# هل اثبت الكتاب المقدس لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ؟



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*هل اثبت الكتاب المقدس لاهوت الرب يسوع المسيح ؟
​





Holy_bible_1





مفرس الملف



اثبات ان السيد المسيح قال لفظيا انه الله الجزء الاول

اثبات ان السيد المسيح قال لفظيا انه الله الجزء الثاني

الاخرين الذين دعوه باسم يارب وكلها ايات تثبت لاهوته وربوبيته

الرد علي شبهة ان كلمة الرب تعني معلم

شبهة ان ايلوهيم لفظ للبشر وليس دليل الوهية

هل لقب يسوع المسيح بلقب الله ثيؤس الذي هو ايلوهيم ؟

لماذا الرب يسوع المسيح اخذ لقب الرب اكثر من الله اي لماذا يهوه وليس ايلوهيم

الرد علي هل ترجمة قال الرب لربي خطأ ؟

تعبير ايجو ايمي انا هو ولاهوت المسيح

قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن يوحنا 8: 58

استخدام كلمة كيريوس

المسيح في الفكر اليهودي  ( 1     ،     2 3  )

الفرق بين مسيح الرب والمسيح الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح

النبوات عن المسيح في العهد القديم والوهيته

نبوات الاسفار القانونية الثانية

امثلة علي اثبات الوهية السيد المسيح من سياق كلامه

صفات اطلقت علي الله في العهد القديم والجديد تثبت ان يسوع المسيح هو الله الواحد

هل امن التلاميذ بلاهوت المسيح ؟

أنا هو الألف و الياء الأول و الآخر البداية و النهاية

البدء واثبات لاهوته

ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا

ما معني ابي اعظم مني وهل في هذا التعبير انكار ام اثبات للاهوته ؟

هل العدد الذي يقول فيه السيد المسيح لان اباكم واحد الذي في السموات ينفي ام يثبت لاهوت المسيح

هل تعبير توما ربي والهي هو تعبير دهشه وليس اعتراف بلاهوت المسيح

هل الاب له ابن وروح ام ابنين ؟ والفرق بين جوهر واقنوم





اثبات ان السيد المسيح قال لفظيا انه الله الجزء الاول
​

يسال البعض

اين قال المسيح انا هو الله ؟

ويظن انه بهذا يسنكر لاهوت المسيح ويشكك بعض المسيحيين

وهذا السؤال يوجد في تركيبه عدة اخطاء تدل علي جهل السائل لان

اولا يسال عن اين قال واداة الاستفهام اين هي للسؤال عن مكان فالاجابه ستكون في اليهودية والسامره وقيل عن هذا ايضا في كل الارض ايضا

فكان يجب ان يقول هل, فتكون الاجابه نعم

او يحدد فيقول اين قال المسيح في الكتاب المقدس انا هو الله ؟

وهذا هو السؤال الذي ساجيب عليه ولكن قبل ذلك اوضح الجزء الثاني وهو لقب المسيح في حد ذاته يشهد عن لاهوته وهذا الامر ايضا ساشرحه في عدة مقالات معني كلمة المسيح في حد ذاتها تحت عنوان المسايا في الفكر اليهودي والمسيحي

اما عن السؤال الاساسي اين قال المسيح في الكتاب المقدس انا هو الله قدمت كثير من الردود الرائعه التي تثبت انه عبر عن ذلك بطريقه واضحه

مثل النبوات التي قيلت عنه في العهد القديم وتحققت في حياته في العهد الجديد تثبت انه الله

والاعمال التي كان يعملها بسلطان لايشبه اي بشر ايضا تثبت انه الله

السلطان الذي اعطاه لتلاميذه ان يصنعوا معجزات باسمه تثبت انه الله

الاقوال والافعال التي اعترف بها الاخرين من تلاميذه وغيرهم تثبت انه الله

اقوال التلاميذ و معلمنا بولس الرسول ومعلمنا يوحنا الحبيب خاصه تثبت انه الله

الاقوال التي قالها معبرا عن لاهوته ودفعت اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بهم ليحاولوا ان يرجموا عدة مرات باعتباره جدف اعترافا بلاهوته وفي النهاية سلموه ليصلب تثبت ذلك

ولن اتطرق الي هذا في هذا الملف لعلمي ان لاشئ مقارنة بمن كتبوا في هذا الموضوع ولكن فقط ساتطرق الي هل قال المسيح انه الله عن نفسه لفظيا ؟



وللتوضيح سابدا بوضع بعض التعريفات اللغوية بادله لكي لايشكك فيها احد فيما بعد

واليوم ساركز فقط علي اللغه العربيه وفي المرات القادمه سابدا في بعض اللغات الاخري التي هي اوضح واقوي بكثير مثل العبري واليوناني والارامي واللاتيني والانجليزي

الله
أله (لسان العرب)
الإلَهُ: الله عز وجل، وكل ما اتخذ من دونه معبوداً إلَهٌ عند متخذه، والجمع آلِهَةٌ.
والآلِهَةُ: الأَصنام، سموا بذلك لاعتقادهم أَن العبادة تَحُقُّ لها، وأَسماؤُهم تَتْبَعُ اعتقاداتهم لا ما عليه الشيء في نفسه، وهو بَيِّنُ الإلَهةِ والأُلْهانيَّةِ: وفي حديث وُهَيْب ابن الوَرْد: إذا وقع العبد في أُلْهانيَّة الرَّبِّ، ومُهَيْمِنِيَّة الصِّدِّيقين، ورَهْبانِيَّةِ الأَبْرار لم يَجِدْ أَحداً يأْخذ بقلبه أَي لم يجد أَحداً ولم يُحِبَّ إلاَّ الله سبحانه؛ قال ابن الأَثير: هو مأْخوذ من إلَهٍ، وتقديرها فُعْلانِيَّة، بالضم، تقول إلَهٌ بَيِّنُ الإلَهيَّة والأُلْهانِيَّة، وأَصله من أَلِهَ يَأْلَهُ إذا تَحَيَّر، يريد إذا وقع العبد في عظمة الله وجلاله وغير ذلك من صفات الربوبية وصَرَفَ وَهْمَه إليها، أَبْغَضَ الناس حتى لا يميل قلبه إلى أَحد. الأَزهري: قال الليث بلغنا أَن اسم الله الأَكبر هو الله لا إله إلاَّ هو وحده (* قوله «إلا هو وحده» كذا في الأصل المعوّل عليه، وفي نسخة التهذيب: الله لا إله إلا هو والله وحده ا هـ.



الرب
محيط المحيط
الرَّبُّ هو اللّه  هو رَبُّ كلِّ شيءٍ أَي مالكُه ، وله الرُّبوبيَّة على جميع الخَلْق ، لا شريك له ، وهو رَبُّ الأَرْبابِ ، ومالِكُ الـمُلوكِ والأَمْلاكِ . ولا يقال الربُّ في غَيرِ اللّهِ ، إِلاّ بالإِضافةِ
لسان العرب
الرَّبُّ معرَّفًا باللام من أسماءِ الله تعالى لا يُطلَق على غيرهِ عزَّ وجلَّ. أقول والظاهر أن هذا منظورٌ فيهِ إلى التعريف بلام العهد فلا يمتنع في التعريف بلام الجنس
المحيط
الرَّبُّ): باللامِ لا يُطْلَقُ لغَير اللهِ عزَ وجَلَّ وقد يُخَففُ والاسْمُ الرِّبابَةُ بالكسر والرُّبُوبِيَّةُ بالضمِّ
وعِلْمٌ (رَبُوبِيُّ) بالَفتحِ نِسْبَةٌ إلى الرَّبِّ على غير قِياس
الغني
رَبُّ - ج: أرْبَابٌ، رُبُوبٌ. [ر ب ب]. 1."رَبُّ العَالَمِينَ" : اللهُ، مِنْ أسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَلاَ يُقَالُ الرَّبُّ فِي غَيْرِ اللهِ إِلاَّ بِالإِضَافَةِ.
الوسيط
(الرَّبُّ): اسم الله تعالى. " ولا يقالُ الربُّ في غير الله إِلا بالإضافة ".


ويتضح ان لو قيلت كلمة يارب او الرب بدون اضافه فهي عن الله فقط
رب باضافه هي قد تكون عن البشر
ولكن المشككين عندما نذكر ذلك يقولون الرب يعني معلم وهذا خطأ اولا بدليل المعاجم التي وضعتها وثانيا

ولكن معلم بالطريقه التي يعنوها هي

رَبِّي بفنح الراء وتنطق رابي

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 38


فَالْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ وَنَظَرَهُمَا يَتْبَعَانِ، فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «مَاذَا تَطْلُبَانِ؟» فَقَالاَ: «رَبِّي، الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَيْنَ تَمْكُثُ؟»

ولهذا في تراجم اخري عربي مثل

ترجمة الحياه

38 والتفت يسوع فرآهما يتبعانه، فسألهما: «ماذا تريدان؟» فقالا: «رابي، أي يامعلم، أين تقيم؟»

والاخبار السارة

38 والتفت يسوع فرآهما يتبعانه، فقال لهما: ((ماذا تريدان؟)) قالا: ((رابي (أي يا معلم) أين تقيم؟))

والترجمه اليسوعية

38 فالتفت يسوع فرآهما يتبعانه فقال لهما: (( ماذا تريدان ؟)) قالا له: (( رابي (أي يا معلم) أين تقيم ؟))

والترجمه المشتركه

يو-1-38: واَلتَفتَ يَسوعُ فرآهُما يَتبَعانِهِ، فقالَ لهُما: ((ماذا تُريدانِ؟)) قالا: ((رابي (أي يا مُعَلِّمُ) أينَ تُقِيمُ؟))

البولسية

يو-1-38: فالْتَفَتَ يَسوعُ فَرآهما يَتْبَعانِهِ، فقالَ لهُما: "ماذا تَطْلُبان؟" فَقالا لَهُ: "رَابِّي" - أَي يا مُعَلِّم - "أَينَ تُقيم؟"

والترجمه الكاثوليكية

يو-1-38: فَالتَفَتَ يسوعُ فرآهُما يَتبَعانِه فقالَ لَهما: (( ماذا تُريدان ؟)) قالا له: (( راِّبي (أَي يا مُعلِّم) أَينَ تُقيم ؟))

فمن يستشهد بهذا العدد ويقول لقب الرب الذي اطلق علي يسوع المسيح يعني معلم فهو غير امين لان هذا غير صحيح ولا علاقه بينهما الا التشابه فقط ولكن لقب الرب لقب الهي ولقب رابي لقب بشري والمشكك يعلم بذلك ويكذب مراجعه فلقب رابي يعني معلم اما الرب بدون اضافه فهو لفظ الجلاله وهو اطلق علي المسيح



والثانية رَبُّونِي التي تنطق ايضا رابوني

إنجيل يوحنا 20: 16


قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «يَا مَرْيَمُ» فَالْتَفَتَتْ تِلْكَ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ: «رَبُّونِي!» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ.

فهي تختلف عن الرَّبِّ



رابوني او رابي = معلم
rabbi

n. Jewish teacher or scholar, Jewish religious leader

rabbi

اسْم : الرَّبّان . الحَبْر . الحاخام عند اليهود

rabbi

أ. ربان, الحبر

RABBI

ألاسم
الحاخَام الأعظم ; حَاخَام ; حَبْر

فلو وجدنا كلمات للسيد المسيح يقول فيها عن نفسه الرب او ينادي بلقب يارب تكون بوضوح تعني لقب الهي ويكون قال بوضوح انه هو الله



والرب الاله لقب نفسيه بلقب الرب في العهد القديم 5469 مره ولم تطلق معرفه بالالف واللام علي البشر ولا مره واحده وكلها تدل علي لاهوت الله

ونجد ان السيد المسيح قال عن نفسه لقب الرب كثيرا جدا وباللغه التي يفهمها اليهود بوضوح

انه هو الرب في الارض وفي الملكوت ايضا واختار بعض الاعداد من بين 410 عدد

إنجيل متى 7: 21


«لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.


إنجيل متى 7: 22


كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟



وايات كثيره جدا جدا

عمل الرب وقال الرب وعين الرب واجاب الرب وارسل الرب وباسم الرب

بل ايضا الملائكه لقبوه بالرب

إنجيل لوقا 2: 11


أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.


15) إنجيل متى 23: 39


لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَني مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!».


20) إنجيل مرقس 5: 19


فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُ يَسُوعُ، بَلْ قَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ، وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ».


21) إنجيل مرقس 11: 3


وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَفْعَلاَنِ هذَا؟ فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُ إِلَى هُنَا».


14) إنجيل متى 22: 44


قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.



18) إنجيل متى 28: 6


لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ.


22) إنجيل مرقس 11: 9


وَالَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا، وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!


23) إنجيل مرقس 11: 10


مُبَارَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةُ أَبِينَا دَاوُدَ الآتِيَةُ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!».


24) إنجيل مرقس 12: 11


مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا، وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا!»


25) إنجيل مرقس 12: 29


فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.


26) إنجيل مرقس 12: 30


وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى.


27) إنجيل مرقس 12: 36


لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.


28) إنجيل مرقس 13: 20


وَلَوْ لَمْ يُقَصِّرِ الرَّبُّ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامَ، لَمْ يَخْلُصْ جَسَدٌ. وَلكِنْ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ، قَصَّرَ الأَيَّامَ.


29) إنجيل مرقس 16: 19


ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ.


30) إنجيل مرقس 16: 20


وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ، وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. آمِينَ.



61) إنجيل لوقا 7: 31


ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «فَبِمَنْ أُشَبِّهُ أُنَاسَ هذَا الْجِيلِ؟ وَمَاذَا يُشْبِهُونَ؟


64) إنجيل لوقا 10: 1


وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضًا، وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَأْتِيَ.


65) إنجيل لوقا 10: 27


فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ، وَقَرِيبَكَ مِثْلَ نَفْسِكَ».


66) إنجيل لوقا 11: 39


فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ الْكَأْسِ وَالْقَصْعَةِ، وَأَمَّا بَاطِنُكُمْ فَمَمْلُوءٌ اخْتِطَافًا وَخُبْثًا.


67) إنجيل لوقا 12: 42


فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «فَمَنْ هُوَ الْوَكِيلُ الأَمِينُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي يُقِيمُهُ سَيِّدُهُ عَلَى خَدَمِهِ لِيُعْطِيَهُمُ الْعُلُوفَةَ فِي حِينِهَا؟


68) إنجيل لوقا 13: 15


فَأَجَابَهُ الرَّبُّ وَقَالَ: «يَا مُرَائِي! أَلاَ يَحُلُّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ ثَوْرَهُ أَوْ حِمَارَهُ مِنَ الْمِذْوَدِ وَيَمْضِي بِهِ وَيَسْقِيهِ؟


70) إنجيل لوقا 13: 35


هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَابًا! وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَقْتٌ تَقُولُونَ فِيهِ: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!».


71) إنجيل لوقا 17: 6


فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل، لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهذِهِ الْجُمَّيْزَةِ: انْقَلِعِي وَانْغَرِسِي فِي الْبَحْرِ فَتُطِيعُكُمْ.


72) إنجيل لوقا 18: 6


وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «اسْمَعُوا مَا يَقُولُ قَاضِي الظُّلْمِ.


73) إنجيل لوقا 19: 31


وَإِنْ سَأَلَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَحُّلاَنِهِ؟ فَقُولاَ لَهُ هكَذَا: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ».


74) إنجيل لوقا 19: 34


فَقَالاَ: «الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ».


77) إنجيل لوقا 20: 42


وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي


78) إنجيل لوقا 22: 31


وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «سِمْعَانُ، سِمْعَانُ، هُوَذَا الشَّيْطَانُ طَلَبَكُمْ لِكَيْ يُغَرْبِلَكُمْ كَالْحِنْطَةِ!


79) إنجيل لوقا 22: 61


فَالْتَفَتَ الرَّبُّ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ، فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ، كَيْفَ قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ».


80) إنجيل لوقا 24: 3


فَدَخَلْنَ وَلَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ.


81) إنجيل لوقا 24: 34


وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: «إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَامَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ وَظَهَرَ لِسِمْعَانَ!»


82) إنجيل يوحنا 1: 23


قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».


83) إنجيل يوحنا 4: 1


فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ سَمِعُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ يُصَيِّرُ وَيُعَمِّدُ تَلاَمِيذَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا،


84) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 23


غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَتْ سُفُنٌ مِنْ طَبَرِيَّةَ إِلَى قُرْبِ الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَكَلُوا فِيهِ الْخُبْزَ، إِذْ شَكَرَ الرَّبُّ.


85) إنجيل يوحنا 11: 2


وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ، الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ أَخُوهَا مَرِيضًا، هِيَ الَّتِي دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ، وَمَسَحَتْ رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا.


86) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 13


فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ، وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!»


87) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 38


لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الَذي قَالَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟ وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟»


88) إنجيل يوحنا 20: 18


فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التَّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ، وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هذَا.


89) إنجيل يوحنا 20: 20


وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ، فَفَرِحَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوْا الرَّبَّ.


90) إنجيل يوحنا 20: 25


فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ»



91) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 7


فَقَالَ ذلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «هُوَ الرَّبُّ!». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ، اتَّزَرَ بِثَوْبِهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عُرْيَانًا، وَأَلْقَى نَفْسَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ.


92) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 12


قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلُمُّوا تَغَدَّوْا!». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ التَّلاَمِيذِ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ إِذْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ.



الاخرين الذين دعوه باسم يارب وكلها ايات تثبت لاهوته وربوبيته


3) إنجيل متى 14: 30


وَلكِنْ لَمَّا رَأَى الرِّيحَ شَدِيدَةً خَافَ. وَإِذِ ابْتَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ، صَرَخَ قِائِلاً: «يَارَبُّ، نَجِّنِي!».


4) إنجيل متى 16: 22


فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً: «حَاشَاكَ يَارَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هذَا!»


5) إنجيل متى 17: 4


فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَارَبُّ، جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ ههُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ: لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ».


6) إنجيل متى 18: 21


حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «يَارَبُّ، كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ؟»


7) إنجيل متى 25: 37


فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ، أَوْ عَطْشَانًا فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟


8) إنجيل متى 25: 44


حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضًا قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا أَوْ عَطْشَانًا أَوْ غَرِيبًا أَوْ عُرْيَانًا أَوْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟


9) إنجيل متى 26: 22


فَحَزِنُوا جِدًّا، وَابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ يَقُولُ لَهُ: «هَلْ أَنَا هُوَ يَارَبُّ؟»


10) إنجيل لوقا 5: 8


فَلَمَّا رَأَى سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ ذلِكَ خَرَّ عِنْدَ رُكْبَتَيْ يَسُوعَ قَائِلاً: «اخْرُجْ مِنْ سَفِينَتِي يَارَبُّ، لأَنِّي رَجُلٌ خَاطِئٌ!».


11) إنجيل لوقا 6: 46


«وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ، وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟


12) إنجيل لوقا 9: 54


فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذلِكَ تِلْمِيذَاهُ يَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا، قَالاَ: «يَارَبُّ، أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ نَقُولَ أَنْ تَنْزِلَ نَارٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتُفْنِيَهُمْ، كَمَا فَعَلَ إِيلِيَّا أَيْضًا؟»


13) إنجيل لوقا 10: 17


فَرَجَعَ السَّبْعُونَ بِفَرَحٍ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ!».


14) إنجيل لوقا 10: 40


وَأَمَّا مَرْثَا فَكَانَتْ مُرْتَبِكَةً فِي خِدْمَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. فَوَقَفَتْ وَقَالَتْ: «يَارَبُّ، أَمَا تُبَالِي بِأَنَّ أُخْتِي قَدْ تَرَكَتْنِي أَخْدُمُ وَحْدِي؟ فَقُلْ لَهَا أَنْ تُعِينَنِي!»


15) إنجيل لوقا 11: 1


وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي مَوْضِعٍ، لَمَّا فَرَغَ، قَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَارَبُّ، عَلِّمْنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ كَمَا عَلَّمَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضًا تَلاَمِيذَهُ».



16) إنجيل لوقا 12: 41


فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَارَبُّ، أَلَنَا تَقُولُ هذَا الْمَثَلَ أَمْ لِلْجَمِيعِ أَيْضًا؟»


17) إنجيل لوقا 13: 25


مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا يَكُونُ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ قَدْ قَامَ وَأَغْلَقَ الْبَابَ، وَابْتَدَأْتُمْ تَقِفُونَ خَارِجًا وَتَقْرَعُونَ الْبَابَ قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! افْتَحْ لَنَا. يُجِيبُ، وَيَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ أَعْرِفُكُمْ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتُمْ!


18) إنجيل لوقا 17: 37


فَأَجَابوا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ يَارَبُّ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «حَيْثُ تَكُونُ الْجُثَّةُ هُنَاكَ تَجْتَمِعُ النُّسُورُ».


19) إنجيل لوقا 19: 8


فَوَقَفَ زَكَّا وَقَالَ لِلرَّبِّ: «هَا أَنَا يَارَبُّ أُعْطِي نِصْفَ أَمْوَالِي لِلْمَسَاكِينِ، وَإِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَشَيْتُ بِأَحَدٍ أَرُدُّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ».


20) إنجيل لوقا 22: 33


فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، إِنِّي مُسْتَعِدٌّ أَنْ أَمْضِيَ مَعَكَ حَتَّى إِلَى السِّجْنِ وَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ!».


21) إنجيل لوقا 22: 38


فَقَالُوا: «يَارَبُّ، هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَكْفِي!».


22) إنجيل لوقا 22: 49


فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَايَكُونُ، قَالُوا: «يَارَبُّ، أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟»


23) إنجيل لوقا 23: 42


ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَارَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».


24) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 68


فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَارَبُّ، إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كَلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ،


25) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 38


لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الَذي قَالَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟ وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟»


26) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 15


فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «يَاسِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ خِرَافِي».


27) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 16


قَالَ لَهُ أَيْضًا ثَانِيَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي».


28) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 17


قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» فَحَزِنَ بُطْرُسُ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي.


29) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 21


فَلَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسُ هذَا، قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَارَبُّ، وَهذَا مَا لَهُ؟»


30) سفر أعمال الرسل 1: 6


أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، هَلْ فِي هذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟»



ولم يعترض السيد المسيح علي اي احد منهم لقبه بهذا اللقب

ولها دلالة الربوبية للسيد المسيح

فبعد هذا الكم من الايات وياتي احدهم يقول اين قال المسيح انا هو الله يكون احدهما من اختيارين جاهل بحق او غرض تشكيكي يكذب بخبث فقط

وشكرا للرب الذي اعلي لاهوته ولقبه بوضوح*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*اثبات ان السيد المسيح قال لفظيا انه الله
​الجزء الثاني



بعد ان قدمت في المره السابقه اثبات ان المسيح قال لفظيا انه هو الله وقدمت معني كلمة الرب لفظ الجلاله لقب يسوع المسيح الذي اطلقه علي نفسه واطلقه الاخرين عليه وهو قبله منهم لانه اعترافا منهم بالوهيته ولم يطلق لقب الرب معرفا بالف ولام بدون اضافه علي اي احد من البشر سوي الرب فقط

وايضا وضحت الفرق بين لفظ الرب ورابي او ربوني التي تعني المعلم لان الرب هو اسم لله فقط اما رابي او رابوني فهو لقب عبري للمعلم ولهذا عندما كتب رابي او رابوني كتب بجانبها الذي تفسيره يا معلم

سابد اليوم بمعونة ربنا في تقديم معني اسماء الله باللغات الاصليه للانجيل لكي ندرس معا ونتاكد من ان الالقاب التي قالها المسيح عن نفسه تعبر عن لاهوته لفظيا وانه قال لفظيا انه هو الله بالغات الاصليه الاكثر وضوح



اسماء الله العبرية



The Seven Names.
الاسماء السبعه
The number of divine names that require the scribe's special care is seven: El, Elohim, Adonai, Yhwh, Ehyeh-Asher-Ehyeh, Shaddai, and Ẓeba'ot
عدد من الاسماء الهية تصف رعايته هم سبعه
ايل الهي
ايلوهيم الله بالمعني الشمولي
ادوناي السيد
يهوه الرب
اهيه اشير اهيه اكون الذي اكون = اني انا هو
شداي القدير
ظباؤوت ضابط الكل


واليوم ساركز علي ايلوهيم و يهوه فقط وترجماتهم
ايلوهيم

من قاموس سترونج



H430
אלהים 
אֱלוֹהִים ‎ ‘ĕlôhı̂ym 
el-o-heem‘ 
Plural of 433 gods in the ordinary sense; but specifically used (in the plural thus, especially with the article) of the supreme God; occasionally applied by way of deference to magistrates; and sometimes as a superlative: - angels, X exceeding, God (gods) (-dess, -ly), X (very) great, judges, X mighty.
الالهة ولكن استخدام مميز فهو اسم جمع ويستخدم بمعني لله العلي العظيم الذي اعلي من الملائكة الله القاضي الاعظم القدير


قاموس برون العبري


H430

אלהים
‘ĕlôhı̂ym
BDB Definition:
(plural)
1a) rulers, judges
1b) divine ones
1c) angels
1d) gods
2) (plural intensive – singular meaning)
2a) god, goddess
2b) godlike one
2c) works or special possessions of God
2d) the (true) God
2e) God
قضاه وقاده وهو الالهي واحيانا يطلق علي الملائكه والالهة واشباه الالهة وهو ايضا اسم لله الحقيقي الله
اسم جمع


من الموسوعه اليهودية
—Biblical Data:
"God" is the rendering in the English versions of the Hebrew "El," "Eloah," and "Elohim." The existence of God is presupposed throughout the Bible, no attempt being anywhere made to demonstrate His reality.


http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=282&letter=G&search=elohim




The most common of the originally appellative names of God is Elohim (), plural in form though commonly construed with a singular verb or adjective. This is, most probably, to be explained as the plural of majesty or excellence, expressing high dignity or greatness: comp.
وهو اسم جمع ياخذ تصريف مفرد كفعل او صفة وهو حاله خاصه لتعبر عن جمع عظمته وبهاؤه وتعبير عن ارتفاعه وتكوينه مركب ( الثالوث )



يهوه


من قاموس سترونج العبري

יהוה 
יְהוֹוָה ‎ yehôvâh 
yeh-ho-vaw

self Existent or eternal; Jehovah, Jewish national name of God: - Jehovah, the Lord which equal to היה

הָיָה ‎ hâyâh 
haw-yaw‘ 
A primitive root

يهوه

الكائن بذاته الابدي جهوفا اي يهوه وهو الاسم القومي لله عند اليهود : جهوفا الذي يترجم انجليزي لورد بحرف الال كابيتال ويساوي اهيه اي اكون وهو جذر الكلمه




قاموس برون

H3068

יהוה
yehôvâh
BDB Definition:
Jehovah = “the existing One”
1) the proper name of the one true God
1a) unpronounced except with the vowel pointings of H136


يهوه الكائن بذاته وهو اسم الله الحقيقي المعروف لليهود وهو بمعني لورد (الرب )

وهو لا ينطق الا بالاشاره



تعريفه من الموسوعه اليهودية



Like other Hebrew proper names, the name of God is more than a mere distinguishing title. It represents the Hebrew conception of the divine nature or character and of the relation of God to His people. It represents the Deity as He is known to His worshipers, and stands for all those attributes which He bears in relation to them and which are revealed to them through His activity on their behalf. A new manifestation of His interest or care may give rise to a new name. So, also, an old name may acquire new content and significance through new and varied experience of these sacred relations.

مثل اسماء الله الاخري ولكنه يعبر عن لقب وجودي وفي المفهوم اليهودي هو الطبيعه اللاهية والخاصيه اللاهية وتمثل علاقة وصله الله بشعبه . يعبر عن وظيفته ومعرفة عباده له وتظهر وتبرز علاقته بهم وانشطته لاجلهم ( ممثل لهم )

تعبيرا عن ظهوه واهتمامه ورعايته

Of the names of God in the Old Testament, that which occurs most frequently (6,823 times) is the so-called Tetragrammaton, Yhwh (), the distinctive personal name of the God of Israel. This name is commonly represented in modern translations by the form "Jehovah," which, however, is a philological impossibility (see Jehovah). This form has arisen through attempting to pronounce the consonants of the name with the vowels of Adonai ( = "Lord"), which the Masorites have inserted in the text, indicating thereby that Adonai was to be read (as a "ḳeri perpetuum") instead of Yhwh. When the name Adonai itself precedes, to avoid repetition of this name, Yhwh is written by the Masorites with the vowels of Elohim, in which case Elohim is read instead of Yhwh. In consequence of this Masoretic reading the authorized and revised English versions (though not the American edition of the revised version) render Yhwh by the word "Lord" in the great majority of cases.

هو الاسم القديم واكثر اسم تكرر ( 6823 مره ) ويطلق عليه الاسم رباعي الاحرف ويعبر عن اسمه الشخصي لاله اسرائيل ويترجم ( الرب ) يعبر عنه في التراجم الحديثه يهوه وينطق ادوناي ( السيد ) وادخلها الماسوريتس في نصوصهم لتقراء ادوناي بدلا من يهوه او كتب ايلوهيم ليقراء ايلوهيم مكان يهوه ..... الترجمات ... يهوه هو ( لورد ) الرب في الغالبيه العظمي

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=52&letter=N&search=Yhwh

ادوناي
قاموس سترونج
H136

אדני

'ădônây

ad-o-noy'

An emphatic form of H113; the Lord (used as a proper name of God only): - (my) Lord
اسم للتعبير عن الله فقط
قاموس برون الاكثر تخصص
H136

אדני
'ădônây
BDB Definition:
1) my lord, lord
1a) of men
1b) of God
2) Lord - title, spoken in place of Yahweh in Jewish display of reverence
يصل ان يستخدم للبشر والله ( السيد ) والمعرف بدون اضافه ليهوه فقط ( سيد )
اي لو لم يكمن مضاف فهو ( يهوه )
اي ان ادوني او ادوناي باضافه تعبر عن بشر ( سيد او رب البيت ) بدون اضافه تعبر عن الله او الرب ( السيد )


وتوضيح للفرق بين ادون وادوناي
الاثنين معبرين عن نفس المعني وممكن ان يستخدموا للبشر وايضا للرب
باضافه للبشر وبدون اضافه للرب
يستخدمان بدل كلمة الرب ( يهوه ) لان اليهود يتحاشوا نطق يهوه
ادون تعبر عن الرب في معاملاته مع البشر ولما تزداد قدسيه تستخدم ادوناي
فيقول ادوناي وينفز ادون


كلمه مهمه
رابون او رابي
H7227
רב 
רַב ‎ rab 
rab 
By contraction from 7231 abundant (in quantity, size, age, number, rank, quality): - (in) abound (-undance, -ant, -antly), captain, elder, enough, exceedingly, full, great (-ly, man, one), increase, long (enough, [time]), (do, have) many (-ifold, things, a time), ([ship-]) master, mighty, more, (too, very) much, multiply (-tude), officer, often [-times], plenteous, populous, prince, process [of time], suffice (-ient).


Rabban," "Rabbi,"

Hebrew term used as a title for those who are distinguished for learning, who are the authoritative teachers of the Law, and who are the appointed spiritual heads of the community.

وتستخدم فقط للمخصصين للتعليم ولهم سلطه تعليميه للقانون واختيروا كقاده روحيين للمجتمع

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=30&letter=R&search=rabbi

وايضا رابوني التي هي يو 20 16 التي تفسيرها يا معلم
...the various titles given to the Talmudic sages, as " Rabon ," "Rabbi," "Rab," and "Mar," and explains why some sages
وهو القاب لمعلمي التلمود مثل رابون رابي رابي مار
http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/search_results.jsp?searchType=1&pageNum=1&search=rabon&searchOpt=0




ترجمة اسماء الله الي يوناني


اولا كلمة ايلوهيم اي الله تترجم الي ثيؤس ( الله )
قاموس سترونج
G2316

θεός
theos
theh'-os
Of uncertain affinity; a deity, especially (with G3588) the supreme Divinity; figuratively a magistrate; by Hebraism very: - X exceeding, God, god [-ly, -ward].
العلي الالهي المكرم فوق كل شئ الله وايضا اله
قاموس ثيور
G2316

θεός
theos
Thayer Definition:
1) a god or goddess, a general name of deities or divinitiesاله الهة وهو اسم للوظيفه الالهية
2) the Godhead, trinityرئاسة الله الثالوث وهو
2a) God the Father, the first person in the trinityالله الاب الاقنوم الاول في الثالوث
2b) Christ, the second person of the trinityالمسيح الاقنوم الثاني في الثالوث
2c) Holy Spirit, the third person in the trinityالروح القدس الاقنوم الثالث في الثالوث
3) spoken of the only and true Godهو للتعبير عن الاله الوحيد الحقيقي
3a) refers to the things of Godتشير الي امور في الله
3b) his counsels, interests, things due to himمشورته واهتمامه
4) whatever can in any respect be likened unto God, or resemble him in any way
4a) God’s representative or viceregentممثل الله ( من الطبيعه الالهية ) كظهور او صوت
4a1) of magistrates and judgesالعلي والقاضي
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: of uncertain affinity; a deity, especially (with G3588) the supreme Divinity
تستخدم لالله واي اله والعلي الالهي


ثانيا ترجمة يهوه العبري الي اليوناني كيريوس وهو الرب
G2962
κύριος 
kurios 
koo‘-ree-os 
From κῦρος kuros (supremacy); supreme in authority, that is, (as noun) controller; by implication Mr. (as a respectful title): - God, Lord, master, Sir.
العلي في سلطته وبوضع سير ( اي بالاضافه للبشر تكون ) تعني الله والرب وسيد وسير
قاموس ثيور
G2962

κύριος
kurios
Thayer Definition:
1) he to whom a person or thing belongs, about which he has power of deciding; master, lord
1a) the possessor and disposer of a thing
1a1) the owner; one who has control of the person, the master
1a2) in the state: the sovereign, prince, chief, the Roman emperor
1b) is a title of honour expressive of respect and reverence, with which servants greet their master
1c) this title is given to: God, the Messiah
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from kuros (supremacy)
ونفهم من القواميس لو لشخص تابع اي متسلط علي شئ محدد يكون رب لو مطلق علي كل شئ يكون الرب اي الله
ولا يطلق علي الهه اخري اي هو ادق من ثيؤس احيانا لو كانت بدون اضافه للتعبير عن علاقة الرب بالبشر


كلمات اخري مهمه لانها تعبر عن البشر وليس لها صبغه الاهية
سيد ال


G1203
δεσπότης 
despotēs 
des-pot‘-ace 
Perhaps from 1210 and πόσις posis (a husband); an absolute ruler (“despot”): - lord, master.
القائد او زوج او سيد او رب الاسره
G1320
διδάσκαλος 
didaskalos 
did-as‘-kal-os 
From 1321 an instructor (generally or specifically): - doctor, master, teacher.
كلمة ديداسكالوس اي طبيب او سيد او معلم


G3617
οἰκοδεσπότης 
oikodespotēs 
oy-kod-es-pot‘-ace 
From 3624 and 1203 the head of a family: - goodman (of the house), householder, master of the house.


رب البيت او سيد البيت
وايضا الكلمه التي ذكرتها في العبري وهي معلم اي رابي او رابوني وفي اليوناني نفس النطق
G4461
ῥαββί 
rhabbi 
hrab-bee‘ 
Of Hebrew origin [7227 with pronominal suffix; my master, that is, Rabbi, as an official title of honor: - Master, Rabbi



سيدي( للبشر ) ورابي اي معلم

كلمه اخري يونانيه بمعني سيد
αφέντης
master لكنها لم تاتي ولا مره في الانجيل لذلك لم اتكلم عنها


معاني لاتيني


الله ديوس
deus (m)

n. deus, God, Supreme Being

الله او العلي الوجود

deus

n. God, Supreme Being, creator and ruler of the universe (according to the tenets of monotheistic religions); miserere





Deus

[d'ews] sm 1 God, the Supreme Being, Creator of the Universe. a Deus nada é impossível / there is nothing impossible to God. 2 Lord, Providence, Spirit, The Everlasting. 3 deity, a god, divinity. com o auxílio de Deus under God. Deus castiga quem merece the mills of God grind slowly yet they grind exceedingly small. Deus dá o frio conforme o cobertor God tempers the wind to the shorn lamb. Deus lhe pague! God reward you! Deus me é testemunha God is my witness. Deus nos livre! God forbid! Deus o sabe! God knows! Deus permita! God grant! Deus te guarde! God bless you! Deus Todo-Poderoso All Mighty God. em nome de Deus in the name of God. entregar-se nas mãos de Deus to commit oneself to Providence. estar bem com Deus e o diabo to make the best of both worlds. graças a Deus! thank God!, thanks be to God! meu Deus! Good Lord!, My Lord!, Gosh! não queira Deus! God forbid! não serve a Deus, nem ao diabo it is good for nothing. o homem propõe e Deus dispõe man proposes, but God disposes. pelo amor de Deus! for God's sake! por Deus egad! se Deus quiser God willing. sem Deus godless. vá com Deus! God speed you!, God be with you! valha-me Deus! may God help me!





كلمة الرب
دومنيوس
Dominus

God, Lord (Latin)

الله او الرب


معلم
Rabbi
رابي او معلم


رب ( لقب بشري بدون اضافه )


paterfamilias

Noun
1. the male head of family or tribe
(synonym) patriarch
(hypernym) man, adult male


للبشر فقط رئس العائله


معاني سرياني


ايلوهيم ايلوهو ( ايل لوهو )
الرب الاله موريو ايلوهو
الرب موريو
معلم رابون

السيد ماران



انجليزي


الله

God

n. Supreme Being, creator and ruler of the universe (according to the tenets of monotheistic religions)


God

أ. الخالق, رب, الله, إله, رب, معبود, حاكم قوي, الإله, خالق


GOD

ألاسم
الخالق; اله; رب; معبود; حاكم قوي; الرب; اْله; الله
الصفة
خالق
God

In the Hebrew Bible, there are two terms for God, namely, Yahweh and Elohim. Yahweh is God's name, while Elohim is usually translated as "Lord," a title. During the Temple Period, it was forbidden to speak God's name. In later times, Jews decided not even to write it, usually writing instead "The Name" or "Adonai," which is Aramaic for "My Lord."



اي انه الله الخالق يهوه ايلوهيم الرب ادوناي ربي


تعبير اخر
تبدا بحرف صغير
god

n. being conceived to have supernatural powers and authority

تعبير عن قوه وسلطه وليس الله


Lord
تبدا بحرف كبير
Lord

n. Supreme Being, God; Jesus Christ



Lord

A Lord is a person who has power and authority. It can have different meanings depending on the context of use. Women will usually (but not universally) take the title 'Lady' instead of Lord. Two examples of a female Lord are the Lord of Mann, or the current Lord Provost of Edinburgh.

The etymology of the English word lord goes back to Old English hlaf-weard (loaf-guardian) – reflecting the  Germanic tribal custom of a superior providing food for his followers. The female equivalent, Lady, may come from words meaning "loaf-kneader".
تعبر بالاضافه عن اشخاص وبدون اضافه الرب


LORD
كلها بالحرف الكبير
LORD
n. Supreme Being, God; Jesus Christ



lord
تبدا بحرف صغير
lord

v. rule, control; be arrogant; act like a lord

n. master, ruler; one who owns land; very influential person; nobleman, aristocrat

lord

اسْم : سيِّد . لورد 
----------------------------------------
فِعْل : يستبدّ

House of lords

مَجْلِسُ الأَعْيان


lord

أ. رب, اللورد, السيد, النبيل, أمير, أسقف في الكنيسة, مولى



معلم
رابوني او رابي
rabbi

n. Jewish teacher or scholar, Jewish religious leader


rabbi


اسْم : الرَّبّان . الحَبْر . الحاخام عند اليهود


rabbi

أ. ربان, الحبر


RABBI

ألاسم
الحاخَام الأعظم ; حَاخَام ; حَبْر


رب
goodman
goodman (of the house), householder, master of the house
وهو تعبير بشري


Master
master
adj. chief, principal; controlling, ruling; expert, proficient, skilled; superior

v. rule, command, control; vanquish, subjugate; become proficient, grasp


n. lord, ruler; captain of a ship; principal of a school; owner of a slave or animal; expert practitioner; skilled artist, virtuoso; one who has victory over another; one whose teachings inspire and guide others; title of respect for a young male







الاسماء المتساويه


ملحوظه
انا لا اتكلم عن اصل الكلمات في الماضي او اصلها اللغوي قبل انتشار اليهوديه او المسيحيه اي قبل ان يؤمنوا بالله
اولا الاسماء الالهية فقط


الله
عبري ايلوهيم
يوناني ثيؤس
لاتيني ديوس
عربي الله
سرياني ايلوهو
انجليزي God
الهي فقط لله الحقيقي ولكن واستخدمه البعض علي معبوداتهم من الهة وانصاف الهة


الرب ( بدون اضافه )
عبري يهوه
يوناني كيريوس
لاتيني دومينيوس
عربي الرب
سرياني موريو
انجليزي Lord
الهي فقط بدون اضافه وبعضهم اطلق علي الهة اخري فيما عدا يهوه لم يستخدم ولا مره في غير الاله الحقيقي لشعب اسرائيل


ثانيا اسماء الاهيه وممكن تكون بشريه
السيد ( بدون اضافه )
عبري ادون و ادوناي
يوناني كيريوس
لاتيني دومينيوس
عربي السيد الرب
سرياني ماران موريو
انجليزي Lord


ثالثا القاب بشريه
رب ( باضافه كبيت او اسره )
عبري ادون او ادوناي
يوناني اوكيدوسبوتيس او ديداسكوليس
لاتيني باتريفامليس
عربي رب ال (باضافه )


انجليزي lord


سيد ( للبشر )
عبري ادوناي او ادون
يوناني ديبوتاس
لاتيني باتريفامليس
عربي سيد
سرياني ماران
انجليزي master


معلم
عبري رابون رابي
يوناني رابي رابوني
لاتيني رابي
عربي معلم
سرياني رابي
انجليزي rabbi


ملخص لغوي
لو اتت كلمة
ايلوهيم او ثيؤس او ديوس او الله او ايل لوهو او God
يهوه او كيريوس او دومنيوس او الرب ( بدون اضافه ) او مريو علي المسيح Lord
فهي لقب الهي فقط وصف به المسيح
ولتاكيد ان هذه الالقاب اطلقت علي الله

إنجيل مرقس 12: 29


فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

29 And Jesus answered him, The first of all the commandments is, Hear, O Israel; The Lord our God is one Lord:
29 ἀπεκρίθη ὁ ἰησοῦς ὅτι πρώτη ἐστίν, ἄκουε, ἰσραήλ, κύριος ὁ θεὸς ἡμῶν κύριος εἷς ἐστιν,
o de iEsous apekrithE autO oti prOtE pantOn tOn entolOn akoue israEl kurios o theos EmOn kurios eis estin
29 Jesus autem respondit ei: Quia primum omnium mandatum est: Audi Israël, Dominus Deus tuus, Deus unus est:
ויען ישוע וידבר אליו הראשנה לכל המצות היא שמע ישראל יהוה אלהינו יהוה אחד׃

 šəma‘5 yiśərā’ēl yəhwâ ’ĕlōhênû yəhwâ| ’eḥāḏ:5

................................................................................ 
ܐܡܪ ܠܗ ܝܫܘܥ ܩܕܡܝ ܡܢ ܟܠܗܘܢ ܦܘܩܕܢܐ ܫܡܥ ܐܝܤܪܝܠ ܡܪܝܐ ܐܠܗܢ ܡܪܝܐ ܚܕ ܗܘ ܀

شمع اسرائيل موريو ايللوهو موريو حا يو



ونجد السيد المسيح وبوضوح شديد جدا يؤكد ان كلمة موريو كما نطقها المساويه في العبري ليهوه والتي تترجم يوناني كيريوس لاتيني دومنيوس وتترجم انجليزي لورد اولها كابيتال وتترجم عربي الرب هو لقب الهي فقط



فلو وجدنا كلمات للسيد المسيح يقول فيها عن نفسه الرب او موريو ارامي او كيريوس يوناني او دومنيوس لاتيني او لورد انجليزي او يهوه عبرري تكون بوضوح تعني لقب الهي ويكون قال بوضوح انه هو الله



ونجد ان السيد المسيح قالها كثيرا جدا وباللغه التي يفهمها اليهود بوضوح

اراميه وترجماتها

انه هو الرب في الارض وفي الملكوت ايضا



مت 7: 21

ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات.

مت 7: 22

كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة



واعتقد من يرفض ذلك فهو فقط معاندا


MAT-7-21: ܠܐ ܗܘܐ ܟܠ ܕܐܡܪ ܠܝ ܡܪܝ ܡܪܝ ܥܐܠ ܠܡܠܟܘܬܐ ܕܫܡܝܐ ܐܠܐ ܡܢ ܕܥܒܕ ܨܒܝܢܗ ܕܐܒܝ ܕܒܫܡܝܐ ܀
MAT-7-22: ܤܓܝܐܐ ܢܐܡܪܘܢ ܠܝ ܒܗܘ ܝܘܡܐ ܡܪܝ ܡܪܝ ܠܐ ܒܫܡܟ ܐܬܢܒܝܢ ܘܒܫܡܟ ܫܐܕܐ ܐܦܩܢ ܘܒܫܡܟ ܚܝܠܐ ܤܓܝܐܐ ܥܒܕܢ ܀
يارب يارب ( لقب الهي يطلقه علي نفسه لفظيا )
موريو موريو ( مساوي ليهوه وهذا قاله المسيح لفظا )
21 οὐ πᾶς ὁ λέγων μοι, κύριε κύριε, εἰσελεύσεται εἰς τὴν βασιλείαν τῶν οὐρανῶν, ἀλλ᾽ ὁ ποιῶν τὸ θέλημα τοῦ πατρός μου τοῦ ἐν τοῖς οὐρανοῖς.
22πολλοι ερουσιν μοι εν εκεινη τη ημερα κυριε κυριε ου τω σω ονοματι προεφητευσαμεν και τω σω ονοματι δαιμονια εξεβαλομεν και τω σω ονοματι δυναμεις πολλας εποιησαμεν

كيريوس كيريوس

21 Non omnis qui dicit mihi, Domine, Domine, intrabit in regnum cælorum: sed qui facit voluntatem Patris mei, qui in cælis est, ipse intrabit in regnum cælorum.
22 multi dicent mihi in illa die Domine Domine nonne in nomine tuo prophetavimus et in tuo nomine daemonia eiecimus et in tuo nomine virtutes multas fecimus
دوميني دوميني (الرب الرب )
לא כל האמר לי אדני אדני יבוא אל מלכות השמים כי אם העשה רצון אבי שבשמים׃

והיה ביום ההוא יאמרו רבים אלי אדנינו אדנינו הלא בשמך נבאנו ובשמך גרשנו שדים ובשמך עשינו גבורות רבות

يهوه يهوه

Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.

Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works

لورد لورد

وايات كثيره جدا جدا

عمل الرب وقال الرب وعين الرب واجاب الرب وارسل الرب وباسم الرب
وفي المره المقبله عندما ندرس الاعداد بعدة لغات سنتاكد اكثر واكثر بان المصيح قال عن نفسه انه الله


























استخدام اسم الله في العهد القديم


وفي سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول كله يتكلم فقط عن الوهيم ولا ياتي ذكر لجهوفا ولا ادوناي
تكوين 1 - 1
בְּרֵאשִׁית בָּרָא אֱלֹהִים אֵת הַשָּׁמַיִם וְאֵת הָאָרֶץ
Εν αρχη εποιησεν ο Θεος τον ουρανον και την γην
In principio creavit Deus caelum et terram
In the beginning God created the heaven and the earth.
في البدء خلق الله السموات والارض


وهذا قبل ان يتكون الانسان ولاتكن هناك علاقه مباشره بين الله والانسان


اول مرة تستخدم كلمة الرب هي في الرب الاله في تكوين 2: 4
אֵלֶּה תֹולְדֹות הַשָּׁמַיִם וְהָאָרֶץ בְּהִבָּרְאָם בְּיֹום עֲשֹׂות יְהוָה אֱלֹהִים אֶרֶץ וְשָׁמָיִם
Αυτη ειναι η γενεσις του ουρανου και της γης, οτε εκτισθησαν αυτα, καθ' ην ημεραν εποιησε Κυριος ο Θεος γην και ουρανον,
Istae sunt generationes caeli et terrae, quando creata sunt. In die quo fecit Dominus Deus terram et caelum
These are the generations of the heavens and of the earth when they were created, in the day that the LORD God made the earth and the heavens
هذه مبادئ السموات والارض حين خلقت. يوم عمل الرب الاله الارض والسموات


والرب الاله هي جهوفا ايلوهيم وايضا كيريوس او ثيؤس او دومينيوس ديوس لورد جد
وهنا القاب الاهية فقط ولا يطلق علي البشر


واول مره يذكر يهوه فقط بدون ايلوهيم في تكوين 4 -1
וְהָאָדָם יָדַע אֶת־חַוָּה אִשְׁתֹּו וַתַּהַר וַתֵּלֶד אֶת־קַיִן וַתֹּאמֶר קָנִיתִי אִישׁ אֶת־יְהוָה
Ο δε Αδαμ εγνωρισεν Ευαν την γυναικα αυτου· και συνελαβε, και εγεννησε τον Καιν· και ειπεν, Απεκτησα ανθρωπον δια του Κυριου.
Adam vero cognovit Evam uxo rem suam, quae concepit et peperit Cain dicens: “Acquisivi virum per Dominum”
And Adam knew Eve his wife; and she conceived, and bare Cain, and said, I have gotten a man from the LORD
وَعَرَفَ ادَمُ حَوَّاءَ امْرَاتَهُ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ قَايِينَ. وَقَالَتِ: «اقْتَنَيْتُ رَجُلا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ».
وهذا بسبب انفصال الانسان عن الله بسبب الخطيه وطرد الرب الاله ادم وحواء من الجنه ولكنه لمحبته لم ينفصل عنها تماما بل استخدم اسم يهوه كيريوس دومنيوس الرب لورد المعبر عن علاقة الله بالانسان وتعامله معهم وانه البديل لهم ( ارجع الي معني كلمة يهوه )
وبعض الاعداد تؤكد ان كيريوس تعني يهوه
(Gen 2:8)ויטע יהוה אלהים גן־בעדן מקדם וישׂם שׁם את־האדם אשׁר יצר׃
Gen 2:8 Καὶἐφύτευσεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς παράδεισον ἐν Εδεμ κατὰἀνατολὰς καὶἔθετο ἐκεῖ τὸν ἄνθρωπον, ὃν ἔπλασεν.


(Gen 2:15)ויקח יהוה אלהים את־האדם וינחהו בגן־עדן לעבדה ולשׁמרה׃
Gen 2:15 Καὶἔλαβεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς τὸν ἄνθρωπον, ὃν ἔπλασεν, καὶἔθετο αὐτὸν ἐν τῷ παραδείσῳἐργάζεσθαι αὐτὸν καὶ φυλάσσειν.

(Gen 2:16)ויצו יהוה אלהים על־האדם לאמר מכל עץ־הגן אכל תאכל׃
Gen 2:16 καὶἐνετείλατο κύριος ὁ θεὸς τῷ Αδαμ λέγων Ἀπὸ παντὸς ξύλου τοῦἐν τῷ παραδείσῳ βρώσει φάγῃ,

(Gen 2:18)ויאמר יהוה אלהים לא־טוב היות האדם לבדו אעשׂה־לו עזר כנגדו׃
Gen 2:18 Καὶ εἶπεν κύριος ὁ θεός Οὐ καλὸν εἶναι τὸν ἄνθρωπον μόνον· ποιήσωμεν αὐτῷ βοηθὸν κατ᾿ αὐτόν.



(Gen 2:22)ויבן יהוה אלהים את־הצלע אשׁר־לקח מן־האדם לאשׁה ויבאה אל־האדם׃
Gen 2:22 καὶᾠκοδόμησεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς τὴν πλευράν, ἣν ἔλαβεν ἀπὸ τοῦ Αδαμ, εἰς γυναῖκα καὶἤγαγεν αὐτὴν πρὸς τὸν Αδαμ.

(Gen 3:1)והנחשׁ היה ערום מכל חית השׂדה אשׁר עשׂה יהוה אלהים ויאמר אל־האשׁה אף כי־אמר אלהים לא תאכלו מכל עץ הגן׃
Gen 3:1 Ὁ δὲὄφις ἦν φρονιμώτατος πάντων τῶν θηρίων τῶν ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς, ὧν ἐποίησεν κύριος ὁ θεός· καὶ εἶπεν ὁὄφις τῇ γυναικί Τίὅτι εἶπεν ὁ θεός Οὐ μὴ φάγητε ἀπὸ παντὸς ξύλου τοῦἐν τῷ παραδείσῳ;

(Gen 3:8)וישׁמעו את־קול יהוה אלהים מתהלך בגן לרוח היום ויתחבא האדם ואשׁתו מפני יהוה אלהים בתוך עץ הגן׃
Gen 3:8 Καὶἤκουσαν τὴν φωνὴν κυρίου τοῦ θεοῦ περιπατοῦντος ἐν τῷ παραδείσῳ τὸ δειλινόν, καὶἐκρύβησαν ὅ τε Αδαμ καὶἡ γυνὴ αὐτοῦἀπὸ προσώπου κυρίου τοῦ θεοῦἐν μέσῳ τοῦ ξύλου τοῦ παραδείσου.

(Gen 3:9)ויקרא יהוה אלהים אל־האדם ויאמר לו איכה׃
Gen 3:9 καὶἐκάλεσεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς τὸν Αδαμ καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ Αδαμ, ποῦ εἶ;

(Gen 3:13)ויאמר יהוה אלהים לאשׁה מה־זאת עשׂית ותאמר האשׁה הנחשׁ השׁיאני ואכל׃
Gen 3:13 καὶ εἶπεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς τῇ γυναικί Τί τοῦτο ἐποίησας; καὶ εἶπεν ἡ γυνήὉὄφις ἠπάτησέν με, καὶἔφαγον.







ايه اخري مهمه



انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لاخر اشعياء 42 : 8

8 I am the LORD: that is my name: and my glory will I not give to another, neither my praise to graven images.
‎8 ‏אֲנִ֥י יְהוָ֖ה ה֣וּא שְׁמִ֑י וּכְבוֹדִי֙ לְאַחֵ֣ר לֹֽא־אֶתֵּ֔ן וּתְהִלָּתִ֖י לַפְּסִילִֽים׃

8 ’ănî yəhwâ hû’ šəmî ûḵə

wōḏî lə’aḥēr lō’-’etēn ûṯəhillāṯî lapəsîlîm:

8 ἐγὼ κύριος ὁ θεός τοῦτό μού ἐστιν τὸ ὄνομα τὴν δόξαν μου ἑτέρῳ οὐ δώσω οὐδὲ τὰς ἀρετάς μου τοῖς γλυπτοῖς
egO kurios o theos touto mou estin to onoma tEn doxan mou eterO ou dOsO oude tas aretas mou tois
Ego Dominus, hoc est nomen meum; gloriam meam alteri non dabo, et laudem meam sculptilibus gluptois


سفر التثنية 6: 4


«اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

4  Hear,8085 O Israel:3478 The LORD3068 our God430 is one259 LORD:3068
4 καὶ ταῦτα τὰ δικαιώματα καὶ τὰ κρίματα ὅσα ἐνετείλατο κύριος τοῖς υἱοῖς Ισραηλ ἐν τῇ ἐρήμῳ ἐξελθόντων αὐτῶν ἐκ γῆς Αἰγύπτου ἄκουε Ισραηλ κύριος ὁ θεὸς ἡμῶν κύριος εἷς ἐστιν
kai tauta ta dikaiOmata kai ta krimata osa eneteilato kurios tois uiois israEl en tE erEmO eξelthontOn autOn ek gEs aiguptou akoue israEl kurios o theos EmOn kurios eis estin

4 ‏שְׁמַ֖ע5 יִשְׂרָאֵ֑ל יְהוָ֥ה אֱלֹהֵ֖ינוּ יְהוָ֥ה׀ אֶחָֽד׃5

4 šəma‘5 yiśərā’ēl yəhwâ ’ĕlōhênû yəhwâ| ’eḥāḏ:5
4 Audi, Israël: Dominus Deus noster, Dominus unus est.
وكل هذه الايات توضح ان كلمة الرب مساويه تماما ليهوه وهو الاسم الحقيقي لاله الكون كله

الرب هو الاله

سفر التثنية 4: 35

إِنَّكَ قَدْ أُرِيتَ لِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ. لَيْسَ آخَرَ سِوَاهُ.



25) سفر التثنية 4: 39

فَاعْلَمِ الْيَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلْبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. لَيْسَ سِوَاهُ.



الهدف مما ذكرت مره اخري





العهد الجديد



يكرر تاكيدا

إنجيل مرقس 12: 29


فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

29 And Jesus answered him, The first of all the commandments is, Hear, O Israel; The Lord our God is one Lord:
29 ἀπεκρίθη ὁ ἰησοῦς ὅτι πρώτη ἐστίν, ἄκουε, ἰσραήλ, κύριος ὁ θεὸς ἡμῶν κύριος εἷς ἐστιν,
o de iEsous apekrithE autO oti prOtE pantOn tOn entolOn akoue israEl kurios o theos EmOn kurios eis estin
29 Jesus autem respondit ei: Quia primum omnium mandatum est: Audi Israël, Dominus Deus tuus, Deus unus est:
ויען ישוע וידבר אליו הראשנה לכל המצות היא שמע ישראל יהוה אלהינו יהוה אחד׃

 šəma‘5 yiśərā’ēl yəhwâ ’ĕlōhênû yəhwâ| ’eḥāḏ:5

................................................................................ 
ܐܡܪ ܠܗ ܝܫܘܥ ܩܕܡܝ ܡܢ ܟܠܗܘܢ ܦܘܩܕܢܐ ܫܡܥ ܐܝܤܪܝܠ ܡܪܝܐ ܐܠܗܢ ܡܪܝܐ ܚܕ ܗܘ ܀

شمع اسرائيل موريو ايللوهو موريو حا يو



ونجد السيد المسيح وبوضوح شديد جدا يؤكد ان كلمة موريو كما نطقها المساويه في العبري ليهوه والتي تترجم يوناني كيريوس لاتيني دومنيوس وتترجم انجليزي لورد اولها كابيتال وتترجم عربي الرب هو لقب الهي فقط



فلو وجدنا كلمات للسيد المسيح يوقول فيها عن نفسه الرب او موريو ارامي او كيريوس يوناني او دومنيوس لاتيني او لورد انجليزي تكون بوضوح تعني لقب الهي ويكون قال بوضوح انه هو الله



ونجد ان السيد المسيح قالها كثيرا جدا وباللغه التي يفهمها اليهود بوضوح

اراميه وترجماتها

انه هو الرب في الارض وفي الملكوت ايضا



مت 7: 21

ليس كل من يقول لي يا رب يا رب يدخل ملكوت السموات.بل الذي يفعل ارادة ابي الذي في السموات.

مت 7: 22

كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة



واعتقد من يرفض ذلك فهو فقط معاندا


MAT-7-21: ܠܐ ܗܘܐ ܟܠ ܕܐܡܪ ܠܝ ܡܪܝ ܡܪܝ ܥܐܠ ܠܡܠܟܘܬܐ ܕܫܡܝܐ ܐܠܐ ܡܢ ܕܥܒܕ ܨܒܝܢܗ ܕܐܒܝ ܕܒܫܡܝܐ ܀
MAT-7-22: ܤܓܝܐܐ ܢܐܡܪܘܢ ܠܝ ܒܗܘ ܝܘܡܐ ܡܪܝ ܡܪܝ ܠܐ ܒܫܡܟ ܐܬܢܒܝܢ ܘܒܫܡܟ ܫܐܕܐ ܐܦܩܢ ܘܒܫܡܟ ܚܝܠܐ ܤܓܝܐܐ ܥܒܕܢ ܀
يارب يارب ( لقب الهي يطلقه علي نفسه لفظيا )
موريو موريو ( مساوي ليهوه وهذا قاله المسيح لفظا )
21 οὐ πᾶς ὁ λέγων μοι, κύριε κύριε, εἰσελεύσεται εἰς τὴν βασιλείαν τῶν οὐρανῶν, ἀλλ᾽ ὁ ποιῶν τὸ θέλημα τοῦ πατρός μου τοῦ ἐν τοῖς οὐρανοῖς.
22πολλοι ερουσιν μοι εν εκεινη τη ημερα κυριε κυριε ου τω σω ονοματι προεφητευσαμεν και τω σω ονοματι δαιμονια εξεβαλομεν και τω σω ονοματι δυναμεις πολλας εποιησαμεν

كيريوس كيريوس

21 Non omnis qui dicit mihi, Domine, Domine, intrabit in regnum cælorum: sed qui facit voluntatem Patris mei, qui in cælis est, ipse intrabit in regnum cælorum.
22 multi dicent mihi in illa die Domine Domine nonne in nomine tuo prophetavimus et in tuo nomine daemonia eiecimus et in tuo nomine virtutes multas fecimus
دوميني دوميني ( الاله الاله )
לא כל האמר לי אדני אדני יבוא אל מלכות השמים כי אם העשה רצון אבי שבשמים׃

והיה ביום ההוא יאמרו רבים אלי אדנינו אדנינו הלא בשמך נבאנו ובשמך גרשנו שדים ובשמך עשינו גבורות רבות

يهوه يهوه

Not every one that saith unto me, Lord, Lord, shall enter into the kingdom of heaven; but he that doeth the will of my Father which is in heaven.

Many will say to me in that day, Lord, Lord, have we not prophesied in thy name? and in thy name have cast out devils? and in thy name done many wonderful works

لورد لورد

وايات كثيره جدا جدا

عمل الرب وقال الرب وعين الرب واجاب الرب وارسل الرب وباسم الرب

بل ايضا الملائكه لقبوه بالرب

إنجيل لوقا 2: 11


أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.


15) إنجيل متى 23: 39


لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَني مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!».


20) إنجيل مرقس 5: 19


فَلَمْ يَدَعْهُ يَسُوعُ، بَلْ قَالَ لَهُ: «اذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ وَإِلَى أَهْلِكَ، وَأَخْبِرْهُمْ كَمْ صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ بِكَ وَرَحِمَكَ».


21) إنجيل مرقس 11: 3


وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَفْعَلاَنِ هذَا؟ فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُ إِلَى هُنَا».


14) إنجيل متى 22: 44


قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.



18) إنجيل متى 28: 6


لَيْسَ هُوَ ههُنَا، لأَنَّهُ قَامَ كَمَا قَالَ! هَلُمَّا انْظُرَا الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي كَانَ الرَّبُّ مُضْطَجِعًا فِيهِ.


22) إنجيل مرقس 11: 9


وَالَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا، وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!


23) إنجيل مرقس 11: 10


مُبَارَكَةٌ مَمْلَكَةُ أَبِينَا دَاوُدَ الآتِيَةُ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي!».


24) إنجيل مرقس 12: 11


مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا، وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا!»


25) إنجيل مرقس 12: 29


فَأَجَابَهُ يَسُوعُ: «إِنَّ أَوَّلَ كُلِّ الْوَصَايَا هِيَ: اسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ. الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.


26) إنجيل مرقس 12: 30


وَتُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ. هذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى.


27) إنجيل مرقس 12: 36


لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.


28) إنجيل مرقس 13: 20


وَلَوْ لَمْ يُقَصِّرِ الرَّبُّ تِلْكَ الأَيَّامَ، لَمْ يَخْلُصْ جَسَدٌ. وَلكِنْ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ، قَصَّرَ الأَيَّامَ.


29) إنجيل مرقس 16: 19


ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ.


30) إنجيل مرقس 16: 20


وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ، وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. آمِينَ.



61) إنجيل لوقا 7: 31


ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «فَبِمَنْ أُشَبِّهُ أُنَاسَ هذَا الْجِيلِ؟ وَمَاذَا يُشْبِهُونَ؟


64) إنجيل لوقا 10: 1


وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ عَيَّنَ الرَّبُّ سَبْعِينَ آخَرِينَ أَيْضًا، وَأَرْسَلَهُمُ اثْنَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ أَمَامَ وَجْهِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ مَدِينَةٍ وَمَوْضِعٍ حَيْثُ كَانَ هُوَ مُزْمِعًا أَنْ يَأْتِيَ.


65) إنجيل لوقا 10: 27


فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: «تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ قُدْرَتِكَ، وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ، وَقَرِيبَكَ مِثْلَ نَفْسِكَ».


66) إنجيل لوقا 11: 39


فَقَالَ لَهُ الرَّبُّ: «أَنْتُمُ الآنَ أَيُّهَا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تُنَقُّونَ خَارِجَ الْكَأْسِ وَالْقَصْعَةِ، وَأَمَّا بَاطِنُكُمْ فَمَمْلُوءٌ اخْتِطَافًا وَخُبْثًا.


67) إنجيل لوقا 12: 42


فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «فَمَنْ هُوَ الْوَكِيلُ الأَمِينُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي يُقِيمُهُ سَيِّدُهُ عَلَى خَدَمِهِ لِيُعْطِيَهُمُ الْعُلُوفَةَ فِي حِينِهَا؟


68) إنجيل لوقا 13: 15


فَأَجَابَهُ الرَّبُّ وَقَالَ: «يَا مُرَائِي! أَلاَ يَحُلُّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ ثَوْرَهُ أَوْ حِمَارَهُ مِنَ الْمِذْوَدِ وَيَمْضِي بِهِ وَيَسْقِيهِ؟


70) إنجيل لوقا 13: 35


هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَابًا! وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَقْتٌ تَقُولُونَ فِيهِ: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!».


71) إنجيل لوقا 17: 6


فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَل، لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهذِهِ الْجُمَّيْزَةِ: انْقَلِعِي وَانْغَرِسِي فِي الْبَحْرِ فَتُطِيعُكُمْ.


72) إنجيل لوقا 18: 6


وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «اسْمَعُوا مَا يَقُولُ قَاضِي الظُّلْمِ.


73) إنجيل لوقا 19: 31


وَإِنْ سَأَلَكُمَا أَحَدٌ: لِمَاذَا تَحُّلاَنِهِ؟ فَقُولاَ لَهُ هكَذَا: إِنَّ الرَّبَّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ».


74) إنجيل لوقا 19: 34


فَقَالاَ: «الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ».


77) إنجيل لوقا 20: 42


وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي


78) إنجيل لوقا 22: 31


وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «سِمْعَانُ، سِمْعَانُ، هُوَذَا الشَّيْطَانُ طَلَبَكُمْ لِكَيْ يُغَرْبِلَكُمْ كَالْحِنْطَةِ!


79) إنجيل لوقا 22: 61


فَالْتَفَتَ الرَّبُّ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى بُطْرُسَ، فَتَذَكَّرَ بُطْرُسُ كَلاَمَ الرَّبِّ، كَيْفَ قَالَ لَهُ: «إِنَّكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ».


80) إنجيل لوقا 24: 3


فَدَخَلْنَ وَلَمْ يَجِدْنَ جَسَدَ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ.


81) إنجيل لوقا 24: 34


وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: «إِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَامَ بِالْحَقِيقَةِ وَظَهَرَ لِسِمْعَانَ!»


82) إنجيل يوحنا 1: 23


قَالَ: «أَنَا صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: قَوِّمُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، كَمَا قَالَ إِشَعْيَاءُ النَّبِيُّ».


83) إنجيل يوحنا 4: 1


فَلَمَّا عَلِمَ الرَّبُّ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ سَمِعُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ يُصَيِّرُ وَيُعَمِّدُ تَلاَمِيذَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا،


84) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 23


غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ جَاءَتْ سُفُنٌ مِنْ طَبَرِيَّةَ إِلَى قُرْبِ الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَكَلُوا فِيهِ الْخُبْزَ، إِذْ شَكَرَ الرَّبُّ.


85) إنجيل يوحنا 11: 2


وَكَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ، الَّتِي كَانَ لِعَازَرُ أَخُوهَا مَرِيضًا، هِيَ الَّتِي دَهَنَتِ الرَّبَّ بِطِيبٍ، وَمَسَحَتْ رِجْلَيْهِ بِشَعْرِهَا.


86) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 13


فَأَخَذُوا سُعُوفَ النَّخْلِ وَخَرَجُوا لِلِقَائِهِ، وَكَانُوا يَصْرُخُونَ: «أُوصَنَّا! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ!»


87) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 38


لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الَذي قَالَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟ وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟»


88) إنجيل يوحنا 20: 18


فَجَاءَتْ مَرْيَمُ الْمَجْدَلِيَّةُ وَأَخْبَرَتِ التَّلاَمِيذَ أَنَّهَا رَأَتِ الرَّبَّ، وَأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهَا هذَا.


89) إنجيل يوحنا 20: 20


وَلَمَّا قَالَ هذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ، فَفَرِحَ التَّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوْا الرَّبَّ.


90) إنجيل يوحنا 20: 25


فَقَالَ لَهُ التَّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ، وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ، لاَ أُومِنْ»



91) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 7


فَقَالَ ذلِكَ التِّلْمِيذُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَسُوعُ يُحِبُّهُ لِبُطْرُسَ: «هُوَ الرَّبُّ!». فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ، اتَّزَرَ بِثَوْبِهِ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عُرْيَانًا، وَأَلْقَى نَفْسَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ.


92) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 12


قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «هَلُمُّوا تَغَدَّوْا!». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ التَّلاَمِيذِ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ: مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ إِذْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الرَّبُّ.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*الاخرين الذين دعوه باسم يارب وكلها ايات تثبت لاهوته وربوبيته

*​*

1) إنجيل متى 7: 21


«لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.



2) إنجيل متى 7: 22


كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟


3) إنجيل متى 14: 30


وَلكِنْ لَمَّا رَأَى الرِّيحَ شَدِيدَةً خَافَ. وَإِذِ ابْتَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ، صَرَخَ قِائِلاً: «يَارَبُّ، نَجِّنِي!».


4) إنجيل متى 16: 22


فَأَخَذَهُ بُطْرُسُ إِلَيْهِ وَابْتَدَأَ يَنْتَهِرُهُ قَائِلاً: «حَاشَاكَ يَارَبُّ! لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ هذَا!»


5) إنجيل متى 17: 4


فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَارَبُّ، جَيِّدٌ أَنْ نَكُونَ ههُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ مَظَالَّ: لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ».


6) إنجيل متى 18: 21


حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «يَارَبُّ، كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ؟»


7) إنجيل متى 25: 37


فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ، أَوْ عَطْشَانًا فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟


8) إنجيل متى 25: 44


حِينَئِذٍ يُجِيبُونَهُ هُمْ أَيْضًا قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعًا أَوْ عَطْشَانًا أَوْ غَرِيبًا أَوْ عُرْيَانًا أَوْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ مَحْبُوسًا وَلَمْ نَخْدِمْكَ؟


9) إنجيل متى 26: 22


فَحَزِنُوا جِدًّا، وَابْتَدَأَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ يَقُولُ لَهُ: «هَلْ أَنَا هُوَ يَارَبُّ؟»


10) إنجيل لوقا 5: 8


فَلَمَّا رَأَى سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ ذلِكَ خَرَّ عِنْدَ رُكْبَتَيْ يَسُوعَ قَائِلاً: «اخْرُجْ مِنْ سَفِينَتِي يَارَبُّ، لأَنِّي رَجُلٌ خَاطِئٌ!».


11) إنجيل لوقا 6: 46


«وَلِمَاذَا تَدْعُونَنِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ، وَأَنْتُمْ لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ مَا أَقُولُهُ؟


12) إنجيل لوقا 9: 54


فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذلِكَ تِلْمِيذَاهُ يَعْقُوبُ وَيُوحَنَّا، قَالاَ: «يَارَبُّ، أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ نَقُولَ أَنْ تَنْزِلَ نَارٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَتُفْنِيَهُمْ، كَمَا فَعَلَ إِيلِيَّا أَيْضًا؟»


13) إنجيل لوقا 10: 17


فَرَجَعَ السَّبْعُونَ بِفَرَحٍ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ!».


14) إنجيل لوقا 10: 40


وَأَمَّا مَرْثَا فَكَانَتْ مُرْتَبِكَةً فِي خِدْمَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ. فَوَقَفَتْ وَقَالَتْ: «يَارَبُّ، أَمَا تُبَالِي بِأَنَّ أُخْتِي قَدْ تَرَكَتْنِي أَخْدُمُ وَحْدِي؟ فَقُلْ لَهَا أَنْ تُعِينَنِي!»


15) إنجيل لوقا 11: 1


وَإِذْ كَانَ يُصَلِّي فِي مَوْضِعٍ، لَمَّا فَرَغَ، قَالَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ: «يَارَبُّ، عَلِّمْنَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ كَمَا عَلَّمَ يُوحَنَّا أَيْضًا تَلاَمِيذَهُ».



16) إنجيل لوقا 12: 41


فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَارَبُّ، أَلَنَا تَقُولُ هذَا الْمَثَلَ أَمْ لِلْجَمِيعِ أَيْضًا؟»


17) إنجيل لوقا 13: 25


مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا يَكُونُ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ قَدْ قَامَ وَأَغْلَقَ الْبَابَ، وَابْتَدَأْتُمْ تَقِفُونَ خَارِجًا وَتَقْرَعُونَ الْبَابَ قَائِلِينَ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! افْتَحْ لَنَا. يُجِيبُ، وَيَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ أَعْرِفُكُمْ مِنْ أَيْنَ أَنْتُمْ!


18) إنجيل لوقا 17: 37


فَأَجَابوا وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ يَارَبُّ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «حَيْثُ تَكُونُ الْجُثَّةُ هُنَاكَ تَجْتَمِعُ النُّسُورُ».


19) إنجيل لوقا 19: 8


فَوَقَفَ زَكَّا وَقَالَ لِلرَّبِّ: «هَا أَنَا يَارَبُّ أُعْطِي نِصْفَ أَمْوَالِي لِلْمَسَاكِينِ، وَإِنْ كُنْتُ قَدْ وَشَيْتُ بِأَحَدٍ أَرُدُّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَضْعَافٍ».


20) إنجيل لوقا 22: 33


فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، إِنِّي مُسْتَعِدٌّ أَنْ أَمْضِيَ مَعَكَ حَتَّى إِلَى السِّجْنِ وَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ!».


21) إنجيل لوقا 22: 38


فَقَالُوا: «يَارَبُّ، هُوَذَا هُنَا سَيْفَانِ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَكْفِي!».


22) إنجيل لوقا 22: 49


فَلَمَّا رَأَى الَّذِينَ حَوْلَهُ مَايَكُونُ، قَالُوا: «يَارَبُّ، أَنَضْرِبُ بِالسَّيْفِ؟»


23) إنجيل لوقا 23: 42


ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَارَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».


24) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 68


فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَارَبُّ، إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كَلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ،


25) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 38


لِيَتِمَّ قَوْلُ إِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ الَذي قَالَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا؟ وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟»


26) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 15


فَبَعْدَ مَا تَغَدَّوْا قَالَ يَسُوعُ لِسِمْعَانَ بُطْرُسَ: «يَاسِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي أَكْثَرَ مِنْ هؤُلاَءِ؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ خِرَافِي».


27) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 16


قَالَ لَهُ أَيْضًا ثَانِيَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» قَالَ لَهُ: «نَعَمْ يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي».


28) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 17


قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: «يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، أَتُحِبُّنِي؟» فَحَزِنَ بُطْرُسُ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ ثَالِثَةً: أَتُحِبُّنِي؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَارَبُّ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. أَنْتَ تَعْرِفُ أَنِّي أُحِبُّكَ». قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «ارْعَ غَنَمِي.


29) إنجيل يوحنا 21: 21


فَلَمَّا رَأَى بُطْرُسُ هذَا، قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «يَارَبُّ، وَهذَا مَا لَهُ؟»


30) سفر أعمال الرسل 1: 6


أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، هَلْ فِي هذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟»

ولم يعترض السيد المسيح علي اي احد منهم لقبه بهذا اللقب

وفي كل التراجم ترجمت هذه الايات الي انجليزي لورد يوناني كيريوس لاتيني دومنيوس عبري يهوه ارامي موريو ولها دلالة الربوبية للسيد المسيح





ايه اخره هامه جدا ربي والهي



إنجيل يوحنا 20: 28


أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».

ܘܥܢܐ ܬܐܘܡܐ ܘܐܡܪ ܠܗ ܡܪܝ ܘܐܠܗܝ

ربي والهي موريو ايلوهو

ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ Κύριός μου καὶ ὁ Θεός μου.

كيريوس كي او ثيؤس

And Thomas answered and said unto him, My Lord and my God.

لورد جد

ויען תומא ויאמר אליו אדני ואלהי׃

يهوه ايلوهيم

respondit Thomas et dixit ei Dominus meus et Deus meus

دومنيوس ديوس



هل لو كان السيد المسيح نبي عادي هل كان قبل هذا اللقب؟

ونتوقع ان السيد المسيح ينتهره او يقول لا انه انسان ولكنه قال

Joh 20:29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».

ولكن نجد السيد المسيح يقول له انك امنت ان المسيح هو يهوه ايلوهيم بسبب رؤيتك ؟ طوبي لمن يؤمن بان المسيح هو يهوه ايلوهيم بدون ان يراه



هذا بالنسبه للذي قبلوه



وماذا عن باقي اليهود الذين رفضوا الايمان به

هل فهموا انه قال عن نفسه انه الله ؟

يوحنا

8: 50 انا لست اطلب مجدي يوجد من يطلب و يدين

8: 51 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد
8: 52 فقال له اليهود الان علمنا ان بك شيطانا قد مات ابراهيم و الانبياء و انت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد
8: 53 العلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات و الانبياء ماتوا من تجعل نفسك
8: 54 اجاب يسوع ان كنت امجد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئا ابي هو الذي يمجدني الذي تقولون انتم انه الهكم
8: 55 و لستم تعرفونه و اما انا فاعرفه و ان قلت اني لست اعرفه اكون مثلكم كاذبا لكني اعرفه و احفظ قوله
8: 56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح
8: 57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم
8: 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن
8: 59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اما يسوع فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم و مضى هكذا
تراجم للعدد 54
Απεκριθη ο Ιησους· Εαν εγω δοξαζω εμαυτον, η δοξα μου ειναι ουδεν· ο Πατηρ μου ειναι οστις με δοξαζει, τον οποιον σεις λεγετε οτι ειναι Θεος σας.
Respondit Iesus: “ Si ego glorifico meipsum, gloria mea nihil est; est Pater meus, qui glorificat me, quem vos dicitis: “Deus noster est!”,
ויען ישוע אם אני מכבד את נפשי כבודי מאין אבי הוא המכבד אתי אשר תאמרו עליו כי הוא אלהיכם
Jesus answered, If I honour myself, my honour is nothing: it is my Father that honoureth me; of whom ye say, that he is your God
ويؤكد لهم انه كائن

ومره اخري

يوحنا

10: 24 فاحتاط به اليهود و قالوا له الى متى تعلق انفسنا ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا جهرا
10: 25 اجابهم يسوع اني قلت لكم و لستم تؤمنون الاعمال التي انا اعملها باسم ابي هي تشهد لي
10: 26 و لكنكم لستم تؤمنون لانكم لستم من خرافي كما قلت لكم
10: 27 خرافي تسمع صوتي و انا اعرفها فتتبعني
10: 28 و انا اعطيها حياة ابدية و لن تهلك الى الابد و لا يخطفها احد من يدي
10: 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل و لا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي
10: 30 انا و الاب واحد
10: 31 فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه
10: 32 اجابهم يسوع اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني
10: 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف فانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك الها
30
I and my Father are one.

Εγω και ο Πατηρ εν ειμεθα.

אני ואבי אחד אנחנו

Ego et Pater unum sumus

واليهود ارادوا ان يرجموه لانه قال انا والاب واحد اي فهموا انه يتكلم عن لاهوته

33

اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف فانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك الها

Απεκριθησαν προς αυτον οι Ιουδαιοι, λεγοντες· Περι καλου εργου δεν σε λιθοβολουμεν, αλλα περι βλασφημιας, και διοτι συ ανθρωπος ων καμνεις σεαυτον Θεον

ויענו היהודים אתו לאמר על מעשה טוב לא נסקל אתך כי אם על גדפך את אלהים ועל כי אדם אתה ותעש את עצמך לאלהים

Responderunt ei Iudaei: “ De bono opere non lapidamus te sed de blasphemia, et quia tu, homo cum sis, facis teipsum Deum

The Jews answered him, saying, For a good work we stone thee not; but for blasphemy; and because that thou, being a man, makest thyself God

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*الرد علي شبهة ان كلمة الرب تعني معلم​

كلمة رب التي اطلقت علي السيد المسيح بمعني معلم والدليل يو 1: 38



الرد

هذا خطا لان الذي ينظر للتشكيل يجد علي حرف الراء فتحه وليس سكون فتنطق رابي



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 38


فَالْتَفَتَ يَسُوعُ وَنَظَرَهُمَا يَتْبَعَانِ، فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «مَاذَا تَطْلُبَانِ؟» فَقَالاَ: «رَبِّي، الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ، أَيْنَ تَمْكُثُ؟»

وللتاكيد باقي اللغات توضح اكثر
Then Jesus turned, and saw them following, and saith unto them, What seek ye? They said unto him, Rabbi, (which is to say, being interpreted, Master,) where dwellest thou?
38 στραφεὶς δὲ ὁ ἰησοῦς καὶ θεασάμενος αὐτοὺς ἀκολουθοῦντας λέγει αὐτοῖς, τί ζητεῖτε; οἱ δὲ εἶπαν αὐτῶ, ῥαββί ὃ λέγεται μεθερμηνευόμενον διδάσκαλε, ποῦ μένεις;
رو الفا بيتا بيتا يوتا
38 Conversus autem Jesus, et videns eos sequentes se, dicit eis: Quid quæritis? Qui dixerunt ei: Rabbi (quod dicitur interpretatum Magister), ubi habitas?
38  Then Jesus turned, and saw them following, and saith unto them, What seek ye? They said unto him, Rabbi,4461 (which is to say, being interpreted, Master,) where dwellest thou?

وبهذا يتضح انه خطا قراءه من المشكك وكلمة رابي تعني فعلا معلم ولكن هذا ليس لقب المسيح الحقيقي لقبه هو الرب اي يهوه


شبه اخري
رب البيت ورب الحصاد
كلمة الرب تطلق علي البشر مثل رب الحصاد ورب البيت ورب السبت


الرد
هذا خطا اخر من المشكك لوجود كلمة رب المضافه في العربي تصلح لبشر لكن الغير مضافه تستخدم لله فقط
مثل
إنجيل متى 13: 27


فَجَاءَ عَبِيدُ رَبِّ الْبَيْتِ وَقَالُوا لَهُ:يَا سَيِّدُ، أَلَيْسَ زَرْعًا جَيِّدًا زَرَعْتَ فِي حَقْلِكَ؟ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ زَوَانٌ؟.


3) إنجيل متى 20: 11


وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَأْخُذُونَ تَذَمَّرُوا عَلَى رَبِّ الْبَيْتِ


4) إنجيل متى 24: 43


وَاعْلَمُوا هذَا: أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيِّ هَزِيعٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ، لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ.


5) إنجيل مرقس 13: 35


اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا، لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ، أَمَسَاءً، أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ، أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ، أَمْ صَبَاحًا.


6) إنجيل مرقس 14: 14


وَحَيْثُمَا يَدْخُلْ فَقُولاَ لِرَبِّ الْبَيْتِ: إِنَّ الْمُعَلِّمَ يَقُولُ: أَيْنَ الْمَنْزِلُ حَيْثُ آكُلُ الْفِصْحَ مَعَ تَلاَمِيذِي؟


إنجيل لوقا 12: 39


وَإِنَّمَا اعْلَمُوا هذَا: أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ لَسَهِرَ، وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ.


إنجيل لوقا 14: 21


فَأَتَى ذلِكَ الْعَبْدُ وَأَخْبَرَ سَيِّدَهُ بِذلِكَ. حِينَئِذٍ غَضِبَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ، وَقَالَ لِعَبْدِهِ: اخْرُجْ عَاجِلاً إِلَى شَوَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَأَزِقَّتِهَا، وَأَدْخِلْ إِلَى هُنَا الْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْجُدْعَ وَالْعُرْجَ وَالْعُمْيَ.


43  But1161 know1097 this,1565 that3754 if1487 the3588 goodman of the house3617 had known1492 in what4169 watch5438 the3588 thief2812 would come,2064 he would have watched,1127 302 and2532 would not3756 have suffered1439 302 his848 house3614 to be broken up.1358
43 Illud autem scitote, quoniam si sciret paterfamilias qua hora fur venturus esset, vigilaret utique, et non sineret perfodi domum suam.
43 ἐκεῖνο δὲ γινώσκετε ὅτι εἰ ᾔδει ὁ οἰκοδεσπότης ποίᾳ φυλακῇ ὁ κλέπτης ἔρχεται, ἐγρηγόρησεν ἂν καὶ οὐκ ἂν εἴασεν διορυχθῆναι τὴν οἰκίαν αὐτοῦ



27  So1161 the3588 servants1401 of the3588 householder3617 came4334 and said2036 unto him,846 Sir,2962 didst not3780 thou sow4687 good2570 seed4690 in1722 thy4674 field?68 from whence4159 then3767 hath2192 it tares?2215

So the servants of the householder came and said unto him, Sir, didst not thou sow good seed in thy field? from whence then hath it tares?


27 προσελθόντες δὲ οἱ δοῦλοι τοῦ οἰκοδεσπότου εἶπον αὐτῶ, κύριε, οὐχὶ καλὸν σπέρμα ἔσπειρας ἐν τῶ σῶ ἀγρῶ; πόθεν οὗν ἔχει ζιζάνια;

27 Accedentes autem servi patrisfamilias, dixerunt ei: Domine, nonne bonum semen seminasti in agro tuo? unde ergo habet zizania?


وهذه الاية تثبت ايضا كلمة سيد وهي ليست كيريوس التي اساء فهمها المشككون لانها فقط لله ولو 14 21 ولكنديدا سكالوس


11  And2532 ye shall say2046 unto the3588 goodman3617 of the3588 house,3614 The3588 Master1320 saith3004 unto thee,4671 Where4226 is2076 the3588 guestchamber,2646 where3699 I shall eat5315 the3588 passover3957 with3326 my3450 disciples?3101
11 καὶ ἐρεῖτε τῶ οἰκοδεσπότῃ τῆς οἰκίας, λέγει σοι ὁ διδάσκαλος, ποῦ ἐστιν τὸ κατάλυμα ὅπου τὸ πάσχα μετὰ τῶν μαθητῶν μου φάγω;
11 et dicetis patrifamilias domus: Dicit tibi Magister: Ubi est diversorium, ubi pascha cum discipulis meis manducem?




وكلمهم ياتوا بمعني
اوكيدوسبتاس يوناني وهو لقب بشري او جوودمان انجليزي او باتيرفامليس لاتيني او ادوناي عبري او ماران ارامي وكلهم ليسوا القاب للبشر والعربي رب للاضافه فهو لغير الله


هذا يختلف تماما عن
رب الحصاد
إنجيل متى 9: 38


فَاطْلُبُوا مِنْ رَبِّ الْحَصَادِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ فَعَلَةً إِلَى حَصَادِهِ».


2) إنجيل لوقا 10: 2


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ الْحَصَادَ كَثِيرٌ، وَلكِنَّ الْفَعَلَةَ قَلِيلُونَ. فَاطْلُبُوا مِنْ رَبِّ الْحَصَادِ أَنْ يُرْسِلَ فَعَلَةً إِلَى حَصَادِهِ.



واتت يوناني كيريوس ثيريسموس ولاتيني دومنيون وانجليزي لورد بحرف كابيتال لان المقصود هنا برب الحصاد اي رب البشرية


وايضا رب السبت لانه لقب الوهية
إنجيل متى 12: 8


فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


2) إنجيل مرقس 2: 28


إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».



4) إنجيل لوقا 6: 5


وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

28  Therefore5620 the3588 Son5207 of man444 is2076 Lord2962 also2532 of the3588 sabbath.4521
28 ὥστε κύριός ἐστιν ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου καὶ τοῦ σαββάτου.
28 Itaque Dominus est Filius hominis, etiam sabbati.
وهو دال علي لاهوته حتي لو اتت كلمة رب مضافة
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*شبهة ان ايلوهيم لفظ للبشر وليس دليل الوهية​
شبهة ايلوهيم تستخدم للبشر بدليل مزمور 82

الله يتكلم عن نفسه كعامل في البشر في القضاء

فهم حصلوا علي لقب ايلوهيم لحلوله فيهم

الرد علي استخدام انكم الهة التي اتت بمعني ايلوهيم في مزمور 82

82: 0 مزمور لاساف
82: 1 الله قائم في مجمع الله في وسط الالهة يقضي
82: 2 حتى متى تقضون جورا و ترفعون وجوه الاشرار سلاه
82: 3 اقضوا للذليل و لليتيم انصفوا المسكين و البائس
82: 4 نجوا المسكين و الفقير من يد الاشرار انقذوا
82: 5 لا يعلمون و لا يفهمون في الظلمة يتمشون تتزعزع كل اسس الارض
82: 6 انا قلت انكم الهة و بنو العلي كلكم
82: 7 لكن مثل الناس تموتون و كاحد الرؤساء تسقطون
82: 8 قم يا الله دن الارض لانك انت تمتلك كل الامم
ايلوهيم اعطي الانسان سلطانا اكثر من مره لكن في كل مرة يسئ الانسان استخدام هذا السلطان وهنا يوضح ان ايلوهيم نفسه هو القائم في مجمعه اي مجمع القضاء في وسط القضاه الذي اعطاهم لقب الالوهية بحلول كلمة الله فيهم ليقضوا بها ولكنهم اساؤه القضاء ورفضوا كلمة الله الحاله فيهم ورفضواعطية الله ان يطلق عليهم الهة بحلول كلمته واحتسابهم ابناء العلي ايضا بوجود كلمته فيهم فلهذا سيقوم كلمة الله نفسه ويتجسد ويرفض القضاه الذين لم يستحقوا وجوده فيهم ويدين الارض وييملك علي كل الام بذاته. وهاذا ايضا ما شرحه رب المجد في نقاشه مع اليهود في انجيل معلمنا يوحنا الاصحاح العاشر

10: 33 اجابه اليهود قائلين لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن بل لاجل تجديف فانك و انت انسان تجعل نفسك الها
10: 34 اجابهم يسوع اليس مكتوبا في ناموسكم انا قلت انكم الهة
10: 35 ان قال الهة لاولئك الذين صارت اليهم كلمة الله و لا يمكن ان ينقض المكتوب
10: 36 فالذي قدسه الاب و ارسله الى العالم اتقولون له انك تجدف لاني قلت اني ابن الله
فهم اعترضوا علي اعلان الوهيته واعتبروه مجدف ويوضح لهم ان كان بحلوله في القضاه اعطاهم لقب اللهة ولم يستحقوا هذا اللقب فالكلمة ذاته في تجسده الا يستحق الالوهية ويدعون انه جدف رغم انهم قبلوا لقب الهة علي القضاه بحلول كلمته فيهم ولكن الكلمه نفسه رفضوه واعتبروه مجدف حين يعلن الوهيته.

تفسير الذهبي الفم:
ما يقوله هو من هذا النوع: "إن كان الذين يتقبلون هذه الكرامة بالنعمة لا يجدون خطأ في دعوة أنفسهم آلهة، فكيف يُوبخ ذاك الذي له هذا بالطبيعة؟ (القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم.. من تفسير تادرس يعقوب ملطي)

وكذا يؤكد كلا من إريناؤس وأثناسيوس أنها نبؤة عن أبناء العهد الجديد بأننا نصير أبناء الله بالتبني وبالتالي كالآلهة ، ولكن المسيح هو مصدر تألهنا لأنه هو الكلمة الذاتية
تفسير أثناسيوس الرسول
 Athanasius: Wherefore He is very God, existing one in essence with the very Father; while other beings, to whom He said, ‘I said ye are Gods had this grace from the Father, only by participation of the Word, through the Spirit. For He is the expression of the Father’s Person, and Light from Light, and Power, and very Image of the Father’s essence" (Against the Arians; Orationes contra Arianos)

تفسير أيرناؤس

Irenaeus: " But of what gods does he speak? Of those to whom He says, “I have said, Ye are gods, and all sons of the Most High.” (Psa_82:6) To those, no doubt, who have received the grace of the “adoption, by which we c.r.y, Abba Father.” (Rom_3:14) (Against Heresies. BOOK III)
وهذا ما يعنيه إنجيلنا الوحدة الواحدة بقول الروح القدس نبؤة عن التبني بالمسيح في العهد الجديد على لسان آساف
" انا قلت انكم آلهة وبنو العلي كلكم." (مز 82: 6)
وهو ما يعنيه الروح القدس على لسان الروح القدس في العهد الجديد
" واما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسم " (يوحنا 1: 12)
فكل من قبلوا الكلمة صاروا أولاد الله ومتألهين بالشركة مع اللاهوت 
" اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينه لكي تصيروا بها شركاء الطبيعة الالهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة." (2 بطرس 1: 4)

ولكن يبقى المسيح هو الكلمة نفسها التي تألهنا بها


قضاة العهد القديم

المسيح



"أنا قلت أنكم آلهة"

"أنا والآب واحد" و "أنا في الآب والآب فيَّ"

النص

الوحي الالهي (بواسطة الابن والروح) عن قضاة العهد القديم

الابن عن نفسه

المُعلِن

لأنهم "صارت إليهم كمة الله" أي قبلوا الكلمة وتألهوا بها ... وبمعنى آخر قبلوا الكلمة (الابن) فأعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه (يو 1: 12)

لأن "الآب قدسه وأرسله" لأنه كلمته (يوحنا 1: 1)

تفسير المسيح: لماذا؟

قبلوا تأليه قضاة العهد القديم كوحي مفدس

أنكروا قول المسيح واتهموه بالتجديف وأرادوا رجمه

ما فعله اليهود

أن اليهود قبلوا تأليه الصورة (القضاة ) ورفضوا ألوهية الأصل (أي المسيح الكلمة الذاتي)

استنكار المسيح

إعلان نبوة عن العهد الجديد كما أتفقت كثير من شروحات آباء الكنيسة بأننا ننال التبني في المسيح ونصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية بكوننا جسده

إعلان لاهوته الذاتي ككلمة الله الذاتي والمؤله لجميع من يؤمنون به

الهدف





واحيانا اطلق لقب ايلوهيم علي الاصنام او الشياطين التي عبدوها كانهم اله ولكن هذا رفضه الله بشده ووضحه انه هو الاله الوحيد



واخيرا فائدة اللغات المختلفه
الاهنا لاتحده لغه ويعبر عن نفسه بكل اللغات لانه اله كل البشر وليس اله لغه واحده
وردا علي من يعترض علي كل هذه اللغات المختلفه اقدم له جزء من سفر اعمال الرسل ووعظة معلمنا بطرس الرسول والتلاميذ معه الذين تكلموا بالسنه وبلغات مختلفه لعل البعض يفهم
2: 4 و امتلا الجميع من الروح القدس و ابتداوا يتكلمون بالسنة اخرى كما اعطاهم الروح ان ينطقوا
2: 5 و كان يهود رجال اتقياء من كل امة تحت السماء ساكنين في اورشليم
2: 6 فلما صار هذا الصوت اجتمع الجمهور و تحيروا لان كل واحد كان يسمعهم يتكلمون بلغته
2: 7 فبهت الجميع و تعجبوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض اترى ليس جميع هؤلاء المتكلمين جليليين
2: 8 فكيف نسمع نحن كل واحد منا لغته التي ولد فيها
2: 9 فرتيون و ماديون و عيلاميون و الساكنون ما بين النهرين و اليهودية و كبدوكية و بنتس و اسيا
2: 10 و فريجية و بمفيلية و مصر و نواحي ليبية التي نحو القيروان و الرومانيون المستوطنون يهود و دخلاء
2: 11 كريتيون و عرب نسمعهم يتكلمون بالسنتنا بعظائم الله
2: 12 فتحير الجميع و ارتابوا قائلين بعضهم لبعض ما عسى ان يكون هذا
2: 13 و كان اخرون يستهزئون قائلين انهم قد امتلاوا سلافة
2: 14 فوقف بطرس مع الاحد عشر و رفع صوته و قال لهم ايها الرجال اليهود و الساكنون في اورشليم اجمعون ليكن هذا معلوما عندكم و اصغوا الى كلامي
2: 15 لان هؤلاء ليسوا سكارى كما انتم تظنون لانها الساعة الثالثة من النهار
2: 16 بل هذا ما قيل بيوئيل النبي
2: 17 يقول الله و يكون في الايام الاخيرة اني اسكب من روحي على كل بشر فيتنبا بنوكم و بناتكم و يرى شبابكم رؤى و يحلم شيوخكم احلاما
2: 18 و على عبيدي ايضا و اماءي اسكب من روحي في تلك الايام فيتنباون
2: 19 و اعطي عجائب في السماء من فوق و ايات على الارض من اسفل دما و نارا و بخار دخان
2: 20 تتحول الشمس الى ظلمة و القمر الى دم قبل ان يجيء يوم الرب العظيم الشهير
2: 21 و يكون كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص
2: 22 ايها الرجال الاسرائيليون اسمعوا هذه الاقوال يسوع الناصري رجل قد تبرهن لكم من قبل الله بقوات و عجائب و ايات صنعها الله بيده في وسطكم كما انتم ايضا تعلمون
2: 23 هذا اخذتموه مسلما بمشورة الله المحتومة و علمه السابق و بايدي اثمة صلبتموه و قتلتموه
2: 24 الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه
2: 25 لان داود يقول فيه كنت ارى الرب امامي في كل حين انه عن يميني لكي لا اتزعزع
2: 26 لذلك سر قلبي و تهلل لساني حتى جسدي ايضا سيسكن على رجاء
2: 27 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية و لا تدع قدوسك يرى فسادا
2: 28 عرفتني سبل الحياة و ستملاني سرورا مع وجهك
2: 29 ايها الرجال الاخوة يسوغ ان يقال لكم جهارا عن رئيس الاباء داود انه مات و دفن و قبره عندنا حتى هذا اليوم
2: 30 فاذ كان نبيا و علم ان الله حلف له بقسم انه من ثمرة صلبه يقيم المسيح حسب الجسد ليجلس على كرسيه
2: 31 سبق فراى و تكلم عن قيامة المسيح انه لم تترك نفسه في الهاوية و لا راى جسده فسادا
2: 32 فيسوع هذا اقامه الله و نحن جميعا شهود لذلك
2: 33 و اذ ارتفع بيمين الله و اخذ موعد الروح القدس من الاب سكب هذا الذي انتم الان تبصرونه و تسمعونه
2: 34 لان داود لم يصعد الى السماوات و هو نفسه يقول قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني
2: 35 حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك
2: 36 فليعلم يقينا جميع بيت اسرائيل ان الله جعل يسوع هذا الذي صلبتموه انتم ربا و مسيحا
2: 37 فلما سمعوا نخسوا في قلوبهم و قالوا لبطرس و لسائر الرسل ماذا نصنع ايها الرجال الاخوة
2: 38 فقال لهم بطرس توبوا و ليعتمد كل واحد منكم على اسم يسوع المسيح لغفران الخطايا فتقبلوا عطية الروح القدس


فهو رب الارباب الذي يستطيع بروحه ان يعمل في البشر فيكلمون كل البشريه بكل اللغات لانه يريد جميع الناس يخصون والي معرفة الحق يقبلون




ملخص عام
السيد المسيح الذي لم ياتي ليتفاخر بلاهوته ولكن اتي لفداء البشر
لكنه اعلن لنا لاهوته بوضوح
باعماله بتنفيذ النبوات بتكميل الناموس بالفداء بالاقوال الغير مباشره لكنها واضحه وايضا باقواله اللفظيه انه هو رب الارباب
وكل الترجمات العربي واليوناني والارامي واللاتيني والعبري والانجليزي للعهد القديم والعهد الجديد تثبت ان لقب الرب هو لقب الهي
هو قاله عن نفسه والاخرين دعوه به واليهود ارادوا قتله لقوله ذلك معتبرينه مجدف لادعاؤه الالوهية
ومن يرفض كل ذلك من المشككين يكون مثل اليهود الذي قالها لهم السيد المسيح علانيه ورفضوه
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*هل لقب يسوع المسيح بلقب الله ثيؤس الذي هو ايلوهيم ؟
​

يتكلم كثيرين بان الله اسمه في العبري ايلوهيم في العهد القديم ويساوي ثيؤس في اليوناني ورغم اني اوضحت سابقا ان اسم يهوه في العبري الاسم ذو القدسيه ويعبر عن دالة الله مع الانسان وهو يترجم يوناني الي كيريوس والسيد المسيح في العهد الجديد اخذ لقب كيريوس بوضوح

وكما ان اسم ايلوهيم هو اسم جمع ياخذ تصريف مفرد فهو يعبر عن الله الواحد في ذاته الثالوث في خواصه الذاتيه اي الثالوث الوجد والعقل والحياه

فيهوه كما وضحت سابقا يعبر عن اللوغوس او الكلمه اي اقنوم العقل

ولكن المشككين يتهربون من كل هذه الادله التي تقدم لهم ويصرون في عناد ومجادله عقيمه ان يقولوا ان المسيح ليس هو الله لانه لم ياخذ لقب ثيؤس في العهد الجديد

فهل اخذ المسيح لقب ثيؤس ؟

الاجابه نعم ونجد ذلك في مواضع كثيرة

وندرس بعض الاعداد باختصار



إنجيل يوحنا 20: 28

أَجَابَ تُومَا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «رَبِّي وَإِلهِي!».



And Thomas answered and said unto him, My Lord and my God.



και απεκριθη ο θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου

وبالطبع سياق الكلام موجه للمسيح لان المسيح قال له

29 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لأَنَّكَ رَأَيْتَنِي يَا تُومَا آمَنْتَ! طُوبَى لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَرَوْا».



سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 28

اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ.



دم المسيح ( الله اقتني بدمه ) ويلقبه بالله

Therefore take heed to yourselves and to all the flock, in which the Holy Spirit placed you overseers, to shepherd the church of God, which He purchased with His own blood.



προσεχετε ουν εαυτοις και παντι τω ποιμνιω εν ω υμας το πνευμα το αγιον εθετο επισκοπους ποιμαινειν την εκκλησιαν του θεου ην περιεποιησατο δια του ιδιου αιματος



( واتي لقب ثيؤن معرف باداة التعريف تون لكي يقطع الطريق علي كل من يريد ان يتلاعب ويقول غير معرفة )



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 3: 16

وَبِالإِجْمَاعِ عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، تَبَرَّرَ فِي الرُّوحِ، تَرَاءَى لِمَلاَئِكَةٍ، كُرِزَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، أُومِنَ بِهِ فِي الْعَالَمِ، رُفِعَ فِي الْمَجْدِ.



And without controversy great is the mystery of godliness: God was manifest in the flesh, justified in the Spirit, seen of angels, preached unto the Gentiles, believed on in the world, received up into glory.



και ομολογουμενως μεγα εστιν το της ευσεβειας μυστηριον θεος εφανερωθη εν σαρκι εδικαιωθη εν πνευματι ωφθη αγγελοις εκηρυχθη εν εθνεσιν επιστευθη εν κοσμω ανεληφθη εν δοξη

وبالطبع هذا العدد افردت له ملف كامل لتاكيده من المخطوطات لان من قوة هذا العدد اتعب الكثير من المشككين

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10025



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية 9: 5

وَمِنْهُمُ الْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلَهاً مُبَارَكاً إِلَى الأَبَدِ "


Whose are the fathers, and of whom as concerning the flesh Christ came, who is over all, God blessed for ever. Amen.


5 ὧν οἱ πατέρες, καὶ ἐξ ὧν ὁ χριστὸς τὸ κατὰ σάρκα· ὁ ὢν ἐπὶ πάντων θεὸς εὐλογητὸς εἰς τοὺς αἰῶνας, ἀμήν.

ולהם האבות ומהם יצא המשיח לפי בשרו אשר־הוא אלהים על־הכל מברך לעולמים אמן׃


رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 20

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.


And we know that the Son of God is come, and hath given us an understanding, that we may know him that is true, and we are in him that is true, even in his Son Jesus Christ. This is the true God, and eternal life.


20 οἴδαμεν δὲ ὅτι ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ θεοῦ ἥκει, καὶ δέδωκεν ἡμῖν διάνοιαν ἵνα γινώσκωμεν τὸν ἀληθινόν· καὶ ἐσμὲν ἐν τῶ ἀληθινῶ, ἐν τῶ υἱῶ αὐτοῦ ἰησοῦ χριστῶ. οὖτός ἐστιν ὁ ἀληθινὸς θεὸς καὶ ζωὴ αἰώνιος


וידענו כי בא בן־אלהים ויתן־לנו בינה לדעת את־האמתי ובאמתי אנחנו בבנו ישוע המשיח זה הוא האל האמתי וחיי העולמים׃


رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 1: 1

بُولُسُ، رَسُولُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، بِحَسَبِ أَمْرِ اللهِ مُخَلِّصِنَا، وَرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، رَجَائِنَا.


Paul, an apostle of Jesus Christ by the commandment of God our Saviour, and Lord Jesus Christ, which is our hope;


παυλος αποστολος ιησου χριστου κατ επιταγην θεου σωτηρος ημων και κυριου ιησου χριστου της ελπιδος ημων


פולוס שליח ישוע המשיח על־פי מצות האלהים מושיענו והאדון ישוע המשיח תקותנו׃

وقد يتحجج البعض بحرف و الذي للعطف ولكن هو في اليوناني كاي

وكلمة كاي اليوناني لها عدة معاني واستخدامات

قاموس سترونج

G2532

καί
kai
kahee
Apparently a primary particle, having a copulative and sometimes also a cumulative force; and, also, even, so, then, too, etc.; often used in connection (or composition) with other particles or small words: - and, also, both, but, even, for, if, indeed, likewise, moreover, or, so, that, then, therefore, when, yea, yet.

يظهر ان استخدام الاولي هو رابط واحيانا بمعني تراكمي , ايضا, وايضا, حتي, لذلك , ثم, ايضا, غالبا ما تستخدم بمعني الاتصال او التركيب من جزئيات صغيره, وايضا عباره صغيره , وايضا, ولكن, حتي, في الواقع, وبالمثال, علاوه علي ذلك, حتي, ان , اذن, لذلك, عندما, حتي الان,


فهي كلمه لا تفيد الانفصال بل بالعكس تفيد الاتصال والتراكم و بمعني تراكمي وتركيب او خصائص او صفات الشيئ الواحد

فتعبير الله القوي والقدير لاتفيد اننا نتكلم عن شخصين

وتعبير الله مخلصنا وربنا يسوع المسيح لاتفيد الانفصال ولكن صفات للذات الواحد اي ان يسوع المسيح هو الله وهو مخلصنا وهو ربنا

هذا بالاضافه الي ان لقب المخلص كما هو واضح من الكتاب المقدس هو لقب الله في العهد القديم والجديد وهو لقب يسوع المسيح لانه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد


وبنفس المقياس

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى تيطس 2: 13

مُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّجَاءَ الْمُبَارَكَ وَظُهُورَ مَجْدِ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،


Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ;


προσδεχομενοι την μακαριαν ελπιδα και επιφανειαν της δοξης του μεγαλου θεου και σωτηρος ημων ιησου χριστου


ונחכה לתקוה המאשרת ולהופעת כבוד אלהינו הגדול ומושיענו ישוע המשיח׃


رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 5

لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ،


For there is one God, and one mediator between God and men, the man Christ Jesus


5 εἷς γὰρ θεός, εἷς καὶ μεσίτης θεοῦ καὶ ἀνθρώπων, ἄνθρωπος χριστὸς ἰησοῦς,


כי אחד האלהים ואחד הסרסור בין אלהים ובין בני אדם הוא בן־אדם המשיח ישוע׃



رسالة يهوذا 1

1: 21 و احفظوا انفسكم في محبة الله منتظرين رحمة ربنا يسوع المسيح للحياة الابدية
1: 22 و ارحموا البعض مميزين
1: 23 و خلصوا البعض بالخوف مختطفين من النار مبغضين حتى الثوب المدنس من الجسد
1: 24 و القادر ان يحفظكم غير عاثرين و يوقفكم امام مجده بلا عيب في الابتهاج
1: 25 الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد و العظمة و القدرة و السلطان الان و الى كل الدهور امين


To the only wise God our Saviour, be glory and majesty, dominion and power, both now and ever. Amen.

μονω σοφω θεω σωτηρι ημων δοξα και μεγαλωσυνη κρατος και εξουσια και νυν και εις παντας τους αιωνας αμην

האלהים (החכם) היחיד המושיע אתנו בישוע המשיח אדנינו לו הכבוד והגדלה והעז והממשלה לפני כל־עולם גם עתה גם לעולמי עד אמן׃



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1: 8

وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.



وهذا طبعا تاكيد ان الابن يسوع المسيح هو الله والالعرش والملك والملكوت له كما اكد

سفر المزامير 45: 6

كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.



وطبعا تعبير الله هو ثيؤس

But unto the Son he saith, Thy throne, O God, is for ever and ever: a sceptre of righteousness is the sceptre of thy kingdom.

προς δε τον υιον ο θρονος σου ο θεος εις τον αιωνα του αιωνος ραβδος ευθυτητος η ραβδος της βασιλειας σου

ולבן אמר כסאך אלהים עולם ועד שבט מישר שבט מלכותך׃

وهذا افردت له ملف مستقل لشرحه تفصيلا

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10242





رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 19


أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعًا فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ.

الله في المسيح

To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.

ως οτι θεος ην εν χριστω κοσμον καταλλασσων εαυτω μη λογιζομενος αυτοις τα παραπτωματα αυτων και θεμενος εν ημιν τον λογον της καταλλαγης

יען אשר אלהים היה במשיח מרצה את־העולם לעצמו ולא־חשב להם את־פשעיהם וישם בנו את־דבר הרצוי׃



وهذا بالطبع شرحه معلمنا بولس تفصيلا

رسالة بولس الرسول الي العبرانيين 1

1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَبِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ،
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،

فيسوع مسيح هو بهاء المجد ورسم الجوهر وهو خالق العالم بما فيه بكلمت قدرته

وايضا شرحت في

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 6

الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ



وهذا شرحته ايضا تفصيلا في

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10022



سفر أعمال الرسل 11: 17

فَإِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْمَوْهِبَةَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضًا بِالسَّوِيَّةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، فَمَنْ أَنَا؟ أَقَادِرٌ أَنْ أَمْنَعَ اللهَ؟».



فالمسيح هو الله الذي يعطي المواهب بالايمان به

Forasmuch then as God gave them the like gift as he did unto us, who believed on the Lord Jesus Christ; what was I, that I could withstand God?

ει ουν την ισην δωρεαν εδωκεν αυτοις ο θεος ως και ημιν πιστευσασιν επι τον κυριον ιησουν χριστον εγω δε τις ημην δυνατος κωλυσαι τον θεον



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 5: 11

وَلَيْسَ ذلِكَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا بِاللهِ، بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي نِلْنَا بِهِ الآنَ الْمُصَالَحَةَ.



نفتخر بالله ربنا يسوع المسيح

And not only so, but we also joy in God through our Lord Jesus Christ, by whom we have now received the atonement.

ου μονον δε αλλα και καυχωμενοι εν τω θεω δια του κυριου ημων ιησου χριστου δι ου νυν την καταλλαγην ελαβομεν

وقد يقول البعض ان بربنا ليس هو الله فاضع عدد اخر يستخدم نفس التعبير بطريقه واضحه

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 7: 25

أَشْكُرُ اللهَ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا! إِذًا أَنَا نَفْسِي بِذِهْنِي أَخْدِمُ نَامُوسَ اللهِ، وَلكِنْ بِالْجَسَدِ نَامُوسَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.



I thank God through Jesus Christ our Lord. So then with the mind I myself serve the law of God; but with the flesh the law of sin.

ευχαριστω τω θεω δια ιησου χριστου του κυριου ημων αρα ουν αυτος εγω τω μεν νοι δουλευω νομω θεου τη δε σαρκι νομω αμαρτιας



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 39

وَلاَ عُلْوَ وَلاَ عُمْقَ، وَلاَ خَلِيقَةَ أُخْرَى، تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَفْصِلَنَا عَنْ مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ الَّذي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.



محبة الله الكائن في المسيح يسوع اي الله هو في المسيح

nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature will be able to separate us from the love of God in Christ Jesus, our Lord.

ουτε υψωμα ουτε βαθος ουτε τις κτισις ετερα δυνησεται ημας χωρισαι απο της αγαπης του θεου της εν χριστω ιησου τω κυριω ημων

ثيؤس ( الله ) تيس ( تعريف ) ان ( في ) اخريستو ( المسيح )



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 8: 9

وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَسْتُمْ فِي الْجَسَدِ بَلْ فِي الرُّوحِ، إِنْ كَانَ رُوحُ اللهِ سَاكِنًا فِيكُمْ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لَيْسَ لَهُ رُوحُ الْمَسِيحِ، فَذلِكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ.



فروح الله هو روح المسيح فلقب المسيح هو الله

But ye are not in the flesh, but in the Spirit, if so be that the Spirit of God dwell in you. Now if any man have not the Spirit of Christ, he is none of his.

υμεις δε ουκ εστε εν σαρκι αλλ εν πνευματι ειπερ πνευμα θεου οικει εν υμιν ει δε τις πνευμα χριστου ουκ εχει ουτος ουκ εστιν αυτου



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 1: 24

وَأَمَّا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: يَهُودًا وَيُونَانِيِّينَ، فَبِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ



المسيح هو قوة الله وحكمة الله, والحقيقه العدد لا يوجد فيه فب

But unto them which are called, both Jews and Greeks, Christ the power of God, and the wisdom of God.

αυτοις δε τοις κλητοις ιουδαιοις τε και ελλησιν χριστον θεου δυναμιν και θεου σοφιαν

اخريستون ( المسيح ) ثيؤ ( الله ) دينامين ( قوة ) كاي ( و ) ثيؤ ( الله ) سوفيان ( حكمة )

المسيح ( قوة الله ) الله قوة و( حكمة الله ) الله حكمة



رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 17

لأَنَّنَا لَسْنَا كَالْكَثِيرِينَ غَاشِّينَ كَلِمَةَ اللهِ، لكِنْ كَمَا مِنْ إِخْلاَصٍ، بَلْ كَمَا مِنَ اللهِ نَتَكَلَّمُ أَمَامَ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ.



نتكلم امام الله في المسيح لان الله في داخل المسيح لان المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

For we are not like the great number who make use of the word of God for profit: but our words are true, as from God, being said as before God in Christ.

ου γαρ εσμεν ως οι πολλοι καπηλευοντες τον λογον του θεου αλλ ως εξ ειλικρινειας αλλ ως εκ θεου κατενωπιον του θεου εν χριστω λαλουμεν

الله في المسيح



رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 19

أَيْ إِنَّ اللهَ كَانَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ مُصَالِحًا الْعَالَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ، غَيْرَ حَاسِبٍ لَهُمْ خَطَايَاهُمْ، وَوَاضِعًا فِينَا كَلِمَةَ الْمُصَالَحَةِ.



To wit, that God was in Christ, reconciling the world unto himself, not imputing their trespasses unto them; and hath committed unto us the word of reconciliation.

ως οτι θεος ην εν χριστω κοσμον καταλλασσων εαυτω μη λογιζομενος αυτοις τα παραπτωματα αυτων και θεμενος εν ημιν τον λογον της καταλλαγης

ثيؤس ( الله ) ايين ( كائن ) ان ( في ) خريستو ( المسيح )



رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 12: 19

أَتَظُنُّونَ أَيْضًا أَنَّنَا نَحْتَجُّ لَكُمْ؟ أَمَامَ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ نَتَكَلَّمُ. وَلكِنَّ الْكُلَّ أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ لأَجْلِ بُنْيَانِكُمْ.



الله في المسيح

Again, think ye that we excuse ourselves unto you? we speak before God in Christ: but we do all things, dearly beloved, for your edifying.

παλιν δοκειτε οτι υμιν απολογουμεθα κατενωπιον του θεου εν χριστω λαλουμεν τα δε παντα αγαπητοι υπερ της υμων οικοδομης



ومع ملاحظة ان المسيح في الله

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 3: 3

لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ مُتُّمْ وَحَيَاتُكُمْ مُسْتَتِرَةٌ مَعَ الْمَسِيحِ فِي اللهِ.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 2: 10

لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا.



المسيح هو الخالق والله هو الذي خلق لان المسيح هو الله

For we are his workmanship, created in Christ Jesus unto good works, which God hath before ordained that we should walk in them.

αυτου γαρ εσμεν ποιημα κτισθεντες εν χριστω ιησου επι εργοις αγαθοις οις προητοιμασεν ο θεος ινα εν αυτοις περιπατησωμεν



وتوضيح ذلك

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 3: 9

وَأُنِيرَ الْجَمِيعَ فِي مَا هُوَ شَرِكَةُ السِّرِّ الْمَكْتُومِ مُنْذُ الدُّهُورِ فِي اللهِ خَالِقِ الْجَمِيعِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.



الله الخلق بيسوع المسيح

And to make all men see what is the fellowship of the mystery, which from the beginning of the world hath been hid in God, who created all things by Jesus Christ:

και φωτισαι παντας τις η κοινωνια του μυστηριου του αποκεκρυμμενου απο των αιωνων εν τω θεω τω τα παντα κτισαντι δια ιησου χριστου



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 3: 19

وَتَعْرِفُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ الْفَائِقَةَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لِكَيْ تَمْتَلِئُوا إِلَى كُلِّ مِلْءِ اللهِ.



الملئ من الله

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 13

إِلَى أَنْ نَنْتَهِيَ جَمِيعُنَا إِلَى وَحْدَانِيَّةِ الإِيمَانِ وَمَعْرِفَةِ ابْنِ اللهِ. إِلَى إِنْسَانٍ كَامِل. إِلَى قِيَاسِ قَامَةِ مِلْءِ الْمَسِيحِ.



الملئ من المسيح لان المسيح هو الله



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 5: 5

فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ هذَا أَنَّ كُلَّ زَانٍ أَوْ نَجِسٍ أَوْ طَمَّاعٍ الَّذِي هُوَ عَابِدٌ لِلأَوْثَانِ لَيْسَ لَهُ مِيرَاثٌ فِي مَلَكُوتِ الْمَسِيحِ وَاللهِ.



ملكوت المسيح وهو الله

For be knowing this, that every fornicator, or unclean one, or covetous one, who is an idolater, has no inheritance in the kingdom of Christ and of God.

τουτο γαρ εστε γινωσκοντες οτι πας πορνος η ακαθαρτος η πλεονεκτης ος εστιν ειδωλολατρης ουκ εχει κληρονομιαν εν τη βασιλεια του χριστου και θεου



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 6: 6

لاَ بِخِدْمَةِ الْعَيْنِ كَمَنْ يُرْضِي النَّاسَ، بَلْ كَعَبِيدِ الْمَسِيحِ، عَامِلِينَ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ،



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل تسالونيكي 3: 11

وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ أَبُونَا وَرَبُّنَا يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ يَهْدِي طَرِيقَنَا إِلَيْكُمْ.



الله وابونا وربنا يسوع المسيح ياخذ تصريف مفرد يهدي

Now God himself and our Father and our Lord Jesus Christ, direct our way unto you.

αυτος δε ο θεος και πατηρ ημων και ο κυριος ημων ιησους χριστος κατευθυναι την οδον ημων προς υμας

وياتي التصريف بالمفرد



هذه فقط اعداد قليله من الكثير الذي اتي في الكتاب المقدس وهو تؤكد ان المسيح ايضا له لقب شيؤس وهو الله وهو ايلوهيم وهذا لان ايلوهيم حال فيه في داخله لانه صورة وطبيعة ايلوهيم وهو صاحب لقب ايلوهيم

وسافرد ملف اخر لشرح لماذا اخذ المسيح لقب يهوه اكثر بكثير من لقب ايلوهيم*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*لماذا الرب يسوع المسيح اخذ لقب الرب اكثر من الله اي لماذا يهوه وليس ايلوهيم​

شرحت سابقا في ملف هل قال المسيح انا هو الله لفظيا وشرحت واكدت ان لقب الله هو لقب ايلوهيم ولقب الرب هو يهوه

الملاحظ ان الرب يسوع المسيح اطلق عليه لقب الرب ( يهوه ) وايضا لقب الله ولكن يلاحظ ان اطلق عليه لقب الرب اكثر بكثير جدا من لقب الله

واكدت ان المسيح اخذ لقب يهوه وبوضوح وبطريقه مباشره بل هو نفسه اطلق علي نفسه الرب كثيرا جدا وهذه شرحتها في ملف اثبات ان المسيح قال لفظيا انا هو الله

ولكن السؤال لماذا لم يستخدم المسيح لقب ايلوهيم مثلما استخدم لقب يهوه ولماذا لم يطلقوا عليه لقب ايلوهيم بكثره كما اطلقوا عليه لقب يهوه ؟

ورغم اني شرحت هذا الجزء سابقا ولكن في عجاله

ايلوهيم

من قاموس سترونج



H430
אלהים 
אֱלוֹהִים ‎ ‘ĕlôhı̂ym 
el-o-heem‘ 
Plural of 433 gods in the ordinary sense; but specifically used (in the plural thus, especially with the article) of the supreme God; occasionally applied by way of deference to magistrates; and sometimes as a superlative: - angels, X exceeding, God (gods) (-dess, -ly), X (very) great, judges, X mighty.
الالهة ولكن استخدام مميز فهو اسم جمع ويستخدم بمعني لله العلي العظيم الذي اعلي من الملائكة الله القاضي الاعظم القدير. في مناسبات طبق علي سمو وبعض الاحيان مراتب مثل ملائكة الهة, عظماء , قضاه, رفيعة
فهو يستخدم لله الجامع وللالهة الوثنية وايضا رتب بشريه وملائكية
قاموس برون العبري


H430

אלהים
‘ĕlôhı̂ym
BDB Definition:
(plural)
1a) rulers, judges
1b) divine ones
1c) angels
1d) gods
2) (plural intensive – singular meaning)
2a) god, goddess
2b) godlike one
2c) works or special possessions of God
2d) the (true) God
2e) God
قضاه وقاده وهو الالهي واحيانا يطلق علي الملائكه والالهة واشباه الالهة وهو ايضا اسم لله الحقيقي الله
اسم جمع


من الموسوعه اليهودية
—Biblical Data:
"God" is the rendering in the English versions of the Hebrew "El," "Eloah," and "Elohim." The existence of God is presupposed throughout the Bible, no attempt being anywhere made to demonstrate His reality.


The most common of the originally appellative names of God is Elohim (), plural in form though commonly construed with a singular verb or adjective. This is, most probably, to be explained as the plural of majesty or excellence, expressing high dignity or greatness: comp.
وهو اسم جمع ياخذ تصريف مفرد كفعل او صفة وهو حاله خاصه لتعبر عن جمع عظمته وبهاؤه وتعبير عن ارتفاعه وتكوينه مركب ( الثالوث )

Elohim (אֱלוֹהִים , אלהים ) is a Hebrew word which expresses concepts of divinity. It is apparently related to the Hebrew word ēl, though morphologically it consists of the Hebrew word Eloah (אלוה) with a plural suffix. Elohim is the third word in the Hebrew text of Genesis and occurs frequently throughout the Hebrew Bible. Its exact significance is often disputed. In some cases (e.g. Exodus 3:4, "... Elohim called unto him out of the midst of the bush ..."), it acts as a singular noun in Hebrew grammar (see next section), and is then generally understood to denote the single God of Israel. In other cases, Elohim acts as an ordinary plural of the word Eloah (אלוה), and refers to the polytheistic notion of multiple gods (for example, Exodus 20:3, "Thou shalt have no other gods before me."). This may reflect the use of the word "Elohim" found in the late Bronze Age texts of Canaanite Ugarit, where Elohim ('lhm) was found to be a word denoting the entire Canaanite pantheon (the family of El אל, the patriarchal creator god).



ايلوهيم كلمه تعبر عن معني الهي وهي تنتمي للكلمة العبرية ايل وهي في الظاهر مكونه من الكلمه العبري ايلوه بنهاية جمع . ايلوهيم هو ثالث كلمه في النص العبري في سفر التكوين وتاتي تكرارا في الانجيل العبري . احيانا يحدث حولها خلاف في بعض الحلات مثل خروج 3: 4 ايلوهيم يدعي للذي يخرج من وسط الاشجار ورغم انه اسم جمع ولكنه ياخذ تصريف مفرد في النحو العبري ومعني عام مفهوم هو اسم اله اسرائل الواحيد . في احوال اخري ايلوهيم يتصرف تصريف طبيعي كاسم جمع لكلمة ايلوه بالاشاره الي الامم التي تؤمن بتعدد الالهة مثل خروج 20: 3 . وهذا يعكس استخدام كلمة ايلوهيم الذي وجد في عصر الكتابه البرنزي لراس شمرة الكنعانيين حيث وجد الهم كلمه وجدت تعطي معني جمع لكل الهة معابد الكنعانيين



فهو اسم مهم ويعبر عن الاقانيم او الله الجامع
ولكن اطلق علي الهة اخري وعلي ملائكة وعلي بشر ايضا مثل القادة والقضاه
يهوه


من قاموس سترونج العبري

יהוה 
יְהוֹוָה ‎ yehôvâh 
yeh-ho-vaw

self Existent or eternal; Jehovah, Jewish national name of God: - Jehovah, the Lord which equal to היה

הָיָה ‎ hâyâh 
haw-yaw‘ 
A primitive root

يهوه

الكائن بذاته الابدي جهوفا اي يهوه وهو الاسم القومي لله عند اليهود : جهوفا الذي يترجم انجليزي لورد بحرف الال كابيتال ويساوي اهيه اي اكون وهو جذر الكلمه



فهو اسم لم يطلق علي غير الله الكائن قبل الوجود الخالق الوجود 


قاموس برون

H3068

יהוה
yehôvâh
BDB Definition:
Jehovah = “the existing One”
1) the proper name of the one true God
1a) unpronounced except with the vowel pointings of H136


يهوه الكائن بذاته وهو اسم الله الحقيقي المعروف لليهود وهو بمعني لورد (الرب )

وهو لا ينطق الا بالاشاره ( وهذا من عظمته واجلاله وخشيته فاليهود لا ينطقون اسم يهوه علي لسانهم )



تعريفه من الموسوعه اليهودية



Like other Hebrew proper names, the name of God is more than a mere distinguishing title. It represents the Hebrew conception of the divine nature or character and of the relation of God to His people. It represents the Deity as He is known to His worshipers, and stands for all those attributes which He bears in relation to them and which are revealed to them through His activity on their behalf. A new manifestation of His interest or care may give rise to a new name. So, also, an old name may acquire new content and significance through new and varied experience of these sacred relations.

مثل اسماء الله الاخري ولكنه يعبر عن لقب وجودي وفي المفهوم اليهودي هو الطبيعه الالهية والخاصيه الالهية وتمثل علاقة وصله الله بشعبه . يعبر عن وظيفته ومعرفة عباده له وتظهر وتبرز علاقته بهم وانشطته لاجلهم ( ممثل لهم )

تعبيرا عن ظهوه واهتمامه ورعايته

Of the names of God in the Old Testament, that which occurs most frequently (6,823 times) is the so-called Tetragrammaton, Yhwh (), the distinctive personal name of the God of Israel. This name is commonly represented in modern translations by the form "Jehovah," which, however, is a philological impossibility (see Jehovah). This form has arisen through attempting to pronounce the consonants of the name with the vowels of Adonai ( = "Lord"), which the Masorites have inserted in the text, indicating thereby that Adonai was to be read (as a "ḳeri perpetuum") instead of Yhwh. When the name Adonai itself precedes, to avoid repetition of this name, Yhwh is written by the Masorites with the vowels of Elohim, in which case Elohim is read instead of Yhwh. In consequence of this Masoretic reading the authorized and revised English versions (though not the American edition of the revised version) render Yhwh by the word "Lord" in the great majority of cases.

هو الاسم القديم واكثر اسم تكرر ( 6823 مره ) ويطلق عليه الاسم رباعي الاحرف ويعبر عن اسمه الشخصي لاله اسرائيل ويترجم ( الرب ) يعبر عنه في التراجم الحديثه يهوه وينطق ادوناي ( السيد ) وادخلها الماسوريتس في نصوصهم لتقراء ادوناي بدلا من يهوه او كتب ايلوهيم ليقراء ايلوهيم مكان يهوه ..... الترجمات ... يهوه هو (الرب) في الغالبيه العظمي



فهو اسم مفرد لطبيعة الله وعلاقته بالبشر اي الاقنوم الذي يتعامل مع البشر

وهو لم يطلق علي البشر ولا الهة اخري ولا ملائكة ولا مره واحده في العهد القديم


وبهذا اعتقد ان الصوره بدات توضح اكثر لان ايلوهيم استخدم عن بعض البشر مثل

موسي

سفر الخروج 4: 16

وَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ الشَّعْبَ عَنْكَ. وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لَكَ فَما وَانْتَ تَكُونُ لَهُ الَها.

And he shall be thy spokesman unto the people: and he shall be, even he shall be to thee instead of a mouth, and thou shalt be to him instead of God

ודבר־הוא לך אל־העם והיה הוא יהיה־לך לפה ואתה תהיה־לו לאלהים

καὶ αὐτός σοι προσλαλήσει πρὸς τὸν λαόν, καὶ αὐτὸς ἔσται σου στόμα, σὺ δὲ αὐτῷ ἔσῃ τὰ πρὸς τὸν θεόν.



سفر الخروج 7: 1

فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى: «انْظُرْ! انَا جَعَلْتُكَ الَها لِفِرْعَوْنَ. وَهَارُونُ اخُوكَ يَكُونُ نَبِيَّكَ.

And the LORD said unto Moses, See, I have made thee a god to Pharaoh: and Aaron thy brother shall be thy prophet.

ויאמר יהוה אל־משׁה ראה נתתיך אלהים לפרעה ואהרן אחיך יהיה נביאך

καὶ εἶπεν κύριος πρὸς Μωυσῆν λέγων Ἰδοὺ δέδωκά σε θεὸν Φαραω, καὶ Ααρων ὁ ἀδελφός σου ἔσται σου προφήτης·



للقضاة

سفر المزامير 82: 1

مَزْمُورٌ لآسَافَ اَللهُ قَائِمٌ فِي مَجْمَعِ اللهِ. فِي وَسَطِ الآلِهَةِ يَقْضِي.

A Psalm of Asaph. God standeth in the congregation of the mighty; he judgeth among the gods.

מזמור לאסף אלהים נצב בעדת־אל בקרב אלהים ישׁפט׃

Ψαλμὸς τῷ Ασαφ. Ὁ θεὸς ἔστη ἐν συναγωγῇ θεῶν, ἐν μέσῳ δὲ θεοὺς διακρίνει



سفر المزامير 82: 6

أَنَا قُلْتُ إِنَّكُمْ آلِهَةٌ وَبَنُو الْعَلِيِّ كُلُّكُمْ.

I have said, Ye are gods; and all of you are children of the most High.

אני־אמרתי אלהים אתם ובני עליון כלכם׃

ἐγὼ εἶπα Θεοί ἐστε καὶ υἱοὶ ὑψίστου πάντες·



سفر الخروج 21: 6

يُقَدِّمُهُ سَيِّدُهُ الَى اللهِ وَيُقَرِّبُهُ الَى الْبَابِ اوْ الَى الْقَائِمَةِ وَيَثْقُبُ سَيِّدُهُ اذْنَهُ بِالْمِثْقَبِ فَيَخْدِمُهُ الَى الابَدِ.

Then his master shall bring him unto the judges; he shall also bring him to the door, or unto the door post; and his master shall bore his ear through with an aul; and he shall serve him for ever.

והגישׁו אדניו אל־האלהים והגישׁו אל־הדלת או אל־המזוזה ורצע אדניו את־אזנו במרצע ועבדו לעלם

προσάξει αὐτὸν ὁ κύριος αὐτοῦ πρὸς τὸ κριτήριον τοῦ θεοῦ καὶ τότε προσάξει αὐτὸν ἐπὶ τὴν θύραν ἐπὶ τὸν σταθμόν, καὶ τρυπήσει αὐτοῦ ὁ κύριος τὸ οὖς τῷ ὀπητίῳ, καὶ δουλεύσει αὐτῷ εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα.



سفر الخروج 22: 8-9

وَانْ لَمْ يُوجَدِ السَّارِقُ يُقَدَّمُ صَاحِبُ الْبَيْتِ الَى اللهِ لِيَحْكُمَ هَلْ لَمْ يَمُدَّ يَدَهُ الَى مُلْكِ صَاحِبِهِ.

فِي كُلِّ دَعْوَى جِنَايَةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ ثَوْرٍ اوْ حِمَارٍ اوْ شَاةٍ اوْ ثَوْبٍ اوْ مَفْقُودٍ مَا يُقَالُ: «انَّ هَذَا هُوَ» تُقَدَّمُ الَى اللهِ دَعْوَاهُمَا. فَالَّذِي يَحْكُمُ اللهُ بِذَنْبِهِ يُعَوِّضُ صَاحِبَهُ بِاثْنَيْنِ.

If the thief be not found, then the master of the house shall be brought unto the judges, to see whether he have put his hand unto his neighbour's goods.

For all manner of trespass, whether it be for ox, for ass, for sheep, for raiment, or for any manner of lost thing, which another challengeth to be his, the cause of both parties shall come before the judges; and whom the judges shall condemn, he shall pay double unto his neighbour

אם־לא ימצא הגנב ונקרב בעל־הבית אל־האלהים אם־לא שׁלח ידו במלאכת רעהו׃

על־כל־דבר־פשׁע על־שׁור על־חמור על־שׂה על־שׂלמה על־כל־אבדה אשׁר יאמר כי־הוא זה עד האלהים יבא דבר־שׁניהם אשׁר ירשׁיען אלהים ישׁלם שׁנים לרעהו׃

(22:7) ἐὰν δὲ μὴ εὑρεθῇ ὁ κλέψας, προσελεύσεται ὁ κύριος τῆς οἰκίας ἐνώπιον τοῦ θεοῦ καὶ ὀμεῖται ἦ μὴν μὴ αὐτὸς πεπονηρεῦσθαι ἐφ᾿ ὅλης τῆς παρακαταθήκης τοῦ πλησίον.

(22:8) κατὰ πᾶν ῥητὸν ἀδίκημα περί τε μόσχου καὶ ὑποζυγίου καὶ προβάτου καὶ ἱματίου καὶ πάσης ἀπωλείας τῆς ἐγκαλουμένης, ὅ τι οὖν ἂν ᾖ, ἐνώπιον τοῦ θεοῦ ἐλεύσεται ἡ κρίσις ἀμφοτέρων, καὶ ὁ ἁλοὺς διὰ τοῦ θεοῦ ἀποτείσει διπλοῦν τῷ πλησίον.



سفر صموئيل الاول 2: 25



واطلقت علي الملائكة

سفر المزامير 8: 5

وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ وَبِمَجْدٍ وَبَهَاءٍ تُكَلِّلُهُ.

For thou hast made him a little lower than the angels, and hast crowned him with glory and honour.

ותחסרהו מעט מאלהים וכבוד והדר תעטרהו׃



وعن الاصنام والالهة الغريبة

ذهب لابان

سفر التكوين 31: 30

وَالْانَ انْتَ ذَهَبْتَ لانَّكَ قَدِ اشْتَقْتَ الَى بَيْتِ ابِيكَ وَلَكِنْ لِمَاذَا سَرِقْتَ الِهَتِي؟»

And now, though thou wouldest needs be gone, because thou sore longedst after thy father's house, yet wherefore hast thou stolen my gods?

ועתה הלך הלכת כי־נכסף נכספתה לבית אביך למה גנבת את־אלהי׃

νῦν οὖν πεπόρευσαι· ἐπιθυμίᾳ γὰρ ἐπεθύμησας ἀπελθεῖν εἰς τὸν οἶκον τοῦ πατρός σου· ἵνα τί ἔκλεψας τοὺς θεούς μου;

وتكررت في تكوين 31: 32 و تكوين 35: 2 و تكوين 35: 4



الهة المصريين

سفر الخروج 12: 12

فَانِّي اجْتَازُ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ وَاضْرِبُ كُلَّ بِكْرٍ فِي ارْضِ مِصْرَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ. وَاصْنَعُ احْكَاما بِكُلِّ الِهَةِ الْمِصْرِيِّينَ. انَا الرَّبُّ.

For I will pass through the land of Egypt this night, and will smite all the firstborn in the land of Egypt, both man and beast; and against all the gods of Egypt I will execute judgment: I am the LORD.

ועברתי בארץ־מצרים בלילה הזה והכיתי כל־בכור בארץ מצרים מאדם ועד־בהמה ובכל־אלהי מצרים אעשׂה שׁפטים אני יהוה׃

وفي السبعينية ثيؤس

καὶ διελεύσομαι ἐν γῇ Αἰγύπτῳ ἐν τῇ νυκτὶ ταύτῃ καὶ πατάξω πᾶν πρωτότοκον ἐν γῇ Αἰγύπτῳ ἀπὸ ἀνθρώπου ἕως κτήνους καὶ ἐν πᾶσι τοῖς θεοῖς τῶν Αἰγυπτίων ποιήσω τὴν ἐκδίκησιν· ἐγὼ κύριος.



والعجل الذهبي

سفر الخروج 32: 4

فَاخَذَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ ايْدِيهِمْ وَصَوَّرَهُ بِالْازْمِيلِ وَصَنَعَهُ عِجْلا مَسْبُوكا. فَقَالُوا: «هَذِهِ الِهَتُكَ يَا اسْرَائِيلُ الَّتِي اصْعَدَتْكَ مِنْ ارْضِ مِصْرَ!»

And he received them at their hand, and fashioned it with a graving tool, after he had made it a molten calf: and they said, These be thy gods, O Israel, which brought thee up out of the land of Egypt.

ויקח מידם ויצר אתו בחרט ויעשׂהו עגל מסכה ויאמרו אלה אלהיך ישׂראל אשׁר העלוך מארץ מצרים׃

καὶ ἐδέξατο ἐκ τῶν χειρῶν αὐτῶν καὶ ἔπλασεν αὐτὰ ἐν τῇ γραφίδι καὶ ἐποίησεν αὐτὰ μόσχον χωνευτὸν καὶ εἶπεν Οὗτοι οἱ θεοί σου, Ισραηλ, οἵτινες ἀνεβίβασάν σε ἐκ γῆς Αἰγύπτου.

واطلق ايضا علي عشتاروث الهة الصيدونيين في ملوك الاول 11: 5 و ملوك الاول 11: 33

وغيره كثيرا



وايضا اتت مره بمعني عظيم

سفر صموئيل الاول 14: 15

وَكَانَ ارْتِعَادٌ فِي الْمَحَلَّةِ فِي الْحَقْلِ وَفِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ. الصَّفُّ وَالْمُخَرِّبُونَ ارْتَعَدُوا هُمْ أَيْضاً, وَرَجَفَتِ الأَرْضُ فَكَانَ ارْتِعَادٌ عَظِيمٌ.

And there was trembling in the host, in the field, and among all the people: the garrison, and the spoilers, they also trembled, and the earth quaked: so it was a very great trembling.

ותהי חרדה במחנה בשׂדה ובכל־העם המצב והמשׁחית חרדו גם־המה ותרגז הארץ ותהי לחרדת אלהים׃



فلو كان استخدم الرب اسم ايلوهيم والذي يترجم ارامي ايلوهو لكان اليهود اعترضوا عليه وادعوا انه يبشر بالهة اخري او اعترضوا علي تلقيبه بلقب قاضي

ولكان المشككين مثل المهرطقين سابقا ادعوا انه ملاك

او المشككين حاليا لوجدوا فرصه كبيره وتغنوا بها بان يدعوا ان يسوع مجرد قاضي



ولهذا استخدم المسيح لقب الرب الذي هو لورد في الانجليزي او كيريوس في اليوناني او دومنيوس في اللاتيني او موريو في الارامي وهو يهوه في العبري لانه لا ينطبق علي اي احد اخر سواه

لان اسم الرب الخاص المهيب الذي لم ياخذه غيره هو يهوه


سفر الخروج 6: 3

وَانَا ظَهَرْتُ لابْرَاهِيمَ وَاسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ بِانِّي الْالَهُ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. وَامَّا بِاسْمِي «يَهْوَهْ» فَلَمْ اعْرَفْ عِنْدَهُمْ.

And I appeared unto Abraham, unto Isaac, and unto Jacob, by the name of God Almighty, but by my name JEHOVAH was I not known to them.

וארא אל־אברהם אל־יצחק ואל־יעקב באל שׁדי ושׁמי יהוה לא נודעתי להם׃

καὶ ὤφθην πρὸς Αβρααμ καὶ Ισαακ καὶ Ιακωβ, θεὸς ὢν αὐτῶν, καὶ τὸ ὄνομά μου κύριος οὐκ ἐδήλωσα αὐτοῖς·



سفر المزامير 83: 18

وَيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّكَ اسْمُكَ يَهْوَهُ وَحْدَكَ الْعَلِيُّ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ.

That men may know that thou, whose name alone is JEHOVAH, art the most high over all the earth.

וידעו כי־אתה שׁמך יהוה לבדך עליון על־כל־הארץ

καὶ γνώτωσαν ὅτι ὄνομά σοι κύριος, σὺ μόνος ὕψιστος ἐπὶ πᾶσαν τὴν γῆν.



سفر أشعياء 12: 2

هُوَذَا اللَّهُ خَلاَصِي فَأَطْمَئِنُّ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبُ لأَنَّ يَاهَ يَهْوَهَ قُوَّتِي وَتَرْنِيمَتِي وَقَدْ صَارَ لِي خَلاَصاً»

Behold, God is my salvation; I will trust, and not be afraid: for the LORD JEHOVAH is my strength and my song; he also is become my salvation.

הנה אל ישׁועתי אבטח ולא אפחד כי־עזי וזמרת יה יהוה ויהי־לי לישׁועה׃

ἰδοὺ ὁ θεός μου σωτήρ μου κύριος, πεποιθὼς ἔσομαι ἐπ᾿ αὐτῷ καὶ σωθήσομαι ἐν αὐτῷ καὶ οὐ φοβηθήσομαι, διότι ἡ δόξα μου καὶ ἡ αἴνεσίς μου κύριος καὶ ἐγένετό μοι εἰς σωτηρίαν.



سفر اشعياء 26: 4

تَوَكَّلُوا عَلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ لأَنَّ فِي يَاهَ الرَّبِّ صَخْرَ الدُّهُورِ.

Trust ye in the LORD for ever: for in the LORD JEHOVAH is everlasting strength:

בטחו ביהוה עדי־עד כי ביה יהוה צור עולמים׃

ἤλπισαν, κύριε, ἕως τοῦ αἰῶνος, ὁ θεὸς ὁ μέγας ὁ αἰώνιος,



سفر أشعياء 42: 8

أَنَا الرَّبُّ هَذَا اسْمِي وَمَجْدِي لاَ أُعْطِيهِ لِآخَرَ وَلاَ تَسْبِيحِي لِلْمَنْحُوتَاتِ.

I am the LORD: that is my name: and my glory will I not give to another, neither my praise to graven images

אני יהוה הוא שׁמי וכבודי לאחר לא־אתן ותהלתי לפסילים׃

ἐγὼ κύριος ὁ θεός, τοῦτό μού ἐστιν τὸ ὄνομα· τὴν δόξαν μου ἑτέρῳ οὐ δώσω οὐδὲ τὰς ἀρετάς μου τοῖς γλυπτοῖς.



واعتقد الان الصوره اتضحت اكثر جدا لان اسم يهوه لا يتجرا البشر والشيطان ان يقترب اليه لانه اسم الرب وحده ولهذا المسيح استخدم هذا الاسم ولقب به نفسه وكان يستخدمه في الارامي وهو موريوا والتلاميذ كتبوه في اليوناني كيريوس وفي الانجليزي لورد وفي العربي الرب معرفا بالالف واللام تمييزا للفظ الجلاله

ولاحظت شيئ عجيب جدا وهو ان كاتب القران لم يتجرأ ويستخدم اسم الرب فهو ذكر الله كثيرا وذكر رب العالمين ولكنه لم يستخدم لقب الرب المعرف بالالف واللام ولا مره واحده في القران

ولا اعتقد ان هذه مصادفه ولكن كاتب القران لا يتجرا ويستخدم اسم يهوه ولا حتي مجرد تعريبه الي الرب



ولهذا من يكرر السؤال اين قال المسيح انا هو الله فهو لفظيا اخذ اكثر اسم مميز لله وهو يهوه الرب



ونقطه اخيره قبل ان اختم الملف اسم ايلوهيم هو تركيبه جمع وياخذ تصريف مفرد وكما اكدت المصادر اليهودية والمسيحيه ذلك فهو يعبر عن الثالوث الله بوجوده ( الاب ) وعقله ( الابن ) وروحه ( الروح القدس ) ولكن يهوه كما ايضا شرحت المصادر اليهوديه والمسيحيه فهو يعبر عن خاصية او صفة تعامل الله مع البشر فهو اسم مفرد ياخذ تصريف مفرد ولذلك يهوه يعبر عن اقنوم العقل او الخاصيه الذاتيه للعقل اي اقنوم الابن الخالق ونعرف جيدا من الكتاب ان الذي تجسد هو اقنوم الابن

إنجيل لوقا 1: 35

فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ وَقَالَ لَها: «اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ، وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ، فَلِذلِكَ أَيْضًا الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ.



لهذا يسوع المسيح وهو تجسد الابن القدوس يهوه هو اقنوم واحد بدون انفصال عن الذات الالهية

ولهذا كان اسم الرب ( يهوه ) هو افضل لقب يعبر عن لاهوته ويعبر عن اقنومه

فلهذا كان المسيح والكتاب غايه في الدقه في تلقيبه باسم الرب



مقال من الموسوعه اليهودية كامل عن اسم ايلوهيم

اسم ايلوهيم



אֱלֹהִים S430 TWOT93c GK4662570 n.m.pl. (f. 1 K 11:33; on number of occurrences of אֵל, אֱלוֹהַּ, אֱלֹהִים cf. also Nesl.c.) 1. pl. in number. †a. rulers, judges, either as divine representatives at sacred places or as reflecting divine majesty and power: האלהים Ex 21:6 (Onk S, but τὸ κριτήριον τοῦ Θεοῦ G) 22:7, 8; אלהים 22:8, 27 (T Ra AE Ew RVm; but gods, G Josephus Philo AV; God, Di RV; all Covt. code of E) cf. 1 S 2:25 v. Dr; Ju 5:8 (Ew, but gods G; God S BarHeb; יהוה B Be) ψ 82:1, 6 (De Ew Pe; but angels Bl Hup) 138:1 (S T Rab Ki De; but angels G Calv; God, Ew; gods, Hup Pe Che). †b. divine ones, superhuman beings including God and angels ψ 8:6 (De Che Br; but angels G S T Ew; God, RV and most moderns) Gn 1:27 (if with Philo T Jer De Che we interpret נעשה as God’s consultation with angels; cf. Jb 38:7). †c. angels ψ 97:7 (G S Calv; but gods, Hup De Pe Che); cf. בני (ה)אלהים = (the) sons of God, or sons of gods = angels Jb 1:6; 2:1; 38:7 Gn 6:2, 4 (J; so G Bks. of Enoch & Jubilees Philo Jude v 6; 2 Pet 2:4 JosAnt. i, 3, 1, most ancient fathers and modern critics; against usage are sons of princes, mighty men, Onk and Rab.; sons of God, the pious, Theod Chrys Jer Augustine Luther Calv Hengst; GL read οἱ υἱοὶ τοῦ Θεοῦ), cf. בני אלים. d. gods האלהים Ex 18:11; 22:19 (E) 1 S 4:8 2 Ch 2:4 ψ 86:8; אלהי האלהים the God of gods, supreme God Dt 10:17 ψ 136:2; אלהים Ex 32:1, 23 (JE) Ju 9:13; אלהים אחרים other gods Ex 20:3; 23:13 Jos 24:2, 16 (E) Dt 31:18, 20 (JE) 5:7 + (17 times in D, not P) Ju 2:12, 17, 19; 10:13 1 S 8:8; 26:19 1 K 9:6, 9 ( = 2 Ch 7:19, 22) 11:4, 10; 14:9 2 K 5:17; 17:35, 37, 38; 22:17 ( = 2 Ch 34:25) 2 Ch 28:25 Je 1:16 + (18 times Je) Ho 3:1; אלהי (ה)נכר foreign gods Gn 35:2, 4 Jos 24:20, 23 (E) Dt 31:16 (JE) Ju 10:16 1 S 7:3 2 Ch 33:15 Je 5:19; א׳ נחור (v. 4 b); א׳ מצרים Ex 12:12 (P) Je 43:12, 13; א׳ האמרי Jos 24:15 (E) Ju 6:10; א׳ ארם etc. Ju 10:6; אלהים מעשה ידי Dt 4:28; א׳ הגוים gods of the nations 2 K 18:33; 19:12 Dt 29:17 2 Ch 32:17, 19 Is 36:18; 37:12; א׳ העמים Dt 6:14; 13:8 Ju 2:12 ψ 96:5 1 Ch 5:25; 16:26 2 Ch 32:13, 14; א׳ כסף Ex 20:23 (E); א׳ זהב Ex 20:23 (E) 32:31 (JE); א׳ מַסֵּכָה Ex 34:17 (J) Lv 19:4 (H).

2. Pl. intensive. a. god or goddess, always with sf. 1 S 5:7 (Dagon), Ju 11:24 (Chemosh), 1 K 18:24 (Baal), Ju 9:27 Dn 1:2(×2); or cstr. לעשתרת א׳ צדנים לכמוש א׳ מואב to Ashtoreth goddess of the Zidonians, Chemosh god of Moab, etc. 1 K 11:33; א׳ הארץ god of the land 2 K 17:26(×2), 27, and so the Syrians suppose that Yahweh is a mountain-god and not a god of valleys 1 K 20:28. b. godlike one Ex 4:16 (J; Moses in relation to Aaron), Ex 7:1 (P; in relation to Pharaoh), 1 S 28:13 (the shade of Samuel), ψ 45:7 (the Messianic king, O God, G S Jer, most scholars ancient and modern, but thy throne is God’s = God’s throne AE Ki Thes Ew Hup, cf. 1 Ch 28:5). c. works of God, or things specially belonging to him (vid. אֵל 5) הר אלהים ψ 68:16; Ez 28:14, 16; אש אלהים Jb 1:16; גן (ה)אלהים Ez 28:13; 31:8, 9. d. God (vid. 3 & 4).

3. הָאֱלֹהִים the (true) God, י׳ הוא האלהים Yahweh is (the) God Dt 4:35, 39; 7:9 1 K 8:60; 18:39(×2) 2 Ch 33:13 הוא האלהים 1 K 18:24 Is 45:18; י׳ האלהים Jos 22:34 (P?) 1 K 18:21 2 Ch 32:16; אתה הואִ האלהים 2 S 7:28 1 K 18:37 2 K 19:15 1 Ch 17:26 Is 37:16 Ne 9:7; האלהים as subj. or obj. is used in E 33 times, Chr 38 times, Ec 31 times, Jon 5 times, elsewhere Gn 5:22, 24; 6:9, 11 (sources of P) 17:18 (P) Jos 22:34 (P?) Gn 44:16 (J) Dt 4:35, 39; 7:9 Ju 6:36, 39; 7:14; 10:14; 16:28; 21:2 1 S 10:3, 7; 14:36 2 S 2:27; 6:7; 7:28; 12:16 1 K 8:60; 18:21, 24(×2), 37, 39(×2) 2 K 19:15 (Ephr.) Jb 2:10 Je 11:12 Is 37:16; 45:18 ψ 108:14 Dn 1:9, 17; י׳ הא׳ הקדוש 1 S 6:20; י׳ הא׳ הגדול Ne 8:6; הא׳ אשר בירושלם Ezr 1:3; אדני האלהים Dn 9:3; in many phrases, as איש האלהים the man of God, acting under divine authority and influence: = (a) angel Ju 13:6, 8, (b) prophet (the term coming into use in the Northern kingdom in the age of Elijah 1 S 9:6–10, cf. אִישׁ הָרוּחַ Hos 9:7): of Moses Dt 33:1 Jos 14:6 (E) 1 Ch 23:14 2 Ch 30:16 Ezr 3:2 ψ 90:1; of Samuel 1 S 9:6–10; of David 2 Ch 8:14 Ne 12:24, 36; Shemaiah 1 K 12:22 ( = 2 Ch 11:2); Elijah, Elisha, and others of their time 1 K 13:1–31; 17:18–24; 20:28 2 K 1:9–13; 4:7–42; 5:8–20; 6:6–15; 7:2, 17; 8:2–11; 13:19; 23:16–17 (Ephr.) 2 Ch 25:7, 9; unnamed prophet 1 S 2:27; Hanan Je 35:4; a later title of prophet was עֶבֶד האלהים the servant of God, used of Moses 1 Ch 6:34 2 Ch 24:9 Ne 10:30 Dn 9:11. בית האלהים the house of God, Ju 18:31, especially late, Chr (52 times) Ec 4:17 Dn 1:2; בית י׳ הא׳ 1 Ch 22:1; האלהים (ברית) ארון the ark (of the covenant) of God Ju 20:27 1 S 4–5. 14, 2 S 6–7. 15 (23 times) 1 Ch 13. 15. 16, 2 Ch 1:4 (13 times); האלהים מטה the rod of God Ex 4:20; 17:9 (E); הר האלהים the mount of God (Horeb) Ex 3:1; 4:27; 18:5; 24:13 (E) 1 K 19:8 (Ephr.); מלאך האלהים the (theophanic) angel of God Gn 31:11 Ex 14:19 (E) Ju 6:20; 13:6, 9 2 S 14:17, 20; 19:28; in other combinations Ex 18:16 Nu 23:27 (E) Ju 20:2 1 S 4:8; 5:11; 10:5 2 S 16:23 1 K 12:22 1 Ch 21:7 + ψ 87:3 Ec 9:1.

4. אֱלֹהִים = God י׳ אֱלֹהִים אֱמֶת = Yahweh is God in truth Je 10:10. a. אלהים (as subj. obj. direct or indirect) is used by P (50 times in story of creation and deluge, elsewhere 28 times), by E (91 times), J chiefly in poetic sources Gn 3:1, 3, 5(×2); 9:27; 39:9 Dt 32:17, 39, by D (11 times) Ju (21 times) S (50 times) K (29 times) Chr (45 times); in ψ 42–86 (180 times often by editorial change for an original יהוה), elsewhere ψ 3:3; 5:11; 7:11, 12; 9:18; 10:4, 13; 14:1, 2, 5; 25:22; 36:2, 8; 77:14; 100:3; 108:2, 6, 8, 12(×2), 14 Jb 5:8; 20:29; 28:23; 32:2; 34:9 (& in Prologue 6 times) Pr 2:5; 3:4; 25:2 Ec (7 times) Hos (5 times) Am 4:11 (כמהפכת אלהים את סדם as God overthrew Sodom = Je 50:40 = Is 13:19) Zc 8:23; 12:8 Mi 3:7 (but אליהם G S) Is 35:4 Is 2 (9 times) Je 10:10 Ez (13 times) Mal (5 times) Jon (4 times); the phrase היה ל׳ לאלהים Gn 28:21 (ER) 17:7, 8 Ex 6:7; 29:45 Lv 11:45; 22:33; 25:38; 26:12, 45 Nu 15:41 (P) Dt 26:17; 29:13 2 S 7:24 ( = 1 Ch 17:22) Zc 8:8 Je (6 times) Ez (6 times); אלהים צדיק righteous God ψ 7:10; א׳ קדשים holy God Jos 24:19 (E); א׳ חיים living God Dt 5:23 1 S 17:26, 36 Je 10:10; 23:36; א׳ חי 2 K 19:4, 16 ( = Is 37:4, 17). For the phrases יהוה א׳, י׳ א׳ צבאות, א׳ צבאות, אל א׳ י׳, יה א׳, י׳ צבאות א׳, י׳ אלהי צבאות, אדני א׳ vid. יהוה, יה, צבאות & אדני. b. cstr. אֱלֹהֵי (α) with persons אֱלֹהֵי אַבְרָהָם = God of Abraham, a phrase of J, Gn 26:24; 28:13; 31:53, Gn 31:42 (ε) Ex 3:6 ψ 47:10 1 K 18:36 1 Ch 29:18 2 Ch 30:6; א׳ אדני אברהם Gn 24:12, 27, 42, 48 (J); אלהי אב father’s God (various sf. & names), a phrase of E, Gn 31:5, 29, 42; 46:3; 50:17 Ex 3:6, 13, 15, 16; 15:2; 18:4 Jos 18:3, elsewhere Gn 32:10; 43:23 (J) Ex 4:5 (J?) Dt (8 times) Ju 2:12 2 K 21:22 Chr (31 times) Dn 11:37; אֱלֹהֵי יִשְׂרָאֵל Israel’s God, phrase of E, Gn 33:20 Ex 5:1; 24:10; 32:27 Jos 8:30; 14:14; 22:16; 24:2, 23, elsewhere Ex 34:23 Jos 7:13, 19, 20 (JE) Nu 16:9 Jos 9:18, 19; 22:24; 10:40, 42; 13:14, 33 (R vid. Di Jos 7:13) Ju 4:6; 5:3, 5; 6:8; 11:21, 23; 21:3 1 S 1:17 + (20 times) K (26 times) Chr (45 times) ψ 41:14; 106:48 (doxol.) 59:6; 69:7 Is 17:6; 21:10, 17; 29:23 Is 3; 24:15; 37:16, 21 Is 2; 41:17 + (6 times) Je 35:17 + (48 times), Ez 8:4 + (7 times) Zp 2:9 Mal 2:16 Ru 2:12; א׳ מערכות ישראל God of the battle array of Israel 1 S 17:45; א׳ יַעֲקֹב 2 S 23:1 (poet.) ψ 20:2; 46:8, 12; 75:10; 76:7; 81:2, 5; 84:9; 94:7 Is 2:3 ( = Mi 4:2); א׳ העבריים God of the Hebrews Ex 3:18; 5:3; 7:16; 9:1, 13 (JE); it is used with other proper names, Nahor Gn 31:53 (E), Shem Gn 9:26 (J), David 2 K 20:5 2 Ch 21:12; 34:3 Is 38:5, Hezekiah 2 Ch 32:17, Elijah 2 K 2:14; א׳ אדני המלך the God of my lord the king 1 K 1:36. (β) with nouns of attributes or relationships, א׳ קֶדֶם ancient God Dt 33:27; א׳ עולם everlasting God Is 40:28; א׳ אֱמֶת true God 2 Ch 15:3; א׳ אָמֵן Is 65:16 (vid. אָמֵן); א׳ משפט Is 30:18 Mal 2:17; א׳ מרום Mi 6:6; א׳ כָל בָשָׂר God of all flesh Je 32:27; cf. א׳ הרוחת לכל בשר Nu 16:22; 27:16 (P); א׳ השמים God of heaven Gn 24:7 (JR) 2 Ch 36:23 Ezr 1:2 Ne 1:4, 5; 2:4, 20; cf. א׳ כל הארץ Is 54:5; י׳ א׳ השמים וא׳ הארץ Gn 24:3 (JR); א׳ מִקָּרֹב a God at hand opp. א׳ מֵרָחֹק Je 23:23, א׳ ישועתי, א׳ יִשְׁעִי God of my salvation ψ 18:47 ( = 2 S 22:47) 24:5; 25:5; 27:9; 65:6; 79:9; 85:5 Is 17:10 Mi 7:7 Hb 3:18 1 Ch 16:35; א׳ ישועתי ψ 88:2; א׳ תשועתי ψ 51:16; א׳ צִדְקִי God of my righteousness ψ 4:2; א׳ חַסְדִּי ψ 59:11, 18; א׳ צוּרִי God who is my rock 2 S 22:3 (cf. ψ 18:3); א׳ מָעוּזִּי֯ God who is my stronghold ψ 43:2; א׳ תְהִלָּתִי God who is my praise ψ 109:1. c. with sf. in P (22 times incl. phr. ויראת מאלהיך) Lv 19:14, 32; 25:17, 36, 43 (H) Ex 8:21 Jos 24:27 (E) Dt 32:37 (poet.) Jos 9:23 (JE) Dt 10:21; 31:17 Ju 10:10; 16:23, 24 1 S 10:19 2 S 10:12; 22:32 + (4 times poet.) 1 K 12:28; 20:23 2 K 19:10 Chr (83 times) ψ (62 times) Pr 2:17; 30:9 Ru 1:15, 16(×2) Is 1:10; 7:13; 8:19, 21 Is 2 (29 times) Je 5:4, 5; 23:36; 51:5 Ez 34:31 Dn (5 times) Ho (12 times) Am 2:8; 4:12 Jo 1:13(×2), 16; 2:17 Mi 6:8; 7:7 Jon 1:5, 6 Zp 3:2 Na 1:14 Zc 9:7; 12:5; אלהים with sf. is also used with יהוה several hundred times (vid. יהוה).



Brown, F., Driver, S. R., & Briggs, C. A. (2000). Enhanced Brown-Driver-Briggs Hebrew and English Lexicon. Strong's, TWOT, and GK references Copyright 2000 by Logos Research Systems, Inc. (electronic ed.) (43). Oak Harbor, WA: Logos Research Systems.



430. אֱלֹהִים ʾelōhiym: A masculine plural noun meaning God, gods, judges, angels. Occurring more than 2,600 times in the Old Testament, this word commonly designates the one true God (Gen. 1:1) and is often paired with God’s unique name yehōwāh (3068) (Gen. 2:4; Ps. 100:3). When the word is used as the generic designation of God, it conveys in ******ure that God is the Creator (Gen. 5:1); the King (Ps. 47:7[8]); the Judge (Ps. 50:6); the Lord (Ps. 86:12); and the Savior (Hos. 13:4). His character is compassionate (Deut. 4:31); gracious (Ps. 116:5); and faithful to His covenant (Deut. 7:9). In fewer instances, this word refers to foreign gods, such as Dagon (1 Sam. 5:7) or Baal (1 Kgs. 18:24). It also might refer to judges (Ex. 22:8[7], 9[8]) or angels as gods (Ps. 97:7). Although the form of this word is plural, it is frequently used as if it were singular—that is, with a singular verb (Gen. 1:1–31; Ex. 2:24). The plural form of this word may be regarded (1) as intensive to indicate God’s fullness of power; (2) as majestic to indicate God’s kingly rule; or (3) as an allusion to the Trinity (Gen. 1:26). The singular form of this word ʾelôah (433) occurs only in poetry (Ps. 50:22; Isa. 44:8). The shortened form of the word is ʾēl (410).



Baker, W. (2003, c2002). The complete word study dictionary : Old Testament (54). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.

اسم جمع مذكر يعني الله او الالهة والقضاه والملائكه وجاء 2600 مره في العهد القديم وتعني خاصه اله واحد حقيقي تكوين 1: 1 وتاتي عادة مع اسم الله المميز يهوه تكوين 2: 4 مزمور 100: 3 وتستخدم بمعني الله الخالق والله القاضي والله الملك والله الرب والله المخلص والحنون والسخي واستخدمت قليلا بمعني الهه غريبه مثل التنين وبال وايضا تشير الي القضاه مثل خروج 22: 8-9 وملائكة الله مزمور 97: 7 وهي تستخدم كمفرد وجمع والجمع يدل ان الله كلي القدره وانه كلي السلطه والله الثالوث تكوين 1: 26 والمفرد ايلوه استخدمت قليلا مزمور 50: 22 واشعياء 44: 8 واختصارها ايل


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*الرد علي هل ترجمة قال الرب لربي خطأ ؟
​
Holy_bible_1
الشبهة
قال الرب لربي والتدليس اليسـوعي



ليست المرة الأولى ولن تكون الأخيرة في محاولات كثيرة يحاول فيها مترجمي الكتاب المقدس تحريف وتزوير النصوص المقدسة في محاولات بائسة يائسة لإثبات لاهوت يسوع في العهد القديم .. ولكن هيهات ثم هيهات يا عبدة البشر!

يقول الكتاب في مزمور 110/1 لِدَاوُدَ. مَزْمُورٌ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: [اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ].

القارئ النص المترجم بهذه الطريقة للوهلة الأولى يظن بأنه يقرأ كتابًا كتبه معتوهٌ لا يفقه تلك اللغة التي يكتب بها .. فما قال الرب لربي هذه .. وهل هذه لغة تُقرأ يا أولى الألباب!!

والغرابة في الأمر أن النصارى يذهبون إلى هذا النص مدعين أن فيه تأليهًا ليسوع وإثباتا للثالوث المزعوم في كتابات العهد القديم والتي تدين اليهود لكفرهم بثالوث يسوع!!

فيقول القوم أن داود دعى المسيح ربه أي إلهه وبالتالي فالمسيح أو بالأحرى المسيا هو الرب - ي ه و ه - رب الجنود يهوه صباؤوت .. فهل ما يذهبون إليه فيه ولو شيء من الصحة أم أنه ضرب من الهذيان كما تعودنا عند قراءة تلك النصوص؟!

لنلقِ الآن نظرة سريعة على ما كتبه اسكندر جديد بخصوص هذا الموضوع

يقول جديد في تفسير له منشور على موقع كلمة الحياة المسيحي:

»قال الرب لربي« هذه هي المرة الوحيدة التي ورد فيها هذا التعبير في سفر المزامير، وهو تعبير قوي جداً، لأن الكلمة الأولى المترجمة »رب« هي في الأصل »يهوه«، والكلمة الثانية المترجمة »ربي« هي في الأصل »أدوناي« وهي اصطلاح اللغة العبرية لاسم الجلالة. 


=================



وكلمات القس جديد هي مدخلنا لهذا النص .. فيدعي العزيز أن الكلمة المترجمة ربي هي أدونـــاي .. وصرّح بأنها اصطلاحٌ لاسم الجلالة .. بيد أن فيما قال مغالطة لا تُغتفر وفيه من التحريف ما يعجزُ القلم عن كتابته ..

وأبدأ مستعينًا بالله تبارك وتعالى في تبيان تدليس القساوسة والكذب المقدس الذي يتبعوه إما عن عمد أو جهل والله أعلم بالسرائر .. ثم يتابعهم عليه أتباعهم العميان .. وإن كان أعمى يقود أعمى فكلاهما في الحفرة واقع لا محالة!!

فهذا النص - مز 110/1 - لهو الأقوى بين الأدلة على بشرية المسيا المنتظر المحضة والتي لا يُمكن معها أن توصف بصفات الألوهية .. فهذا النص يُثبت بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن هذا المسيح المنتظر إنما هو بشر يسود على أعدائه ويضع الله أعدائه تحت أقدامه .. 

والآن مع رحلة إلى المزمور بلغته التي يُفترض أنه كُتب بها .. العبرانية!!

فماذا يقول النص؟!!!

النص يقول:

אלְדָוִד, מִזְמוֹר:


נְאֻם יְהוָה, לַאדֹנִי--שֵׁב לִימִינִי; עַד-אָשִׁית אֹיְבֶיךָ, הֲדֹםלְרַגְלֶיךָ.




1 لِدَاوُدَ. مَزْمُورٌ

قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: [اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ].



وقراءة النص بأحرف عربية تقول:

" قال ي ه و ه لأدونــي "



فما تلك الكلمة ي ه و ه .. وما تلك الأخرى أدوني .. ولماذا لم يفرق بينهما المترجم العربي المُخادع؟ وهل لهما نفس المعنى فعلاً حتى تُكتبا بتلك الطريقة التي لا تفرق بينهما البتة؟!!

أسئلة تطرح نفسها وتنتظر أجوبة ..




1 الحقيقة أن الفرق بين الكلمتين كالفرق بين السماء والأرض .. بين النجم المضيء والكوكب المعتم .. إنه فرق بين ما يطلق على من له خواص الألوهية وبين من له خواص البشرية!!

نعم .. فالكلمة الأولى تلك والمعرفة بأربعة أحرف ساكنة ( ي ه و ه ) .. لا تُقال إلا للخالق .. ولم تُطلق في العهد القديم كله قط على بشر وإنما على الخالق دومًا .. فهي أربعة أحرف تعبر عن الاسم المقدس الذي لا يُنطق .. وإن نُطِق فإنما يُستبدل بالكلمة العبرية ( أدوناي ) وهي غير (

أدوني ) التي سيأتي الكلام عنها حالاً .. تذكروا هذا الكلام جيدًا 

فخلاصة هذه النقطة أن الكلمة الأولى والتي تُرجمت ( الرب ) هي الاسم العبري ( ي ه و ه ) 


يهوه



יְהוָה



فماذا تكون الكلمة الثانية إذًا .. والتي تُرجمت إلى رب أيضًا؟!

إنها الكلمة العبرية ( أدوني ) من اللفظ العبري ( أدون ) والذي يعني سيد مع إضافة ضمير الملكية فتكون أدوني


أدوني



אדֹנִי



فما معنى تلك الكلمة؟

يخبرنا قاموس سترونج بذلك تحت رقم 113 إذ يذكر معنى الجذر أدون فيقول:


H113



אדן אדון



'âdôn 'âdôn



aw-done', aw-done'



From an unused root (meaning to rule); sovereign, that is, controller (human or divine): - lord, master, owner. Compare also names beginning with “Adoni-”.




يُخبرنا القاموس وبكل وضوح أن الكلمة ( أدون ) تعني سيد أو مالك, تستخدم مع من له سلطان بشري أو إلهي!!

والأمثلة عليها كلفظة سيد الأرض التي نراها في الكتاب أحيانا تطلق على الرب ( راجع يشوع 3/11) وأحيانا تطلق على الملوك ( راجع ما حدث مع يوسف ونصوص تكوين 42) ..

كان هذا عن الجذر ( أدون ) .. الذي يعني سيد .. فماذا إذًا إذا أردت أن تقول سيدي؟ .. حينها تقول " أدوني " وتستخدم مع البشر والملائكة ولكن هل يوجد بديل لهذه الكلمة يُستخدم مع الرب وحده؟!!

نعم .. يوجد .. فما هو؟

إنها الكلمة التي تحدث عنها القس جديد .. إنها أدوناي!!

وهي برقم 136 في القاموس :


H136



אדני



'ădônây



ad-o-noy'



An emphatic form of H113; the Lord (used as a proper name of God only): - (my) Lord.



أي أن الكلمة أدوناي هي تشديد على الكلمة أدوني بحيث لا تُستخدم إلا مع الله! فالكلمة أدوني لا تُستخدم مع الله أبدًا في حين أن أدوناي لا تُستخدم إلا عند الحديث عن الله ..


وهنا الكارثة ..



الكلمة المستخدمة في نص مزمور 110/1 هي الكلمة أدوني لا الكلمة أدوناي يا سادة ..

ولتوضيح الفرق بين الكلمتين باستخدام النص العبري للعهد القديم نلاحظ التالي:

الكلمة أدوني


أدوني



אֲדֹנִי


وهذا نطق الجذر أدون ..


الكلمة أدوناي

أدوناي


אֲדֹנָי



وهذا نطق الكلمة أدوناي


الكلمة أدوناي هي التي تستخدم دومًا للتعبير عن الله .. أما أدوني فاستخدامها الشائع بل تقريبًا لا تُستخدم إلا مع البشر .. 

وهذا دليل قاطع على أن المسيا المنتظر إنما هو بشر ولو أراد كاتب المزمور تأليهه لاستخدم اللفظة أدوناي لا اللفظة أدوني .. وكما نرى فإن الفرق بين اللفظين صغير وهو في طريقة نطق الحرف قبل الأخير .. فإن كان بمد عُرف أنه لله أما إن لم يكن بمد فهو للبشر .. فالمسيا بشر بشر بشر ولم يك قط إلهًا!!!

ومعًا نستمع إلى نص المزمور في لغته التي يُفترض أنها الأصلية:




ملحوظة: نسخت الكلمات المرادة من النص ووضعتها في آخره مرتين حتى يُلاحظ المستمع الفرق ..

نجد المرنم يقول : { نيؤوم أدوناي لأدوني } أي { قال الرب لسيدي } .. وكما قلت سابقًا فإنه قلب الكلمة يهوه إلى أدوناي بحسب عادة اليهود عند قراءة الاسم المقدس .. فإنهم لا يقولون يهوه وإنما يقولون أدوناي! ..


بعض الأمثلة على استخدام أدوني ..



تكوين 23/5 فَاجَابَ بَنُو حِثَّ ابْرَاهِيمَ:
تكوين 23/6 «اسْمَعْنَا يَا سَيِّدِي انْتَ رَئِيسٌ مِنَ اللهِ بَيْنَنَا. فِي افْضَلِ قُبُورِنَا ادْفِنْ مَيِّتَكَ. لا يَمْنَعُ احَدٌ مِنَّا قَبْرَهُ عَنْكَ حَتَّى لا تَدْفِنَ مَيِّتَكَ».

ה וַיַּעֲנוּ בְנֵי-חֵת אֶת-אַבְרָהָם, לֵאמֹר לוֹ.
ו שְׁמָעֵנוּ אֲדֹנִי, נְשִׂיא אֱלֹהִים אַתָּה בְּתוֹכֵנוּ--בְּמִבְחַר קְבָרֵינוּ, קְבֹר אֶת-מֵתֶךָ; אִישׁ מִמֶּנּוּ, אֶת-קִבְרוֹ לֹא-יִכְלֶה מִמְּךָ מִקְּבֹר מֵתֶךָ.


عدد 12/11 فَقَال هَارُونُ لِمُوسَى: «أَسْأَلُكَ يَا سَيِّدِي لا تَجْعَل عَليْنَا الخَطِيَّةَ التِي حَمِقْنَا وَأَخْطَأْنَا بِهَا.
יא וַיֹּאמֶר אַהֲרֹן, אֶל-מֹשֶׁה: בִּי אֲדֹנִי--אַל-נָא תָשֵׁת עָלֵינוּ חַטָּאת, אֲשֶׁר נוֹאַלְנוּ וַאֲשֶׁר חָטָאנוּ.


أما الكلمة أدوناي فتكون عادةً متبوعة بيهوه .. فنجد لفظة ( السيد الرب ) تتكرر 258 مرة في العهد القديم وهي كلها " أدوناي يهوه " ولم تستخدم فيها أدوني قط!!


بعض الأمثلة على استخدام أدوناي ..



اشعيا 7/7 { هَكَذَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ ( أدوناي ) الرَّبُّ ( يهوه ) : لاَ تَقُومُ! لاَ تَكُونُ!}

זכֹּה אָמַר, אֲדֹנָי יְהוִה: לֹא תָקוּם, וְלֹא תִהְיֶה.

وأيضًا

خروج 4/10فَقَالَ مُوسَى لِلرَّبِّ: «اسْتَمِعْ ايُّهَا السَّيِّدُ لَسْتُ انَا صَاحِبَ كَلامٍ مُنْذُ امْسِ وَلا اوَّلِ مِنْ امْسِ وَلا مِنْ حِينِ كَلَّمْتَ عَبْدَكَ بَلْ انَا ثَقِيلُ الْفَمِ وَاللِّسَانِ».

יוַיֹּאמֶר מֹשֶׁה אֶל-יְהוָה, בִּי אֲדֹנָי, לֹא אִישׁ דְּבָרִים אָנֹכִיגַּם מִתְּמוֹל גַּם מִשִּׁלְשֹׁם, גַּם מֵאָז דַּבֶּרְךָ אֶל-עַבְדֶּךָ: כִּיכְבַד-פֶּה וּכְבַד לָשׁוֹן, אָנֹכִי.


وكما نرى النصوص في غاية الوضوح .. ومتى تستخدم أدوني ومتى تستخدم أدوناي .. فما القول في نص مزمور 110/1 ؟!!

إن المراد وبلا شك بشرية المسيا لا لاهوته .. فهو سيد داود ولا شك .. لكنه ليس إلهه وليس خالقه وليس ربه كما يدعي المدلس مترجم المزمور والقساوسة المضللون .. فهو بشر بشر بشر .. وهذا ما يؤكده نص المزمور .. فكيف يجرؤ النصارى على الاستشهاد بنص كهذا على ألوهية يسوع والنص يثبت بشرية المسيا؟!!!!
ومرة أخرى نعود لما قاله القس اسكندر جديد:

»قال الرب لربي« هذه هي المرة الوحيدة التي ورد فيها هذا التعبير في سفر المزامير، وهو تعبير قوي جداً، لأن الكلمة الأولى المترجمة »رب« هي في الأصل »يهوه«، والكلمة الثانية المترجمة »ربي« هي في الأصل »أدوناي« وهي اصطلاح اللغة العبرية لاسم الجلالة. انتهى كلامه

وكما أسلفت فإن كلامه لا يخلو من تدليسات لا تخرج إلا من " قساوسة " القوم .. 

فالتعبير والذي وصمه بالقوي "جدًا" قد تكرر في الكتاب المقدس أكثر من مرة!!

قد لا يلحظ هذا من لا يقرأ الكتاب إلا بالعربية .. إذ الأمر في يد المترجم العربي المدلس .. ولكن هل ورد بالفعل ذلك التعبير في النصوص العبرانية؟!

التعبير المقصود هو " الرب لربي " عن أصله " يهوه لأدوني " ويُقرأ "أدوناي لأدوني" .. ورد بهذه النصوص:


مزمور 110/1



נְאֻם יְהוָה, לַאדֹנִי--שֵׁב לִימִינִי; עַד-אָשִׁית אֹיְבֶיךָ, הֲדֹם לְרַגְלֶיךָ.



قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: [اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ].



وهذه هي المرة الوحيدة التي ترجمت فيها الكلمة أدوني إلى ربي .. وهذه باقي النصوص:


1صموئيل 25/28



שָׂא נָא, לְפֶשַׁע אֲמָתֶךָ: כִּי עָשֹׂה-יַעֲשֶׂה יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי בַּיִת נֶאֱמָן, כִּי-מִלְחֲמוֹת יְהוָה אֲדֹנִי נִלְחָם, וְרָעָה לֹא-תִמָּצֵא בְךָ, מִיָּמֶיךָ.



وَاصْفَحْ عَنْ ذَنْبِ أَمَتِكَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ يَصْنَعُ لِسَيِّدِي بَيْتاً أَمِيناً, لأَنَّ سَيِّدِي يُحَارِبُ حُرُوبَ الرَّبِّ, وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ فِيكَ شَرٌّ كُلَّ أَيَّامِكَ.



وهنا تُرجمت أدوني إلى سيدي



1صموئيل 25/30



וְהָיָה, כִּי-יַעֲשֶׂה יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי, כְּכֹל אֲשֶׁר-דִּבֶּר אֶת-הַטּוֹבָה, עָלֶיךָ--וְצִוְּךָ לְנָגִיד, עַל-יִשְׂרָאֵל.



وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَمَا يَصْنَعُ الرَّبُّ لِسَيِّدِي حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ مِنْ أَجْلِكَ, وَيُقِيمُكَ رَئِيساً عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ,



وهنا تُرجمت أدوني إلى سيدي


1صموئيل 25/31



וְלֹא תִהְיֶה זֹאת לְךָ לְפוּקָה וּלְמִכְשׁוֹל לֵב לַאדֹנִי, וְלִשְׁפָּךְ-דָּם חִנָּם, וּלְהוֹשִׁיעַ אֲדֹנִי, לוֹ; וְהֵיטִב יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי, וְזָכַרְתָּ אֶת-אֲמָתֶךָ.



أَنَّهُ لاَ تَكُونُ لَكَ هَذِهِ مَصْدَمَةً وَمَعْثَرَةَ قَلْبٍ لِسَيِّدِي أَنَّكَ قَدْ سَفَكْتَ دَماً عَفْواً, أَوْ أَنَّ سَيِّدِي قَدِ انْتَقَمَ لِنَفْسِهِ. وَإِذَا أَحْسَنَ الرَّبُّ إِلَى سَيِّدِي فَاذْكُرْ أَمَتَكَ».



وهنا أيضًا تُرجمت لأدوني إلى "إلى سيدي"



2صموئيل 4/8



וַיָּבִאוּ אֶת-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת אֶל-דָּוִד, חֶבְרוֹן, וַיֹּאמְרוּ אֶל-הַמֶּלֶךְ, הִנֵּה-רֹאשׁ אִישׁ-בֹּשֶׁת בֶּן-שָׁאוּל אֹיִבְךָ אֲשֶׁר בִּקֵּשׁ אֶת-נַפְשֶׁךָ; וַיִּתֵּן יְהוָה לַאדֹנִי הַמֶּלֶךְ נְקָמוֹת, הַיּוֹם הַזֶּה, מִשָּׁאוּל, וּמִזַּרְעוֹ.



وَأَتَيَا بِرَأْسِ إِيشْبُوشَثَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ إِلَى حَبْرُونَ، وَقَالاَ لِلْمَلِكِ: «هُوَذَا رَأْسُ إِيشْبُوشَثَ بْنِ شَاوُلَ عَدُوِّكَ الَّذِي كَانَ يَطْلُبُ نَفْسَكَ. وَقَدْ أَعْطَى الرَّبُّ لِسَيِّدِي الْمَلِكِ انْتِقَاماً فِي هَذَا الْيَوْمِ مِنْ شَاوُلَ وَمِنْ نَسْلِهِ».



وهنا أيضًا إلى سيدي ...


وجدير بالذكر الآن أننا أصبحنا نملك 4 نصوص ورد فيها التعبير "القوي جدًا" الذي تُرجم إلى " الرب لربي " ..

فلدينا:


أعطى الرب لربي!! 2صموئيل 4/8



صنع الرب لربي!! 1صموئيل 25/30



أحسن الرب لربي!! 1صموئيل 25/31



وأخيرا قال الرب لربي!! مزمور 110/1




ونوجه الآن سؤالنا إلى المترجم المدلس ..


لماذا لم تترجم كل هذه الكلمات إلى ربي كما فعلت في نص المزمور أيها المدلس؟!


فالواضح الآن لمن يعقل أن من يحدد كلمة الله هو المُترجم .. فيكذب المُترجِم الكذبة فيصدِّق نفسه ويصدِّقه القوم .. ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله!!

والمُلاحظ أيضًا في النصوص التي تكررت فيها نفس الكلمات " حرفيًا " أن الكلمة " لأدوني " لم تُطلق إلا على البشر كما ذكرنا من قبل ..



للرد


الجزء اللغوي
يهوه



من قاموس سترونج العبري

יהוה 
יְהוֹוָה ‎ yehôvâh 
yeh-ho-vaw

self Existent or eternal; Jehovah, Jewish national name of God: - Jehovah, the Lord which equal to היה 
הָיָה ‎ hâyâh 
haw-yaw‘ 
A primitive root

الكائن بذاته جهوفا الاسم اليهودي للاله وهو الرب

قاموس برون

H3068

יהוה
yehôvâh
BDB Definition:
Jehovah = “the existing One”
the proper name of the one true God
1a) unpronounced except with the vowel pointings of H136
جهوفا القائم بذاته

اسم الله الحقيقي

لاينطق

يهوه الكائن بذاته وهو اسم الله المعروف لليهود وهو بمعني لورد (الرب )



تعريفه من الموسوعه اليهودية



Like other Hebrew proper names, the name of God is more than a mere distinguishing title. It represents the Hebrew conception of the divine nature or character and of the relation of God to His people. It represents the Deity as He is known to His worshipers, and stands for all those attributes which He bears in relation to them and which are revealed to them through His activity on their behalf. A new manifestation of His interest or care may give rise to a new name. So, also, an old name may acquire new content and significance through new and varied experience of these sacred relations.

مثل اسماء الله الاخري ولكنه يعبر عن لقب وجودي وفي المفهوم اليهودي هو الطبيعه اللاهية والخاصيه اللاهية وتمثل علاقة وصله الله بشعبه . يعبر عن وظيفته ومعرفة عباده له وتظهر وتبرز علاقته بهم وانشطته لاجلهم ( ممثل لهم )

تعبيرا عن ظهوه واهتمامه ورعايته

Of the names of God in the Old Testament, that which occurs most frequently (6,823 times) is the so-called Tetragrammaton, Yhwh (), the distinctive personal name of the God of Israel. This name is commonly represented in modern translations by the form "Jehovah," which, however, is a philological impossibility (see Jehovah). This form has arisen through attempting to pronounce the consonants of the name with the vowels of Adonai ( = "Lord"), which the Masorites have inserted in the text, indicating thereby that Adonai was to be read (as a "ḳeri perpetuum") instead of Yhwh. When the name Adonai itself precedes, to avoid repetition of this name, Yhwh is written by the Masorites with the vowels of Elohim, in which case Elohim is read instead of Yhwh. In consequence of this Masoretic reading the authorized and revised English versions (though not the American edition of the revised version) render Yhwh by the word "Lord" in the great majority of cases.

هو الاسم القديم واكثر اسم تكرر ( 6823 مره ) ويطلق عليه الاسم رباعي الاحرف ويعبر عن اسمه الشخصي لاله اسرائيل ( الرب ) يعبر عنه في التراجم الحديثه يهوه وينطق ادوناي ( السيد ) وادخلها الماسوريتس في نصوصهم لتقراء ادوناي بدلا من يهوه او كتب ايلوهيم ليقراء ايلوهيم مكان يهوه ..... الترجمات ... يهوه هو الرب في الغالبيه العظمي

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=52&letter=N&search=Yhwh



ادوناي
قاموس سترونج
H136

אדני

'ădônây

ad-o-noy'

An emphatic form of H113; the Lord (used as a proper name of God only): - (my) Lord
اسم للتعبير عن الله فقط ( ربي )
قاموس برون الاكثر تخصص
H136

אדני
'ădônây
BDB Definition:
1) my lord, lord
1a) of men
1b) of God
2) Lord - title, spoken in place of Yahweh in Jewish display of reverence
يصل ان يستخدم للبشر سيد
والله ( السيد )
وينظق مكان يهوه في الكعرض اليهودي
والمعرف بدون اضافه ليهوه فقط ( سيد )
اي لو لم يكمن مضاف فهو ( يهوه )


كلمه اخري تعبر عن ادون
قاموس سترونج
H113

אדן אדון
'âdôn 'âdôn
aw-done', aw-done'
From an unused root (meaning to rule); sovereign, that is, controller (human or divine): - lord, master, owner. Compare also names beginning with “Adoni-”.
من مصدر غير مستخدم متحكم انسان او الله
رب سيد مالك وتساوي ايضا ادوناي


قاموس برون
H113

אדן / אדון
'âdôn / 'âdôn
BDB Definition:
1) firm, strong, lord, master
1a) lord, master
1a1) reference to men
1a1a) superintendent of household,of affairs
1a1b) master
1a1c) king
1a2) reference to God
1a2a) the Lord God
1a2b) Lord of the whole earth
1b) lords, kings
1b1) reference to men
1b1a) proprietor of hill of Samaria
1b1b) master
1b1c) husband
1b1d) prophet
1b1e) governor
1b1f) prince
1b1g) king
1b2) reference to God
1b2a) Lord of lords (probably = “thy husband, Yahweh”)
1c) my lord, my master
1c1) reference to men
1c1a) master
1c1b) husband
1c1c) prophet
1c1d) prince
1c1e) king
1c1f) father
1c1g) Moses
1c1h) priest
1c1i) theophanic angel
1c1j) captain
1c1k) general recognition of superiority
1c2) reference to God
1c2a) my Lord, my Lord and my God
1c2b) Adonai (parallel with Yahweh)
تشير لله الرب
و تشير للبشر سيد
اي انها كلمة مساويه لادوناي حسب الاضافه ممكن للبشر وممكن ليهوه
Adon

Adon is the Northwest Semitic for "lord" [1] (Ugaritic adn, c.f. Akkadian adannu "mighty") ( also see Baal)
in the Tanakh, Adon may be used for men and angels as well as to El, (e.g., Exodus 34:23). El is called the “Lord of lords” (Deuteronomy 10:17)
Adonai "my lord" in Masoretic tradition is used as an euphemism to refer to YHWH of the Hebrew Bible and in Judeo-Christian monotheism a term for God.
Greek Adonis, an adoption of Tammuz
وتوضح انه تستخدم كايل
ايلوهيم كاسم مستقل ايل مضاف
ادوناي مستقل ادوني مضاف ( ربي )
وتستخدم للبشر بمعني سيد و رب والله بمعني الرب او ربي


قاموس راكفيت
Adon

Adon 'adon (Hebrew) plural 'adonim [from 'adan to fix, determine] Commander, lord, master, ruler; "The Adonim and Adonai . . . which the Jews applied to their Jehovah and angels . . . were simply the first spiritual and ethereal sons of the earth; and the god Adonis, who in his many variations stood for the 'First Lord' " (SD 2:452). Used by Blavatsky also to signify the celestial or angelic hierarchy of the Codex Narazaeus (IU 1:301). 
Applied by the ancient Hebrews and Phoenicians not only to gods or divinities, but to kings and priests. See also ADONAI

ويؤكد تساوي ادوني مع ادوناي وان ادوني ربي ادوناي الرب
اي ان ادوني او ادوناي باضافه تعبر عن بشر ( سيد البيت ) بدون اضافه تعبر عن الله او الرب ( السيد )
معلومات هامه من الموسوعه اليهودية
ادوناي
Adonai and Ba'al.
Adonai () occurs as a name of God apart from its use by the Masorites as a substituted reading for Yhwh. It was, probably, at first Adoni ("my Lord") or Adonai ("my Lord," plural of majesty), and later assumed this form, as a proper name, to distinguish it from other uses of the same word. The simple form Adon, with and without the article, also occurs as a divine name. The name Ba'al (), apparently as an equivalent for Yhwh, occurs as an element in a number of compound proper names, such as Jerubbaal, Ishbaal, Meribaal, etc. Some of these names, probably at a time when the name of Baal had fallen into disrepute (comp. Hosea ii. 16, 17), seem to have been changed by the substitution of El or Bosheth for Baal (comp. II Sam. ii. 8, iv. 4, v. 16; I Chron. viii. 33, 34; ix. 39, 40; xiv. 7).
اي ان اسم ادوناي ( السيد) يعبر عن يهوه ( الرب)
Other titles applied to the God of Israel, but which can scarcely be called names, are the following: Abir ("Strong One" of Jacob or Israel; Gen. xlix. 24; Isa. i. 24; etc.); Ḳedosh Yisrael ("Holy One of Israel"; Isa. i.4, xxxi. 1; etc.); Ẓur ("Rock") and Ẓur Yisrael ("Rock of Israel"; II Sam. xxiii. 3; Isa. xxx. 29; Deut. xxxii. 4, 18, 30); Eben Yisrael ("Stone of Israel"; Gen. xlix. 24 [text doubtful]).
وايضا ادوناي
الموسوعة اليهودية
Adonai
This word occurs in the Masoretic text 315 times by the side of the Tetragram YHWH (310 times preceding and five times succeeding it) and 134 times without it. Originally an appellation of God, the word became a definite title, and when the Tetragram became too holy for utterance Adonai was substituted for it, so that, as a rule, the name written YHWH receives the points of Adonai and is read Adonai, except in cases where Adonai precedes or succeeds it in the text, when it is read Elohim. The vowel-signs e, o, a, given to the Tetragrammaton in the written text, therefore, indicate this pronunciation, Aedonai, while the form Jehovah, introduced by a Christian writer about 1520,
تكرر 315 مرة مساويه ليهوه ( الرب) ( 310 صفه متقدمه و 5 صفه متاخره ) وتعبر اصلا عن الله وحينما تزداد قدسيه شديده تستبدل بادوناي
ويكتب يهوه ويقراء ادوناي الا لو كانت مسبوقه بكتابة كلمة ادوناي ( السيد الرب ) فتنطق ادوناي ايلوهيم ( السيد الاله )( تحاشيا لنطق يهوه علي لسانهم )
http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=840&letter=A
Adonai
Main article: A-D-N

Jews also call God Adonai, Hebrew for “Lord” (Hebrew: אֲדֹנָי). Formally, this is plural (“my Lords”), but the plural is usually construed as a respectful, and not a syntactic plural. (The singular form is Adoni, “my lord”. This was used by the Phoenicians for the god Tammuz and is the origin of the Greek name Adonis
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adonai#Adonai
كلمة ادونى تترجم سيد او رب
قاموس بابيليون
تعريف لادون
Adon
Alone is He, beyond compare, Without division or ally; Without initial date or end, Omnipotent He rules on high.
لوحدها تعبر عن هو ( اي الله ) فوق المقارنه بدون انقسام بدون بدايه بدون نهاية كلي القدره الذي يسود من العلي
He is my God and Savior too, To whom I turn in sorrow's hour—My banner proud, my refuge sure—Who hears and answers with His power.
هو الهي ومخلصي اليه اذهب في ساعات الحزن الذي يسمع ويستجيب بقوته
Then in His hand myself I lay, And trusting, sleep; and wake with cheer; My soul and body are His care; The Lord doth guard, I have no fear!
Read more: http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=851&letter=A&search=adon#ixzz0chP9quPi


وايضا
Adon
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

Adon is the Northwest Semitic for "lord" [1] (Ugaritic adn, c.f. Akkadian adannu "mighty") ( also see Baal)
in the Tanakh, Adon may be used for men and angels as well as to El, (e.g., Exodus 34:23). El is called the “Lord of lords” (Deuteronomy 10:17)
Adonai "my lord" in Masoretic tradition is used as a euphemism to refer to YHWH of the Hebrew Bible.
Greek Adonis, an adoption of Tammuz
in geography
a town in Loiret (France), see Adon, Loiret.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adon
وتوضح ان
كلمة ادوني يعني ربي


وتوضيح للفرق بين ادون وادوناي
الاثنين معبرين عن نفس المعني وممكن ان يستخدموا للبشر وايضا للرب
باضافه للبشر سيد ورب وبدون اضافه للرب اي يهوه
يستخدمان بدل كلمة الرب ( يهوه ) لان اليهود يتحاشوا نطق يهوه
ادون تعبر عن الرب في معاملاته مع البشر ولما تزداد قدسيه تستخدم ادوناي
فيقول ادوناي وينفز ادون


ويكون ما ادعاه المشكك غير دقيق
الايه
هذه الايه تكررت اربع مرات ذكرها ابينا داوود النبي والسيد المسيح ومعلمنا بطرس الرسول
سفر المزامير 110: 1


قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».


1) إنجيل متى 22: 44


قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.


2) إنجيل مرقس 12: 36


لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.


3) إنجيل لوقا 20: 42


وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي


4) سفر أعمال الرسل 2: 34


لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي

وترجمة العدد في المزامير


Psa 110:1


(ASV) A Psalm of David. Jehovah saith unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, Until I make thine enemies thy footstool.


(BBE) A Psalm. Of David. The Lord said to my lord, Be seated at my right hand, till I put all those who are against you under your feet.


(Bishops) [A psalme of Dauid.] God sayd vnto my Lorde: sit thou on my right hande, vntyll I make thyne enemies thy footestoole.


(CEV) (A psalm by David.) The LORD said to my Lord, "Sit at my right side, until I make your enemies into a footstool for you."


(Darby) Psalm of David. Jehovah said unto my Lord, Sit at my right hand, until I put thine enemies as footstool of thy feet.


(DRB) A psalm for David. The Lord said to my Lord: Sit thou at my right hand: Until I make thy enemies thy footstool.


(ESV) A Psalm of David. The LORD says to my Lord: "Sit at my right hand, until I make your enemies your footstool."


(Geneva) A Psalme of Dauid. The Lord said vnto my Lorde, Sit thou at my right hand, vntill I make thine enemies thy footestoole.


(GNB) The LORD said to my lord, "Sit here at my right side until I put your enemies under your feet."


(GSB) Ein Psalm Davids. Der HERR sprach zu meinem Herrn: Setze dich zu meiner Rechten, bis ich deine Feinde hinlege als Schemel deiner Füße!


(GW) A psalm by David. The LORD said to my Lord, "Sit in the highest position in heaven until I make your enemies your footstool."


(JPS) A Psalm of David. The LORD saith unto my lord: 'Sit thou at My right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.'


(KJV) A Psalm of David. The LORD said unto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.


(KJV-1611) [A Psalme of Dauid.] The Lord said vnto my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand: vntil I make thine enemies thy footestoole.


(LITV) A Psalm of David. A declaration of Jehovah to my Lord: Sit at My right hand, until I place Your enemies as Your footstool.


(MKJV) A Psalm of David. Jehovah said to my Lord, Sit at My right hand until I place Your enemies as Your footstool.


(RV) <A Psalm of David.> The LORD saith unto my lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.


(Webster) A Psalm of David. The LORD said to my Lord, Sit thou at my right hand, until I make thy enemies thy footstool.


(YLT) A Psalm of David. The affirmation of Jehovah to my Lord: `Sit at My right hand, Till I make thine enemies thy footstool.'


فهل اخطأ كل المترجمين في مختلف الاماكن والازمنه ؟


دليل مهم انه ليس تحريف غرضه اثبات لاهوت المسيح بل هذا هو المعني الاصلي


السبعينية 280 قبل الميلاد


(LXX) (109:1) Τῷ Δαυιδ ψαλμός. Εἶπεν ὁ κύριος τῷ κυρίῳ μου Κάθου ἐκ δεξιῶν μου, ἕως ἂν θῶ τοὺς ἐχθρούς σου ὑποπόδιον τῶν ποδῶν σου.


وتقول كيرسيوس كيريو التي تعني الرب لربي وهذا قبل الميلاد


الفلجاتا اللاتيني



(Vulgate) (109:1) David psalmus dixit Dominus Domino meo sede a dextris meis donec ponam inimicos tuos scabillum pedum tuorum


دومينيوس دومينيو التي تعني الرب لربي

والاهم العبري

الماسوريتك العبري


(HOT) לדוד מזמור נאם יהוה לאדני שׁב לימיני עד־אשׁית איביך הדם לרגליך׃

1 ləḏāwiḏ mizəmwōr nə’um yəhwâ| la’ḏōnî šē

lîmînî ‘aḏ-’āšîṯ ’ōyə

eyḵā hăḏōm ləraḡəleyḵā:


وترجمة الماسوريتك الانجليزيه ( هي ترجمه عبريه وليست مسيحيه )



1 A Psalm of David. {N}
The LORD saith unto my lord: 'Sit thou at My right hand, until I make thine enemies thy footstool.'

قال الرب لربي
وهي قال جهوفا لادوني



ثالثا سياق الكلام


الاعداد تقول


1 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ».
2 يُرْسِلُ الرَّبُّ قَضِيبَ عِزِّكَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ. تَسَلَّطْ فِي وَسَطِ أَعْدَائِكَ.
3 شَعْبُكَ مُنْتَدَبٌ فِي يَوْمِ قُوَّتِكَ، فِي زِينَةٍ مُقَدَّسَةٍ مِنْ رَحِمِ الْفَجْرِ، لَكَ طَلُّ حَدَاثَتِكَ.
4 أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: «أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ».
5 الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَمِينِكَ يُحَطِّمُ فِي يَوْمِ رِجْزِهِ مُلُوكًا.
6 يَدِينُ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ. مَلأَ جُثَثًا أَرْضًا وَاسِعَةً. سَحَقَ رُؤُوسَهَا.
7 مِنَ النَّهْرِ يَشْرَبُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ، لِذلِكَ يَرْفَعُ الرَّأْسَ.


اجلس عن يميني ( اي ان ربي يجلس في مركز قوة رب الارباب )

يقول من اول العدد الثاني ان يهوه يرسل سلطانك ( اي سلطانه هو سلطان يهوه نفسه )

العدد الثالث يقول من رحم الفجر ( اي من قبل فجر الخليقه موجود )

العدد الرابع يقول انت كاهن الي الابد ( اي انه ابدي )

علي رتبة ملكي صادق ( اي هو فوق الناموس فوق يهوذا وفوق لاوي )

الرب عن يمينك ( اي ان قوته هو قوة الله المطلقه )

يدين بين الامم ( اي انه الديان )

هذا كتب بروح النبوة عن السيد المسيح الذي هو الرب

وهذا كلام لا ينطبق علي داوود واليهود يعلمون ذلك جيدا

ولذلك في نقاش رب المجد معهم لم يستطيعوا ان يجاوبوه ( فهل المشكك يفهم العبري افضل من كل اليهود ورب المجد نفسه )


متي 22

41 وَفِيمَا كَانَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ مُجْتَمِعِينَ سَأَلَهُمْ يَسُوعُ
42 قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».
43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:
44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»
46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.


ويسالهم عن مفهومهم عن ناسوت المسيح ويضع هذه الايه امامهم ولايستطيعوا ان يردوا لان هذا لقب الهي لاينطبق علي داوود

ويوضح السيد المسيح ام معني ربي هو ربا اي يهوه او ارامي موريو


ولنتامل معا لماذا لم يستطع اليهود ان يردوا عليه ؟ ولماذا لم يستطيعوا ان ينكروا لاهوته ؟


لان مكانة داوود مرتفعه جدا

ان كان ابراهيم ابو الاباء فداوود هو اب لكل ملوك اليهود ولايوجد ملك اعظم منه وكرسي الملك اصبح اسمه كرسي داوود

مثال سليمان في عظمته كان يستشفع بداود في صلاته للرب وايضا الرب يرحم اسرائل لاجل داوود ( امل 11: 13 ) ولهذا من غير اللائق ان يكون داود يدعو ابن من ابناؤه او احفاده بلقب ربا . فلو كان المسيا كمخلص بشري فقط سيكون من غير اللائق ان يقول له داود ربا ولكن المخلص فائدته لداود انه يدفع ثمن خطية داوود نفسه لذلك فيصبح داوود مديون له ويدعوه ربا لانه مخلصه والمخلص للكل

ولكي يكون المسيا مخلص للكل من خطاياهم ومنهم داوود نفسه فيجب ان يتحد فيه طبيعتين طبيعه بشريه كابن داوود فيكون ابن لداوود ليحمل الخطيه وطبيعه اخري لامحدوده ( الله وحده الغير محدود ) ليخلص الكل من خطاياهم بما فيهم داود نفسه لذلك يصلح ان يدعوه داوود ربا

ولهذا لايصلح ان يطلق داوود علي نفسه ربا ولا علي ابيه ابراهيم نفسه لانه لم يخلص احد ولا علي ابنه سليمان لان سليمان خاضع لسلطان داوود ولا اي نبي ولا اي بشر الا المسيا لمكانته الالوهية

وفهم اليهود ذلك فلم يستطيعوا ان يجاوبوه بكلمة



مرقس 12

34 فَلَمَّا رَآهُ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُ أَجَابَ بِعَقْل، قَالَ لَهُ: «لَسْتَ بَعِيدًا عَنْ مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ». وَلَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ!
35 ثُمَّ أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُ الْكَتَبَةُ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟
36 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ نَفْسَهُ قَالَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي، حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
37 فَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا. فَمِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ ابْنُهُ؟» وَكَانَ الْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ يَسْمَعُهُ بِسُرُورٍ.


لوقا 20

40 وَلَمْ يَتَجَاسَرُوا أَيْضًا أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ عَنْ شَيْءٍ.
41 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «كَيْفَ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟
42 وَدَاوُدُ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ فِي كِتَابِ الْمَزَامِيرِ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي
43 حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
44 فَإِذًا دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا. فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟».
45 وَفِيمَا كَانَ جَمِيعُ الشَّعْبِ يَسْمَعُونَ قَالَ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ:


ويؤكد السيد المسيح بنفسه ان داوود قال بروح النبوه قال عن المسيح انه ربه فكيف يكون ابنه ؟ ولم يستطع احد ان يتفوه بكلمه من اليهود والكتبه والفريسيين الحاضريين

ومعلمنا بطرس الرسول استشهد به وشرحه فقال

اعمال 2

32 فَيَسُوعُ هذَا أَقَامَهُ اللهُ، وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعًا شُهُودٌ لِذلِكَ.
33 وَإِذِ ارْتَفَعَ بِيَمِينِ اللهِ، وَأَخَذَ مَوْعِدَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مِنَ الآبِ، سَكَبَ هذَا الَّذِي أَنْتُمُ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَهُ وَتَسْمَعُونَهُ.
34 لأَنَّ دَاوُدَ لَمْ يَصْعَدْ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَهُوَ نَفْسُهُ يَقُولُ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي
35 حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
36 فَلْيَعْلَمْ يَقِينًا جَمِيعُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ يَسُوعَ هذَا، الَّذِي صَلَبْتُمُوهُ أَنْتُمْ، رَبًّا وَمَسِيحًا».

ويوضح ان داوود ليس هو الذي صعد الي السماء ولم يجلس في مركز قوة الله وهذا كلام لايمكن ان يقال عن داوود


ومعلمنا بولس الرسول يشرح ايضا

1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَبِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ،
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،
4 صَائِرًا أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ بِمِقْدَارِ مَا وَرِثَ اسْمًا أَفْضَلَ مِنْهُمْ.
5 لأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟ وَأَيْضًا: «أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا»؟
6 وَأَيْضًا مَتَى أَدْخَلَ الْبِكْرَ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ يَقُولُ: «وَلْتَسْجُدْ لَهُ كُلُّ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ».
7 وَعَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ يَقُولُ: «الصَّانِعُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ رِيَاحًا وَخُدَّامَهُ لَهِيبَ نَارٍ».
8 وَأَمَّا عَنْ الابْنِ: «كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا أَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.
9 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِزَيْتِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكَ».
10 وَ «أَنْتَ يَارَبُّ فِي الْبَدْءِ أَسَّسْتَ الأَرْضَ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ هِيَ عَمَلُ يَدَيْكَ.
11 هِيَ تَبِيدُ وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ تَبْقَى، وَكُلُّهَا كَثَوْبٍ تَبْلَى،
12 وَكَرِدَاءٍ تَطْوِيهَا فَتَتَغَيَّرُ. وَلكِنْ أَنْتَ أَنْتَ، وَسِنُوكَ لَنْ تَفْنَى».
13 ثُمَّ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ»؟
14 أَلَيْسَ جَمِيعُهُمْ أَرْوَاحًا خَادِمَةً مُرْسَلَةً لِلْخِدْمَةِ لأَجْلِ الْعَتِيدِينَ أَنْ يَرِثُوا الْخَلاَصَ!.

اي ان الحي الي دهر الدهور هو ربي الذي هو اعلي من البشر والانبياء والملائكه هو الجالس في يمين العظمه فهو مستحيل ان ينطبق علي داوود او بشر



رابعا الرد علي ان ادون ( ربي ) لم تستخدم ولامره واحده عن الله ولكن كلها بمعني سيد بشري

هذا خطأ

الكله فعلا استخدمت احيانا بمعني سيد بشري ولكن ايضا استخدمت كثيرا بمعني الرب

مثل

تثنية 10: 17


(SVD) لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ هُوَ إِلهُ الآلِهَةِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ الإِلهُ العَظِيمُ الجَبَّارُ المَهِيبُ الذِي لا يَأْخُذُ بِالوُجُوهِ وَلا يَقْبَلُ رَشْوَةً


(HOT) כי יהוה אלהיכם הוא אלהי האלהים ואדני האדנים האל הגדל הגבר והנורא אשׁר לא־ישׂא פנים ולא יקח שׁחד׃


(HOT+) כיH3588 יהוהH3068 אלהיכםH430 הואH1931 אלהיH430 האלהיםH430 ואדניH136 האדניםH113 האלH410 הגדלH1419 הגברH1368 והנוראH3372 אשׁרH834 לאH3808 ישׂאH5375 פניםH6440 ולאH3808 יקחH3947 שׁחד׃H7810


(KJV+) ForH3588 the LORDH3068 your GodH430 is GodH430 of gods,H430 and LordH113 of lords,H113 a greatH1419 God,H410 a mighty,H1368 and a terrible,H3372 whichH834 regardethH5375 notH3808 persons,H6440 norH3808 takethH3947 reward:H7810


(LXX) ὁ γὰρ κύριος ὁ θεὸς ὑμῶν, οὗτος θεὸς τῶν θεῶν καὶ κύριος τῶν κυρίων, ὁ θεὸς ὁ μέγας καὶ ἰσχυρὸς καὶ ὁ φοβερός, ὅστις οὐ θαυμάζει πρόσωπον οὐδ᾿ οὐ μὴ λάβῃ δῶρον,




(Vulgate) quia Dominus Deus vester ipse est Deus deorum et Dominus dominantium Deus magnus et potens et terribilis qui personam non accipit nec munera

عدد اخر

يشوع 3: 11


(HOT) הנה ארון הברית אדון כל־הארץ עבר לפניכם בירדן׃


(HOT+) הנהH2009 ארוןH727 הבריתH1285 אדוןH113 כלH3605 הארץH776 עברH5674 לפניכםH6440 בירדן׃H3383


(JPS) Behold, the ark of the covenant of the Lord of all the earth passeth on before you over the Jordan.


(KJV+) Behold,H2009 the arkH727 of the covenantH1285 of the LordH113 of allH3605 the earthH776 passeth overH5674 beforeH6440 you into Jordan.H3383


(LXX) ἰδοὺ ἡ κιβωτὸς διαθήκης κυρίου πάσης τῆς γῆς διαβαίνει τὸν Ιορδάνην.


(SVD) هُوَذَا تَابُوتُ عَهْدِ سَيِّدِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ عَابِرٌ أَمَامَكُمْ فِي الأُرْدُنِّ.


(Vulgate) ecce arca foederis Domini omnis terrae antecedet vos per Iordanem



نحميا 8: 10

(HOT) ויאמר להם לכו אכלו משׁמנים ושׁתו ממתקים ושׁלחו מנות לאין נכון לו כי־קדושׁ היום לאדנינו ואל־תעצבו כי־חדות יהוה היא מעזכם׃


(HOT+) ויאמרH559 להם לכוH1980 אכלוH398 משׁמניםH4924 ושׁתוH8354 ממתקיםH4477 ושׁלחוH7971 מנותH4490 לאיןH369 נכוןH3559 לו כיH3588 קדושׁH6918 היוםH3117 לאדנינוH113 ואלH408 תעצבוH6087 כיH3588 חדותH2304 יהוהH3068 היאH1931 מעזכם׃H4581


(KJV+) Then he saidH559 unto them, GoH1980 your way, eatH398 the fat,H4924 and drinkH8354 the sweet,H4477 and sendH7971 portionsH4490 unto them for whom nothingH369 is prepared:H3559 forH3588 this dayH3117 is holyH6918 unto our Lord:H113 neitherH408 be ye sorry;H6087 forH3588 the joyH2304 of the LORDH3068 is your strength.H4581


(LXX) καὶ εἶπεν αὐτοῖς Πορεύεσθε φάγετε λιπάσματα καὶ πίετε γλυκάσματα καὶ ἀποστείλατε μερίδας τοῖς μὴ ἔχουσιν, ὅτι ἁγία ἐστὶν ἡ ἡμέρα τῷ κυρίῳ ἡμῶν· καὶ μὴ διαπέσητε, ὅτι ἐστὶν ἰσχὺς ὑμῶν.


(SVD) فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: [اذْهَبُوا كُلُوا السَّمِينَ وَاشْرَبُوا الْحُلْوَ وَابْعَثُوا أَنْصِبَةً لِمَنْ لَمْ يُعَدَّ لَهُ لأَنَّ الْيَوْمَ إِنَّمَا هُوَ مُقَدَّسٌ لِسَيِّدِنَا. وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا لأَنَّ فَرَحَ الرَّبِّ هُوَ قُوَّتُكُمْ].


(Vulgate) et dixit eis ite comedite pinguia et bibite mulsum et mittite partes ei qui non praeparavit sibi quia sanctus dies Domini est et nolite contristari gaudium enim Domini est fortitudo nostra



مزامير

114: 7

(HOT) מלפני אדון חולי ארץ מלפני אלוה יעקב׃


(HOT+) מלפניH6440 אדוןH113 חוליH2342 ארץH776 מלפניH6440 אלוהH433 יעקב׃H3290


(KJV+) Tremble,H2342 thou earth,H776 at the presenceH4480 H6440 of the Lord,H113 at the presenceH4480 H6440 of the GodH433 of Jacob;H3290


(LXX) (113:7) ἀπὸ προσώπου κυρίου ἐσαλεύθη ἡ γῆ, ἀπὸ προσώπου τοῦ θεοῦ Ιακωβ


(SVD) أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْضُ تَزَلْزَلِي مِنْ قُدَّامِ الرَّبِّ مِنْ قُدَّامِ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ!


(Vulgate) (113:7) a facie Domini mota est terra a facie Dei Iacob



مزمور 136: 3


(HOT+) הודוH3034 לאדניH113 האדניםH113 כיH3588 לעולםH5769 חסדו׃H2617


(KJV+) O give thanksH3034 to the LordH113 of lords:H113 forH3588 his mercyH2617 endureth for ever.H5769


(LXX) (135:3) ἐξομολογεῖσθε τῷ κυρίῳ τῶν κυρίων, ὅτι εἰς τὸν αἰῶνα τὸ ἔλεος αὐτοῦ·


(SVD) احْمَدُوا رَبَّ الأَرْبَابِ لأَنَّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ رَحْمَتَهُ.


(Vulgate) (135:3) confitemini Domino dominorum quoniam in aeternum misericordia eius



مزمور 147: 5


(HOT+) גדולH1419 אדונינוH113 ורבH7227 כחH3581 לתבונתוH8394 איןH369 מספר׃H4557

(KJV+) GreatH1419 is our Lord,H113 and of greatH7227 power:H3581 his understandingH8394 is infinite.H369 H4557


(LXX) (146:5) μέγας ὁ κύριος ἡμῶν, καὶ μεγάλη ἡ ἰσχὺς αὐτοῦ, καὶ τῆς συνέσεως αὐτοῦ οὐκ ἔστιν ἀριθμός.


(SVD) عَظِيمٌ هُوَ رَبُّنَا وَعَظِيمُ الْقُوَّةِ. لِفَهْمِهِ لاَ إِحْصَاءَ.


(Vulgate) (146:5) magnus Dominus noster et magna virtus eius et sapientiae eius non est numerous



وايضا

نح 10: 29

مزامير

8: 1

9: 8

97: 5

135: 5

اشعياء

Isa_1:24

, Isa_3:1,

Isa_10:16,

Isa_10:33,

Isa_19:4

ارمياء

Jer_22:18

, Jer_34:5,

Jer_37:20



وغيرها كثير



وكلهم تاتي كلمة ادوني العبري ( وتعني الله في هذه الاعداد ) وليس ادوناي

فهل لازال المشكك مصر علي رايه ان ادوني لم تطلق ابدا علي الله انما علي بشر فقط ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*تعبير ايجو ايمي انا هو ولاهوت المسيح​

Holy_bible_1



تعبير انا هو ( ايجو ايمي )

εγω ειμι

Ego eimi

ساشرح في هذا الملف باختصار تعبير ايجو ايمي ولن اطيل في الامثله رغم ان كل مثال يحتاج ملف مستقل لشرحه

في البدايه اوضح ان الحكم علي جملة انا هو ( ايجو ايمي ) بطريقه عامه خطأ , فمن يقول بصيغه عامه انه يعني يهوه هذا خطأ وايضا من يقول انه بطريقه عامه لايحمل اي معني لللاهوت فهو ايضا خطأ .

لان تعبير ايجو ايمي لوحده لا يفهم منه لاهوت المسيح ولكن يفهم بوضوح من سياق الكلام ان كان تعبير عن لاهوت او تعبير بشري عادي فهو يعني انا اكون وقد تعني كينونه محدوده للبشر او كينونه مطلقه ازليه ابديه للمسيح وهذا يفهم من سياق الكلام

ونسمع كثيرين مما لا خبره لهم يكثرون الصياح بقول ( ان الاعمي قال ايجو ايمي فهل الاعمي يقول انا هو الله ) والحقيقه هذا ينم عن جهل قائل هذه العباره بالتركيب اليوناني

ومعني الكلمتين

ايجو

G1473

ἐγώ
egō
eg-o'
A primary pronoun of the first person, “I” (only expressed when emphatic): - I, me. For the other cases and the plural see G1691, G1698, G1700, G2248, G2249, G2254, G2257, etc.

انا

تعبير ايمي

قاموس سترونج

G1510

εἰμί
eimi
i-mee'
First person singular present indicative; a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; I exist (used only when emphatic): - am, have been,

للمباشر مفرد تعبير بمعني انا كائن او انا هو او كنت

قاموس ثيور

G1510

εἰμί
eimi
Thayer Definition:
1) to be, to exist, to happen, to be present

اكون , كائن , سيحدث, حاضر,

فتعبير ايجو ايمي اتي 305 مره في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه و منهم الكثير استخدم عن البشر في مواقف عاديه ولكن منهم 30 مره اعلان واضح عن لاهوت السيد المسيح في العهد الجديد ويفهم من سياق الكلام معظمهم في انجيل يوحنا

ولكن في البدايه اريد ان اوضح خلفية الكلمه في العهد القديم



هذه الكلمه استخدمت في السبعينية استخدام يشبه استخدام يوحنا لها تعبيرا عن لاهوت المسيح وهي استخدمت في السبعينية اليوناني ترجمه لعدة كلمات عبريه منها



اولا اهيه اشير اهيه وهو اسم الرب = الكائن الذي الكائن


سفر الخروج 3: 14

فَقَالَ اللهُ لِمُوسَى: «اهْيَهِ الَّذِي اهْيَهْ». وَقَالَ: «هَكَذَا تَقُولُ لِبَنِي اسْرَائِيلَ: اهْيَهْ ارْسَلَنِي الَيْكُمْ».

And God said unto Moses, I AM THAT I AM: and he said, Thus shalt thou say unto the children of Israel, I AM hath sent me unto you.

ויאמר אלהים אל־משׁה אהיה אשׁר אהיה ויאמר כה תאמר לבני ישׂראל אהיה שׁלחני אליכם׃

اهيه اشير اهيه

καὶ εἶπεν ὁ θεὸς πρὸς Μωυσῆν Ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ὤν· καὶ εἶπεν Οὕτως ἐρεῖς τοῖς υἱοῖς Ισραηλ Ὁ ὢν ἀπέσταλκέν με πρὸς ὑμᾶς.



ثانيا استخدم ايجو ايمي ترجمه الي تعبير

اني هو = انا هو

سفر اشعياء 41: 4

مَنْ فَعَلَ وَصَنَعَ دَاعِياً الأَجْيَالَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ.

Who hath wrought and done it, calling the generations from the beginning? I the LORD, the first, and with the last; I am He.

מי־פעל ועשׂה קרא הדרות מראשׁ אני יהוה ראשׁון ואת־אחרנים אני־הוא׃

اني هو

τίς ἐνήργησεν καὶ ἐποίησεν ταῦτα; ἐκάλεσεν αὐτὴν ὁ καλῶν αὐτὴν ἀπὸ γενεῶν ἀρχῆς, ἐγὼ θεὸς πρῶτος, καὶ εἰς τὰ ἐπερχόμενα ἐγώ εἰμι.



سفر اشعياء 43: 10

أَنْتُمْ شُهُودِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَعَبْدِي الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا بِي وَتَفْهَمُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. قَبْلِي لَمْ يُصَوَّرْ إِلَهٌ وَبَعْدِي لاَ يَكُونُ.

Ye are My witnesses, saith the LORD, and My servant whom I have chosen; that ye may know and believe Me, and understand that I am He; before Me there was no God formed, neither shall any be after Me.

אתם עדי נאם־יהוה ועבדי אשׁר בחרתי למען תדעו ותאמינו לי ותבינו כי־אני הוא לפני לא־נוצר אל ואחרי לא יהיה׃

اني هو

γένεσθέ μοι μάρτυρες, κἀγὼ μάρτυς, λέγει κύριος ὁ θεός, καὶ ὁ παῖς, ὃν ἐξελεξάμην, ἵνα γνῶτε καὶ πιστεύσητε καὶ συνῆτε ὅτι ἐγώ εἰμι, ἔμπροσθέν μου οὐκ ἐγένετο ἄλλος θεὸς καὶ μετ᾿ ἐμὲ οὐκ ἔσται·

هوتي ايجو ايمي



سفر اشعياء 46: 4

وَإِلَى الشَّيْخُوخَةِ أَنَا هُوَ وَإِلَى الشَّيْبَةِ أَنَا أَحْمِلُ. قَدْ فَعَلْتُ وَأَنَا أَرْفَعُ وَأَنَا أَحْمِلُ وَأُنَجِّي.

Even to old age I am the same, and even to hoar hairs will I carry you; I have made, and I will bear; yea, I will carry, and will deliver.

ועד־זקנה אני הוא ועד־שׂיבה אני אסבל אני עשׂיתי ואני אשׂא ואני אסבל ואמלט׃

ἕως γήρους ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ ἕως ἂν καταγηράσητε, ἐγώ εἰμι· ἐγὼ ἀνέχομαι ὑμῶν, ἐγὼ ἐποίησα καὶ ἐγὼ ἀνήσω, ἐγὼ ἀναλήμψομαι καὶ σώσω ὑμᾶς.



سفر اشعياء 52: 6

لِذَلِكَ يَعْرِفُ شَعْبِيَ اسْمِي. لِذَلِكَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَعْرِفُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْمُتَكَلِّمُ. هَئَنَذَا».

Therefore My people shall know My name; therefore they shall know in that day that I, even He that spoke, behold, here I am.

לכן ידע עמי שׁמי לכן ביום ההוא כי־אני־הוא המדבר הנני׃

اني هو

διὰ τοῦτο γνώσεται ὁ λαός μου τὸ ὄνομά μου ἐν τῇ ἡμέρᾳ ἐκείνῃ, ὅτι ἐγώ εἰμι αὐτὸς ὁ λαλῶν· πάρειμι



ثالثا استخدم لترجمة لفظ انوكي انوكي هو

سفر اشعياء 43: 25

أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ الْمَاحِي ذُنُوبَكَ لأَجْلِ نَفْسِي وَخَطَايَاكَ لاَ أَذْكُرُهَا.

I, even I, am He that blotteth out thy transgressions for Mine own sake; and thy sins I will not remember.

אנכי אנכי הוא מחה פשׁעיך למעני וחטאתיך לא אזכר׃

ἐγώ εἰμι ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ ἐξαλείφων τὰς ἀνομίας σου καὶ οὐ μὴ μνησθήσομαι



سفر اشعياء 51: 12

أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ. مَنْ أَنْتِ حَتَّى تَخَافِي مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ يَمُوتُ وَمِنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُشْبِ؟

I, even I, am He that comforteth you: who art thou, that thou art afraid of man that shall die, and of the son of man that shall be made as grass;

אנכי אנכי הוא מנחמכם מי־את ותיראי מאנושׁ ימות ומבן־אדם חציר ינתן׃

انوكي انوكي هو

ἐγώ εἰμι ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ παρακαλῶν σε· γνῶθι τίνα εὐλαβηθεῖσα ἐφοβήθης ἀπὸ ἀνθρώπου θνητοῦ καὶ ἀπὸ υἱοῦ ἀνθρώπου, οἳ ὡσεὶ χόρτος ἐξηράνθησαν.



ومن خلال كل هذه التعبيرات نفهم انه ليس في لفظ ايجو ايمي فقط ولكن من سياق الكلام يفهم ان ايجو ايمي تعبير عن لاهوت الله





رابعا ان الكلمه استخدمت ايضا كترجمه لكلمة يهوه في العهد القديم بطريقتين

انا يهوه

سفر اشعياء 45: 18

لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «خَالِقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ اللَّهُ. مُصَوِّرُ الأَرْضِ وَصَانِعُهَا. هُوَ قَرَّرَهَا. لَمْ يَخْلُقْهَا بَاطِلاً. لِلسَّكَنِ صَوَّرَهَا. أَنَا الرَّبُّ وَلَيْسَ آخَرُ.

For thus saith the LORD that created the heavens, He is God; that formed the earth and made it, He established it, He created it not a waste, He formed it to be inhabited: I am the LORD, and there is none else.

כי כה אמר־יהוה בורא השׁמים הוא האלהים יצר הארץ ועשׂה הוא כוננה לא־תהו בראה לשׁבת יצרה אני יהוה ואין עוד׃

اني يهوه

Οὕτως λέγει κύριος ὁ ποιήσας τὸν οὐρανόν--οὗτος ὁ θεὸς ὁ καταδείξας τὴν γῆν καὶ ποιήσας αὐτήν, αὐτὸς διώρισεν αὐτήν, οὐκ εἰς κενὸν ἐποίησεν αὐτὴν ἀλλὰ κατοικεῖσθαι-Ἐγώ εἰμι, καὶ οὐκ ἔστιν ἔτι.

فاتت ايجو ايمي مكان انا يهوه



ولهذا ذكر كثير من علماء اللغه ان اني هو = يهوه في المعني لان الاثنين بمعني كائن او يكون ويفهم من سياق الكلام وهو مثل ايجو ايمي يفهم من سياق الكلام



وتركيب هوتي ايجو ايمي هو نفس التركيب الذي استخدمه يوحنا البشير في 13: 19 وساتي الي ذلك بعد قليل



استخدام ايجو ايمي في انجيل يوحنا



استخدم تعبير ايجو ايمي في انجيل يوحنا 24 مره, 17 مره منهم تبعها مفعول به بعض منهم يؤكد لاهوت المسيح ليس فقط في تعبير ايجو ايمي ولكن في الوصف المضاف اليها

وندرس بعض الامثله



انا هو خبز الحياة

انجيل يوحنا 6: 35

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فلاَ يَجُوعُ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَداً.

And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst.

ειπεν δε αυτοις ο ιησους εγω ειμι ο αρτος της ζωης ο ερχομενος προς με ου μη πειναση και ο πιστευων εις εμε ου μη διψηση πωποτε

ايجو ايمي هو ارتوس تيس زويس

وهي قالها المسيح بعد معجزة اشباع الجموع وبعد ان طلب منهم

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 27

اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّ هذَا اللهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ».

فهو يقولها لتلاميذه ليسعوا للطعام الابدي وهو المسيح نفسه

ولكن اليهود تحدوه وقالوا له

30 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «فَأَيَّةَ آيَةٍ تَصْنَعُ لِنَرَى وَنُؤْمِنَ بِكَ؟ مَاذَا تَعْمَلُ؟

وطلبوا منه ايه بعد ان صنع ايه عظيمه جدا وهي اشباع الجموع 
31 آبَاؤُنَا أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ أَعْطَاهُمْ خُبْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ لِيَأْكُلُوا».

وهو ادعوا ان ما فعله موسي كان اعظم لانه اعطاهم المن 
32 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَيْسَ مُوسَى أَعْطَاكُمُ الْخُبْزَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، بَلْ أَبِي يُعْطِيكُمُ الْخُبْزَ الْحَقِيقِيَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ،

فاجاب المسيح بشئ مهم وان الذي اعطي المن ليس هو موسي ولكن الاب العامل بالابن في الروح القدس وتوضيحه كيفية اعطاء المن من الاب بالابن فقال 
33 لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ».

ووضح ان الاب والاب واحد وان الاب لم يعطي الخبز وتوقف ولكن مستمر عن طريق اعطاء ابنه النازل من السماء 
34 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هذَا الْخُبْزَ».
35 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا.
36 وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي، وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ.

وهنا يوضح المسيح انه خبز الحياه معطي الحياه وانه له الدور الحيوي في تكوين الحياه واستمراريتها فهو غذاء العالم وهو مخلص العالم فالمسيح يوضح انه لا يقارن بالمن لان المن الذي ياكله يجوع رغم انه عطيه من الله اما المسيح الله ذاته من ياكل منه لا يجوع

وهنا تعبير ايجو ايمي لم يكن في ذاته يثبت لاهوت المسيح ولكن تعبير ايجو ايمي مع الصفه المضافه اليه تثبت لاهوت المسيح هذا بالاضافه الي خلفية استخدام تعبير ايجو ايمي في العهد القديم التي يعرفها القديس يوحنا جيدا

وتكرر التركيب في نفس الاصحاح السادس عدة مرات

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 41

فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 6: 48

أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ.


إنجيل يوحنا 6: 51

أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».



انا هو نور العالم

انجيل يوحنا 8: 12

ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضاً قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».

Then spake Jesus again unto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth me shall not walk in darkness, but shall have the light of life.

παλιν ουν ο ιησους αυτοις ελαλησεν λεγων εγω ειμι το φως του κοσμου ο ακολουθων εμοι ου μη περιπατησει εν τη σκοτια αλλ εξει το φως της ζωης

ايجو ايمي تو فوس تو كوزمو



وبالطبع لا يستطيع اي انسان ولا نبي ان يقول انه نور العالم وبخاصه لليهود لان نور العالم هو الله

سفر المزامير 27: 1

اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي، مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟



سفر المزامير 89: 15

طُوبَى لِلشَّعْبِ الْعَارِفِينَ الْهُتَافَ. يَا رَبُّ، بِنُورِ وَجْهِكَ يَسْلُكُونَ.



سفر إشعياء 9: 2

اَلشَّعْبُ السَّالِكُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ أَبْصَرَ نُورًا عَظِيمًا. الْجَالِسُونَ فِي أَرْضِ ظِلاَلِ الْمَوْتِ أَشْرَقَ عَلَيْهِمْ نُورٌ.



والمسيح كررها ايضا

إنجيل يوحنا 9: 5

مَا دُمْتُ فِي الْعَالَمِ فَأَنَا نُورُ الْعَالَمِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 12: 46

أَنَا قَدْ جِئْتُ نُورًا إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، حَتَّى كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي لاَ يَمْكُثُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ.

فتعليقه هذا يؤكد اعلان لاهوته

فالصيغه للصفه مع استخدام ايجوا ايمي يؤكد لاهوت المسيح لانه كينونته نور وطبيعته نور وهو النور الوحيد للعالم والذي يرفضه يرفض النور الالهي



انا هو الباب

انجيل يوحنا 10: 9

أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى.

I am the door: by me if any man enter in, he shall be saved, and shall go in and out, and find pasture.

εγω ειμι η θυρα δι εμου εαν τις εισελθη σωθησεται και εισελευσεται και εξελευσεται και νομην ευρησει

ايجو ايمي اي ثيورا

من سياق الكلام مع اليهود نفهم اهمية هذه المقوله فاليهود بدؤا يرفضوا يسوع وايضا يطردوا كل من يعلن ان يسوع هو المسيح مثل الاعمي الذي شفاه يسوع في الاصحاح السابق ( 9 ) وهنا المسيح يبدا يوضح الفرق بينه وبين القاده والمعلمين البشريين في هذا الزمان فهم يصفهم بسراق ولصوص ولهذا يقول

1 «اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِي لاَ يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ إِلَى حَظِيرَةِ الْخِرَافِ، بَلْ يَطْلَعُ مِنْ مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ، فَذَاكَ سَارِقٌ وَلِصٌّ.
2 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنَ الْبَابِ فَهُوَ رَاعِي الْخِرَافِ.
3 لِهذَا يَفْتَحُ الْبَوَّابُ، وَالْخِرَافُ تَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ، فَيَدْعُو خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ بِأَسْمَاءٍ وَيُخْرِجُهَا.
4 وَمَتَى أَخْرَجَ خِرَافَهُ الْخَاصَّةَ يَذْهَبُ أَمَامَهَا، وَالْخِرَافُ تَتْبَعُهُ، لأَنَّهَا تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَهُ.
5 وَأَمَّا الْغَرِيبُ فَلاَ تَتْبَعُهُ بَلْ تَهْرُبُ مِنْهُ، لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَعْرِفُ صَوْتَ الْغُرَبَاءِ».
6 هذَا الْمَثَلُ قَالَهُ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ، وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَلَمْ يَفْهَمُوا مَا هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهِ.
7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا بَابُ الْخِرَافِ.
8 جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا قَبْلِي هُمْ سُرَّاقٌ وَلُصُوصٌ، وَلكِنَّ الْخِرَافَ لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لَهُمْ.
9 أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى.

فالمسيح يشرح بوضوح مع ذكر تشبيه شعبه بالخراف والقاده الدينيين الخاطئين بالسراق واللصوص ولكنه هو باب الحياه للخراف خارجه تموت وان دخلت فيه يكون لهم حياه

ومع ملاحظه ان الاسلوب الشرقي في ان الراعي في هذا الزمان كان ينام في الباب موضع الباب لكي يمنع اي احد ان يفتح الباب خلسه ولهذا المسيح يقول انه هو الوسيله الوحيده للوصول للحياه الابدية ولهذا يقول بوضوح انه المخلص ومن يقبله يخلص ومن يدخل اي يحتمي فيه في العالم ويخرج الي الابديه ويجد مرعي هو الملكوت

فهو بتعبير الباب يتكلم عن طريق الخلاص منه وفيه فقط ولهذا يستخدم معها تعبير ايجو ايمي انا هو لتاكيد انه هو المخلص فادي العالم ويكون ايضا تعبير ايجو ايمي ليس في ذاته فقط ولكن في سياق الكلام يفيد لاهوت المسيح

ثم يقول المسيح شيئ مهم جدا وهو

10 اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ، وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ.

وهنا يعلن كماله لما قال انه هو واهب الحياه وليكون للانسان افضل شيئ وهو ملكوت الله في وجوده مع الله وبالطبع لا يستطيع انسان ولا نبي ان يقول انه اتي ليكون لنا وللعالم حياه لانه لا يوجد انسان واهب حياه الا الله فقط

ويكمل بعذ ذلك مره اخري بتعبير ايجو ايمي في



انا هو الراعي الصالح

انجيل يوحنا 10: 11

أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.

I am the good shepherd: the good shepherd giveth his life for the sheep.

εγω ειμι ο ποιμην ο καλος ο ποιμην ο καλος την ψυχην αυτου τιθησιν υπερ των προβατων

ايجو ايمي او بويمين او كالوس

وهي مرتبطه بما سبق بمعني انه يكمل في نفس السياق بعد ان اثبت انه باب الخلاص ومعطي الحياه يوضح انه الراعي الصالح ويضيف ايجو ايمي الي صفة الراعي الصالح وهو ايضا يفرق بينه وبين القادة الدينيين في هذا الزمان وغيره بان يشبههم بالاجراء وهذا لانهم لا يبالون بخلاص الانسان

11 أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.
12 وَأَمَّا الَّذِي هُوَ أَجِيرٌ، وَلَيْسَ رَاعِيًا، الَّذِي لَيْسَتِ الْخِرَافُ لَهُ، فَيَرَى الذِّئْبَ مُقْبِلاً وَيَتْرُكُ الْخِرَافَ وَيَهْرُبُ، فَيَخْطَفُ الذِّئْبُ الْخِرَافَ وَيُبَدِّدُهَا.
13 وَالأَجِيرُ يَهْرُبُ لأَنَّهُ أَجِيرٌ، وَلاَ يُبَالِي بِالْخِرَافِ.
14 أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي،

وهذه الصفه هي معروفه انها للرب

سفر المزامير 23: 1

الرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ.



سفر المزامير 80: 1

يَا رَاعِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، اصْغَ، يَا قَائِدَ يُوسُفَ كَالضَّأْنِ، يَا جَالِسًا عَلَى الْكَرُوبِيمِ أَشْرِقْ.



سفر إشعياء 40: 11

كَرَاعٍ يَرْعَى قَطِيعَهُ. بِذِرَاعِهِ يَجْمَعُ الْحُمْلاَنَ، وَفِي حِضْنِهِ يَحْمِلُهَا، وَيَقُودُ الْمُرْضِعَاتِ».



سفر حزقيال 34: 12

كَمَا يَفْتَقِدُ الرَّاعِي قَطِيعَهُ يَوْمَ يَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِ غَنَمِهِ الْمُشَتَّتَةِ، هكَذَا أَفْتَقِدُ غَنَمِي وَأُخَلِّصُهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَمَاكِنِ الَّتِي تَشَتَّتَتْ إِلَيْهَا فِي يَوْمِ الْغَيْمِ وَالضَّبَابِ.



فهذا تعبير يؤكد انه هو الرب وهو الفادي وهو في نفس السياق يوضح انه يضع نفسه عن الخراف لخلاصها

وهذا التعبير الواضح عن الوهيته مع استخدام ايجو ايمي يؤكد لاهوته



انا هو القيامة والحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا،



Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live:

ειπεν αυτη ο ιησους εγω ειμι η αναστασις και η ζωη ο πιστευων εις εμε καν αποθανη ζησεται

ايجو ايمي اي اناستاسيس كاي اي زوي

واتسائل ايضا هل يستطيع ان يقول انسان او نبي انا هو القيامة والحياه

وقيلت هذه العباره لمرثا اخت اليعازر بعد موته حين اخبرها الرب يسوع بان لعازر سوف يقوم

21 فَقَالَتْ مَرْثَا لِيَسُوعَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، لَوْ كُنْتَ ههُنَا لَمْ يَمُتْ أَخِي!
22 لكِنِّي الآنَ أَيْضًا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا تَطْلُبُ مِنَ اللهِ يُعْطِيكَ اللهُ إِيَّاهُ».
23 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «سَيَقُومُ أَخُوكِ».
24 قَالَتْ لَهُ مَرْثَا: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ سَيَقُومُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ، فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».
25 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا،

والرب يسوع هنا يعلن انه ليس فقط يمنح حياه ولكن هو في ذاته القياه والحياه وهذا ما ذكره يوحنا في بداية انجيله وقال

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 4

فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ،

وهنا يوضح سلطانه علي كل شيئ بما فيه الموت نفسه وهو اكد هذا الكلام بمعجزة اقامة اليعازر بعد ان كان مات باربع ايام

وهنا يوضح المسيح ان من يتمسك بالمسيح ينتصر علي الموت وينتقل معه الي الحياه ومن يرفض المسيح يخضع للموت الابدي في انفصال عن الله في الجحيم

وبالطبع هذا اعلان لاهوت لان المسيح يعلن باستخدام ايجو ايمي كينونته انه هو ذات الحياه وهو القيامه ولا يقف امامه اي شيئ ولا الموت ذاته



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.



Jesus saith unto him, I am the way, the truth, and the life: no man cometh unto the Father, but by me.

λεγει αυτω ο ιησους εγω ειμι η οδος και η αληθεια και η ζωη ουδεις ερχεται προς τον πατερα ει μη δι εμου

ايجو ايمي اي اودوس كاي اي اليثيا كاي اي زوي

وبالطبع هذه العباره لايتسطيع احد ان يجادل فيها انها اعلان لاهوت فلا يستطيع انسان ولا نبي ولا ملاك ان يقول انه هو الطريق وهو الحق المطلق وهو الحياه

وهو قالها لتلاميذه قبل ان يسلم ليصلب وكان يجيب علي سؤال لتوما

1 «لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي.
2 فِي بَيْتِ أَبِي مَنَازِلُ كَثِيرَةٌ، وَإِلاَّ فَإِنِّي كُنْتُ قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ. أَنَا أَمْضِي لأُعِدَّ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا،
3 وَإِنْ مَضَيْتُ وَأَعْدَدْتُ لَكُمْ مَكَانًا آتِي أَيْضًا وَآخُذُكُمْ إِلَيَّ، حَتَّى حَيْثُ أَكُونُ أَنَا تَكُونُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا،
4 وَتَعْلَمُونَ حَيْثُ أَنَا أَذْهَبُ وَتَعْلَمُونَ الطَّرِيقَ».
5 قَالَ لَهُ تُومَا: «يَا سَيِّدُ، لَسْنَا نَعْلَمُ أَيْنَ تَذْهَبُ، فَكَيْفَ نَقْدِرُ أَنْ نَعْرِفَ الطَّرِيقَ؟»
6 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.

فهو يعلن بموضوع انه صاحب الملكوت وهو الذي خلق واعد الملكوت وهو الذي ياتي في المجيئ الثاني ليدين وياخذ المؤمنين الي ملكوته

وهذا ما قاله اشعياء النبي

سفر اشعياء 35

4 قُولُوا لِخَائِفِي الْقُلُوبِ: «تَشَدَّدُوا لاَ تَخَافُوا. هُوَذَا إِلهُكُمُ. الانْتِقَامُ يَأْتِي. جِزَاءُ اللهِ. هُوَ يَأْتِي وَيُخَلِّصُكُمْ».
5 حِينَئِذٍ تَتَفَقَّعُ عُيُونُ الْعُمْيِ، وَآذَانُ الصُّمِّ تَتَفَتَّحُ.
6 حِينَئِذٍ يَقْفِزُ الأَعْرَجُ كَالإِيَّلِ وَيَتَرَنَّمُ لِسَانُ الأَخْرَسِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدِ انْفَجَرَتْ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِيَاهٌ، وَأَنْهَارٌ فِي الْقَفْرِ.
7 وَيَصِيرُ السَّرَابُ أَجَمًا، وَالْمَعْطَشَةُ يَنَابِيعَ مَاءٍ. فِي مَسْكِنِ الذِّئَابِ، فِي مَرْبِضِهَا دَارٌ لِلْقَصَبِ وَالْبَرْدِيِّ.
8 وَتَكُونُ هُنَاكَ سِكَّةٌ وَطَرِيقٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا: «الطَّرِيقُ الْمُقَدَّسَةُ». لاَ يَعْبُرُ فِيهَا نَجِسٌ، بَلْ هِيَ لَهُمْ. مَنْ سَلَكَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ حَتَّى الْجُهَّالُ، لاَ يَضِلُّ.
9 لاَ يَكُونُ هُنَاكَ أَسَدٌ. وَحْشٌ مُفْتَرِسٌ لاَ يَصْعَدُ إِلَيْهَا. لاَ يُوجَدُ هُنَاكَ. بَلْ يَسْلُكُ الْمَفْدِيُّونَ فِيهَا.

فالمسيح اكد انه هو الطريق للوصول وطريق الخلاص ولا يوجد طريق واحد للخلاص الا به فانبياء العهد القديم كلهم رغم ما فعلوه من اقوال وافعال لكنهم لم يصلوا وذهبوا الي الهاويه علي الرجاء بالقيامه عندما ياتي المخلص , فهو بهذا يؤكد انه هو الرجاء وهو الذي انتظره كل انبياء العهد القديم وهو الطريق الي خلاصهم وخلاص العالم ولا تصالح مع الاب الا من خلاله وقبول فداؤه

الحق وهي تعني الصدق والامانه المطلقه وهو كرر كثيرا عن نفسه انه هو الحق فهو ليس فقط يقول الحق ويخبر بالحق بل هو ذاته الحق وهو اعلان الحق ذاته وهو الكلمه الحق الذي صار جسدا

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 14

وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَدًا وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا، وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ، مَجْدًا كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ، مَمْلُوءًا نِعْمَةً وَحَقًّا.

ثم ثالثا يعلن انه الحياه ذات الحياه والهدف الذي نسعي اليه وهو الحياه الابدية وهذا كما شرحت سابقا في انا هو القيامه والحياة انه معروف في العهد القديم ان الله هو الحياه

فالطريق والحياه هو الوسيله والغايه في نفس الوقت فالمسيح وسيلة الوصوله وهو الحياه الابديه الغايه من الوصول

وباستخدام تعبير ايجو ايمي فيهو يؤكد ان كينونته وذاته طريق وذاته وكينونته حق وذاته حياه فالتعبير مع الصفات يؤكد لاهوت المسيح بطريقه واضحه جدا



انا الكرمه الحقيقية

إنجيل يوحنا 15: 1

«أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ.

I am the true vine, and my Father is the husbandman.

εγω ειμι η αμπελος η αληθινη και ο πατηρ μου ο γεωργος εστιν

ايجو ايمي اي امبيلوس اي اليثيني


والرب يسوع المسيح يربط بينه وبين الاب وفي سياق كلامه ايضا يربط بينه وبين شعبه

إنجيل يوحنا 15: 5

أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا.

فهو بهذا وضح كيف انه الطريق ايضا

وهذا التعبير مهم لانه يربط بنبوات العهد القديم ايضا

سفر اشعياء 27

1 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يُعَاقِبُ الرَّبُّ بِسَيْفِهِ الْقَاسِي الْعَظِيمِ الشَّدِيدِ لَوِيَاثَانَ، الْحَيَّةَ الْهَارِبَةَ. لَوِيَاثَانَ الْحَيَّةَ الْمُتَحَوِّيَةَ، وَيَقْتُلُ التِّنِّينَ الَّذِي فِي الْبَحْرِ.
2 فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ غَنُّوا لِلْكَرْمَةِ الْمُشَتَهَاةِ:
3 «أَنَا الرَّبُّ حَارِسُهَا. أَسْقِيهَا كُلَّ لَحْظَةٍ. لِئَلاَّ يُوقَعَ بِهَا أَحْرُسُهَا لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا.

فهو يوضح ان شعبه بدونه لا يكون كما ذكر ان شعبه كرمه خرجت من مصر في

سفر المزامير 80

7 يَا إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ أَرْجِعْنَا، وَأَنِرْ بِوَجْهِكَ فَنَخْلُصَ.
8 كَرْمَةً مِنْ مِصْرَ نَقَلْتَ. طَرَدْتَ أُمَمًا وَغَرَسْتَهَا.
9 هَيَّأْتَ قُدَّامَهَا فَأَصَّلَتْ أُصُولَهَا فَمَلأَتِ الأَرْضَ.
10 غَطَّى الْجِبَالَ ظِلُّهَا، وَأَغْصَانُهَا أَرْزَ اللهِ.
11 مَدَّتْ قُضْبَانَهَا إِلَى الْبَحْرِ، وَإِلَى النَّهْرِ فُرُوعَهَا.
12 فَلِمَاذَا هَدَمْتَ جُدْرَانَهَا فَيَقْطِفَهَا كُلُّ عَابِرِي الطَّرِيقِ؟
13 يُفْسِدُهَا الْخِنْزِيرُ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ، وَيَرْعَاهَا وَحْشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ.
14 يَا إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ، ارْجِعَنَّ. اطَّلِعْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَانْظُرْ وَتَعَهَّدْ هذِهِ الْكَرْمَةَ،
15 وَالْغَرْسَ الَّذِي غَرَسَتْهُ يَمِينُكَ، وَالابْنَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتَهُ لِنَفْسِكَ.
16 هِيَ مَحْرُوقَةٌ بِنَارٍ، مَقْطُوعَةٌ. مِنِ انْتِهَارِ وَجْهِكَ يَبِيدُونَ.
17 لِتَكُنْ يَدُكَ عَلَى رَجُلِ يَمِينِكَ، وَعَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتَهُ لِنَفْسِكَ،
18 فَلاَ نَرْتَدَّ عَنْكَ. أَحْيِنَا فَنَدْعُوَ بِاسْمِكَ.
19 يَا رَبُّ إِلهَ الْجُنُودِ، أَرْجِعْنَا. أَنِرْ بِوَجْهِكَ فَنَخْلُصَ.

فاسرائيل كرمه محترقه وبدون ابن ادم الحقيقي رب الجنود هو الذي يجعلها كرمه حقيقيه لانه ياخذ اغصان الكرمه التي بدات تموت ويغرسها في نفسه فيعطيها حياه

فالمسيح يحقق ما فشلت فيه كل الامه الاسرائيليه في تحقيقه وهو الخلاص وان تكون سبب بركه للامم لان في المسيح تتبارك الامم

سفر التكوين 12: 3

وَأُبَارِكُ مُبَارِكِيكَ، وَلاَعِنَكَ أَلْعَنُهُ. وَتَتَبَارَكُ فِيكَ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ».

والكرمه تاتي بعصير العنب والخمر وهي تشبه من تعطي دمائها لحياة الاخرين وهو دائما علامه للفرح ولهذا المسيح استخدم الخمر ليتحول في سر الافخاريستيا الي دمه الذي يهب حياه لمن يتناول منه

ولهذا استخدام تعبير ايجو ايمي الذي يعبر عن الكينونه مع صفه وهي انه الكرمه الحقيقيه واهب الحياه ايضا يؤكد لاهوته



اتي الي العدد الذي يستشهد به المشككون بدون فهم

انجيل يوحنا 9: 9

آخَرُونَ قَالُوا: «هَذَا هُوَ». وَآخَرُونَ: «إِنَّهُ يُشْبِهُهُ». وَأَمَّا هُوَ فَقَالَ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ».

Some said, This is he: others said, He is like him: but he said, I am he.

αλλοι ελεγον οτι ουτος εστιν αλλοι δε οτι ομοιος αυτω εστιν εκεινος ελεγεν οτι εγω ειμι

وهنا الصفه المرتبطه بايجو ايمي التي قاله الاعمي بانه يجيب علي سؤال هل هو الاعمي فاجاب انا انا هو الاعمي

فهي تشير لكينونته اعمي منذ ولادته ولهذا لايستشهد بها بغباء بان تنكر استخدامات يوحنا الحبيب لتعبير ايجو ايمي الذي يثبت لاهوت المسيح في انجيل يوحنا
فبالفعل اطلقت علي اخرين

فقد قالها الملاك جبريل

Luk 1:19 فأجاب الملاك: «أنا جبرائيل الواقف قدام الله وأرسلت لأكلمك وأبشرك بهذا.

Luk 1:19 καὶ ἀποκριθεὶς ὁἄγγελος εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ἐγώ εἰμι Γαβριὴλ ὁ παρεστηκὼς ἐνώπιον τοῦ Θεοῦ, καὶ ἀπεστάλην λαλῆσαι πρὸς σε καὶ εὐαγγελίσασθαί σοι ταῦτα·



ولكنه يشرح من هو وربط ايجو ايمي بصفة انه ملاك يقف قدام الله فهي صفه واضحه محدوده توضح ان ايجو ايمي لاتعني يهوه



وكذلك أيضا ً نطق بها بطرس

Act 10:21 فنزل بطرس إلى الرجال الذين أرسلهم إليه كرنيليوس وقال: «ها أنا الذي تطلبونه. ما هو السبب الذي حضرتم لأجله؟»

Act 10:21 καταβὰς δὲ Πέτρος πρὸς τοὺς ἄνδρας εἶπεν· ἰδοὺ ἐγώ εἰμιὃν ζητεῖτε· τίς ἡ αἰτία δι᾿ἣν πάρεστε;

وهو ايضا يجيب سؤال سائل يسال عن بطرس فاجاب انه هو بطرس



اذا الثلاث مرات استخدمت مع صفه لا تعطي ايجو ايمي معني لاهوتي علي الاطلاق

فكما هو واضح لو سالت شخص هل انت سامح يقول انا هو. اي انه هو سامح فهي لا تحمل اي معني لاهوتي وليست مرادف ليهوه

ولكن لما سؤال المسيح من هو او كان يشرح فكان يقول انا هو بصفه تثبت لاهوته او بدون صفه كما في الامثله الاتيه ايضا تثبت لاهوته لانه يقول انا هو بطريقه مطلقه



واستخدامات اخري بدون صفه قد تبدو غامضه ولكن بتفكير قليل نكتشف عمق معناها

انجيل يوحنا 4: 26

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».

Jesus saith unto her, I that speak unto thee am he.

λεγει αυτη ο ιησους εγω ειμι ο λαλων σοι

ايجو ايمي او لالون

وهو يقصد بها ان كينونته هو المسايا وهو تعبير رغم انه غير مباشر ولكن يقول لها ان رجاؤها ورجاء الشعوب في مجيئ المسيا يتحقق فيه

ولكن نلاحظ شيئ عجيب في هذا العدد ان يوحنا الحبيب استخدم نفس تركيب السبعينية تماما في

سفر اشعياء 52: 6

لِذَلِكَ يَعْرِفُ شَعْبِيَ اسْمِي. لِذَلِكَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَعْرِفُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْمُتَكَلِّمُ. هَئَنَذَا».

Therefore My people shall know My name; therefore they shall know in that day that I, even He that spoke, behold, here I am.

לכן ידע עמי שׁמי לכן ביום ההוא כי־אני־הוא המדבר הנני׃

اني هو

διὰ τοῦτο γνώσεται ὁ λαός μου τὸ ὄνομά μου ἐν τῇ ἡμέρᾳ ἐκείνῃ, ὅτι ἐγώ εἰμι αὐτὸς ὁ λαλῶν· πάρειμι

ايجو ايمي ايتوس او لالون

فهو بطريقه رائعه يثبت ان الشعب يعرف الرب يسوع المسيح انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وانه هو المتكلم



انجيل يوحنا 6: 20

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ لاَ تَخَافُوا».

But he saith unto them, It is I; be not afraid.

ο δε λεγει αυτοις εγω ειμι μη φοβεισθε

وهو يقول انا هو الذي ينزع الخوف والاضطراب لان معه لا يخاف الانسان من شيئ ولا يحتاج شيئ



واتي الي تعبيرات ايجو ايمي استخدمها يوحنا الحبيب بطريقه عميقه بدون صفه

انجيل يوحنا 8: 24

فَقُلْتُ لَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ تَمُوتُونَ فِي خَطَايَاكُمْ».

I said therefore unto you, that ye shall die in your sins: for if ye believe not that I am he, ye shall die in your sins

ειπον ουν υμιν οτι αποθανεισθε εν ταις αμαρτιαις υμων εαν γαρ μη πιστευσητε οτι εγω ειμι αποθανεισθε εν ταις αμαρτιαις υμων

وهنا ما علاقة ايجو ايمي والذي يرفض ان يسوع المسيح هو ايجو ايمي يموت في خطاياه ؟

الاجابه واضحه فحتي بدون وجود صفه فالمسيح يوضح لهم انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد المخلص ويكتفي بتعبير انا الكائن الذي هو نفس معني يهوه

فيقول لهم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا يهوه تموتون في خطاياكم



انجيل يوحنا 8: 28

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئاً مِنْ نَفْسِي بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.

Then said Jesus unto them, When ye have lifted up the Son of man, then shall ye know that I am he, and that I do nothing of myself; but as my Father hath taught me, I speak these things.

ειπεν ουν αυτοις ο ιησους οταν υψωσητε τον υιον του ανθρωπου τοτε γνωσεσθε οτι εγω ειμι και απ εμαυτου ποιω ουδεν αλλα καθως εδιδαξεν με ο πατηρ μου ταυτα λαλω

وماذا يقصد برفع ابن الانسان الا صلبه

فهو يقول لهم متي رفعوا المسيح علي عود الصليب يبدؤا يدركون انه هو المسيا الله الظاهر في الجسدالذي تتحقق فيه النبوات

فايضا تعبير ايجو ايمي هنا رغم انه بدون صفه الا انه واضح انه يتكلم عن كينونة المسيح الكائن



انجيل يوحنا 13: 19

أَقُولُ لَكُمُ الآنَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ حَتَّى مَتَى كَانَ تُؤْمِنُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ.

Now I tell you before it come, that, when it is come to pass, ye may believe that I am he.

απ αρτι λεγω υμιν προ του γενεσθαι ινα οταν γενηται πιστευσητε οτι εγω ειμι

وهنا المسيح يتكلم عن ما سيحدث من احداث الصلب والموت والقيامه فهو يقول لهم انه سبق فاخبرهم حتي يؤمنون انه الكائن منذ الازل والي الابد الذي يعلم كل شيئ

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8

«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

فهو ايضا شهاده للاهوته بطريقه غير مباشره



وندرس ثلاث امثله لاستخدام ايجو ايمي في اعداد متتالية

انجيل يوحنا 18

3 فَأَخَذَ يَهُوذَا الْجُنْدَ وَخُدَّامًا مِنْ عِنْدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ، وَجَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بِمَشَاعِلَ وَمَصَابِيحَ وَسِلاَحٍ.
4 فَخَرَجَ يَسُوعُ وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِكُلِّ مَا يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِ، وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟»
5 أَجَابُوهُ: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا هُوَ». وَكَانَ يَهُوذَا مُسَلِّمُهُ أَيْضًا وَاقِفًا مَعَهُمْ.
6 فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ»، رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ وَسَقَطُوا عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
7 فَسَأَلَهُمْ أَيْضًا: «مَنْ تَطْلُبُونَ؟» فَقَالُوا: «يَسُوعَ النَّاصِرِيَّ».
8 أَجَابَ يَسُوع: «قَدْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَنِي فَدَعُوا هؤُلاَءِ يَذْهَبُونَ».


Joh 18:3 Judas then, having received a band of men and officers from the chief priests and Pharisees, cometh thither with lanterns and torches and weapons.

Joh 18:4 Jesus therefore, knowing all things that should come upon him, went forth, and said unto them, Whom seek ye?

Joh 18:5 They answered him, Jesus of Nazareth. Jesus saith unto them, I am he. And Judas also, which betrayed him, stood with them.

Joh 18:6 As soon then as he had said unto them, I am he, they went backward, and fell to the ground.

Joh 18:7 Then asked he them again, Whom seek ye? And they said, Jesus of Nazareth.

Joh 18:8 Jesus answered, I have told you that I am he: if therefore ye seek me, let these go their way:



Joh 18:3 ο ουν ιουδας λαβων την σπειραν και εκ των αρχιερεων και φαρισαιων υπηρετας ερχεται εκει μετα φανων και λαμπαδων και οπλων

Joh 18:4 ιησους ουν ειδως παντα τα ερχομενα επ αυτον εξελθων ειπεν αυτοις τινα ζητειτε

Joh 18:5 απεκριθησαν αυτω ιησουν τον ναζωραιον λεγει αυτοις ο ιησους εγω ειμι ειστηκει δε και ιουδας ο παραδιδους αυτον μετ αυτων

Joh 18:6 ως ουν ειπεν αυτοις οτι εγω ειμι απηλθον εις τα οπισω και επεσον χαμαι

Joh 18:7 παλιν ουν αυτους επηρωτησεν τινα ζητειτε οι δε ειπον ιησουν τον ναζωραιον

Joh 18:8 απεκριθη ο ιησους ειπον υμιν οτι εγω ειμι ει ουν εμε ζητειτε αφετε τουτους υπαγειν

والشهاده القويه التي تشهد للفظ ايجو ايمي ( انا هو ) هو انهم لما سمعوا وهو يقول ايجو ايمي رجعوا الي الوراء وسقطوا علي الارض وهذا امر ليس امر عابر لكي نتجاهله ولكن هذا يظهر قوة هذا الاسم بالطريقه التي يفهمها اليهود الذي جعلهم يرتعبوا ويرجعوا الي الوراء ويسقطون علي الارض بهذه الطريقه

فهو تعبير قوي عن لاهوته ليحدث لهم مثل هذا

فاؤكد ان ايجو ايمي لو ارتبطت بصفه يتضح معناها من الصفه المرتبطه بها

لو كانت اجابة سؤال فهي مرتبطه بمعني السؤال

ولكن بصيغه مطلقه فهي تعني الكائن هو معني اسم يهوه في العبري



واتي الي التعبير الخطير جدا وهو

انجيل يوحنا 8: 58

قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».

Jesus said unto them, Verily, verily, I say unto you, Before Abraham was, I am.

ειπεν αυτοις ο ιησους αμην αμην λεγω υμιν πριν αβρααμ γενεσθαι εγω ειμι

قبل ان يكون ابراهيم هو الكائن واسم الكينونه هو يهوه فهو يقول لهم عن ازليته وانه قبل ان يوجد ابراهيم هو يهوه الكائن منذ الازل والي الابد



وشرحت هذا العدد في سياقه بتفصيل اكثر في ملف

قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10278



هذا هو شرح يوحنا الحبيب اللاهوتي الرائع للاهوت المسيح في انجيله مستقيا من اشعياء النبي والترجمه السبعينيه لكلمات وتعبير اشعياء


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*
قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن​يوحنا 8: 58

Holy_bible_1



الشبهة



يشكك البعض في معني هذا العدد

وفي الحقيقه لم اهتم بما قاله المشككين لانهم داروا في حلقات مفرغه كثيره جدا

ولكن ملخص الذي اريد ان اتكلم عنه

1 لماذا حاول اليهود رجم المسيح عندما قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ؟

2 هل هذه المقوله اعلان لاهوته ؟

3 مقارنه عن الموجودين قبل ابراهيم مثل اخنوخ والشيطان



الرد



ولندرس معا الاعداد

8: 12 ثم كلمهم يسوع ايضا قائلا انا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشي في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة
وبدا يسوع يكلم اليهود ( ومن دقة التعبير الكتابي انه كتب هنا يسوع فقط لانه يكلم اليهود الذين لم يؤمنوا بعد بانه المسيح وارجوا الرجوع الي اهمية لقب المسيح في ملف المسيح في الفكر اليهودي ) فقال او شئ في هذا الحوار
انا هو نور العالم
وترجمة في التراجم المختلفة
(KJV-1611) Then spake Iesus againe vnto them, saying, I am the light of the world: he that followeth mee, shall not walke in darkenesse, but shall haue the light of life.
ولم تختلف كل الترجمات الانجليزي علي هذا المعني "انا هو نور العالم "
وهي يوناني
(GNT-TR) παλιν ουν ο ιησους αυτοις ελαλησεν λεγων εγω ειμι το φως του κοσμου ο ακολουθων εμοι ου μη περιπατησει εν τη σκοτια αλλ εξει το φως της ζωης
ايجو امي تو فوس تون كوسمون
انا هو نور العالم
وماذا تعني هذه الكلمه لليهود ؟
نري بعض الاعداد من العهد القديم الواضحه
اش 60: 1 قومي استنيري لانه قد جاء نورك ومجد الرب اشرق عليك.

اش 60: 2 لانه ها هي الظلمة تغطي الارض والظلام الدامس الامم.اما عليك فيشرق الرب ومجده عليك يرى.

اش 60: 3 فتسير الامم في نورك والملوك في ضياء اشراقك

وايضا

اش 9: 2 الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما.الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور.

وعن المسيا المنتظر
اش 42: 6 انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك واحفظك واجعلك عهدا للشعب ونورا للامم

اش 42: 7 لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس المأسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة

وهنا بدا المسيح في توضيح من هو انها المسيا المنتظر هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو مجد الله وحلوله نور للعالم فقال انا هو نور العالم

وهو ايضا تذكره لهم بانه هو الذي كان يسير امام اباؤهم في عمود النار ينير لهم

فيقول عن نفسه ايجو امي التي تعني انا هو ولتاكيد ان التعبير عن الله نري الصفه المرتبطه بكلمة ايجوا ايمي فلما نري ان السيد المسيح يصف نفسه ( انا هو ... نور العالم ) صفه مطلقه تطلق علي الله فقط ولا تطلق علي البشر
ويؤكد ذلك انه سيفيض بنوره علي العالم ويعطي حياه بقوله من يتبعه فيكون له نور الحياه
وهنا انزعج اليهود جدا واعترضوا وقالوا
8: 13 فقال له الفريسيون انت تشهد لنفسك شهادتك ليست حقا
فقالوا ان كلامه بدون دليل لانه يشهد لنفسه ( وهذا ما اعتدناه من اسلوب الشيطان واتباعه التشكيك وعندما يقدم فكر صحيح يدعون انه بدون دليل )
8: 14 اجاب يسوع و قال لهم و ان كنت اشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق لاني اعلم من اين اتيت و الى اين اذهب و اما انتم فلا تعلمون من اين اتي و لا الى اين اذهب
وهنا يجيبهم يسوع بعدما شرح لهم سابقا في يوحنا 5 ان الذي يشهد له باستمرار الاب والكتاب وهو مستمر ايضا ولانه في الاب والاب فيه فشهادته حق ولتاكيد ذلك وايضا شرحا للاهوته ومصدره انه يعلم وجوده قبل تجسده ويعرف ابديته بعد قيامته ليس كاي انسان لايعلم من هو قبل ولاده لانه كان لا شئ وبعد موته لانه لايستطيع ان يعرف العالم الروحاني كل المعرفه
فالمسيح ازلي ابدي اما البشر فلهم بداية لايعلمون ما قبلها وبعد موتهم لا يدركون بالكامل
8: 15 انتم حسب الجسد تدينون اما انا فلست ادين احدا
لانهم عن دون فهم ولا ادراك ادانوه رغم انه هو الديان الحقيقي الذي لم ياتي وقت عمله كديان بعد
فيقول لهم انهم بحسب الجسد لانهم جسدانييون اما هو فهو لازال في مجيؤه الاول مجيئ الفداء وليس مجيئ الدينونه ولكنه يعلن انه سياتي للدينونه فيقول
8: 16 و ان كنت انا ادين فدينونتي حق لاني لست وحدي بل انا و الاب الذي ارسلني
ويوضح ان دينونته لن تكون بمقاييس بشريه بل بمقياس الاهي لانه هو والاب واحد وهو الرساله المرسل من الاب والكلمة المرسل من الله وتجسد بيننا وهو يؤكد ما قاله في يوحنا 5 ان شهادته حق بانه هو الله نور العالم لان هذه هي شهادة الابن والاب ايضا
ويؤكد ذلك بقوله
8: 17 و ايضا في ناموسكم مكتوب ان شهادة رجلين حق
8: 18 انا هو الشاهد لنفسي و يشهد لي الاب الذي ارسلني
وهنا نري مره اخري اخري انا هو ايجو ايمي ولكنه يضيفها الي الشاهد ( هو الشاهد الامين ) وشهادته ازليه ابديه لذلك فهو شاهد اي باستمرار وليس يشهد مؤقتا زمنيا فقط
ويقول ان الاب يشهد له باستمرار وهنا يضع نفسه في مرتبة المساواه فهو واحد مع الاب ومساوي للاب ومرسل من الاب
8: 19 فقالوا له اين هو ابوك اجاب يسوع لستم تعرفونني انا و لا ابي لو عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا
فسالوه سؤال ينم عن رفضهم واستهانه بكلامه فقالوا اين هو ابوك وينكرون اي علاقه بينه وبين الاب . فيجاوب ويشرح انهم لم يدركوا ان يسوع هو المسيح لانهم مصرين ان يحكموا بطريقه بشريه حرفيه خاطئه وهذا بسبب انهم لم يعرفوا الاب ولم يحيوا في وصاياه ومعرفه بمعني لم ينفزوا وصاياه وبالطبع انهم لم يروا الاب لان الاب هو الوجود الالهي والابن المتجسد هو اعلان لهذا الوجود صورة الله الغير منظور لذلك من يدرك نور المسيح يعرف الاب لان ( لااحد ياتي الي الاب الا بي يوحنا 14: 6 )
8: 20 هذا الكلام قاله يسوع في الخزانة و هو يعلم في الهيكل و لم يمسكه احد لان ساعته لم تكن قد جاءت بعد
ويكمل السيد المسيح قائلا بعد انتهاء الحوار الاول الذي اغضب اليهود وهو اعلان في بيتهم في الهيكل و ايضا كان فيه توضيح لطبيعته واضح ولكنهم انكروا ذلك واعتبروه اعلان غير صحيح وبدون ادله
8: 21 قال لهم يسوع ايضا انا امضي و ستطلبونني و تموتون في خطيتكم حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تاتوا
يوضح المسيح انه يعلم زمن صلبه ويعلم انهم سيرفضوه
ومن هو الذي ينتظره اليهود ويطلبوه باستمرار حتي الان ؟ هو مجيئ المسيا فيؤكد مره اخري لهم انه المسيا لكنهم لا يفهمون وبسبب رفضهم تحسب لهم خطيه ولانه سماوي من يقبله يتغير في المجيئ الثاني اما من يرفضه فلن يعاين ملكوت السموات
ولكن اليهود لم يفهموا ما قصد من ذلك فقالوا
8: 22 فقال اليهود العله يقتل نفسه حتى يقول حيث امضي انا لا تقدرون انتم ان تاتوا
8: 23 فقال لهم انتم من اسفل اما انا فمن فوق انتم من هذا العالم اما انا فلست من هذا العالم
ويشرح لهم اكثر عن طبيعته السماويه بمقارنته بهم فهم ارضيين اما هو سماوي وليس من العالم المادي
8: 24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم
وللمره الثالثه في هذا الحورا يعلن ( انا هو ايجو امي ) ولكن هذه المره تشرح كينونة السماوية فهي تعود علي ما سبق فقاله انه من فوق وليس من هذا العالم وعدم الايمان بان المسيح ايجو امي السماوي تحسب خطايا لان خطية الرفض ينتج عنها حياة الخطيه
فرغم وضوح ايجو امي ولكن للحرفيين والمنكرين والمشككين تظهر اكثر كاثبات الوهية للمسيح بالاضافه الي صفه من الصفات المطلقه او بكلمات رب المجد التي تشرح مذا يقصد
8: 25 فقالوا له من انت فقال لهم يسوع انا من البدء ما اكلمكم ايضا به
وبعدما قال يجب ان نؤمن ان يسوع هو ايجو امي لكي لا نموت في خطايانا فبالطبع سالوه من انت فهم يريدوا ان يستنكروا ان يسوع هو المسيح وهو ايجو امي وهو نور العالم
فرد عليهم بكلمة انه الارشي التي تعني رئيس الوقت ورئيس البدئ ( الرجاء الرجوع الي ملف في البدء كان الكلمه ) وهو ما ذا يفعل وهو الارشي اي رئيس الزمان هو يكلم لانه هو الكلمه الخالق فهو الذي قال فكان وهو الذي خلق فصار وهو الذي وضع الناموس المعد لمجيئ المسيح
فهو تكلم قبل الزمان ليكون الزمان ومازال يتكلم لانه الان الكلمه المتجسد
8: 26 ان لي اشياء كثيرة اتكلم و احكم بها من نحوكم لكن الذي ارسلني هو حق و انا ما سمعته منه فهذا اقوله للعالم
لان رسالته مستمره وليست للفداء فقط ولكنه سيستمر مع ابناؤه وسيستمر الي حكم الدينونه ويوضح انه كلمة الاب
8: 27 و لم يفهموا انه كان يقول لهم عن الاب
ولكنهم لم يفهموا ذلك
8: 28 فقال لهم يسوع متى رفعتم ابن الانسان فحينئذ تفهمون اني انا هو و لست افعل شيئا من نفسي بل اتكلم بهذا كما علمني ابي
ونتيجه لعدم فهمهم انه هو كلمة الله يوضح انهم سيكون لهم فرصه اخري للفهم بعد صلبه وهذا بالفعل فقبل الكثير جدا ( ثلاث الاف وخمس الاف وجمع غفير ) الايمان بالمسيح بعد الصلب
ومره اخري يعلن انه كلمة الله
8: 29 و الذي ارسلني هو معي و لم يتركني الاب وحدي لاني في كل حين افعل ما يرضيه
ويشرح اكثر لاهوته ويقول ان الاب فيه وهو مجد الله ونوره وكلمه وقدرته ومرضاته
8: 30 و بينما هو يتكلم بهذا امن به كثيرون
والذين كانوا حول المسيح هم جمع كبير من يهود وغير يهود فاليهود يقاومونه ويحاجونه اما الغير يهود بدا كثيرون منهم يؤمنون به بسبب قوة كلامه
επιστευσαν εις αυτον
وكلمة امنوا به تعني بالفعل امنوا
Believe in him
وايضا بعض اليهود بدؤا يصدقوا انه امين في كلامه
8: 31 فقال يسوع لليهود الذين امنوا به انكم ان ثبتم في كلامي فبالحقيقة تكونون تلاميذي
وهؤلاء اليهود الذين صدقوه . وقد ترجمت صدقوه ولم يؤمنوا بانه المسيا لان الكلمه اليوناني
πεπιστευκοτας αυτω
believe him
فيوضح لهم انهم ينقصهم خطوه وهي ان يثبتوا في كلامه ولا يكتفوا فقط بتصديق كلامه فهو لايريدهم اسميين ولكن اقوياء ايمان ليكونوا من تلاميذه لان التلمذه هي ليست كلام لفظي او بعض التعاليم النظريه ولكن حياه في المسيح بايمان عميق وعندما يصيروا تلاميذه
8: 32 و تعرفون الحق و الحق يحرركم
فيعرفون المسيح حق المعرفه الذي هو الحق ( اي الحقيقه الوحيده الغير متغيره فكل شئ في العالم متغير فيما عدا الله ) المطلق واعلن انه هو الطريق والحق والحياه وعندما يعرفونه ويؤمنون بانه هو المسيح يحررهم من الخطيه ومن عبودية الشيطان فيعلن لهم انهم في احتياج اليه ويكشف لهم حقيقة موقفهم انهم عبيد للشيطان
ولكن لاجل تكبرهم
8: 33 اجابوه اننا ذرية ابراهيم و لم نستعبد لاحد قط كيف تقول انت انكم تصيرون احرارا
رفضوا كلام المصارحه ( لان ايمانهم لم يكن صحيح ) واعتبروها اهانه مثل المريض الذي يعترض علي تشخيص الطبيب عندما يواجه مريضه بحقيقة مرضه التي قد تكون احيانا مخزيه فيعترض المريض ويصفه بعدم المعرفه. رغم ان المسيح يريد شفاؤهم هم تكبروا ورفضوا
واعتراضهم حاولوا ان يستخدموا حجة بنوتهم لابراهيم الجسديه فكيف يقول لهم انهم عبيد ؟ رغم ان اليهود قالوا كثيرا بانهم عبيد منذ وقت طلبتهم ان يختار صموئيل لهم ملك ارضي . ومن قبل ذلك منذ ان سقط ادم باغواء الحيه واصبح الانسان عبد للخطيه
وهذه الكلمه لمسة عندهم جرح سياسي وهو انهم عبيدا في يد الرومان ولكن الغريب ان الذي بدؤا يظنوا انه هو المسيا يكلمهم عن التحرير من عبودية الخطيه وليس التحرير من عبودية الرومان
8: 34 اجابهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كل من يعمل الخطية هو عبد للخطية
ويؤكد السيد المسيح انه يتكلم عن عبودية الخطيه لان هذا اهم وهذا ما كان اليهود ينكرونه ويفتخروا بانهم اولاد ابراهيم وعندهم الناموس وليسوا مثل الامميين
8: 35 و العبد لا يبقى في البيت الى الابد اما الابن فيبقى الى الابد
وهنا يقول لهم كلمه مؤلمه انهم ليسوا اولاد ابراهيم ولكنهم في مكانة الامم الخطاه فيطردون من محضر الله وهم ليسوا ابناء
8: 36 فان حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون احرارا
ويعلن لهم احتياجهم للمسيح اقنوم الابن وفداؤه لهم ليتحرروا من عبودية الخطيه
8: 37 انا عالم انكم ذرية ابراهيم لكنكم تطلبون ان تقتلوني لان كلامي لا موضع له فيكم
ويشرح اكثر بانه يعلم ما يقول ويقصد ما يقول ويكشف ما هو اكثر من ذلك بانه يقول لهم عن ما في نيتهم من شهوه شريرة لقتله وهذا بسبب انه هو كلمة الله المعلن ولكن كلامه لا موضع له فيهم
8: 38 انا اتكلم بما رايت عند ابي و انتم تعملون ما رايتم عند ابيكم
ويوضح انه غيرهم لانه هو بلاهوته هو ملئ اللاهوت وبجسده بدون خطيه اما هم فحاملين لطبيعة الخطيه
8: 39 اجابوا و قالوا له ابونا هو ابراهيم قال لهم يسوع لو كنتم اولاد ابراهيم لكنتم تعملون اعمال ابراهيم
وبدا المسيح يواجههم بخطاياهم بانهم بالايمان والاعمال ليسوا اولاد ابراهيم وهذا بسبب رفضهم للمسيح الذي مات ابراهيم علي رجاؤه
8: 40 و لكنكم الان تطلبون ان تقتلوني و انا انسان قد كلمكم بالحق الذي سمعه من الله هذا لم يعمله ابراهيم
ويكشف خطيتهم اكثر وهو الفكر الشريرة وشهوة قتله والتخلص منه وكشفه لخطاياهم
ويقارن بينه وبين ابراهيم والنقطه الاولي وهي
1 فهو يسمع مباشره من الطبيعه اللاهية لانه شريك في الطبيعه اللاهية وهو كلمة الله المخبر اما ابراهيم فكان يسمع من المسيح قبل تجسده سواء في الحلم او الظهورات او الرؤي التي ظهر فيها المسيح لابراهيم فهو يسمع من الله ويخبر ابراهيم لانه هو الكلمه المخبر
2 هو سمع من الله قبل ابراهيم ويستمر يسمع اما ابراهيم فكان وقتي سمع من المسيح فتره زمنية وانتهي
8: 41 انتم تعملون اعمال ابيكم فقالوا له اننا لم نولد من زنا لنا اب واحد و هو الله
وبعد هذه المقارنه السريعه بينه وبين ابراهيم يعود مره اخري الي مكانتهم انهم اقل من ابراهيم لانهم لم يسمعوا للمسيح
فردوا عليه رد يوضح انهم حرفيين ومصريين علي ان البنوه تعني فقط النسل الجسدي ولهذا هم ابناء ابراهيم وليسوا ابناء رجل اخري بالزني وهم ابناء الله لانهم ليسوا امميين ولم يعبدوا الاوثان لان الاختلاط بالامميين اعتبروه زنا ولهذا فصلوا نفسهم عن السامريين واعتبروا السامريين الذين اختلطوا بالامميين زناه والامميين انفسهم كلاب هذا هو تقييمهم
وفيها ايضا انطار لتهمة الانبياء الذين كثيرا وبخوا اليهود علي زناهم الروحي بالبعد عن ربنا
8: 42 فقال لهم يسوع لو كان الله اباكم لكنتم تحبونني لاني خرجت من قبل الله و اتيت لاني لم ات من نفسي بل ذاك ارسلني
ويعود المسيح مره اخري يرشدهم الي المعني الروحي وهو انهم ليسوا ابناء الله لانهم لم يقبلوا المسيح
والخروج يحمل معنيين معني خروج بدون انفصال وهذا المسيح وخروج بانفصال هذا ترك الانسان لربنا
ويعود مره اخري يوضح يسوع من هو هو الخارج من الطبيعه الالهية واتي الي العالم لينفز المشئية الالهية الذه هو مشترك فيها
8: 43 لماذا لا تفهمون كلامي لانكم لا تقدرون ان تسمعوا قولي
وهذا لم يفهموه لرفضهم للمسيح ولكلماته
8: 44 انتم من اب هو ابليس و شهوات ابيكم تريدون ان تعملوا ذاك كان قتالا للناس من البدء و لم يثبت في الحق لانه ليس فيه حق متى تكلم بالكذب فانما يتكلم مما له لانه كذاب و ابو الكذاب
وهنا اول تصريح بانهم اولاد ابليس بعد ان لمح لهم بذلك وهذا لانهم قتالين مثله فهم يتفكروا في قتل يسوع وهم لم يثبتوا في المسيح وهم كاذبون مثل الشيطان
8: 45 و اما انا فلاني اقول الحق لستم تؤمنون بي
فهم يفضلون ان يكذبوا مثل ابيهم الشيطان وينكرون انهم عبيد للخطيه وانهم قتلة الانبياء
8: 46 من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي
وهنا مقارنه اخري مع ابراهيم
3 يسوع المسيح بدون خطيه ام ابراهيم فمثل اي انسان اخطا ولكنه افضل من اليهود لانه كان يسرع بالتوبه ام اليهود يخطؤون وينكرون انهم خطاة
8: 47 الذي من الله يسمع كلام الله لذلك انتم لستم تسمعون لانكم لستم من الله
وهنا مقارنه ايضا بينهم وبين ابراهيم الذي يسمع واي ابن حقيقي للمسيح يسمع اما اليهود هؤلاء يرفضون ان يسمعوا لكلمات المسيح
8: 48 فاجاب اليهود و قالوا له السنا نقول حسنا انك سامري و بك شيطان
وبالطبع نتوقع رد فعل اليهود بعد ان قال لهم المسيح انهم ليسوا اولاد ابراهيم ولا اولاد الله وهذا ما كانوا يفتخروا بهم بانهم ليسوا سامريين الذين جاؤا نتيجة تزاوج بعض اليهود من امميين وليسوا امميين عبدة اوثان وخطاه بل هم اولاد ابراهيم وابناء الله
فردوا عليه بنفس التهمه بانه سامري اي اقل مكانه منهم وعدو لهم ومصيره النار فهم بهذا اعتبروه عدوهم. وبك شيطان لانه وبخهم علي خطياهم ووضح انهم ابناء الشيطان
8: 49 اجاب يسوع انا ليس بي شيطان لكني اكرم ابي و انتم تهينونني
يسوع نفي التهمه بالطبع ولايوجد شهود علي ذلك ولكن العكس هو نور الله الذي يمجده وهم يهينون مجد الله ويهينون الاب الحال فيه
8: 50 انا لست اطلب مجدي يوجد من يطلب و يدين
هو الذي اخلي ذاته اخذا صورتنا فهو تواضع وجاء للفداء ولم ياتي لان يطلب المجد اما الذي يدينهم هو كلامه الذي رفضوا ان يسمعوه فهذا الكلام سيدينهم عندما ياتي المسيح كديان
8: 51 الحق الحق اقول لكم ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يرى الموت الى الابد
ويوضح شئ اخر هام جدا وهو ايضا فرق اخر بينه وبين ابراهيم وهو الفرق 4 بان كلامه روح وحياه فمن يقبل المسيح ويحفظ كلامه ياخذ حياه ابدية
8: 52 فقال له اليهود الان علمنا ان بك شيطانا قد مات ابراهيم و الانبياء و انت تقول ان كان احد يحفظ كلامي فلن يذوق الموت الى الابد
ويحاول اليهود الصاق هذه التهمه به لكي يكون لهم حجه في قتله ولكن نقف هنا قليلا لتحليل الموقف
اولا اليهود كانوا متضايقين جدا من سببين
الاول اعلان طبيعته اللاهوتيه في ما قاله لهم قبل ذلك وفي ما قاله في هذا النقاش من ( انا هو الله نور العالم وانا هو الشاهد المطلق )
السبب الثاني هو تبكيته لخطاياهم وتوضيح انهم بالاعمال الشريره اولاد الشيطان وعبيد الخطيه
ولاجل هذا الضيق ضمروا نية قتله ويسوع كشف نيتهم ( ان يقتلوه ) علانا . فلما انكشفت نيتهم بداوا يبحثوا عن حجه يقولوها لكي يقتلوه حتي ولو كانت تهمه غير صحيحه و لانه بلا خطية فالفوا موضوع انه سامري اي عدو اليهود وبه شيطان ليستطيعوا ان يرجموه
فمن هذا الموقف يتضح ان السبب الغير حقيقي لمحاولة رجمه التي ستاتي في اخر النقاش هو ادعاء ان به شيطان اما الهدف الحقيقي الظاهر بوضوح من الحوار هو اظهار لاهوته وتبكيتهم بعدم قبوله
8: 53 العلك اعظم من ابينا ابراهيم الذي مات و الانبياء ماتوا من تجعل نفسك
فبعد النقاط التي قارنها بينه وبين ابراهيم وبين ابراهيم وبينهم وهم رافضين لذلك . رافضين بانه نور العالم ورافضين انه انا اكون ورافضين انه المسيح ولهذا قالوا في اعتراضهم انه في نظرهم انسان وابونا ابراهيم افضل
8: 54 اجاب يسوع ان كنت امجد نفسي فليس مجدي شيئا ابي هو الذي يمجدني الذي تقولون انتم انه الهكم
فهو يرفض ان يكون في نظرهم انسان فقط ولكن يشرح نقطه هامه جدا وهي ان الاب يمجده
ونلاحظ هنا شئ ان الانسان يمجد الله حتي ابراهيم يمجد الله اما المسيح الذي هو من طبيعة الله فالله يمجده بعد ان اخلي ذاته اخذا صورة عبد صائر في الهيئة كانسان وهذا فرق 5 مع ابراهيم بالطبع
8: 55 و لستم تعرفونه و اما انا فاعرفه و ان قلت اني لست اعرفه اكون مثلكم كاذبا لكني اعرفه و احفظ قوله
وهنا نكتشف نقطه مهمه ان السيد المسيح لا يريد ان يعلن لاهوته ولكنه في الحوار لا ينكر لاهوته لانه امين غير كاذب
8: 56 ابوكم ابراهيم تهلل بان يرى يومي فراى و فرح
ويكمل المقارنه مع ابراهيم فالسيد المسيح اعظم بكثير جدا ولما راه ابراهيم تهلل
ومتي راي ابراهيم انسان فتهلل؟ عندما اخبره هذا الرجل عن بشري الحمل باسحاق وهو ظهور للرب وهو عندما لقبه ابراهيم بلقب ديان الارض كلها
فالفرق 6 بين ابراهيم والمسيح ان ابراهيم من الارض والرب من السماء
7 ابراهيم انسان والرب الله المتجسد ( ديان الارض كلها )
8 ابراهيم يفرح برؤية الرب
8: 57 فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد افرايت ابراهيم
فيعترض اليهود علي ما قاله بان ابراهيم راه بمقولة انه كيف رائ ابراهيم
8: 58 قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن
وهنا يؤكد ملخص المقارنه هي
9 المسيح الازلي قبل ابراهيم
ويؤكد لاهوته ويؤكد ازليته ويلخص كل الحوار الذي قاله لهم
ويعلن فيها انه قبل ابراهيم كائن في الماضي لذلك ترجم
(KJV-1611) Iesus said vnto them, Uerely, verely I say vnto you, Before Abraham was, I am.

والغالبيه من التراجم اتفقة علي ترجمتها
I am
ولكن قلة من التراجم كتبت
I was, I am
او
I was
وهي صعب ترجمتها لفظيا لاختلاف تصريف الافعال في اليوناني عن الانجليزي
فيوجد تصريف فعل في اليوناني اسمه الماضي الناقص الذي يعبر عن استمرارية شئ في الماضي وهذا التصريف غير موجود في العربي ولا الانجليزي
فلذلك ترجمته تراجم I am
وتراجم I was
وتراجم للتوضيح كتبت Iwas, I am
ويعبر عنها ببساطه في العربي قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن او انا موجود
وحتي التراجم الانجليزي التي ترجمتها I was كنت موجود قبل ابراهيم
ومعني الكلمه في اليوناني يحتمل ذلك
G1473

ἐγώ
egō
eg-o'
A primary pronoun of the first person, “I” (only expressed when emphatic): - I, me.
G1510

εἰμί
eimi
i-mee'
First person singular present indicative; a prolonged form of a primary and defective verb; I exist (used only when emphatic): - am, have been, X it is I, was.
فهي تعني بالفعل كاي انسان انا هو
وتعني ايضا في هذا التركيب في الجمله قبل وجود ابراهيم انا هو او انا موجود
8: 59 فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه اما يسوع فاختفى و خرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم و مضى هكذا
وهنا ما قاله السيد المسيح من قليل علي انهم يريدوا قتله وكشف نيتهم الشريره بدؤا في محاولة تنفيزه


ولماذا عرضت كل هذا ؟

لان بعد قراءته سنجد ان الاجابه علي النقاط السابقه سهله جدا ومختصر وهي



1 لماذا حاول اليهود رجم المسيح عندما قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ؟

السبب الحقيقي والذي كشفه المسيح هو رفضهم اعلان المسيح عن ذاته ورفضهم كلمة نور العالم التي تشرح لاهوته ورفضهم لايجو امي والصفات المرتبطه بها التي توضح لاهوته بكل تاكيد ورفضهم ان ابراهيم راه وتهلل ( فهو الله ديان الارض كلها )

والسبب الغير حقيقي الذي ادعوه وهو انه يقول هذا الكلام فهو به شيطان يستحق القتل



2 هل هذه المقوله اعلان لاهوته ؟

كلمة ايجو امي لوحدها تحمل عدة معاني كما اوضحت سابقا ولكن تضح انها اثبات الوهية من سياق ومعني الكلام المقصود وايضا بالصفه التي بعدها ان كانت صفه مطلقه ام لا

علي سبيل المثال

اولا ما شرحته سابقا في ايجو امي الذي هو قبل وجود ابراهيم يعني من سياق الكلام بوضوح ازلية المسيح ولهذا هي مقوله تثبت لاهوته ليس فقط بسبب معناها الحرفي ولكن بسبب سياق الكلام واستخدامها في الجملة. فهنا فعلا هذا اعلان للاهوته

ثانيا ايجو امي اتت عدة مرات عن السيد المسيح مرتبطه بصفات مطلقه الوهية مثلما قال المسيح في هذا الحوار مع اليهود وهو

انا هو نور العالم

فارتبطت ايجو امي بصفه اطلقت علي الله فقط كما وضحت سابقا

وبعض الامثله الاخري

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 35

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا.



إنجيل يوحنا 6: 41

فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 6: 48

أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ.


إنجيل يوحنا 6: 51

أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 9

أَنَا هُوَ الْبَابُ. إِنْ دَخَلَ بِي أَحَدٌ فَيَخْلُصُ وَيَدْخُلُ وَيَخْرُجُ وَيَجِدُ مَرْعًى.


إنجيل يوحنا 10: 11

أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.


إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا،



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.



ورغم ان الاعداد الثمانية والعشرين التي استخدم فيها السيد المسيح ايجو امي تدل علي لاهوته ولكن اكتفية بالاعداد الماضيه التي ارتبطت فيها ايجو امي بصفه لا تطلق علي غير الله

والسيد المسيح قالها بالارامي وهي اونو هو وهي تعني بالعربي انا هو او باليوناني ايجو امي



3 مقارنه عن الموجودين قبل ابراهيم مثل اخنوخ والشيطان

وحاول البعض من المشككين ان يقول ان اخنوخ قبل ابراهيم وادم قبل ابراهيم وبهيموث ولثيان فهل هذا دليل علي الوهيتهم ؟

وفي الحقيقه هذه مقارنه لاتصدر من منطق صحيح فالتسع نقاط المقارنه التي ذكرتها بين المسيح وابراهيم والتي ذكرهم المسيح هم

1 كيفية السماع : المسيح يسمع مباشره من الطبيعه اللاهية لانه شريك في الطبيعه اللاهية وهو كلمة الله المخبر اما ابراهيم فكان يسمع من المسيح قبل تجسده سواء في الحلم او الظهورات او الرؤي التي ظهر فيها المسيح لابراهيم فهو يسمع من الله ويخبر ابراهيم لانه هو الكلمه المخبر
2 فترة السماع : هو سمع من الله قبل ابراهيم ويستمر يسمع اما ابراهيم فكان وقتي سمع من المسيح فتره زمنية وانتهي
3 الخطيه : يسوع المسيح طبيعته بدون خطيه ام ابراهيم فمثل اي انسان اخطا ولكنه افضل من اليهود لانه كان يسرع بالتوبه ام اليهود يخطؤون وينكرون انهم خطاة
4 صفة الكلام : كلامه روح وحياه فمن يقبل المسيح ويحفظ كلامه ياخذ حياه ابدية اما كلام ابراهيم او اي انسان هو كلام بشري
5 من له المجد : ابراهيم يمجد الله اما المسيح الذي هو من طبيعة الله فالله يمجده بعد ان اخلي ذاته اخذا صورة عبد صائر في الهيئة كانسان وهذا فرق مع ابراهيم بالطبع

6 المصدر : ابراهيم من الارض والرب من السماء
7 الطبيعه : ابراهيم انسان والرب الله المتجسد ( ديان الارض كلها )
8 الرؤيه : ابراهيم يفرح برؤية الرب اما الرب يفرح اي احد يراه بعين الايمان
9 الازليه : المسيح الازلي قبل ابراهيم


فهل من ذكرهم المشكك يتشابهون مع السيد المسيح في اي من هذه النقاط ؟





اخيرا اقوال الاباء والمعني الروحي من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب

ولستم تعرفونه،
وأما أنا فأعرفه،
وإن قلتإني لستاعرفهأكون مثلكم كاذبًا،
لكنيأعرفه وأحفظ قوله". [55]
"أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح". [56]
إذ يفتخر اليهود أنهم من نسل إبراهيم أكد لهم السيد المسيح أن أباهم إبراهيم كان يشتهي أن يراه ويكرمه، وأنه قد رأى يومه. إن كان المسيح قبل إبراهيم فإن تعاليمه ليست بجديدة، إنه يسبق موسى مستلم الشريعة.
متى رأى إبراهيم يوم الرب فتهلل؟
1. يقول القديس بولس أن إبراهيم رأى يومه، إذ نال وعدًا بمجيئه من نسله (غل ٣: ١٦)، أي مجيء المسيح ليبارك جميع قبائل الأرض (أع ٣: ٢٥ – ٢٦).
2. يرى العلامة أوريجينوس أنه رآه حين سار مسيرة ثلاثة أيام ورفع عينيه وأبصر موضع الذبيحة من بعيد (تك ٢٢: ٤)، فبسيره ثلاثة أيام اختبر طريق القيامة في اليوم الثالث فتمتع بمفهوم جديد للذبيحة، ذبيحة الابن الوحيد الجنس.
3. يرى القديس امبروسيوس أنه رآه حين أقسم بذاته أنه بالبركة يباركه ويكثر نسله كنجوم السماء وكالرمل على شاطئ البحر (تك (٢٢: ١٦).
     إنه ذاك الذي أقسم بذاته هو الذي رآه إبراهيم[1010].
القديس أمبروسيوس
     أظن أنه قد غاب عن بيلاجيوس حقيقة أن الإيمان بالمسيح الذي أُعلن بعد ذلك لم يكن مخفيًا في أيام آبائنا. لكنهم خلصوا بنعمة اللَّه، وهكذا كل أعضاء الجنس البشري في كل الأزمنة الذين بواسطة حكم اللَّه السرّي الذي يتعذر دحضه، هم قادرون أن يخلصوا. لهذا يقول الرسول: "لهم ذات روح الإيمان" بلا شك هو بنفسه الذي كان لهم – كما هو مكتوب: "آمنت لذلك تكلمت، ونحن أيضًا نؤمن لذلك أيضًا نتكلم" (راجع 2 كو 13:4؛ مز 10:115). لهذا السبب قال الوسيط نفسه: "إبراهيم رأى يومي، رآه فتهلل" (يو 56:8). هكذا أيضًا ملكي صادق إذ قدم سرّ مائدة الرب عرف أنه سبق فرمز لكهنوت المسيح الأبدي (تك 18:14)[1011].
     إنه لم يخف بل فرح أن يراه، لأن فيه الحب الذي يطرد الخوف خارجًا (١ يو ٤: ١٨). لم يقل "تهلل لأنه رأى" إنما قال: "تهلل لأنه يرى"، مؤمنًا تحت كل الظروف، ويتهلل على رجاء أن يرى بفهمٍ. "فرأى وفرح"... إن كان الذين انفتحت أعينهم الجسدية بالرب قد تهللوا، فأي فرح لذاك الذي رأى بعيني نفسه النور الذي لا يوصف، الكلمة القاطن (في الآب)، البهاء الذي يبهر أذهان الأتقياء، الحكمة التي لا تسقط، الله الثابت في الآب، وفي نفس الوقت يراه آتيًا في الجسد دون أن ينسحب من حضن الآب؟ هذا كله رآه إبراهيم[1012].
القديس أغسطينوس
     "يومي" يبدو لي أنه يعني يوم الصليب الذي سبق فرآه إبراهيم خلال الرمز بتقديم الكبش واسحق[1013].
 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     إنه يكفيك من أجل الصلاح أن تعرف- كما قلنا - أن اللَّه له ابن واحد وحيد مولود طبيعيًا. الذي لم يبدأ وجوده عندما وُلد في بيت لحم بل قبل كل الدهور. اسمع النبي ميخا يقول: "أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته، وأنت صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطًا على إسرائيل ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل" (ميخا 2:5).
إذن لا تفكر في ذاك الذي هو خارج الآن من بيت لحم(ولا تحسبه حديثًا)، بل اعبده إذ هو مولود من الآبأزليًا.لا تسمح لأحد أن يقول أن للابن بداية في زمان...
أتريد أن تعرف أن ربنا يسوع المسيح هو ملك أزلي؟ اسمعه يقول:"أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي، فرأى وتهلل" (يو56:8.).وعندما استصعب اليهود قبول هذا قال لهم أن هذا ليس بصعبٍ، فإنه"قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (يو58:8).
مرة أخرى يقول:"والآن مجدني أنتأيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم" (يو 5:17) قال بوضوح:"بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم".وأيضًا عندما قال: "لأنكأحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم" (يو 17 :24)، معلنًا أن مجدهأزلي[1014].
القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
     دُعي الأنبياء رائينseers (1 صم 9:9)، إذ رأوا ذاك الذي لن يراه آخرون. إبراهيم رأى يومه (المسيح) وتهلل (يو 56:8).
          الناموس روحي (رو 14:7)، لكن الحاجة إلى إعلان يعيننا على فهمه، عندما يكشف الله عن وجهه لنراه ونعاين مجده...
السماوات التي كانت مختومة بالنسبة للشعب المتمرد كانت مفتوحة لحزقيال[1015].
القديس جيروم
"فقال له اليهود:
ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد،أفرأيت إبراهيم؟" [57]
"قال لهم يسوع:
الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكونإبراهيم أنا كائن". [58]
     لماذا لم يقل:" قبل أن كان إبراهيم أنا كنت" بل "أنا الكائن"... يستخدم المسيح هذا التعبير ليعني استمرار الكائن فوق كل زمان. لهذا حُسب هذا التعبير تجديفًا[1016].
 القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
     لتزنوا الكلمات، ولتتعرفوا على السرّ. "قبل أن يكون (يُخلق was made) أنا كائن". لتفهموا أن "خُلق" تشير إلى الخلق البشري، أما "أنا كائن" فتشير إلى الجوهر الإلهي. لم يقل: "قبل أن يكون (was) أنا كنت"، ذاك الذي لم يُخلق إلاَّ بي أنا الكائن. ولم يقل "قبل أن يُخلق إبراهيم أنا خُلقت"... لتميزوا بين الخالق والمخلوق[1017].
القديس أغسطينوس
     "أنا كائن" في الحاضر، لأن اللاهوت ليس فيه ماضٍ ولا زمن المستقبل بل دائمًا "كائن" إذ لم يقل: "أنا كنت قبل إبراهيم".[1018]
البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)
"فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه،
أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل،
مجتازا في وسطهم، ومضى هكذا". [59]
اُتهم السيد بالتجديف، فحسبوه مستحقًا للرجم حسب الشريعة (لا ٢٤: ١٦). كان لزامًا أن ينطلقوا خارجًا لرجمه، انطلق في وسطهم ولم يروه. فارقهم السيد في صمت، هكذا يدخل السيد المسيح القلب في صمت، ومن يرفض مملكته يفارقه في صمت. هكذا فارق الرب شمشون وهو لا يدري (قض ١٦: ٢٠).
     كإنسان هرب من الحجارة، ولكن ويل لهؤلاء الذين هرب الله من قلوبهم الحجرية[1019].
القديس أغسطينوس
     لماذا أخفي الله نفسه؟ إذ صار مخلصنا إنسانًا بين البشرية يعلمنا بعض الأمور بكلماته، والأخرى بمثاله. ماذا يخبرنا بهذا المثال إلا أنه حيث يكون ممكنُا لنا أن نقاوم يلزمنا في تواضع أن نتجنب غضب الكبرياء. لذا يخبرنا بولس: "لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء، بل أعطوا مكانًا للغضب" (رو 12:19) لا يثور أحد ضد المقاومة الموجهة ضده. لا يرد الأذية بالأذية، الأكرم أن تقلد الله بالهروب في صمت من وجه الإهانة عن أن تنشغل بالرد عليها. أما المتكبرون فيتحدثون ضد هذه في قلوبهم: إنه عار عليكم أن لا تصمتوا حين توجه إليكم شتيمة لأنهم لا يظنون أنكم تظهرون صبرًا بل أنكم تعرفتم على الاتهام الموجه ضدكم. لكن هذا بالحقيقة يأتي من التصاق أفكارنا بالأمور السفلية، وحين نطلب المجد على الأرض لا نهتم بأن نسر الله الذي يرانا من السماء[1020].
البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*استخدام كلمة كيريوس​
السؤال


في اعمال الرسل 16: 30

ثم أخرجهما وقال يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي أن افعل لكي اخلص.

وكلمة سيدي هي كيريوس

فهل كلمه كيريوس اليونانى اطلقت فى العهد الجديد على غير المسيح



الرد



كلمة كيريوس لها عدة استخدامات منها علي الله فقط ومنها ايضا للبشر مثل كلمة ثيؤس التي تطلق علي الله وايضا علي القاب ملوكية والقاضي

فندرس معني كلمة كيريوس من القواميس والمراجع المختلفه واستخداماتها في الكتاب المقدس بعهديه والكلمات المقابله لها من اللغات الاخري

كيريوس وهو الرب
G2962
κύριος 
kurios 
koo‘-ree-os 
From κῦρος kuros (supremacy); supreme in authority, that is, (as noun) controller; by implication Mr. (as a respectful title): - God, Lord, master, Sir.
العلي في سلطته وبوضع سير ( اي بالاضافه للبشر تكون ) تعني الله والرب وسيد وسير
قاموس ثيور
G2962

κύριος
kurios
Thayer Definition:
1) he to whom a person or thing belongs, about which he has power of deciding; master, lordالشخص الذي تابع له سلطان وقوة القرار سيد ورب
1a) the possessor and disposer of a thingالمالك والمتخصص في شيئ
1a1) the owner; one who has control of the person, the masterالمالك وشخص له القدره علي التحكم في اشخاص سيد
1a2) in the state: the sovereign, prince, chief, the Roman emperorفي الدوله الذي له السيادة الامير الرئيس الامبراطور الروماني
1b) is a title of honour expressive of respect and reverence, with which servants greet their masterهو عنوان شرف للتبجيل والاحترام وخدام السيد
1c) this title is given to: God, the Messiahلقب يعطي لله والمسيح
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from kuros (supremacy) من لقب كيروس التي تعني الاعتلاء والتفوق
ونكمل من بعض القواميس الاخري لنفهم اكثر
Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament.
κύριος, ου, ὁ strictly, a substantive of the adjective κύριος (strong, authoritative); hence, one having legal power lord, master; (1) in a nonreligious sense; (a) one controlling his own property owner, lord, master (MK 12.9); (b) one having authority over persons lord, master (LU 12.43); (2) as a form of address showing respect sir, lord (JN 4.11); (3) in religious usage, as a designation and personal title for God (MT 1.20) and Jesus Christ (JN 20.18) (the) Lord; translation of the Hebrew adonai, which in the public reading of ******ure replaced the tetragrammaton yhwh

κύριος

N-NM-S

κύριος


N-VM-S

Κύριος

i

كيريوس اوي او او بدقه والاسم للصفه كيريوس ( القوي او مسؤل ) الذي له القوه القانونية رب وسيد
1 استخدامات غير دينية بمعني صاحب سيطره علي املاكه المالك رب سيد او له سلطه علي شخص رب وسيد
2 لقب احترامي سيد رب
3 في الاستخدام الايماني هو لقب لله مثل متي 1: 20 ويسوع المسيح اي لقب الرب وهو ترجمه للكلمه العبري ادوناي وهي قراءة للكلمة المقدسه الرباعية يهوه


ومن مرجع
Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains : Greek
3261 κύριος (kyrios), ου (ou), ὁ (ho): n.masc.; ≡ DBLHebr 3363, 3378, 123, 1251; Str 2962; TDNT 3.1039—1. LN 12.9 Lord, supernatural master over all (Mt 1:20; 1Co 1:3); 2. LN 57.12 owner, one who owns or controls estate land and property such as slaves (Lk 19:33; Jn 13:16; Gal 4:1); 3. LN 37.51 ruler, master, lord, one who exercises authority over (Mt 6:24); 4. LN 87.53 sir, a title of respect (Mt 13:27); 5. LN 53.62 say that one belongs to the Lord, see 3951; 6. LN 87.56 honor depends on master’s judgment (Ro 14:4+), see 5112

ii

كيريوس الرب العلي السيد فوق كل شيئ مثل متي 1: 20 و 1 كو 1: 3 وايضا بمعني المالك مثل مالك ارض او عبيد وقائد وسيد ورب الذي له سلطه وسيد وايضا لقب احترامي وايضا بمعني تابع للرب


ومن مرجع
The complete word study dictionary : New Testament
2962. κύριος kúrios; gen. kuríou, masc. noun from kúros (n.f.), might, power. Lord, master, owner. Also the NT Gr. equivalent for the OT Hebr. Jehovah. Also from kúros (n.f.): kuróō (2964), to give authority, confirm.

(I) Generally:

(A) As the possessor, owner, master, e.g., of property (Matt. 20:8; 21:40; Gal. 4:1; Sept.: Ex. 21:28, 29, 34); master or head of a house (Matt. 15:27; Mark 13:35; Sept.: Ex. 22:8); of persons, servants, slaves (Matt. 10:24; 24:45, 46, 48, 50; Acts 16:16, 19; Rom. 14:4; Eph. 6:5, 9; Col. 3:22; 4:1; Sept.: Gen. 24:9f.; Judg. 19:11). Spoken of a husband (1 Pet. 3:6; Sept.: Gen. 18:12). Followed by the gen. of thing and without the art., lord, master of something and having absolute authority over it, e.g., master of the harvest (Matt. 9:38; Luke 10:2); master of the Sabbath (Matt. 12:8; Mark 2:28).

(B) Of a supreme lord, sovereign, e.g., the Roman emperor (Acts 25:26); the heathen gods (1 Cor. 8:5).

(C) As an honorary title of address, especially to superiors, equivalent to mister, sir, as a servant to his master (Matt. 13:27; Luke 13:8); a son to his father (Matt. 21:30); to a teacher, master (Matt. 8:25; Luke 9:54, equal to epistátēs [1988], superintendent, commander. See Matt. 7:21, 22; Luke 6:46); to a person of dignity and authority (Mark 7:28; John 4:11, 15, 19, 49); to a Roman procurator (Matt. 27:63). When addressing someone respectfully (John 12:21; 20:15; Acts 16:30; Sept.: Gen. 19:2; 23:6, 11, 15).

(II) Spoken of God and Christ:

(A) Of God as the supreme Lord and Sovereign of the universe, usually corresponding to Jehovah. With the art. ho Kúrios (Matt. 1:22; 5:33; Mark 5:19; Luke 1:6, 28; Acts 7:33; Heb. 8:2; James 4:15). Without the art. Kúrios (Matt. 27:10; Mark 13:20; Luke 1:58; Acts 7:49; Rom. 4:8; Heb. 7:21; 1 Pet. 1:25). With adjuncts, without the art., e.g., Kúrios ho Theós (2316), God, the Lord God, followed by the gen. (Matt. 4:7, 10; 22:37; Luke 1:16; Sept.: Ezek. 4:14); Kúrios Sabaṓth (4519), Lord Sabaoth, meaning Lord of hosts, armies, a military appellation of God (Rom. 9:29; James 5:4; Sept.: 1 Sam. 15:2; Is. 1:9); Kúrios Pantokrátōr (3841), Lord Almighty or ruler of all (2 Cor. 6:18; Sept.: 2 Sam. 7:8; Nah. 2:13); Kúrios ho Theós ho Pantokrátōr, Lord, the God, the Almighty (Rev. 4:8; 11:17); Kúrios tṓn kurieuóntōn (2961), Lord of lords referring to those who are ruling (1 Tim. 6:15); Lord of heaven and earth (Acts 17:24). In a similar manner applied also to God as the Father of our Lord Jesus Christ (Matt. 11:25, “Father, Lord of heaven and earth”; Luke 10:21 [cf. Sept.: 2 Chr. 36:23; Ezra 1:2; Neh. 1:5]).

(B) Of the Lord Jesus Christ: (1) In reference to His abode on earth as a master and teacher, where it is equivalent to rhabbí (4461), rabbi, and epistátēs (1988), master, superintendent (Matt. 17:4 [cf. Mark 9:5; Luke 9:33]. See John 13:13, 14). Chiefly in the gospels before the resurrection of Christ and with the art. ho Kúrios, the Lord, used emphatically (Matt. 21:3; 28:6; Luke 7:13; 10:1; John 4:1; 20:2, 13; Acts 9:5; 1 Cor. 9:5). With adjuncts, e.g., ho Kúrios kaí ho didáskalos (1320), teacher, the Lord and the teacher (John 13:13, 14); ho Kúrios Iēsoús (2424), the Lord Jesus (Luke 24:3; Acts 1:21; 4:33; 1 Cor. 11:23). (2) As the supreme Lord of the gospel dispensation, “head over all things to the church” (Rom. 10:12; Rev. 17:14); with the art. ho Kúrios (Mark 16:19, 20; Acts 8:25; 19:10; 2 Cor. 3:17; Eph. 5:10; Col. 3:23; 2 Thess. 3:1, 5; 2 Tim. 4:8; James 5:7); with the gen. of person, ho Kúriós mou, my Lord (Matt. 22:44; Heb. 7:14; Rev. 11:8); without the art., Kúrios (Luke 1:76; 2 Cor. 3:16, 17; Col. 4:1; 2 Pet. 3:10). With adjuncts, e.g., with the art., ho Kúrios Iēsoús or Iēsoús ho Kúrios (Rom. 4:24); ho Kúrios hēmṓn Iēsoús, “our Lord Jesus” (1 Cor. 5:5; Heb. 13:20); ho Kúrios Iēsoús Christós, the Lord Jesus Christ, or Iēsoús Christós ho Kúrios, Jesus Christ the Lord (Acts 16:31: Rom. 1:4; 13:14; 1 Cor. 1:9); ho Kúrios hēmṓn Iēsoús Christós, our Lord Jesus Christ (Rom. 16:18; 1 Cor. 1:2, 10; Gal. 6:18); Iēsoús Christós ho Kúrios hēmṓn, Jesus Christ our Lord (Eph. 3:11; 1 Tim. 1:2). Without the art., Kúrios Iēsoús (Rom. 10:9; 1 Cor. 12:3, Phil. 2:19); Christós Kúrios, meaning the Messiah (Luke 2:11); Kúrios Iēsoús Christós or Iēsoús Christós Kúrios, Jesus Christ Lord (Rom. 1:7; 2 Cor. 1:2; 4:5; Phil. 1:2); Kúrios hēmṓn Iēsoús Christós, our Lord Jesus Christ (Gal. 1:3). In the phrase en Kuríō, (en [1722], in) in the Lord, without the art., used only by Paul and once in Rev. 14:13 referring to the fact that believers are represented as one with Christ, as members of His body (Eph. 5:30 [cf. 1 Cor. 12:27, one spiritual body of which He is the Head] Eph. 2:20). Hence en Kuríō, means: (a) In the Lord, after verbs of rejoicing, trusting (1 Cor. 1:31; Phil. 2:19; 3:1). (b) In or by the Lord, meaning by His authority (Eph. 4:17; 1 Thess. 4:1). (c) In or through the Lord, meaning through His aid and influence, by His help (1 Cor. 15:58; 2 Cor. 2:12; Gal. 5:10; Eph. 2:21; Col. 4:17). (d) In the work of the Lord, in the gospel work (Rom. 16:8, 13: 1 Cor. 4:17; 9:2; Eph. 6:21; 1 Thess. 5:12). (e) As indicating condition meaning one in the Lord, united with Him, His follower, a Christian (Rom. 16:11; Phil. 4:1; Phile. 1:16). (f) As denoting manner, meaning in the Lord, as becomes those who are in the Lord, Christians (Rom. 16:2, 22; 1 Cor. 7:39; Eph. 6:1; Phil. 2:29; Col. 3:18).

Deriv.: kuría (2959), lady; kuriakós (2960), the Lord’s; kurieúō (2961), to be lord; kuriótēs (2963), lordship, dominion.

Syn.: árchōn (758), ruler; despótēs (1203), despot; pantokrátōr (3841), almighty; hēgemṓn (2232), governor, ruler; Kaísar (2541), Ceasar; ethnárchēs (1481), leader of a nation; archēgós (747), leader; kosmokrátōr (2888), world ruler.

Ant.: hupērétēs (5257), lower servant; doúlos (1401), slave; therápōn (2324), attendant; diákonos (1249), minister.

iii

اسم كيريوس العلي القوي الرب سيد مالك وهي في العهد الجديد تساوي الكلمه العبرية في العهد القديم يهوه والذي يعطي سلطه ويؤكد
1 استخدام غير ديني وتعني مالك وسيد لاملاك او لعبيد وخدام او زوج وهو شخص له سلطه مطلقه علي شيئ او شخص اخر مثل رب الحصاد ورب السبتوايضا بمعني رب وامبراطور والهة ولقب تشريفي بمعني علي سيد ( من عبد ) الامر والحاكم
2 استخدام عن الله والمسيح بمعني الله الرب العلي حاكم الكون كله وهي عن المسيح تساوي يهوه وجائت هذا في متي 1: 22 و 5: 33 و مرقس 5: 19 و لوقا 1: 6 و 28 و اعمال 7: 33 وعبرانيين 8: 2 ويعقوب 4: 15 وايضا في متي 27: 10 و مرقس 13: 20 و لوقا 1: 58 و اعمال 7: 49 ورمية 4: 8 وعبرانيين 7: 21 و بطرس الاولي 1: 25
وجائت كيريوس بتصريف يساوي كيريوس او ثيؤس التي تعني الرب الاله في متي 4: 7 و 10 و 22: 37 و لوقا 1: 16 ومثل في العهد القديم حزقيال 4: 14
ورب السبت وتعني الرب العلي اي رب الجنود وهو اسم لله مثل رو 9: 29 و يعقوب 5: 4 و 1 صم 15: 2 واش 1: 9 وايضا كيريوس بانتوكرانوس اي الرب القدير قائد الكل في 2 كو 6: 18 و 2 صم 7: 8 و نح 2: 13
وتستخدم ايضا بمعني الرب الاله القادر علي كل شيئ مثل رؤ 4: 8 و 11: 17
وتستخدم كيريوس تون كيريونتون وتعني رب الارباب مثل 1 تي 6: 15 ورب السماء والارض اع 17: 24
وهو لقب يوضح يسوع المسيح في
(ا) سلطانه علي الارض مثل مت 17: 4 ومر 9: 5 و لو 9: 33 و يو 13: 13 و 14 الذي له الرياسه والسلطان الرب متي 21: 3 و 28: 6 و لو 7: 13 و 10: 1 و يو 4: 1 و 20: 2 و 13 و اعمال 9: 5 و 1 كو 9: 5 الرب يسوع في لو 24: 3 و اع 1: 21 و 4: 33 و 1 كو 11: 23
(2) انه الرب العلي رئيس كل الاشياء مثل رو 10: 12 و رؤ 17: 14 والرب
(Mark 16:19, 20; Acts 8:25; 19:10; 2 Cor. 3:17; Eph. 5:10; Col. 3:23; 2 Thess. 3:1, 5; 2 Tim. 4:8; James 5:7)
وغيرها الكثير من الايات التي تعبر عن لاهوته


ونفهم من القواميس لو لشخص تابع اي متسلط علي شئ محدد يكون رب لو مطلق علي كل شئ يكون الرب اي الله
ولا يطلق علي الهه اخري اي هو ادق من ثيؤس احيانا لو كانت بدون اضافه للتعبير عن علاقة الرب بالبشر


ونلاحظ ان كيريوس تاتي بثلاث تصريفات

κύριος

كيريوس فاعل ( الرب في بداية الجمله مثل الرب قال )

κυριον

كيريون مفعول ( مثل لا تجرب الرب )


κυριου

كيريوي مضاف اليه ( مثل ملاك الرب )


فكلمة كيريوس من الممكن ان تعبر عن الرب لقب الوهية وايضا تعبر عن البشر لقبه سلطان بشري ولكن من سياق العدد يتضح نوع السلطان وهذه نقطه ساعود اليها فيما بعد ولكن قبل هذا اوضح ان كيريوس مفهومه لليهود الناطقين باليونانيه او اي انسان له معرفه بالعهد القديم انه لقب الهي مساوي ليهوه في المعني


ولتاكيد ان كيريوس استخدم ليهوه ندرس في عجالة العهد القديم




اول مرة تستخدم كلمة الرب هي في الرب الاله في تكوين 2: 4
אֵלֶּה תֹולְדֹות הַשָּׁמַיִם וְהָאָרֶץ בְּהִבָּרְאָם בְּיֹום עֲשֹׂות יְהוָה אֱלֹהִים אֶרֶץ וְשָׁמָיִם
Αυτη ειναι η γενεσις του ουρανου και της γης, οτε εκτισθησαν αυτα, καθ' ην ημεραν εποιησε Κυριος ο Θεος γην και ουρανον,
Istae sunt generationes caeli et terrae, quando creata sunt. In die quo fecit Dominus Deus terram et caelum
These are the generations of the heavens and of the earth when they were created, in the day that the LORD God made the earth and the heavens
هذه مبادئ السموات والارض حين خلقت. يوم عمل الرب الاله الارض والسموات


والرب الاله هي جهوفا ايلوهيم وايضا كيريوس او ثيؤس او دومينيوس ديوس لورد جد
وهنا القاب الاهية فقط ولا يطلق علي البشر


واول مره يذكر يهوه فقط بدون ايلوهيم في تكوين 4 -1
וְהָאָדָם יָדַע אֶת־חַוָּה אִשְׁתֹּו וַתַּהַר וַתֵּלֶד אֶת־קַיִן וַתֹּאמֶר קָנִיתִי אִישׁ אֶת־יְהוָה
Ο δε Αδαμ εγνωρισεν Ευαν την γυναικα αυτου· και συνελαβε, και εγεννησε τον Καιν· και ειπεν, Απεκτησα ανθρωπον δια του Κυριου.
Adam vero cognovit Evam uxo rem suam, quae concepit et peperit Cain dicens: “Acquisivi virum per Dominum”
And Adam knew Eve his wife; and she conceived, and bare Cain, and said, I have gotten a man from the LORD
وَعَرَفَ ادَمُ حَوَّاءَ امْرَاتَهُ فَحَبِلَتْ وَوَلَدَتْ قَايِينَ. وَقَالَتِ: «اقْتَنَيْتُ رَجُلا مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ».
وهذا بسبب انفصال الانسان عن الله بسبب الخطيه وطرد الرب الاله ادم وحواء من الجنه ولكنه لمحبته لم ينفصل عنها تماما بل استخدم اسم يهوه كيريوس دومنيوس الرب لورد المعبر عن علاقة الله بالانسان وتعامله معهم وانه البديل لهم ( ارجع الي معني كلمة يهوه )
وبعض الاعداد تؤكد ان كيريوس تعني يهوه
(Gen 2:8)ויטע יהוה אלהים גן־בעדן מקדם וישׂם שׁם את־האדם אשׁר יצר׃
Gen 2:8 Καὶἐφύτευσεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς παράδεισον ἐν Εδεμ κατὰἀνατολὰς καὶἔθετο ἐκεῖ τὸν ἄνθρωπον, ὃν ἔπλασεν.


(Gen 2:15)ויקח יהוה אלהים את־האדם וינחהו בגן־עדן לעבדה ולשׁמרה׃
Gen 2:15 Καὶἔλαβεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς τὸν ἄνθρωπον, ὃν ἔπλασεν, καὶἔθετο αὐτὸν ἐν τῷ παραδείσῳἐργάζεσθαι αὐτὸν καὶ φυλάσσειν.

(Gen 2:16)ויצו יהוה אלהים על־האדם לאמר מכל עץ־הגן אכל תאכל׃
Gen 2:16 καὶἐνετείλατο κύριος ὁ θεὸς τῷ Αδαμ λέγων Ἀπὸ παντὸς ξύλου τοῦἐν τῷ παραδείσῳ βρώσει φάγῃ,

(Gen 2:18)ויאמר יהוה אלהים לא־טוב היות האדם לבדו אעשׂה־לו עזר כנגדו׃
Gen 2:18 Καὶ εἶπεν κύριος ὁ θεός Οὐ καλὸν εἶναι τὸν ἄνθρωπον μόνον· ποιήσωμεν αὐτῷ βοηθὸν κατ᾿ αὐτόν.



(Gen 2:22)ויבן יהוה אלהים את־הצלע אשׁר־לקח מן־האדם לאשׁה ויבאה אל־האדם׃
Gen 2:22 καὶᾠκοδόμησεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς τὴν πλευράν, ἣν ἔλαβεν ἀπὸ τοῦ Αδαμ, εἰς γυναῖκα καὶἤγαγεν αὐτὴν πρὸς τὸν Αδαμ.

(Gen 3:1)והנחשׁ היה ערום מכל חית השׂדה אשׁר עשׂה יהוה אלהים ויאמר אל־האשׁה אף כי־אמר אלהים לא תאכלו מכל עץ הגן׃
Gen 3:1 Ὁ δὲὄφις ἦν φρονιμώτατος πάντων τῶν θηρίων τῶν ἐπὶ τῆς γῆς, ὧν ἐποίησεν κύριος ὁ θεός· καὶ εἶπεν ὁὄφις τῇ γυναικί Τίὅτι εἶπεν ὁ θεός Οὐ μὴ φάγητε ἀπὸ παντὸς ξύλου τοῦἐν τῷ παραδείσῳ;

(Gen 3:8)וישׁמעו את־קול יהוה אלהים מתהלך בגן לרוח היום ויתחבא האדם ואשׁתו מפני יהוה אלהים בתוך עץ הגן׃
Gen 3:8 Καὶἤκουσαν τὴν φωνὴν κυρίου τοῦ θεοῦ περιπατοῦντος ἐν τῷ παραδείσῳ τὸ δειλινόν, καὶἐκρύβησαν ὅ τε Αδαμ καὶἡ γυνὴ αὐτοῦἀπὸ προσώπου κυρίου τοῦ θεοῦἐν μέσῳ τοῦ ξύλου τοῦ παραδείσου.

(Gen 3:9)ויקרא יהוה אלהים אל־האדם ויאמר לו איכה׃
Gen 3:9 καὶἐκάλεσεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς τὸν Αδαμ καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ Αδαμ, ποῦ εἶ;

(Gen 3:13)ויאמר יהוה אלהים לאשׁה מה־זאת עשׂית ותאמר האשׁה הנחשׁ השׁיאני ואכל׃
Gen 3:13 καὶ εἶπεν κύριος ὁ θεὸς τῇ γυναικί Τί τοῦτο ἐποίησας; καὶ εἶπεν ἡ γυνήὉὄφις ἠπάτησέν με, καὶἔφαγον.







ايه اخري مهمه



انا الرب هذا اسمي ومجدي لا اعطيه لاخر اشعياء 42 : 8

8 I am the LORD: that is my name: and my glory will I not give to another, neither my praise to graven images.
‎8 ‏אֲנִ֥י יְהוָ֖ה ה֣וּא שְׁמִ֑י וּכְבוֹדִי֙ לְאַחֵ֣ר לֹֽא־אֶתֵּ֔ן וּתְהִלָּתִ֖י לַפְּסִילִֽים׃

8 ’ănî yəhwâ hû’ šəmî ûḵə

wōḏî lə’aḥēr lō’-’etēn ûṯəhillāṯî lapəsîlîm:

8 ἐγὼ κύριος ὁ θεός τοῦτό μού ἐστιν τὸ ὄνομα τὴν δόξαν μου ἑτέρῳ οὐ δώσω οὐδὲ τὰς ἀρετάς μου τοῖς γλυπτοῖς
egO kurios o theos touto mou estin to onoma tEn doxan mou eterO ou dOsO oude tas aretas mou tois
Ego Dominus, hoc est nomen meum; gloriam meam alteri non dabo, et laudem meam sculptilibus gluptois


سفر التثنية 6: 4



«اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

4  Hear,8085 O Israel:3478 The LORD3068 our God430 is one259 LORD:3068
4 καὶ ταῦτα τὰ δικαιώματα καὶ τὰ κρίματα ὅσα ἐνετείλατο κύριος τοῖς υἱοῖς Ισραηλ ἐν τῇ ἐρήμῳ ἐξελθόντων αὐτῶν ἐκ γῆς Αἰγύπτου ἄκουε Ισραηλ κύριος ὁ θεὸς ἡμῶν κύριος εἷς ἐστιν
kai tauta ta dikaiOmata kai ta krimata osa eneteilato kurios tois uiois israEl en tE erEmO eξelthontOn autOn ek gEs aiguptou akoue israEl kurios o theos EmOn kurios eis estin

4 ‏שְׁמַ֖ע5 יִשְׂרָאֵ֑ל יְהוָ֥ה אֱלֹהֵ֖ינוּ יְהוָ֥ה׀ אֶחָֽד׃5

4 šəma‘5 yiśərā’ēl yəhwâ ’ĕlōhênû yəhwâ| ’eḥāḏ:5
4 Audi, Israël: Dominus Deus noster, Dominus unus est.
وكل هذه الايات توضح ان كلمة الرب مساويه تماما ليهوه وهو الاسم الحقيقي لاله الكون كله

الرب هو الاله

سفر التثنية 4: 35

إِنَّكَ قَدْ أُرِيتَ لِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ. لَيْسَ آخَرَ سِوَاهُ.


سفر التثنية 4: 39

فَاعْلَمِ الْيَوْمَ وَرَدِّدْ فِي قَلْبِكَ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُوَ الإِلهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ مِنْ فَوْقُ، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ. لَيْسَ سِوَاهُ.

وملحوظه هامه ان عندما قام الاسكندر الاكبر بفتوحاته واسس الامبراطوريه الرومانية بداية من سنة 331 ق م فرض اللغه اليونانية علي كل المملكه فاصبحت اللغه اليونانية هي اللغه الرسمية لكل المملكة واصبح اليهود يجيدون ثلاث لغات للتحدث وهم العبريه كلغه دينيه قومية والارامية كلغه عامية واليونانية كلغه رسمية ولهذا نجد المسيح في الهيكل يقراء الاسفار بالعبرية ويفسرها ايضا وفي حياته يتكلم مع التلاميذ الاراميه كلغه مخاطبه ومعي الرومان مثل هيرودس وبيلاطس والجند وغيرهم يتحدث اليونانية غالبا


ووصلنا الي نقطتين هامتين ومها

ان كلمة كيريوس لغويا لها استخدامين الاول للبشر لو مضاف في العدد لملكيه خاصه مثل ارض او بيت او عبيد او معني الله يهوه سواء بدون تحديد او بتحديد الملكيه المطلقه او السلطان المطلق

والنقطه الثانيه ان اليهود اليعرفون جيدا ان كلمة كيريوس اليونانية تعني يهوه اسم الههم وهو اقدس اسم يخافون من مجرد نطقه علي لسانهم


نبدأ ندرس بعض الاعداد التي استخدمت فيها كيريوس اسم الهي وعن المسيح وعن البشر في العهد الجديد


اولا عن الله مثل


الرب الاله او الرب الهك ( تحب الرب الهك او غيره )

كيريون تون ثيؤن

انجيل متي 4: 7

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ».


εφη αυτω ο ιησους παλιν γεγραπται ουκ εκπειρασεις κυριον τον θεον σου


متي 4: 10

حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ».


τοτε λεγει αυτω ο ιησους υπαγε σατανα γεγραπται γαρ κυριον τον θεον σου προσκυνησεις και αυτω μονω λατρευσεις


ملاك الرب انجيلوس كيريوي

وبالطبع ملاك الرب لن يكون بمعني ملاك المعلم


انجيل متي 1: 20

وَلَكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأُمُورِ إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: «يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.


ταυτα δε αυτου ενθυμηθεντος ιδου αγγελος κυριου κατ οναρ εφανη αυτω λεγων ιωσηφ υιος δαβιδ μη φοβηθης παραλαβειν μαριαμ την γυναικα σου το γαρ εν αυτη γεννηθεν εκ πνευματος εστιν αγιου


وتعبير ملاك الرب تكرر كثيرا


نبي الرب او ( من الرب بالنبي ) تو كيريوي ديا تو بروفيتوي

انجيل متي 1: 22

وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ:


τουτο δε ολον γεγονεν ινα πληρωθη το ρηθεν υπο του κυριου δια του προφητου λεγοντος


ناموس الرب


انجيل لوقا 2: 39

وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَسَبَ نَامُوسِ الرَّبِّ رَجَعُوا إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ إِلَى مَدِينَتِهِمُ النَّاصِرَةِ.


και ως ετελεσαν απαντα τα κατα τον νομον κυριου υπεστρεψαν εις την γαλιλαιαν εις την πολιν αυτων ναζαρεθ


روح الرب علي


انجيل لوقا 4: 18

«رُوحُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ لأَنَّهُ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ أَرْسَلَنِي لأَشْفِيَ الْمُنْكَسِرِي الْقُلُوبِ لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ ولِلْعُمْيِ بِالْبَصَرِ وَأُرْسِلَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ فِي الْحُرِّيَّةِ


πνευμα κυριου επ εμε ου ενεκεν εχρισεν με ευαγγελιζεσθαι πτωχοις απεσταλκεν με ιασασθαι τους συντετριμμενους την καρδιαν κηρυξαι αιχμαλωτοις αφεσιν και τυφλοις αναβλεψιν αποστειλαι τεθραυσμενους εν αφεσει


ثانيا عن المسيح تعبير الوهية


الرب كيريوس


رب السبت كيريوس تو ساباتون


انجيل متي 12: 8

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضاً».


κυριος γαρ εστιν και του σαββατου ο υιος του ανθρωπου


تعبير طريق الرب ( اودون كيريوي )


انجيل متي 3: 3

فَإِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قِيلَ عَنْهُ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ: صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. اصْنَعُوا سُبُلَهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةً».


ουτος γαρ εστιν ο ρηθεις υπο ησαιου του προφητου λεγοντος φωνη βοωντος εν τη ερημω ετοιμασατε την οδον κυριου ευθειας ποιειτε τας τριβους αυτου


قال الرب لربي


انجيل متي 22: 44

قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِينِي حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئاً لِقَدَمَيْكَ؟


ειπεν ο κυριος τω κυριω μου καθου εκ δεξιων μου εως αν θω τους εχθρους σου υποποδιον των ποδων σου


لقب ربي والهي


انجيل يوحنا 20: 28

أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».


και απεκριθη ο θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου

وبالطبع تعبير اجاب توما وليس تعجب توما


الدعوه للرب كيريي


انجيل متي 7: 21

«لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَا رَبُّ يَا رَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.


ου πας ο λεγων μοι κυριε κυριε εισελευσεται εις την βασιλειαν των ουρανων αλλ ο ποιων το θελημα του πατρος μου του εν ουρανοις


المباركة لاسمه


انجيل متي 23: 39

لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!».


λεγω γαρ υμιν ου μη με ιδητε απ αρτι εως αν ειπητε ευλογημενος ο ερχομενος εν ονοματι κυριου


مجيئ الرب


انجيل متي 24: 42

«اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ.


γρηγορειτε ουν οτι ουκ οιδατε ποια ωρα ο κυριος υμων ερχεται


ملكوت الرب


انجيل لوقا 23: 42

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: «اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ».


και ελεγεν τω ιησου μνησθητι μου κυριε οταν ελθης εν τη βασιλεια σου


الرب الديان


انجيل متي 25: 37

فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ أَوْ عَطْشَاناً فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟


τοτε αποκριθησονται αυτω οι δικαιοι λεγοντες κυριε ποτε σε ειδομεν πεινωντα και εθρεψαμεν η διψωντα και εποτισαμεν


للانقاذ من الموت


انجيل متي 8: 25

فَتَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَأَيْقَظُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَا سَيِّدُ ( يا رب ) نَجِّنَا فَإِنَّنَا نَهْلِكُ!»


και προσελθοντες οι μαθηται αυτου ηγειραν αυτον λεγοντες κυριε σωσον ημας απολλυμεθα


انجيل متي 14: 30

وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا رَأَى الرِّيحَ شَدِيدَةً خَافَ. وَإِذِ ابْتَدَأَ يَغْرَقُ صَرَخَ: «يَا رَبُّ نَجِّنِي».


βλεπων δε τον ανεμον ισχυρον εφοβηθη και αρξαμενος καταποντιζεσθαι εκραξεν λεγων κυριε σωσον με


وايضا اطلق علي المسيح لقب كيريس بمعني سيد بشري ذو سلطان عظيم


انجيل متي 8: 2

وَإِذَا أَبْرَصُ قَدْ جَاءَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: «يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تُطَهِّرَنِي».


και ιδου λεπρος ελθων προσεκυνει αυτω λεγων κυριε εαν θελης δυνασαι με καθαρισαι


وتكرر هذا التعبير


وقبل ان انتهي من هذه النقطه اطلب من مدعي ان الرب او كيريوس تعني معلم ان يستبدلوا كلمة كيريوس او الرب ويضعوا مكانها المعلم ويروا هل المعني يستقيم ؟

وبالطبع لن يستقيم



وثالثا تعبيرات بشريه


سيد العبيد


انجيل متي 18: 25

وَإِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ مَا يُوفِي أَمَرَ سَيِّدُهُ أَنْ يُبَاعَ هُوَ وَامْرَأَتُهُ وَأَوْلاَدُهُ وَكُلُّ مَا لَهُ وَيُوفَى الدَّيْنُ.


μη εχοντος δε αυτου αποδουναι εκελευσεν αυτον ο κυριος αυτου πραθηναι και την γυναικα αυτου και τα τεκνα και παντα οσα ειχεν και αποδοθηναι


سيد الحصاد ( كيريوس تو امبيلونوس )


انجيل متي 20: 8

يَأْتِي سَيِّدُ ذَلِكَ الْعَبْدِ فِي يَوْمٍ لاَ يَنْتَظِرُهُ وَفِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا


ηξει ο κυριος του δουλου εκεινου εν ημερα η ου προσδοκα και εν ωρα η ου γινωσκει


سيد الفرح


انجيل متي 25: 11

أَخِيراً جَاءَتْ بَقِيَّةُ الْعَذَارَى أَيْضاً قَائِلاَتٍ: يَا سَيِّدُ يَا سَيِّدُ افْتَحْ لَنَا.


υστερον δε ερχονται και αι λοιπαι παρθενοι λεγουσαι κυριε κυριε ανοιξον ημιν


وبعد هذه المقدمه فقط لتوضيح كيريوس ومعناه واستخداماته عهد قديم وجديد


العدد الذي اطلق كلمة كيريوس علي بشر

سفر اعمال الرسل 16: 30

ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَهُمَا وَقَالَ: «يَا سَيِّدَيَّ مَاذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَفْعَلَ لِكَيْ أَخْلُصَ؟»


και προαγαγων αυτους εξω εφη κυριοι τι με δει ποιειν ινα σωθω


فهو يلقبهم بسيديه اي انه جعل من نفسه عبد لهم بالجسد رغم انهما كانوا مسجونين عنده ولكن بسبب المعجزه


وهو لغويا يقول سيدي اي انهم اسياد خاصين له وليس بطريقه عامه

ولهذا استخدم لقب كيريوي في اليوناني



ولهذا هذا العدد خاصة استخدم في الارامي

Acts 16:30 - ܘܰܐܦ݁ܶܩ ܐܶܢܽܘܢ ܠܒ݂ܰܪ ܘܶܐܡܰܪ ܗ݈ܘܳܐ ܠܗܽܘܢ ܡܳܪܰܝ ܡܳܢܳܐ ܘܳܠܶܐ ܠܺܝ ܠܡܶܥܒ݁ܰܕ݂ ܐܰܝܟ݂ ܕ݁ܺܐܚܶܐ

Acts 16:30 - وَاڥِق اِنُون لبَر وِامَر هوَا لهُون مَارَي مَانَا وَالِا لِي لمِعبَد اَيك دِاخِا .


وتعبير ماري للبشر وليس مثل موريو الذي هو للرب فقط


وايضا في الترجمه العبرية

(HNT) ויוציאם ויאמר אדני מה אעשה ואושע׃

وكتبت ادون وليس يهوه


فهو لغويا لا يساوي بين تلقيبه لهم باسياده ولقب السيد المسيح الذي استخداماته تدل علي لاهوته

وايضا هذا الانسان حارس السجن في مدينة ثياتيرا يؤمن بتعدد الالهة في هذا الزمان وهذا هو الفكر الروماني فغالبا اعتقد انهم انصاف الهة لقدرتهم علي صنع معجزات ولكن هما وجهوا نظره مباشره الي ان الاله الحقيقي هو الرب يسوع المسيح

سفر اعمال الرسل 16

16: 30 ثم اخرجهما و قال يا سيدي ماذا ينبغي ان افعل لكي اخلص

16: 31 فقالا امن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت و اهل بيتك

16: 32 و كلماه و جميع من في بيته بكلمة الرب

16: 33 فاخذهما في تلك الساعة من الليل و غسلهما من الجراحات و اعتمد في الحال هو و الذين له اجمعون

16: 34 و لما اصعدهما الى بيته قدم لهما مائدة و تهلل مع جميع بيته اذ كان قد امن بالله


Act 16:30 και προαγαγων αυτους εξω εφη κυριοι τι με δει ποιειν ινα σωθω

Act 16:31 οι δε ειπον πιστευσον επι τον κυριον ιησουν χριστον και σωθηση συ και ο οικος σου

Act 16:32 και ελαλησαν αυτω τον λογον του κυριου και πασιν τοις εν τη οικια αυτου

Act 16:33 και παραλαβων αυτους εν εκεινη τη ωρα της νυκτος ελουσεν απο των πληγων και εβαπτισθη αυτος και οι αυτου παντες παραχρημα

Act 16:34 αναγαγων τε αυτους εις τον οικον αυτου παρεθηκεν τραπεζαν και ηγαλλιασατο πανοικι πεπιστευκως τω θεω


ولهذا فهما كلماه بكلمة الرب اي هو يسوع المسيح اي الله

فهو من ان لقبهما خطأ بكيريوس

الي ان وجهوا نظره الي ان الرب ( كيريوس ) يسوع المسيح هو كيريوس الحقيقي

وكلماه بكلمة الرب ( لوجوس كيريوس )

فامن هو بالله ( ثيؤس )


اذا فهذا عدد لاثبات لاهوت المسيح انه هو كيريوس يهوه وهو اللوغوس وهو ثيؤس الله


والمعني الروحي

من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب

ثم أخرجهما وقال:
يا سيدي، ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟" [30]
 تحدث معهما في وقارٍ شديدٍ: "يا سيدي"، وهو لقب يُقدم للسادة وأصحاب العبيد.
لم يكن يشغله خلاصه الزمني وموقفه أمام السلطات، وإنما خلاصه الأبدي. لقد أدرك أنهما حتمًا رسولا الله الحقيقي، وأنهما تحت رعايته وحمايته، قادران عن الكشف عن طريق الخلاص. اكتشف حافظ السجن انه خاطئ، ومحتاج إلى خلاص من خطاياه، وأنه ضعيف لا سلطان له بالرغم من مركزه المرعب.
السجان في رعب، والمسجونان في سلام داخلي. السجان يدرك ضعفه الشديد وعجزه حتى عن حماية نفسه، والمسجونان يستظلان تحت جناحي الله، الأرض تتزلزل لأجلهما، والأبواب الحديدية تنفتح أمامهما، والقيود تتساقط!
v     ألا تلاحظوا ما حدث في الحالة السابقة (إخراج الشيطان من الجارية) وما حدث هنا؟ هناك فتاة تحررت من روح (شرير)، فطُرحا في السجن لأنهما حرراها من الروح. هنا مجرد أظهرا الأبواب مفتوحة فانفتحت أبواب قلب حارس السجن. وانحل نوعان من القيود، فأشعل السجان النور الحقيقي، لأن النور الذي في قلبه كان مشرقا. واندفع إلى داخل وخرّ أمامهما. ولم يسأل: "كيف حدث هذا؟" بل في الحال سأل: "ماذا ينبغي أن أفعل لكي أخلص؟"[719]
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*
المسيح في الفكر اليهودي​

لماذا اعترض اليهود علي اسم المسيح الذي اطلق علي يسوع ؟

اطلق لقب المسيح علي يسوع 534 مره في العهد الجديد

إنجيل متى 26: 63

63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»
64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».
65 فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ!
66 مَاذَا تَرَوْنَ؟» فَأَجَابُوا وَقَالوُا : «إِنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ».
67 حِينَئِذٍ بَصَقُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ وَلَكَمُوهُ، وَآخَرُونَ لَطَمُوهُ
68 قَائِلِينَ: «تَنَبَّأْ لَنَا أَيُّهَا الْمَسِيحُ، مَنْ ضَرَبَكَ؟».



مرقس 14

14: 61 اما هو فكان ساكتا لم يجب بشيء فساله رئيس الكهنة ايضا و قال له اانت المسيح ابن المبارك
14: 62 فقال يسوع انا هو و سوف تبصرون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين القوة و اتيا في سحاب السماء
14: 63 فمزق رئيس الكهنة ثيابه و قال ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهود
14: 64 قد سمعتم التجاديف ما رايكم فالجميع حكموا عليه انه مستوجب الموت


لوقا 22

22: 67 قائلين ان كنت انت المسيح فقل لنا فقال لهم ان قلت لكم لا تصدقون
22: 68 و ان سالت لا تجيبونني و لا تطلقونني
22: 69 منذ الان يكون ابن الانسان جالسا عن يمين قوة الله
22: 70 فقال الجميع افانت ابن الله فقال لهم انتم تقولون اني انا هو
22: 71 فقالوا ما حاجتنا بعد الى شهادة لاننا نحن سمعنا من فمه


وإنجيل يوحنا 10: 24


فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْرًا».



وارادوا بسببها ان يرجموه



إنجيل متى 2: 4


فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَتَبَةِ الشَّعْب، وَسَأَلَهُمْ: «أَيْنَ يُولَدُ الْمَسِيحُ؟»



إنجيل متى 16: 16


فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».



إنجيل متى 16: 20


حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ.



إنجيل لوقا 4: 41


وَكَانَتْ شَيَاطِينُ أَيْضًا تَخْرُجُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ وَهِيَ تَصْرُخُ وَتَقُولُ: «أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ!» فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوهُ أَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ.



29) إنجيل لوقا 9: 20


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «مَسِيحُ اللهِ!».



حتي ان اليهود كلن لهم رجاء ان يكون يوحنا هو المسيح



إنجيل لوقا 3: 15


وَإِذْ كَانَ الشَّعْبُ يَنْتَظِرُ، وَالْجَمِيعُ يُفَكِّرُونَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا لَعَلَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ،



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 20


فَاعْتَرَفَ وَلَمْ يُنْكِرْ، وَأَقَرَّ: «إِنِّي لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ».



إنجيل يوحنا 3: 28


أَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ لِي أَنِّي قُلْتُ: لَسْتُ أَنَا الْمَسِيحَ بَلْ إِنِّي مُرْسَلٌ أَمَامَهُ.



حتي السامريين وليس اليهود فقط كانوا منتظرين المسيح



إنجيل يوحنا 4: 29


«هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَانًا قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟».



والايات التي تتكلم ان الايمان هو معرفة ان يسوع هو المسيح كثيره جدا



إنجيل يوحنا 6: 69


وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ».



إنجيل يوحنا 7: 26


وَهَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جِهَارًا وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ لَهُ شَيْئًا! أَلَعَلَّ الرُّؤَسَاءَ عَرَفُوا يَقِينًا أَنَّ هذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ حَقًّا؟



إنجيل يوحنا 20: 31


وَأَمَّا هذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 41


هذَا وَجَدَ أَوَّلاً أَخَاهُ سِمْعَانَ، فَقَالَ لَهُ: «قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَسِيَّا» الَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ:الْمَسِيحُ.



إنجيل يوحنا 4: 25


قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ: «أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ، يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ».



فما هو اهمية لقب المسيح ؟



ولنفهم هذا يجب ان نجاوب معا علي عدة اسئله



1 ماهو مفهوم لقب المسيح عند اليهود لفظيا ؟

2 وما علاقه اسم المسيح بالميمرا التي تعني كلمة الله وحكمة الله ؟

3 وايضا ما علاقته بالشكينا التي تعني كلمة و حضور الله ذاته ومجد الله ؟

4 هل لقب المسيح اليهودي له علاقه باللوغوس في المفهوم اليهودي ايضا ؟

5 ماهو مفهوم اليهود المسيانيين ؟

6 ماهو مفهوم اليهود عن المسيح في مخطوطات قمران قبل مجيؤه ؟

7 وبعد ان ندرك هذا نبدا ندرس بعض الاعداد من العهد القديم عن مفهوم المسيح المنتظر

الفرق بين مسيح الر ب والمسيح الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح



واخيرا

ما معني اعتراف المسيحيين بان يسوع هو المسيح ؟











اولا المسيا من المفهوم اليهودي



لفظيا

معنا المسيح عبري من قاموس سترونج

H4899

משׁיח
mâshı̂yach
maw-shee'-akh
From H4886; anointed; usually a consecrated person (as a king, priest, or saint); specifically the Messiah: - anointed, Messiah.



قاموس برون

H4899

משׁיח
mâshı̂yach
BDB Definition:
1) anointed, anointed one
1a) of the Messiah, Messianic prince
1b) of the king of Israel
1c) of the high priest of Israel
1d) of Cyrus
1e) of the patriarchs as anointed kings
قاموس بابيليون

Jewish messianism

In Jewish messianism and eschatology, the Messiah (Hebrew: משיח; Mashiah, Mashiach, or Moshiach, "anointed [one]") is a term traditionally referring to a future Jewish king from the Davidic line who will be "anointed" (the meaning of the Hebrew word משיח) with holy anointing oil and inducted to rule the Jewish people during the Messianic Age. In the Hebrew Bible the word is also used to speak of priests and kings, who were traditionally anointed; the king of Persia, Cyrus the Great, is referred to as "God's anointed" (messiah) in the Bible.



وتعني بوضوح الممسوح كملك او كاهن او المسحه المقدسه نفسها التي تقدس الانبياء والملوك

ونبدا ندرك ان كلمة مسيا ليست فقط المميوح ولكن لو اضيفت لشئ تصبح معنها

ومنها

H4888

משׁחה משׁחה
mishchâh moshchâh
meesh-khaw', mosh-khaw'
From H4886; unction (the act); by implication a consecratory gift: - (to be) anointed (-ing), ointment.

الموسوعه اليهودية

MESSIAH



The Name. The name or title of the ideal king of the Messianic age; used also without the article as a proper name—"Mashiaḥ" (in the Babylonian Talmud and in the midrash literature), like Χριστός in the Gospels. The Grecized Μεσσιας of the New Testament (John i. 41, iv. 25) is a transliteration of the Aramaic form, "The Messiah"
الاسم او لقب المسيح الملك المثالي للعصر المسياني يستخدم ايضا بدون وصف بمعني اسم مسيح وتعني مسحه في التلمود البابلي والمدراش وتشبه اخرستوس اليوناني ومسايا هو ترجمه اراميه
المسايا
The Ideal in Isaiah.
But though the name is of later origin, the idea of a personal Messiah runs through the Old Testament. It is the natural outcome of the prophetic future hope. The first prophet to give a detailed picture of the future ideal king was Isaiah (ix. 1-6, xi. 1-10, xxxii. 1-5). Of late the authenticity of these passages, and also of those passages in Jeremiah and Ezekiel which give expression to the hope in a Messiah, has been disputed by various Biblical scholars (comp. Hackmann, "Die Zukunftserwartung des Jesaiah"; Volz, "Die Vorexilische Jahweprophetie und der Messias"; Marti, "Gesch. der Israelitischen Religion," pp. 190 et seq.; idem, "Das Buch Jesaia"; Cheyne, "Introduction to Isaiah," and edition and transl. of Isaiah in "S. B. O. T.").
ولكن الاسم من مصدر متاخر لشخص المسيح القائد في العهد القديم وهو نتاج طبيعي لامل النبوات
اول من اعطي تفصيل عن هذا الملك المثالي هو اشعياء هو اول نبي يعطي صوره تفصيليه عن مسيح المستقبل في عدة ايات مثل وايضا ارميا وزكريا
مسيح اشعياء

اشعياء 7

10 ثُمَّ عَادَ الرَّبُّ فَكَلَّمَ آحَازَ قَائِلاً:
11 «اُطْلُبْ لِنَفْسِكَ آيَةً مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ. عَمِّقْ طَلَبَكَ أَوْ رَفِّعْهُ إِلَى فَوْق».
12 فَقَالَ آحَازُ: «لاَ أَطْلُبُ وَلاَ أُجَرِّبُ الرَّبَّ».
13 فَقَالَ: «اسْمَعُوا يَا بَيْتَ دَاوُدَ! هَلْ هُوَ قَلِيلٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تُضْجِرُوا النَّاسَ حَتَّى تُضْجِرُوا إِلهِي أَيْضًا؟
14 وَلكِنْ يُعْطِيكُمُ السَّيِّدُ نَفْسُهُ آيَةً: هَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ «عِمَّانُوئِيلَ».

وهي تشير الي ان ضجروا الاله نفسه ولذلك الاله نفسه يجعل من نفسه ايه وهو الميلاد العذري ومجيئ عمانوئيل

وتعليق الروبوات عنها

13. And he said, "Listen now, O House of David, is it little for you to weary men, that you weary my God as well?



יג.

to weary men: God’s prophets.



:

that you weary, etc.: For He knows that you do not believe in Him, and you weary Him with your wickedness.



:

ويقول في عدد 13

هل قليل عليكم ان تضجروا الناس اي تضايقون انبياؤه فستضايقوه هو ايضا

ويكمل العدد لانكم لن تؤمنون بهم وتضجروه بخطاياكم

14. Therefore, the Lord, of His own, shall give you a sign; behold, the young woman is with child, and she shall bear a son, and she shall call his name Immanuel.



יד.

the Lord, of His own, shall give you a sign: He will give you a sign by Himself, against Your will.



:







:

and she shall call his name: Divine inspiration will rest upon her.



:

Immanuel: [lit. God is with us. That is] to say that our Rock shall be with us, and this is the sign, for she is a young girl, and she never prophesied, yet in this instance, Divine inspiration shall rest upon her. and we do not find a prophet’s wife called a prophetess unless she prophesied. Some interpret this as being said about Hezekiah, but it is impossible, because, when you count his years, you find that Hezekiah was born nine years before his father’s reign. And some interpret that this is the sign, that she was a young girl and incapable of giving birth.



والعدد 14

والسيد نفسه ايه . هو سوف يعطيكم ايه بنفسه هو ضد ارادتكم

امراه شابه وتدعي اسمه عمانؤيل . ويحل عليها الوحي المقدس ( الروح القدس ) وايمانيول ( الله معنا ) تعني ان صخرتنا سياتي ويكون معنا وهذه هي العلامه انها المراه الصغيره لن تتنبا ولكن الوحي المقدس سيحل عليها ( بمعني حلول الروح القدس عليها مختلف ليس بمعني النبوه ولكن للحمل المقدس ) ولانجد زوجة النبي تدعي نبيه الا لو تنبات . البعض يقول بانه حزقيا ولكن هذا مستحيل لان حزقيا ولد قبل تسع سنين من تولي ابيه الحكم والبعض يفسر بانها علامه ان امه كانت فتاه صغيره غير قادره علي الانجاب

وايضا

9: 1 و لكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون و ارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم
9: 2 الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور
9: 3 اكثرت الامة عظمت لها الفرح يفرحون امامك كالفرح في الحصاد كالذين يبتهجون عندما يقتسمون غنيمة
9: 4 لان نير ثقله و عصا كتفه و قضيب مسخره كسرتهن كما في يوم مديان
9: 5 لان كل سلاح المتسلح في الوغى و كل رداء مدحرج في الدماء يكون للحريق ماكلا للنار
9: 6 لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام
9: 7 لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق و البر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا
هذا العدد مفهوم عند اليهود انه عن المسيح المنتظر . ورغم محاولة اليهود انكار انه يسوع المسيح وقالوا قد يكون احاز هو المسيح لكنهم تركوا التعليق علي هذه النبوه مفتوح بسؤال غير مجاوب عليه وقالوا

Said the ministering angels before the Holy One, blessed be He, Should the one who stripped the doors of the Temple and sent them to the king of Assyria, be made Messiah? Immediately, ******ure closed it up.]

ويرفض التعليق الراشي ان يقال هذا علي احاز لانه قشر باب المذبح وارسله لملك اشور والمسيح الحقيقي لن يفعل هذا

فمن هو المسيح الحقيقي ؟

By: Menachem



I was going over some of the "prophecies" that christians point to to "prove" that jesus is the messiah. This one came across as particularly weak so I would like to take a look at it and get everyone's opinion on the matter. The Christian position is that Isaiah 9:5[6] points to everything that J-sus is or that is in his name. It is claimed by christians that he is "the eternal father", "the Mighty G-d" and "the prince of peace." along with "wonderful counsellor." Lets post the Hebrew so that we can see what is going on here


كنت اتامل في بعض النبوات التي يقول عنها انها ليسوع وتثبت انه المسيح . وهذه اتت من اسبوع . من اشعياء 9: 5 – 6 وان يسوع يدعي انه المسيح بواسطة المسيحيين وانه الاب الابدي والله القدير ورئيس السلام والعجيب المشير وندرس معا العبري لنري ماذه هناك


The Hebrew reads:
כִּי-יֶלֶד יֻלַד-לָנוּ בֵּן נִתַּן-לָנוּ וַתְּהִי הַמִּשְרָה עַל-שִכְמוֹ וַיִּקְרָא שְמוֹ פֶּלֶא יּוֹעֵץ אֵל גִּבּוֹר אֲבִי-עַד שַר-שָלוֹם

A Jewish Translation from the Hebrew:

Isaiah 9:5. For to us a child is born, to us a son is given; and the government is upon his shoulder; and his name shall be called "wonderful counselor, mighty G-d, eternal father, a peaceful ruler."

لانه لنا يولد ولد ونعطي ابنا وتكون الرياسه علي كتفه ويدعي اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس سلام


For the sake of argument the KJV reads:
Isaiah 9:6. For unto us a child is born, unto us a son is given: and the government shall be upon his shoulder: and his name shall be called Wonderful, Counselor, The mighty God, The everlasting Father, The Prince of Peace. (KJV)
وترجمة كنج جيمس 
The differences are very visible between my translation from the Hebrew and what the KJV renders. The main differences being the usage of the word "the" improperly and the tanslation of "Sar Shalom." Now in order for the terms to read "the mighty G-d,The everlasting father, or The Prince of Peace(?)" the particle Heh ( ה ) would have to appear in each of the terms in hebrew which it does not. So saying "The....." would be gramatically incorrect to say the least.So what is in this person's name. I submit that all of the terms but the last one "Sar Shalom" are not part of the person's name but are de******ions of G-d himself. for evidence I give the Aramaic targum of Yonatan to Isaiah to clarify the misconception of the person's name:
ويقول ان الفرق هو اداة التعريف قبل رئيس السلام لان لنقول الله القدير نحتاج ان نقراء حرف الهيه قبل الكلمه ولهذا رئيس سلام ليس شخص ولكنه الله نفسه ولهذا فهو يتكلم عن الله وليس انسان
Targum Yonatan:
אַמַר נְבִיָא לְבֵית דָוִד אֲרֵי רָבֵי אִיתְיְלִיד לָנָא בַּר אִתְיְהַב לָנָא וְקַבֵּל אוֹרַיְתָא עֲלוֹהִי לְמַטְרָהּ וְאִתְקְרֵי שְמֵיהּ מִן קַדָם מַפְלִיא עֵצָה אֳלָהָא נִבָּרָא קַיָם לְעַלְמַיָא מְשִיחָא דִשְלָמָא יַסְגֵי עֲלָנָא בְּיוֹמוֹהִי

Translation:
The Prophet said to the House of David, For a Child is born to us, to us a son is given; and he will accept the Torah upon himself to observe it, and his name shall be called before the Wonderful Counselor, the Mighty G-d, who exists forever, “The anointed one in who’s days peace will increase upon us.”
لان نقلا عن ترجوم يوناثان الذي قال

يقول النبي لبيت داوود لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطي ابنا ويكون هو التوراه بنفسه ويقبل ان يطبقها ويدعي اسمه العجيب المشير الاله القدير الذي باقي الي ابد الابدين الممسوح وايامه ستزيد عننا 
From the Targum we can tell that the terms "Pele yo'etz ( פֶּלֶא יּוֹעֵץ )," "El gibbor ( אֵל גִּבּוֹר )," "Avi-Ad ( אֲבִי-עַד )" were never meant to be human attributes but that of G-d's himself. the only thing that was left to the child mentioned was "Sar-Shalom ( שַר-שָלוֹם )" rendered correctly as "Peaceful Ruler." The Targum calls this person "the anointed one in who's days peace will increase upon us." the Targum makes a careful play on the words "Sar-Shalom" trying to place it as a future King who will bring peace in his days.

لان تعبير الجبور والفياد لاتعني مطلقا بشر ولكنها تعبر عن الله نفسه والطفل يكون فقط رئيس سلام والترجوم اطلق عليه الممسوح وايامه تكون سلام ( ونلاحظ انه لم يتكلم عن الترجوم الذي اكد انه ابدي ) فهو يتكلم عن المسيح الذي ايامه ستكون ايام سلام

ويذكر اشعياء

11: 1 و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى و ينبت غصن من اصوله
11: 2 و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب
11: 3 و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه
11: 4 بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه
11: 5 و يكون البر منطقة متنيه و الامانة منطقة حقويه
11: 6 فيسكن الذئب مع الخروف و يربض النمر مع الجدي و العجل و الشبل و المسمن معا و صبي صغير يسوقها
11: 7 و البقرة و الدبة ترعيان تربض اولادهما معا و الاسد كالبقر ياكل تبنا
11: 8 و يلعب الرضيع على سرب الصل و يمد الفطيم يده على حجر الافعوان
11: 9 لا يسوؤون و لا يفسدون في كل جبل قدسي لان الارض تمتلئ من معرفة الرب كما تغطي المياه البحر
11: 10 و يكون في ذلك اليوم ان اصل يسى القائم راية للشعوب اياه تطلب الامم و يكون محله مجدا
11: 11 و يكون في ذلك اليوم ان السيد يعيد يده ثانية ليقتني بقية شعبه التي بقيت من اشور و من مصر و من فتروس و من كوش و من عيلام و من شنعار و من حماة و من جزائر البحر
11: 12 و يرفع راية للامم و يجمع منفيي اسرائيل و يضم مشتتي يهوذا من اربعة اطراف الارض
11: 13 فيزول حسد افرايم و ينقرض المضايقون من يهوذا افرايم لا يحسد يهوذا و يهوذا لا يضايق افرايم
11: 14 و ينقضان على اكتاف الفلسطينيين غربا و ينهبون بني المشرق معا يكون على ادوم و مواب امتداد يدهما و بنو عمون في طاعتهما
11: 15 و يبيد الرب لسان بحر مصر و يهز يده على النهر بقوة ريحه و يضربه الى سبع سواق و يجيز فيها بالاحذية
11: 16 و تكون سكة لبقية شعبه التي بقيت من اشور كما كان لاسرائيل يوم صعوده من ارض مصر


وايضا بعض من تعليق الربوات علي الاعداد هذه من اشعياء

1. And a shoot shall spring forth from the stem of Jesse, and a twig shall sprout from his roots.



א.

And a shoot shall spring forth from the stem of Jesse: And if you say, ‘Here are consolations for Hezekiah and his people, that they shall not fall into his hands. Now what will be with the exile that was exiled to Halah and Habor, is their hope lost?’ It is not lost! Eventually, the King Messiah shall come and redeem them.



:

a shoot: [This is symbolic of] the royal scepter.



:

and a twig: an expression of a sapling.



:

and a twig shall sprout from its roots: and the entire section, and at the end (v. 11), "And it shall come to pass, that on that day, the Lord shall apply His hand again…[from Assyria]… Hence, [it is obvious] that this prophecy was said to console those exiled to Assyria.



:


ويقال انه حزقيا وشعبه ولكنه فقد الامل فهل هناك رجاء ؟ لم يفقد الرجاء لان االمسيا الملك حينما ياتي ويعوضهم

وهو يرمز للنسل الملوكي

وينبت غصن من اصوله توضح انه الرب نفسه سيمد يده

2. And the spirit of the Lord shall rest upon him, a spirit of wisdom and understanding, a spirit of counsel and heroism, a spirit of knowledge and fear of the Lord.



ב.

3. And he shall be animated by the fear of the Lord, and neither with the sight of his eyes shall he judge, nor with the hearing of his ears shall he chastise.



ג.

And he shall be animated by the fear of the Lord: He shall be filled with the fear of the Lord. [ed enos mera il luy in O.F., and He shall be enlivened.]



:

and neither with the sight of his eyes shall he judge: For, with the wisdom of the Holy One, blessed be He, which is within him, will he know and understand who is innocent and who is guilty.



:

والرب سوف يكون من الاحياء

4. And he shall judge the poor justly, and he shall chastise with equity the humble of the earth, and he shall smite the earth with the rod of his mouth and with the breath of his lips he shall put the wicked to death.



ד.

with equity: This is an expression of mildness and tenderness.



:

and he shall smite the earth with the rod of his mouth: As the Targum states: And he shall smite the sinful of the earth.



:

and with the breath of his lips: Jonathan [renders:] And with the speech of his lips.



:

وهو سيمحو الاثم من الارض

5. And righteousness shall be the girdle of his loins, and faith the girdle of his loins.



ה.

And righteousness shall be the girdle of his loins: Jonathan [renders:] And the righteous shall surround him; i.e., they will cleave to him like a girdle.



:


6. And a wolf shall live with a lamb, and a leopard shall lie with a kid; and a calf and a lion cub and a fatling [shall lie] together, and a small child shall lead them.



ו.

and a fatling: a fattened ox [following Jonathan].



:


7. And a cow and a bear shall graze together, their children shall lie; and a lion, like cattle, shall eat straw.



ז.

8. And an infant shall play over the hole of an old snake and over the eyeball of an adder, a weaned child shall stretch forth his hand.



ח.

shall play: Heb. וְשִׁעֲשַׁע, shall play.



:

over the hole of an old snake: over a hole in the ground in which the snake makes its nest [krot in O.F.], a cave.



:

an old snake: פֶּתֶן. A snake, when it ages, becomes deaf and is called פֶּתֶן. From then on, it cannot be charmed; as it is said (Psalms 58:6): “Who will not hearken to the voice of charmers.”



:

and over the eyeball of a venomous snake: Jonathan renders: the eyeballs of venomous snakes [מְאוּרַת from אוֹר, light]. Menahem (Machbereth Menachem p. 32) interpreted it as an expression of a hole, namely holes in the ground. Comp. (Gen. 11:28) “The valley of the Chaldees (אוּר) ” ; (infra 24:15) “In the valleys (בָּאוּרִים) honor the Lord.”



:

a weaned child: a child weaned from his mother’s breasts.



:

shall stretch forth his hand: Heb. הָדָה. Jonathan renders: shall stretch forth his hands (sic). Comp. (Ezekiel 7:7) “The joyful call (הֵד) of the mountains, also (infra 16:9)” The cry (הֵידָד)," which is an expression of raising the voice. This, too, is an expression of raising, and the final [letter] ‘heh’ appears in it as a radical which sometimes falls out, like עָשָׂה (made), בָּנָה (built), קָנָה (acquired).



:

وهو يتكلم عن الحيه القديمه تصبح صماء ولا تستطيع ان تغوي ولن يمتلك صوت الاغواء ويصبح وادي الحيه هو وادي الرب المهوب

9. They shall neither harm nor destroy on all My holy mount, for the land shall be full of knowledge of the Lord as water covers the sea bed.



ט.

knowledge of the Lord: [lit.] to know the Lord.



:

ليعرفوا الرب

10. And it shall come to pass on that day, that the root of Jesse, which stands as a banner for peoples, to him shall the nations inquire, and his peace shall be [with] honor.



י.

as a banner for peoples: that peoples should raise a banner to gather to him.



:

والشعوب تجتمع له



وايضا اشعياء

30: 27 هوذا اسم الرب ياتي من بعيد غضبه مشتعل و الحريق عظيم شفتاه ممتلئتان سخطا و لسانه كنار اكلة



32: 1 هوذا بالعدل يملك ملك و رؤساء بالحق يتراسون
32: 2 و يكون انسان كمخبا من الريح و ستارة من السيل كسواقي ماء في مكان يابس كظل صخرة عظيمة في ارض معيية
32: 3 و لا تحسر عيون الناظرين و اذان السامعين تصغى
32: 4 و قلوب المتسرعين تفهم علما و السنة العييين تبادر الى التكلم فصيحا


وتكمل الموسوعه اليهودية قائله
The ideal king to whom Isaiah looks forward will be a scion of the stock of Jesse, on whom will rest the spirit of God as a spirit of wisdom, valor, and religion, and who will rule in the fear of God, his loins girt with righteousness and faithfulness (xi. 1-3a, 5).
ومسيح اشعياء المثالي الذي يخرج من اصل يسي يحل عليه روح الرب وروح الحكمه وروح الشجاعه وروح العقيده ويحكم بمخافة الله وملكه بالعدل والايمان
He will not engage in war or in the conquest of nations; the paraphernalia of war will be destroyed (ix. 4); his sole concern will be to establish justice among his people (ix. 6b; xi. 3b, 4).
ولن يدخل في حرب ولكنه يثبت العدل وسط شعبه
The fruit of his righteous government will be peace and order throughout the land. The lamb will not dread the wolf, nor will the leopard harm the kid (xi. 8); that is, as the following verse explains, tyranny and violence will no longer be practised on God's holy mountain, for the land will be full of the knowledge of God as the water covers the sea (comp. xxxii. 1, 2, 16). The people will not aspire to political greatness, but will lead a pastoral life (xxxii. 18, 20). Under such ideal conditions the country can not but prosper, nor need it fear attack from outside nations (ix. 6a, xxxii. 15). The newly risen scion of Jesse will stand forth as a beacon to other nations, and they will come to him for guidance and arbitration (xi. 10). He will rightly be called "Wonderful Counselor," "Godlike Hero," "Constant Father," "Prince of Peace" (ix. 5).
ويرعي الحمل مع الذئب لانه لن يكون هناك عنف ولن يذهب لجبل الله المقدس لان الارض ستكون ملئانه من معرفة الله مثلما المياه تغطي البحار ويكمل صفاته ويقول ان هذه الصفات لاتكون لشخص عادي ولكنه عجيبا مشيرا بطل يشبه الله ابا ابديا رئيس السلام
The "Immanuel" Passage.
This picture of the future fully accords with Isaiah's view, that the judgment will lead to a spiritual regeneration and bring about a state of moral and religious perfection; and it agrees also with the doctrine, which, in his bitter opposition to the alliances with Assyria and Egypt, he preached to his people—the doctrine, namely, that their sole concern should be God and their sole reliance be on Him, for thus, and thus only, might they endure (vii. 9; comp. also v. 4, viii. 13, xxx. 15).
عدد ايمانيول
هذه الصوره المتفقه لاشعياء عن المستقبل ان الحكم سيكون تجديد روحي والحاله الروحيه والالايمانيه الرائعه ستتفق مع مذهبه . وهدفه الوحيد هو الله واعتماده الوحيد عليه ولهذا سيكون له قدرة احتمال القدير
The prophets advocated a government which would be in conformity with God's will and be regulated by His laws of righteousness. In connection with Isaiah's Messianic hope it remains to be observed that the "Immanuel" passage, Isa. vii. 14, which is interpreted in Matt. i. 23 as referring to the birth of Jesus, has, as Robertson Smith ("The Prophets of Israel," pp. 271 et seq., 426 et seq.) and others have pointed out, no Messianic import whatever. The name has reference merely to events of the immediate present. He means to give a token by which the truth of his prophetic word may be tested, saying that any young woman giving birth to a son in the near future will call him "Immanuel" (= "God with us"), in remembrance of the withdrawal of the Syrian-Ephraimitic armies from the country (v. 16).
وعدد اشعياء الذي وضع في متي 1: 23 يشير الي ميلاد يسوع ( وهو يعترض علي ذلك )
والعدد يشير الي امراه ستلد في المستقبل القريب ويطلق عليه اسم ايمانيول ( الله معنا ) لان الله بالفعل سيكون معنا
In Jeremiah and Ezekiel.
The idea of a personal Messiah is not met with again until the time of Jeremiah and Ezekiel (the Messianic picture of Micah v. 1, 3-8, as is proved by the fact that in it Israel and the Messiah hold dominion over the nations, according to this view can not be a pre-exilic product of prophecy; in fact, it must have originated late in post-exilic times). Jeremiah's picture of the Messiah is not a detailed one; but, like his future hope in general, it agrees in all essentials with that of Isaiah. The Messiah will be "a righteous sprout of David," who will establish just judgment and wise government in the country, and whose name will be  (= "God is our salvation"; xxiii. 5, 6; these two verses recur in almost the same form in xxxiii. 15, 16, but in the latter verse the name is applied to Jerusalem, an application which did not originate with Jeremiah. Ch. xxx. 9 et seq., 21 does not claim consideration here, as it is of later origin).
ويتكلم عن وصف ارميا وانه مختصر عن اشعياء ولكن هناك تعبير عن ان اسمه ( الله خلاصنا )
ارميا
23: 5 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك و ينجح و يجري حقا و عدلا في الارض
23: 6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا و يسكن اسرائيل امنا و هذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا
وايضا تفسير الرابوات عن هذا اللقب
The Lord is our righteousness: The Lord will vindicate us during this one’s days.
ان اسمه الرب برنا لان الرب سيبرئنا في ايامه ( ايام المسيا )
In Ezekiel, the Messiah is a purely passive figure, the only personal reference to him being in xvii. 23—"he will become a mighty cedar" (Hebr.). The regeneration of the people, like their restoration, is exclusively the work of God.
حزقيال

17: 23 في جبل اسرائيل العالي اغرسه فينبت اغصانا و يحمل ثمرا و يكون ارزا واسعا فيسكن تحته كل طائر كل ذي جناح يسكن في ظل اغصانه

وسيكون ارز قدير واعادة نمو للناس وخلاصهم ويكون عمله هو عمل الله



ميخا



5: 1 الان تتجيشين يا بنت الجيوش قد اقام علينا مترسة يضربون قاضي اسرائيل بقضيب على خده
Now you shall gather yourself in troops, O daughter of troops: Now, at the time of its [Israel’s] evil decree concerning the iniquity, which has increased, you shall gather yourself in troops, O daughter of troops; O daughter of the Chaldeans, gather troops, for now you shall succeed with the troop that laid siege upon us.



:

With a rod, they strike… on the cheek: Who caused them (Babylon) to succeed? The Israelites deride their prophets and their judges and strike them on the cheek. So were they wont to do, and so we find in Pesikta (d’Rav Kahana , p. 125b), and so does Isaiah say, (Isa. 50:6) “I gave my back to smiters.”



ويصف بان هذا ما سيحدث لرجل اسرائيل كما وصفه اشعياء اعطيت ظهري للضاربين
5: 2 اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل
1. And you, Bethlehem Ephrathah-you should have been the lowest of the clans of Judah-from you [he] shall emerge for Me, to be a ruler over Israel; and his origin is from of old, from days of yore.



And you, Bethlehem Ephrathah: whence David emanated, as it is stated (I Sam. 17:58): “The son of your bondsman, Jesse the Bethlehemite.” And Bethlehem is called Ephrath, as it is said (Gen. 48:7): “On the road to Ephrath, that is Bethlehem.”



you should have been the lowest of the clans of Judah: You should have been the lowest of the clans of Judah because of the stigma of Ruth the Moabitess in you.



from you shall emerge for Me: the Messiah, son of David, and so ******ure says (Ps. 118:22): “The stone the builders had rejected became a cornerstone.”



and his origin is from of old: “Before the sun his name is Yinnon” (Ps. 72:17).



وكما قال في 1 صم 17 58 عن وصف داوود ( عندما قتل الاسد والدب ) ويقال علي بيت لحم افراثه كما قال عنها في تكوين 48 7 ( المنطقه التي دفنت فيها راحيل )

يجب ان تكوني الصغري لان راعوث مؤابيه فيها

ويخرج منك المسايا ابن داوود كما هو مكتوب في مزامير 118 : 22 ( الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون )

ويكون مخرجه قبل الشمس لان اسمه ينون في مزامير 72: 17


72: 17 يكون اسمه الى الدهر قدام الشمس يمتد اسمه و يتباركون به كل امم الارض يطوبونه

5: 3 لذلك يسلمهم الى حينما تكون قد ولدت والدة ثم ترجع بقية اخوته الى بني اسرائيل
2. Therefore, He shall deliver them until the time a woman in confinement gives birth. And the rest of his brothers shall return upon the children of Israel.

Therefore, He shall deliver them until the time a woman in confinement gives birth: He shall deliver them into the hands of their enemies until the coming of the time that Zion has felt the pangs of labor and borne her children; Zion, which is now seized by the pangs of labor, is now called a woman in confinement. [I.e., now the labor pains will cease and the redempyion will come about.] But our Sages state that from here we deduce that the son of David will not come until the wicked kingdom spreads over the entire world for nine months (Yoma 10b, Sanh. 98b). But, according to its simple meaning, this is the structure as I explained.

and the rest of his brothers: The brothers of the King Messiah; i. e., the rest of the tribe [of Judah].

shall return upon the children of Israel: Judah and Benjamin shall join the other tribes and become one kingdom, and they shall no longer be divided into two kingdoms.

يقول عن الملك المسايا ابن صهيون
واخوة المسايا هم باقي الاسباط وتكون مملكه واحده له
5: 4 و يقف و يرعى بقدرة الرب بعظمة اسم الرب الهه و يثبتون لانه الان يتعظم الى اقاصي الارض
3. And he shall stand and lead with the might of the Lord, with the pride of the Lord, his God: and they shall return, for now he shall become great to the ends of the earth.



ג.

and lead: Heb. וְרָעָה. And lead (וּפִרְנֵס) Israel.



:

and they shall return: Heb. וְיָשָׁבוּ. They shall return now from the exiles.



:

for then he shall become great: I.e., their king.



:

until the ends of the earth: And they shall bring tribute to him [the Messiah] with horses and chariots.



:

وهو سيحضرون له ( المسايا ) بخيل ومركبات
5: 5 و يكون هذا سلاما اذا دخل اشور في ارضنا و اذا داس في قصورنا نقيم عليه سبعة رعاة و ثمانية من امراء الناس
5: 6 فيرعون ارض اشور بالسيف و ارض نمرود في ابوابها فينقذ من اشور اذا دخل ارضنا و اذا داس تخومنا
5: 7 و تكون بقية يعقوب في وسط شعوب كثيرين كالندى من عند الرب كالوابل على العشب الذي لا ينتظر انسانا و لا يصبر لبني البشر
5: 8 و تكون بقية يعقوب بين الامم في وسط شعوب كثيرين كالاسد بين وحوش الوعر كشبل الاسد بين قطعان الغنم الذي اذا عبر يدوس و يفترس و ليس من ينقذ


4. And this shall be peace. Should Assyria come into our land, and should they tread upon our palaces, we will appoint over them seven shepherds and eight princes of men.



ד.

And this shall be peace: A complete and permanent peace, without interruption, and it will not resemble the other redemptions after which there were troubles.



:

should Assyria come: Heb כִּי יָבוֹא. This כִּי serves as “if” - If he comes into our land as he comes now.



:

we will appoint over them seven shepherds and eight: Concerning the seven and eight, our Rabbis enumerated their names in Tractate Sukkah, but I do not know whence they derived them. [referring to Sukkah 52b]



:


5. And they shall break the land of Assyria with the sword, and the land of Nimrod at its gates; and he shall save [us] from Assyria, who comes into our land, and who treads in our border.



ה.

And they shall break the land of Assyria: Heb. יְרָעוּ. And they shall break, similar to (Ps. 2:9) “You shall break them (תְּרֹעֵם) with an iron rod.”



:

and the land of Nimrod: That is Babylon.



:

at its gates: Heb. בִּפְתָחֶיה, at the gates of its provinces.



:


6. And the remnant of Jacob shall be in the midst of many peoples-like dew sent by the Lord, like torrents of rain upon vegatation that does not hope for any man and does not wait for the sons of men.



ו.

like dew sent by the Lord: which does not come to the world through man, and people do not ask for it, so Israel will not hope for the help of man, but for the Lord.



:


7. And the remnant of Jacob shall be among the nations, in the midst of many peoples-like a lion among the beasts of the forest, like a young lion among the flocks of sheep, which, if it passes through, treads down and tears in pieces, and no one [can] save anything.



ז.

like a lion among the beasts of the forest: So will their king rule over all.



:

which treads down and tears in pieces: Heb. רָמַס. This is the lion’s treading down [an animal] when he [the lion] is hungry and eating it in its place. Tearing (טָרַף) is when he carries the prey to his den for his cubs and his lionesses.



:


8. Your hand shall be raised above your oppressors, and all your enemies shall be destroyed.



ח.

9. And it shall come to pass on that day, says the Lord, that I will cut your horses out of your midst, and I will destroy your chariots.



ט.

that I will cut your horses: the Egyptian aid upon which you rely to supply you with horses.







وكتابات الابكريفيه اليهوديه القديمه عن المسايا
In the Older Apocalyptic Literature.
In the older apocalyptic literature the first book to be mentioned in which the Messiah figures as an earthly king is “The Vision of the Seventy Shepherds of the Book of Enoch” (ch. Lxxxv.-xc.) of the time of John Hyrcanus (135-105 B.C.). The Messiah appears under the figure of a white bull at the conclusion of the world-drama (xc. 37 et seq.) and commands the respect and fear of all the heathen, who eventually become converted to God. Yet he does not take any actual rôle. It is God Himself who wards off the last attack of the heathen against Israel, gives judgment, and establishes the world-dominion of Israel.
بعض الكتابات من سنة 135 الي 105 قبل الميلاد
مثل كتاب السبعين راعي لكتاب اخنوخ الاول ( وهو سفر كتب قبل الميلاد بقرنين ) وكتاب هيركانيه وهي كتابات ابكريفيه يهودية
وصف المسايا
في الجزء الاربعين سطر 37
ويؤمنون انه سياتي من السماء ويصبح الله وخوفه يحل ويحكم رغم انه لن يحكمل بطريقه فعليه. والله بنفسه هو الذي يصد الهجوم علي اسرائيل ويصدر احكام ويثبت اسرائيل


Second in this group come those parts of the Sibylline Books whose date, as Geffken’s recent critical analysis has established (“Komposition und Entstehungszeit der Oracula Sibyllina,” pp. 7-13), is about the year 83 B.C. The Messiah is pictured (verses 652-666) as a king sent by God from the rising of the sun, who will put an end to war all over the earth,
وكتابات اخري تعود زمنها الي 83 قبل الميلاد
صورة المسايا
ويكون ملك مرسل من الله من شروق الشمس ويضع نهايه للحرب علي الارض كلها


The Heavenly Messiah.
The oldest apocalypse in which the conception of a preexistent heavenly Messiah is met with is the Messiological section of the Book of Enoch (xxxvii.-lxxi.) of the first century B.C. The Messiah is called "the Son of Man,"
المسايا السماوي
ويؤمنون ان المسيح سماوي وسيطلق عليه انه ابن الانسان


and is described as an angelic being, his countenance resembling a man's, and as occupying a seat in heaven beside the Ancient of Days (xlvi. 1),
ويصفه بانه الكائن الملائكي ومكانه في السماء منذ الازل بجانب قديم الايام
or, as it is expressed in ch. xxxix. 7, "under the wings of the Lord of spirits." In ch. xlviii. 3, 6, xlix. 2b it is stated that "His name was called before the Lord of spirits before the sun and the signs of the zodiac were created, and before the stars of heaven weremade"; that "He was chosen and hidden with God before the world was created, and will remain in His presence forevermore"
وفي اصحاح 39 عدد 7
وهو تحت جناج رب الارواح واسمه قيل قبل رب الارواح قبل الشمس والابراج ان تخلق وقبل النجوم ان تصنع كان مختار ومخبا في الله قبل انشاء العالم وسيبقي وجوده الي الابد
(comp. also lxii. 6); and that "His glory will last from eternity unto eternity and his might from generation unto generation" (that "his name" in xlviii. 3 means really "son of man" is evident from verse 6; comp. the similar use of "Shem Yhwh" for "Yhwh" in Isa. xxx. 27)
ومجده سيستمر الي الابد وقدرته يستمر من جيل والي جيل وسيكون اسمه ابن الانسان وهو شيم يهوه اي مجد يهوه
. He is represented as the embodiment of justice and wisdom and as the medium of all God's revelations to men (xlvi. 3; xlix. 1, 2a, 3)
هو يمثل عدل وحكمة الله وعلاقة الله بالانسان


. At the end of time the Lord will reveal him to the world and will place him on the throne of His glory in order that he may judge all creatures in accordance with the end to which God had chosen him from the beginning. When he rises for the judgment all the world will fall down before him, and adore and extol him, and give praise to the Lord of spirits. The angels in heaven also, and the elect in the Garden of Life, will join in his praise and will glorify the Lord. "He will judge all hidden things, and no one will be able to make vain excuses to him"; he will judge also Azazel,
وفي نهاية الايام سيكشفه الرب للعالم ويضعه علي كرسي مجد الله ليحكم علي كل الخليقه لان الله اختاره من البدايه
وعند قيامه تسجد له الخليقه كلها وملائكة السماء ايضا
سيحكم علي الامور المخفية وسيقاضي عزازيل
with all his associates and all his hosts. The wicked ones of the earth, especially all kings and potentates, he will give over to damnation, but for the just and chosen ones he will prepare eternal bliss, and he will dwell in their midst for all eternity (xlv. 3, 4; xlvi. 4-6; xlviii. 4-10; xlix. 4; li. 3; lv. 4; lxi. 7-lxii. 14).
ويتكلم عن استمراريته وابديته في اعداد كثيره
It is worthy of special note that in the appendix to the Messiological section of Enoch, the latter himself is the Son of Man = Messiah (lxxi. 14),
and, as in the Slavonic Book of Enoch and the Hebrew Book of Enoch (see Jew. Encyc. i. 676, s.v. Apocalyptic Literature), as well as throughout rabbinical literature, Enoch is identical with Meṭaṭron = Μετάθρονος or Μετατύρανος (i.e., the highest, ministering spirit, who stands next to God and represents His rulership over the universe), so there is an important connecting-link between the conception of the Son of Man = Messiah, and the Logos, which appears repeatedly in Philo in place of the earthly future king (comp., e.g., his interpretation of "ẓemaḥ," Zech. vi. 12, in "De Confess." § 14; see Memra).
هناك علاقه قويه بين الفكر المسياني لليهود عن المسيا القادم واللوغوس ( كلمة الله وحكمة الله باليوناني) والميمرا ( كلمة الله الحكمه بالعبري )
( وهذا شئ مهم جدا هو علاقة المسيا بالميرا واللوغوس )
وقبل ان اكمل اقدم من موقع سانت تكلا فكره عن سفر اخنوخ الاول
سفر أخنوخ الأول: استخدم هذا السفر المكتوب في القرنين الأوَّل قبل الميلاد والأوَّل بعد الميلاد، في جزئه الثاني المعروف بالخطب الأخرويَّة أو أمثال أخنوخ (في الإصحاحات من 37 إلى71)، عبارة ولقب " ابن الإنسان" مرَّات عديدة عن كائنٍ أسمي من الملائكة والبشر دعاه أيضًا بـ " المختار Elect " ، وقد وصفه بصفات تتطابق كثيرًا مع صفات " مثل ابن الإنسان " في سفر دانيال النبي :



1 – فقال في الإصحاح 39 " رأت عيناي مختار الحق والإخلاص، العدالة ستسود في زمنه، والأبرار والمختارون، الذين لا يُحْصَي عددهم (سيمتثلون) أمامه.. والأبرار والمختارون كانوا كلَّهم أمامه بمثل جمال نور النار.. بحضوره لن تهلك العدالة أبدًا، ولن يفني الحق بوجوده " (6و7).



2 – هذا المختار سيجلس علي عرش المجد " سيجلس مختاري على عرش المجد وسيصنف أعمالهم" (3:45).



3 – كما يصفه أيضًا بالذي ينتمي إليه الحق " فسألت حول ابن الإنسان هذا أحد الملائكة القديسين الذي كان يرافقني ويبيِّن لي الأسرار كلها: " من هو؟ ومن أين جاء؟ ولماذا يرافق مبدأ الأيام؟ " فأجابني: " إنَّه ابن الإنسان الذي ينتمي إليه الحقّ، وقد أقام العدل معه، وهو الذي سيكشف كنز الأسرار كلَّه.. ابن الإنسان هذا الذي رأيته سيرفع الملوك والجبابرة من مضاجعهم، والأقوياء من مقاعدهم سيفصم روابط الأقوياء وسيسحق أسنان الخطاة. سيطرد الملوك من عروشهم ومن ممالكهم لأنّضهم لا يُسبّحونه ولا يمجّدونه ولا يعترفون من أين جاءهم الملك. سيخفض وجوه الأقوياء، ويملؤها بالخجل" (1:46-4).



4 – ثم يصفه في بقيَّة الإصحاحات كنورِ الأمم الموجود قبل الخليقة والذي سيسجد له جميع سكان الأرض " و(لفظ) اسمه بحضور مبدأ الأيام. قبل أنْ تُخلق الشمس والإشارات، قبل أنْ تُصنع نجوم السماء، كان اسمه قد أُعلن بحضور ربّ الأرواح (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). سيكون عصا للأبرار، وسيتكئون عليه بلا خوف من التعثّر. سيكون نور للأمم، سيكون أمل للذين يتألمَّون في قلبهم. أمامه سينحني ويسجد جميع سكان الأرض" (2:48-5). ثم يُؤكِّد بعد ذلك أنَّه أُعطي ابن الإنسان هذا كل الدينونة (27:69-29)، وأنَّه سيجلس علي عرش اللَّه (1:51-3؛6:61-8)(أنظر " مخطوطات قمران – البحر الميت " ج2: 45- 56, مع H.F.D. Sparks The Apocryphal O T p. 221-257. ).

وقد استعملت عبارة "ابن الإنسان" في السفر غير القانوني المنسوب إلى أخنوخ (ص 46 : 2 و 3 و 48 : 2 و 62 : 7 و 9 و 14 و 63 : 11 و 69 : 26 و 27 و 70 : 1 و 71 : 17) للدلالة على المسيا كما يأتي في يوم في يوم القضاء والانتصار.


In Rabbinic Literature.
Whether the Messiah in Sibyllines v. 415-430, where he is called "a blessed man coming from heaven," is the preexistent or the earthly Messiah can not be determined. In the Assumptio Mosis, however (c. 4 B.C.), it may be concluded, on the ground of the identification of the Son of Man = Messiah with Enoch = Meṭaṭron in Enoch lxxi. 14, that it is the preexistent Messiah who is referred to (x. 2), for it is stated that, at the end of the last tribulation, when God's dominion will be established over all creation, "the hands of the angel who stands in the highest place will be filled,
من محاضرات الرابوات اليهود عن المسايا
سيطلق عليه ابن الانسان القادم من السماء هل هو قبل الوجود لايمكن ان نعرف ولكنه
(في سنة 4 ق م )انه ابن الانسان سيثبت علي كل الخلائق وايدي الملائكه في العلا
Levi is mentioned as authority), the Greek text of Dan. vii. 13 presents not only the Messianic interpretation of "Bar Nash,"
وشرح الراباي ليفي دانيال 7 : 13 انه عن المسيا ابن الانسان


, "Who says that that being was Bar Nash? It was the All Holy Himself." It may be noted in passing that this haggadah is of importance for the Greek text of Dan. vii. 13 as well as for the identification of the Son of Man = Messiah with Enoch = Meṭaṭron.
من يتكلم عن بداية ابن الانسان لانه هو كلي القداسه
Heavenly Preexistence.
ويتكلم هذا الفصل عن وجود المسيح في السموات قبل نزوله علي الارض وانه موجود قبل كل الخليقه
Earthly Preexistence.
ويتكلم هذا الفصل ايضا علي وجود المسيح علي الارض قبل مجيؤه
ياتي خفي كلص ويولد مفاجئه



هذا هو المفهوم اليهودي عن المسيا قبل مجيؤه ووجوده السماوي وانه هو الميمرا واللوجوس والشكينه 



وهذا هو الفكر اليهودي نصا عن المسايا



ثانيا معني الكلمه او مميرا عبريا التي تشير للمسايا كما اوضحت



"The Word," in the sense of the creative or directive word or speech of God manifesting His power in the world of matter or mind; a term used especially in the Targum as a substitute for "the Lord" when an anthropomorphic expression is to be avoided.



وتعني الكلمه او كلمة الله الخالقه وتجسد قوته في الكلمه الامر او العقل يستخدم في الترجوم كبديل للرب (

اي يهوه ) حين يريد ان يتحاشي استخدام تعبير التجسد



"By the word of God exist His works" (Ecclus. [Sirach] xlii. 15); "The Holy One, blessed be He, created the world by the 'Ma'amar'" (Mek., Beshallaḥ, 10, with reference to Ps. xxxiii. 6). Quite frequent is the expression, especially in the liturgy, "Thou who hast made the universe with Thy word and ordained man through Thy wisdom to rule over the creatures made by Thee" (Wisdom ix. 1; comp. "Who by Thy words causest the evenings to bring darkness, who openest the gates of the sky by Thy wisdom"; .



بكلمة الله يخلق ( سيراخ ) القدوس ( الله ) المبارك خلق العالم بالميمرا ( كتابات بشاللا بالاشاره للمزامير 33: 6 ) وهذا تعبير شائع وبخاصه في الصلاوات " الذي خلق العالم بكلمته وصنع الانسان بحكمة الله ليحكم علي الخلائق ( الحكمه 9: 1) وكلمة الله الذي فتح البوابه في السماء بحكمته
In the Targum:


In the Targum the Memra figures constantly as the manifestation of the divinepower, or as God's messenger in place of God Himself, wherever the predicate is not in conformity with the dignity or the spirituality of the Deity

الميمرا في الترجوم



في الترجوم الميمرا هو باستمرار تجسد القوه اللاهية , او رسالة الله في مكان الله نفسه وافعاله لا تتنافي مع كرامة وروحانية المهمة


Instead of the ******ural "You have not believed in the Lord," Targ. Deut. i. 32 has "You have not believed in the word of the Lord"; instead of "I shall require it [vengeance] from him," Targ. Deut. xviii. 19 has "My word shall require it." "The Memra," instead of "the Lord," is "the consuming fire" (Targ. Deut. ix. 3; comp. Targ. Isa. xxx. 27). The Memra "plagued the people" (Targ. Yer. to Ex. xxxii. 35). "The Memra smote him" (II Sam. vi. 7; comp. Targ. I Kings xviii. 24; Hos. xiii. 14; et al.). Not "God," but "the Memra," is met with in Targ. Ex. xix. 17 (Targ. Yer. "the Shekinah"; comp. Targ. Ex. xxv. 22: "I will order My Memra to be there"). "I will cover thee with My Memra," instead of "My hand" (Targ. Ex. xxxiii. 22). Instead of "My soul," "My Memra shall reject you" (Targ. Lev. xxvi. 30; comp. Isa. i. 14, xlii. 1; Jer. vi. 8; Ezek. xxiii. 18). "The voice of the Memra," instead of "God," is heard (Gen. iii. 8; Deut. iv. 33, 36; v. 21; Isa. vi. 8; et al.). Where Moses says, "I stood between the Lord and you" (Deut. v. 5), the Targum has, "between the Memra of the Lord and you"; and the "sign between Me and you" becomes a "sign between My Memra and you" (Ex. xxxi. 13, 17; comp. Lev. xxvi. 46; Gen. ix. 12; xvii. 2, 7, 10; Ezek. xx. 12). Instead of God, the Memra comes to Abimelek (Gen. xx. 3), and to Balaam (Num. xxiii. 4). His Memra aids and accompanies Israel, performing wonders for them (Targ. Num. xxiii. 21; Deut. i. 30, xxxiii. 3; Targ. Isa. lxiii. 14; Jer. xxxi. 1; Hos. ix. 10 [comp. xi. 3, "the messenger-angel"]). The Memra goes before Cyrus (Isa. xlv. 12). The Lord swears by His Memra (Gen. xxi. 23, xxii. 16, xxiv. 3; Ex. xxxii. 13; Num. xiv. 30; Isa. xlv. 23; Ezek. xx. 5; et al.). It is His Memra that repents (Targ. Gen. vi. 6, viii. 21; I Sam. xv. 11, 35). Not His "hand," but His "Memra has laid the foundation of the earth" (Targ. Isa. xlviii. 13); for His Memra's or Name's sake does He act (l.c. xlviii. 11; II Kings xix. 34). Through the Memra God turns to His people (Targ. Lev. xxvi. 90; II Kings xiii. 23), becomes the shield of Abraham (Gen. xv. 1), and is with Moses (Ex. iii. 12; iv. 12, 15) and with Israel (Targ. Yer. to Num. x. 35, 36; Isa. lxiii. 14). It is the Memra, God Himself, against whom man offends (Ex. xvi. 8; Num. xiv. 5; I Kings viii. 50; II Kings xix. 28; Isa. i. 2, 16; xlv. 3, 20; Hos. v. 7, vi. 7; Targ. Yer. to Lev. v. 21, vi. 2; Deut. v. 11); through His Memra Israel shall be justified (Targ. Isa. xlv. 25); with the Memra Israel stands in communion (Targ. Josh. xxii. 24, 27); in the Memra man puts his trust (Targ. Gen. xv. 6; Targ. Yer. to Ex. xiv. 31; Jer. xxxix. 18, xlix. 11).
كل ما اطلق علي افعال الله اطلق في الترجوم علي الميمرا 



اي ان الممرا في الترجوم هو كلمة وقوة وعقل الله المتجسد

Mediatorship.

Like the Shekinah (comp. Targ. Num. xxiii. 21), the Memra is accordingly the manifestation of God.
الميمرا مثل الشيكينا في الترجوم عدد 23 21 هو ظهور الله 
As in ruling over the destiny of man the Memra is the agent of God (Targ. Yer. to Num. xxvii. 16), so also is it in the creation of the earth (Isa. xlv. 12) 


والميمرا هو الذي يتحكم في مصير الانسان والميمرا هو عميل الله وهو الخالق للارض



والميمرا العبري هو اللوغوس اليوناني

The Logos.
It is difficult to say how far the rabbinical concept of the Memra, which is used now as a parallel to the divine Wisdom and again as a parallel to the Shekinah, had come under the influence of the Greek term "Logos," which denotes both word and reason
الممرا هو المساوي للحكمة الالاهية وهو الشكينا الحضور الالهي ويعبر عنه يوناني بتعبير لوغوس هو الكلمة والسبب ( اللوجك )
The Memra as a cosmic power furnished Philo the corner-stone upon which he built his peculiar semi-Jewish philosophy. Philo's "divine thought," "the image" and "first-born son" of God, "the archpriest," "intercessor," and "paraclete" of humanity, the "arch type of man"


وتعبير الميمرا لفيلو في التعبير عن الفكر الالهي والمولود الوحيد الازلي لله رئيس الكهنة والوسيط والشفيع بين الله والانسان والمظلل علي الانسان ورئيس الانسان



ومن يريد ملف الميمرا ايضا بالكامل في هذا اللنك

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=399&letter=M&search=memra

وعلي سبيل المثال الاعداد

اول عدد هو تكوين 1: 3




من سفر الخروج التي تعبر عن المميرا في الترجوم البابلي

Targum Onkelos to Exodus: an English translation of the text with analysis










*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*ثالثا معني الشيكينا في الترجوم

In the Targumim.
The majestic presence or manifestation of God which has descended to "dwell" among men. Like Memra (= "word"; "logos") and "Yeḳara" (i.e., "Kabod" = "glory"), the term was used by the Rabbis in place of "God" where the anthropomorphic expressions of the Bible were no longer regarded as proper (see Anthropomorphism).
الشيكينا هو عظمة حضور او ظهور الله ونزوله وحلوله بين البشر مثل الميمرا التي تساوي الكلمه اي اللوغوس ويكارا اي كبود تساوي مجد
هذا اللفظ استخدم بالربوات في مكان كلمة الله
( اي ان الميمرا او اللغوغوس تعني الله )
The word itself is taken from such passages as speak of God dwelling either in the Tabernacle or among the people of Israel (see Ex. xxv. 8, xxix. 45-46; Num. v. 3, xxxv. 34; I Kings vi. 13; Ezek. xliii. 9; Zech. ii. 14 [A. V. 10]). Occasionally the name of God is spoken of as descending (Deut. xii. 11; xiv. 23; xvi. 6, 11; xxvi. 2; Neh. i. 9). It is especially said that God dwells in Jerusalem (Zech. viii. 3; Ps. cxxxv. 21; I Chron. xxiii. 25), on Mount Zion (Isa. viii. 18; Joel iv. [A. V. iii.] 17, 21; Ps. xv. 1, lxxiv. 2), and in the Temple itself (Ezek. xliii. 7). Allusion is made also to "him that dwelt in the bush" (Deut. xxxiii. 16,  ); and it is said that "the glory of the Lord abode upon Mount Sinai" (Ex. xxiv. 16).
الكلمة نفسها اخذت من اعداد تتكلم عن بيت الله مثل خيمة الاجتماع او بين الشعب في اسرائيل
خروج
25: 8 فيصنعون لي مقدسا لاسكن في وسطهم
29: 45 و اسكن في وسط بني اسرائيل و اكون لهم الها
29: 46 فيعلمون اني انا الرب الههم الذي اخرجهم من ارض مصر لاسكن في وسطهم انا الرب الههم
وتفسير الربوات
in order that I may dwell in their midst: With the intention that I dwell in their midst.
اي ان الله سيكون بالفعل في وسطهم


عدد
35: 34 و لا تنجسوا الارض التي انتم مقيمون فيها التي انا ساكن في وسطها اني انا الرب ساكن في وسط بني اسرائيل
ملوك الاول
6: 13 و اسكن في وسط بني اسرائيل و لا اترك شعبي اسرائيل
حزقيال
43: 9 فليبعدوا عني الان زناهم و جثث ملوكهم فاسكن في وسطهم الى الابد
زكريا
2: 10 ترنمي و افرحي يا بنت صهيون لاني هانذا اتي و اسكن في وسطك يقول الرب


فيتكلم الله عن نزوله
تثنية
16: 6 بل في المكان الذي يختاره الرب الهك ليحل اسمه فيه هناك تذبح الفصح مساء نحو غروب الشمس في ميعاد خروجك من مصر
16: 7 و تطبخ و تاكل في المكان الذي يختاره الرب الهك ثم تنصرف في الغد و تذهب الى خيامك
16: 8 ستة ايام تاكل فطيرا و في اليوم السابع اعتكاف للرب الهك لا تعمل فيه عملا
16: 9 سبعة اسابيع تحسب لك من ابتداء المنجل في الزرع تبتدئ ان تحسب سبعة اسابيع
16: 10 و تعمل عيد اسابيع للرب الهك على قدر ما تسمح يدك ان تعطي كما يباركك الرب الهك
16: 11 و تفرح امام الرب الهك انت و ابنك و ابنتك و عبدك و امتك و اللاوي الذي في ابوابك و الغريب و اليتيم و الارملة الذين في وسطك في المكان الذي يختاره الرب الهك ليحل اسمه فيه




وبخاصه نزوله في اورشليم
زكريا
8: 3 هكذا قال الرب قد رجعت الى صهيون و اسكن في وسط اورشليم فتدعى اورشليم مدينة الحق و جبل رب الجنود الجبل المقدس
علي جبل صهيون
وفي الهيكل نفسه


وهو نفس مجده علي جبل سيناء
خروج
24: 16 و حل مجد الرب على جبل سيناء و غطاه السحاب ستة ايام و في اليوم السابع دعي موسى من وسط السحاب
فيؤكد اليهود


Nature of the Shekinah.
Maimonides ("Moreh," i. 28 [Munk's translation, "Guide des Egarés," i. 58, 73, 88, 286, 288; iii. 43, 93]; Maybaum, l.c. pp. 5, 34) regarded the Shekinah, like the Memra, the Yeḳara, and the Logos, as a distinct entity, and as a light created to be an intermediary between God and the world; while Naḥmanides (Maybaum, l.c.), on the other hand, considered it the essence of God as manifested in a distinct form.
طبيعة الشيكينا
قال عنها مامونديس
الشيكينا الذي الميمرا و اليكارا واللوغوس هيئه مميزه من نور ليكون وسيط بين الله والعالم
وقال عنها نهامنديس
اعتبرها ظهور جوهر الله بطبيعه مميزه


To Whom Does the Shekinah Appear?
لمن ستظهر الشكينا
It appeared on the day on which the Tabernacle was first erected (Num. R. xiii.). Before the Israelites sinned the Shekinah rested on every one; but when they did evil it disappeared (Soṭah 3b). Among the transgressions which have this result are the shedding of blood (Yoma 84b) and idolatry, (Meg. 15b; others are cited in Soṭah 42a; Kallah, end; Ber. 5b, 27b; Shab. 33a;, and Sanh. 106a). Whosoever sins in secret or walks with a proud and haughty bearing "crowds out the feet of the Shekinah" (Ḥag. 16a; Ber. 43b; comp. ib. 59a).
ظهرت لليهود يوم نصب خيمة الاجتماع وقبل ان يخطئ اليهود كان يحل علي كل واحد ولما فعلوا الشر اختفي الشكينه وفيما بعد بسبب الخطاه سيتنج عنه نزف الدم والذين يكون شرهم في الخفاء ثيبدؤون يمشون مفتخرين ويضحكون بصوت مرتفع عند قدمي الشكينه



وطبيعة الشكينا

The Shekinah as Light.
The Hellenists, both Jews and Gentiles, characterized the god of the Jews as unseen, and translated the Tetragrammaton by "invisible" (ἀόρατος). In like manner Ḥag. 5b declares that "God sees, but is not seen," although  was rendered by δόζα ("glory"), even in the Septuagint (Deissmann, "Hellenisirung des Semitischen Monotheismus," p. 5). According to this view, the Shekinah appeared as physical light; so that Targ. to Num. vi. 2 says, "Yhwh shall cause His Shekinah to shine for thee." A Gentile asked the patriarch Gamaliel (c. 100):
ويؤكد ان الشكينه الذي هو الترتراجراماتون الغير مرئي سيظهر الشكينه بشكل ضوء فزيائي وسيجعل يهوه شكينته تضيئ ويتسائل عنه الامم وهو نور من نور



كمالة الملف الموضوع من الموسوعه اليهودية ايضا في هذا الملف

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=588&letter=S&search=LOGOS#ixzz0jWOkp3Vy

ظهور يهوه في العليقه لموسي


The name commonly given to the tree from which the angel of Jehovah manifested himself to Moses in a flame of fire; the distinctive feature of the revelation being that the tree was not consumed (Ex. iii. 2-4).

العليقه المشتعله حين ظهر ملاك يهوه بنفسه لموسي من وسط لهيب النار ويؤكد انه هو ظهوره لان العليقه لم تحترق



In Rabbinical Literature:
The discrepancy between Ex. iii. 2, where it is said that an angel appeared to Moses in the burning bush, and verse 4, where it is stated that God spoke to Moses out of the bush, is answered in various ways by the Midrash. According to one opinion, an angel appeared first and after him the Shekinah;

في محاضرات الربوات اليهود عن خروج 3 الله تكلم مع موسي من العليقه وكتب كثيرا في المدراش اليهودي انه ظهور الشكينه لموسي

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=1610&letter=B&search=THE BURNING BUSH#ixzz0jWUNGixl





رابعا مفهوم اللوغوس عند اليهود





; see Messiah).
"Wisdom" of God.
اللوغوس هو حكمة الله
.
Philo is the philosopher who boldly, though not always consistently, attempts to harmonize the supramundane existence and majesty of the one God with His being the Creator and Governor of all. Reverting to the Old Testament idiom, according to which "by the word of Yhwh were the heavens made" (Ps. xxxiii. [xxxii.] 6)—which passage is also at the root of the Targumic use of Memra, (see Anthropomorphism)—and on the whole but not consistently assuming that matter was uncreated (see Creation), he introduces the Logos as the mediating agent between God on high and the phenomenal world.
فيلو الفليسوف اليهودي هو اول من استطاع ان يعبر بانسجام عن وجود مجد الله الواحد وكونه الخالق والحاكم علي الكل في العهد القديم بالتعبير
يعبر عنها بكلمة يهوه التي كون السموات التي يعود جزورها الي الميمرا في التلمود وهو الوسيط بين الله العلي وبين العالم المعروف


Philo's Logos.
Philo is also the first Jewish writer who undertakes to prove the existence of God. His arguments are of two kinds: those drawn from nature, and those supplied by the intuitions of the soul.
قال عنها فيلو المعلم اليهودي
هو يعبر عن وجود الله وخلافه كان علي طبيعة الله والمولود من الطبيعه ( الطبيعه الالهية ) وهؤلاء الذين يقدمون بديهية الروح ( الانبياء )


ويقول
The Logos:
Philo considers these divine powers in their totality also, treating them as a single independent being, which he designates "Logos." This name, which he borrowed from Greek philosophy, was first used by Heraclitus and then adopted by the Stoics. Philo's conception of the Logos is influenced by both of these schools. From Heraclitus he borrowed the conception of the "dividing Logos" (λόγος τομεύς),


يعتبر فيلو ان اللوغوس هو القوه الالهية ويعالجهم بمفهوم كيان مفرد مستقل ويعرف ب اللوغوس ( بحرفكابيتال )وهذا الاسم استعان به من اليونانية وتعبير اللوغوس الالهي لوجوس توميوس
, Biblical elements: there are Biblical passages in which the word of Yhwh is regarded as a power acting independently and existing by itself, as Isa. lv. 11 (Prov. xxx. 4); these ideas were further developed by later Judaism in the doctrines of the Divine Word creating the world, the divine throne-chariot and its cherub, the divine splendor and its shekinah, and the name of God


ويقول ان التعبير الكتابي عن كلمة يهوه وهو قوة يهوه الذي يعمل باستقلالية بوجوده بنفسه كما في اشعياء 4 و 11
4: 2 في ذلك اليوم يكون غصن الرب بهاء و مجدا و ثمر الارض فخرا و زينة للناجين من اسرائيل
4: 5 يخلق الرب على كل مكان من جبل صهيون و على محفلها سحابة نهارا و دخانا و لمعان نار ملتهبة ليلا لان على كل مجد غطاء
וְעַל מִקְרָאֶהָ: and over those summoned therein.



:

a cloud by day and smoke: to protect them from the nations.



:

for, in addition to every honor: stated to them, shall be a shelter, for I will cause My Shechinah to cover them. Seven chupoth [shelters or canopies] are [mentioned here]: cloud, smoke, splendor, fire, flame, shelter, Shechinah.



ويحميهم من الامم ويحل عليهم وبهاء مجده الشكينه يكون فوقهم وسبع ظهورات او ملجئ له يكون ظهوره سحاب ودخان وريح ونار والسنة لهب وملجا وشكينه


ويكمل ويقول
the "name of God," also the "heavenly Adam" (comp. "De Confusione Linguarum," § 11 [i. 411]), the "man, the word of the eternal God." The Logos is also designated as "high priest," 


هو اسم الله وهو ادم السماوي ( في كتاب كنفسين لنجياريم ص 411 ) الرجل كلمة الله الازلي واللوغوس سيكون رئيس كهنة

Relation of the Logos to God.
Philo, in connecting his doctrine of the Logos with ******ure, first of all bases on Gen. i. 27 the relation of the Logos to God. He translates this passage as follows: "He made man after the image of God," concluding therefrom that in image of God existed. This image of God is the type for all other things (the "Archetypal Idea" of Plato), a seal impressed upon things. The Logos is a kind of shadow cast by God, having the outlines but not the blinding light of the Divine Being.
علاقة اللوغس بالله

ويقول فيلوا في علاقة اللوغس من الكتاب اعتمادا علي تكوين 1: 27 ان علاقة اللوغس بالله فقال هو صنع الانسان علي شكل صورة الله فيتضح ان صورة الله موجود وله كيان وهذا صورة الله هو الخالق كل شئ اللوغوس هو نوع من الظل يسلط بواسطة الله ويحدد الشكل وليس البنيان للوجود الالهي ( لان الله لا يري لانه غير محدود )



The Doctrine of Man as a Natural Being: Philo regards the physical nature of man as something defective and as an obstacle to his development that can never be fully surmounted, but still as something indispensable in view of the nature of his being. With the body the necessity for food arises, as Philo explains in various allegories. The body, however, is also of advantage to the spirit, since the spirit arrives at its knowledge of the world by means of the five senses. But higher and more important is the spiritual nature of man.


ظهور الانسان ككيان طبيعي ويقول فيلو طبيعة الانسان الفزيائيه معيوبه وعقبه في نموه ( اللوغوس ) ولكن الجسد له اهمية للروح الذي كان يرف ويحتطن ويعطي الحكمه للعالم ويعطي الخمس حواس ان اللوغوس الذي سياخذ جسد بشري له طبيعه روحيه

ويكمل بعدها ويتكلم عن طبيعة هذا الانسان الابديه الروحيه

http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=281&letter=P#1061#ixzz0mm54srpe





In the Targumim.
اللوغوس في الترجوم
The care with which anthropomorphisms are avoided in the Targumim is not due to dogmatic zeal in emphasizing the transcendental character of the Godhead,
هي تعبر عن راس الله ( عقل الله )



وبقية الموضوع من الموسوعه اليهودية ايضا في الملف 
http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=281&letter=P#1061#ixzz0mm0RozYg



ويقول احد الربوات اليهود مميرة يهوه هو اللوغوس والميمرا التي تكررت 600 مره في الترجوم الارامي هو اللوغس اليوناني وقد شرحه فيلو والميمرا هو القائم عليه الذات الالهية وظهور لله ونشاط الله ( وهذا تعريف الاقنوم )

وفي الترجوم القلسطيني الميمرا هو التفاعل الالهي بين الله والعالم

وفي سفر الحكمه عندما يتكلم عن الحكمه الخالق هو اللوغس وفيلو وغيره من الربوات تكلموا عن الحكمه وقدرته في سفر حكمة سليمان لشرح اللوغس وتوقعات اليهود بان ظهور اللوغس هو المسيا

وعندما يتكلم سفر الامثال ان الحكمه بنت لها بيتا هو مجيئ اللوغس بشكل ابن الانسان

سفر الأمثال 9: 1



اَلْحِكْمَةُ بَنَتْ بَيْتَهَا. نَحَتَتْ أَعْمِدَتَهَا السَّبْعَةَ.



Wisdom has built her house; she has hewn her seven pillars.



א.

Wisdom has built her house: With wisdom has the Holy One, blessed be He, built the world.



:

she has hewn her seven pillars: The seven days of Creation. Another explanation: This refers to the seven books of the Torah, since (Num. 10:35f.) “And it came about when the ark traveled…” is an individual book, as is stated in tractate Shabbath (116a).



الحكمه هو الوحيد المقدس ( المسيا المقدس ) المبارك الذي بني العالم

وخلق العالم في سبعة ايام وايضا يشير الي كتب التوراه السبعه ( للشرح خمس كتب موسي ويشوع والمسيا الذي هو التوراه بنفسه )


وتعبيرات اليكسندر فيلوسفر

عن طبيعة الله وظهوره عن المسيا




http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=281&letter=P

the "name of God," also the "heavenly Adam" (comp. "De Confusione Linguarum," § 11 [i. 411]), the "man, the word of the eternal God." The Logos is also designated as "high priest," in reference to the exalted position which the high priest occupied after the Exile as the real center of the Jewish state. The Logos, like the high priest, is the expiator of sins, and the mediator and advocate for men: ("Quis Rerum Divinarum Heres Sit," § 42 [i. 501], and ("De Vita Mosis," iii. 14 [ii. 155]). From Alexandrian theology Philo borrowed the idea of wisdom as the mediator; he thereby somewhat confused his doctrine of the Logos, regarding wisdom as the higher principle from which the Logos proceeds, and again coordinating it with the latter.

Messiah is the Son,( bar - like Bar Mitzvah. ) and the King

اسم الله وادم السماوي

الرجل الكلمه الله الابدي اللوغوس وايضا سيعرف بالكاهن الاعلي وله اعلي مرتبه كمركز مكانة اليهود . واللوغس رئيس الكهنة هو الذي يكفر خطايانا وهو الوسيط وهو المدافع

وهو اتفق مع فيلو ان المسيا هو الحكمه والوسيط وهو اللوغوس وهو المبدا الاعلي ومنه يعمل اللوغس وهو المسيا الابن والملك


Talmud - Mas. Sukkah 52a


http://www.headcoverings-by-devorah.com/YetzerHaRa_Sukkah_52a_b.html



التلمود يوضح ان المسيا سيكون ابن الله المزمور الثاني


وتقول الموسوعه اليهودية ايضا

Sons of God. 

Term applied to an angel or demigod, one of the mythological beings whose exploits are described in Gen. vi. 2-4, "child of the Most High";

هذه التعبير يطلق علي ملاك او نصف اله الذي له وجود كياني كما كتب في تكوين 6: 2-4 عن الذي يقدم له القربان ابن العلي

In fact, the term "son of God" is rarely used in Jewish literature in the sense of"Messiah." Though in Sukkah 52a the words of Ps. ii. 7, 8 are put into the mouth of Messiah, son of David


وتعبير ابن الله نادرا ما يستخدم الا عن المسايا وفي مزمور 2 7و 8 هو يوضع في فم المسايا ابن داوود



http://www.jewishencyclopedia.com/view.jsp?artid=964&letter=S&search=Philo's Logos#ixzz0mmAVRXxA


ولكن هذا لا يعني التعدديه

وهذا مفهوم الوحدانيه عند اليهود



. القاعدة الثانية وحدته تعالى. وذلك أن هذا علة الكل واحد، ليس كواحد الجنس ولا كواحد النوع، ولا كالشخص الواحد المركب الذي هو ينقسم لآحاد كثيرة، ولا واحد كالجسم البسيط الواحد بالعدد الذي يقبل الانقسام والتجزؤ إلى ما لا نهاية، بل هو تعالى واحد بوحدة ليس كمثلها وحدة بوجه. وهذه القاعدة الثانية هي المدلول عليها بقوله اِعْلَمْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنَّ اللهَ رَبُّنَا اللهُ لوَاحِدُ (التثنية 6:4 ترجمة كتاب التاج)



http://www.aslalyahud.org/subpage.php?id=13





خامسا مفهوم اليهود من موقع اليهود المسيانيين

الذين امنوا بيسوع انه المسيح المنتظر ولكن ليميزوا نفسهم عن الاممين اطلقوا علي انفسهم انهم اليهود المسيانيين

وتاكيدهم ان هذا هو المفهوم اليهودي القديم

ويؤكدون ان المسيا هو الامل اليهودي

وهو روح الله المتحرك علي الارض كما كتب في تكوين

وهو ظهور الله وسط شعبه

وهو ايضا يمثل الخليقه الجديده

وهو سيكون ابن داوود بالجسد

وهو شيلوه اي الله المنتظر

واقوال عديده من الرباي اليهود والتلمود





وفي المقدمه يقولوا الاسم العبري لله هو المسيا كما هو مكتوب في التانخ

المسيا في المدراش

من المدراش التقليد القديم عن المسيا مثل مدراش ربا يقدم وصف دقيق عن المسيا

من وقت التكوين وكان وثيقة المسيا والامل المسياني لاسرائيل وتحرك روح الله علي وجه المياه وروح الله هو المسيح مدراش التكوين ربا 2 وليفيتكس ربا 14

http://holy-bible-1.com/media/11017/html/1000_html_m1404fed4.png
ويستمر بعد ذلك في تاكيد ان كل شئ خلق بالمسيا








http://holy-bible-1.com/media/11017/html/1000_html_41653f2e.png
http://holy-bible-1.com/media/11017/html/1000_html_7bf71996.png





























http://www.hebrew4christians.net/Names_of_G-d/Messiah/messiah.html





سادسا مخطوطات من مكتبة قمران تشرح مفهوم اليهود عن المسيح قبل مجيؤه



أولاً : نبذة عن المخطوطة

The Florilegium

4Q174

اربعه تعني رقم الكهف فهي من الكهف الرابع من مجموعة 11 كهف لقمران

الحرف هو بداية كلمة قمران الانجليزية Qumran

174 هو تسلسل المخطوطه في المخطوطات التي وجدت في هذا الكهف

يرجع تاريخها الي القرن الاول قبل الميلاد ولكن التحليل الداخلي لاسلوب الكتابه يوضح انها منقوله عن كتابه اقدم من ذلك بكثير لانها تتكلم عن المعبد اليهودي الثاني الذي بني بعد هدم الاول

مكتوبه بالعبري

Brooks and Michael Knibb

هو شرح ادبي يهودي لاعداد من العهد القديم

وهو نوع اسمه

Midrash

من المدراش اليهودي هو اسلوب شرح للانجيل ولمفهوم اليهود الرسمي عن التنخ اي العهد القديم Nthology

او الادب الذي يتكلم عن نهاية الازمنة و يتكلم عن مجيئ المسيح الرئيس

للتحليل الداخلي ساورد ما ذكره جيسون وود كملخص لابحاث الدارسين في هذه المخطوطه ونشر بتاريخ 30 – 10 - 1999

http://home.ccil.org/~wood/writings/religionstudies/the_florilegium.pdf

اسلوب كلامه يفرق بين نوعين شعبي اسرائيل والاعداء هو اي انسان غير اسرائيلي فهو يتكلم عن شعب يهوه فقط ويتكلم عن المعبد اليهودي الثاني الذي بني وايضا الثالث الذي سيستمر الي الابد

والفرق بين الثاني والثالث ان الثاني هو مثل الاول مبني والثالث الذي سيبني بيد الله

هو هيكل الانسان وهو المعبد الحقيقي

وهو شرح للذي موجود في 2 صم

7: 12 متى كملت ايامك و اضطجعت مع ابائك اقيم بعدك نسلك الذي يخرج من احشائك و اثبت مملكته
7: 13 هو يبني بيتا لاسمي و انا اثبت كرسي مملكته الى الابد
فهو يشير الي المسيا الخارج من نسل داوود وهو يعبر عنه بمسيا اسرائيل رئيس الرؤساء الذي سينقذ اسرائيل وان جسده سيكون هيكل الله اللحمي وليس هيكل حجري



النص الاصلي العبري


מגילת פלורילגיום (4Q 174) 
קומראן, מערה 4 
המחצית השנייה של המאה ה-1 לפני הספירה 
קלף 
רשות העתיקות 
מספר רישום: 2003.23(274)



פרסומים: 
צלמונה, יגאל (עורך), 40 יצירות-מופת של יופי וקדושה מאוסף מוזיאון ישראל, מוזיאון ישראל, ירושלים, 2005 
יופי וקדושה: מוזיאון ישראל חוגג 40. סדרת תערוכות לרגל חגיגות ה-40 של מוזיאון ישראל, ירושלים, 2006 

תערוכות: 
סוד ההיכל: בעקבות מגילת המקדש, מוזיאון ישראל, ירושלים, אביב תשס"ג-תשס"ד (2004-2003)
תצוגת קבע היכל הספר, מוזיאון ישראל, ירושלים, 01/06/2004 - היום
יופי וקדושה: יצירות-מופת מכל הזמנים, מוזיאון ישראל, ירושלים, אביב-קיץ תשס"ה



http://www.imj.org.il/imagine/collections/itemH.asp?itemNum=311055

وصورة الصفحه الاولي منها




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*وترجمته

4QFlorilegium (4Q174)

Col. I (Frgs. 1-3)
[I will appoint a place for my people Israel and will plant them in order that they may dwell there and no more be troubled by their] enemies. No son of iniquity [will afflict them again] as before, from the day that 2 [I set judges] over my people Israel (2 Sam 7:10). This is the house which [       in the] last days according as it is written in the book 3 [             the sanctuary, O Lord,] which your hands have established, Yahweh shall reign for ever and ever (Exod 15:17-18) This is the house in which [    ] shall not enter there 4 [   f]orever, nor the Ammonite, the Moabite, nor the bastard, nor the foreigner, nor the stranger forever because there shall be the ones who bear the holy name 5 [f]orever.

سوف اختار مكان لشعبي اسرائيل وازرعهم لكي يقيموا هناك لكي يقيموا ولا يزعجهم اعداؤهم . ولن يحزنهم ابن الظلم ثانية. مثلما حدث في ايام الماضي عندما اقمت قاضي لشعبي اسرائيل (2 صم 7: 10 ) . هذا البيت الذي يكون في اواخر الايام كما هو مكتوب في كتاب موسي المقدس يارب الذي ستثبته بيدك ويهوه سيملك بنفسه عليهم الي ابد الابدين كما كتب في خروج (15: 17-18). وهذا البيت لايدخله ابدا عموني ولا مؤابي ولا ابن زني ولا اجنبي ولا غريب لان الذي يحمل الاسم المقدس سيكون هناك الي الابد

Continually it will appear above it. And strangers will no longer destroy it as they previously destroyed 6 the sanctuary of Israel because of its sins. He commanded that a sanctuary of men be built for himself in order to offer up to him like the smoke of incense 7 the works of the Law. And according to his words to David, (2 "And I [will give] you [rest] from all your enemies" (2 Sam 7:11). This means that he will give them rest from a[ll] 8 the sons of Belial, who cause them to stumble to destroy them [       ] according as they come with a plan of elal to cause the s[ons of] 9 light to stumble, to think upon them wicked plans in order to deli[ver] his oul to Belial in their w[ic]ked error.

والي الابد تظهر فوقه . والغرباء لاتستطيع تحطيمه مثلما حطموه من قبله هيكل اسرائيل . بسبب اخطاء اسرائيل. هو امر ان يبني له جسد بشري مقدس لنفسه ليقدم له البخور المقدس عمل القانون حسب ما قال لداوود سوف اريحك من كل اعداءك في كتاب صموئيل 2 صم 7: 11

وهذا يعني انه سيعطيهم راحه من ابناء بليعال الذين سببوا لهم عثرات ليحطموهم ( جزء متاكل )

مثلما اتوا بخطه بليعال ليجعلوا ابناء النور يسقطون سيفكرون بخطه شريره ليسلموا روحه الي بليعال مكان اخطاؤهم



10 [And] Yahweh has [de]clared to you that he will build you a house (2 Sam 7:11c). I will raise up your seed after you (2 Sam 7:12). I will establish the throne of his kingdom 11 f[orever] (2 Sam 7:13). I wi[ll be] a father to me and he shall be a son to me (2 Sam 7:14). He is the branch of David who will arise with the interpreter of the Law who 12 [      ] in Zi[on in the la]st days according as it is written: "I will raise up the tent of 13 David that has falle[n] (Amos 9:11), who will arise to save Israel.

وبهوه اعلن لك انه سيبني بيت 2 صم 7: 11 سوف ارفع من نسلك واثبت عرش ملكه الي الابد 2 صم 7: 13

واكون له ابا وهو يكون لي ابنا 2 صم 7: 14 هو فرع من داوود الذي سيقوم لينفذ القانون في صهيون في الايام الاخيره كما هو مكتوب في عاموس 9: 11 سوف اقيم خيمة داوود الساقطه

وهو سيقوم لينقذ اسرائيل

14 An in[ter]pretation of "Blessed is [the] man who does not walk in the counsel of the wicked" (Ps 1:1). Interpretation of the wor[d concerns] those who depart from the way [       ] 15 which is written in the Book of Isaiah the prophet for the last [d]ays, "It happened that with a strong [hand he turned me aside from walking on the path] of 16 this people" (Isa 8:11). And they are those about whom it is written in the Book of Ezekiel the prophet, "[They should] not [defile themselves any longer with all] 17 their idols (Ezek 37:23; see 44:10). These are the sons of Zadok and the m[e]n of his his cou[ns]el [    ] after them to the council of the community. 18 "[Why] do the nations [rag]e and the people im[agine] a vain thing? [Kings of the earth] ris[e up] and [and p]rinces conspire together against Yahweh and against [his anointed] (Ps 2:1-2). 19 [In]terpretation of the saying [concerns na]tions and th[ey    ] the chosen of Israel in the last days.

تفسير الرجل المقدس هو الذي لا يسير في مجلس الشر مزمور 1:1 وتفسير الكلمه الخاصه بالذي يبرح من الطريق ( جزء مقطوع ) مكتوب في سفر اشعياء عن الايام الاخيره . فانه بشدة اليد ارجعني من ان اسلك في طريق هذا الشعب ( اشع 8: 11 وهو المكتوب في سفر حزقيال النبي " ولا يتنجسون باصنامهم ( حز 37: 23) هؤلاء ابناء صادوق ورجال مجلسه . ولكن ملوك الارض وامرائها يتامرون علي يهوه ومسيحه ( مز 2: 1-2 ) وتفسير ذلك ايضا في اخر الايام

Col. 2 (Frgs. 1-3)

This is the time of the trial that c[omes J]udah to complete [      ] 2 Belial, and a remnant will remain [l]ot and they do all the Law [      ] 3 Moses. It is [       a]s it is written in the Book of Daniel, "The wicked [act wickedly]" 4a and the righteous [       shall be made wh]ite and be purified (Dan 12:10) And a people who know God will remain strong [       ] . After [      ] which is for them [       ] in their descent.





وحتي الان تاكيد واضح ان المفهوم اليهودي القديم عن المسيا هو ظهور الله ظهور يهوه و عقل الله وحكمة الله وكلمة الله الخالق والجسد الذي سيتخذه الله وروح الله ونور الله





ومخطوطه هامه جدا ايضا من منتصف القرن الاول قبل الميلاد

من مجموعة مخطوطات قواعد الحرب

مكتوبه بالنص العبري

صورتها







Q285

وترجمتها الانجليزي



]Isaiah the prophet: [The thickets of the forest] will be cut [down
with an axe and Lebanon by a majestic one will f]all. And there shall come forth a shoot from the stump of Jesse [
] the Branch of David and they will enter into judgement with [
] and the Prince of the Congregation will kill the Bran[ch of David] [
by stroke]s and by wounds. And a Priest [of renown (?)] will command [
the s]lai[n] of the Kitti[m]


وهي تقول ان نبوة اشعياء

اجمات الغابه ولبنان سوف يقطع بفاس والملك المهوب سوف يسقط والفرع الخارج من جزع يسي ( جزء مقطوع ) و فرع من داوود وسيدخل الي المحاكمه بواسطة رئيس الكهنة ويقتل فرع داوود بالضرب والجراح . ورئيس الكهنة لاجل صيته سوف يامر ....

والمقتول مثل طائر النورس ....



والمشهور عن هذه المخطوطه انها باسم المسايا المثقوب

"Pierced Messiah"



حاول البعض الادعاء بانها من القرن الاول الميلادي ولكن ثابت انها من الفكر اليهودي قبل الميلاد

حاول البعض ايضا تغيير الترجمه والادعاء بان المسيا سيقتل رئيس الكهنة لكنهم لم يجدوا حل لاسم المخطوطه وهو ثقوب المسيا او المسيا المثقوب



مخطوطه ثالثه

اسمها

After Babylon Look for the Messiah

ويقول

The divine mission of the Messiah

مهمة المسايا الالهية

ويتكلم فيها عن ارجاع اسرائل منذ ان دعي من البطن

وهي تتكلم عن اشعياء 49

جعلتك نورا للامم لتكون خلاصي الى اقصى الارض

6 And he said, Is it a light thing that you should be my servant to raise up the tribes of Jacob, and to restore the preserved of Israel: I will also give you for a light to the Gentiles, that you may be my salvation to the end of the earth.
وقال هذا هو النور انه فتاي يرفع خيمة يعقوب ويرجع حفظ او ناصرة اسرائيل : وساعطيك ان تكون ايضا نورا للامم لكي تكون خلاصي الي اقصي الارض. ( اي انه خلاص يهوه )
Verse 6: This remarkable passage is obviously messianic. Especially since the one spoken of is to be the "light of the Gentiles" and "salvation to the ends of the earth." What is not obvious is the Hebrew use of Nazarene words in this verse. The return of the "preserved" of Israel is another of Isaiah's use of the Nazarene words in messianic contexts of which this is one. Preserved of Israel is "notsrey yisrael"  This could be rendered Nazarenes of Israel or as the more common modern Jewish usage, "Christians of Israel."
هذا العدد عن المسايا وبخاصه انه سيكون نورا للامم وخلاص لاقصي الارض ولكن الغير مفهوم هو وجود كلمة الناصري في هذه العدد . فكلمة حفظ هي استخدام لكلمة اشعياء لكلمة ناصري في وصف المسايا. لانها تنطق في العبري نوتسري يسرئيل فتترجم ناصري اسرائيل او حسب استخدام اليهود الحديث مسيحي اسرائيل

See in the Qumran Isaiah Scroll the order of the words Israel and Jacob are reversed.
 Verse 6: Jesus name: The Hebrew here literally says : "I give you as a light to the Gentiles to be my (yeshua')  to the end of the earth." The form is the name of Jesus in Hebrew. The coincidence is startling when this verse is read in Hebrew. "Is your being my servant to establish the tribes of Jacob and restore the Israeli Nazarenes a light thing, when I have also given you as a light of the Gentiles to be my Jesus to the ends of the earth." Make what you will of this verse but that is what it says.
العدد يشرح لفظيا جعلتك نورا للامم لتكون يشوعي الي اقصي الارض وهو اسم يسوع في العبري . المصادفه غريبه في هذا العدد بقراءته عبريا فهو ممكن يقراء بوضوح

وقال هذا هو النور انه فتاي يرفع خيمة يعقوب ويرجع ناصري اسرائيل : وساعطيك ان تكون ايضا نورا للامم لكي تكون يسوعي الي اقصي الارض.



سابعا مفهوم العهد القديم عن المسيا واعداد يؤكد اليهود انها عن المسيا


الايات الانجيليه



بدون شرح مني الا فقط لتوضيح بعض معاني الكلمات من القواميس

هذا لتاكدي من وضوح الايات



تكوين 49


10 لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.

إن شلون اسم يشير إلى المسيا الذي يأتي من نسل يهوذا. فإن يعقوب في نبؤته رأى أن رأوبين بسبب خطيئته قد فقد البركة والبكورية. ثم شمعون ولاوي فقداها أيضاً بسبب خطيئتهما. فنقلت البركة والبكورية ليهوذا.

تنقسم الكلمة ((شيلوه)) إلى ثلاث مقاطع ((شي)) و ((ل)) و ((وه)). ومعنى العبارة هو: ((الذي له)) كما يظهر أيضاً من حز 21: 27. وتتفق هذه مع الترجمة السبعينية. وهذا الرأي أيضاً يعود بناءاً إلى فكرة انتظار المسيا. وترجمتها التفسيرية هي: 
((حتى يأتي المسيا إلى ما يخصه)).


معني شيلوه

وهو المسيا من المراجع اليهودية


References:    (1)Genesis 49:8-10 (2)Midrash Rabbah Genesis 98:3 (3)J.W. Ethridye, The Targum of Onkels & Jonathan Ben Uzzicl on the Pentateuch with The Fragments of the Jerusalem Targum from the Chaldee(KTAV 1968) [hereafter referred to as Eth-eridge] p.329; John Bowker, The Targums & Rabbinic Literature: An Introduction to Jewish Interpretation of ******ure (Cambridge 1969) p. 277. (4)Ezekiel 21:27  (5)See F.theridye, p.152  (6)Ibid at p.331.  (7)Sanhedrin 98b  (8)Midrash Rabbah Genesis 98:7  (9)Yalkut 160; see Alfred Edersheim. The Life & Times of Jesus the Messiah (Wm. B. Eerdmans 1977) p.712. (10)II Kings 25:7 (11)Rosh Hashanah 3lb  (12)Yoma 39b (13)The Hebrew word translated ensign is nes. Nes is usually translated miracle. (14)Isaiah 2:2; Micah 4:1 (15)Jonah 4:11 (16)Zechariah 8:23.



http://www.menorah.org/jnstmp6.html


السبعينية

49:10 A ruler shall not fail from Juda, nor a prince from his loins, until there come the things stored up for him; and he is the expectation of nations.


قاموس استرونج

H7886

שׁילה
shı̂ylôh
shee-lo'
From H7951; tranquil; Shiloh, an epithet of the Messiah: - Shiloh.

قاموس برون

H7886

שׁילה
shı̂ylôh
BDB Definition:
1) he whose it is, that which belongs to him, tranquillity
1a) meaning uncertain
Part of Speech: noun?
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from H7951


- زوال القضيب!
لَا يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ " تكوين 49: 10 " .
وكلمة قضيب تعني عصا السبط أو القبيلة . وقد كان لكل سبط من أسباط إسرائيل الاثنى عشر عصا كُتب عليها اسمه. وهذه الآية تعني أن عصا سبط يهوذا لن تزول حتى يجيء شيلون. وقد رأى علماء اليهود والمسيحيين في اسم شيلون اسماً من أسماء المسيا الآتي .

والراشي اليهودي ايضا يعلق علي شيلوه ويقول


Genesis 49:10 and the Messiah

By: Menachem

In this article we are going to discuss Genesis 49:10 and what it really talks about. First I want to post the Hebrew text with translation along with the Aramaic Targums Onkelos and Yonatan/Yerushalami and for the sake of comparison I will post the KJV version of this verse. This will give us some insight on the view of this particular verse and how it was interpreted originally. I will also give Rashi’s comments on this matter.
شرحه بواسطة مناحم ( الذي يهاجم الفكر المسيحي )

ويقول انه سيقارن بين العدد عبري والذي في الترجوم اونكيلوس ويوناثان مع نسخة كنج جيمس ( ليثبت خطا المسيحيين ) ومقارنه بشرح الربوات 
Genesis 49:10 (KJV):
The sceptre shall not depart from Judah, nor a lawgiver from between his feet, until Shiloh come; and unto him shall the gathering of the people be.

Genesis 49:10(Hebrew):
לֹא-יָסוּר שֵׁבֶט מִיהוּדָה וּמְחֹקֵק מִבֵּין רַגְלָיו עַד כִּי-יָבֹא שִׁילֹה וְלוֹ יִקְּהַת עַמִּים:

Translation (Hebrew):
The Scepter shall not depart from Judah nor a scholar from their midst until he arrives at Shiloh and to him will be the obedience of the peoples.

Genesis 49:10(Onkelos):
לָא יְעִידֵי עָבֵיד שׁוּלטָן מִדְבֵית יְהוּדָה וְסָפְרָא מִבְנֵי בְנוֹהִי עַד עָלְמָא עַד דְיֵיתֵי מְשִׁיחָא דְדִילֵיה הִיא מַלכוּתָא וְלֵיה יִשׁתַמעוּן עַמְמַיָא׃

Translation (Onkelos):
The right to exercise Dominion shall not pass from the house of Judah and the scribe from his descendants for ever and ever, until the messiah arrives to whom the kingdom belongs and to whom the obedience of peoples is due.
وشرحه في الانكيلوس

حق ممارسة السياده لن يفارق بيت يهوذا ولا السلطان من نسله الي الابد حتي ياتي المسيح الذي له تنتمي المملكه والذي له خضوع كل الشعوب واجب
Genesis 49:10(Yonatan/Yerushalami)
לא פסקין מלכין ושליטין מדבית יהודה וספרין מאלפי אורייתא מזרעיה עד זמן די ייתי מלכא משיחא זעיר בנוי ובדיליה יתימסון עממייא:

Translation (Yonatan/Yerushalami):
[The line of] kings shall not cease, nor will rulers, from the house of Judah, nor sages teaching the Torah from his descendants, until the time that the king messiah comes from his children; and on his behalf the people will come together.
ترجوم يوناثان

الملك لن ينتهي ولا القياده من بيت يهوذا ويقف تعليم التوراه من نسله حتي ياتي المسيا الملك من ابناؤه ولاجله سياتي الشعوب معا 
The word וּמְחֹקֵק is rendered quite often as “Staff” in many Jewish translations. This is quite annoying and we are going to give a better rendering of “Scholar” along with support from other sources listed above. The Aramaic Targums are very crucial to understanding the proper interpretation of this particular verse and to lend credibility to the translation of וּמְחֹקֵק as “Scholar” and not “Staff.” The Targums lend this credibility due to their own rendering of this in a similar fashion as either “scribe” or “sages” using the words סָפְרָא and ספרין respectively (English word order). The KJV even recognizes that this word is not “staff” but renders it as “Lawgiver” in accordance with the view of “Scholar/Scribe/Sages.”
وكلمة ( مشترع ) موظف مزعجه لليهود وترجمتها الادق العالم ( بكل شئ ) ويثبة صحة ترجمة العالم مثلما قدمت من قبل وفي الترجوم الارامي ترجمة العالم وليس الموظف ولهذا ترجمته كنج جيمس المعطي القانون ( اي انه هو واضع الناموس بنفسه ) متبعه الترجمه اليهودية

Rashi’s comments on Genesis 49:10:
Rashi does a similar thing yet he explains it even further in his comments on certain words. For the sake of accuracy I will give Rashi’s comments in the Hebrew ****** and a translation of such.
وتعليقات الراشي علي العدد في تكوين 49: 10

ويقول للدقه سيذكر تعريفات الراشي وشرحهم للعبري 
Rashi:
עַד כִּי יָבא שִילׂה:
מלך המשיח שהמלוכה שלו. וכן תרגמו אונקלוס. ומדרש אגדה שילו שי לו שנאמר (תהלים עו) יובילו שי למורא:

Translation of Rashi:
until he arrives at Shiloh: the King Messiah, to whom the kingdom belongs (שֶׁלוֹ). And Yes! Onkelos [renders this also]. According to the Midrash Aggadah, “Shiloh (שילה)” [is a combination of] שַׁי לוֹ, a gift to him, as it is said: “They will bring a gift to him who is to be feared” (Ps. 76:12).
حتي ياتي شيلوه الذي هو المسايا الملك الذي له المملكه وهو فعلا الانجيلوس وهو الذي يقدم له كقربان وسياتون بهدايا الذي يخاف منه ( له الخوف والمهابه والعباده ) مزمور 76: 12 (و يسجد له كل الملوك كل الامم تتعبد له) 
Ramban:
עד כי יבא שילה ולו יקהת כל העמים: לעשות בכולם כרצונו, וזהו המשיח, כי השבט ירמוז לדוד שהוא המלך הראשון אשר לו שבט מלכות ושילה הוא בנו אשר לו יקהת העמים.

Translation of Ramban:
Until he comes to Shiloh and to him will be the obedience of peoples: When he will be able to do as he pleases with all of the nations. This is referring to the Messiah. The Scepter [here] refers to David for he was the first king who had the royal scepter. “Shiloh” refers to his son to whom there will be obedience from the nations.
وترجمة رامبان

حتي مجيئ شيلوه وله سيكون طاعة الشعوب حينما يكون قادر علي ان يفعل مسرته ( الذي يريده ) مع كل الشعوب وهذا يشير للمسيا وهنا يشير لداوود الذي كان له صلجان ملوكي وشيلوه يشير الي ابن داوود الذي سيكون له طاعة جميع الشعوب 

I think these are sufficient for the sake of this article. According to Rashi’s and Ramaban’s rationale they considered this to be a reference to the King Messiah as they largely agree with Onkelos’ interpretive rendering of this verse.

وبهذا يكون بناء علي تفسير راشي ورمبان انه شيلوه عن المسيا الملك يتفق معي انجيلوس ( ملاك يهوه ) تعبير في التلمود الارامي عن المسايا )


عدد 24

17 أَرَاهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ الآنَ. أُبْصِرُهُ وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ قَرِيبًا. يَبْرُزُ كَوْكَبٌ مِنْ يَعْقُوبَ، وَيَقُومُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ، فَيُحَطِّمُ طَرَفَيْ مُوآبَ، وَيُهْلِكُ كُلَّ بَنِي الْوَغَى.

وتفسير اليهود انه يتكلم عن داوود وابنه

ولكن كلمة الوغي يفسروها انها شيث بمعني ابن ادم فهي تعبر عن خضوع كل البشريه له



تثنية 18

15 «يُقِيمُ لَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي. لَهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 
16 حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا طَلَبْتَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ فِي حُورِيبَ يَوْمَ الاجْتِمَاعِ قَائِلاً: لاَ أَعُودُ أَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِي وَلاَ أَرَى هذِهِ النَّارَ الْعَظِيمَةَ أَيْضًا لِئَلاَّ أَمُوتَ. 
17 قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ أَحْسَنُوا فِي مَا تَكَلَّمُوا. 
18 أُقِيمُ لَهُمْ نَبِيًّا مِنْ وَسَطِ إِخْوَتِهِمْ مِثْلَكَ، وَأَجْعَلُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِهِ، فَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا أُوصِيهِ بِهِ. 
19 وَيَكُونُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْمَعُ لِكَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ بِاسْمِي أَنَا أُطَالِبُهُ. 
20 وَأَمَّا النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي يُطْغِي، فَيَتَكَلَّمُ بِاسْمِي كَلاَمًا لَمْ أُوصِهِ أَنْ يَتَكَلَّمَ بِهِ، أَوِ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ بِاسْمِ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، فَيَمُوتُ ذلِكَ النَّبِيُّ.



قضاه 13

18 فَقَالَ لَهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ: «لِمَاذَا تَسْأَلُ عَنِ اسْمِي وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ؟». 19 فَأَخَذَ مَنُوحُ جَدْيَ الْمِعْزَى وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ وَأَصْعَدَهُمَا عَلَى الصَّخْرَةِ لِلرَّبِّ. فَعَمِلَ عَمَلاً عَجِيبًا وَمَنُوحُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ يَنْظُرَانِ. 20 فَكَانَ عِنْدَ صُعُودِ اللَّهِِيبِ عَنِ الْمَذْبَحِ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ، أَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ صَعِدَ فِي لَهِيبِ الْمَذْبَحِ، وَمَنُوحُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ يَنْظُرَانِ. فَسَقَطَا عَلَى وَجْهَيْهِمَا إِلَى الأَرْضِ. 21 وَلَمْ يَعُدْ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ يَتَرَاءَى لِمَنُوحَ وَامْرَأَتِهِ. حِينَئِذٍ عَرَفَ مَنُوحُ أَنَّهُ مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ. 22 فَقَالَ مَنُوحُ لامْرَأَتِهِ: «نَمُوتُ مَوْتًا لأَنَّنَا قَدْ رَأَيْنَا اللهَ»

وتفسير كلمة عجيب عند اليهود هو الاسم المخفي



كلام رجل الله لعالي الكاهن عن صموئيل الكاهن



سفر صموئيل الأول 2: 35


وَأُقِيمُ لِنَفْسِي كَاهِنًا أَمِينًا يَعْمَلُ حَسَبَ مَا بِقَلْبِي وَنَفْسِي، وَأَبْنِي لَهُ بَيْتًا أَمِينًا فَيَسِيرُ أَمَامَ مَسِيحِي كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ.

ولم يكن هناك ملك ممسوح



سفر المزامير 2: 2


قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ:

له لقب مميز ان اسمه المسيح الرئيس وليس مسيح الرب واوضحت سابقا ان اليهود يفهمون هذا العدد علي انه المسيح وسلطانه



مزمزر 45

فَاضَ قَلْبِي بِكَلاَمٍ صَالِحٍ. مُتَكَلِّمٌ أَنَا بِإِنْشَائِي لِلْمَلِكِ. لِسَانِي قَلَمُ كَاتِبٍ مَاهِرٍ.
2 أَنْتَ أَبْرَعُ جَمَالاً مِنْ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. انْسَكَبَتِ النِّعْمَةُ عَلَى شَفَتَيْكَ، لِذلِكَ بَارَكَكَ اللهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 3 تَقَلَّدْ سَيْفَكَ عَلَى فَخْذِكَ أَيُّهَا الْجَبَّارُ، جَلاَلَكَ وَبَهَاءَكَ. 4 وَبِجَلاَلِكَ اقْتَحِمِ. ارْكَبْ. مِنْ أَجْلِ الْحَقِّ وَالدَّعَةِ وَالْبِرِّ، فَتُرِيَكَ يَمِينُكَ مَخَاوِفَ. 5 نَبْلُكَ الْمَسْنُونَةُ فِي قَلْبِ أَعْدَاءِ الْمَلِكِ. شُعُوبٌ تَحْتَكَ يَسْقُطُونَ.
6 كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ. 7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.
وفي تفسير الربوات اليهود ان داوود يتكلم عن المسيا الذي هو الوحيد المستحق للملك
وكلمة باركك الله يقولون عنها انها بركه لشعبه باعطاؤهم سلام في ايامه


مزمور 110

4 أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: «أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ».

هو ابن داوود له الملك والكهنوت ايضا



الحكمة 2

10 لنجر على الفقير الصديق ولا نشفق على الارملة ولا نهب شيبة الشيخ الكثير الايام
11 ولتكن قوتنا هي شريعة العدل فانه من الثابت ان الضعف لا يغني شيئا
12 ولنكمن للصديق فانه ثقيل علينا يقاوم اعمالنا ويقرعنا على مخالفتنا للناموس ويفضح ذنوب سيرتنا
13 يزعم ان عنده علم الله ويسمي نفسه ابن الرب

ويقول اليهود انه سيعاقب بهذه التهمة



سفر الأمثال 30: 4


مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟

هل مثل موسي ؟ بالطبع لا هو افضل

Starting with the first yod, counting every 22nd letter spells “ you guessed it “ Yeshua shai," which means "Yeshua, the Gift."

هو جشوا المسايا ابن الله

وهم يقولوا ان اسمه سيكون يشوا شاي

اي يشوا العطيه



اشعياء 7 : 14

ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية.ها العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا وتدعو اسمه عمانوئيل


اشعياء 9 : 6

6 لانه يولد لنا ولد ونعطى ابنا وتكون الرياسة على كتفه ويدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام



وتعليق الراشي اليهودي علي هذا العدد

the Lord, of His own, shall give you a sign: He will give you a sign by Himself, against Your will.

اي ان الايه ستكون الله نفسه التي سيصنعها بنفسه ( وليس من خلال انبياء او ملائكه ) وستكون مضاده لارادتكم

ودليل اخر من الفكر اليهودي علي ان هذا العدد شهاده علي لاهوت المسيا

مناحيم

يقول الراشي تعليقا علي دانيال 7

7: 13 كنت ارى في رؤى الليل و اذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى و جاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه
7: 14 فاعطي سلطانا و مجدا و ملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول و ملكوته ما لا ينقرض


At first I would like to talk about Daniel 7:13-14and how it is applied. First let’s start with the quote.Daniel 7:13-14 

“I saw in the night visions, and, behold, one like a son of man came with the clouds of heaven, and came to the ancient of days, and they brought him near before him. 14. And there he was given dominion, and glory, and a kingdom, that all people, nations, and languages, should serve him; his dominion is an everlasting dominion, which shall not pass away, and his kingdom one that shall not be destroyed.

Now I will post the Aramaic to help explain a few things in this verse:
ويقول انه سيشرح العبري والارامي 
חזה הוית בחזוי ליליא וארו עם-ענני כבר אנש אתה הוה ועד- עתיק יומיא מטה וקדמוהי הקרבוהי: ולה יהיב שלטן ויקר ומלכו וכל עממיא אמיא ולשניא לה יפלחון שלטנה שלטן עלם די-לא יעדה ומלכותה די-לא תתחבך

First I want tell you about some of the popular thoughts about this verse.


1) Rashi says this verse is about King Messiah
يقول الراباي راشي انه عن المسايا 
2) Other commentators say this is about the Nation of IsraelI would first like to deal with the Christian claim of this being about jesus:
وبعض التفسيرات تقول انه عن مملكة اسرائيل التي تتعامل مع راي المسيحيين ان هذا العدد عن يسوع 

1) Now I would like to discuss what Rashi said. Rashi said this was about King Messiah. How would he have arrived to this conclusion. My thought is that he was not looking at the “like a son of man” part but rather the rest of the verse and comparing it to the Aramaic Targum Onkelos of Genesis 49:10. Rashi was taking the part of “14. And there he was given dominion, and glory, and a kingdom, that all people, nations, and languages, should serve him; his dominion is an everlasting dominion, which shall not pass away, and his kingdom one that shall not be destroyed."
وهو سيبدا يحلل الرايين

تحليل راي الراباي راشي الذي يقول انه عن المسيا . وكيف وصل الي هذا الاستنتاج ؟ في رايي انه لا يقصد تعبير شبه ابن الانسان ولكنه من تعبير تكوين 49 10 الذي كتب في الترجوم بتعبير اونكيلوس في التلمود الارامي . وهو يتكلم عن عدد 14 الذي السلطان والمجد والمملكه وكل الشعوب والامم والالسنه تخدمه سلطانه ابدي وملكوته لا يزول ومملكته لاتنهدم 
He compared this to this:

Genesis 49:10(Targum Onkelos): “The ability to exercise dominion shall not pass away from the house of Judah, nor the sceptre from his children's children for ever, even when the Messiah comes to whom the kingdom belongs, and to him shall be the obedience of the nations (or, whom the peoples shall obey)."
ويقول ان وصف دانيال وتشتبهه مع تكوين 49 عن اونكيلوس وقدرته علي ممارسة سلطانه لن تزول من بيت يهوذا ولا يزول التوراه من ابناؤه حتي ياتي المسيا الذي له المملكه وله خضوع الشعوب والامم ويطيعه شعبه 

The Aramaic text for Genesis 49:10:Genesis 49:10(Targum Onkelos) 

י)לא יעדי עבד שלטן מדבית יהודה וספרא מבני בנוהי עד אלמא דייתי משיחא דדילה היא מלכותא ולה ישתמעון עממיא. 

Here we can see Rashi was associating the words Dominion (שלטן) and Kingdom (מלכותא) and (מלכותה) and also the word for Nations/Peoples (עממיא) which is used in both Daniel 7:14and Genesis 49:10(Targum Onkelos). 
ولهذا راشي ربط بين الاثنين تكوين ودانيال عن اونكيلوس
That I believe is the rationale that Rashi was using when he was associating this with the King Messiah.
وهو تعبير الراشي عن المسيا 
2) Many other commentators like to place this verse as to relating to the nation of Israel. For example they place the “Like a son of man” as personification of the Nation of Israel just as it has before (Exodus 4:22). In Exodus 4:22Israel is called “G-d’s first-born son” and is personified all through the Tanakh as a male child.

وتفسيرات اخري ( يهوديه ) تعبر عن شعب اسرائيل شبه ابن الانسان مثل خروج 4: 22 اي ان اسرائيل هو ابن الله الاول 
I can see Rashi’s point about how this can be about King Messiah once the reason and the association is outlined.

ولكنه يري ان وجهة نظر راشي انه عن المسيا



وهذا يفسر لنا سبب رفض اليهود هم كانوا يتوقعوا ان ياتي بقوه من السماء كما اتي فجاه لابراهيم ولا يعرف احد من اين هو ولكن يعرفوه من قوته اما يسوع فقالوا عنه

إنجيل يوحنا 7: 27


وَلكِنَّ هذَا نَعْلَمُ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ، وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَمَتَى جَاءَ لاَ يَعْرِفُ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَيْنَ هُوَ».

فهم مشكلتهم مع يسوع انهم يعتقدوا انهم يعرفون من اين هو علي ماظنوا

إنجيل لوقا 3: 23


وَلَمَّا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ كَانَ لَهُ نَحْوُ ثَلاَثِينَ سَنَةً، وَهُوَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ يُظَنُّ ابْنَ يُوسُفَ، بْنِ هَالِي،



اشعياء 11



1 وَيَخْرُجُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ جِذْعِ يَسَّى، وَيَنْبُتُ غُصْنٌ مِنْ أُصُولِهِ، 2 وَيَحُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ، رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ. 3 وَلَذَّتُهُ تَكُونُ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ، فَلاَ يَقْضِي بِحَسَبِ نَظَرِ عَيْنَيْهِ، وَلاَ يَحْكُمُ بِحَسَبِ سَمْعِ أُذُنَيْهِ، 4 بَلْ يَقْضِي بِالْعَدْلِ لِلْمَسَاكِينِ، وَيَحْكُمُ بِالإِنْصَافِ لِبَائِسِي الأَرْضِ، وَيَضْرِبُ الأَرْضَ بِقَضِيبِ فَمِهِ، وَيُمِيتُ الْمُنَافِقَ بِنَفْخَةِ شَفَتَيْهِ. 5 وَيَكُونُ الْبِرُّ مِنْطَقَهَ مَتْنَيْهِ، وَالأَمَانَةُ مِنْطَقَةَ حَقْوَيْهِ.
6 فَيَسْكُنُ الذِّئْبُ مَعَ الْخَرُوفِ، وَيَرْبُضُ النَّمِرُ مَعَ الْجَدْيِ، وَالْعِجْلُ وَالشِّبْلُ وَالْمُسَمَّنُ مَعًا، وَصَبِيٌّ صَغِيرٌ يَسُوقُهَا. 7 وَالْبَقَرَةُ وَالدُّبَّةُ تَرْعَيَانِ. تَرْبُضُ أَوْلاَدُهُمَا مَعًا، وَالأَسَدُ كَالْبَقَرِ يَأْكُلُ تِبْنًا. 8 وَيَلْعَبُ الرَّضِيعُ عَلَى سَرَبِ الصِّلِّ، وَيَمُدُّ الْفَطِيمُ يَدَهُ عَلَى جُحْرِ الأُفْعُوَانِ. 9 لاَ يَسُوؤُونَ وَلاَ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي كُلِّ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي، لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ تَمْتَلِئُ مِنْ مَعْرِفَةِ الرَّبِّ كَمَا تُغَطِّي الْمِيَاهُ الْبَحْرَ. 10 وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ أَصْلَ يَسَّى الْقَائِمَ رَايَةً لِلشُّعُوبِ، إِيَّاهُ تَطْلُبُ الأُمَمُ، وَيَكُونُ مَحَلُّهُ مَجْدًا.
11 وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ أَنَّ السَّيِّدَ يُعِيدُ يَدَهُ ثَانِيَةً لِيَقْتَنِيَ بَقِيَّةَ شَعْبِهِ، الَّتِي بَقِيَتْ، مِنْ أَشُّورَ، وَمِنْ مِصْرَ، وَمِنْ فَتْرُوسَ، وَمِنْ كُوشَ، وَمِنْ عِيلاَمَ، وَمِنْ شِنْعَارَ، وَمِنْ حَمَاةَ، وَمِنْ جَزَائِرِ الْبَحْرِ. 12 وَيَرْفَعُ رَايَةً لِلأُمَمِ، وَيَجْمَعُ مَنْفِيِّي إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَيَضُمُّ مُشَتَّتِي يَهُوذَا مِنْ أَرْبَعَةِ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ. 13 فَيَزُولُ حَسَدُ أَفْرَايِمَ، وَيَنْقَرِضُ الْمُضَايِقُونَ مِنْ يَهُوذَا. أَفْرَايِمُ لاَ يَحْسِدُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَهُوذَا لاَ يُضَايِقُ أَفْرَايِمَ. 14 وَيَنْقَضَّانِ عَلَى أَكْتَافِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ غَرْبًا، وَيَنْهَبُونَ بَنِي الْمَشْرِقِ مَعًا. يَكُونُ عَلَى أَدُومَ وَمُوآبَ امْتِدَادُ يَدِهِمَا، وَبَنُو عَمُّونَ فِي طَاعَتِهِمَا. 15 وَيُبِيدُ الرَّبُّ لِسَانَ بَحْرِ مِصْرَ، وَيَهُزُّ يَدَهُ عَلَى النَّهْرِ بِقُوَّةِ رِيحِهِ، وَيَضْرِبُهُ إِلَى سَبْعِ سَوَاق، وَيُجِيزُ فِيهَا بِالأَحْذِيَةِ. 16 وَتَكُونُ سِكَّةٌ لِبَقِيَّةِ شَعْبِهِ الَّتِي بَقِيَتْ مِنْ أَشُّورَ، كَمَا كَانَ لإِسْرَائِيلَ يَوْمَ صُعُودِهِ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.



اشعياء

ذراع الرب هو المسيا من المفهوم اليهودي


12) سفر إشعياء 30: 30


وَيُسَمِّعُ الرَّبُّ جَلاَلَ صَوْتِهِ، وَيُرِي نُزُولَ ذِرَاعِهِ بِهَيَجَانِ غَضَبٍ وَلَهِيبِ نَارٍ آكِلَةٍ، نَوْءٍ وَسَيْل وَحِجَارَةِ بَرَدٍ.



13) سفر إشعياء 40: 10


هُوَذَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ بِقُوَّةٍ يَأْتِي وَذِرَاعُهُ تَحْكُمُ لَهُ. هُوَذَا أُجْرَتُهُ مَعَهُ وَعُمْلَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُ.



14) سفر إشعياء 48: 14


اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ.



15) سفر إشعياء 51: 9


اِسْتَيْقِظِي، اسْتَيْقِظِي! الْبَسِي قُوَّةً يَا ذِرَاعَ الرَّبِّ! اسْتَيْقِظِي كَمَا فِي أَيَّامِ الْقِدَمِ، كَمَا فِي الأَدْوَارِ الْقَدِيمَةِ. أَلَسْتِ أَنْتِ الْقَاطِعَةَ رَهَبَ، الطَّاعِنَةَ التِّنِّينَ؟




16) سفر إشعياء 52: 10


قَدْ شَمَّرَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ ذِرَاعِ قُدْسِهِ أَمَامَ عُيُونِ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ، فَتَرَى كُلُّ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ خَلاَصَ إِلهِنَا.



17) سفر إشعياء 53:


53: 1 من صدق خبرنا و لمن استعلنت ذراع الرب
53: 2 نبت قدامه كفرخ و كعرق من ارض يابسة لا صورة له و لا جمال فننظر اليه و لا منظر فنشتهيه
53: 3 محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به
53: 4 لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا
53: 5 و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا
53: 6 كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا
53: 7 ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه
53: 8 من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي
53: 9 و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش





وتعليق الرابوات علي هذا العدد كثيرا

Rabbi MOSES Alschech(1508-1600) says:
"Our Rabbis with one voice accept and affirm the opinion that the prophet is speaking of the Messiah, and we shall ourselves also adhere to the same view."
والرابي موسي يقول ربواتنا في صوت واحد يؤكدون ان هذا النبي في هذا العدد يتكلم عن المسيا وكلنا ايضا نؤكد ذلك
Abrabanel (1437-1508) said earlier:
"This is also the opinion of our own learned men in the majority of their Midrashim."
ويقول الرابي ابرابانيل ان هذا الرائ ( العدد عن المسيا ) هو رائ معلمينا العلماء في مدراشهم
Rabbi Yafeth Ben Ali ( second half of the 10th Century):
"As for myself, I am inclined to regard it as alluding to the Messiah."
وايضا رابي يافث بن عالي في القرن العاشر يقول وانا اوافق ان العددد عن المسيا
Abraham Farissol ( 1451- 1526) says:
"In this chapter there seem to be considerable resemblances and allusions to the work of the Christian Messiah and to the events which are asserted to have happened to Him, so that no other prophecy is to be found the gist and subject of which can be so immediately applied to Him."
ويقول ابراهام فاريسول هذا الاصحاح ( عن المسيا ) ولكنه لخبط المسيحيين بان هذا حدث له ويقولوا انه لا توجد نبوه اقوي من هذه في تطبيقها عليه مباشره
Targum Jonathan ( 4th Century ) gives the introduction on Isa. 52:13:
"Behold, my servant the Messiah..."
ترجوم يوناثان في القرن الرابع
عن اشعياء 52: 13
52: 13 هوذا عبدي يعقل يتعالى و يرتقي و يتسامى جدا
هوذا فتاي المسيح
Gersonides (1288-1344) on Deut. 18:18:
"In fact Messiah is such a prophet, as it is stated in the Midrasch on the verse,'Behold, my servant shall prosper...' (Isa. 52:13)."
وفي الجيرسونديس القرن الثالث عشر
في الواقع المسيا كنبي في المدراش في اشعياء 52: 13 خادمي
Midrash Tanchuma:
"He was more exalted than Abraham, more extolled than Mose, higher than the archangels" (Isa.52:13).
مدراش تانكوما
هو اسمي بكثير من ابراهيم وامجد بكثير من موسي واعلي من رئيس الملائكه
Yalkut Schimeon ( ascribed to Rabbi Simeon Kara, 12th Century ) says on Zech.4:7:
"He ( the king Messiah ) is greater than the patriarchs, as it is said, 'My servant shall be high, and lifted up, and lofty exceedingly' (Isa. 52:13)."
يالكوت شمون عن زكريا 4: 7
يتكلم بالنبوه عن المسيا الملك الذي هو اعظم من الاباء وهو خادمي يتعالي ويرتقي ويتسامي جدا
Maimonides (1135-12O4) wrote to Rabbi Jacob Alfajumi:
"Likewise said Isaiah that He (Messiah) would appear without acknowledging a father or mother: 'He grew up before him as a tender plant and as a root out of a dry ground' etc. (Isa.53:2)."
ميمونديس في القرن الثاني عشر عن الرابي جاكوب الفاجومي
كما قال اشعياء عن المسيا سيظهر بدون اب ولا ام وينموا من ارض يابسه
53: 2 نبت قدامه كفرخ و كعرق من ارض يابسة لا صورة له و لا جمال فننظر اليه و لا منظر فنشتهيه
Tanchuma:
"Rabbi Nachman says: ,The Word MAN in the passage, 'Every man a head of the house of his father' (Num.1,4), refers to the Messiah, the son of David, as it is written, 'Behold the man whose name is Zemach'(the Branch) where Jonathan interprets,'Behold the man Messiah' (Zech.6:12); and so it is said,'A man of pains and known to sickness' (Isa.53:3)."
تانخوما رابي نخمان يقول
كلمة انسان في العدد وكل رجل رئيس بيت يشير الي المسيا ابن داوود كما كتب الرجل الغصن وكما قال يوناثان الرجل المسيا في زكريا 6: 12
6: 12 و كلمه قائلا هكذا قال رب الجنود قائلا هوذا الرجل الغصن اسمه و من مكانه ينبت و يبني هيكل الرب
وايضا رجل الاوجاع ومختبر الحزن في اشعياء
53: 3 محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به
Talmud Sanhedrin (98b):
"Messiah ...what is his name? The Rabbis say,'The leprous one'; those of the house of the Rabbi (Jehuda Hanassi, the author of the Mishna, 135-200) say: 'Cholaja' (The sickly), for it says, 'Surely he has borne our sicknesses' etc. (Isa.53,4)."
تلمود سنهدريم 98
المسيا ما هو اسمه يقول الرابي . الابرص والذين من بيت الرابي ( يهوذا هانسين كاتب المشنا 135 م قال كولاجا اي المتوجع بالطبع لانه يحمل اوجاعنا كما في اشعياء
53: 4 لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا


Pesiqta Rabbati (ca.845)on Isa. 61,10:
"The world-fathers (patriarchs) will one day in the month of Nisan arise and say to (the Messiah): 'Ephraim, our righteous Anointed, although we are your grandparents, yet you are greater than we, for you have borne the sins of our children, as it says: 'But surely he has borne our sicknesses and carried our pains; yet we did esteem him stricken, smitten of God and afflicted. But he was pierced because of our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was laid upon him and through his wounds we are healed'(Isa.53,4-5)."
بسيكتا رابيت 845
في اشعياء 61: 10
61: 10 فرحا افرح بالرب تبتهج نفسي بالهي لانه قد البسني ثياب الخلاص كساني رداء البر مثل عريس يتزين بعمامة و مثل عروس تتزين بحليها
اب العالم ( باتراشيث ) في يوم في الشهر وهو نيسان سيقوم والمسيح افرايم مسيحنا الحق , وبالرغم من ان جدودنا قالوا انك اعظم منهم لانك حملت خطايا اولادنا لانه بالحقيقه حمل اوجاعنا وتحمل احزاننا ونحن حسبناه مزلول مضروب من الله ومزلول ولكنه ثقب لااجل خطايانا وجرح لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبجرحه شفينا
53: 4 لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا
53: 5 و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا


Rabbi Simeon Ben Jochai (2.Century), Zohar,, part II, page 212a and III, page 218a, Amsterdam Ed.):
"There is in the garden of Eden a palace called : 'The palace of the sons of sickness, <, this palace the Messiah enters, and summons every sickness, every pain, and every chastisement of Israel: they all come and rest upon Him. And were it not that He had thus lightened them off Israel, and taken them upon Himself, there had been no man able to bear Israels chastisement for the transgression of the law; this is that which is written, 'Surely our sicknesses he has carried' Isa.53,4)
رابي شيمون بن جوشي في القرن الثاني
زوهار الاجزء الثاني صفحة 212 والجزء الثالث صفحة 218 في متحف امستردام
في جنة عدن مكان يدعي مكان ابن الاوجاع هذا المكان دخله المسيا وذكر كل الاوجاع وكل الالام وكل اتعاب اسرائيل وكلهم وضعوا عليه وهو بذلك خففهم عن اسرائيل وحملهم علي نفسه ولذلك لايوجد انسان يقدر ان يحمل اسرائيل خطايا لانه مكتوب اوجاعنا حملها
.- As they tell Him (the Messiah) of the misery of Israel in their captivity, and of those wicked ones among them who are not attentive to know their Lord, He lifts up His voice and weeps for their wickedness; and so it is written,'He was wounded for our transgressions' (Isa.53,5). Midrash (on Ruth 2,14): "He is speaking of the King Messiah - 'Come hither', i.e.">Draw near to the throne<; 'eat of the bread', i.e.>, The bread of the kingdom.' This refers to the chastisements<, as it is said, 'But he was wounded for our transgressions, bruised for our iniquities' (Isa.53,5).
ولهذا يقولون للمسيا تعاسة اسرائيل في اسرهم والذين هم اشرار والذين بينهم البعض لايريد ان يعرفون ربهم هو رفع صوته وناح علي خطياهم ولذلك مكتوب هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا
وفي مدراش ( في راعوث 2: 14)
: 14 فقال لها بوعز عند وقت الاكل تقدمي الى ههنا و كلي من الخبز و اغمسي لقمتك في الخل فجلست بجانب الحصادين فناولها فريكا فاكلت و شبعت و فضل عنها
انه يتكلم عن الملك المسيا اقترببي الي العرش كلي الخبز خبز المملكه يشير الي التاديب ومكتوب انه انه
جرح لاجل معاصينا سحق لاجل اثامنا


Rabbi Elijah de Vidas (16.Century) :
"The meaning of 'He was wounded for our transgressions, bruised for our iniquities' is, that since the Messiah bears our iniquities which produce the ef fect of His being bruised, it follows that whoever will not admit that Messiah thus suffers for our iniquities must endure and suffer for them himself."
رابي ايليا دي فيداس القرن 16
معني انه جرح لاجل معاصينا وسحق لاجل اثامنا انه منذ ان المسيا حمل خطايانا هذا بالحقيقه سحق له وهذا يجعل من لا يقر بان المسيا سيتالم لاجل خطايانا يجب ان يعاقب ويعاني بنفسه ( بمعني انه رفض ان يعترف ان المسيا حمل الامه )
Siphre:
"Rabbi Jose the Galilean said, 'Come and learn the merits of the King Messiah and the reward of the Just - from the first man who received but one commandment, a prohibition, and transgressed it. Consider how many deaths were inflicted upon himself, upon his own generation, and upon those who followed them, till the end of all generations. Which attribute is greater, the attribute of goodness, or the attribute of vengeance?'- He answered, 'The attribute of goodness is greater, and the attribute of vengeance is the less.' - 'How much more then, will the King Messiah, who endures affliction and pains for the transgressions (as it is written, 'He was wounded,'etc.), justify all generations. This is the meaning of the word, 'And the LORD made the iniquity of us all to meet upon Him' (Isa.53:6)."
رابي جوسي الجليلي
تعالي وتعلم استحقاقات المسيا ومكافئة العدل من اول انسان استلم وصيه واحده ومنع وخالفها ( يقصد ادم ) واعتبر كم حكم موت وضع عليه ومن نسله ومن الذين اتبعوه حتي نهاية الاجيال اي مجموعه اعظم مجموعة الحق ومجموعة الثار الاقل ومن هو الاعظم هو المسيا الملك الذي حمل الام المخطئين لانه مكتوب انه جرح
مبرر كل الاجيال وهذا معني الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا
Rabbi Eleazer Kalir (9.Century) wrote the following Musaf Prayer:
"Our righteous Messiah has departed from us. Horror has seized us and we have no one to justify us. He has borne our transgressions and the yoke of our iniquities, and is wounded because of our transgressions. He bore our sins upon His shoulders that we may find pardon for our iniquity. We shall be healed by His wounds, at the time when the Eternal will recreate Him a new creature. Oh bring Him up from the circle of the earth, raise Him up from Seir, that we may hear Him the second time."
رابي العازر كالير كتب عن صلاة موساف
مسيحنا المستقيم رحل مننا. الخوف قضي علينا ولايوجد احد يبررنا هو حمل خطايانا وحمل اثامنا علي كتفيه لنجد عزر لاخطائنا ونحن سوف نشفي بجراحه في الابديه عندما يعاد تكوينه ككيان جديد الذي يحضر من دائرة الارض ويرفع من السير ونسمعه مره اخري
Rabbi Moses, 'The Preacher'(11. Century) wrote in his commentary on Genesis (page 660):
"From the beginning God has made a covenant with the Messiah and told Him,'My righteous Messiah, those who are entrusted to you, their sins will bring you into a heavy yoke'..And He answered, 'I gladly accept all these agonies in order that not one of Israel should be lost.' Immediately, the Messiah accepted all agonies with love, as it is written: 'He was oppressed and he was afflicted'."
رابي موسي

كتب في تفسيره لسفر التكوين ص 660

من البدء عمل الله معاهده مع المسيا وقال له مسيحي الحق هؤلاء الذين ائتمنوك خطاياهم سوف توضع علي حملك الثقيل وهو اجاب انا اقبل بسعاده هذه الكروب لكي لايفقد احد من اسرائيل ومباشرة المسيا قبل كل الكروب بحب لهذا مكتوب رجل اوجاع ومبتلي



واخيرا بعض الاعداد من العهد القديم 

سفر إشعياء 62: 8


حَلَفَ الرَّبُّ بِيَمِينِهِ وَبِذِرَاعِ عِزَّتِهِ قَائِلاً: «إِنِّي لاَ أَدْفَعُ بَعْدُ قَمْحَكِ مَأْكَلاً لأَعْدَائِكِ، وَلاَ يَشْرَبُ بَنُو الْغُرَبَاءِ خَمْرَكِ الَّتِي تَعِبْتِ فِيهَا.

ويشرح الربوات ان هذا عن المسيا

shall eat it: This refers back to “your grain.”



:

shall drink it: This refers back to “your wine.”





من سفر أشعياء 16:63

فانك انت ابونا وان لم يعرفنا ابراهيم وان لم يدرنا اسرائيل انت يا رب ابونا ولينا منذ الابد اسمك

وهي النبوه التي شرحها المسيح حين قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن


اشعياء 61

1 رُوحُ السَّيِّدِ الرَّبِّ عَلَيَّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ مَسَحَنِي لأُبَشِّرَ الْمَسَاكِينَ، أَرْسَلَنِي لأَعْصِبَ مُنْكَسِرِي الْقَلْبِ، لأُنَادِيَ لِلْمَسْبِيِّينَ بِالْعِتْقِ، وَلِلْمَأْسُورِينَ بِالإِطْلاَقِ. 2 لأُنَادِيَ بِسَنَةٍ مَقْبُولَةٍ لِلرَّبِّ، وَبِيَوْمِ انْتِقَامٍ لإِلَهِنَا. لأُعَزِّيَ كُلَّ النَّائِحِينَ. 3 لأَجْعَلَ لِنَائِحِي صِهْيَوْنَ، لأُعْطِيَهُمْ جَمَالاً عِوَضًا عَنِ الرَّمَادِ، وَدُهْنَ فَرَحٍ عِوَضًا عَنِ النَّوْحِ، وَرِدَاءَ تَسْبِيحٍ عِوَضًا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الْيَائِسَةِ، فَيُدْعَوْنَ أَشْجَارَ الْبِرِّ، غَرْسَ الرَّبِّ لِلتَّمْجِيدِ



8) سفر إرميا 23: 6



فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.

9) سفر إرميا 33: 16


فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَخْلُصُ يَهُوذَا، وَتَسْكُنُ أُورُشَلِيمُ آمِنَةً، وَهذَا مَا تَتَسَمَّى بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.

يهوه برنا يهوه لا يركب كاسم فهو نفسه يهوه برنا وليس صفه



سفر دانيال 7: 9


كُنْتُ أَرَى أَنَّهُ وُضِعَتْ عُرُوشٌ، وَجَلَسَ الْقَدِيمُ الأَيَّامِ. لِبَاسُهُ أَبْيَضُ كَالثَّلْجِ، وَشَعْرُ رَأْسِهِ كَالصُّوفِ النَّقِيِّ، وَعَرْشُهُ لَهِيبُ نَارٍ، وَبَكَرَاتُهُ نَارٌ مُتَّقِدَةٌ.



سفر دانيال 9: 25


فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ.



سفر دانيال 9: 26


وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.


ميخا 5
2 اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل*
زكريا 6

12 وَكَلِّمْهُ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ قَائِلاً: هُوَذَا الرَّجُلُ «الْغُصْنُ» اسْمُهُ. وَمِنْ مَكَانِهِ يَنْبُتُ وَيَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ. 13 فَهُوَ يَبْنِي هَيْكَلَ الرَّبِّ، وَهُوَ يَحْمِلُ الْجَلاَلَ وَيَجْلِسُ وَيَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَيَكُونُ كَاهِنًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ، وَتَكُونُ مَشُورَةُ السَّلاَمِ بَيْنَهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا



- أسابيع دانيال التسعة والستون:
سَبْعُونَ أُسْبُوعاً قُضِيَتْ عَلَى شَعْبِكَ وَعَلَى مَدِينَتِكَ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ لِتَكْمِيلِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَتَتْمِيمِ الْخَطَايَا، وَلِكَفَّارَةِ الْإِثْمِ، وَلِيُؤْتَى بِالْبِرِّ الْأَبَدِيِّ، وَلِخَتْمِ الرُّؤْيَا وَالنُّبُّوَةِ، وَلِمَسْحِ قُدُّوسِ الْقُدُّوسِينَ.
فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الْأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبَنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعاً، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الْأَزْمِنَةِ.
وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعاً يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.
وَيُثَبِّتُ عَهْداً مَعَ كَثِيرِينَ فِي أُسْبُوعٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَفِي وَسَطِ الْأُسْبُوعِ يُبَطِّلُ الذَّبِيحَةَ وَالتَّقْدِمَةَ، وَعَلَى جَنَاحِ الْأَرْجَاسِ مُخَرَّبٌ حَتَّى يَتِمَّ وَيُصَبَّ الْمَقْضِيُّ عَلَى الْمُخَرَِّبِ " دانيال 9: 24 - 27 " .


العهد الجديد
وبعد ان بينت المفهوم اليهودي ان المسيا هو الله الظاهر في الجسد

فمن يعترف من اليهود بان يسوع هو المسيح يعترف به بانه يهوه وانه اللوغوس وانه كلمة الله الخالق وانه مجد الله وبهاء جوهر الله وظهور الله في الجسد

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*الفرق بين مسيح الرب والمسيح الذي هو الرب يسوع المسيح
​

أولاً كلمة مسيح الرب

معناها الممسوح من الله وكانت تُطلق على ملوك بنى إسرائيل الممسوحين من الله بواسطة الكهنة فى العهد القديم

.

وجاءت كلمة "مسيح" 37 منها 11 مرة فى العهد القديم عن الملوك , 8 مرات تخص الملك شاول ومرتين تخص الملك داود ومرة واحدة تخص الملك صدقيا , ولكنها جميعاً جاءت نكرة غير معرفة وجاءت تخص ملوك بنى إسرائيل ولم تأتى كلمة المسيح مُعرفة ولا مرة واحدة عن أي نبي أو كاهن أو ملك فى العهد القديم

وعاده تاتي مضافة الي الرب اي مسيح الرب



مرتين جاءت فيها كلمة المسيح مُعرفة فى العهد القديم جاءت فى سفر دانيال 9



فالفرق بينهم كبير جدا فمسيح الرب اي الرجل البشري الذي مسح بدهن مسحة الرب واصبح من رجال الله

وهذا ما اطلق علي شاول وداوود وكثيرين من الممسوحين



سفر صموئيل الأول 24: 6


فَقَالَ لِرِجَالِهِ: «حَاشَا لِي مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ أَنْ أَعْمَلَ هذَا الأَمْرَ بِسَيِّدِي، بِمَسِيحِ الرَّبِّ، فَأَمُدَّ يَدِي إِلَيْهِ، لأَنَّهُ مَسِيحُ الرَّبِّ هُوَ».


6) سفر صموئيل الأول 24: 10


هُوَذَا قَدْ رَأَتْ عَيْنَاكَ الْيَوْمَ هذَا كَيْفَ دَفَعَكَ الرَّبُّ اليَومَ لِيَدِي فِي الْكَهْفِ، وَقِيلَ لِي أَنْ أَقْتُلَكَ، وَلكِنَّنِي أَشْفَقْتُ عَلَيْكَ وَقُلْتُ: لاَ أَمُدُّ يَدِي إِلَى سَيِّدِي، لأَنَّهُ مَسِيحُ الرَّبِّ هُوَ.


7) سفر صموئيل الأول 26: 9


فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ لأَبِيشَايَ: «لاَ تُهْلِكْهُ، فَمَنِ الَّذِي يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ إِلَى مَسِيحِ الرَّبِّ وَيَتَبَرَّأُ؟»


8) سفر صموئيل الأول 26: 11


حَاشَا لِي مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ أَنْ أَمُدَّ يَدِي إِلَى مَسِيحِ الرَّبِّ! وَالآنَ فَخُذِ الرُّمْحَ الَّذِي عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ وَكُوزَ الْمَاءِ وَهَلُمَّ».


9) سفر صموئيل الأول 26: 16


لَيْسَ حَسَنًا هذَا الأَمْرُ الَّذِي عَمِلْتَ. حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّكُمْ أَبْنَاءُ الْمَوْتِ أَنْتُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تُحَافِظُوا عَلَى سَيِّدِكُمْ، عَلَى مَسِيحِ الرَّبِّ. فَانْظُرِ الآنَ أَيْنَ هُوَ رُمْحُ الْمَلِكِ وَكُوزُ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ».


10) سفر صموئيل الأول 26: 23


وَالرَّبُّ يَرُدُّ عَلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ بِرَّهُ وَأَمَانَتَهُ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ دَفَعَكَ الرَّبُّ الْيَوْمَ لِيَدِي وَلَمْ أَشَأْ أَنْ أَمُدَّ يَدِي إِلَى مَسِيحِ الرَّبِّ.



اما السيد المسيح فلم ياخذ هذا اللقب

ولكنه اخذ لقب المسيح المعرف بالالف واللام وليس بالاضافه للرب

وهو بالارامي مشيحا دهن المسحه نفسه

فالمسيح هو المسحه نفسه الذي يقدس البشر ولهذا لقبه المسيح او الرب يسوع المسيح اي يهوه نفسه



في سفر دانيال

سفر دانيال 9: 25


فَاعْلَمْ وَافْهَمْ أَنَّهُ مِنْ خُرُوجِ الأَمْرِ لِتَجْدِيدِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبِنَائِهَا إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ الرَّئِيسِ سَبْعَةُ أَسَابِيعَ وَاثْنَانِ وَسِتُّونَ أُسْبُوعًا، يَعُودُ وَيُبْنَى سُوقٌ وَخَلِيجٌ فِي ضِيقِ الأَزْمِنَةِ.



سفر دانيال 9: 26


وَبَعْدَ اثْنَيْنِ وَسِتِّينَ أُسْبُوعًا يُقْطَعُ الْمَسِيحُ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ، وَشَعْبُ رَئِيسٍ آتٍ يُخْرِبُ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْقُدْسَ، وَانْتِهَاؤُهُ بِغَمَارَةٍ، وَإِلَى النِّهَايَةِ حَرْبٌ وَخِرَبٌ قُضِيَ بِهَا.



فهو ليس معرف بالاضافه للرب ولكنه هو المسيح نفسه



ولهذا قال عنها الربوات اليهود

so that Israel should receive their complete retribution in the exile of Titus and his subjugation, in order that their transgressions should terminate, their sins should end, and their iniquities should be expiated, in order to bring upon them eternal righteousness and to anoint upon them (sic) the Holy of Holies: the Ark, the altars, and the holy vessels, which they will bring to them through the king Messiah. The number of seven weeks is four hundred and ninety years. The Babylonian exile was seventy [years] and the Second Temple stood four hundred and twenty [years].

لهذا ستتحمل اسرائيل العقوبه وتنفي بتيطس لاجل خطاياهم تمحي ولهذا خطاياهم ستنتهي واثامهم تنتهي لكي ياتي عليهم الابدي الحق ويمسح عليهم قدوس القدوسين فبك نوح وتابوت العهد والاناء المقدس الذي سياتي اليهم من خلال المسيا الملك ( هو الذي يقدس لانه الاناء المقدس )



ولذلك

اطلق علي يسوع اسم المسيح فوق 534 مره في العهد الجديد



امثلة

متي 16

وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ قِائِلاً:«مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟» 
14 فَقَالُوا:«قَوْمٌ: يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ، وَآخَرُونَ: إِيلِيَّا، وَآخَرُونَ: إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». 
15 قَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» 
16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!». 
17 فَأجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ، لكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
18 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضًا: أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ، وَعَلَى هذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْني كَنِيسَتِي، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا. 
19 وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ». 
20 حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ



متي 2

1 وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 
2 قَائِلِينَ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ». 
3 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ هِيرُودُسُ الْمَلِكُ اضْطَرَبَ وَجَمِيعُ أُورُشَلِيمَ مَعَهُ. 
4 فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَتَبَةِ الشَّعْب، وَسَأَلَهُمْ:«أَيْنَ يُولَدُ الْمَسِيحُ؟» 
5 فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ. لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ بِالنَّبِيِّ:



متي 26

63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»



يوحنا 4


24 اَللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا». 
25 قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ:«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ، يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ». 
26 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».
وقالوا للمرأة اننا لسنا بعد بسبب كلامك نؤمن.لاننا نحن قد سمعنا ونعلم ان هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلّص العالم
27 وَعِنْدَ ذلِكَ جَاءَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ، وَكَانُوا يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ. وَلكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ: «مَاذَا تَطْلُبُ؟» أَوْ «لِمَاذَا تَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهَا؟» 
28 فَتَرَكَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَرَّتَهَا وَمَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَتْ لِلنَّاسِ: 
29 «هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَانًا قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟».


إنجيل يوحنا 6: 69


وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ».



يوحنا 9

22 قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 24


فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْرًا».

ولهذا ارادوا ان يرجموه لما اعلن لهم



يوحنا 11

مرثا
27 قَالَتْ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ».



يوحنا 12

34 فَأَجَابَهُ الْجَمْعُ: «نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»



يوحنا 20

31 وَأَمَّا هذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ.



واعترف به بطرس

إنجيل متى 16: 16


فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».



إنجيل مرقس 8: 29


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ!»



حتي الشياطين اعترفت بذلك وصرخت فزعا قائله

إنجيل لوقا 4: 41


وَكَانَتْ شَيَاطِينُ أَيْضًا تَخْرُجُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ وَهِيَ تَصْرُخُ وَتَقُولُ: «أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ!» فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوهُ أَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ.







1 كورونثس 2

2 لأَنِّي لَمْ أَعْزِمْ أَنْ أَعْرِفَ شَيْئًا بَيْنَكُمْ إلاَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ وَإِيَّاهُ مَصْلُوبًا.

8 الَّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ.





ونقراء معا بعض الاعداد من 534 عدد

إنجيل متى 1: 1


كِتَابُ مِيلاَدِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ ابْنِ دَاوُدَ ابْنِ إِبْراهِيمَ:


4) إنجيل متى 1: 16


وَيَعْقُوبُ وَلَدَ يُوسُفَ رَجُلَ مَرْيَمَ الَّتِي وُلِدَ مِنْهَا يَسُوعُ الَّذِي يُدْعَى الْمَسِيحَ.


5) إنجيل متى 1: 17


فَجَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ مِنْ إِبْراهِيمَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً، وَمِنْ دَاوُدَ إِلَى سَبْيِ بَابِلَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً، وَمِنْ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً.


6) إنجيل متى 1: 18


أَمَّا وِلاَدَةُ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَكَانَتْ هكَذَا: لَمَّا كَانَتْ مَرْيَمُ أُمُّهُ مَخْطُوبَةً لِيُوسُفَ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا، وُجِدَتْ حُبْلَى مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.


7) إنجيل متى 2: 4


فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَتَبَةِ الشَّعْب، وَسَأَلَهُمْ: «أَيْنَ يُولَدُ الْمَسِيحُ؟»


8) إنجيل متى 11: 2


أَمَّا يُوحَنَّا فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ فِي السِّجْنِ بِأَعْمَالِ الْمَسِيحِ، أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ،


9) إنجيل متى 16: 16


فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».



واطلق عليه المسيح الرب

إنجيل لوقا 2: 11


أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ فِي مَدِينَةِ دَاوُدَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.



والرب يسوع المسيح

وبعض الاعداد



سفر أعمال الرسل 11: 17


فَإِنْ كَانَ اللهُ قَدْ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْمَوْهِبَةَ كَمَا لَنَا أَيْضًا بِالسَّوِيَّةِ مُؤْمِنِينَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، فَمَنْ أَنَا؟ أَقَادِرٌ أَنْ أَمْنَعَ اللهَ؟».


5) سفر أعمال الرسل 15: 11


لكِنْ بِنِعْمَةِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ نُؤْمِنُ أَنْ نَخْلُصَ كَمَا أُولئِكَ أَيْضًا».


6) سفر أعمال الرسل 16: 31


فَقَالاَ: «آمِنْ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ فَتَخْلُصَ أَنْتَ وَأَهْلُ بَيْتِكَ».


7) سفر أعمال الرسل 28: 31


كَارِزًا بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ، وَمُعَلِّمًا بِأَمْرِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ بِكُلِّ مُجَاهَرَةٍ، بِلاَ مَانِعٍ.


8) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 1: 7


إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَوْجُودِينَ فِي رُومِيَةَ، أَحِبَّاءَ اللهِ، مَدْعُوِّينَ قِدِّيسِينَ: نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.


9) رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 13: 14


بَلِ الْبَسُوا الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ، وَلاَ تَصْنَعُوا تَدْبِيرًا لِلْجَسَدِ لأَجْلِ الشَّهَوَاتِ.


10) رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 1: 3


نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.



وذكر مره واحده عن المسيح انه مسيح الرب عن فكر سمعان الشيخ

إنجيل لوقا 2: 26


وَكَانَ قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرَى مَسِيحَ الرَّبِّ.



ولذلك عندما اراد المسيح اخفاء لاهوته قال

إنجيل متى 16: 20


حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ.



وهذا ما شرحه معلمنا يوحنا حينما تكلم عن اللوغوس اي المسيح اي حكمة الله والكلمه الخالق

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 1


فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.



وهذا ايضا ما شرحه معلمنا بولس الرسول عن الميمرا والشكينا

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1: 3


الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 7


لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 5


لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ،



واكد ان الوسيط حسب المفهوم اليهودي هو الله نفسه

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 3: 20


وَأَمَّا الْوَسِيطُ فَلاَ يَكُونُ لِوَاحِدٍ. وَلكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ.



( وهذا ايضا ردا علي من يدعي بدون فهم ان مسيحية معلمنا بولس مختلفة )





وهذا رد ايضا علي من يتسائل ويقول بدون فهم اين قال المسيح انا هو الله

ونري انه سؤال يعبر عن عدم فهم شديد لانه يقول اين قال المسيح ولا يدرك ان المسيح هو لقب الله



والان بعد ان ادركنا معا ان اسم المسيح هو اعلان الوهيتة بطريقه واضحه

اعود الي نقطه البداية في متي 26


63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»
64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».
65 فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ!
66 مَاذَا تَرَوْنَ؟» فَأَجَابُوا وَقَالوُا : «إِنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ».



مرقس 14


61 أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟»
62 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».
63 فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ ثِيَابَهُ وَقَالَ: «مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟
64 قَدْ سَمِعْتُمُ التَّجَادِيفَ! مَا رَأْيُكُمْ؟» فَالْجَمِيعُ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ.



لوقا 22


67 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمسِيحَ، فَقُلْ لَنَا!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ،
68 وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي.
69 مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».
70 فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ».
71 فَقَالُوا: «مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شَهَادَةٍ؟ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنْ فَمِهِ».

ففي مفهوم اليهود ان المسيح اعلن انه هو المسيح الحقيقي هو اعلان الوهية واضح ( انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وهو الكلمه الخالق وحكمة وبهاء مجد ورسم الجوهر واللوغوس والشكينا والميمرا ) ولهذا اعتبروه انه جدف لانه قال عن نفسه انه المسيح



واليهود فهموا ذلك لكن ظلت بعض الاسرار مثل تفصيل مجيؤه وسر الظهور كيف يكون ولهذا اختلفوا في هذه الامور وطبيعة الظهور والتجسد ومعظم هذه الاسرار عرفت عندما اسلم روحه ولكن

اسم المسيح هو اثبات الوهية يسوع بشكل قاطع ورجال العهد الجديد فهموا ذلك جيدا ومن يعلن ان يسوع هو المسيح فهو امن بلاهوته وتجسده



ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*
النبوات عن المسيح في العهد القديم والوهيته​

العهد القديم سبق فاخبرنا عن تفاصيل مجيئ الرب يسوع المسيح وطبيعته واحداث حياته والمواعيد ايضا



واولا معني النبوة

من معاجم اللغه العربية

نبا (لسان العرب)
نَبا بصره عن الشيء نُبُوًّا ونُبِيّاً؛

النَّبيّ هو الذي أَنْبأَ عن الله،

الرؤيا الصادقة جُزْءٌ من النُّبُوَّة، والنبوةُ لا تكون إلاَّ وَحْياً، والكاذب في رؤياه يَدَّعِي أن الله تعالى أراه ما لم يُرِهِ، وأَعطاه جزءاً من النبوة ولم يعطه إياه،

نَبَا (القاموس المحيط)
نَبَا بَصَرُهُ نُبُوًّا ونُبِيًّا ونَبْوَةً،

المحيط

النُّبُوَّةُ : النُّبُوءَةُ، وهي تبليغُ وحْي اللهِ إلى النّاس



وفي الانجليزي

Prophecy

نبوءة

نبوة

بشر

كشف المستقبل

وحي الهي

تكهن

تخمين



وتوصف صادقه لو كشفت بالفعل المستقبل

وتوصف كاذبه لو شخص ادعي وخمن وكهن ولم يصدق تخمينه



وفي العبري نبوا

H5016

נבוּאה
nebû'âh
BDB Definition:
1) prophecy
1a) prophecy
1a1) specific and genuine
1a2) false
1b) prophetic writing
Part of Speech: noun feminine
نبوة اخبار بشيئ محدد مميز



وفي اليوناني بروفيتيا

G4394

προφητεία
prophēteia
Thayer Definition:
1) prophecy
1a) a discourse emanating from divine inspiration and declaring the purposes of God, whether by reproving and admonishing the wicked, or comforting the afflicted, or revealing things hidden; especially by foretelling future events
1b) Used in the NT of the utterance of OT prophets
1b1) of the prediction of events relating to Christ’s kingdom and its speedy triumph, together with the consolations and admonitions pertaining to it, the spirit of prophecy, the divine mind, to which the prophetic faculty is due
1b2) of the endowment and speech of the Christian teachers called prophets
1b3) the gifts and utterances of these prophets, especially of the predictions of the works of which, set apart to teach the gospel, will accomplish for the kingdom of Christ
Part of Speech: noun feminine
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: from G4396 (“prophecy”)
Citing in TDNT: 6:781, 952

نبوة, خطاب نابع من وحي الهي ومعلن مقاصد الله سواء عن طريق توبيخ او معاتبة الاشرار او مواساة المنكوبين والكشف عن الاشياء الخفية ولاسيما من جانب التنبؤ بالاحداث المقبلة



ويستخدم عن العهد الجديد من كلام انبياء العهد القديم

من التنبؤ بالاحداث المتعلقة بملكوت المسيح والانتصار والتعزية وروح النبوة والعقل الالهي ومن الهبات الممنوحه لبعض المعلمين المسيحيين يقال انبياء

موهبة وكلام الانبياء وخاصه من التوقعات بالاعمال والي جانب تعليم الانجيل وللوصول الي ملكوت المسيح

قدّمت دائرة المعارف البريطانية التعريف الآتي: "السجلات المدوَّنة للنبوَّة العبرية في سفر إشعياء توضّح أن معنى النبوة الأساسي هو الكلمة أو الرسالة الشفوية التي يعلن فيها رسول خاص من اللّه إرادة اللّه. أما العنصر النبوي في التهديد أو المواعيد فهو مشروط باستجابة السامعين (18:1-20)، أو آية  تحدُث في المستقبل (14:7) لأن كل ما يحدث يتمم مقاصد إرادة اللّه". ثم تمضي   دائرة المعارف ذاتها لتقول: "ويضع إشعياء أهمية خاصة على إبراز أوجه الفرق بين آلهة بابل وبين يهوه، في أن يهوه ينفّذ ما سبق أن أنبأ به (3:48). فنبوات الأنبياء هي إعلان لمقاصد اللّه الحي، أكثر منها لمصير الإنسان" (37).

أما التعريف الكتابي للنبي فهو أنه الشخص الذي يعلن إرادة اللّه، والمستقبل، للشعب، كما يرشده الوحي الإلهي. وعلاوة على أنه ينادي بالقضاء على الخطأ، والدفاع عن الحق والبر، والشهادة لسمو الأخلاق على الطقوس الشكلية، فإن النبوّة وثيقة الارتباط بمقاصد نعمة اللّه من نحو شعبـه (ميخـا 4:5،20:7، إشعياء 3:60، 25:65).

ويعرفها اشعياء النبي بنفسه فيقول

سفر اشعياء

41: 22 ليقدموها و يخبرونا بما سيعرض ما هي الاوليات اخبروا فنجعل عليها قلوبنا و نعرف اخرتها او اعلمونا المستقبلات

41: 23 اخبروا بالاتيات فيما بعد فنعرف انكم الهة و افعلوا خيرا او شرا فنلتفت و ننظر معا



ويهدف النبي إلى جوار إعلان الآتيات، أن يعلن صفات اللّه وما يعمله، حسب مسرة مشيئته. وباختصار هو يعرِّف الناس باللّه وبإرادته وعمله.

وتكلمت في ملف صفات الانبياء الكذبه كيف نحكم علي الانبياء الصادقين وكيف نحكم علي ان انسان يدعي النبوه وهو كاذب

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10712



وادرس بعد هذا التعريف السريع نقطه اخري وهي هل تنبأ الكتاب عن لاهوت المسيح

وهنا لن اعرض ما تكلمت فيه في ملف المسايا في الفكر اليهودي ولكن ارجوا من يقراء هذا الملف الرجوع الي ملف المسيا في الفكر اليهودي

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10260



وانواع النبوات

يوجد نبوات مباشره ونبوات غير مباشره النبوات المباشره قرب 456 نبوة هذا كلام يهود وليس مسيحيين فقط وهذا في كتاب حياة المسيح لالفريد الزهيمر

وانطبق 330 نبوة علي المسيح وبعض النبوات ستنطبق عليه في مجئؤه الثاني

وهي تقريبا

75 في موسي

253 والشعريه في التاريخيه

والباقي في الانبياء



وانواعها نبوات مباشرة

نبوات غير مباشره هي تنقسم الي

ضمنيه ( نبوة عن المسيح تفهم من المضمون )

رمز ( فعل يرمز لما سيحدث مع المسيح )

مثال ( شخص يرمز للمسيح )

ظل ( الامور العتيده والناموس )

وهو ما يسمي بعلم

Typology

وبين النبوات المباشره والضمنيه فقط 333 نبوة

ولو شملنا كل الانواع وجدنا كل العهد القديم تقريبا



ولكن في هذا الملف اركز فقط علي النبوات المباشره

وابدا في بعض النبوات التي تؤكد لاهوته

النبوة الاولي

سفر المزامير 2

2: 1 لماذا ارتجت الامم و تفكر الشعوب في الباطل

2: 2 قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه قائلين

2: 3 لنقطع قيودهما و لنطرح عنا ربطهما

2: 4 الساكن في السماوات يضحك الرب يستهزئ بهم

2: 5 حينئذ يتكلم عليهم بغضبه و يرجفهم بغيظه

2: 6 اما انا فقد مسحت ملكي على صهيون جبل قدسي

2: 7 اني اخبر من جهة قضاء الرب قال لي انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك

2: 8 اسالني فاعطيك الامم ميراثا لك و اقاصي الارض ملكا لك

2: 9 تحطمهم بقضيب من حديد مثل اناء خزاف تكسرهم

2: 10 فالان يا ايها الملوك تعقلوا تادبوا يا قضاة الارض

2: 11 اعبدوا الرب بخوف و اهتفوا برعدة

2: 12 قبلوا الابن لئلا يغضب فتبيدوا من الطريق لانه عن قليل يتقد غضبه طوبى لجميع المتكلين عليه

فهو يؤكد ان المسيح ابن الله الذي سيكون سلطانه علي كل الامم وملكه الي اقصي الارض وهو يمسح ملك علي جبل صهيون علي عود الصليب وهو الرب الذي يسحتق ان يعبد بخوف ويهتف له برعده وان يقبّلوا الابن ويتكلوا عليه لائلا يبيدهم

فهي نبوة تشهد للمسيح ابن الله انه هو الرب وهو ملك الملوك ويجب ان يعبد بخوف ورعده وان يتكل عليه



وايضا

النبوة الثانية

سفر المزامير 45

45: 1 فاض قلبي بكلام صالح متكلم انا بانشائي للملك لساني قلم كاتب ماهر

45: 2 انت ابرع جمالا من بني البشر انسكبت النعمة على شفتيك لذلك باركك الله الى الابد

45: 3 تقلد سيفك على فخذك ايها الجبار جلالك و بهاءك

45: 4 و بجلالك اقتحم اركب من اجل الحق و الدعة و البر فتريك يمينك مخاوف

45: 5 نبلك المسنونة في قلب اعداء الملك شعوب تحتك يسقطون

45: 6 كرسيك يا الله الى دهر الدهور قضيب استقامة قضيب ملكك

ويكمل

45: 11 فيشتهي الملك حسنك لانه هو سيدك فاسجدي له

داود يتكلم عن ملك الملوك ورب الارباب المسيح الذي هو ابرع جمال المبارك الي الابد ذو الجلال والبهاء الذي يخضع له كل الشعوب وهو كرسيه كرسي الله وهو السيد الذي يسجد له الكل



3

سفر المزامير 72

72: 7 يشرق في ايامه الصديق و كثرة السلام الى ان يضمحل القمر

72: 8 و يملك من البحر الى البحر و من النهر الى اقاصي الارض

72: 9 امامه تجثو اهل البرية و اعداؤه يلحسون التراب

فهو يبقي ملك السلام الي ان يضمحل العالم ويملك علي الكل والكل يسجد له ويعبده والشيطان وقوي الشر الروحيه تلحس التراب



4

سفر المزامير 102

102: 24 اقول يا الهي لا تقبضني في نصف ايامي الى دهر الدهور سنوك

102: 25 من قدم اسست الارض و السماوات هي عمل يديك

102: 26 هي تبيد و انت تبقى و كلها كثوب تبلى كرداء تغيرهن فتتغير

102: 27 و انت هو و سنوك لن تنتهي

102: 28 ابناء عبيدك يسكنون و ذريتهم تثبت امامك

فالمسيح ابدي وهو ايضا الازلي الذي اسس الارض والسموات وهو يبقي لا يتغير وملكه لن ينتهي وابناء ابناؤه وخدامه وذريتهم تثبت الي الابد فيه لانه ابدي وملكه ابدي



5

سفر المزامير 110

110: 1 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك

110: 2 يرسل الرب قضيب عزك من صهيون تسلط في وسط اعدائك



110: 5 الرب عن يمينك يحطم في يوم رجزه ملوكا

110: 6 يدين بين الامم ملا جثثا ارضا واسعة سحق رؤوسها

110: 7 من النهر يشرب في الطريق لذلك يرفع الراس

فالمسيح رب داود

هذا السؤال الذي ساله المسيح لليهود ولم يستطيع ان يجاوبه

وهو المتسلط الي الابد وهو الديان وهو المرتفع الي الابد



6

سفر أشعياء 9

9: 6 لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام

9: 7 لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق و البر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا

اي الابن المولود هو الله الذي اسمه العجيب واسمه اسم الله المشير وهو الله القدير والاب الابدي رئيس السلام ولا نهاية لايامه لانه ملك السلام وهو ملك البر والحق الي الابد



7

سفر اشعياء 25

25: 8 يبلع الموت الى الابد و يمسح السيد الرب الدموع عن كل الوجوه و ينزع عار شعبه عن كل الارض لان الرب قد تكلم

25: 9 و يقال في ذلك اليوم هوذا هذا الهنا انتظرناه فخلصنا هذا هو الرب انتظرناه نبتهج و نفرح بخلاصه

الرب في مجيؤه ينتصر علي الموت وينزع عار ابناؤه وهو الهنا الرب المخلص الذي انتظرنا مجيؤه ونفرح ونبتهج بمجيؤه وخلاصه وانتصاره علي الموت



8

سفر اشعياء 40

40: 9 على جبل عال اصعدي يا مبشرة صهيون ارفعي صوتك بقوة يا مبشرة اورشليم ارفعي لا تخافي قولي لمدن يهوذا هوذا الهك

40: 10 هوذا السيد الرب بقوة ياتي و ذراعه تحكم له هوذا اجرته معه و عملته قدامه

40: 11 كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان و في حضنه يحملها و يقود المرضعات

فالاتي هو السيد الرب نفسه وهو اله يهوذا وبذراعه وبنفسه يحكم ويصبح كراعي يرعي شعبه ويسير امامهم ويخلصهم



9

سفر اشعياء 59

59: 13 تعدينا و كذبنا على الرب وحدنا من وراء الهنا تكلمنا بالظلم و المعصية حبلنا و لهجنا من القلب بكلام الكذب

59: 14 و قد ارتد الحق الى الوراء و العدل يقف بعيدا لان الصدق سقط في الشارع و الاستقامة لا تستطيع الدخول

59: 15 و صار الصدق معدوما و الحائد عن الشر يسلب فراى الرب و ساء في عينيه انه ليس عدل

59: 16 فراى انه ليس انسان و تحير من انه ليس شفيع فخلصت ذراعه لنفسه و بره هو عضده

59: 17 فلبس البر كدرع و خوذة الخلاص على راسه و لبس ثياب الانتقام كلباس و اكتسى بالغيرة كرداء

59: 18 حسب الاعمال هكذا يجازي مبغضيه سخطا و اعداءه عقابا جزاء يجازي الجزائر

59: 19 فيخافون من المغرب اسم الرب و من مشرق الشمس مجده عندما ياتي العدو كنهر فنفخة الرب تدفعه

59: 20 و ياتي الفادي الى صهيون و الى التائبين عن المعصية في يعقوب يقول الرب

ياتي الرب في وقت يكون خطايا الانسان كثرت جدا ورأي الرب انه لايصلح اي انسان ليخلصهم ولا يوجد شفيع بشري للخلاص فينزل بنفسه وذراعه وبره هو سلاحه فاتي بصوره يرتدي فيها البر والخلاص وثياب الانتقام من عدو الخير ويجعل خوف من اسم الرب عندما يطرد الشياطين بنفخه من فمه والرب الفادي ياتي الي صهيون وينادي للتائبين



10

سفر اشعياء 62

62: 4 لا يقال بعد لك مهجورة و لا يقال بعد لارضك موحشة بل تدعين حفصيبة و ارضك تدعى بعولة لان الرب يسر بك و ارضك تصير ذات بعل

62: 5 لانه كما يتزوج الشاب عذراء يتزوجك بنوك و كفرح العريس بالعروس يفرح بك الهك

62: 6 على اسوارك يا اورشليم اقمت حراسا لا يسكتون كل النهار و كل الليل على الدوام يا ذاكري الرب لا تسكتوا

62: 7 و لا تدعوه يسكت حتى يثبت و يجعل اورشليم تسبيحة في الارض

62: 8 حلف الرب بيمينه و بذراع عزته قائلا اني لا ادفع بعد قمحك ماكلا لاعدائك و لا يشرب بنو الغرباء خمرك التي تعبت فيها

62: 9 بل ياكله الذين جنوه و يسبحون الرب و يشربه جامعوه في ديار قدسي

62: 10 اعبروا اعبروا بالابواب هيئوا طريق الشعب اعدوا اعدوا السبيل نقوه من الحجارة ارفعوا الراية للشعب

62: 11 هوذا الرب قد اخبر الى اقصى الارض قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا مخلصك ات ها اجرته معه و جزاؤه امامه

62: 12 و يسمونهم شعبا مقدسا مفديي الرب و انت تسمين المطلوبة المدينة غير المهجورة

فالعريس الحقيقي الذي ياتي ويفدي شعبه ويخلصهم بنفسه وبذراعه ويفرح بعروسه هو الرب المخلص ويقدس شعبه ويفديهم ويجازي كل واحد حسب اعماله



11

سفر ارميا 23

23: 5 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك و ينجح و يجري حقا و عدلا في الارض

23: 6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا و يسكن اسرائيل امنا و هذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا

في ملئ الزمان ياتي المخلص وهو الرب نفسه لان اسمه الرب برنا



12

سفر دانيال 7

7: 13 كنت ارى في رؤى الليل و اذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى و جاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه

7: 14 فاعطي سلطانا و مجدا و ملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول و ملكوته ما لا ينقرض

ويكمل

7: 22 حتى جاء القديم الايام و اعطي الدين لقديسي العلي و بلغ الوقت فامتلك القديسون المملكة

فابن الانسان الذي هو مع قديم الايام الاب

وابن الانسان له سلطانا ومجدا وملكوتا لتعبده كل الشعوب وسلطانه ابدي وهو يقدس تابعينه والاب يعطي الدين لقديسي العلي اي ابن الانسان هو العلي لانه هو الذي قدسهم وهم يتعبدون له لان ابن الانسان وقديم الايام واحد


13

سفر ميخا 5

5: 2 اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل

فهو يشبه ابناء يهوذا ولكن مخارجه واصله منذ ايام الازل



14

سفر ملاخي 3

3: 1 هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي و ياتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا ياتي قال رب الجنود

وهنا الرب الاله يتكلم عن انه سيرسل ملاكه قدامه وهو يوحنا المعمدان الذي يهيء الطريق لمجيئ الرب والسيد الرب ياتي الي الهيكل وينفذ العهد الذي اتفق مع اباؤهم عندما كان يظهر لهم في صورة ملاك الرب فهو وعد ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب وموسي وشعبه اسرائيل وجاء ملئ الزمان ليتمم وعده بمجيؤه



وايضا تنبأ الكتاب عن بشريته وليس لاهوته فقط

من نسل المراة

15

سفر التكوين 3

3: 15 و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه

فهو من نسل الانسان ابن المراه



16

ابراهيم

سفر التكوين 12

12: 3 و ابارك مباركيك و لاعنك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الارض



17

سفر التكوين 18

18: 18 و ابراهيم يكون امة كبيرة و قوية و يتبارك به جميع امم الارض



18

سفر التكوين 21

21: 12 فقال الله لابراهيم لا يقبح في عينيك من اجل الغلام و من اجل جاريتك في كل ما تقول لك سارة اسمع لقولها لانه باسحق يدعى لك نسل

19

سفر التكوين 22

22: 18 و يتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض من اجل انك سمعت لقولي

فمن نسل ابراهيم يتبارك فيه كل الارض لانه رب الارض كلها


20

سفر التكوين 26

26: 4 و اكثر نسلك كنجوم السماء و اعطي نسلك جميع هذه البلاد و تتبارك في نسلك جميع امم الارض

فهو من نسل اسحاق ابن ابراهيم



21

سفر التكوين 28

28: 4 و يعطيك بركة ابراهيم لك و لنسلك معك لترث ارض غربتك التي اعطاها الله لابراهيم

فهو من نسل يعقوب ابن اسحاق ابن ابراهيم



22

سفر التكوين 49

49: 10 لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب

فهو من نسل يهوذا ابن يعقوب ابن اسحاق ابن ابراهيم

وهو شيلوه اي الذي له كل شيئ وهو تعبير يؤكد ناسوته ولاهوته معا



23

سفر صموئيل الثاني 7

7: 12 متى كملت ايامك و اضطجعت مع ابائك اقيم بعدك نسلك الذي يخرج من احشائك و اثبت مملكته

7: 13 هو يبني بيتا لاسمي و انا اثبت كرسي مملكته الى الابد

فهو ابن داود ابن يهوذا ابن يعقوب

وهو سيملك الي الابد



24

سفر المزامير 18

18: 50 برج خلاص لملكه و الصانع رحمة لمسيحه لداود و نسله الى الابد

من نسل داود


25

سفر المزامير 89

89: 3 قطعت عهدا مع مختاري حلفت لداود عبدي

89: 4 الى الدهر اثبت نسلك و ابني الى دور فدور كرسيك سلاه



26

89: 24 اما امانتي و رحمتي فمعه و باسمي ينتصب قرنه

89: 25 و اجعل على البحر يده و على الانهار يمينه

89: 26 هو يدعوني ابي انت الهي و صخرة خلاصي

89: 27 انا ايضا اجعله بكرا اعلى من ملوك الارض



27

89: 35 مرة حلفت بقدسي اني لا اكذب لداود

89: 36 نسله الى الدهر يكون و كرسيه كالشمس امامي

89: 37 مثل القمر يثبت الى الدهر و الشاهد في السماء امين سلاه

فهو ابن داود وهو يبقي الي الابد

ملكه غير محدود وهو بكر لكل ملوك الارض رغم انه يبقي شاهدا في السماء


28

سفر المزامير 132

132: 10 من اجل داود عبدك لا ترد وجه مسيحك

132: 11 اقسم الرب لداود بالحق لا يرجع عنه من ثمرة بطنك اجعل على كرسيك



29

سفر اشعياء 11

11: 1 و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى و ينبت غصن من اصوله

11: 2 و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب

11: 3 و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه

11: 4 بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه

11: 5 و يكون البر منطقة متنيه و الامانة منطقة حقويه

فهو ابن داود بالجسد وهو الذي له السيف الماضي الذي يخرج من فمه وسلطانه غير محدود



30

سفر اشعياء 63

63: 1 من ذا الاتي من ادوم بثياب حمر من بصرة هذا البهي بملابسه المتعظم بكثرة قوته انا المتكلم بالبر العظيم للخلاص

63: 2 ما بال لباسك محمر و ثيابك كدائس المعصرة

63: 3 قد دست المعصرة وحدي و من الشعوب لم يكن معي احد فدستهم بغضبي و وطئتهم بغيظي فرش عصيرهم على ثيابي فلطخت كل ملابسي

63: 4 لان يوم النقمة في قلبي و سنة مفديي قد اتت

63: 5 فنظرت و لم يكن معين و تحيرت اذ لم يكن عاضد فخلصت لي ذراعي و غيظي عضدني

63: 6 فدست شعوبا بغضبي و اسكرتهم بغيظي و اجريت على الارض عصيرهم

63: 7 احسانات الرب اذكر تسابيح الرب حسب كل ما كافانا به الرب و الخير العظيم لبيت اسرائيل الذي كافاهم به حسب مراحمه و حسب كثرة احساناته

63: 8 و قد قال حقا انهم شعبي بنون لا يخونون فصار لهم مخلصا

63: 9 في كل ضيقهم تضايق و ملاك حضرته خلصهم بمحبته و رافته هو فكهم و رفعهم و حملهم كل الايام القديمة

63: 10 و لكنهم تمردوا و احزنوا روح قدسه فتحول لهم عدوا و هو حاربهم

63: 11 ثم ذكر الايام القديمة موسى و شعبه اين الذي اصعدهم من البحر مع راعي غنمه اين الذي جعل في وسطهم روح قدسه

63: 12 الذي سير ليمين موسى ذراع مجده الذي شق المياه قدامهم ليصنع لنفسه اسما ابديا

63: 13 الذي سيرهم في اللجج كفرس في البرية فلم يعثروا

63: 14 كبهائم تنزل الى وطاء روح الرب اراحهم هكذا قدت شعبك لتصنع لنفسك اسم مجد

63: 15 تطلع من السماوات و انظر من مسكن قدسك و مجدك اين غيرتك و جبروتك زفير احشائك و مراحمك نحوي امتنعت



هو انسان ولكنه متكلم بالبر وهو المخلص وهو داس المعصره لوحده وهو الذي يفدي شعبه وهو ذراع الرب وهو الرب الذي صار مخلصا وهو الذي حملهم كل الايام القديمه ورغم ان اعمالهم شريره واحزنوا روحه القدوس فحاربهم قليلا ولكن تذكر الايام القديمه لموسي عندما شق البحر امامهم فرحمهم



نبوة رقم 11

سفر ارميا 23

23: 5 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك و ينجح و يجري حقا و عدلا في الارض

23: 6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا و يسكن اسرائيل امنا و هذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا

فهو بالجسد غصن بر من داود وهو باللاهوت الرب برنا



31

سفر ارميا 33

33: 15 في تلك الايام و في ذلك الزمان انبت لداود غصن البر فيجري عدلا و برا في الارض

33: 16 في تلك الايام يخلص يهوذا و تسكن اورشليم امنة و هذا ما تتسمى به الرب برنا

ونفس كلام ارميا يتكرر مره ثانية فهو ابن داود بالجسد وهو باللاهوت الرب برنا



وبعد ان عرفنا بعض النبوات عن لاهوته وبعض النبوات عن بشريته ندرس بعض النبوات عن سلطانه الغير محدود

32

سفر أخبار الايام الاول 17

17: 11 و يكون متى كملت ايامك لتذهب مع ابائك اني اقيم بعدك نسلك الذي يكون من بنيك و اثبت مملكته

17: 12 هو يبني لي بيتا و انا اثبت كرسيه الى الابد

17: 13 انا اكون له ابا و هو يكون لي ابنا و لا انزع رحمتي عنه كما نزعتها عن الذي كان قبلك

17: 14 و اقيمه في بيتي و ملكوتي الى الابد و يكون كرسيه ثابتا الى الابد

فهو كرسيه وسلطانه ابدي



وايضا النبوة الثالثة

3

سفر المزامير 72

72: 7 يشرق في ايامه الصديق و كثرة السلام الى ان يضمحل القمر

72: 8 و يملك من البحر الى البحر و من النهر الى اقاصي الارض

72: 9 امامه تجثو اهل البرية و اعداؤه يلحسون التراب

فهو يبقي ملك السلام الي ان يضمحل العالم ويملك علي الكل وكل الارض من الشمال الي الجنوب والكل يسجد له ويعبده والشيطان وقوي الشر الروحيه تلحس التراب



وايضا النبوة 6

سفر أشعياء 9

9: 6 لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام

9: 7 لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق و البر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا

اي الابن المولود هو الله الذي اسمه العجيب واسمه اسم الله المشير وهو الله القدير والاب الابدي رئيس السلام ولا نهاية لايامه لانه ملك السلام وهو ملك البر والحق الي الابد


وايضا النبوة 12

سفر دانيال 7

7: 13 كنت ارى في رؤى الليل و اذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان اتى و جاء الى القديم الايام فقربوه قدامه

7: 14 فاعطي سلطانا و مجدا و ملكوتا لتتعبد له كل الشعوب و الامم و الالسنة سلطانه سلطان ابدي ما لن يزول و ملكوته ما لا ينقرض



33

سفر المزامير 8

8: 6 تسلطه على اعمال يديك جعلت كل شيء تحت قدميه

8: 7 الغنم و البقر جميعا و بهائم البر ايضا

8: 8 و طيور السماء و سمك البحر السالك في سبل المياه

8: 9 ايها الرب سيدنا ما امجد اسمك في كل الارض

هو المتسلط علي الكل رغم ان مكانته الجسديه اقل من الملائكه وهو بلاهوته الرب سيد الارض كلها



فعرفنا نبوات عن لاهوت الاتي وبشريته وسلطانه

ناتي الي نبوات عن تفاصيل حياة المسيح

اولا وقت مجيؤه

وهي النبوة 22

سفر التكوين 49

49: 10 لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب

ورغم اني سافرد ملف مستقل بمعونة ربنا لهذه النبوة ولكن باختصار هي تحدد ميعاد مجيئ المسيح قبل مباشره من زوال حكم اليهود لانفسهم وزوال تشريعهم

لان القضيب هي سلطة كل سبط وتميزه فيقول ان قد يفقد ضيب اسباط كثيره الا سبط يهوذا الذي يبقي حتي يأتي المسيح ثم يزول قضيب سبط يهوذا وايضا ينهار السلطة التشريعية ونلاحظ ان في فترة السبي لم يفقد سبط يهوذا قضيبه وظل تحت السبي ولكن يحكم نفسه واستمر هذا في عصر المكابيين حتي حكم هيرودس الكبير وهو ليس يهودي ثم اتي ارخيلاوس ابن هيرودس عام 11 م ونزع حق مجمع السنهدريم في اصدار قضاء بالاعدام ويقول التلمود: قبل خراب الهيكل بأكثر من أربعين سنة سلب الرومان حق إصدار حكم الإِعدام من اليهود. ويقول الربي رشمن إن أعضاء السنهدريم وقتها ذرُّوا الرماد على رؤوسهم، ولبسوا المسوح على أجسادهم، وصرخوا: ويل لنا، فقد زال القضيب من سبط يهوذا قبل أن يجيء المسيا



34

نبوة اسابيع دانيال

سفر دانيال 9

9: 24 سبعون اسبوعا قضيت على شعبك و على مدينتك المقدسة لتكميل المعصية و تتميم الخطايا و لكفارة الاثم و ليؤتى بالبر الابدي و لختم الرؤيا و النبوة و لمسح قدوس القدوسين

9: 25 فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة

9: 26 و بعد اثنين و ستين اسبوعا يقطع المسيح و ليس له و شعب رئيس ات يخرب المدينة و القدس و انتهاؤه بغمارة و الى النهاية حرب و خرب قضي بها

9: 27 و يثبت عهدا مع كثيرين في اسبوع واحد و في وسط الاسبوع يبطل الذبيحة و التقدمة و على جناح الارجاس مخرب حتى يتم و يصب المقضي على المخرب

وهي في ملف سبعين اسبوع دانيال

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10174

وباختصار شديد

سبعين اسبوع 490 سنه

وتبدا من قرار ارتحششتا 457 ق م

وسبعة اسابيع = 49 سنه وهي 408 ق م وهي السنه التي انتهي انشاء السوق والخليج الي اورشليم

ثم 62 اسبوع التي يستعلن فيها المسيح =434 سنه وهو 26 م او 27 م

ومع وضع فارق خطأ التقويم الجريجوري نصل الي 30 م وهو زمن بداية خدمة المسيح

ومنتصف الاسبوع السبعين يثبت عهده مع كثيرين وتبطل الذبيحه بصلبه وهذه حدث مع صلب المسيح بعد ثلاث سنوات ونصف من بداية خدمته



35

سفر العدد 24

24: 17 اراه و لكن ليس الان ابصره و لكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب و يقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب و يهلك كل بني الوغى

ميلاده سيصاحبه ظاهره فلكيه وهي ظهور كوكب في السماء وهذا ما حدث في نجم الميلاد كما شرحت بالتفصيل في ملف نجم الميلاد

http://holy-bible-1.com/articles/display/10061



نبوات ان يسبقه نبي يتقدمه ليعد طريقه

36

سفر اشعياء 40

40: 2 طيبوا قلب اورشليم و نادوها بان جهادها قد كمل ان اثمها قد عفي عنه انها قد قبلت من يد الرب ضعفين عن كل خطاياها

40: 3 صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا

فقبله يخرج صوت صارخ في البريه وهو يوحنا المعمدان



14

سفر ملاخي 3

3: 1 هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيء الطريق امامي و ياتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا ياتي قال رب الجنود

وهنا الرب الاله يتكلم عن انه سيرسل ملاكه قدامه وهو يوحنا المعمدان الذي يهيء الطريق لمجيئ الرب والسيد الرب ياتي الي الهيكل وينفذ العهد الذي اتفق مع اباؤهم عندما كان يظهر لهم في صورة ملاك الرب فهو وعد ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب وموسي وشعبه اسرائيل وجاء ملئ الزمان ليتمم وعده بمجيؤه



37

سفر ملاخي 4

4: 5 هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف

فهذه النبي يكون بروح ايليا



38

سفر نشيد الانشاد 2

12 الزُّهُورُ ظَهَرَتْ فِي الأَرْضِ. بَلَغَ أَوَانُ الْقَضْبِ، وَصَوْتُ الْيَمَامَةِ سُمِعَ فِي أَرْضِنَا.

وهو صوته فيه قوه وحزن علي الخطايا مثل صوت اليمامة في البرية



اسلوب ميلاده

39

سفر اشعياء 7

7: 14 و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه عمانوئيل

فهو يولد من عذراء



النبوة 15

سفر التكوين 3

3: 15 و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه

فهو من نسل الانسان ابن المراه فقط



40

سفر ارميا 31

31: 3 تراءى لي الرب من بعيد و محبة ابدية احببتك من اجل ذلك ادمت لك الرحمة

31: 4 سابنيك بعد فتبنين يا عذراء اسرائيل تتزينين بعد بدفوفك و تخرجين في رقص اللاعبين

ورحمة الرب ستتحقق عن طريق العذراء



مكان الميلاد

13

سفر ميخا 5

5: 2 اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل

ويحدد بدقه انه يولد في بيت لحم



سجود المجوس له وهداياهم

41

سفر المزامير 72

72: 10 ملوك ترشيش و الجزائر يرسلون تقدمة ملوك شبا و سبا يقدمون هدية

ملوك شبا وسبا وهم المجوس



وايضا نوع العطية

42

سفر المزامير 72

72: 15 و يعيش و يعطيه من ذهب شبا و يصلي لاجله دائما اليوم كله يباركه



43

سفر اشعياء 60

60: 3 فتسير الامم في نورك و الملوك في ضياء اشراقك

60: 4 ارفعي عينيك حواليك و انظري قد اجتمعوا كلهم جاءوا اليك ياتي بنوك من بعيد و تحمل بناتك على الايدي

60: 5 حينئذ تنظرين و تنيرين و يخفق قلبك و يتسع لانه تتحول اليك ثروة البحر و ياتي اليك غنى الامم

60: 6 تغطيك كثرة الجمال بكران مديان و عيفة كلها تاتي من شبا تحمل ذهبا و لبانا و تبشر بتسابيح الرب

ويحدد ان الهديه يكون فيها ذهب ولبانا مع تسابيح من ملائكة الرب



في ميلاده تحدث مذبحه للاطفال

44

سفر ارميا 31

31: 15 هكذا قال الرب صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مر راحيل تبكي على اولادها و تابى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين



وبعد ميلاده في بيت لحم وفي اثناء المذبحه ينزل الي مصر

45

سفر هوشع 11

11: 1 لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته و من مصر دعوت ابني



رسالته

انه يتسلط كملك

46

سفر العدد 24

24: 19 و يتسلط الذي من يعقوب و يهلك الشارد من مدينة



47

سفر المزامير 21

21: 1 يا رب بقوتك يفرح الملك و بخلاصك كيف لا يبتهج جدا



رسالته تكتب في قلوب ابناؤه

48

سفر ارميا 31

31: 31 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقطع مع بيت اسرائيل و مع بيت يهوذا عهدا جديدا

31: 32 ليس كالعهد الذي قطعته مع ابائهم يوم امسكتهم بيدهم لاخرجهم من ارض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم يقول الرب

31: 33 بل هذا هو العهد الذي اقطعه مع بيت اسرائيل بعد تلك الايام يقول الرب اجعل شريعتي في داخلهم و اكتبها على قلوبهم و اكون لهم الها و هم يكونون لي شعبا

فشريعته شريعه قلبيه وليست مثل مثل الناموس القديم فهو يكمل الناموس للمستوي القلبي وهو الرب نفسه



وهو ايضا كاهن

49

سفر المزامير 110

110: 4 اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق

وتاكيد انه اعلي من كهنوت لاوي



ويكون نبي

50

سفر التثنية 18

18: 15 يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون

18: 16 حسب كل ما طلبت من الرب الهك في حوريب يوم الاجتماع قائلا لا اعود اسمع صوت الرب الهي و لا ارى هذه النار العظيمة ايضا لئلا اموت

18: 17 قال لي الرب قد احسنوا فيما تكلموا

18: 18 اقيم لهم نبيا من وسط اخوتهم مثلك و اجعل كلامي في فمه فيكلمهم بكل ما اوصيه به

18: 19 و يكون ان الانسان الذي لا يسمع لكلامي الذي يتكلم به باسمي انا اطالبه

فهو نبي بالجسد مثل موسي ولكنه هو ايضا اعلي من موسي



ويعرف ويمجد من اليهود والامم

51

سفر اشعياء 11

11: 10 و يكون في ذلك اليوم ان اصل يسى القائم راية للشعوب اياه تطلب الامم و يكون محله مجدا



52

سفر المزامير 18

32: 43 تهللوا ايها الامم شعبه لانه ينتقم بدم عبيده و يرد نقمة على اضداده و يصفح عن ارضه عن شعبه



53

سفر المزامير 19

19: 4 في كل الارض خرج منطقهم و الى اقصى المسكونة كلماتهم جعل للشمس مسكنا فيها



والامم تمجده ايضا

54

سفر التثنية 32

32: 43 تهللوا ايها الامم شعبه لانه ينتقم بدم عبيده و يرد نقمة على اضداده و يصفح عن ارضه عن شعبه



55

سفر المزامير 117

117: 1 سبحوا الرب يا كل الامم حمدوه يا كل الشعوب



56

سفر اشعياء 42

42: 1 هوذا عبدي الذي اعضده مختاري الذي سرت به نفسي وضعت روحي عليه فيخرج الحق للامم



57

سفر اشعياء 45

45: 21 اخبروا قدموا و ليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب و لا اله اخر غيري اله بار و مخلص ليس سواي

45: 22 التفتوا الي و اخلصوا يا جميع اقاصي الارض لاني انا الله و ليس اخر

45: 23 بذاتي اقسمت خرج من فمي الصدق كلمة لا ترجع انه لي تجثو كل ركبة يحلف كل لسان

45: 24 قال لي انما بالرب البر و القوة اليه ياتي و يخزى جميع المغتاظين عليه



58

سفر اشعياء 49

49: 5 و الان قال الرب جابلي من البطن عبدا له لارجاع يعقوب اليه فينضم اليه اسرائيل فاتمجد في عيني الرب و الهي يصير قوتي

49: 6 فقال قليل ان تكون لي عبدا لاقامة اسباط يعقوب و رد محفوظي اسرائيل فقد جعلتك نورا للامم لتكون خلاصي الى اقصى الارض

49: 7 هكذا قال الرب فادي اسرائيل قدوسه للمهان النفس لمكروه الامة لعبد المتسلطين ينظر ملوك فيقومون رؤساء فيسجدون لاجل الرب الذي هو امين و قدوس اسرائيل الذي قد اختارك



59

سفر هوشع 1

1: 10 لكن يكون عدد بني اسرائيل كرمل البحر الذي لا يكال و لا يعد و يكون عوضا عن ان يقال لهم لستم شعبي يقال لهم ابناء الله الحي



60

سفر هوشع 2

2: 23 و ازرعها لنفسي في الارض و ارحم لورحامة و اقول للوعمي انت شعبي و هو يقول انت الهي

فهو يضم جميع الشعوب وتصبح شعبه ويقولوا له انت الهي



61

سفر يوئيل 2

2: 32 و يكون ان كل من يدعو باسم الرب ينجو لانه في جبل صهيون و في اورشليم تكون نجاة كما قال الرب و بين الباقين من يدعوه الرب



وبشارته تكون بشارة هادئة

62

سفر اشعياء 42

42: 2 لا يصيح و لا يرفع و لا يسمع في الشارع صوته

42: 3 قصبة مرضوضة لا يقصف و فتيلة خامدة لا يطفئ الى الامان يخرج الحق



يبدأ خدمته في الجليل

63

سفر اشعياء 9

9: 1 و لكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون و ارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم

9: 2 الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور

فتاكيد ان بداية نور خدمته سيكون من الجليل

ويعين لنفسه تلاميذ

64

سفر اشعياء 8

8: 16 صر الشهادة اختم الشريعة بتلاميذي



ويكون مؤيد بمعجزات

65

سفر اشعياء 35

35: 5 حينئذ تتفقح عيون العمي و اذان الصم تتفتح

35: 6 حينئذ يقفز الاعرج كالايل و يترنم لسان الاخرس لانه قد انفجرت في البرية مياه و انهار في القفر

يشفي عمي وصم وعرج وخرس



66

سفر اشعياء

42: 6 انا الرب قد دعوتك بالبر فامسك بيدك و احفظك و اجعلك عهدا للشعب و نورا للامم

42: 7 لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس الماسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة

42: 8 انا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا اعطيه لاخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات

يفتح عيون العمي ويخرج شياطين من الذين محبوسين ومقيدين بارواح شريرة



67

سفر اشعياء

61: 3 لاجعل لنائحي صهيون لاعطيهم جمالا عوضا عن الرماد و دهن فرح عوضا عن النوح و رداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسة فيدعون اشجار البر غرس الرب للتمجيد

يعزي النائحين ويجعل نوحهم فرح اي يقيم موتاهم



صفاته الروحية

68

سفر المزامير 45

45: 7 احببت البر و ابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله الهك بدهن الابتهاج اكثر من رفقائك

يفعل البر ولا يفعل الاثم



69

سفر المزامير 33

33: 4 لان كلمة الرب مستقيمة و كل صنعه بالامانة

33: 5 يحب البر و العدل امتلات الارض من رحمة الرب



70

سفر المزامير 101

101: 2 اتعقل في طريق كامل متى تاتي الي اسلك في كمال قلبي في وسط بيتي

101: 3 لا اضع قدام عيني امرا رديئا عمل الزيغان ابغضت لا يلصق بي

101: 4 قلب معوج يبعد عني الشرير لا اعرفه

101: 5 الذي يغتاب صاحبه سرا هذا اقطعه مستكبر العين و منتفخ القلب لا احتمله

101: 6 عيناي على امناء الارض لكي اجلسهم معي السالك طريقا كاملا هو يخدمني

101: 7 لا يسكن وسط بيتي عامل غش المتكلم بالكذب لا يثبت امام عيني

101: 8 باكرا ابيد جميع اشرار الارض لاقطع من مدينة الرب كل فاعلي الاثم



كرازته

اولا كرازته باستخدام امثال كثيره

71

سفر المزامير 78

78: 1 اصغ يا شعبي الى شريعتي اميلوا اذانكم الى كلام فمي

78: 2 افتح بمثل فمي اذيع الغازا منذ القدم



72

سفر المزامير 49

49: 4 اميل اذني الى مثل و اوضح بعود لغزي



اول كرازته تكون علي جبل ( الموعظه علي الجبل )

73

سفر اشعياء 2

2: 3 و تسير شعوب كثيرة و يقولون هلم نصعد الى جبل الرب الى بيت اله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه و نسلك في سبله لانه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة و من اورشليم كلمة الرب



74

سفر ميخا 4

4: 2 و تسير امم كثيرة و يقولون هلم نصعد الى جبل الرب و الى بيت اله يعقوب فيعلمنا من طرقه و نسلك في سبله لانه من صهيون تخرج الشريعة و من اورشليم كلمة الرب



75

كرازته فيها تعزيه

سفر اشعياء 61

61: 1 روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق و للماسورين بالاطلاق

61: 2 لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب و بيوم انتقام لالهنا لاعزي كل النائحين



بسبب خدمته يكون مكروه من اخوته

76

سفر المزامير 69

69: 8 صرت اجنبيا عند اخوتي و غريبا عند بني امي



ويرفضونه

77

سفر المزامير 22

22: 11 لا تتباعد عني لان الضيق قريب لانه لا معين



78

سفر المزامير 31

31: 11 عند كل اعدائي صرت عارا و عند جيراني بالكلية و رعبا لمعارفي الذين راوني خارجا هربوا عني



سفر المزامير 109

109: 3 بكلام بغض احاطوا بي و قاتلوني بلا سبب

109: 4 بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة

109: 5 وضعوا علي شرا بدل خير و بغضا بدل حبي



79

سفر المزامير 118

118: 22 الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون قد صار راس الزاوية



80

سفر اشعياء 6

6: 9 فقال اذهب و قل لهذا الشعب اسمعوا سمعا و لا تفهموا و ابصروا ابصارا و لا تعرفوا

6: 10 غلظ قلب هذا الشعب و ثقل اذنيه و اطمس عينيه لئلا يبصر بعينيه و يسمع باذنيه و يفهم بقلبه و يرجع فيشفى



81

سفر اشعياء 8

8: 13 قدسوا رب الجنود فهو خوفكم و هو رهبتكم

8: 14 و يكون مقدسا و حجر صدمة و صخرة عثرة لبيتي اسرائيل و فخا و شركا لسكان اورشليم

8: 15 فيعثر بها كثيرون و يسقطون فينكسرون و يعلقون فيلقطون



82

سفر اشعياء 29

29: 13 فقال السيد لان هذا الشعب قد اقترب الي بفمه و اكرمني بشفتيه و اما قلبه فابعده عني و صارت مخافتهم مني وصية الناس معلمة



83

سفر اشعياء 65

65: 2 بسطت يدي طول النهار الى شعب متمرد سائر في طريق غير صالح وراء افكاره



ولا يصدقوه

84

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 1 من صدق خبرنا و لمن استعلنت ذراع الرب



ويحاولوا ان يجربوه ويوقعوه في شكاية

سفر المزامير 35

35: 7 لانهم بلا سبب اخفوا لي هوة شبكتهم بلا سبب حفروا لنفسي



ويطلبون حجه لموته

85

سفر المزامير 41

41: 5 اعدائي يتقاولون علي بشر متى يموت و يبيد اسمه



86

سفر المزامير 56

56: 6 يجتمعون يختفون يلاحظون خطواتي عند ما ترصدوا نفسي



87

سفر المزامير 31

31: 13 لاني سمعت مذمة من كثيرين الخوف مستدير بي بمؤامرتهم معا علي تفكروا في اخذ نفسي



88

سفر المزامير 71

71: 10 لان اعدائي تقاولوا علي و الذين يرصدون نفسي تامروا معا





قبل الامه

يدخل ارشليم منتصر

89

سفر المزامير 8

8: 2 من افواه الاطفال و الرضع اسست حمدا بسبب اضدادك لتسكيت عدو و منتقم



90

سفر المزامير 118

118: 25 اه يا رب خلص اه يا رب انقذ

118: 26 مبارك الاتي باسم الرب باركناكم من بيت الرب



91

يدخل علي اتان وجحش ابن اتان

سفر زكريا 9

9: 9 ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم هوذا ملكك ياتي اليك هو عادل و منصور وديع و راكب على حمار و على جحش ابن اتان



وفي اورشليم

نبوة رقم 11

سفر ارميا 23

23: 5 ها ايام تاتي يقول الرب و اقيم لداود غصن بر فيملك ملك و ينجح و يجري حقا و عدلا في الارض

23: 6 في ايامه يخلص يهوذا و يسكن اسرائيل امنا و هذا هو اسمه الذي يدعونه به الرب برنا



31

سفر ارميا 33

33: 15 في تلك الايام و في ذلك الزمان انبت لداود غصن البر فيجري عدلا و برا في الارض

33: 16 في تلك الايام يخلص يهوذا و تسكن اورشليم امنة و هذا ما تتسمى به الرب برنا



تطهيره للهيكل

92

سفر المزامير 69

69: 9 لان غيرة بيتك اكلتني و تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي



واحد من اتباعه يخونه

93

يخونه بعد ان ياكل معه

سفر المزامير 41

41: 9 ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به اكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه



94

سفر عوبديا 1

1: 7 طردك الى التخم كل معاهديك خدعك و غلب عليك مسالموك اهل خبزك وضعوا شركا تحتك لا فهم فيه



95

كان يذهب معه الي الصلاه وبيت الله

سفر المزامير 55

55: 13 بل انت انسان عديلي الفي و صديقي

55: 14 الذي معه كانت تحلو لنا العشرة الى بيت الله كنا نذهب في الجمهور

96

وهو يسلمه بنفسه

سفر المزامير 55

55: 20 القى يديه على مسالميه نقض عهده

55: 21 انعم من الزبدة فمه و قلبه قتال الين من الزيت كلماته و هي سيوف مسلولة



97

ويسلمه بثلاثين من الفضة

سفر زكريا 11

11: 12 فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي و الا فامتنعوا فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة



98

ويشتري بها حقل الفخاري

سفر زكريا 11

11: 13 فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة و القيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب



99

والذي يخونه يموت ميته بشعه

سفر المزامير 15

55: 15 ليبغتهم الموت لينحدروا الى الهاوية احياء لان في مساكنهم في وسطهم شرورا



100

سفر المزامير 55

55: 23 و انت يا الله تحدرهم الى جب الهلاك رجال الدماء و الغش لا ينصفون ايامهم اما انا فاتكل عليك



101

سفر المزامير 109

109: 16 من اجل انه لم يذكر ان يصنع رحمة بل طرد انسانا مسكينا و فقيرا و المنسحق القلب ليميته

109: 17 و احب اللعنة فاتته و لم يسر بالبركة فتباعدت عنه



102

قبل خيانته يصلي لرفع الضربة

سفر المزامير 39

39: 10 ارفع عني ضربك من مهاجمة يدك انا قد فنيت



103

وفي وقت خيانته يهجره تلاميذه

سفر زكريا 13

13: 7 استيقظ يا سيف على راعي و على رجل رفقتي يقول رب الجنود اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم و ارد يدي على الصغار



104

وفي محاكمته يقوم شهود زور

سفر المزامير 27

12 لاَ تُسَلِّمْنِي إِلَى مَرَامِ مُضَايِقِيَّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ قَامَ عَلَيَّ شُهُودُ زُورٍ وَنَافِثُ ظُلْمٍ.

ونافث الظلم هو رئيس الكهنة



105

سفر المزامير 35

35: 11 شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني



106

سفر المزامير 109

109: 2 لانه قد انفتح علي فم الشرير و فم الغش تكلموا معي بلسان كذب



107

وهو في محاكمته يصمت

سفر المزامير 38

38: 13 و اما انا فكاصم لا اسمع و كابكم لا يفتح فاه

38: 14 و اكون مثل انسان لا يسمع و ليس في فمه حجة



108

سفر المزامير 39

39: 9 صمت لا افتح فمي لانك انت فعلت



109

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 7 ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه



110

يشتموه

سفر المزامير 35

35: 15 و لكنهم في ظلعي فرحوا و اجتمعوا اجتمعوا علي شاتمين و لم اعلم مزقوا و لم يكفوا



111

يضربونه ويجلدوه ويتفلوا عليه

سفر اشعياء 50

50: 6 بذلت ظهري للضاربين و خذي للناتفين وجهي لم استر عن العار و البصق



112

يحتمل الالام

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 8 من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي



113

يصلبونه ويثقبون يديه ورجليه

سفر المزامير 22

22: 16 لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يدي و رجلي



114

سفر زكريا 13

13: 6 فيقول له ما هذه الجروح في يديك فيقول هي التي جرحت بها في بيت احبائي



115

يحصونه مع الاثمة

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 12 لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين



ويصلب بين لصين

سفر استير 15

ثم انها في اليوم الثالث نزعت ثياب حدادها ولبست ملابس مجدها
و لما تبرجت ببزة الملك ودعت مدبر ومخلص الجميع الله اتخذت لها جاريتين


116

الماره يعايروه

سفر المزامير 102: 8

102: 8 اليوم كله عيرني اعدائي الحنقون علي حلفوا علي



117

سفر المزامير 109

109: 25 و انا صرت عارا عندهم ينظرون الي و ينغضون رؤوسهم



118

ويحتقروه

سفر المزامير 22

22: 6 اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر و محتقر الشعب

22: 7 كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين

22: 8 اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به



119

سفر المزامير 35

35: 21 فغروا علي افواههم قالوا هه هه قد رات اعيننا



120

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 3 محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به



121

ويدعوا ان الله تركه

سفر المزامير 71

71: 11 قائلين ان الله قد تركه الحقوه و امسكوه لانه لا منقذ له



122

سفر ميخا 7

7: 10 و ترى عدوتي فيغطيها الخزي القائلة لي اين هو الرب الهك عيناي ستنظران اليها الان تصير للدوس كطين الازقة



123

يقدموا له مر وخل

سفر المزامير 69

69: 21 و يجعلون في طعامي علقما و في عطشي يسقونني خلا


124

يصلي لاجل اعداؤه

سفر المزامير 109

109: 4 بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة



125

ويقترعون علي ثيابه

سفر المزامير 22

22: 18 يقسمون ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي يقترعون



126

يصرخ علي الصليب الهي الهي لما تركتني

سفر المزامير 22

22: 1 الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري



127

يصرخ ويسسلم الروح ويستودعها في يد الاب

سفر المزامير 31

31: 5 في يدك استودع روحي فديتني يا رب اله الحق



128

يموت وهو في منتصف عمره

سفر المزامير 89

89: 45 قصرت ايام شبابه غطيته بالخزي سلاه



129

جسده يصاب بكثرة من الضربات

سفر المزامير 31

31: 12 نسيت من القلب مثل الميت صرت مثل اناء متلف



130

يطعن في جنبه

سفر زكريا 12

12: 10 و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره



131

ولكن لايكسر عظم منه

سفر المزامير 34

34: 20 يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر



132

الطبيعه تضطرب لموته

الشمس تخفي شعاعها

سفر عاموس 5

5: 20 اليس يوم الرب ظلاما لا نورا و قتاما لا نور له



133

سفر زكريا 14

14: 6 و يكون في ذلك اليوم انه لا يكون نور الدراري تنقبض



134

وتحدث رعدة

سفر زكريا 14

14: 4 و تقف قدماه في ذلك اليوم على جبل الزيتون الذي قدام اورشليم من الشرق فينشق جبل الزيتون من وسطه نحو الشرق و نحو الغرب واديا عظيما جدا و ينتقل نصف الجبل نحو الشمال و نصفه نحو الجنوب



135

يدفن في قبر غني

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 9 و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش



يموت وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم

136

سفر هوشع 6:

6: 2 يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه



ويذهب الي الجحيم ويخرج من في الحبس ويقوم بنور

سفر استير 11

11 ثم اشرق النور والشمس فارتفع المتواضعون وافترسوا المتجبرين

والمتجبر المتكبر هو الشيطان



137

سفر المزامير 16

16: 10 لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا



138

سفر المزامير 30

30: 3 يا رب اصعدت من الهاوية نفسي احييتني من بين الهابطين في الجب



139

سفر المزامير 41

41: 10 اما انت يا رب فارحمني و اقمني فاجازيهم



140

موته هذا كفاري

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 4 لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا

53: 5 و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا

53: 6 كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا



141

سفر اشعياء 53

53: 11 من تعب نفسه يرى و يشبع و عبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين و اثامهم هو يحملها



142

سفر دانيال 9

9: 27 و يثبت عهدا مع كثيرين في اسبوع واحد و في وسط الاسبوع يبطل الذبيحة و التقدمة و على جناح الارجاس مخرب حتى يتم و يصب المقضي على المخرب



143

الفداء يتم في صهيون

سفر اشعياء 59

59: 20 و ياتي الفادي الى صهيون و الى التائبين عن المعصية في يعقوب يقول الرب



144

يرد النقمه علي الشيطان

سفر التثنية 32

32: 43 تهللوا ايها الامم شعبه لانه ينتقم بدم عبيده و يرد نقمة على اضداده و يصفح عن ارضه عن شعبه



145

بعد قيامته يصعد

سفر المزامير 24

24: 7 ارفعن ايتها الارتاج رؤوسكن و ارتفعن ايتها الابواب الدهريات فيدخل ملك المجد



146

سفر المزامير 68

68: 18 صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس و ايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله



147

سفر المزامير 118

118: 19 افتحوا لي ابواب البر ادخل فيها و احمد الرب



148

ويخبر عن مجيؤه الثاني

سفر المزامير 50

50: 3 ياتي الهنا و لا يصمت نار قدامه تاكل و حوله عاصف جدا

50: 4 يدعو السماوات من فوق و الارض الى مداينة شعبه

50: 5 اجمعوا الي اتقيائي القاطعين عهدي على ذبيحة

50: 6 و تخبر السماوات بعدله لان الله هو الديان سلاه



149

سفر المزامير 61

61: 2 لانادي بسنة مقبولة للرب و بيوم انتقام لالهنا لاعزي كل النائحين



150

سفر المزامير 66

66: 18 و انا اجازي اعمالهم و افكارهم حدث لجمع كل الامم و الالسنة فياتون و يرون مجدي



151

سفر زكريا 14

14: 5 و تهربون في جواء جبالي لان جواء الجبال يصل الى اصل و تهربون كما هربتم من الزلزلة في ايام عزيا ملك يهوذا و ياتي الرب الهي و جميع القديسين معك



وبعض الحسابات



لو نحسبها بالاحتماليات يكون شخص تتحقق فيه خمسة عشر نبوة من النبوات هو

عدد سكان الارض مرفوع لاس الاحتماليات اي

107,000,000,000 مضروب في قوه 15 اي بضرب 107مليار في نفسه 15 مره

فهو 107 مضروب في نفسه 15 مره في 10اس 135

وهو يساوي احتماليه من 3 في 10 اس 200 احتماليه تقريبا اي احتماليه من 3 امامها 200 صفر

ولو حسبناها بالتباديل بين خمسة عشر نبوة

تحقيق 15 نبوة في شخص واحد هي احتمال من = 1,307,674,368,000



فهل بعد تحقيق كل هذه النبوات في المسيح لازال اي شخص عنده شك ؟
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*
نبوات الاسفار القانونية الثانية
​

Holy_bible_1



سفر استير



نبوة ان المسيح يذهب الي الجحيم ويقوم بنور

سفر استير 11

11 ثم اشرق النور والشمس فارتفع المتواضعون وافترسوا المتجبرين

ويتكلم عن ان المسيح يقوم بنور بعد ان يذهب الي الهاوية

وهنا يتكلم عن نور الشمس اشرق للمتواضعين وهم الذين رقدوا علي الرجاء وافترس المتجبر وهو الشيطان المتكبر





نبوة يصلب بين لصين

سفر استير 15

ثم انها في اليوم الثالث نزعت ثياب حدادها ولبست ملابس مجدها
و لما تبرجت ببزة الملك ودعت مدبر ومخلص الجميع الله اتخذت لها جاريتين


سفر الحكمة

نبوة عن شعبه سيرفضه ويقبله بقية الشعوب

الاصحاح الاول

2 فانما يجده الذين لا يجربونه ويتجلى للذين لا يكفرون به



مجموعة نبوات من اروع واوضح نبوات العهد القديم

الاصحاح الثاني من عدد 12-20

12 و لنكمن للصديق فانه ثقيل علينا يقاوم اعمالنا ويقرعنا على مخالفتنا للناموس ويفضح ذنوب سيرتنا
13 يزعم ان عنده علم الله ويسمي نفسه ابن الرب
14 و قد صار لنا عذولا حتى على افكارنا
15 بل منظره ثقيل علينا لان سيرته تخالف سيرة الناس وسبله تباين سبلهم
16 قد حسبنا كزيوف فهو يجانب طرقنا مجانبة الرجس ويغبط موت الصديقين ويتباهى بان الله ابوه
17 فلننظر هل اقواله حق ولنختبر كيف تكون عاقبته
18 فانه ان كان الصديق ابن الله فهو ينصره وينقذه من ايدي مقاوميه
19 فلنمتحنه بالشتم والعذاب حتى نعلم حلمه ونختبر صبره
20 و لنقض عليه باقبح ميتة فانه سيفتقد كما يزعم
فهل نحتاج الي مجموعة نبوات اوضح من هذه ؟

يقول

1 نبوة انهم سيتامروا عليه

2 سيوبخهم علي مخالفة الناموس ( تعشرون النعنع والسذب )

3 سيفضح زنوبهم ويجعلها مكشوفه ( ايها المراؤن )

4 يتكلم بانه يعرف كل شيئ

5 يلقب نفسه بابن الله

6 يضايقهم في معيشتهم ( قلب موائد الصيارفة ) ويوبخهم حتي علي افكارهم قبل ان يعلنوها لانه يعلم افكارهم

7 سيرته تخالف الناس لانه بلا خطية

8 لا يجلس في مجلس الشر

9 يتباها ويعلن ان الله ابوه

10 سيجربوه في اقواله

11 يحاولوا يقتلوه اكثر من مره

12 يسلموه للموت ليروا عاقبته

13 يقولون له ان كنت ابن الله فلينقزك الله

14 يشتموه ويعذبوه قبل قتله

15 يقتلوه بابشع ميته ( الصليب ) وينتظروا هل بالفعل سيفتقده الله كما وعد ؟



الاصحاح الخامس

حينئذ يقوم الصديق بجراة عظيمة في وجوه الذين ضايقوه وجعلوا اتعابه باطلة
فاذا راوه يضطربون من شدة الجزع وينذهلون من خلاص لم يكونوا يظنونه
و يقولون في انفسهم نادمين وهم ينوحون من ضيق صدرهم هذا الذي كنا حينا نتخذه سخرة ومثلا للعار
و كنا نحن الجهال نحسب حياته جنونا وموته هوانا
بعد قيامته كثيرين سيندمون علي ما فعلوا ويتوبوا ويؤمنون به



الاصحاح السابع

22 فان فيها الروح الفهم القدوس المولود الوحيد ذا المزايا الكثيرة اللطيف السريع الحركة الفصيح الطاهر النير السليم المحب للخير الحديد الحر المحسن
المحب للبشر الثابت الراسخ المطمئن القدير الرقيب الذي ينفذ جميع الارواح الفهمة الطاهرة اللطيفة
لقبه المولود الوحيد مونوجنيس ) وهو كلامه فصيح وملان حكمة وهو منير ويشجع علي الاحسان للفقراء

وهو ايضا لقبه المحب للبشر

ولقبه ايضا القدير وهو الذي ينفذ الارواح الطاهره



الاصحاح العاشر : 4

و لما غمر الطوفان الارض بسببه عادت الحكمة فخلصتها بهدايتها للصديق في الة خشب حقيرة

كما كانت حكمة الطوفان لتطهير الارض وغسل الارض من الخطايا كالمعمودية وايضا الصديق يخلص العالم بالة خشبيه هي رمز حقاره ولكن يجعلها رمز خلاص



لااجد كلام الا ان امجد الرب علي عظم النبوات التي تركها لابناؤه



سفر باروخ

نبوة عن التجسد واضحة

الاصحاح الثالث

29 من صعد الى السماء فتناولها ونزل بها من الغيوم
30 من اجتاز الى عبر البحر ووجدها واثرها على الذهب الابريز
31 ليس احد يعرف طريقها ويطلع على سبيلها
32 لكن العالم بكل شيء هو يعلمها وبعقله وجدها الذي ثبت الارض الى الابد وملاها حيوانا ذا اربع
33 الذي يرسل النور فينطلق يدعوه فيطيعه برعدة
34 ان النجوم اشرقت في محارسها وتهللت
35 دعاها فقالت نحن لديك واشرقت متهللة للذي صنعها
36 هذا هو الهنا ولا يعتبر حذاءه اخر
37 هو وجد طريق التادب بكماله وجعله ليعقوب عبده ولاسرائيل حبيبه
38 و بعد ذلك تراءى على الارض وتردد بين البشر
فالرب خالق كل شيئ في ملئ الزمان سيترائي علي الارض ويتردد اي يتمشي ويعيش بين البشر



سفر باروخ 2: 35

وأقيم لهم عهداً أبدياً فأكون لهم إلهاً ويكونون لي شعباً ولا أعود أزعزع شعبي إسرائيل من الأرض التي أعطيتها لهم

(أي الكنيسة ويبقي معهم الي الابد )

وهذه مرادفة للنبوة (إر32: 40).



وهذا مثال صغير من النبوات المباشره

هذا بالاضافه الي الرموز والامثله الكثيره





وبعض من تاكيدات العهد الجديد لتحقيق نبوات العهد القديم

من قاموس الكتاب المقدس

م

النبوة

اتمام (تحقق) هذه النبوة



1

النبوة من أنه "من نسل المرأة": (تك 3: 15)

(غلا 4: 4 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 7 ورؤ 12:5)

2

الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل ابراهيم: (تك 18: 18 وانظر أيضاً تك 12: 3)

(اعمال 3: 25 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 1 ولوقا 3: 34)

3

الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: (تك 17: 19)

(مت 1: 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 3: 34)

4

الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب: (عد 24: 17)

(لوقا 3: 34 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2)

5

النبوة بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا: (تك 49: 10)

(لوقا 3: 33 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 2 و 3)

6

النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثاً لعرش داود: (اش 9: 7 وانظر أيضاً اش 11: 1 - 5 و 2 صم 7: 13)

(مت 1: 1 وانظر أيضاً مت 1: 6)

7

مكان مولده: (ميخا 5: 2)

(مت 2: 1 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 4 – 7)

8

زمان مولده: (دانيال 9: 25)

(لوقا 2: 1 و 2 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 2: 3 )

9

النبوة بأنه يولد من عذراء: (اش 7: 14)

(مت 1: 18 وانظر أيضاً لوقا 1: 26 - 35)

10

قتل الأطفال: (اراميا 31: 15)

(مت 2: 16 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17 و 18)

11

الهروب إلى مصر: (هوشع 11: 1)

(مت 2: 14 وانظر أيضاً مت 2: 17)

12

مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل: (اش 9: 1 و 2)

(مت 4: 12 - 16)

13

التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً: (تت 18: 15)

(يوحنا 6: 14 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 1:45 واعمال 3 : 22)

14

التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4)

(عب 6: 20 وانظر أيضاً عب 5: 5 و 6 و 7: 15 - 17)

15

التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: (اش 53: 3 وانظر أيضاً مز 2: 2)

(يوحنا 1: 11 وانظر أيضاً يوحنا 6: 43 ولوقا 4: 29 و 17: 25 و 23: 18)

16

ذكر بعض صفاته: (اش 11: 2 وانظر أيضاً مز 45: 7 واش 11: 3 و 4)

(لوقا 2: 52 وانظر أيضاً لو 4: 18)

17

17 - دخوله الانتصاري إلى أورشليم: (زك 9: 9 وانظر أيضاً اش 62: 11)

(يوحنا 12: 12 - 16 ومت 21: 1 - 11)

18

18 - ذكر ان أحد المقربين غليه هو الذي يسلمه: (مز 41: 9)

(مت 10: 4 وانظر أيضاً مت 26: 14 - 16 ومر 14: 43 - 45)

19

التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة: (زك 11: 12 و 13)

(مت 26: 15 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 - 10)

20

التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: (زك 11: 13)

(مت 27: 6 و 7 وانظر أيضاً متى 27: 3 و 5 و 8 - 10)

21

التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر: (مز 109: 7 و 8)

(اعمال 1: 18 - 20 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 16 و 17)

22

التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح: (مز 27: 12 وانظر أيضاً مز 35: 11)

(مت 26: 60 و 61)

23

ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم: (اش 53: 7 وانظر أيضاً مز 38: 13 و 14)

(مت 26: 62 و 63 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 12)

24

التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه: (اش 50: 6)

(مر 14: 65 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 17 ويوحنا 19: 1 - 3 و 18: 22)

25

التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: (مز 69: 4) وانظر أيضاً مز 109: 3- 2)

(يوحنا 15: 23 - 25)

26

التنبؤ بأنه يقاسي الآلام نيابة عن البشر: (اش 53: 4 و 5 وانظر ايضاً اش 53: 6 و 12)

(مت 8: 16 و 17 وانظر أيضاً رومية 4: 25 و1 كور 15: 3)

27

التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمة: (اش 53: 12)

(مت 27: 38 وانظر أيضاً مر 15: 27 و 28 ولو 23: 33)

28

التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه: (مز 22: 16 وانظر أيضاً زك12: 10)

(يو 20: 27 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 37 و 20: 25)

29

التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: (مز 22: 6 و 8)

(مت 27: 39 و 40 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 41 - 44 ومر 15: 29 - 32)

30

التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل: (مز 69: 21)

(يو 1: 29 وانظر أيضاً مت 27: 34 و 48)

31

التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به: (مز 22: 8)

(مت 27: 43)

32

التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: (مز 109: 4 انظر أيضاً اش 53: 12)

(لو 23: 34)

33

التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: (زك 12: 10)

(يو 19: 34)

34

ذكر القاء قرعة على ثيابه: (مز 22: 18)

(مر 15: 24 وانظر أيضاً يو 19: 24)

35

لا يكسر عظم من عظمه (مز 34: 20 وانظر أيضاً خر 12: 46)

(يو 19: 33 و 36)

36

أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته: (اش 53: 9)

(مت 27: 57 - 60)

37

التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: (مز 16: 10 وانظر أيضاً مت 16: 21)

(مت 28: 9 وانظر أيضاً لو24: 36 - 48)

38

التنبؤ بصعوده: (مز 68: 18)

(لو 24: 50 - 51 وانظر أيضاً اعمال 1: 9)



( منقول )



1 - النبوة من أنه (من نسل المرأة):
و اضع عداوة بينك و بين المراة و بين نسلك و نسلها هو يسحق راسك و انت تسحقين عقبه (تك 3: 15 )

 تمام هذه النبوة:
و لكن لما جاء ملء الزمان ارسل الله ابنه مولودا من امراة مولودا تحت الناموس ( غلا 4: 4 )
فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل ( لوقا 2: 7 )
فولدت ابنا ذكرا عتيدا ان يرعى جميع الامم بعصا من حديد و اختطف ولدها الى الله و الى عرشه ( ورؤ 12 : 5 )

2 - الابن الكلمه

لانه يولد لنا ولد و نعطى ابنا و تكون الرياسة على كتفه و يدعى اسمه عجيبا مشيرا الها قديرا ابا ابديا رئيس السلام ( اشعياء 9 : 6 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا (يوحنا 1 : 14)
و صوت من السماوات قائلا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت (متى 3 : 17

3 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل ابراهيم: 
و ابراهيم يكون امة كبيرة و قوية و يتبارك به جميع امم الارض( تك 18: 18 )
و ابارك مباركيك و لاعنك العنه و تتبارك فيك جميع قبائل الارض( تك 12: 3 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد
انتم ابناء الانبياء و العهد الذي عاهد به الله اباءنا قائلا لابراهيم و بنسلك تتبارك 
جميع قبائل الارض( اعمال 3: 25 )
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم( مت 1: 1 )

4 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل اسحاق: 
فقال الله بل سارة امراتك تلد لك ابنا و تدعو اسمه اسحق و اقيم عهدي معه عهدا ابديا لنسله من بعده (تك 17: 19 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد 
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته. (مت 1: 2)
بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور. ( لوقا 3 : 34 )

5 - الوعد بأنه يأتي من نسل يعقوب:
اراه و لكن ليس الان ابصره و لكن ليس قريبا يبرز كوكب من يعقوب و يقوم قضيب من اسرائيل فيحطم طرفي مواب و يهلك كل بني الوغى (عد 24 : 17 )

 اتمام هذا الوعد
بن يعقوب بن اسحق بن ابراهيم بن تارح بن ناحور. (لوقا 3: 34 )
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته. ( مت 1: 2 )

6 - النبوة بأنه سيكون من سبط يهوذا: 
لا يزول قضيب من يهوذا و مشترع من بين رجليه حتى ياتي شيلون و له يكون خضوع شعوب (تك 49: 10 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
بن عميناداب بن ارام بن حصرون بن فارص بن يهوذا ( لوقا 3: 33 )
ابراهيم ولد اسحق و اسحق ولد يعقوب و يعقوب ولد يهوذا و اخوته و يهوذا ولد فارص و زارح من ثامار و فارص ولد حصرون و حصرون ولد ارام( مت 1: 2 و 3 )

7 - النبوة بأنه سيكون وارثاً لعرش داود:
لنمو رياسته و للسلام لا نهاية على كرسي داود و على مملكته ليثبتها و يعضدها بالحق والبر من الان الى الابد غيرة رب الجنود تصنع هذا( اش 9: 7 )
( اش 11: 1 - 5 )
1- و يخرج قضيب من جذع يسى و ينبت غصن من اصوله.
2- و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب.
3- و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه.
4- بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه.
5- و يكون البر منطقة متنيه و الامانة منطقة حقويه.

 تحقّق هذه النبوة:
كتاب ميلاد يسوع المسيح ابن داود ابن ابراهيم (مت 1: 1)
و يسى ولد داود الملك و داود الملك ولد سليمان من التي لاوريا( مت 1: 6 )


8 - مكان مولده:
اما انت يا بيت لحم افراتة و انت صغيرة ان تكوني بين الوف يهوذا فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطا على اسرائيل و مخارجه منذ القديم منذ ايام الازل (ميخا 5: 2 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
و لما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية في ايام هيرودس الملك اذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا الى اورشليم(مت 2: 1 )
( لوقا 2: 4 – 7 )
4- فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود و عشيرته.
5- ليكتتب مع مريم امراته المخطوبة و هي حبلى.
6- و بينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد.
7- فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل.

9 - زمان مولده: 
فاعلم و افهم انه من خروج الامر لتجديد اورشليم و بنائها الى المسيح الرئيس سبعة اسابيع و اثنان و ستون اسبوعا يعود و يبنى سوق و خليج في ضيق الازمنة ( دا 9 : 25 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
( لوقا 2: 1 ـ 7 )
1- و في تلك الايام صدر امر من اوغسطس قيصر بان يكتتب كل المسكونة.
2- و هذا الاكتتاب الاول جرى اذ كان كيرينيوس والي سورية.
3- فذهب الجميع ليكتتبوا كل واحد الى مدينته.
4- فصعد يوسف ايضا من الجليل من مدينة الناصرة الى اليهودية الى مدينة داود التي تدعى بيت لحم لكونه من بيت داود و عشيرته.
5- ليكتتب مع مريم امراته المخطوبة و هي حبلى.
6- و بينما هما هناك تمت ايامها لتلد.
7- فولدت ابنها البكر و قمطته و اضجعته في المذود اذ لم يكن لهما موضع في المنزل.
10 - يولد من عذراء: 
و لكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه اية ها العذراء تحبل و تلد ابنا و تدعو اسمه 
عمانوئيل(اش 7: 14 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
اما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا لما كانت مريم امه مخطوبة ليوسف قبل ان يجتمعا وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس. (مت 1: 18 )
( لوقا 1: 26 – 35 )
26- و في الشهر السادس ارسل جبرائيل الملاك من الله الى مدينة من الجليل اسمها ناصرة.
27- الى عذراء مخطوبة لرجل من بيت داود اسمه يوسف و اسم العذراء مريم.
28- فدخل اليها الملاك و قال سلام لك ايتها المنعم عليها الرب معك مباركة انت في النساء.
29- فلما راته اضطربت من كلامه و فكرت ما عسى ان تكون هذه التحية.
30- فقال لها الملاك لا تخافي يا مريم لانك قد وجدت نعمة عند الله.
31- و ها انت ستحبلين و تلدين ابنا و تسمينه يسوع.
32- هذا يكون عظيما و ابن العلي يدعى و يعطيه الرب الاله كرسي داود ابيه.
33- و يملك على بيت يعقوب الى الابد و لا يكون لملكه نهاية.
34- فقالت مريم للملاك كيف يكون هذا و انا لست اعرف رجلا.
35- فاجاب الملاك و قال لها الروح القدس يحل عليك و قوة العلي تظللك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله.


11 - قتل الأطفال:
هكذا قال الرب صوت سمع في الرامة نوح بكاء مر راحيل تبكي على اولادها و تابى ان تتعزى عن اولادها لانهم ليسوا بموجودين (ارميا 31: 15 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
(مت 2: 16 ـ 18 )
16-حينئذ لما راى هيرودس ان المجوس سخروا به غضب جدا فارسل و قتل جميع الصبيان الذين في بيت لحم و في كل تخومها من ابن سنتين فما دون بحسب الزمان الذي تحققه من المجوس. 
17- حينئذ تم ما قيل بارميا النبي القائل.
18- صوت سمع في الرامة نوح و بكاء و عويل كثير راحيل تبكي على اولادها و لا تريد ان تتعزى لانهم ليسوا بموجودين.


12 - الهروب إلى مصر: 
لما كان اسرائيل غلاما احببته و من مصر دعوت ابني ( هو 11 : 1 )
وحي من جهة مصر هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة سريعة و قادم الى مصر فترتجف اوثان مصر من وجهه و يذوب قلب مصر داخلها (اش 19 : 1)

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
فقام و اخذ الصبي و امه ليلا و انصرف الى مصر. و كان هناك الى وفاة هيرودس لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل من مصر دعوت ابني. (مت 2: 14 ، 15 )

13 - مجئ من يهيئ الطريق امامه
هانذا ارسل ملاكي فيهيئ الطريق امامي و ياتي بغتة الى هيكله السيد الذي تطلبونه و ملاك العهد الذي تسرون به هوذا ياتي قال رب الجنود (ملاخي 3 : 1)
صوت صارخ في البرية اعدوا طريق الرب قوموا في القفر سبيلا لالهنا (اشعياء 40 : 3)
هانذا ارسل اليكم ايليا النبي قبل مجيء يوم الرب اليوم العظيم و المخوف (ملاخي 4 : 5)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و كان يكرز قائلا ياتي بعدي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان انحني و احل سيور حذائه (مرقس 1 : 7)
اجاب يوحنا الجميع قائلا انا اعمدكم بماء و لكن ياتي من هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احل سيور حذائه هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس و نار (لوقا 3 : 16)
هو الذي ياتي بعدي الذي صار قدامي الذي لست بمستحق ان احل سيور حذائه (يوحنا 1 : 27)
لان جميع الانبياء و الناموس الى يوحنا تنباوا (متى 11 : 13)
و ان اردتم ان تقبلوا فهذا هو ايليا المزمع ان ياتي (متى 11 : 14)

14 - مناداته بالبشارة في الجليل:
و لكن لا يكون ظلام للتي عليها ضيق كما اهان الزمان الاول ارض زبولون و ارض نفتالي يكرم الاخير طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم الشعب السالك في الظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما الجالسون في ارض ظلال الموت اشرق عليهم نور (اش 9: 1 ، 2 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
(مت 4: 12 – 16 )
12- و لما سمع يسوع ان يوحنا اسلم انصرف الى الجليل.
13- و ترك الناصرة و اتى فسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون و نفتاليم.
14- لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل.
15- ارض زبولون و ارض نفتاليم طريق البحر عبر الاردن جليل الامم.
16- الشعب الجالس في ظلمة ابصر نورا عظيما و الجالسون في كورة الموت و ظلاله اشرق عليهم نور.

15 - التنبؤ بأنه سيكون نبياً:
يقيم لك الرب الهك نبيا من وسطك من اخوتك مثلي له تسمعون (تث 18: 15 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة:
فلما راى الناس الاية التي صنعها يسوع قالوا ان هذا هو بالحقيقة النبي الاتي الى العالم. (يوحنا 6: 14)
فيلبس وجد نثنائيل و قال له وجدنا الذي كتب عنه موسى في الناموس و الانبياء يسوع ابن يوسف الذي من الناصرة. ( يوحنا 1 : 45 )
فان موسى قال للاباء ان نبيا مثلي سيقيم لكم الرب الهكم من اخوتكم له تسمعون في كل ما يكلمكم به. ( اع 3 : 22 )

16 - التنبؤ بأنه يكون كاهناً على رتبة ملكي صادق 
اقسم الرب و لن يندم انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق (مز 110: 4 )

 تحقق هذه النبوة: 
حيث دخل يسوع كسابق لاجلنا صائرا على رتبة ملكي صادق رئيس كهنة الى الابد(عب 6: 20 )
كذلك المسيح ايضا لم يمجد نفسه ليصير رئيس كهنة بل الذي قال له انت ابني انا اليوم ولدتك. كما يقول ايضا في موضع اخر انت كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق. ( عب 5: 5 و 6 )
و ذلك اكثر وضوحا ايضا ان كان على شبه ملكي صادق يقوم كاهن اخر. قد صار ليس بحسب ناموس وصية جسدية بل بحسب قوة حياة لا تزول. لانه يشهد انك كاهن الى الابد على رتبة ملكي صادق. ( عب 7: 15 – 17 )

17 - ذكر بعض صفاته: 
و يحل عليه روح الرب روح الحكمة و الفهم روح المشورة و القوة روح المعرفة و مخافة الرب و لذته تكون في مخافة الرب فلا يقضي بحسب نظر عينه و لا يحكم بحسب سمع اذنيه بل يقضي بالعدل للمساكين و يحكم بالانصاف لبائسي الارض و يضرب الارض بقضيب فمه و يميت المنافق بنفخة شفتيه
(اش 11: 2 ، 3 ، 4 )
احببت البر و ابغضت الاثم من اجل ذلك مسحك الله بدهن الابتهاج اكثر من رفقائك ( مز 45: 7 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
و اما يسوع فكان يتقدم في الحكمة و القامة و النعمة عند الله و الناس(لوقا 2: 52 )
روح الرب علي لانه مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاشفي المنكسري القلوب لانادي للماسورين بالاطلاق و للعمي بالبصر و ارسل المنسحقين في الحرية. ( لو 4: 18 )

18 - دخوله الانتصاري إلى اورشليم: 
ابتهجي جدا يا ابنة صهيون اهتفي يا بنت اورشليم هوذا ملكك ياتي اليك هو عادل و منصور وديع و راكب على حمار و على جحش ابن اتان ( زك 9: 9 )
هوذا الرب قد اخبر الى اقصى الارض قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا مخلصك ات ها اجرته معه و جزاؤه امامه ( اش 62: 11 )

 اتمام هذه النبوة: 
(يوحنا 12 : 12 ـ 16 )
12- و في الغد سمع الجمع الكثير الذي جاء الى العيد ان يسوع ات الى اورشليم.
13- فاخذوا سعوف النخل و خرجوا للقائه و كانوا يصرخون اوصنا مبارك الاتي باسم الرب ملك اسرائيل.
14- و وجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب.
15- لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك ياتي جالسا على جحش اتان.
16- و هذه الامور لم يفهمها تلاميذه اولا و لكن لما تمجد يسوع حينئذ تذكروا ان هذه كانت مكتوبة عنه و انهم صنعوا هذه له. 
( مت 21: 1 – 11 )
1- و لما قربوا من اورشليم و جاءوا الى بيت فاجي عند جبل الزيتون حينئذ ارسل يسوع تلميذين.
2- قائلا لهما اذهبا الى القرية التي امامكما فللوقت تجدان اتانا مربوطة و جحشا معها فحلاهما و اتياني بهما.
3- و ان قال لكما احد شيئا فقولا الرب محتاج اليهما فللوقت يرسلهما.
4- فكان هذا كله لكي يتم ما قيل بالنبي القائل.
5- قولوا لابنة صهيون هوذا ملكك ياتيك وديعا راكبا على اتان و جحش ابن اتان.
6- فذهب التلميذان و فعلا كما امرهما يسوع.
7- و اتيا بالاتان و الجحش و وضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما.
8- و الجمع الاكثر فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق و اخرون قطعوا اغصانا من الشجر و فرشوها في الطريق.
9- و الجموع الذين تقدموا و الذين تبعوا كانوا يصرخون قائلين اوصنا لابن داود مبارك الاتي باسم الرب اوصنا في الاعالي.
10- و لما دخل اورشليم ارتجت المدينة كلها قائلة من هذا.
11- فقالت الجموع هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل.

19 - غيرة بيت الرب والتعييرات
لان غيرة بيتك اكلتني و تعييرات معيريك وقعت علي (مز 69 : 9)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و وجد في الهيكل الذين كانوا يبيعون بقرا و غنما و حماما و الصيارف جلوسا (يو 2 : 14)
فصنع سوطا من حبال و طرد الجميع من الهيكل الغنم و البقر و كب دراهم الصيارف و قلب موائدهم (يو 2 : 15)
و قال لباعة الحمام ارفعوا هذه من ههنا لا تجعلوا بيت ابي بيت تجارة (يو 2 : 16)
فتذكر تلاميذه انه مكتوب غيرة بيتك اكلتني (يوحنا 2 : 17)

20 - التنبؤ عن أن اليهود سيرفضونه: 
محتقر و مخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع و مختبر الحزن و كمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به ( اش 53: 3 )
قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه ( مز 2: 2 )
الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون قد صار راس الزاوية (مز 118 : 22)

 اتمام هذه النبوة:
الى خاصته جاء و خاصته لم تقبله. (يو 1: 11 )
و مع انه كان قد صنع امامهم ايات هذا عددها لم يؤمنوا به (يو 12 : 37)
فقاموا و اخرجوه خارج المدينة و جاءوا به الى حافة الجبل الذي كانت مدينتهم مبنية عليه حتى يطرحوه الى اسفل. ( ولوقا 4: 29 )
لكن ينبغي اولا ان يتالم كثيرا و يرفض من هذا الجيل. ( لو 17: 25 ) 
قال لهم يسوع اما قراتم قط في الكتب الحجر الذي رفضه البناؤون هو قد صار راس الزاوية من قبل الرب كان هذا و هو عجيب في اعيننا (متى 21 : 42)
فصرخوا بجملتهم قائلين خذ هذا و اطلق لنا باراباس. ( لو 23: 18 )
لذلك يتضمن ايضا في الكتاب هانذا اضع في صهيون حجر زاوية مختارا كريما و الذي يؤمن به لن يخزى (بطرس الاولى 2 : 6)


21 - تآمر الرؤساء والملوك
لماذا ارتجت الامم و تفكر الشعوب في الباطل (مزامير 2 : 1)
قام ملوك الارض و تامر الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه قائلين (مزامير 2 : 2)
لنقطع قيودهما و لنطرح عنا ربطهما (مزامير 2 : 3)

تحقق هذه النبوة: 
قامت ملوك الارض و اجتمع الرؤساء معا على الرب و على مسيحه (اعمال الرسل 4 : 26)


22 - ذكر ان أحد المقربين منه هو الذي يسلمه:
ايضا رجل سلامتي الذي وثقت به اكل خبزي رفع علي عقبه(مز 41: 9 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
( مت 26 : 14 ـ 16 )
14- حينئذ ذهب واحد من الاثني عشر الذي يدعى يهوذا الاسخريوطي الى رؤساء الكهنة.
15- و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة.
16- و من ذلك الوقت كان يطلب فرصة ليسلمه.


23 - التنبؤ بأنه سيباع بثلاثين من الفضة:
فقلت لهم ان حسن في اعينكم فاعطوني اجرتي و الا فامتنعوا فوزنوا اجرتي ثلاثين من الفضة ( زك 11: 12 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
و قال ماذا تريدون ان تعطوني و انا اسلمه اليكم فجعلوا له ثلاثين من الفضة. (مت 26: 15 )

24 - التنبؤ بأن الفضة تعاد ويشترى بها حقل الفخاري: 
(زك 11 : 13 )
فقال لي الرب القها الى الفخاري الثمن الكريم الذي ثمنوني به فاخذت الثلاثين من الفضة و القيتها الى الفخاري في بيت الرب

v اتمام هذه النبوة:
( مت 27 : 5 ـ 7 )
5- فطرح الفضة في الهيكل و انصرف ثم مضى و خنق نفسه.
6- فاخذ رؤساء الكهنة الفضة و قالوا لا يحل ان نلقيها في الخزانة لانها ثمن دم.
7- فتشاوروا و اشتروا بها حقل الفخاري مقبرة للغرباء.


25 - التنبؤ بأن وظيفة يهوذا يأخذها آخر:
اذا حوكم فليخرج مذنبا و صلاته فلتكن خطية لتكن ايامه قليلة و وظيفته لياخذها اخر(مز 109: 7 ، 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(اعمال 1: 16 - 20 )
16- ايها الرجال الاخوة كان ينبغي ان يتم هذا المكتوب الذي سبق الروح القدس فقاله بفم داود عن يهوذا الذي صار دليلا للذين قبضوا على يسوع.
17- اذ كان معدودا بيننا و صار له نصيب في هذه الخدمة.
18- فان هذا اقتنى حقلا من اجرة الظلم و اذ سقط على وجهه انشق من الوسط فانسكبت احشاؤه كلها.
19- و صار ذلك معلوما عند جميع سكان اورشليم حتى دعي ذلك الحقل في لغتهم حقل دما اي حقل دم.
20- لانه مكتوب في سفر المزامير لتصر داره خرابا و لا يكن فيها ساكن و لياخذ وظيفته اخر.


26 - التنبؤ بالقبض علي السيد المسيح 
احاطت بي ثيران كثيرة اقوياء باشان اكتنفتني (مزامير 22 : 12)
فغروا علي افواههم كاسد مفترس مزمجر (مزامير 22 : 13)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
ثم قال يسوع لرؤساءالكهنة و قواد جند الهيكل و الشيوخ المقبلين عليه كانه على لص خرجتم بسيوف و عصي (لوقا 22 : 52)
اذ كنت معكم كل يوم في الهيكل لم تمدوا علي الايادي و لكن هذه ساعتكم و سلطان الظلمة (لوقا 22 : 53)
فاخذوه و ساقوه و ادخلوه الى بيت رئيس الكهنة و اما بطرس فتبعه من بعيد (لوقا 22 : 54)
ثم ان الجند و القائد و خدام اليهود قبضوا على يسوع و اوثقوه (يوحنا 18 : 12)
فاخذ عسكر الوالي يسوع الى دار الولاية و جمعوا عليه كل الكتيبة (متى 27 : 27)


27 - التنبؤ بهروب التلاميذ
استيقظ يا سيف على راعي و على رجل رفقتي يقول رب الجنود اضرب الراعي فتتشتت الغنم و ارد يدي علىالصغار (زكريا 13 : 7)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
حينئذ قال لهم يسوع كلكم تشكون في في هذه الليلة لانه مكتوب اني اضرب الراعي فتتبدد خراف الرعية (متى 26 : 31)
و اما هذا كله فقد كان لكي تكمل كتب الانبياء حينئذ تركه التلاميذ كلهم و هربوا (متى 26 : 56)


28 - التنبؤ بقيام شهود زور ضد المسيح:
لا تسلمني الى مرام مضايقي لانه قد قام علي شهود زور و نافث ظلم( مز 27: 12 )
شهود زور يقومون و عما لم اعلم يسالونني ( مز 35: 11 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
( مت 26: 59 ـ 61)
59- و كان رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ و المجمع كله يطلبون شهادة زور على يسوع لكي يقتلوه.
60- فلم يجدوا و مع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا و لكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور.
61- و قالا هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله و في ثلاثة ايام ابنيه.


29 - ذكر صمت المسيح عندما أتهم:
ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه(اش 53: 7 ) . 
و اما انا فكاصم لا اسمع و كابكم لا يفتح فاهو اكون مثل انسان لا يسمع و ليس في فمه حجة ( مز 34 : 13 ، 14 ) 

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
فقام رئيس الكهنة و قال له اما تجيب بشيء ماذا يشهد به هذان عليك.و اما يسوع فكان ساكتا (مت 26: 62 و 63 )
و بينما كان رؤساء الكهنة و الشيوخ يشتكون عليه لم يجب بشيء. ( مت 27 : 12 )


30 - التنبؤ بأنه سوف يحاكم ويصير مذنبا على الرغم من براءته
من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله من كان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي (اشعياء 53 : 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و لما كان الصباح تشاور جميع رؤساء الكهنة و شيوخ الشعب على يسوع حتى يقتلوه (متى 27 )
فاوثقوه و مضوا به و دفعوه الى بيلاطس البنطي الوالي (متى 27 : 2)
فقام كل جمهورهم و جاءوا به الى بيلاطس (لوقا 23 : 1)
فكانوا يلجون باصوات عظيمة طالبين ان يصلب فقويت اصواتهم و اصوات رؤساء الكهنة (لوقا 23 : 23)


31 - التنبؤ بأنه يبغض من دون سبب: 
اكثر من شعر راسي الذين يبغضونني بلا سبب اعتز مستهلكي اعدائي ظلما حينئذ رددت الذي لم اخطفه (مز 69: 4 )
( مز 109 : 2 ، 3 )
2- لانه قد انفتح علي فم الشرير و فم الغش تكلموا معي بلسان كذب.
3- بكلام بغض احاطوا بي و قاتلوني بلا سبب.

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
(يوحنا 15: 23ـ 25 )
23- الذي يبغضني يبغض ابي ايضا.
24- لو لم اكن قد عملت بينهم اعمالا لم يعملها احد غيري لم تكن لهم خطية و اما الان فقد راوا و ابغضوني انا و ابي.
25- لكن لكي تتم الكلمة المكتوبة في ناموسهم انهم ابغضوني بلا سبب.

32 - التنبؤ بأنه سيلطم على خده ويتفل عليه:
بذلت ظهري للضاربين و خدي للناتفين وجهي لم استر عن العار و البصق ( اش 50 : 6 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة:
فابتدا قوم يبصقون عليه و يغطون وجهه و يلكمونه و يقولون له تنبا و كان الخدام يلطمونه. (مر 14: 65)
و لما قال هذا لطم يسوع واحد من الخدام كان واقفا قائلا اهكذا تجاوب رئيس الكهنة. ( يوحنا 18: 22 )


33 - حمل بلا عيب 
و انا كخروف داجن يساق الى الذبح و لم اعلم انهم فكروا علي افكارا قائلين لنهلك الشجرة بثمرها و نقطعه من ارض الاحياء فلا يذكر بعد اسمه (ارميا 11 : 19 )
ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساق الى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه (اشعياء 53 : 7 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و في الغد نظر يوحنا يسوع مقبلا اليه فقال هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم (يوحنا 1 : 29 )

و لا تفكرون انه خير لنا ان يموت انسان واحد عن الشعب و لا تهلك الامة كلها و لم يقل هذا من نفسه بل اذ كان رئيسا للكهنة في تلك السنة تنبا انيسوع مزمع ان يموت عن الامة و ليس عن الامة فقط بل ليجمع ابناء الله المتفرقين الى واحد (يوحنا 11 : 50 ـ 52)

34 - التنبؤ بوقوف أقاربه من بعيد
احبائي و اصحابي يقفون تجاه ضربتي واقاربي وقفوا بعيدا (مزامير 38 : 11 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و كان جميع معارفه و نساءكن قد تبعنه من الجليل واقفين من بعيد ينظرون ذلك (لوقا 23 : 49 )

35 - تركه للعذاب نيابة عن البشر
(اش 53: 4 و 5 و6 و12)
لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها و نحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه و بحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللنا ملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين
الهي الهي لماذا تركتني بعيدا عن خلاصي عن كلام زفيري (مزامير 22 : 1 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(مت 8: 16 و 17 )
16- و لما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين فاخرج الارواح بكلمة و جميع المرضى شفاهم.
17- لكي يتم ما قيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا.
و نحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني اي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني (متى 27 : 46)
الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا و اقيم لاجل تبريرنا ( رو 4: 25 )
فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب. ( 1 كو 15: 3 )

36- التنبؤ بأنه يصلي لأجل أعدائه: 
بدل محبتي يخاصمونني اما انا فصلاة (مز 109: 4 )
لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين( اش 53: 12 )

v تحقق هذهالنبوة:
فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لانهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون و اذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها. (لو 23: 

37 - التنبؤ بأنه يصلب مع أثمه
و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين وشفع في المذنبين( اش 53 : 12 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
حينئذ صلب معه لصان واحد عن اليمين و واحد عن اليسار. (مت 27: 38 )
27- و صلبوا معه لصين واحد عن يمينه و اخر عن يساره.
28- فتم الكتاب القائل و احصي مع اثمة. ( مر 15: 27 و 28)
و لما مضوا به الى الموضع الذي يدعى جمجمة صلبوه هناك مع المذنبين واحدا عن يمينه و الاخر عن يساره. ( لو 23: 33 )

38 - التنبؤ بأن ستثقب يداه وقدماه:
لانه قد احاطت بي كلاب جماعة من الاشرار اكتنفتني ثقبوا يدي و رجلي ( مز 22: 16 )
و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره ( زك 12: 10)


v تحقق هذه النبوة:
و ايضا يقول كتاب اخر سينظرون الى الذي طعنوه. ( يو 19 : 37 )
فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن ( يو 20: 25 )
ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا. ( يو 20: 27 )

39 – التنبؤ بالقاءالقرعة على ثيابه:
يقسمون ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي يقترعون(مز 22: 18 )

v تمام هذه النبوة:
و لما صلبوه اقتسموا ثيابه مقترعين عليها ماذا ياخذ كل واحد. (مر 15: 24 )
فقال بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه لمن يكون ليتم الكتاب القائل اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم و على لباسي القوا قرعة هذا فعله العسكر. ( يو 19: 24 )

40 - التنبؤ بأن سيهزأ به ويهان: 
(مز 22: 6 ـ 8 )
6- اما انا فدودة لا انسان عار عند البشر و محتقر الشعب.
7- كل الذين يرونني يستهزئون بي يفغرون الشفاه و ينغضون الراس قائلين.
8- اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به.


v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
( مت 27: 39 ـ 44 )
39- و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم.
40- قائلين يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام خلص نفسك ان كنت ابن الله فانزل عن الصليب.
41- و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة ايضا و هم يستهزئون مع الكتبة و الشيوخ قالوا.
42- خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها ان كان هو ملك اسرائيل فلينزل الان عن الصليب فنؤمن به.
43- قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله.
44- و بذلك ايضا كان اللصان اللذان صلبا معه يعيرانه.

( مر 15 : 29 ـ 32 )
29- و كان المجتازون يجدفون عليه و هم يهزون رؤوسهم قائلين اه يا ناقض الهيكل و بانيه في ثلاثة ايام.
30- خلص نفسك و انزل عن الصليب.
31- و كذلك رؤساء الكهنة و هم مستهزئون فيما بينهم مع الكتبة قالوا خلص اخرين و اما نفسه فما يقدر ان يخلصها.
32- لينزل الان المسيح ملك اسرائيل عن الصليب لنرى و نؤمن و اللذان صلبا معه كانا يعيرانه.

41 - التنبؤ بأنه سيقدم له مرارة مع خل:
و يجعلون في طعامي علقما و في عطشي يسقونني خلا ( مز 69 : 21 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة:
و كان اناء موضوعا مملوا خلا فملاوا اسفنجة من الخل و وضعوها على زوفا و قدموها الى فمه. ( يو 19: 29 )
اعطوه خلا ممزوجا بمرارة ليشرب ولما ذاق لم يرد ان يشرب.( مت 27: 34 )

42 - التنبؤ بأنه سيسمع كلمات نبوية تعاد على سمعه استهزاء به:
اتكل على الرب فلينجه لينقذه لانه سر به ( مز 22 : 8 )

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
قد اتكل على الله فلينقذه الان ان اراده لانه قال انا ابن الله. (مت 27: 43 )

43 – التنبؤ بالزلزلة والظلمةاليس من اجل هذا ترتعد الارض و ينوح كل ساكن فيها و تطمو كلها كنهر و تفيض و تنضب كنيل مصر ويكون في ذلك اليوم يقول السيد الرب اني اغيب الشمس في الظهر و اقتم الارض في يوم نور (عاموس 8 :8 ، 9)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و اذا حجاب الهيكل قدانشق الى اثنين من فوق الى اسفل و الارض تزلزلت و الصخور تشققت (متى 27 : 51 )
و اما قائد المئة و الذين معه يحرسونيسوع فلما راوا الزلزلة و ما كان خافوا جدا و قالوا حقا كان هذا ابن الله (متى 27 : 54 )
و من الساعة السادسة كانت ظلمة على كلالارض الى الساعة التاسعة (متى 27 : 45 )

44 - التنبؤ انه سيتودع فى يدى الاب روحه
في يدك استودع روحي فديتني يا رب اله الحق (مزامير 31 : 5)

v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و نادى يسوع بصوت عظيم و قال يا ابتاه في يديك استودع روحي و لما قال هذا اسلم الروح (لوقا 23 : 46 )

45 - التنبؤ بأن جنبه يثقَب: 
و افيض على بيت داود و على سكان اورشليم روح النعمة و التضرعات فينظرون الي الذي طعنوه و ينوحون عليه كنائح على وحيد له و يكونون في مرارة عليه كمن هو في مرارة على بكره (زك 12 : 10 )

v اتمام هذه النبوة: 
لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة و للوقت خرج دم و ماء. (يو 19: 34)

46 - لا يكسر عظم من عظمه 
يحفظ جميع عظامه واحد منها لا ينكسر(مز 34: 20 )
عظما لا تكسروا منه ( خر 12: 46 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و اما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم راوه قد مات... لان هذا كان ليتم الكتاب القائل عظم لا يكسر منه. (يو 19: 33 ، 36 )

47 - الذي بلا خطية مات من اجلنا
لكن احزاننا حملها و اوجاعنا تحملها ونحن حسبناه مصابا مضروبا من الله و مذلولا و هو مجروح لاجل معاصينا مسحوق لاجل اثامنا تاديب سلامنا عليه وبحبره شفينا كلنا كغنم ضللناملنا كل واحد الى طريقه و الرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا ظلم اما هو فتذلل و لم يفتح فاه كشاة تساقالى الذبح و كنعجة صامتة امام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه من الضغطة و من الدينونة اخذ و في جيله منكان يظن انه قطع من ارض الاحياء انه ضرب من اجل ذنب شعبي و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موتهعلى انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش اما الرب فسر بان يسحقه بالحزن ان جعل نفسه ذبيحة اثم يرى نسلا تطول ايامه و مسرة الرب بيده تنجح من تعب نفسه يرى و يشبع و عبدي البار بمعرفته يبرر كثيرين و اثامهم هو يحملها لذلك اقسم له بين الاعزاء و مع العظماء يقسم غنيمة من اجل انه سكب للموت نفسه و احصي مع اثمة و هو حمل خطية كثيرين و شفع في المذنبين
(اشعياء 53 : 4 ـ 12 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
من منكم يبكتني على خطية فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي ( يو 8 : 46 ) 
انا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف (يوحنا 10 : 11 )
الذي حمل هو نفسه خطايانا في جسده على الخشبة لكي نموت عن الخطايا فنحيا للبر الذي بجلدته شفيتم (بطرس الاولى 2 : 24 )
و لما صار المساء قدموا اليه مجانين كثيرين فاخرج الارواح بكلمة وجميع المرضى شفاهم (متى 8 : 16 )
لكي يتم ماقيل باشعياء النبي القائل هو اخذ اسقامنا و حمل امراضنا (متى 8 : 17 )
الذي اسلم من اجل خطايانا و اقيم لاجل تبريرنا (رومية 4 : 25 )
فانني سلمت اليكم في الاول ما قبلته انا ايضا ان المسيح مات من اجل خطايانا حسب الكتب (1كو 15 : 3 )


47 - أنه يدفن مع غني عند موته:
و جعل مع الاشرار قبره و مع غني عند موته على انه لم يعمل ظلما و لم يكن في فمه غش(اش 53: 9 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(مت 27: 57 ـ 60 )
57- و لما كان المساء جاء رجل غني من الرامة اسمه يوسف و كان هو ايضا تلميذا ليسوع.
58- فهذا تقدم الى بيلاطس و طلب جسد يسوع فامر بيلاطس حينئذ ان يعطى الجسد.
59- فاخذ يوسف الجسد و لفه بكتان نقي.
60- و وضعه في قبره الجديد الذي كان قد نحته في الصخرة ثم دحرج حجرا كبيرا على باب القبر و مضى.


48 – التنبؤ بأطلاق اسري الجحيم
ليتك تواريني في الهاوية و تخفيني الى ان ينصرف غضبك و تعين لي اجلا فتذكرني (ايوب 14 : 13 )
لتفتح عيون العمي لتخرج من الحبس الماسورين من بيت السجن الجالسين في الظلمة (اشعياء 42 : 7 )
قائلا للاسرى اخرجوا للذينفي الظلام اظهروا على الطرق يرعون و في كل الهضاب مرعاهم (اشعياء 49 : 9 )
روح السيد الرب علي لان الرب مسحني لابشر المساكين ارسلني لاعصب منكسري القلب لانادي للمسبيين بالعتق و للماسورين بالاطلاق ( اش 61 : 1 )
من يد الهاوية افديهم من الموت اخلصهم اين اوباؤك يا موت اين شوكتك يا هاوية تختفي الندامة عن عيني (هوشع 13 : 14 )
و انت ايضا فاني بدم عهدك قد اطلقت اسراك من الجب الذي ليس فيه ماء ارجعوا الى الحصن يا اسرى الرجاء اليوم ايضا اصرح اني ارد عليك ضعفين(زكريا 9 : 11 ، 12)


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
لذلك يقول اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا واعطى الناس عطايا و اما انه صعدفما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى (افسس 4 : 8، 9 )

49 - التنبؤ بقيامته من بين الأموات: 
لانك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية لن تدع تقيك يرى فسادا (مز 16: 10)
انا اضطجعت و نمت استيقظت لان الرب يعضدني (مزامير 3 : 5 )
يحيينا بعد يومين في اليوم الثالث يقيمنا فنحيا امامه (هوشع 6 : 2 )
من ذلك الوقت ابتدا يسوع يظهر لتلاميذه انه ينبغي ان يذهب الى اورشليم و يتالم كثيرا من الشيوخ و رؤساء الكهنة و الكتبة و يقتل و في اليوم الثالث يقوم. ( مت 16: 21 )


v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
و فيما هما منطلقتان لتخبرا تلاميذه اذا يسوع لاقاهما و قال سلام لكما فتقدمتا و امسكتا بقدميه و سجدتا له. ( مت 28: 9 ) 
( لو24: 36 ـ 48 )
36- و فيما هم يتكلمون بهذا وقف يسوع نفسه في وسطهم و قال لهم سلام لكم.
37- فجزعوا و خافوا و ظنوا انهم نظروا روحا.
38- فقال لهم ما بالكم مضطربين و لماذا تخطر افكار في قلوبكم.
39- انظروا يدي و رجلي اني انا هو جسوني و انظروا فان الروح ليس له لحم و عظام كما ترون لي.
40- و حين قال هذا اراهم يديه و رجليه.
41- و بينما هم غير مصدقين من الفرح و متعجبين قال لهم اعندكم ههنا طعام.
42- فناولوه جزءا من سمك مشوي و شيئا من شهد عسل.
43- فاخذ و اكل قدامهم.
44- و قال لهم هذا هو الكلام الذي كلمتكم به و انا بعد معكم انه لا بد ان يتم جميع ما هو مكتوب عني في ناموس موسى و الانبياء و المزامير.
45- حينئذ فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب.
46- و قال لهم هكذا هو مكتوب و هكذا كان ينبغي ان المسيح يتالم و يقوم من الاموات في اليوم الثالث.
47- و ان يكرز باسمه بالتوبة و مغفرة الخطايا لجميع الامم مبتدا من اورشليم.
48- و انتم شهود لذلك.

50 - التنبؤ بصعوده: 
صعدت الى العلاء سبيت سبيا قبلت عطايا بين الناس و ايضا المتمردين للسكن ايها الرب الاله(مز 68: 18 )
v تحقق هذه النبوة: 
(لو 24: 50 - 51 )
50- و اخرجهم خارجا الى بيت عنيا و رفع يديه و باركهم.
51- و فيما هو يباركهم انفرد عنهم و اصعد الى السماء .
و لما قال هذا ارتفع و هم ينظرون و اخذته سحابة عن اعينهم. ( اعمال 1: 9)



وفي الاخر

المسيح من كل سفر

التكوين:

المسيح هو نسل المرأة

(تكوين 15:3)

الخروج:

المسيح فصحنا ذبح لأجلنا

(خروج12)

اللاويين:

رئيس الكهنة

(لاويين24،7:9)

العدد:

الصخرة المضروبة والحية النحاسية

(عدد11:20)

التثنية:

المسيح النبي الآتي

(تثنية15:18)

يشوع:

المسيح رئيس جند الرب

(يشوع 13:5-15)

القضاة:

المسيح العجيب

(قضاة22،18:13)

راعوث:

المسيح الفادي ووليّ أمرنا

(راعوث 10،9:4)

صموئيل الأول:

المسيح الملك الممسوح

(1 صموئيل 10:1)

صموئيل الثاني:

المسيح حامل الخطية

(2 صموئيل 13:12)

الملوك الأول:

المسيح المذخر فيه كنوز الحكمة

(1 ملوك 12:3)

الملوك الثاني:

المسيح مطهّر الخطايا

(2 ملوك 14:5)

(1)أخبار الأيام :

الفاعل لأعمال عديدة

(1 أخبار 23،22:11)

(2)أخبار الأيام :

المسيح الأعظم من الهيكل

(2 أخبار 1:7-2)

عزرا:

المسيح المسدد حاجات شعبه

(عزرا 4:6،31:8)

نحميا:

المسيح الغيور على بيت الرب

(نحميا 4:1)

أستير:

المسيح المخلص لشعبه

(أستير 16:4)

أيوب:

المسيح الولي والفادي الحي

(أيوب 25:19)

المزامير:

المسيح المصلوبوالراعي والملك

(مزمور 22-24)

الأمثال :

المسيح حكمة الله

(أمثال 1:8)

الجامعة:

المسيح شبع القلب وكفايته

(جامعة 13:12)

نشيد الأنشاد:

المسيح المحب والمحبوب

(نشيد 9:5-16)

أشعيا:

المسيح الابن والعبد المتألم

(أشعيا 53،14:17)

أرميا

المسيح الملك البار

(ارميا5:23)

مراثي ارميا:

المسيح المذلول لأجل آثام شعبه

(مراثي 12:1)

حزقيال:

المسيح الذي له الحكم

(حزقيال 27:21)

دانيال:

المسيح المقطوع بسبب خطايا شعبه وابن الله مع الفتية في النار

(دانيال 26:9 ، 26:3)

هوشع:

المسيح الشافي ارتداد شعبه

(هوشع 4:14)

يوئيل:

المسيح القادم للقضاء

(يوئيل 1:2)

عاموس:

المسيح مقيم مظلّة داود

(عاموس 11:9)

عوبديا:

المسيح الملك المنتصر

(عوبديا 21:1)

يونان:

المسيح المدفون والمقام

(يونان 10:2،17:1)

ميخا:

المسيح المولود في بيت لحم

(ميخا 2:5)

ناحوم:

المسيح الرحوم والعادل

(ناحوم 3:1)

حقوق:

المسيح نبع الفرح ومشبع القلب

(حقوق 19،18:3)

صفنيا:

المسيح القدير والجبار في الخلاص

(صفنيا 17:3)

حجي:

المسيح مشتهى كل الأمم

(حجي 7:2)

زكريا:

المسيح المجروح في بيت أحبائه

(زكريا 6:13)

ملاخي:

المسيح شمس البر

(ملاخي 2:4)















العهد الجديد









متى:

المسيح الملك

(متى 5:21)

مرقس:

المسيح العبد

(مرقس 45:10)

لوقا:

المسيح ابن الانسان

(لوقا 10:19)

يوحنا:

المسيح ابن الله

(يوحنا 31:20)

أعمال الرسل:

المسيح المقام والصاعد إلى السماء

(أعمال 11:1)

رومية:

المسيح ر الله

(رومية 26،22:3)

كورنثوس الأولى:

المسيح قوة الله وحكمة الله

(1 كورنثوس 23:1)

كورنثوس الثانية:

المسيح نصرنا

(2 كورنثوس 14:2)

غلاطية:

المسيح حريتنا

(غلاطية 1:5)

أفسس:

المسيح سلامنا وقوتنا

(أفسس10:6،14:2)

فيليبي:

المسيح فرحنا

(فيليبي 4:4)

كولوسي:

المسيح حياتنا

(كولوسي 4:2)

تسالونيكي الأولى:

المسيح رجاؤنا

(1 تسالونيكي 3:1)

تسالونيكي الثانية:

المسيح عزاؤنا

(2 تسالونيكي 17،16:2)

تيموثاوس الأولى:

المسيح الوسيط الوحيد

(1 تيموثاوس 16:3،5:2)

تيموثاوس الثانية:

المسيح ديان الأحياء والأموات

(2 تيموثاوس 1:4)

تيطس:

المسيح انتظارنا

(تيطس 13:2)

فيليمون:

المسيح المسدد ديننا

(فيليمون19،18)

العبرانيين:

المسيح راعي الخراف العظيم

(العبرانيين 20:13،2:1)

يعقوب:

المسيح حياة إيماننا

(يعقوب 1:2)

بطرس الأولى:

المسيح مثالنا

(1 بطرس 21:2)

بطرس الثانية:

المسيح موضوع معرفتنا

(2 بطرس 18:3)

يوحنا الأولى:

المسيح أساس إيماننا

(1 يوحنا12،11:5)

يوحنا الثانية:

المسيح ابن الآب بالحق والمحبة

(2 يوحنا 3)

يوحنا الثالثة:

المسيح قوة الحق فينا

(3 يوحنا 3)

يهوذا:

المسيح حافظنا

(يهوذا 24)

رؤيا يوحنا:

المسيح ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب

(رؤيا 16:19)
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*امثلة علي اثبات الوهية السيد المسيح من سياق كلامه



بعد ان اثبت وبوضوح ان المسيح قال لفظيا انا هو الله وايضا وضحت لقب المسيح ومفهوم المسيايا من الفكر اليهودي وايضا اوضحت القاب المسيح واوضحت ان المسيح واحد مع الاب في كل شيئ وحدانية مطلقه وكان فيه الكثير من كلام رب المجد الذي يثبت لاهوته

ففي هذا الملف لن اكرر ما ذكرت سابقا ولكن اضيف عليه امثله قليله من الكثير الذي ذكره المسيح عن اثبات لاهوته من بعض اقواله واقوال تلاميذه ورسله

وساعرض الاعداد بدون تعليق الا اشياء بسيطه جدا لان الاعداد لا تحتاج الي تعليق فهي واضحه تماما ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع


وقبل ان اعرض الاعداد ارجو من القارئ ان يطبق اي عدد علي الانبياء ويري هل قال اي نبي مثل هذا الكلام عن نفسه

او هل يستطيع اي نبي ان يتجرأ ويقول مثل هذا الكلام ام هو اعلان واضح عن لاهوت المسيح



كلام يوحنا المعمدان والذي نقله يوحنا الحبيب

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 15

يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي».

فهو رغم انه ولد بالجسد بعد يوحنا ولكنه كائن قبل يوحنا



والمسيح قال في وجوده

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58

قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».

فهو يؤكد علي وجوده ليس فقط قبل يوحنا ولكنه قائم قبل ابراهيم وهذا تاكيد لازليته



واكد ايضا ابديته

إنجيل متى 28: 20

وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.

فهو موجود الي انقضاء الدهر



وايضا موجود بلا حدود

إنجيل متى 18: 20

لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».

فهو موجود مع اي اثنين يجتمعوا باسمه في اي زمان ومكان



والمسيح ايضا اكد ازليته ابديته

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 13

أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».

فهو كائن قبل البداية وبعد النهايه وهو الاول والاخر

وقد افردت ملف كامل لهؤلاء الاعداد الست



وايضا وجوده في كل مكان في اثناء تجسده

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.

فهو نزل اولا ويصعد ايضا وهو في نفس الوقت ملئ السموات والارض



وهو اتي من السماء

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 51

أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 23

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 16: 27

لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي، وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ خَرَجْتُ.



إنجيل يوحنا 16: 28

خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ، وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَيْضًا أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 6: 35

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا.



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.

فهو الطريق وهو الحق المطلق وهو الحياه ذاتها لانه واجد الحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا،

وفيه كانت الحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 4

فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ،



وهو خالق العالمين

رسالة بولس الرسول الي العبرانيين 1

1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَبِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ،
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل كلوسي 1

14 الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا.
15 الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.
16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.
17 الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ
18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّمًا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
19 لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ أَنْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،
20 وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ: مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، أَمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8

«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

فهو الكائن من الازل والي الابد وهو الاله القدير



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 3

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.

هو واجد كل شيئ

عدد مهم

سفر مراثي إرميا 4: 20


نَفَسُ أُنُوفِنَا، مَسِيحُ الرَّبِّ، أُخِذَ فِي حُفَرِهِمِ. الَّذِي قُلْنَا عَنْهُ: « فِي ظِلِّهِ نَعِيشُ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ».

وبالبحث عن نفس انوفنا رغم انها تعبير قديم كنعاني ولكن اصله في التكوين

سفر التكوين 2: 7


وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ تُرَابًا مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَنَفَخَ فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ آدَمُ نَفْسًا حَيَّةً.

فنفهم ان الذي نفخ النفس الحيه هو المسيح

واليهود اكدوا انه اعترف بلاهوته

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 33

أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»

فهو كلامه واضح انه اعلان عن لاهوته



وهو رب اليوم السابع

إنجيل متى 12: 8

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

لان الرب خلق العالم في ستة ايام ونحن في اليوم السابع وهو رب اليوم السابع

سفر اللاويين 19: 30

سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَ، وَمَقْدِسِي تَهَابُونَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.



ويغفر الخطايا

إنجيل متى 9: 2

وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ».

وايضا للمراه

إنجيل لوقا 7: 48

ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا: «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ».

فهل يغفر الخطايا غير الله



له سلطان علي الملائكه والملكوت والخليقه كلها

إنجيل متى 13: 41

يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ،



إنجيل متى 28: 18

فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ،



وسلطان علي الشياطين

إنجيل متى 10: 1

ثُمَّ دَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ حَتَّى يُخْرِجُوهَا، وَيَشْفُوا كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ.



إنجيل مرقس 1: 27

فَتَحَيَّرُوا كُلُّهُمْ، حَتَّى سَأَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا قَائِلِينَ: «مَا هذَا؟ مَا هُوَ هذَا التَّعْلِيمُ الْجَدِيدُ؟ لأَنَّهُ بِسُلْطَانٍ يَأْمُرُ حَتَّى الأَرْوَاحَ النَّجِسَةَ فَتُطِيعُهُ!»

وسلطان علي الهاوية

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 18

وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ! آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.



وله سلطان علي الانبياء ويرسلهم

إنجيل متى 23: 34

لِذلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً، فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ، وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ، وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ،

وبالطبع الذي يرسل الانبياء هو الله

سفر إرميا 25: 4

وَقَدْ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ عَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُرْسِلاً فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ تُمِيلُوا أُذُنَكُمْ لِلسَّمْعِ،



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 6

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «هذِهِ الأَقْوَالُ أَمِينَةٌ وَصَادِقَةٌ. وَالرَّبُّ إِلهُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ سَرِيعًا».



وانه له سلطان علي روحه

نجيل يوحنا 10: 18

لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».

رغم ان الانسان ليس له سلطان علي روحه

سفر الجامعة 8: 8

لَيْسَ لإِنْسَانٍ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الرُّوحِ لِيُمْسِكَ الرُّوحَ، وَلاَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى يَوْمِ الْمَوْتِ، وَلاَ تَخْلِيَةٌ فِي الْحَرْبِ، وَلاَ يُنَجِّي الشَّرُّ أَصْحَابَهُ.



وسلطان الكلمة

إنجيل لوقا 4: 32

فَبُهِتُوا مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ، لأَنَّ كَلاَمَهُ كَانَ بِسُلْطَانٍ.

وكلامه لا يزول

إنجيل متى 24: 35

اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ.

وبالطبع هو الرب لان كلامه كلام الرب

سفر المزامير 119: 89

إِلَى الأَبَدِ يَا رَبُّ كَلِمَتُكَ مُثَبَّتَةٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.



وفاحص قلوب البشر

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 23

وَأَوْلاَدُهَا أَقْتُلُهُمْ بِالْمَوْتِ. فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ.

وبالطبع هذا لله فقط

سفر المزامير 7: 9

لِيَنْتَهِ شَرُّ الأَشْرَارِ وَثَبِّتِ الصِّدِّيقَ. فَإِنَّ فَاحِصَ الْقُلُوبِوَالْكُلَى اللهُ الْبَارُّ.



وهو الديان

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 12

«وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ.



انجيل متي 24

42 «اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ.
43 وَاعْلَمُوا هذَا: أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيِّ هَزِيعٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ، لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ.
44 لِذلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.



انجيل متي 25

31 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.
32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ،
33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 3: 18

اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ.

وهو الديان والذي يؤمن به لا يدان

وهو ابن الله الوحيد وليس مثل البشر



وهو الذي يقيم الموتي

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 25

اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللهِ، وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.



ويعطي حياة ابدية

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 28

وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 17: 2

إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.



إنجيل يوحنا 5: 21

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.



وهو نور العالم

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 12

ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».

وبالطبع النور هو الله

سفر المزامير 27: 1

اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي، مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟



وهو يستجيب لمن يصلي له

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 13

وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ.



وهو الذي يعطي القدره

إنجيل يوحنا 15: 5

أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا.

وبالفعل تلاميذه استطاعوا باسمه

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 13

أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي.



إنجيل لوقا 10: 17

فَرَجَعَ السَّبْعُونَ بِفَرَحٍ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ!».



وهو ابن داود ورب داود

السؤال الذي عجز اليهود علي ان يجاوبوا يسوع

انجيل متي 22

42 قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».
43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:
44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»
46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.

واكده مره اخري

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 16

«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».



ولهذا يجب ان يسجد له الكل

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 10

لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،

ويحب من الكل

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 16: 22

إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ فَلْيَكُنْ أَنَاثِيمَا! مَارَانْ أَثَا.

وهو له كل المجد

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 8

الَّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ.



رسالة يعقوب 2: 1

يَا إِخْوَتِي، لاَ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ إِيمَانُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، رَبِّ الْمَجْدِ، فِي الْمُحَابَاةِ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل غلاطية 1

3 نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ الآبِ، وَمِنْ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،
4 الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا، لِيُنْقِذَنَا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَسَبَ إِرَادَةِ اللهِ وَأَبِينَا،
5 الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الاولي 4

10 وَإِلهُ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ الَّذِي دَعَانَا إِلَى مَجْدِهِ الأَبَدِيِّ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، بَعْدَمَا تَأَلَّمْتُمْ يَسِيرًا، هُوَ يُكَمِّلُكُمْ، وَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ، وَيُقَوِّيكُمْ، وَيُمَكِّنُكُمْ.
11 لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 3: 18

وَلكِنِ انْمُوا فِي النِّعْمَةِ وَفِي مَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ الآنَ وَإِلَى يَوْمِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 6

وَجَعَلَنَا مُلُوكًا وَكَهَنَةً للهِ أَبِيهِ، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 11

«أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ».



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 5: 12

قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ!».



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 19: 1

وَبَعْدَ هذَا سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا عَظِيمًا مِنْ جَمْعٍ كَثِيرٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هَلِّلُويَا! الْخَلاَصُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا،



امين
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*امثلة علي اثبات الوهية السيد المسيح من سياق كلامه



بعد ان اثبت وبوضوح ان المسيح قال لفظيا انا هو الله وايضا وضحت لقب المسيح ومفهوم المسيايا من الفكر اليهودي وايضا اوضحت القاب المسيح واوضحت ان المسيح واحد مع الاب في كل شيئ وحدانية مطلقه وكان فيه الكثير من كلام رب المجد الذي يثبت لاهوته

ففي هذا الملف لن اكرر ما ذكرت سابقا ولكن اضيف عليه امثله قليله من الكثير الذي ذكره المسيح عن اثبات لاهوته من بعض اقواله واقوال تلاميذه ورسله

وساعرض الاعداد بدون تعليق الا اشياء بسيطه جدا لان الاعداد لا تحتاج الي تعليق فهي واضحه تماما ومن له اذنان للسمع فليسمع


وقبل ان اعرض الاعداد ارجو من القارئ ان يطبق اي عدد علي الانبياء ويري هل قال اي نبي مثل هذا الكلام عن نفسه

او هل يستطيع اي نبي ان يتجرأ ويقول مثل هذا الكلام ام هو اعلان واضح عن لاهوت المسيح



كلام يوحنا المعمدان والذي نقله يوحنا الحبيب

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 15

يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي».

فهو رغم انه ولد بالجسد بعد يوحنا ولكنه كائن قبل يوحنا



والمسيح قال في وجوده

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58

قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».

فهو يؤكد علي وجوده ليس فقط قبل يوحنا ولكنه قائم قبل ابراهيم وهذا تاكيد لازليته



واكد ايضا ابديته

إنجيل متى 28: 20

وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.

فهو موجود الي انقضاء الدهر



وايضا موجود بلا حدود

إنجيل متى 18: 20

لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».

فهو موجود مع اي اثنين يجتمعوا باسمه في اي زمان ومكان



والمسيح ايضا اكد ازليته ابديته

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 13

أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».

فهو كائن قبل البداية وبعد النهايه وهو الاول والاخر

وقد افردت ملف كامل لهؤلاء الاعداد الست



وايضا وجوده في كل مكان في اثناء تجسده

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.

فهو نزل اولا ويصعد ايضا وهو في نفس الوقت ملئ السموات والارض



وهو اتي من السماء

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 51

أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 23

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ مِنْ أَسْفَلُ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَمِنْ فَوْقُ. أَنْتُمْ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ، أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَسْتُ مِنْ هذَا الْعَالَمِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 16: 27

لأَنَّ الآبَ نَفْسَهُ يُحِبُّكُمْ، لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُمُونِي، وَآمَنْتُمْ أَنِّي مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ خَرَجْتُ.



إنجيل يوحنا 16: 28

خَرَجْتُ مِنْ عِنْدِ الآبِ، وَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ، وَأَيْضًا أَتْرُكُ الْعَالَمَ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى الآبِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 6: 35

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا.



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.

فهو الطريق وهو الحق المطلق وهو الحياه ذاتها لانه واجد الحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 25

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا،

وفيه كانت الحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 4

فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ،



وهو خالق العالمين

رسالة بولس الرسول الي العبرانيين 1

1 اَللهُ، بَعْدَ مَا كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَبِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيمًا، بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُق كَثِيرَةٍ،
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل كلوسي 1

14 الَّذِي لَنَا فِيهِ الْفِدَاءُ، بِدَمِهِ غُفْرَانُ الْخَطَايَا.
15 الَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، بِكْرُ كُلِّ خَلِيقَةٍ.
16 فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا في السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشًا أَمْ سِيَادَاتٍ أَمْ رِيَاسَاتٍ أَمْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ.
17 الَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ
18 وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّمًا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
19 لأَنَّهُ فِيهِ سُرَّ أَنْ يَحِلَّ كُلُّ الْمِلْءِ،
20 وَأَنْ يُصَالِحَ بِهِ الْكُلَّ لِنَفْسِهِ، عَامِلاً الصُّلْحَ بِدَمِ صَلِيبِهِ، بِوَاسِطَتِهِ، سَوَاءٌ كَانَ: مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، أَمْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8

«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

فهو الكائن من الازل والي الابد وهو الاله القدير



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 3

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.

هو واجد كل شيئ

عدد مهم

سفر مراثي إرميا 4: 20


نَفَسُ أُنُوفِنَا، مَسِيحُ الرَّبِّ، أُخِذَ فِي حُفَرِهِمِ. الَّذِي قُلْنَا عَنْهُ: « فِي ظِلِّهِ نَعِيشُ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ».

وبالبحث عن نفس انوفنا رغم انها تعبير قديم كنعاني ولكن اصله في التكوين

سفر التكوين 2: 7


وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ تُرَابًا مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَنَفَخَ فِي أَنْفِهِ نَسَمَةَ حَيَاةٍ. فَصَارَ آدَمُ نَفْسًا حَيَّةً.

فنفهم ان الذي نفخ النفس الحيه هو المسيح

واليهود اكدوا انه اعترف بلاهوته

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 33

أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»

فهو كلامه واضح انه اعلان عن لاهوته



وهو رب اليوم السابع

إنجيل متى 12: 8

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».

لان الرب خلق العالم في ستة ايام ونحن في اليوم السابع وهو رب اليوم السابع

سفر اللاويين 19: 30

سُبُوتِي تَحْفَظُونَ، وَمَقْدِسِي تَهَابُونَ. أَنَا الرَّبُّ.



ويغفر الخطايا

إنجيل متى 9: 2

وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ».

وايضا للمراه

إنجيل لوقا 7: 48

ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا: «مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ».

فهل يغفر الخطايا غير الله



له سلطان علي الملائكه والملكوت والخليقه كلها

إنجيل متى 13: 41

يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ،



إنجيل متى 28: 18

فَتَقَدَّمَ يَسُوعُ وَكَلَّمَهُمْ قَائِلاً: «دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ كُلُّ سُلْطَانٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ،



وسلطان علي الشياطين

إنجيل متى 10: 1

ثُمَّ دَعَا تَلاَمِيذَهُ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى أَرْوَاحٍ نَجِسَةٍ حَتَّى يُخْرِجُوهَا، وَيَشْفُوا كُلَّ مَرَضٍ وَكُلَّ ضُعْفٍ.



إنجيل مرقس 1: 27

فَتَحَيَّرُوا كُلُّهُمْ، حَتَّى سَأَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا قَائِلِينَ: «مَا هذَا؟ مَا هُوَ هذَا التَّعْلِيمُ الْجَدِيدُ؟ لأَنَّهُ بِسُلْطَانٍ يَأْمُرُ حَتَّى الأَرْوَاحَ النَّجِسَةَ فَتُطِيعُهُ!»

وسلطان علي الهاوية

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 18

وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ! آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.



وله سلطان علي الانبياء ويرسلهم

إنجيل متى 23: 34

لِذلِكَ هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَحُكَمَاءَ وَكَتَبَةً، فَمِنْهُمْ تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَصْلِبُونَ، وَمِنْهُمْ تَجْلِدُونَ فِي مَجَامِعِكُمْ، وَتَطْرُدُونَ مِنْ مَدِينَةٍ إِلَى مَدِينَةٍ،

وبالطبع الذي يرسل الانبياء هو الله

سفر إرميا 25: 4

وَقَدْ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ عَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُرْسِلاً فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ تُمِيلُوا أُذُنَكُمْ لِلسَّمْعِ،



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 6

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «هذِهِ الأَقْوَالُ أَمِينَةٌ وَصَادِقَةٌ. وَالرَّبُّ إِلهُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ أَرْسَلَ مَلاَكَهُ لِيُرِيَ عَبِيدَهُ مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ سَرِيعًا».



وانه له سلطان علي روحه

نجيل يوحنا 10: 18

لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».

رغم ان الانسان ليس له سلطان علي روحه

سفر الجامعة 8: 8

لَيْسَ لإِنْسَانٍ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الرُّوحِ لِيُمْسِكَ الرُّوحَ، وَلاَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى يَوْمِ الْمَوْتِ، وَلاَ تَخْلِيَةٌ فِي الْحَرْبِ، وَلاَ يُنَجِّي الشَّرُّ أَصْحَابَهُ.



وسلطان الكلمة

إنجيل لوقا 4: 32

فَبُهِتُوا مِنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ، لأَنَّ كَلاَمَهُ كَانَ بِسُلْطَانٍ.

وكلامه لا يزول

إنجيل متى 24: 35

اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ.

وبالطبع هو الرب لان كلامه كلام الرب

سفر المزامير 119: 89

إِلَى الأَبَدِ يَا رَبُّ كَلِمَتُكَ مُثَبَّتَةٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.



وفاحص قلوب البشر

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 23

وَأَوْلاَدُهَا أَقْتُلُهُمْ بِالْمَوْتِ. فَسَتَعْرِفُ جَمِيعُ الْكَنَائِسِ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْفَاحِصُ الْكُلَى وَالْقُلُوبِ، وَسَأُعْطِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ بِحَسَبِ أَعْمَالِهِ.

وبالطبع هذا لله فقط

سفر المزامير 7: 9

لِيَنْتَهِ شَرُّ الأَشْرَارِ وَثَبِّتِ الصِّدِّيقَ. فَإِنَّ فَاحِصَ الْقُلُوبِوَالْكُلَى اللهُ الْبَارُّ.



وهو الديان

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 12

«وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ.



انجيل متي 24

42 «اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ.
43 وَاعْلَمُوا هذَا: أَنَّهُ لَوْ عَرَفَ رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ فِي أَيِّ هَزِيعٍ يَأْتِي السَّارِقُ، لَسَهِرَ وَلَمْ يَدَعْ بَيْتَهُ يُنْقَبُ.
44 لِذلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.



انجيل متي 25

31 «وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.
32 وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ،
33 فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 3: 18

اَلَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُدَانُ، وَالَّذِي لاَ يُؤْمِنُ قَدْ دِينَ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ الْوَحِيدِ.

وهو الديان والذي يؤمن به لا يدان

وهو ابن الله الوحيد وليس مثل البشر



وهو الذي يقيم الموتي

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 25

اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ وَهِيَ الآنَ، حِينَ يَسْمَعُ الأَمْوَاتُ صَوْتَ ابْنِ اللهِ، وَالسَّامِعُونَ يَحْيَوْنَ.



ويعطي حياة ابدية

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 28

وَأَنَا أُعْطِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلَنْ تَهْلِكَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ يَخْطَفُهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ يَدِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 17: 2

إِذْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى كُلِّ جَسَدٍ لِيُعْطِيَ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً لِكُلِّ مَنْ أَعْطَيْتَهُ.



إنجيل يوحنا 5: 21

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.



وهو نور العالم

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 12

ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ».

وبالطبع النور هو الله

سفر المزامير 27: 1

اَلرَّبُّ نُورِي وَخَلاَصِي، مِمَّنْ أَخَافُ؟ الرَّبُّ حِصْنُ حَيَاتِي، مِمَّنْ أَرْتَعِبُ؟



وهو يستجيب لمن يصلي له

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 13

وَمَهْمَا سَأَلْتُمْ بِاسْمِي فَذلِكَ أَفْعَلُهُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ الآبُ بِالابْنِ.



وهو الذي يعطي القدره

إنجيل يوحنا 15: 5

أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ وَأَنْتُمُ الأَغْصَانُ. الَّذِي يَثْبُتُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ هذَا يَأْتِي بِثَمَرٍ كَثِيرٍ، لأَنَّكُمْ بِدُونِي لاَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْعَلُوا شَيْئًا.

وبالفعل تلاميذه استطاعوا باسمه

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 13

أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي.



إنجيل لوقا 10: 17

فَرَجَعَ السَّبْعُونَ بِفَرَحٍ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، حَتَّى الشَّيَاطِينُ تَخْضَعُ لَنَا بِاسْمِكَ!».



وهو ابن داود ورب داود

السؤال الذي عجز اليهود علي ان يجاوبوا يسوع

انجيل متي 22

42 قَائلاً: «مَاذَا تَظُنُّونَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ؟ ابْنُ مَنْ هُوَ؟» قَالُوا لَهُ: «ابْنُ دَاوُدَ».
43 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «فَكَيْفَ يَدْعُوهُ دَاوُدُ بِالرُّوحِ رَبًّا؟ قَائِلاً:
44 قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرَبِّي: اجْلِسْ عَنْ يَمِيني حَتَّى أَضَعَ أَعْدَاءَكَ مَوْطِئًا لِقَدَمَيْكَ.
45 فَإِنْ كَانَ دَاوُدُ يَدْعُوهُ رَبًّا، فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ ابْنَهُ؟»
46 فَلَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُجِيبَهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ. وَمِنْ ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لَمْ يَجْسُرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَسْأَلَهُ بَتَّةً.

واكده مره اخري

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 16

«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ».



ولهذا يجب ان يسجد له الكل

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 10

لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،

ويحب من الكل

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 16: 22

إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ فَلْيَكُنْ أَنَاثِيمَا! مَارَانْ أَثَا.

وهو له كل المجد

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 8

الَّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ.



رسالة يعقوب 2: 1

يَا إِخْوَتِي، لاَ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ إِيمَانُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، رَبِّ الْمَجْدِ، فِي الْمُحَابَاةِ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل غلاطية 1

3 نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ الآبِ، وَمِنْ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،
4 الَّذِي بَذَلَ نَفْسَهُ لأَجْلِ خَطَايَانَا، لِيُنْقِذَنَا مِنَ الْعَالَمِ الْحَاضِرِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَسَبَ إِرَادَةِ اللهِ وَأَبِينَا،
5 الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الاولي 4

10 وَإِلهُ كُلِّ نِعْمَةٍ الَّذِي دَعَانَا إِلَى مَجْدِهِ الأَبَدِيِّ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، بَعْدَمَا تَأَلَّمْتُمْ يَسِيرًا، هُوَ يُكَمِّلُكُمْ، وَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ، وَيُقَوِّيكُمْ، وَيُمَكِّنُكُمْ.
11 لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 3: 18

وَلكِنِ انْمُوا فِي النِّعْمَةِ وَفِي مَعْرِفَةِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. لَهُ الْمَجْدُ الآنَ وَإِلَى يَوْمِ الدَّهْرِ. آمِينَ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 6

وَجَعَلَنَا مُلُوكًا وَكَهَنَةً للهِ أَبِيهِ، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 4: 11

«أَنْتَ مُسْتَحِقٌ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْقُدْرَةَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَهِيَ بِإِرَادَتِكَ كَائِنَةٌ وَخُلِقَتْ».



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 5: 12

قَائِلِينَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ: «مُسْتَحِقٌ هُوَ الْخَروُفُ الْمَذْبُوحُ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ الْقُدْرَةَ وَالْغِنَى وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْمَجْدَ وَالْبَرَكَةَ!».



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 19: 1

وَبَعْدَ هذَا سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا عَظِيمًا مِنْ جَمْعٍ كَثِيرٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هَلِّلُويَا! الْخَلاَصُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ لِلرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا،



امين
*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*صفات اطلقت علي الله في العهد القديم والجديد تثبت ان يسوع المسيح هو الله الواحد







Holy_bible_1



صفة الخالق

يسوع المسيح هو الخالق

الله الخالق

انجيل يوحنا

1: 10 كان في العالم و كون العالم به و لم يعرفه العالم

سفر التكوين

1: 1 في البدء خلق الله السموات و الارض

رسالة كورنثوس الاولي

8: 6 لكن لنا اله واحد الاب الذي منه جميع الاشياء و نحن له و رب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء و نحن به

سفر التكوين

2: 7 و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية

رسالة افسس

3: 9 و انير الجميع في ما هو شركة السر المكتوم منذ الدهور في الله خالق الجميع بيسوع المسيح

سفر ايوب

33: 4 روح الله صنعني و نسمة القدير احيتني

رسالة كلوسي

1: 16 فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السماوات و ما على الارض ما يرى و ما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين الكل به و له قد خلق

سفر المزامير

33: 6 بكلمة الرب صنعت السماوات و بنسمة فيه كل جنودها

رسالة العبرانيين

1: 2 كلمنا في هذه الايام الاخيرة في ابنه الذي جعله وارثا لكل شيء الذي به ايضا عمل العالمين

سفر المزامير

104: 30 ترسل روحك فتخلق و تجدد وجه الارض

رسالة العبرانيين

1: 10 و انت يا رب في البدء اسست الارض و السماوات هي عمل يديك

سفر اشعياء

40: 28 اما عرفت ام لم تسمع اله الدهر الرب خالق اطراف الارض لا يكل و لا يعيا ليس عن فهمه فحص

سفر الرؤيا

4: 8 و الاربعة الحيوانات لكل واحد منها ستة اجنحة حولها و من داخل مملوة عيونا و لا تزال نهارا و ليلا قائلة قدوس قدوس قدوس الرب الاله القادر على كل شيء الذي كان و الكائن و الذي ياتي

سفر اشعياء

44: 24 هكذا يقول الرب فاديك و جابلك من البطن انا الرب صانع كل شيء ناشر السماوات وحدي باسط الارض من معي

سفر الرؤيا

4: 11 انت مستحق ايها الرب ان تاخذ المجد و الكرامة و القدرة لانك انت خلقت كل الاشياء و هي بارادتك كائنة و خلقت

سفر اشعياء

45: 12 انا صنعت الارض و خلقت الانسان عليها يداي انا نشرتا السماوات و كل جندها انا امرت

سفر الرؤيا

10: 6 و اقسم بالحي الى ابد الابدين الذي خلق السماء و ما فيها و الارض و ما فيها و البحر و ما فيه ان لا يكون زمان بعد

سفر ملاخي

2: 10 اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا

صفة الفادي والمخلص

المسيح المخلص

الله المخلص

انجيل لوقا

2: 11 انه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب

سفر المزامير

10: 6 و اقسم بالحي الى ابد الابدين الذي خلق السماء و ما فيها و الارض و ما فيها و البحر و ما فيه ان لا يكون زمان بعد

انجيل يوحنا

4: 42 و قالوا للمراة اننا لسنا بعد بسبب كلامك نؤمن لاننا نحن قد سمعنا و نعلم ان هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلص العالم

سفر المزامير

106: 21 نسوا الله مخلصهم الصانع عظائم في مصر

رسالة غلاطيه

3: 13 المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا لانه مكتوب ملعون كل من علق على خشبة

سفر صموئيل الأول 10: 19

وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ رَفَضْتُمُ الْيَوْمَ إِلهَكُمُ الَّذِي هُوَ مُخَلِّصُكُمْ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيُضَايِقُونَكُمْ، وَقُلْتُمْ لَهُ: بَلْ تَجْعَلُ عَلَيْنَا مَلِكًا. فَالآنَ امْثُلُوا أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ حَسَبَ أَسْبَاطِكُمْ وَأُلُوفِكُمْ».



رسالة فيلبي

3: 20 فان سيرتنا نحن هي في السماوات التي منها ايضا ننتظر مخلصا هو الرب يسوع المسيح

سفر اشعياء

43: 14 هكذا يقول الرب فاديكم قدوس اسرائيل لاجلكم ارسلت الى بابل و القيت المغاليق كلها و الكلدانيين في سفن ترنمهم

رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 1: 11

لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا يُقَدَّمُ لَكُمْ بِسِعَةٍ دُخُولٌ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ رَبِّنَا وَمُخَلِّصِنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الأَبَدِيِّ.



سفر اشعياء

44: 6 هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل و فاديه رب الجنود انا الاول و انا الاخر و لا اله غيري

رسالة بطرس الرسول الثانية 2: 20

لأَنَّهُ إِذَا كَانُوا، بَعْدَمَا هَرَبُوا مِنْ نَجَاسَاتِ الْعَالَمِ، بِمَعْرِفَةِ الرَّبِّ وَالْمُخَلِّصِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، يَرْتَبِكُونَ أَيْضًا فِيهَا، فَيَنْغَلِبُونَ، فَقَدْ صَارَتْ لَهُمُ الأَوَاخِرُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأَوَائِلِ.



سفر اشعياء

45: 21 اخبروا قدموا و ليتشاوروا معا من اعلم بهذه منذ القديم اخبر بها منذ زمان اليس انا الرب و لا اله اخر غيري اله بار و مخلص ليس سواي

رسالة يهوذا 1: 25

الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.



سفر اشعياء

47: 4 فادينا رب الجنود اسمه قدوس اسرائيل

صفة الراعي

المسيح الراعي

الله الراعي

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 11

أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.



سفر التكوين 49: 24

وَلكِنْ ثَبَتَتْ بِمَتَانَةٍ قَوْسُهُ، وَتَشَدَّدَتْ سَوَاعِدُ يَدَيْهِ. مِنْ يَدَيْ عَزِيزِ يَعْقُوبَ، مِنْ هُنَاكَ، مِنَ الرَّاعِي صَخْرِ إِسْرَائِيلَ،



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 14

أَمَّا أَنَا فَإِنِّي الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ، وَأَعْرِفُ خَاصَّتِي وَخَاصَّتِي تَعْرِفُنِي،



سفر المزامير 23: 1

الرَّبُّ رَاعِيَّ فَلاَ يُعْوِزُنِي شَيْءٌ.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 20

وَإِلهُ السَّلاَمِ الَّذِي أَقَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ رَاعِيَ الْخِرَافِ الْعَظِيمَ، رَبَّنَا يَسُوعَ، بِدَمِ الْعَهْدِ الأَبَدِيِّ،



سفر المزامير 80: 1

يَا رَاعِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، اصْغَ، يَا قَائِدَ يُوسُفَ كَالضَّأْنِ، يَا جَالِسًا عَلَى الْكَرُوبِيمِ أَشْرِقْ



إنجيل متى 25: 32

وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ، فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ،



سفر اشعياء

40: 11 كراع يرعى قطيعه بذراعه يجمع الحملان و في حضنه يحملها و يقود المرضعات

صفة الملك

المسيح الملك

الله الملك

انجيل متي 2

2 قَائِلِينَ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ».

سفر المزامير

24: 7 ارفعن ايتها الارتاج رؤوسكن و ارتفعن ايتها الابواب الدهريات فيدخل ملك المجد

إنجيل متى 25: 34


ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي، رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ.



سفر المزامير

44: 4 انت هو ملكي يا الله فامر بخلاص يعقوب

إنجيل لوقا 19: 38


قَائِلِينَ: «مُبَارَكٌ الْمَلِكُ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! سَلاَمٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدٌ فِي الأَعَالِي!».



سفر المزامير

74: 12 و الله ملكي منذ القدم فاعل الخلاص في وسط الارض

انجيل يوحنا

18: 39 و لكم عادة ان اطلق لكم واحدا في الفصح افتريدون ان اطلق لكم ملك اليهود

سفر اشعياء

43: 15 انا الرب قدوسكم خالق اسرائيل ملككم

رسالة تيموثاوس الاولي

6: 15 الذي سيبينه في اوقاته المبارك العزيز الوحيد ملك الملوك و رب الارباب

سفر اشعياء

44: 6 هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل و فاديه رب الجنود انا الاول و انا الاخر و لا اله غيري

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 9


أَنَا يُوحَنَّا أَخُوكُمْ وَشَرِيكُكُمْ فِي الضِّيقَةِ وَفِي مَلَكُوتِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ وَصَبْرِهِ. كُنْتُ فِي الْجَزِيرَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى بَطْمُسَ مِنْ أَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ، وَمِنْ أَجْلِ شَهَادَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.



سفر ارميا

10: 10 اما الرب الاله فحق هو اله حي و ملك ابدي من سخطه ترتعد الارض و لا تطيق الامم غضبه

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 17: 14


هؤُلاَءِ سَيُحَارِبُونَ الْخَرُوفَ، وَالْخَرُوفُ يَغْلِبُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ، وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ مَدْعُوُّونَ وَمُخْتَارُونَ وَمُؤْمِنُونَ».



سفر زكريا

14: 9 و يكون الرب ملكا على كل الارض في ذلك اليوم يكون الرب وحده و اسمه وحده

صفة الاول والاخر

المسيح الاول والاخر

الله الاول والاخر

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 11


قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ. وَالَّذِي تَرَاهُ، اكْتُبْ فِي كِتَابٍ وَأَرْسِلْ إِلَى السَّبْعِ الْكَنَائِسِ الَّتِي فِي أَسِيَّا: إِلَى أَفَسُسَ، وَإِلَى سِمِيرْنَا، وَإِلَى بَرْغَامُسَ، وَإِلَى ثِيَاتِيرَا، وَإِلَى سَارْدِسَ، وَإِلَى فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا، وَإِلَى لاَوُدِكِيَّةَ».



سفر إشعياء 41: 4


مَنْ فَعَلَ وَصَنَعَ دَاعِيًا الأَجْيَالَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ، وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ».



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 17


فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ،



سفر إشعياء 44: 6


هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ مَلِكُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَفَادِيهِ، رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: «أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ، وَلاَ إِلهَ غَيْرِي.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 8


وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا: «هذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتًا فَعَاشَ:



سفر إشعياء 48: 12


«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ،



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 13


أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».



سفر اشعياء

43: 10 انتم شهودي يقول الرب و عبدي الذي اخترته لكي تعرفوا و تؤمنوا بي و تفهموا اني انا هو قبلي لم يصور اله و بعدي لا يكون

صفة الصخرة

المسيح الصخره

الله الصخره

إنجيل متى 16: 18


وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضًا: أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ، وَعَلَى هذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْني كَنِيسَتِي، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا.



سفر التثنية

4 هُوَ الصَّخْرُ الْكَامِلُ صَنِيعُهُ. إِنَّ جَمِيعَ سُبُلِهِ عَدْلٌ. إِلهُ أَمَانَةٍ لاَ جَوْرَ فِيهِ. صِدِّيقٌ وَعَادِلٌ هُوَ.

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 10: 4


وَجَمِيعَهُمْ شَرِبُوا شَرَابًا وَاحِدًا رُوحِيًّا، لأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَشْرَبُونَ مِنْ صَخْرَةٍ رُوحِيَّةٍ تَابِعَتِهِمْ، وَالصَّخْرَةُ كَانَتِ الْمَسِيحَ.



سفر صموئيل الأول 2: 2


لَيْسَ قُدُّوسٌ مِثْلَ الرَّبِّ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ غَيْرَكَ، وَلَيْسَ صَخْرَةٌ مِثْلَ إِلهِنَا.



سفر اعمال الرسل

4: 11 هذا هو الحجر الذي احتقرتموه ايها البناؤون الذي صار راس الزاوية

سفر صموئيل الثاني 22: 32


لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ إِلهٌ غَيْرُ الرَّبِّ؟ وَمَنْ هُوَ صَخْرَةٌ غَيْرُ إِلهِنَا؟



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 9: 33


كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «هَا أَنَا أَضَعُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ، وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لاَ يُخْزَى».



قَالَ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. إِلَيَّ تَكَلَّمَ صَخْرَةُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: إِذَا تَسَلَّطَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بَارٌّ يَتَسَلَّطُ بِخَوْفِ اللهِ،

رسالة افسس

2: 20 مبنيين على اساس الرسل و الانبياء و يسوع المسيح نفسه حجر الزاوية

سفر المزامير 18: 31


لأَنَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ إِلهٌ غَيْرُ الرَّبِّ؟ وَمَنْ هُوَ صَخْرَةٌ سِوَى إِلهِنَا؟



رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2: 6


لِذلِكَ يُتَضَمَّنُ أَيْضًا فِي الْكِتَابِ: «هنَذَا أَضَعُ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ حَجَرَ زَاوِيَةٍ مُخْتَارًا كَرِيمًا، وَالَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ لَنْ يُخْزَى».



سفر المزامير 31: 2


أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذُنَكَ. سَرِيعًا أَنْقِذْنِي. كُنْ لِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنٍ، بَيْتَ مَلْجَإٍ لِتَخْلِيصِي.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 2: 8


«وَحَجَرَ صَدْمَةٍ وَصَخْرَةَ عَثْرَةٍ. الَّذِينَ يَعْثُرُونَ غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ لِلْكَلِمَةِ، الأَمْرُ الَّذِي جُعِلُوا لَهُ»



سفر إشعياء 17: 10


لأَنَّكِ نَسِيتِ إِلهَ خَلاَصِكِ وَلَمْ تَذْكُرِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنِكِ، لِذلِكَ تَغْرِسِينَ أَغْرَاسًا نَزِهَةً وَتَنْصِبِينَ نُصْبَةً غَرِيبَةً.



صفة المجيئ

المسيح اّت

الله اّت

انجيل متي

25: 31 و متى جاء ابن الانسان في مجده و جميع الملائكة القديسين معه فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده

سفر التكوين

سفر التكوين 49: 10


لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ.



رسالة تيطس

2: 13 منتظرين الرجاء المبارك و ظهور مجد الله العظيم و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح

سفر المزامير

50: 3 ياتي الهنا و لا يصمت نار قدامه تاكل و حوله عاصف جدا


سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 20


يَقُولُ الشَّاهِدُ بِهذَا: «نَعَمْ! أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا». آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ.



سفر زكريا

14: 5 و تهربون في جواء جبالي لان جواء الجبال يصل الى اصل و تهربون كما هربتم من الزلزلة في ايام عزيا ملك يهوذا و ياتي الرب الهي و جميع القديسين معك


المسيح هو الله


*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*

هل امن التلاميذ بلاهوت المسيح ؟​

الشبهة



يتكرر سؤال وهو هل امن التلاميذ بلاهوت المسيح ام لم يؤمنوا . ويستشهد البعض ان كانوا امنوا فكيف بطرس يجدف عليه وكيف يتركوه ويهربوا وكيف يهوذا يسلمه ؟



الرد



ولاشرح هذا الامر يجب ان نفهم باختصار شديد مفهوم اليهود عن لقب المسيح

وقد شرحته تفصيلا في ملف المسايا في الفكر اليهودي ان المسايا او المسايا السماوي هو يمثل الميمرا اي كلمة الله ومجده وهو الشكينه وهو حضور الله واللوغوس وهو عقل الله



وبفهم معني لقب المسيح نفهم لماذا اعترض اليهود علي اسم المسيح الذي اطلق علي يسوع

اطلق علي يسوع اسم المسيح فوق 534 مره في العهد الجديد



امثلة

متي 16

وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ قِائِلاً:«مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟» 
14 فَقَالُوا:«قَوْمٌ: يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ، وَآخَرُونَ: إِيلِيَّا، وَآخَرُونَ: إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». 
15 قَالَ لَهُمْ:«وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» 
16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ:«أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!». 
17 فَأجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ، لكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. 
18 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكَ أَيْضًا: أَنْتَ بُطْرُسُ، وَعَلَى هذِهِ الصَّخْرَةِ أَبْني كَنِيسَتِي، وَأَبْوَابُ الْجَحِيمِ لَنْ تَقْوَى عَلَيْهَا. 
19 وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ». 
20 حِينَئِذٍ أَوْصَى تَلاَمِيذَهُ أَنْ لاَ يَقُولُوا لأَحَدٍ إِنَّهُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ



متي 2

1 وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ، فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ، إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ 
2 قَائِلِينَ:«أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ». 
3 فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ هِيرُودُسُ الْمَلِكُ اضْطَرَبَ وَجَمِيعُ أُورُشَلِيمَ مَعَهُ. 
4 فَجَمَعَ كُلَّ رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَكَتَبَةِ الشَّعْب، وَسَأَلَهُمْ:«أَيْنَ يُولَدُ الْمَسِيحُ؟» 
5 فَقَالُوا لَهُ:«فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ. لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ بِالنَّبِيِّ:



متي 26

63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ:«أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»



يوحنا 4


24 اَللهُ رُوحٌ. وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا». 
25 قَالَتْ لَهُ الْمَرْأَةُ:«أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مَسِيَّا، الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ الْمَسِيحُ، يَأْتِي. فَمَتَى جَاءَ ذَاكَ يُخْبِرُنَا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ». 
26 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ:«أَنَا الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكِ هُوَ».
وقالوا للمرأة اننا لسنا بعد بسبب كلامك نؤمن.لاننا نحن قد سمعنا ونعلم ان هذا هو بالحقيقة المسيح مخلّص العالم
27 وَعِنْدَ ذلِكَ جَاءَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ، وَكَانُوا يَتَعَجَّبُونَ أَنَّهُ يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَ امْرَأَةٍ. وَلكِنْ لَمْ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ: «مَاذَا تَطْلُبُ؟» أَوْ «لِمَاذَا تَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَهَا؟» 
28 فَتَرَكَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ جَرَّتَهَا وَمَضَتْ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ وَقَالَتْ لِلنَّاسِ: 
29 «هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَانًا قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟».


إنجيل يوحنا 6: 69


وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ».



يوحنا 9

22 قَالَ أَبَوَاهُ هذَا لأَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يَخَافَانِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ، لأَنَّ الْيَهُودَ كَانُوا قَدْ تَعَاهَدُوا أَنَّهُ إِنِ اعْتَرَفَ أَحَدٌ بِأَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ يُخْرَجُ مِنَ الْمَجْمَعِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 24


فَاحْتَاطَ بِهِ الْيَهُودُ وَقَالُوا لَهُ: «إِلَى مَتَى تُعَلِّقُ أَنْفُسَنَا؟ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَقُلْ لَنَا جَهْرًا».

ولهذا ارادوا ان يرجموه لما اعلن لهم



يوحنا 11

مرثا
27 قَالَتْ لَهُ:«نَعَمْ يَا سَيِّدُ. أَنَا قَدْ آمَنْتُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، الآتِي إِلَى الْعَالَمِ».



يوحنا 12

34 فَأَجَابَهُ الْجَمْعُ: «نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»



يوحنا 20

31 وَأَمَّا هذِهِ فَقَدْ كُتِبَتْ لِتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ، وَلِكَيْ تَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِذَا آمَنْتُمْ حَيَاةٌ بِاسْمِهِ.



واعترف به بطرس

إنجيل متى 16: 16


فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».



إنجيل مرقس 8: 29


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ!»



حتي الشياطين اعترفت بذلك وصرخت فزعا قائله

إنجيل لوقا 4: 41


وَكَانَتْ شَيَاطِينُ أَيْضًا تَخْرُجُ مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ وَهِيَ تَصْرُخُ وَتَقُولُ: «أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ!» فَانْتَهَرَهُمْ وَلَمْ يَدَعْهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوهُ أَنَّهُ الْمَسِيحُ.



وهذا ما شرحه معلمنا يوحنا حينما تكلم عن اللوغوس اي المسيح اي حكمة الله والكلمه الخالق

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 1


فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللهِ، وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللهَ.



وهذا ايضا ما شرحه معلمنا بولس الرسول عن الميمرا والشكينا

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1: 3


الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 2: 7


لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 2: 5


لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَوَسِيطٌ وَاحِدٌ بَيْنَ اللهِ وَالنَّاسِ: الإِنْسَانُ يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ،



واكد ان الوسيط حسب المفهوم اليهودي هو الله نفسه

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 3: 20


وَأَمَّا الْوَسِيطُ فَلاَ يَكُونُ لِوَاحِدٍ. وَلكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ.



اعود الي نقطه البداية في

انجيل متي 26

63 وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا. فَأَجَابَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ؟»
64 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».
65 فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ حِينَئِذٍ ثِيَابَهُ قَائِلاً: «قَدْ جَدَّفَ! مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟ هَا قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ تَجْدِيفَهُ!
66 مَاذَا تَرَوْنَ؟» فَأَجَابُوا وَقَالوُا : «إِنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ».



مرقس 14


61 أَمَّا هُوَ فَكَانَ سَاكِتًا وَلَمْ يُجِبْ بِشَيْءٍ. فَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَأَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ؟»
62 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».
63 فَمَزَّقَ رَئِيسُ الْكَهَنَةِ ثِيَابَهُ وَقَالَ: «مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شُهُودٍ؟
64 قَدْ سَمِعْتُمُ التَّجَادِيفَ! مَا رَأْيُكُمْ؟» فَالْجَمِيعُ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مُسْتَوْجِبُ الْمَوْتِ.



لوقا 22


67 قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمسِيحَ، فَقُلْ لَنَا!». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمْ لاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ،
68 وَإِنْ سَأَلْتُ لاَ تُجِيبُونَنِي وَلاَ تُطْلِقُونَنِي.
69 مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».
70 فَقَالَ الْجَمِيعُ: «أَفَأَنْتَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟» فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ».
71 فَقَالُوا: «مَا حَاجَتُنَا بَعْدُ إِلَى شَهَادَةٍ؟ لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنْ فَمِهِ».

ففي مفهوم اليهود ان المسيح اعلن انه هو المسيح الحقيقي هو اعلان الوهية واضح ( انه هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وهو الكلمه الخالق وحكمة وبهاء مجد ورسم الجوهر واللوغوس والشكينا والميمرا ) ولهذا اعتبروه انه جدف لانه قال عن نفسه انه المسيح



واليهود فهموا ذلك لكن ظلت بعض الاسرار مثل تفصيل مجيؤه وسر الظهور كيف يكون ولهذا اختلفوا في هذه الامور وطبيعة الظهور والتجسد ومعظم هذه الاسرار عرفت عندما اسلم روحه



وكان يجب ان اضع هذه المقدمه الطويله التي هي اطول من الموضوع نفسه لانها اساسية في فهم ايمان التلاميذ فالتلاميذ هم يهود يوؤمنون بيهوه وينتظرون ظهور مجد الله المسايا ولما اتي امنوا به بانه هو المسيح ابن الله الحي كما شرحت سابقا بايات كثيره عن بطرس والتلاميذ والسامريه والسامريين وغيرهم كثيرين جدا ولن اكرر الايات

وسبب ايمانهم انهم راؤا بالقوات والمعجزات وليس فقط قوات هو عملها امامهم بل لانه اداهم القدره علي صنع قوات باسمه

إنجيل متى 7: 22

كَثِيرُونَ سَيَقُولُونَ لِي فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ! أَلَيْسَ بِاسْمِكَ تَنَبَّأْنَا، وَبِاسْمِكَ أَخْرَجْنَا شَيَاطِينَ، وَبِاسْمِكَ صَنَعْنَا قُوَّاتٍ كَثِيرَةً؟



وتحقيق النبوات فيه وهذه ساشرحها بالتفصيل في ملف تحقيق النبوات في المسيح ولكن لم يكونوا يعرفوا تفسير النبوات جيدا حتي تتحقق جميعا



ولكن النبوات التي لم يكن يفهموها جيدا قد ذكرت سابقا انه بعد ان يؤمن به تلاميذه سيعودوا ويشكون وهذا اخبرهم به المسيح

إنجيل متى 26: 31

حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «كُلُّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِىَّ فِي هذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ، لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ خِرَافُ الرَّعِيَّةِ.



والنبوة في

سفر زكريا 13: 7

«اِسْتَيْقِظْ يَا سَيْفُ عَلَى رَاعِيَّ، وَعَلَى رَجُلِ رِفْقَتِي، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ. اِضْرِبِ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَشَتَّتَ الْغَنَمُ، وَأَرُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى الصِّغَارِ.



وهذا يوضح ان التلاميذ مفهومهم عن النبوات ناقص ولكن مفهومهم عن لاهوت المسيح الي حد ما واضح ولهذا اعترفوا بان يسوع هو المسيح ولكن لم يفهموا جيدا كيف المسيح يقدم لهم جسده لياكلوه

انجيل يوحنا 6

51 أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».
52 فَخَاصَمَ الْيَهُودُ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ يَقْدِرُ هذَا أَنْ يُعْطِيَنَا جَسَدَهُ لِنَأْكُلَ؟»
53 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ، فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ.

ولهذا

66 مِنْ هذَا الْوَقْتِ رَجَعَ كَثِيرُونَ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَلَمْ يَعُودُوا يَمْشُونَ مَعَهُ.
67 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ لِلاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ: «أَلَعَلَّكُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَمْضُوا؟»
68 فَأَجَابَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَارَبُّ، إِلَى مَنْ نَذْهَبُ؟ كَلاَمُ الْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ عِنْدَكَ،
69 وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ».

ففهمنا انهم يؤمنون به وبمكانته وبانه المسايا الدابار اي المميرا اي مجد الله وكلمة الله وانه الشكينة اي حضور الله ولكنهم لا يفهمون كل النبوات

وهم يفهموا ان المسيح القوي حينما يجيئ ويصنع هذه القوات سيفدي اسرائيل بمعني ارضي

إنجيل لوقا 2: 25

وَكَانَ رَجُلٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ اسْمُهُ سِمْعَانُ، وَهَذَا الرَّجُلُ كَانَ بَارًّا تَقِيًّا يَنْتَظِرُ تَعْزِيَةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ.



إنجيل لوقا 2: 38

فَهِيَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ وَقَفَتْ تُسَبِّحُ الرَّبَّ، وَتَكَلَّمَتْ عَنْهُ مَعَ جَمِيعِ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ فِدَاءً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.



إنجيل لوقا 24: 21

وَنَحْنُ كُنَّا نَرْجُو أَنَّهُ هُوَ الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يَفْدِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. وَلكِنْ، مَعَ هذَا كُلِّهِ، الْيَوْمَ لَهُ ثَلاَثَةُ أَيَّامٍ مُنْذُ حَدَثَ ذلِكَ.



وهذا لان النبوات اخبرت بذلك

سفر إشعياء 59: 20

«وَيَأْتِي الْفَادِي إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ وَإِلَى التَّائِبِينَ عَنِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ فِي يَعْقُوبَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.



سفر المزامير 130: 8

وَهُوَ يَفْدِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ كُلِّ آثَامِهِ.


سفر إشعياء 66: 13

كَإِنْسَانٍ تُعَزِّيهِ أُمُّهُ هكَذَا أُعَزِّيكُمْ أَنَا، وَفِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تُعَزَّوْنَ



اي يفديهم من الامم ويخلصهم ويهزم جميع اعداؤهم ويجعلهم اقوي مملكه وتاتي بقية الامم وتسجد اليهم

سفر التكوين 49: 10


لاَ يَزُولُ قَضِيبٌ مِنْ يَهُوذَا وَمُشْتَرِعٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ رِجْلَيْهِ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ شِيلُونُ وَلَهُ يَكُونُ خُضُوعُ شُعُوبٍ



سفر دانيال 7: 14

فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.



ولهذا هم كانوا قابلين لان يعثروا وان يشكوا كما قالت النبوة في زكريا ويخاصه لو اخذ منهم الراعي لانهم ليسوا مؤيدين من الروح القدس

سفر أعمال الرسل 1: 6

أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: «يَارَبُّ، هَلْ فِي هذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟»



لانهم يتخيلوا ان الفداء والتعزيه ارضيه والخلاص ارضي عن طريق ان يهزم بقية الشعوب بالحرب وليس الفداء من الخطيه ويهزم ابليس ويجعل الشعوب تخضع لملكوته السمواتي وليس الارضي

ولهذا عندما قبض علي رب المجد شك التلاميذ في انه ليس هو المخلص لانه قد مات وكانوا يعتقدوا ان المسيح يبقي الي الابد

إنجيل يوحنا 12: 34

فَأَجَابَهُ الْجَمْعُ: «نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»



سفر المزامير 72: 17

يَكُونُ اسْمُهُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. قُدَّامَ الشَّمْسِ يَمْتَدُّ اسْمُهُ، وَيَتَبَارَكُونَ بِهِ. كُلُّ أُمَمِ الأَرْضِ يُطَوِّبُونَهُ.



سفر المزامير 72: 7

يُشْرِقُ فِي أَيَّامِهِ الصِّدِّيقُ، وَكَثْرَةُ السَّلاَمِ إِلَى أَنْ يَضْمَحِلَّ الْقَمَرُ



سفر المزامير 110: 4

أَقْسَمَ الرَّبُّ وَلَنْ يَنْدَمَ: «أَنْتَ كَاهِنٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ عَلَى رُتْبَةِ مَلْكِي صَادَقَ».



سفر اشعياء 9

6 لأَنَّهُ يُولَدُ لَنَا وَلَدٌ وَنُعْطَى ابْنًا، وَتَكُونُ الرِّيَاسَةُ عَلَى كَتِفِهِ، وَيُدْعَى اسْمُهُ عَجِيبًا، مُشِيرًا، إِلهًا قَدِيرًا، أَبًا أَبَدِيًّا، رَئِيسَ السَّلاَمِ.
7 لِنُمُوِّ رِيَاسَتِهِ، وَلِلسَّلاَمِ لاَ نِهَايَةَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَتِهِ، لِيُثَبِّتَهَا وَيَعْضُدَهَا بِالْحَقِّ وَالْبِرِّ، مِنَ الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. غَيْرَةُ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ تَصْنَعُ هذَا.



ولم يفهموا انه كل هذا عن ملكوت السموات ويجب ان يقطع من الارض اولا ليستمر ملكوته الي الابد

سفر إشعياء 53: 8

مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟



سفر إرميا 11: 19

وَأَنَا كَخَرُوفِ دَاجِنٍ يُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ، وَلَمْ أَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُمْ فَكَّرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْكَارًا، قَائِلِينَ: «لِنُهْلِكِ الشَّجَرَةَ بِثَمَرِهَا، وَنَقْطَعْهُ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ، فَلاَ يُذْكَرَ بَعْدُ اسْمُهُ».



ولهذا شكوا بعد ايمانهم بان يسوع هو المسيح مخلص وفادي اسرائيل الذي تتعبد له جميع الشعوب الذي هو حضور الله وكلمته



ولهذا بعد قيامة السيد المسيح من الاموات بدا المسيح يشرح لهم انه كان يجب ان يتم المكتوب وان ملكه روحي

انجيل لوقا 24

25 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا: «أَيُّهَا الْغَبِيَّانِ وَالْبَطِيئَا الْقُلُوبِ فِي الإِيمَانِ بِجَمِيعِ مَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءُ!
26 أَمَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ بِهذَا وَيَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَجْدِهِ؟»
27 ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ مِنْ مُوسَى وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ يُفَسِّرُ لَهُمَا الأُمُورَ الْمُخْتَصَّةَ بِهِ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُتُبِ.



اعمال الرسل 1

1: 3 الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تالم و هو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما و يتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله



فملخص ما اردت ان اقول

التلاميذ امنوا بيسوع انه المسيح المخلص الفادي كلمة الله وحكمته والمميرا اي مجد الله والشكينه اي حضور الله وهذا بسبب القوات وتحقيق بعض النبوات فيه في البدايه ولكنهم شكوا وقت الصلب كما قالت النبوات ايضا ولان الروح القدس لم يكن حل عليهم بعد

وبعد قيامته شرح لهم المكتوب وشرح لهم النبوات وانه ملك سمواي اجمل واكمل

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*†

أنا هو الألف و الياء الأول و الآخر البداية و النهاية​

الشبهة

يقول البعض ان كلمة الالف والياء , الاول والاخر , البداية والنهاية التي تثبة الوهية السيد المسيح في سفر الرؤيا لم يقلها السيد المسيح و ليس لها اصل ومضافة للانجيل حديثا ويستشهدون بالمخطوط السنائية والفاتيكانية والاسكندرية

والسبب لهذا الادعاء ان أشعياء النبي وضح في نبوته ان الاول والاخر هو الرب , ملك اسرائيل وفاديه , رب الجنود ولا اله غيره اي الاله الوحيد

44: 6 هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل و فاديه رب الجنود انا الاول و انا الاخر و لا اله غيري



Masoretic Text
ו  כֹּה-אָמַר יְהוָה מֶלֶךְ-יִשְׂרָאֵל וְגֹאֲלוֹ, יְהוָה צְבָאוֹת:  אֲנִי רִאשׁוֹן וַאֲנִי אַחֲרוֹן, וּמִבַּלְעָדַי אֵין אֱלֹהִים.

JPS 1917 Edition

6 Thus saith the LORD, the King of Israel, and his Redeemer the LORD of hosts: I am the first, and I am the last, and beside Me there is no God.



Hebrew OT WLC

כֹּה־אָמַר יְהוָה מֶלֶךְ־יִשְׂרָאֵל וְגֹאֲלֹו יְהוָה צְבָאֹות אֲנִי רִאשֹׁון וַאֲנִי אַחֲרֹון וּמִבַּלְעָדַי אֵין אֱלֹהִים׃



Hebrew OT Aleppo Codex

ו כה אמר יהוה מלך ישראל וגאלו יהוה צבאות  אני ראשון ואני אחרון ומבלעדי אין אלהים



Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants & Vowels)

כֹּה־אָמַר יְהוָה מֶלֶךְ־יִשְׂרָאֵל וְגֹאֲלֹו יְהוָה צְבָאֹות אֲנִי רִאשֹׁון וַאֲנִי אַחֲרֹון וּמִבַּלְעָדַי אֵין אֱלֹהִים׃



Hungarian: Karoli

Így szól az Úr, Izráelnek királya és megváltója, a seregeknek Ura: Én vagyok az elsõ, én az utolsó, és rajtam kivül nincsen Isten.



Hebrew: Modern

כה אמר יהוה מלך ישראל וגאלו יהוה צבאות אני ראשון ואני אחרון ומבלעדי אין אלהים׃







48: 12 اسمع لي يا يعقوب و اسرائيل الذي دعوته انا هو انا الاول و انا الاخر



Masoretic Text
יב  שְׁמַע אֵלַי יַעֲקֹב, וְיִשְׂרָאֵל מְקֹרָאִי:  אֲנִי-הוּא אֲנִי רִאשׁוֹן, אַף אֲנִי אַחֲרוֹן.


JPS 1917 Edition

12 Hearken unto Me, O Jacob, and Israel My called: I am He; I am the first, I also am the last.



Hebrew OT: WLC (Consonants & Vowels)

שְׁמַע אֵלַי יַעֲקֹב וְיִשְׂרָאֵל מְקֹרָאִי אֲנִי־הוּא אֲנִי רִאשֹׁון אַף אֲנִי אַחֲרֹון׃



Hebrew OT: Aleppo Codex

יב שמע אלי יעקב וישראל מקראי  אני הוא אני ראשון אף אני אחרון



Hebrew OT: BHS (Consonants & Vowels)

שְׁמַע אֵלַי יַעֲקֹב וְיִשְׂרָאֵל מְקֹרָאִי אֲנִי־הוּא אֲנִי רִאשֹׁון אַף אֲנִי אַחֲרֹון׃



Hungarian: Karoli

Hallgass rám Jákób és Izráel, én elhívottam, én vagyok az elsõ és én az utolsó.



Hebrew: Modern

שמע אלי יעקב וישראל מקראי אני הוא אני ראשון אף אני אחרון׃



ورغم وجود كلمة مهمة جدا في الاصحاح 44 العدد 6 وهي ملك اسرائيل وفاديه وهي كلمة واضحه ونبوة مؤكده عن الفادي ولكن المشككون تركوا ذلك ويحاولون التشكيك في ان السيد المسيح لم يقل الاول والاخر

وبهذا لو ثبت ان السيد قال الالف والياء الاول والاخر البداية والنهاية فهو دليل قاطع علي لاهوته ولهاذا يحاولون التشكيك في هذه الكلمات لاسقاط ضعاف النفوس



وللرد

اولا معني الثلاث جمل متساوي

فالالف والياء = الاول والاخر = البداية والنهاية

وتوضيحها بثلاث الفاظ لتاكيد المعني تماما

والان ابدا بتوضيح الايات التي تكلمت عن عن الالف والياء او البداية والنهاية او الأول والأخر او ايهما معا في اية واحده مثل

جاء في سفر الرؤيا في ستة اعداد وليس اربعه فقط كما ادعي احدهم وهم

1) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8
«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.



2) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 11
قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ. وَالَّذِي تَرَاهُ، اكْتُبْ فِي كِتَابٍ وَأَرْسِلْ إِلَى السَّبْعِ الْكَنَائِسِ الَّتِي فِي أَسِيَّا: إِلَى أَفَسُسَ، وَإِلَى سِمِيرْنَا، وَإِلَى بَرْغَامُسَ، وَإِلَى ثِيَاتِيرَا، وَإِلَى سَارْدِسَ، وَإِلَى فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا، وَإِلَى لاَوُدِكِيَّةَ».


3) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 17
فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ،


4) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 8
وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا: «هذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتًا فَعَاشَ:



5) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 6
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.



6) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 13
أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».



والعدد 1: 8 سافرد له بحث مستقل وساضيفه في اخر هذا البحث

وايضا العدد 1: 11

وساركز في البداية علي الاعداد


3) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 17
فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ،



4) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 8
وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا: «هذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتًا فَعَاشَ:



5) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 6
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.



6) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 13
أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».





ونلاحظ في الاربع اعداد الاتي

وجود الاول والاخر الالف والياء وايضا البداية والنهاية ومن يدعي ان هذا الفكر مضاف فهو لم يدرس الانجيل

وفي الاربع اعداد في الربع اصحاحات الذي يتكلم هو الذي سياتي علي السحاب وسينوح عليه الذين طعنوه

اولا في الاصحح الاول عدد 17 النتكلم هو الذي سقط يوحنا عند قدميه وهو وضي يده علي يوحنا وهو المسيح

وفي الاصحاح الثاني عدد 8 هو الذي كان ميتا فعاش وهو المسيح الذي مات عننا وقام من الاموات ليقيمنا معه

وفي الاصحاح الحادي والعشرين عدد 6 هو الذي يعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياه مجانا وهو المسيح الذي قال ذلك للسامرية

2) إنجيل يوحنا 4: 14
وَلكِنْ مَنْ يَشْرَبُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ أَنَا فَلَنْ يَعْطَشَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، بَلِ الْمَاءُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيهِ يَصِيرُ فِيهِ يَنْبُوعَ مَاءٍ يَنْبَعُ إِلَى حَيَاةٍ أَبَدِيَّةٍ».





وفي الاصحاح الثاني والعشرين عدد 13 المتكلم هو الذي ياتي سريعا واجرته معه وهو المسيح الديان

وللرد علي انه هذا الفكر غير موجود في الانجيل بل مضاف في سفر الرؤيا سابدا بتاكيد ان هذه الاعداد لا اختلاف عليها تماما



وابدأ في كل عدد بتوضويح التراجم المختلفة عنهم



3) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 17
فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ،



التراجم العربي



الفانديك

17 فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ،



الحياه

17 فلما رأيته ارتميت عند قدميه كالميت، فلمسني بيده اليمنى وقال: «لا تخف! أنا الأول والآخر،



السارة

17 فلما رأيته وقعت عند قدميه كالميت، فلمسني بيده اليمنى وقال: «لا تخف، أنا الأول والآخر،



اليسوعية

17 فلما رأيته ارتميت عند قدميه كالميت، فوضع يده اليمنى علي وقال: لا تخف، أنا الأول والآخر ،



المشتركة

رؤ-1-17: فلمَّا رأيتُهُ وقَعتُ عِندَ قَدَمَيهِ كالمَيْتِ، فلَمَسَني بيَدِهِ اليُمنى وقالَ: ((لا تخَفْ، أنا الأوَّلُ والآخِرُ،



البولسية

رؤ-1-17: فلمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِندَ قَدَميهِ كالمَيْت؛ فَوَضعَ يُمناهُ عَليَّ، قائِلاً: "لا تَخَف، أَنا الأَوَّلُ والآخِرُ،



الكاثوليكية

رؤ-1-17: فلَمَّا رَأَيتُه ارتَمَيتُ عِندَ قَدَمَيه كالمَيْت، فوَضَعَ يَدَه اليُمْنى علَيَّ وقال: لا تَخَفْ، أَنا الأَوَّلُ والآخِر ،



وكلهم يحتوا علي الاول والاخر



والتراجم الانجليزي وبعض اللغات الاخري

Rev 1:17


(ASV) And when I saw him, I fell at his feet as one dead. And he laid his right hand upon me, saying, Fear not; I am the first and the last,


(BBE) And when I saw him, I went down on my face at his feet as one dead. And he put his right hand on me, saying, Have no fear; I am the first and the last and the Living one;


(Bishops) And when I sawe hym, I fell at his feete euen as dead: And he layde his ryght hande vpon me, saying vnto me, feare not, I am the first and the last,


(CEV) When I saw him, I fell at his feet like a dead person. But he put his right hand on me and said: Don't be afraid! I am the first, the last,


(Darby) And when I saw him I fell at his feet as dead; and he laid his right hand upon me, saying, Fear not; *I* am the first and the last,


(EMTV) And when I saw Him, I fell at His feet as if dead. But He put His right hand on me, saying, "Do not fear; I am the First and the Last.


(ESV) When I saw him, I fell at his feet as though dead. But he laid his right hand on me, saying, "Fear not, I am the first and the last,


(FDB) Et, lorsque je le vis, je tombai à ses pieds comme mort; et il mit sa droite sur moi, disant: Ne crains point; moi, je suis le premier et le dernier, et le vivant;


(FLS) Quand je le vis, je tombai à ses pieds comme mort. Il posa sur moi sa main droite en disant: Ne crains point!


(Geneva) And when I saw him, I fell at his feete as dead: then he laid his right hand vpon me, saying vnto me, Feare not: I am that first and that last,


(GLB) Und als ich ihn sah, fiel ich zu seinen Füßen wie ein Toter; und er legte seine rechte Hand auf mich und sprach zu mir: Fürchte dich nicht! Ich bin der Erste und der Letzte


(GNB) When I saw him, I fell down at his feet like a dead man. He placed his right hand on me and said, "Don't be afraid! I am the first and the last.



(GW) When I saw him, I fell down at his feet like a dead man. Then he laid his right hand on me and said, "Don't be afraid! I am the first and the last,


(HNT) וארא אותו ואפל לרגליו כמת וישת עלי יד־ימינו ויאמר אל־תירא אני הראשון והאחרון והחי׃


(ISV) When I saw him, I fell down at his feet like a dead man. But he placed his right hand on me and said, "Stop being afraid! I am the first and the last,


(KJV) And when I saw him, I fell at his feet as dead. And he laid his right hand upon me, saying unto me, Fear not; I am the first and the last:



(KJVA) And when I saw him, I fell at his feet as dead. And he laid his right hand upon me, saying unto me, Fear not; I am the first and the last:


(MKJV) And when I saw Him, I fell at His feet as dead. And He laid His right hand upon me, saying to me, Do not fear, I am the First and the Last,


(Murdock) And when I saw him, I fell at his feet like one dead. And he laid his right hand upon me, and said, Fear not: I am the First and the Last;


(RV) And when I saw him, I fell at his feet as one dead. And he laid his right hand upon me, saying, Fear not; I am the first and the last,



(Vulgate) et cum vidissem eum cecidi ad pedes eius tamquam mortuus et posuit dexteram suam super me dicens noli timere ego sum primus et novissimus


(WNT) When I saw Him, I fell at His feet as if I were dead. But He laid His right hand upon me and said, "Do not be afraid: I am the First and the Last, and the ever-living One.


(YLT) And when I saw him, I did fall at his feet as dead, and he placed his right hand upon me, saying to me, `Be not afraid; I am the First and the Last,



وكلهم يحتوا علي الاول والاخر



النسخ اليوناني

(GNT) Καὶ ὅτε εἶδον αὐτόν, ἔπεσα πρὸς τοὺς πόδας αὐτοῦ ὡς νεκρός, καὶ ἔθηκε τὴν δεξιὰν αὐτοῦ ἐπ᾿ ἐμὲ λέγων· μὴ φοβοῦ· ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος



(GNT-TR) και οτε ειδον αυτον επεσα προς τους ποδας αυτου ως νεκρος και επεθηκεν την δεξιαν αυτου χειρα επ εμε λεγων μοι μη φοβου εγω ειμι ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος



(GNT-V) και οτε ειδον αυτον επεσα προς τους ποδας αυτου ως νεκρος και Aεθηκεν Bεθηκε TSεπεθηκεν την δεξιαν αυτου TSχειρα επ εμε λεγων TSμοι μη φοβου εγω ειμι ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος


................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
καί ὅτε ὁράω αὐτός πίπτω πρός ὁ πούς αὐτός ὡς νεκρός καί τίθημι ὁ δεξιός αὐτός ἐπί ἐγώ λέγω μή φοβέω ἐγώ εἰμί ὁ πρῶτος καί ὁ ἔσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church
Καὶ ὅτε εἶδον αὐτόν, ἔπεσα πρὸς τοὺς πόδας αὐτοῦ ὡς νεκρός, καὶ ἔθηκε τὴν δεξιὰν αὐτοῦ χεῖρα ἐπ’ ἐμὲ λέγων· Μὴ φοβοῦ· ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
Καὶ ὅτε εἶδον αὐτόν ἔπεσα πρὸς τοὺς πόδας αὐτοῦ ὡς νεκρός καὶ ἐπέθηκεν τὴν δεξιὰν αὐτοῦ χεῖρα ἐπ' ἐμὲ λέγων, μοι, Μὴ φοβοῦ· ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
Καὶ ὅτε εἶδον αὐτὸν, ἔπεσα πρὸς τοὺς πόδας αὐτοῦ ὡς νεκρός, καὶ ἔθηκεν τὴν δεξιὰν αὐτοῦ ἐπ’ ἐμὲ λέγων, Μὴ φοβοῦ· ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.
και οτε ειδον αυτον επεσα προς τους ποδας αυτου ως νεκρος και εθηκεν την δεξιαν αυτου επ εμε λεγων μη φοβου εγω ειμι ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος
...

............................................................................. 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)
και οτε ειδον αυτον επεσα προς τους ποδας αυτου ως νεκρος και εθηκεν την δεξιαν αυτου επ εμε λεγων μη φοβου εγω ειμι ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 
και οτε ειδον αυτον επεσα προς τους ποδας αυτου ως νεκρος και επεθηκεν την δεξιαν αυτου χειρα επ εμε λεγων μοι μη φοβου εγω ειμι ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος 
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)
και οτε ειδον αυτον επεσα προς τους ποδας αυτου ως νεκρος και επεθηκεν την δεξιαν αυτου χειρα επ εμε λεγων μοι μη φοβου εγω ειμι ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort
και οτε ειδον αυτον επεσα προς τους ποδας αυτου ως νεκρος και εθηκεν την δεξιαν αυτου επ εμε λεγων μη φοβου εγω ειμι ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:17 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants
και οτε ειδον αυτον επεσα προς τους ποδας αυτου ως νεκρος και εθηκεν την δεξιαν αυτου επ εμε λεγων μη φοβου εγω ειμι ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος



وكلهم الاول والاخر



4) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 8
وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا: «هذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتًا فَعَاشَ:



التراجم العربية



فانديك

8 وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتاً فَعَاشَ.



الحياه

8 واكتب إلى ملاك الكنيسة في سميرنا: إليك ما يقوله الأول والآخر، الذي كان ميتا وعاد حيا:



السارة

8 واكتب إلى ملاك كنيسة سميرنة: «هذا ما يقول الأول والآخر، الذي مات وعاد إلى الحياة:



اليسوعية

8 وإلى ملاك الكنيسة التي بإزمير، أكتب: إليك ما يقول الأول والآخر، ذاك الذي كان ميتا فعاد إلى الحياة:



المشتركة

رؤ-2-8: واكتُبْ إلى مَلاكِ كَنيسَةِ سِميرْنَةَ: ((هذا ما يَقولُ الأوَّلُ والآخِرُ، الّذي ماتَ وعادَ إلى الحياةِ:



البولسية

رؤ-2-8: "واكتُبْ أَيضًا الى مَلاكِ الكنيسةِ التي في إِزْمير: "هذا ما يَقولُ الأَوَّلُ والآخِرُ، الذي كانَ مَيْتًا وعادَ حيًّا:



الكاثوليكية

رؤ-2-8: وإِلى مَلاكَ الكَنيسَةِ الَّتي بِإِزمير، أُكتُبْ: إِلَيكَ ما يَقولُ الأَوَّلُ والآخِر، ذاكَ الَّذي كانَ مَيتًا فعادَ إِلى الحَياة:



وكلهم يحتوا علي الاول والاخر الذي كان ميتا وعاش



والتراجم الانجليزي وبعض اللغات الاخري

Rev 2:8


(ASV) And to the angel of the church in Smyrna write: These things saith the first and the last, who was dead, and lived again:


(BBE) And to the angel of the church in Smyrna say: These things says the first and the last, who was dead and is living:


(Bishops) And vnto the Angel of the Churche of Smyrna, write: These thynges sayth he that is first and the last, which was dead, and is alyue.


(CEV) This is what you must write to the angel of the church in Smyrna: I am the first and the last. I died, but now I am alive! Listen to what I say.


(Darby) And to the angel of the assembly in Smyrna write: These things says the first and the last, who became dead, and lived:


(EMTV) "And to the angel of the church in Smyrna write, 'These things says the First and the Last, who became dead, and came to life:


(ESV) "And to the angel of the church in Smyrna write: 'The words of the first and the last, who died and came to life.


(FDB) Et à l'ange de l'assemblée qui est à Smyrne, écris: Voici ce que dit le premier et le dernier, qui a été mort et qui a repris vie:


(FLS) Écris à l'ange de l'Église de Smyrne: Voici ce que dit le premier et le dernier, celui qui était mort, et qui est revenu à la vie:


(Geneva) And vnto the Angel of the Church of the Smyrnians write, These things saith he that is first, and last, which was dead and is aliue.


(GLB) Und dem Engel der Gemeinde zu Smyrna schreibe: das sagt der Erste und der Letzte, der tot war und ist lebendig geworden:


(GNB) "To the angel of the church in Smyrna write: "This is the message from the one who is the first and the last, who died and lived again.




(GW) "To the messenger of the church in Smyrna, write: The first and the last, who was dead and became alive, says:


(HNT) ואל־מלאך קהל זמירנא כתב כה אמר הראשון והאחרון אשר־מת ויחי׃


(ISV) "To the messenger of the church in Smyrna, write: 'The first and the last, who was dead and became alive, says this:


(KJV) And unto the angel of the church in Smyrna write; These things saith the first and the last, which was dead, and is alive;



(KJVA) And unto the angel of the church in Smyrna write; These things saith the first and the last, which was dead, and is alive;


(MKJV) And to the angel of the church in Smyrna write: The First and the Last, who became dead and lived, says these things:


(Murdock) And to the angel of the church which is at Smyrna, write: These things saith the First and the Last, he who was dead, and liveth.


(RV) And to the angel of the church in Smyrna write; These things saith the first and the last, which was dead, and lived again:



(Vulgate) et angelo Zmyrnae ecclesiae scribe haec dicit primus et novissimus qui fuit mortuus et vivit


(WNT) "To the minister of the Church at Smyrna write as follows: "'This is what the First and the Last says--He who died and has returned to life.


(YLT) `And to the messenger of the assembly of the Smyrneans write: These things saith the First and the Last, who did become dead and did live;



وكلهم بهم الاول والاخر الذي كان ميتا وعاش



النسخ اليوناني

(GNT) Καὶ τῷ ἀγγέλῳ τῆς ἐν Σμύρνῃ ἐκκλησίας γράψον· τάδε λέγει ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος, ὃς ἐγένετο νεκρὸς καὶ ἔζησεν·



(GNT-TR) και τω αγγελω της εκκλησιας σμυρναιων γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν



(GNT-V) και τω αγγελω της BAεν BAσμυρνη εκκλησιας TSσμυρναιων γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν



ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
καί ὁ ἄγγελος ὁ ἐν Σμύρνα ἐκκλησία γράφω ὅδε λέγω ὁ πρῶτος καί ὁ ἔσχατος ὅς γίνομαι νεκρός καί ζάω
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church
Καὶ τῷ ἀγγέλῳ τῆς ἐν Σμύρνῃ ἐκκλησίας γράψον· τάδε λέγει ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος, ὃς ἐγένετο νεκρὸς καὶ ἔζησεν·
....

............................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
Καὶ τῷ ἀγγέλῳ τῆς ἐκκλησίας Σμυρναίων γράψον· Τάδε λέγει ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος ὃς ἐγένετο νεκρὸς καὶ ἔζησεν·
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
Καὶ τῷ ἀγγέλῳ τῷ ἐν Σμύρνῃ ἐκκλησίας γράψον· Τάδε λέγει ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος, ὃς ἐγένετο νεκρὸς καὶ ἔζησεν·
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.
και τω αγγελω της εν σμυρνη εκκλησιας γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)
και τω αγγελω της εν σμυρνη εκκλησιας γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 
και τω αγγελω της εκκλησιας σμυρναιων γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν 
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)
και τω αγγελω της εκκλησιας σμυρναιων γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort
και τω αγγελω τω εν σμυρνη εκκλησιας γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 2:8 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants
και τω αγγελω {VAR1: τω } {VAR2: της } εν σμυρνη εκκλησιας γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν

وكلهم بهم الاول والاخر وكان ميتا فعاش



5) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 6
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.



الترجمات العربية



فانديك

6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً.



الحياه

6 ثم قال: «قد تم. أنا الألف والياء (البداية والنهاية). أنا أسقي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا.



السارة

6 وقال لي: «تم كل شيء! أنا الألف والياء، البداءة والنهاية. أنا أعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا.



اليسوعية

6 وقال لي: (( قضي الأمر. أنا الألف والياء, البداية والنهاية. إني سأعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا.



المشتركة

رؤ-21-6:

وقالَ لي: ((تَمَّ كُلُّ شيءٍ! أنا الألِفُ والياءُ، البَداءَةُ والنِّهايَةُ. أنا أُعطي العَطشانَ مِنْ يَنبوعِ ماءِ الحياةِ مَجّانًا.



البولسية

رؤ-21-6: وقالَ لي أَيضًا: "لقَد تَمَّ! أَنا الأَلِفُ والياء، أَلَمبدَأُ والغايَة؛ أَنا أُعْطي العَطشانَ مِن يَنبوعِ ماءِ الحياةِ مَجَّانًا.



الكاثوليكية

رؤ-21-6: وقالَ لي: (( قُضِيَ الأَمْر. أَنا الأَلِفُ والياء, البِدايَةُ والنِّهايَة. إِنِّي سأُعْطي العَطْشانَ مِن يَنْبوعِ ماءِ الحَياةِ مَجَّانًا.



وكلهم بهم الالف والياء البداية والنهاية



التراجم الانجليزي وبعض اللغات الاخري

Rev 21:6


(ASV) And he said unto me, They are come to pass. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give unto him that is athirst of the fountain of the water of life freely.


(BBE) And he said to me, It is done. I am the First and the Last, the start and the end. I will freely give of the fountain of the water of life to him who is in need.


(Bishops) And he sayde vnto me, it is done, I am Alpha and Omega, the begynnyng and the ende: I wyll geue to hym that is a thirst of the well of the water of lyfe freely.


(CEV) Everything is finished! I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will freely give water from the life-giving fountain to everyone who is thirsty.


(Darby) And he said to me, It is done. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give to him that thirsts of the fountain of the water of life freely.


(EMTV) And He said to me, " I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. I will give from the spring of the water of life freely to him that is thirsty.


(ESV) And he said to me, "It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. To the thirsty I will give from the spring of the water of life without payment.


(FDB) Et il me dit: C'est fait. Moi, je suis l'alpha et l'oméga, le commencement et la fin. A celui qui a soif, je donnerai, moi, gratuitement, de la fontaine de l'eau de la vie.


(FLS) Et il me dit: C'est fait! Je suis l'alpha et l'oméga, le commencement et la fin. A celui qui a soif je donnerai de la source de l'eau de la vie, gratuitement.


(Geneva) And he said vnto me, It is done, I am Alpha & Omega, the beginning and the ende. I wil giue to him that is a thirst, of the wel of the water of life freely.


(GLB) Und er sprach zu mir: Es ist geschehen. Ich bin das A und das O, der Anfang und das Ende. Ich will den Durstigen geben von dem Brunnen des lebendigen Wassers umsonst.


(GNB) And he said, "It is done! I am the first and the last, the beginning and the end. To anyone who is thirsty I will give the right to drink from the spring of the water of life without paying for it.




(GW) He said to me, "It has happened! I am the A and the Z, the beginning and the end. I will give a drink from the fountain filled with the water of life to anyone who is thirsty. It won't cost anything.


(HNT) ויאמר אלי היה נהיתה אני האלף והתו הראש והסוף אני אתן לצמא ממעין מים חיים חנם׃


(ISV) Then he said to me, "It has happened! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. I will freely give a drink from the spring of the water of life to the one who is thirsty.


(KJV) And he said unto me, It is done. I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give unto him that is athirst of the fountain of the water of life freely.


(KJVA) And he said unto me, It is done. I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give unto him that is athirst of the fountain of the water of life freely.


(MKJV) And He said to me, It is done. I am the Alpha and Omega, the Beginning and the End. To him who thirsts I will give of the fountain of the Water of Life freely.


(Murdock) And he said to me: I am Alpha and Omega, the Beginning and the Completion: to him who thirsteth, will I give of the fountain of living water, gratis.


(RV) And he said unto me, They are come to pass. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give unto him that is athirst of the fountain of the water of life freely.



(Vulgate) et dixit mihi factum est ego sum Alpha et Omega initium et finis ego sitienti dabo de fonte aquae vivae gratis


(WNT) He also said, "They have now been fulfilled. I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. To those who are thirsty I will give the privilege of drinking from the well of the Water of Life without payment.


(YLT) and He said to me, `It hath been done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End; I, to him who is thirsting, will give of the fountain of the water of the life freely;



وكلهم بهم الالف والياء البداية والنهاية



النسخ اليوناني



(GNT) καὶ εἶπέ μοι· γέγοναν. ἐγώ τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος. ἐγὼ τῷ διψῶντι δώσω ἐκ τῆς πηγῆς τοῦ ὕδατος τῆς ζωῆς δωρεάν.



(GNT-TR) και ειπεν μοι γεγονεν εγω ειμι το α και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν



(GNT-V) και Bειπε TSAειπεν μοι Aγεγοναν Bγεγονα TSγεγονεν TSAεγω Bεγω TSειμι Aειμι το BAαλφα TSα και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν



ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
καί λέγω ἐγώ γίνομαι ἐγώ ὁ Α καί ὁ Ω ὁ ἀρχή καί ὁ τέλος ἐγώ ὁ διψάω δίδωμι αὐτός ἐκ ὁ πηγή ὁ ὕδωρ ὁ ζωή δωρεάν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church
καὶ εἶπέ μοι· Γέγονεν. ἐγώ τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος. ἐγὼ τῷ διψῶντι δώσω ἐκ τῆς πηγῆς τοῦ ὕδατος τῆς ζωῆς δωρεάν.
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
καὶ εἶπέν μοι γέγονεν ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος ἐγὼ τῷ διψῶντι δώσω ἐκ τῆς πηγῆς τοῦ ὕδατος τῆς ζωῆς δωρεάν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
καὶ εἷπεν μοι, Γέγοναν. ἐγὼ τὸ Ἄλφα καὶ τὸ Ὦ, ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος. ἐγὼ τῷ διψῶντι δώσω ἐκ τῆς πηγῆς τοῦ ὕδατος τῆς ζωῆς δωρεάν.
...........

..................................................................... 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.
και ειπεν μοι γεγοναν εγω το αλφα και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω αυτω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)
και ειπεν μοι γεγονα [εγω] το αλφα και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 
και ειπεν μοι γεγονεν εγω ειμι το α και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν 
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)
και ειπεν μοι γεγονεν εγω ειμι το α και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort
και ειπεν μοι γεγοναν εγω το αλφα και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 21:6 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants
και ειπεν μοι γεγοναν εγω {VAR2: [ειμι] } το αλφα και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν



وكلهم الالف والياء البداية والنهاية



6) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 13
أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».



التراجم العربي



فانديك

13 أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».



الحياه

13 أنا الألف والياء، الأول والآخر، البداية والنهاية.



السارة

13 أنا الألف والياء، و الأول والآخر، والبداءة والنهاية«.



اليسوعية

13 أنا الألف والياء، والأول والآخر، والبداية والنهاية.



المشتركة

رؤ-22-13: أنا الألِفُ والياءُ، والأوَّلُ والآخِرُ، والبَداءَةُ والنِّهايَةُ)).



البولسية

رؤ-22-13: أَنا الأَلِفُ والياءُ، الأَوَّلُ والآخِرُ، المَبْدَأُ والغايَة.





الكاثوليكية

رؤ-22-13: أَنا الأَلِفُ والياء، والأَوَّلُ والآخِر، والبِدايَةُ والنِّهايَة.



وكلهم يحتوا علي الالف والياء البداية والنهاية الاول والاخر

(حتي لو اختلف الترتيب الذي لا يؤثر علي الاية )



التراجم الانجليزية وبعض اللغات الاخري

Rev 22:13


(ASV) I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.


(BBE) I am the First and the Last, the start and the end.


(Bishops) I am Alpha and Omega, the begynnyng and the ende, the first and the last.


(CEV) I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.


(Darby) *I* am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.


(EMTV) I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End."


(ESV) I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end."


(FDB) Moi, je suis l'alpha et l'oméga, le premier et le dernier, le commencement et la fin.


(FLS) Je suis l'alpha et l'oméga, le premier et le dernier, le commencement et la fin.


(Geneva) I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ende, the first and the last.


(GLB) Ich bin das A und das O, der Anfang und das Ende, der Erste und der Letzte.


(GNB) I am the first and the last, the beginning and the end."




(GW) I am the A and the Z, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.


(HNT) אני האלף והתו הראש והסוף הראשון והאחרון׃


(ISV) I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end."


(KJV) I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.



(KJVA) I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.


(MKJV) I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the Ending, the First and the Last.


(Murdock) I am Alpha and Omega, the First and the Last, the Commencement and the Completion.


(RV) I am the Alpha and the Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end.



(Vulgate) ego Alpha et Omega primus et novissimus principium et finis


(WNT) I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End.


(YLT) I am the Alpha and the Omega--the Beginning and End--the First and the Last.



وكلهم بهم الالف والياء البداية والنهاية الاول والاخر

فيما عدا ترجمتين فيهما البداية والنهاية مثل

BBE, Good News Bible



النسخ اليوناني



(GNT) ἐγὼ τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος, ἀρχὴ καὶ τέλος.



(GNT-TR) εγω ειμι το α και το ω αρχη και τελος ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος



................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
ἐγώ ὁ Α καί ὁ Ω ὁ πρῶτος καί ὁ ἔσχατος ὁ ἀρχή καί ὁ τέλος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church
ἐγὼ τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος, ἀρχὴ καὶ τέλος.
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω ἀρχὴ καὶ τέλος ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
ἐγὼ τό Ἄλφα καὶ τὸ Ὦ, ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος, ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος.
................

................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.
εγω το αλφα και το ω ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος η αρχη και το τελος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)
εγω το αλφα και το ω ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος η αρχη και το τελος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 
εγω ειμι το α και το ω αρχη και τελος ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος 
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)
εγω ειμι το α και το ω αρχη και τελος ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort
εγω το αλφα και το ω ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος η αρχη και το τελος
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants
εγω το αλφα και το ω ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος η αρχη και το τελος
...

............................................................................. 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 22:13 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. - Transliterated
egō to alpha kai to ō o prōtos kai o eschatos ē archē kai to telos
................................................................................ 


وكلهم بهم الالف والياء الاول والاخر البداية والنهاية

وان اختلف البعض في الترتيب فقط الذي لا يؤثر علي اللفظ

او المضمون او الروح









وابدا الان في توضوح الموجود في المخطوطات القديمه



مثل السينائية واضافة الفاتيكانية والاسكندرية وغيرهم




3) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 17
فَلَمَّا رَأَيْتُهُ سَقَطْتُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيْهِ كَمَيِّتٍ، فَوَضَعَ يَدَهُ الْيُمْنَى عَلَيَّ قَائِلاً لِي: «لاَ تَخَفْ، أَنَا هُوَ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ،








ῦ ἐπ’ ἐμὲ λέγων, Μὴ φοβοῦ· ἐγώ εἰμι ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος




17 And when I had seen him, I fell at his feet as dead; and he laid his right hand upon me, saying: Fear not: I am the First and the Last,


الفاتيكانية





والاسكندرية





4) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 8
وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ سِمِيرْنَا: «هذَا يَقُولُهُ الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ، الَّذِي كَانَ مَيْتًا فَعَاشَ:



السينائية







και τω αγγελω της εκκλησιας σμυρναιων γραψον ταδε λεγει ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος ος εγενετο νεκρος και εζησεν


8 And to the angel of the church in Smyrna write: These things says the First and the Last, who was dead and revived;


الفاتيكانية





والاسكندرية



*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*
5) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 6
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.



السينائية





και ειπεν μοι γεγοναν εγω το αλφα και το ω η αρχη και το τελος εγω τω διψωντι δωσω εκ της πηγης του υδατος της ζωης δωρεαν


6 And he said to me: It is done; I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End. To him that thirsts, I will give of the fountain of the water of life freely.


الفاتيكانية






والاسكندرية






6) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 13
أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».



السينائية






وبقية العدد في العمود الي بعده






εγω το αλφα και το ω ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος η αρχη και το τελος



13 I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End.


الفاتيكانية






الاسكندرية







وهذه الاربع اعداد موجوده في كل المخطوطات التي تحتوي علي سفر الرؤيا

وعلي سبيل المثال لا الحصر



اولا البشيتا الارامية التي تعود للقرن الرابع

وترجمتها المعتمده

The Lamsa Bible is the most popular and well known Bible that has been translated from the Aramaic Peshitta.

1: 17 And when I saw him, I fell at his feet as dead. And he laid his right hand upon me, saying, Fear not; I am the first and the last



2: 8 And unto the angel of the church in Smyrna write; These things says the first and the last, which was dead, and is alive;



21: 6 And he said to me,. I am Alpha and Tau, the beginning and the end. I will freely give of the fountain of the living water to him who is thirsty.



22: 13 I am Alpha and Tau, the beginning and the end, the first and the last.




وايضا الفولجاتا اللاتينية التي تعود للقرن الرابع الميلادي للقديس جيروم



وترجمتها المعتمدة

Latin Vulgate

The complete Latin Vulgate as written by St. Jeromes

1: 17

And when I had seen him, I fell at his feet as dead. And he laid his right hand upon me, saying: Fear not. I am the First and the Last,



et cum vidissem eum cecidi ad pedes eius tamquam mortuus et posuit dexteram suam super me dicens noli timere ego sum primus et novissimus



2: 8

And to the angel of the church of Smyrna write: These things saith the First and the Last, who was dead and is alive:


et angelo Zmyrnae ecclesiae scribe haec dicit primus et novissimus qui fuit mortuus et vivit


21: 6

And he said to me: It is done. I am Alpha and Omega: the Beginning and the End. To him that thirsteth, I will give of the fountain of the water of life, freely.


et dixit mihi factum est ego sum Alpha et Omega initium et finis ego sitienti dabo de fonte aquae vivae gratis


22: 13

I am Alpha and Omega, the First and the Last, the Beginning and the End.


ego Alpha et Omega primus et novissimus principium et finis







وايضا القبطي الصعيدي التي تعود للقرن الرابع الميلادي



Greek and Sahidic text collated and edited by J. Warren Well.





















وبعد ذلك اذكر المخطوطات التي يوجد بها الاربع اعداد مثل



P 046

1006

1841

2020

2053

2062

syrph syrh 
itgig

vg

copbo



والمخطوطات الغير مكتمله لسفر الرؤيا كله ولكن يحتوي علي اجزاء


Rev 1:17 (Münster)

205 209 469 628 2050 2053 2062 2432 itar itc itdem itdiv itgig ith ithaf itt itz vg syrp syrh syrh copsa copbo P 046 94 1006 1611 1828 1841 1854 1859 2020 2042 2065 2073 2081 2138 2329 2344 2351 2814 syrh(mg)



Rev 2:8 (Münster)

C P 205 209 1854 2329 syrph P046 1006 1611 1841 2050 2053 2344 2351 Byz itar itgig itt vg syrh copsa copbo eth Origenlat


Rev 21:6 (Münster)

1006 1678 1778 1841 2053 2052 P 046 Byz copsa pc vg ς 206 254 469 1006 1841 2020 2053 2062 2065 pc itgig syrph copbo



Rev 22:13 (Münster)

1006 1841 2020 ,2050 2053 2062 pc itar itc itdem itdiv ithaf vg copsa eth P 046 94 205 209 1611supp 1854 1859 2030 2042 2065 2073 2138 2329 2377 2432 2814 Byz itgig syrph syrh copbo





ولكن يهمني جدا ان اذكر مخطوط واوضحه لانه يعود الي القرن الثاني الميلادي

وهو ذو اهمية كبري في سفر الرؤيا



وهو مخطوط رقم 98

p98





II(?)

Apc 1:13-20

Cairo, Institut Français d'Archéologie Orientale, P. IFAO inv. 237b



وهو فقط الاصحاح الاول من عدد 13 الي عدد 20

ورغم عدم وضوحه لكن يوجد بها العدد السابع عشر

كما ذكر العالم فليب كامفورت

New Testament Text and transalation commentary






وبعد توضيح كل هذه الادلة من المخطوطات التي تثبت اصالة الاعداد



وابدا الان في اقوال الاباء وهو دليل خارجي اخر غاية في الاهمية لشهود عيان من الاباء الاولين



اولا

الاصحح الاول عدد 17



القديس ارينيؤس

اقتباس ضمني

Chapter XX.—That one God formed all things in the world, by means of the Word and the Holy Spirit: and that although He is to us in this life invisible and incomprehensible, nevertheless He is not unknown; inasmuch as His works do declare Him, and His Word has shown that in many modes He may be seen and known.

And this was the reason why Moses vested the high priest after this fashion. Something also alludes to the end [of all things], as [where He speaks of] the fine brass burning in the fire, which denotes the power of faith, and the continuing instant in prayer, because of the consuming fire which is to come at the end of time. But when John could not endure the sight (for he says, “I fell at his feet as dead;”41024102    Rev. i. 17. that what was written might come to pass: “No man sees God, and shall live”41034103    Ex. xxxiii. 20. ), and the Word reviving him,

Volume 1



القديس كبريان

اقتباس نصي

Cyprian Died 258

ANF05. Fathers of the Third Century: Hippolytus, Cyprian, Caius, Novatian, Appendix

26. That after He had risen again He should receive from His Father all power, and His power should be everlasting.

And He had in His right hand seven stars: and out of His mouth went a sharp two-edged sword; and His face shone as the sun in his might. And when I saw Him, I fell at His feet as dead. And He laid His right hand upon me, and said, Fear not; I am the first and the last, and He that liveth and was dead; and, lo, I am living for evermore41004100    One codex reads here, “living in the assembly of the saints.” and I have the keys of death and of hell.”41014101    Rev. i. 12–18.

Volume 4



والقديس تاتيان

اقتباس ضمني

120 -180

Epistle to Gregory and Origen's Commentary on the Gospel of John.
Introduction. Letter of Origen to Gregory.
35.  Christ as the Living and the Dead.

In what has been said about the first and the last, and about the beginning and the end, we have referred these words at one point to the different forms of reasonable beings, at another to the different conceptions of the Son of God.  Thus we have gained a distinction between the first and the beginning, and between the last and the end, and also the distinctive meaning of Α and Ω.  It is not hard to see why he is called “the Living and the Dead,” and after being dead He that is alive for evermore.

Volume 9

القديس امبريسوس

NPNF2-10. Ambrose: Selected Works and Letters

337-397

Chapter IX. Various quibbling arguments, advanced…

108. But neither had the Son of God any beginning, seeing that He already was at the beginning, nor shall He come to an end, Who is the Beginning and the End of the Universe;24262426    Rev. i. 8, 17; ii. 8; iii. 14; xxii. 13; Isa. xli. 4; xliv. 6; xlviii. 12. for being the Beginning, how could He take and receive that which He already had

Volume x





الاصحاح الثاني عدد 8



القديس امبريسوس

337-397

NPNF2-10. Ambrose: Selected Works and Letters

Chapter IX. Various quibbling arguments, advanced…

108. But neither had the Son of God any beginning, seeing that He already was at the beginning, nor shall He come to an end, Who is the Beginning and the End of the Universe;24262426    Rev. i. 8, 17; ii. 8; iii. 14; xxii. 13; Isa. xli. 4; xliv. 6; xlviii. 12. for being the Beginning, how could He take and receive that which He already had

Volume x





الاصحاح الحادي والعشرين عدد 6



القديس ارينيؤس

Chapter XXXV.—He contends that these testimonies already alleged cannot be understood allegorically of celestial blessings, but that they shall have their fulfilment after the coming of Antichrist, and the resurrection, in the terrestrial Jerusalem. To the former prophecies he subjoins others drawn from Isaiah, Jeremiah, and the Apocalypse of John.

For as it is God truly who raises up man, so also does man truly rise from the dead, and not allegorically, as I have shown repeatedly. And as he rises actually, so also shall he be actually disciplined beforehand for incorruption, and shall go forwards and flourish in the times of the kingdom, in order that he may be capable of receiving the glory of the Father. Then, when all things are made new, he shall truly dwell in the city of God. For it is said, “He that sitteth on the throne said, Behold, I make all things new. And the Lord says, Write all this; for these words are faithful and true. And He said to me, They are done.”47834783    Rev. xxi. 5, 6. And this is the truth of the matter.

Volume 1

القديس تيتان

اقتباس نصي

120-180

ANF02. Fathers of the Second Century: Hermas, Tatian, Athenagoras, Theophilus, and Clement of Alexandria (Entire)

Chapter XVI.—Gnostic Exposition of the Decalogue

The sensible types of these, then, are the sounds we pronounce. Thus the Lord Himself is called “Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end,”34623462    Rev. xxi. 6. “by whom all things were made, and without whom not even one thing was made.”34633463    John i. 3. God’s resting is not, then, as some conceive, that God ceased from doing.

Volume 2

القديس ترتليان

160-220

ANF03. Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian

Chapter V.—Marcus and Colarbasus

After these there were not wanting a Marcus and a Colarbasus, composing a novel heresy out of the Greek alphabet. For they affirm that without those letters truth cannot be found; nay more, that in those letters the whole plenitude and perfection of truth is comprised; for this was why Christ said, “I am the Alpha and the Omega.”83938393    See Rev. i. 7; xxi. 6; xxii. 13. In fact, they say that Jesus Christ descended,83948394    Denique Jesum Christum descendisse. So Oehler, who does not notice any conjectural emendation, or various reading, of the words. If correct, his reading would refer to the views of a twofold Jesus Christ—a real and a phantasmal one—held by docetic Gnostics, or to such views as Valentine’s, in whose system, so far as it is ascertainable from the confused and discrepant account of it, there would appear to have been one Æon called Christ, another called Jesus, and a human person called Jesus and Christ, with whom the true Jesus associated Himself. Some such jumble of ideas the two heretics now under review would seem to have held, if Oehler’s be the true reading. But the difficulties are somewhat lessened if we accept the very simple emendation which naturally suggests itself, and which, I see, Semler has proposed and Routh inclines to receive, “in Jesum Christum descendisse,” i.e. “that Christ descended on Jesus.” that is, that the dove came down on Jesus;83958395    See Matt. iii. 13–17; Mark i. 9–11; Luke iii. 21–22; John i. 29–34. and, since the dove is styled by the Greek name περιστερά —(peristera), it has in itself this number DCCCI

Volume 3



القديس كبريان

Died 258

ANF05. Fathers of the Third Century: Hippolytus, Cyprian, Caius, Novatian, Appendix

Testimonies.

1. That Christ is the First-born, and that He is the Wisdom of God, by whom all things were made.

In the Apocalypse too:  “I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give unto Him that is thirsting from the fountain of the water of life freely.”39363936    Rev. xxi. 6. That He also is both the wisdom and the power of God, Paul proves in his first Epistle to the Corinthians. “Because the Jews require a sign, and the Greeks seek after wisdom

Volume 5





القديس كبريان

Cyprian

ANF05. Fathers of the Third Century: Hippolytus, Cyprian, Caius, Novatian, Appendix

6. That Christ is God.

Also in the Apocalypse: “I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end: I will give to him that is athirst, of the fountain of living water freely. He that overcometh shall possess these things, and their inheritance; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.”3979

volume 5

وايضا يقول القديس كبريان

ANF05. Fathers of the Third Century: Hippolytus, Cyprian, Caius, Novatian, Appendix

100.  That the grace of God ought to be without price.

“I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give to him that thirsteth from the fountain of the water of life freely. He who shall overcome shall possess these things, and their inheritance; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.”

Volume 5

وايضا يقول

Also in the Apocalypse: “I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give to him that thirsteth from the fountain of the water of life freely. He who shall overcome shall possess these things, and their inheritance; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son

Volume 5



الاصحاح الثاني والعشرين عدد 13



القديس ترتليان

160-220

Chapter V.—Marcus and Colarbasus.

After these there were not wanting a Marcus and a Colarbasus, composing a novel heresy out of the Greek alphabet. For they affirm that without those letters truth cannot be found; nay more, that in those letters the whole plenitude and perfection of truth is comprised; for this was why Christ said, “I am the Alpha and the Omega.”83938393    See Rev. i. 7; xxi. 6; xxii. 13. In fact, they say that Jesus Christ

Volume 3



القديس كبريان

Died 258

ANF05. Fathers of the Third Century: Hippolytus, Cyprian, Caius, Novatian, Appendix

22. That in this sign of the Cross is salvation for all people

Also in the same place:  “I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end. Blessed are they that do His commandments, that they may have power over the tree of life.”40854085    Rev. xxii. 13, 14.

Volume 5

والقديس تيتان

Epistle to Gregory and Origen's Commentary on the Gospel of John.
Introduction. Letter of Origen to Gregory.
35.  Christ as the Living and the Dead.

In what has been said about the first and the last, and about the beginning and the end, we have referred these words at one point to the different forms of reasonable beings, at another to the different conceptions of the Son of God.  Thus we have gained a distinction between the first and the beginning, and between the last and the end, and also the distinctive meaning of Α and Ω.  It is not hard to see why he is called “the Living and the Dead,” and after being dead He that is alive for evermore.

Volume 9

ويقول ايضا

22.  The Word Was in the Beginning, I.e., in Wisdom, Which Contained All Things in Idea, Before They Existed.  Christ’s Character as Wisdom is Prior to His Other Characters.

But I consider, if it be permitted to say this, that the beginning (arche) of real existence was the Son of God, saying:45504550    Apoc. xxii. 13.   “I am the beginning and the end, the Α and the Ω, the first and the last.”  We must, however, remember that He is not the arche in respect of every name which is applied to Him.  For how can He be the beginning in respect of His being life, when life came in the Word, and the Word is manifestly the arche of life?  It is also tolerably evident that He cannot be the arche in respect of His being the first-born from the dead. 

Volume 9



وايضا القديس تيتان

اقتباس نصي

120-180

23.  The Title “Word” Is to Be Interpreted by the Same Method as the Other Titles of Christ.  The Word of God is Not a Mere Attribute of God, But a Separate Person.  What is Meant When He is Called the Word.

These texts will suffice for the present, which we have picked up out of the storehouse of the Gospels, and in all of which He claims to be the Son of God.  But in the Apocalypse of John, too, He says,"I am the first and the last, and the living One, and I was dead.  Behold, I am alive for evermore.”  And again,.“I am the Α and the Ω, and the first and the last, the beginning and the end.”  The careful student of the sacred books, moreover, may gather not a few similar passages from the prophets,

Volume 9



ويقول القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي

NPNF2-04. Athanasius: Select Works and Letters

Athanasius, Saint (c. 297 - 373)

§§26–36. That the Son is the Co-existing Word, argued from the New Testament. Texts from the Old Testament continued; especially Ps. cx. 3. Besides, the Word in Old Testament may be Son in New, as Spirit in Old Testament is Paraclete in New. Objection from Acts x. 36; answered by parallels, such as 1 Cor. i. 5. Lev. ix. 7. &c. Necessity of the Word’s taking flesh, viz. to sanctify, yet without destroying, the flesh.

ونص كلامه

If then the phrase must be taken of the body, then either the body must be before Adam, for the stars were before Adam, or we have to investigate the sense of the letter. And this John enables us to do, who says in the Apocalypse, ‘I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last, the beginning and the end. Blessed are they who make broad their robes, that they may have right to the tree of life, and may enter in through the gates into the city. For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and whoremongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever maketh and loveth a lie. I Jesus have sent My Angel, to testify these things in the Churches. I am the Root and the Offspring of David, the Bright and Morning Star. And the Spirit and the Bride say, Come; and let him that heareth say, Come; and let him that is athirst, Come; and whosoever will, let him take of the water of life freely34013401    Rev. xxii. 13–17 .’ If then ‘the Offspring of David’

Volume iv



القديس جيروم

247-420

NPNF2-06. Jerome: The Principal Works of St. Jerome

Against Jovinianus.

The Apostle writing to the Ephesians43554355    Eph. i. 10. teaches that God had purposed in the fulness of time to sum up and renew in Christ Jesus all things which are in heaven and in earth. Whence also the Saviour himself in the Revelation of John says,43564356    Rev. i. 8; xxii. 13. “I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending.” At the beginning of the human race we neither ate flesh, nor gave bills of divorce, nor suffered circumcision for a sign. Thus we reached the deluge

Volume vi



وبعد توضيح كل هذه الادلة من اقوال الاباء الاولين بدا من القرن الثاني الميلادي لكل الاعداد اعتقد هذه كافي لاثبات اصالتهم



واوضح تحليل داخلي سريع



اولا

1: 17 فلما رايته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى علي قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول و الاخر

وهو العدد الذي لم يتطرق اليه المشككون لانه يتكلم عن الابن ولانه يتطابق مع سفر اشعياء النبي

44: 6 هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل و فاديه رب الجنود انا الاول و انا الاخر و لا اله غيري

48: 12 اسمع لي يا يعقوب و اسرائيل الذي دعوته انا هو انا الاول و انا الاخر

وسياق وترتيب الايات انه بعد ان ظهور علامات الخوف علي يوحنا فالاله الحنون مد يده الحنونه وكان لا بد ان يقول له كلمات تبعث الطمانينة ليوحنا وايضا تثبت قدرة ولاهوت المتكلم وهذا طبعا في كلمة الاول والاخر ويكملها باية مطمئنه وهي

1: 18 و الحي و كنت ميتا و ها انا حي الى ابد الابدين امين و لي مفاتيح الهاوية و الموت

اي الحي الي الابد ويذكره انه كان كان ميتا وقام من الاموات فهو له سلطان علي الحياه والموت الي الابد وهذا مكمل لمعني الاول والاخر ومطابق لروح الالنبوة كما جاء في اشعياء النبي



وايضا في الاصحاح الثاني العدد 8

2: 8 و اكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا هذا يقوله الاول و الاخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش

يذكر الاول والاخر مع كلمة وكان ميتا فعاش نفس الذي قاله قبل ذلك مثل الاول والاخر والحي وكنت ميتا وها انا حي

وايضا الاصحاح 21

21: 3 و سمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس و هو سيسكن معهم و هم يكونون له شعبا و الله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم
21: 4 و سيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم و الموت لا يكون فيما بعد و لا يكون حزن و لا صراخ و لا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت
21: 5 و قال الجالس على العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا و قال لي اكتب فان هذه الاقوال صادقة و امينة
21: 6 ثم قال لي قد تم انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية انا اعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا
21: 7 من يغلب يرث كل شيء و اكون له الها و هو يكون لي ابنا
وتسلسل الكلام انه عن الاب وايضا الوحدانية لان وبهذا يكون الجالس علي العرش هو الذي يمسح عيونهم وهو يكلم يوحنا ويقول عن نفسه الالف والياء البداية والنهاية وهو الله لانه يقول عن نفسه نصا هو الاله
اذا كان الله كائن مختلف عن المسيح والمسيح هو الذي يتكلم مع يوحنا فقد قييل في الرؤيا
1: 4 يوحنا الى السبع الكنائس التي في اسيا نعمة لكم و سلام من الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي و من السبعة الارواح التي امام عرشه
1: 5 و من يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات و رئيس ملوك الارض الذي احبنا و قد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه
5: 6 و رايت فاذا في وسط العرش و الحيوانات الاربعة و في وسط الشيوخ خروف قائم كانه مذبوح له سبعة قرون و سبع اعين هي سبعة ارواح الله المرسلة الى كل الارض
5: 7 فاتى و اخذ السفر من يمين الجالس على العرش
6: 16 و هم يقولون للجبال و الصخور اسقطي علينا و اخفينا عن وجه الجالس على العرش و عن غضب الخروف
واوضح ان من يحاول يفسر هذه الاعداد بفرض ان هناك كائنين الله والخرف والله هو الجلس علي العرش بمعني حرفي سيجد نفسه في مشكله كبري لانه سيجد المسيح هو ايضا جالس علي العرش وهو القائم امام العرش وهو الذي يتكلم مع يوحنا والتفسري الوحيد انه اله واحد و صورة الله الغير منظور هو المسيح وصفته الخروف المذبوح والعرش هو شئ رمزي مش مادي وهو رمز للسلطان وبهاذا ارد علي من حاول اثبات تحريف فقط اعتماد علي ان الله هو الجالس علي العرش وليس السيد المسيح فقد اخطا بشده


والاصحح الثاني والعشرين
22: 12 و ها انا اتي سريعا و اجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله
22: 13 انا الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية الاول و الاخر
فالذي يتكلم مع يوحنا وهو المسيح وهو الالف والياء البداية والنهاية والاول والاخر
والترتيب المقبول هنا هو انه الالف والياء لانها جاءت اولا في الاصحح 1 عدد 8 وبعدها البداية والنهاية لانها بعدها في الظهور في الاصحح 1 عدد 11 ثم بعدها الاول والاخر
يقول انه هو الذي ياتي سريعا واجرته معه اي الدينونه فهو الديان العادل




رؤيا 1: 8



1) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8
«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.





اولا التراجم العربي

التي بها البداية والنهاية مع الالف والياء



فانديك

8 أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.



الحياه

8 «أنا الألف والياء» (البداية والنهاية). هذا يقوله الرب الإله الكائن والذي كان والذي سيأتي، القادر على كل شيء.



والتي لا يوجد بها البداية والنهاية

السارة

8 يقول الرب الإله: «أنا هو الألف والياء«. هو الكائن والذي كان والذي يأتي القادر على كل شيء.

اليسوعية

8 (( أنا الألف والياء )): هذا ما يقوله الرب الإله، الذي هو كائن وكان وسيأتي، وهو القدير .

المشتركه

رؤ-1-8: يَقولُ الرَّبُّ الإلَهُ: ((أنا هوَ الألِفُ والياءُ)). هوَ الكائِنُ والّذي كانَ والّذي يأتي القادِرُ على كُلِّ شيءٍ.

البولسية

رؤ-1-8: أَنا الأَلِفُ والياءُ، يقولُ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ، "الكائِنُ- والذي كانَ- والذي يَأْتي"، أَلقَدير.



الكاثوليكية

رؤ-1-8: (( أَنا الأَلِفُ والياء )): هذا ما يَقولُه الرَّبُّ الإِله، الَّذي هو كائِنٌ وكانَ وسيَأتي، وهو القَدير .



وان كان هناك اختلاف في بعض الترجمات علي وجود البداية والنهاية التي ثاثبت بمعونة ربنا في باقي البحث ولكن كل التراجم بهم الالف والياء وهذا اعتقد ردا كافيا للبعض الذين يريدوا ان يقولوا الثلاث كلمات ( الالف والياء , البداية والنهاية , الاول والاخر ) فاتفاق الترجمات جميعا علي وجود الالف والياء يرد علي هذا الزعم



التراجم الانجليزي وغيرها

التي بها البداية والنهاية



Rev 1:8


(KJV) I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending, saith the Lord, which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty.



(KJVA) I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending, saith the Lord, which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty.


(MKJV) I am the Alpha and Omega, the Beginning and the Ending, says the Lord, who is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty.



(Bishops) I am Alpha and Omega, the begynnyng and the endyng, sayth the Lorde almyghtie, which is, and which was, and which is to come.


(BBE) I am the First and the Last, says the Lord God who is and was and is to come, the Ruler of all.


(ASV) I am the Alpha and the Omega, saith the Lord God, who is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty.


(Geneva) I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending, saith the Lord, Which is, and Which was, and Which is to come, euen the Almightie.


(GLB) Ich bin das A und das O, der Anfang und das Ende, spricht Gott der HERR, der da ist und der da war und der da kommt, der Allmächtige.


(YLT) `I am the Alpha and the Omega, beginning and end, saith the Lord, who is, and who was, and who is coming--the Almighty.'




والتراجم التي تحتوي فقط علي الالف والياء



(CEV) The Lord God says, "I am Alpha and Omega, the one who is and was and is coming. I am God All-Powerful!"


(Darby) I am the Alpha and the Omega, saith the Lord God, he who is, and who was, and who is to come, the Almighty.



(EMTV) "I am the Alpha and the Omega," says the Lord God, "He who is and He who was and He who is to come, The Almighty."


(ESV) "I am the Alpha and the Omega," says the Lord God, "who is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty."


(FDB) Moi, je suis l'alpha et l'oméga, dit le *Seigneur Dieu, celui qui est, et qui était, et qui vient, le Tout-puissant.


(FLS) Je suis l'alpha et l'oméga, dit le Seigneur Dieu, celui qui est, qui était, et qui vient, le Tout Puissant.



(GNB) "I am the first and the last," says the Lord God Almighty, who is, who was, and who is to come.




(GW) "I am the A and the Z," says the Lord God, the one who is, the one who was, and the one who is coming, the Almighty.


(HNT) אני האלף והתו ראש וסוף נאם יהוה אלהים ההוה והיה ויבוא אלהי צבאות׃


(ISV) "I am the Alpha and the Omega," declares the Lord God, the one who is, who was, and who is coming, the Almighty.



(Murdock) I am Alpha, also Omega, saith the Lord God; who is, and was, and is to come, the omnipotent.


(RV) I am the Alpha and the Omega, saith the Lord God, which is and which was and which is to come, the Almighty.



(Vulgate) ego sum Alpha et Omega principium et finis dicit Dominus Deus qui est et qui erat et qui venturus est Omnipotens


(WNT) "I am the Alpha and the Omega," says the Lord God, "He who is and was and evermore will be--the Ruler of all."


وكلهم بهم الالف والياء



النسخ اليوناني

التي تحتوي علي الالف والياء البداية والنهاية

(GNT-TR) εγω ειμι το α και το ω αρχη και τελος λεγει ο κυριος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ


ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
Ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω ἀρχὴ καὶ τέλος, λέγει ὁ κύριος ὁ ὢν καὶ ὁ ἦν καὶ ὁ ἐρχόμενος ὁ παντοκράτωρ

ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 
εγω ειμι το α και το ω αρχη και τελος λεγει ο κυριος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ 
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)
εγω ειμι το α και το ω αρχη και τελος λεγει ο κυριος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ

والتي تحتوي علي الالف والياء فقط

(GNT) ᾿Εγώ εἰμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, λέγει Κύριος ὁ Θεός, ὁ ὢν καὶ ὁ ἦν καὶ ὁ ἐρχόμενος, ὁ παντοκράτωρ.



(GNT-V) εγω ειμι το BAαλφα TSα και το ω TSαρχη TSκαι TSτελος λεγει TSο κυριος BAο BAθεος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ



................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
ἐγώ εἰμί ὁ Α καί ὁ Ω λέγω κύριος ὁ θεός ὁ εἰμί καί ὁ εἰμί καί ὁ ἔρχομαι ὁ παντοκράτωρ
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church
Ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, λέγει Κύριος ὁ Θεός, ὁ ὢν καὶ ὁ ἦν καὶ ὁ ἐρχόμενος, ὁ παντοκράτωρ.
................................................................................ 

................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
Ἐγώ εἰμι τὸ Ἄλφα καὶ τὸ Ὦ, λέγει κύριος ὁ θεός, ὁ ὢν καὶ ὁ ἦν καὶ ὁ ἐρχόμενος, ὁ παντοκράτωρ.
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.
εγω ειμι το αλφα και το ω λεγει κυριος ο θεος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)
εγω ειμι το αλφα και το ω λεγει κυριος ο θεος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ
................................................................................ 

................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort
εγω ειμι το αλφα και το ω λεγει κυριος ο θεος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ
................................................................................ 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:8 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants
εγω ειμι το αλφα και το ω λεγει κυριος ο θεος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ
................................................................................

وكلهم بهم الالف والياء ( الفا واوميجا )



وابدا في المخطوطات التي بها الالف والياء فقط


الفاتيكانية






والاسكندرية







ولكن موجود الالف والياء البداية والنهاية في السينائية

واعتقد هذا دليل مهم جدا علي اصالته

والرائ المنتشر انه في التعديل الاول







1) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8
«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.





ولكن احب اوضح انه وجوده في تعديل السينائية الاول والثاني مهم لان التعديل الاول تم قبل ان تغادر المخطوطه مكان النسخ وهذا حسب تعليق العالم فليب كامفورت صفحة
( Introduction xxxi uncials ) في كتابه


New Textament Text and Translation Commentary
وايضا موجوده في نسخ اخري مهمة
البشيته الارامية التي تعود للقرن الرابع

وتذكر فيها الالف والياء البداية والنهاية وصورتها





وترجمتها النصية

The Lamsa Bible is the most popular and well known Bible that has been translated from the Aramaic Peshitta

I am Alpha and Tau, the beginning and the ending, says the Lord God, who is, and who was, and who is to come, the Almighty.





وايضا موجود كامل في نسخة القديس جيروم اللاتيني التي تعود للقرن الرابع

وترجمتها

Latin Vulgate . Com : Helping You

1

8

I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end, saith the Lord God, who is and who was and who is to come, the Almighty.

ego sum Alpha et Omega principium et finis dicit Dominus Deus qui est et qui erat et qui venturus est Omnipotens



The complete Latin Vulgate as written by St. Jeromes



وايضا يوجد كامل في كل المخطوطات التي تعود لللاتينية القديمة التي كتبت في القرن الثاني الميلادي

مثل

itar itc itdem itdiv itgig ithaf itt itz



وايضا العديد من المخطوطات

كما جاء في

NEW TESTAMENT MANU******S
by type of manu****** curatore Richard Wilson
ἀρχὴ καὶ τέλος] (see Revelation 21:6)



وايضا العالم بروس متزجر



A Textual Commentary On The Greek New Testament

 Second Edition A Companion Volume to the UNITED BIBLE SOCIETIES'

GREEK NEW TESTAMENT (Fourth Revised Edition)

 By BRUCE M. METZGER



1.8 +W {A}
After +W2 the Textus Receptus, following a* 1 (2344) itgig, ar vg al, adds avrch. kai. te,loj, and twenty other minuscules add h` avrch. kai. to. te,loj.


واعتقد ان الدليل الخارجي الاول وهو المخطوطات تثبت اصاله العدد كامل وهو احتواؤه علي الالف والياء البداية والنهاية



وبعد ذلك ابدا تحليل دليل اخر مهم جدا وهو





اقوال الاباء

اقتباس نصي من القرن الثاني الميلادي

القديس تيتان

120-180

ANF02. Fathers of the Second Century: Hermas, Tatian, Athenagoras, Theophilus, and Clement of Alexandria (Entire)

Chapter VI.—The Name Children Does Not Imply Instruction in Elementary Principles.

Thus, then, the milk which is perfect is perfect nourishment, and brings to that consummation which cannot cease. Wherefore also the same milk and honey were promised in the rest. Rightly, therefore, the Lord again promises milk to the righteous, that the Word may be clearly shown to be both, “the Alpha and Omega, beginning and end;”11101110    Rev. i. 8. the Word being figuratively represented as milk. Something like this Homer oracularly declares against his will, when he calls righteous men milk-fed (γαλακτοφάγοι).

Volume 2 Ante-nicene fathers



اقتباس ضمني

القديس ترتليان

160-220

ANF03. Latin Christianity: Its Founder, Tertullian

Chapter XVII.—Sundry August Titles, De******ive of Deity, Applied to the Son, Not, as Praxeas Would Have It, Only to the Father.

the One that is,” because there are many who are called Sons, but are not. As to the point maintained by them, that the name of Christ belongs also to the Father, they shall hear (what I have to say) in the proper place. Meanwhile, let this be my immediate answer to the argument which they adduce from the Revelation of John: “I am the Lord which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty;”79847984    Rev. i. 8. and from all other passages which in their opinion make the designation of Almighty God unsuitable to the Son. As if, indeed, He which is to come were not almighty; whereas even the Son of the Almighty is as much almighty as the Son of God is God.

Volume 3



وايضا

Origen (c. 185-c. 254)



ANF04. Fathers of the Third Century: Tertullian, Part Fourth; Minucius Felix; Commodian; Origen, Parts First and Second

Chapter II.—On Christ.

For through Wisdom, which is Christ, God has power over all things, not only by the authority of a ruler, but also by the voluntary obedience of subjects.  And that you may understand that the omnipotence of Father and Son is one and the same, as God and the Lord are one and the same with the Father, listen to the manner in which John speaks in the Apocalypse:  “Thus saith the Lord God, which is, and which was, and which is to come, the Almighty.”19821982    Rev. i. 8.   For who else was “He which is to come” than Christ? 

Volume 4

اقتباس نصي من القرن الثالث الميلادي

القديس كبريان

Cyprian

Dies 258

ANF05. Fathers of the Third Century: Hippolytus, Cyprian, Caius, Novatian, Appendix

6. That Christ is God.

Also in the Apocalypse: “I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end: I will give to him that is athirst, of the fountain of living water freely. He that overcometh shall possess these things, and their inheritance; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.”3979

volume 4



ويقتبس نصيا مرة اخري

و يقول القديس كبريان

ANF05. Fathers of the Third Century: Hippolytus, Cyprian, Caius, Novatian, Appendix



100.  That the grace of God ought to be without price.

“I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give to him that thirsteth from the fountain of the water of life freely. He who shall overcome shall possess these things, and their inheritance; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son.”

Volume 4





وايضا يقول

Also in the Apocalypse: “I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the end. I will give to him that thirsteth from the fountain of the water of life freely. He who shall overcome shall possess these things, and their inheritance; and I will be his God, and he shall be my son

Volume 5



اقتباس ضمني

والقديس تيتان

120-180

Epistle to Gregory and Origen's Commentary on the Gospel of John.
Introduction.
Letter of Origen to Gregory.
35.  Christ as the Living and the Dead.

In what has been said about the first and the last, and about the beginning and the end, we have referred these words at one point to the different forms of reasonable beings, at another to the different conceptions of the Son of God.  Thus we have gained a distinction between the first and the beginning, and between the last and the end, and also the distinctive meaning of Α and Ω.  It is not hard to see why he is called “the Living and the Dead,” and after being dead He that is alive for evermore.

Volume 9

وايضا القديس تيتان

23.  The Title “Word” Is to Be Interpreted by the Same Method as the Other Titles of Christ.  The Word of God is Not a Mere Attribute of God, But a Separate Person.  What is Meant When He is Called the Word.

These texts will suffice for the present, which we have picked up out of the storehouse of the Gospels, and in all of which He claims to be the Son of God.  But in the Apocalypse of John, too, He says, “I am the first and the last, and the living One, and I was dead.  Behold, I am alive for evermore.”  And again, “I am the Α and the Ω, and the first and the last, the beginning and the end.”  The careful student of the sacred books, moreover, may gather not a few similar passages from the prophets,

Volume 9



والقديس جيروم صاحب ترجمة الفلجاتا في القرن الرابع يقتبس نصيا

347-420

NPNF2-06. Jerome: The Principal Works of St. Jerome

Against Jovinianus.

Apostle writing to the Ephesians43554355    Eph. i. 10. eaches that God had purposed in the fulness of time to sum up and renew in Christ Jesus all things which are in heaven and in earth. Whence also the Saviour himself in the Revelation of John says,43564356    Rev. i. 8; xxii. 13. “I am Alpha and Omega, the beginning and the ending.” At the beginning of the human race we neither ate flesh, nor gave bills of divorce, nor suffered circumcision for a sign

Volume vi



والقديس امبروسيوس

337- 397

NPNF2-10. Ambrose: Selected Works and Letters

Epistle LXIII: To the Church at Vercellæ.

49. Lastly, when the succession derived through family descent from Aaron, contained rather heirs of the family than sharers in his righteousness, there came, after the likeness of that Melchisedech, of whom we read in the Old Testament, the true Melchisedech, the true King of peace, the true King of righteousness, for this is the interpretation of the Name, “without father, without mother, without genealogy, having neither beginning of days nor end of life,”37193719    Heb. v. 3. which also refers to the Son of God, Who in His Divine Generation had no mother, was in His Birth of the Virgin Mary without a father; begotten before the ages of the Father alone, born in this age of the Virgin alone, and certainly could have no beginning of days seeing He “was in the beginning.”37203720    S. John i. 1. And how could He have any end of life, Who is the Author of life to all? He is “the Beginning and the Ending.”3721

Volume x



وهذا ايضا دليل قاطع علي اصالة العدد من القرن الثاني وما بعده وهذا كافي بالرد علي من يشكك به



التحليل الداخلي



1: 4 يوحنا الى السبع الكنائس التي في اسيا نعمة لكم و سلام من الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي و من السبعة الارواح التي امام عرشه
1: 5 و من يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات و رئيس ملوك الارض الذي احبنا و قد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه
1: 6 و جعلنا ملوكا و كهنة لله ابيه له المجد و السلطان الى ابد الابدين امين
1: 7 هوذا ياتي مع السحاب و ستنظره كل عين و الذين طعنوه و ينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض نعم امين
1: 8 انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية يقول الرب الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي القادر على كل شيء
1: 9 انا يوحنا اخوكم و شريككم في الضيقة و في ملكوت يسوع المسيح و صبره كنت في الجزيرة التي تدعى بطمس من اجل كلمة الله و من اجل شهادة يسوع المسيح


سياق الكلمات

العدد الثامن هو فقط توضيح وتكميل وتاكيد لمن هو الذي سياتي علي السحاب ويذكر الالف والياء البداية والنهاية التي تكون حلقة وصل بين الالف والياء وبين الرب الكائن والذي كان والذي ياتي القادر علي كل شئ

وهو اسلوب متكرر ليوحنا الحبيب الذي ذكره عدة مرات في سفر الرؤيا







سفر الرؤيا 1 : 11

الشبهة

الالف والياء

يقال انها مضافه لانها غير موجوده في النسخ الاصلية ومضافه للانجيل


وابدا في توضوح التراجم المختلفة



التراجم العربي



سميث و فانديك

11 قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ. وَالَّذِي تَرَاهُ اكْتُبْ فِي كِتَابٍ وَأَرْسِلْ إِلَى السَّبْعِ الْكَنَائِسِ الَّتِي فِي أَسِيَّا: إِلَى أَفَسُسَ، وَإِلَى سِمِيرْنَا، وَإِلَى بَرْغَامُسَ، وَإِلَى ثَِيَاتِيرَا، وَإِلَى سَارْدِسَ، وَإِلَى فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا، وَإِلَى لاَوُدِكِيَّةَ».



الحياة

11 قَائِلاً: «أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ. الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ. وَالَّذِي تَرَاهُ اكْتُبْ فِي كِتَابٍ وَأَرْسِلْ إِلَى السَّبْعِ الْكَنَائِسِ الَّتِي فِي أَسِيَّا: إِلَى أَفَسُسَ، وَإِلَى سِمِيرْنَا، وَإِلَى بَرْغَامُسَ، وَإِلَى ثَِيَاتِيرَا، وَإِلَى سَارْدِسَ، وَإِلَى فِيلاَدَلْفِيَا، وَإِلَى لاَوُدِكِيَّةَ».

باقي التراجم العربي غير موجود فيها الالف والاياء الاول والاخر



الاخبار السارة

11 يقول: «أكتب ما تراه في كتاب وأرسله إلى الكنائس السبع في أفسس وسميرنة وبرغامس وثياتيرة وسارديس وفيلادلفية ولاودكية«.



اليسوعية

11 يقول: (( ما تراه فأكتبه في كتاب وأبعث به إلى الكنائس السبع التي في أفسس وإزمير وبرغامس وتياطيرة وسرديس وفيلدلفية واللاذقية )).


المشتركة

رؤ-1-11: يَقولُ: ((أُكتُبْ ما تَراهُ في كِتابٍ وأرسِلْهُ إلى الكنائِسِ السَّبعِ في أفسُسَ وسِميرْنَةَ وبَرْغامُسَ وثياتيرَةَ وسارْديسَ وفيلادَلْفيةَ ولاوُدِكيَّةَ)).

البولسية

رؤ-1-11: يَقول: "أُكتُبْ ما تراهُ في سِفْرٍ، وابعَثْ بِهِ الى الكنائسِ السَّبعْ، الى أَفسُسَ، وإِزْميرَ، وبِرْغامُسَ، وثِياتيرةَ، وسَرْديسَ، وفِيلَدِلْفِيَّةَ، واللاَّذِقيَّة".

الكاثوليكية

رؤ-1-11: يَقول: (( ما تَراه فأكتُبْه في كِتابٍ وأبعَثْ بِه إِلى الكَنائِسِ السَّبعِ الَّتي في أَفَسسُ وإِزْمير وبَرغامُس وتِياطيرة وسَرْديس وفيلَدِلْفِيَة واللاَّذِقِيَّة )).



ومن هذا قد يستنتج البعض انها فعلا مضافة لوجودها فقط في فانديك والحياة وعدم وجودها في باقي التراجم العربي

ولكن الصوره تبدا تغير قليلا بدراسة التراجم الانجليزية

التراجم الانجليزية

التي ذكرت الالف والياء الاول والاخر



Rev 1:11


(KJV) Saying, I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last: and, What thou seest, write in a book, and send it unto the seven churches which are in Asia; unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamos, and unto Thyatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicea.



(MKJV) saying, I am the Alpha and Omega, the First and the Last. Also, What you see, write in a book and send it to the seven churches which are in Asia: to Ephesus, and to Smyrna, and to Pergamos, and to Thyatira, and to Sardis, and to Philadelphia, and to Laodicea.


................................................................................ 
American King James Version
Saying, I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last: and, What you see, write in a book, and send it to the seven churches which are in Asia; to Ephesus, and to Smyrna, and to Pergamos, and to Thyatira, and to Sardis, and to Philadelphia, and to Laodicea.


(Bishops) Saying: I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last: That thou seest, write in a booke, and sende it vnto the seuen Churches which are in Asia, vnto Ephesus, and vnto Smyrna, and vnto Pergamos, and vnto Thyatira, and vnto Sardis, and vnto Philadelphia, and vnto Laodicea.


(Geneva) Saying, I am Alpha and Omega, that first and that last: & that which thou seest, write in a booke, and send it vnto the seuen Churches which are in Asia, vnto Ephesus, and vnto Smyrna, and vnto Pergamus, and vnto Thyatira, and vnto Sardis, and vnto Philadelphia, and vnto Laodicea.



(YLT) `I am the Alpha and the Omega, the First and the Last;' and, `What thou dost see, write in a scroll, and send to the seven assemblies that are in Asia; to Ephesus, and to Smyrna, and to Pergamos, and to Thyatira, and to Sardis, and to Philadelphia, and to Laodicea.'


................................................................................ 
Tyndale New Testament
saying: I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last. That thou seest write in a book, and send it unto the congregations which are in Asia, unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamos, and unto Thiatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicia.


................................................................................ 
Webster's Bible Translation
Saying, I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last: and, What thou seest, write in a book, and send it to the seven churches which are in Asia; to Ephesus, and to Smyrna, and to Pergamos, and to Thyatira, and to Sardis, and to Philadelphia, and to Laodicea.



التراجم التي لم تذكر الالف والياء الاول والاخر



New American Standard Bible (©1995)
saying, "Write in a book what you see, and send it to the seven churches: to Ephesus and to Smyrna and to Pergamum and to Thyatira and to Sardis and to Philadelphia and to Laodicea."



American Standard Version
saying, What thou seest, write in a book and send it to the seven churches: unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamum, and unto Thyatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicea.


................................................................................ 
Bible in Basic English
Saying, What you see, put in a book, and send it to the seven churches; to Ephesus and to Smyrna and to Pergamos and to Thyatira and to Sardis and to Philadelphia and to Laodicea.


(ASV) saying, What thou seest, write in a book and send it to the seven churches: unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamum, and unto Thyatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicea.


(BBE) Saying, What you see, put in a book, and send it to the seven churches; to Ephesus and to Smyrna and to Pergamos and to Thyatira and to Sardis and to Philadelphia and to Laodicea.



(CEV) The voice said, "Write in a book what you see. Then send it to the seven churches in Ephesus, Smyrna, Pergamum, Thyatira, Sardis, Philadelphia, and Laodicea."


(Darby) saying, What thou seest write in a book, and send to the seven assemblies: to Ephesus, and to Smyrna, and to Pergamos, and to Thyatira, and to Sardis, and to Philadelphia, and to Laodicea.


(EMTV) saying, "That which you see, write in a book and send to the seven churches: to Ephesus, to Smyrna, to Pergamos, to Thyatira, to Sardis, to Philadelphia, and to Laodicea."


(WNT) It said, "Write forthwith in a roll an account of what you see, and send it to the seven Churches--to Ephesus, Smyrna, Pergamum, Thyateira, Sardis, Philadelphia and Laodicea."



(ESV) saying, "Write what you see in a book and send it to the seven churches, to Ephesus and to Smyrna and to Pergamum and to Thyatira and to Sardis and to Philadelphia and to Laodicea."


(GNB) It said, "Write down what you see, and send the book to the churches in these seven cities: Ephesus, Smyrna, Pergamum, Thyatira, Sardis, Philadelphia, and Laodicea."


(GW) saying, "Write on a scroll what you see, and send it to the seven churches: Ephesus, Smyrna, Pergamum, Thyatira, Sardis, Philadelphia, and Laodicea."

(ISV) saying, "Write on a scroll what you see, and send it to the seven churches: Ephesus, Smyrna, Pergamum, Thyatira, Sardis, Philadelphia, and Laodicea."



(Murdock) That which thou seest, write in a book, and send to the seven churches, to Ephesus, and to Smyrna, and to Pergamos, and to Thyatira, and to Sardis, and to Philadelphia, and to Laodicea.


(RV) saying, What thou seest, write in a book, and send it to the seven churches; unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamum, and unto Thyatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicea.


English Revised Version
saying, What thou seest, write in a book, and send it to the seven churches; unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamum, and unto Thyatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicea.

................................................................................ 
GOD'S WORD® Translation (©1995)
saying, "Write on a scroll what you see, and send it to the seven churches: Ephesus, Smyrna, Pergamum, Thyatira, Sardis, Philadelphia, and Laodicea."



النسخ اليوناني الحديثة



التي ذكرت الالف والياء



ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:11 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
................................................................................ 
λεγούσης Ἐγώ ἐιμι τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, Ὃ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος· καὶ ὁ βλέπεις γράψον εἰς βιβλίον καὶ πέμψον ταῖς ἐκκλησίαις ταῖς ἐν Ἀσίᾳ, εἰς Ἔφεσον καὶ εἰς Σμύρναν καὶ εἰς Πέργαμον καὶ εἰς Θυάτειρα καὶ εἰς Σάρδεις καὶ εἰς Φιλαδέλφειαν καὶ εἰς Λαοδίκειαν

legousēs egō eimi to a kai to ō o prōtos kai o eschatos kai o blepeis grapson eis biblion kai pempson tais ekklēsiais tais en asia eis epheson kai eis smurnan kai eis pergamon kai eis thuateira kai eis sardeis kai eis philadelpheian kai eis laodikeian



ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:11 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)
................................................................................ 
λεγουσης εγω ειμι το α και το ω ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος και ο βλεπεις γραψον εις βιβλιον και πεμψον ταις επτα εκκλησιαις ταις εν ασια εις εφεσον και εις σμυρναν και εις περγαμον και εις θυατειρα και εις σαρδεις και εις φιλαδελφειαν και εις λαοδικειαν


(GNT-TR) λεγουσης εγω ειμι το α και το ω ο πρωτος και ο εσχατος και ο βλεπεις γραψον εις βιβλιον και πεμψον ταις επτα εκκλησιαις ταις εν ασια εις εφεσον και εις σμυρναν και εις περγαμον και εις θυατειρα και εις σαρδεις και εις φιλαδελφειαν και εις λαοδικειαν



والتي لم تذكرها

ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:11 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
λέγω ὅς βλέπω γράφω εἰς βιβλίον καί πέμπω ὁ ἑπτά ἐκκλησία εἰς Ἔφεσος καί εἰς Σμύρνα καί εἰς Πέργαμος καί εἰς Θυάτειρα καί εἰς Σάρδεις καί εἰς φιλαδελφία καί εἰς Λαοδίκεια

.............

................................................................... 
ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:11 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
λεγούσης, Ὃ βλέπεις γράψον εἰς βιβλίον καὶ πέμψον ταῖς ἑπτὰ ἐκκλησίαις, εἰς Ἔφεσον καὶ εἰς Σμύρναν καὶ εἰς Πέργαμον καὶ εἰς Θυάτειρα καὶ εἰς Σάρδεις καὶ εἰς Φιλαδέλφειαν καὶ εἰς Λαοδίκειαν.


legousEs o blepeis grapson eis biblion kai pempson tais epta ekklEsiais eis epheson kai eis smurnan kai eis pergamon kai eis thuateira kai eis sardeis kai eis philadelpheian kai eis laodikeian



ΑΠΟΚΑΛΥΨΙΣ ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ 1:11 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)
λεγουσης ο βλεπεις γραψον εις βιβλιον και πεμψον ταις επτα εκκλησιαις εις εφεσον και εις σμυρναν και εις περγαμον και εις θυατειρα και εις σαρδεις και εις φιλαδελφειαν και εις λαοδικειαν


(GNT) λεγούσης· ὃ βλέπεις γράψον εἰς βιβλίον καὶ πέμψον ταῖς ἑπτὰ ἐκκλησίαις, εἰς ῎Εφεσον καὶ εἰς Σμύρναν καὶ εἰς Πέργαμον καὶ εἰς Θυάτειρα καὶ εἰς Σάρδεις καὶ εἰς Φιλαδέλφειαν καὶ εἰς Λαοδίκειαν.


وبعض التراجم الاخري مثل الفرنسية والالمانية ذكرت العدد

(FDB) disant: Ce que tu vois, écris-le dans un livre et envoie-le aux sept assemblées: à Éphèse, et à Smyrne, et à Pergame, et à Thyatire, et à Sardes, et à Philadelphie, et à Laodicée.


(FLS) qui disait: Ce que tu vois, écris-le dans un livre, et envoie-le aux sept Églises, à Éphèse, à Smyrne, à Pergame, à Thyatire, à Sardes, à Philadelphie, et à Laodicée.



Offenbarung 1:11 German: Luther (1545)
die sprach: Ich bin das A und das O, der Erste und der Letzte; und was du siehest, das schreibe in ein Buch und sende es zu den Gemeinden in Asien, gen Ephesus und gen Smyrna und gen Pergamus und gen Thyatira und gen Sardes und gen Philadelphia und gen Laodicea.


وايضا العبرية الحديثة


(HNT) ויאמר אני האלף ואני התו הראשון והאחרון ואת אשר אתה ראה כתב על־ספר ושלחהו אל־הקהלות אשר באסיא לאפסוס ולזמירנא ולפרגמוס ולתיאטירא ולסרדיס ולפילדלפיא וללודקיא׃


وهو غير موجود في الفولجاتا اللاتيني


(Vulgate) dicentis quod vides scribe in libro et mitte septem ecclesiis Ephesum et Zmyrnam et Pergamum et Thyatiram et Sardis et Philadelphiam et Laodiciam

............................

فيتضح من هذه التراجم الماخوذه من النسخه السينائية والفاتيكانيه لم تذكر الالف والياء اما التراجم الماخوذه من Testus receptus قد ذكرت هذا العدد فهو اختلاف بين هذين الاصلين

وابدا ببعض بالمخطوطات الغير موجود فيها العدد

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*السينائية






وهذه صورة المخطوط السينائي التي يتضح فيها وجود تصليح في العدد

وهو ايضا غير موجود في الاسكندرية





ولكنه موجود في المخطوطات الماجوريتي الخط البيزنطي

MajA : A large group of manusciplts which contain a commentrary on Revelation



واذكر تعليقات بعض المفسرين القدامى مثل

Adam Clark

Rev 1:11

I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last: and - This whole clause is wanting in ABC, thirty-one others; some editions has left it out of the text.




Barnes
Rev 1:11

Saying - That is, literally, “the trumpet saying.” It was, however, manifestly the voice that addressed these words to John, though they seemed to come through a trumpet, and hence the trumpet is represented as uttering them.


I am Alpha and Omega - Rev_1:8.
The first and the last - An explanation of the terms Alpha and Omega. See the notes on Rev_1:8.
And, What thou seest - The voice, in addition to the declaration, “I am Alpha and Omega,” gave this direction that he should record what he saw. The phrase, “what thou seest,” refers to what would pass before him in vision, what he there saw, and what he would see in the extraordinary manifestations which were to be made to him.


Gill
Rev 1:11 Saying, I am Alpha and Omega, the first and the last,.... These characters, which are repeated here; see Gill on Rev_1:8; are left out in the Alexandrian copy, the Complutensian edition, the Vulgate Latin, Syriac, and Ethiopic versions; but are very fitly retained, to point out the person that speaks; to express his dignity, deity, and eternity; to excite the attention of John, and to give weight to what he said:







ولقلة عدد المخطوطات لهذا العدد سيكون الاعتماد الاكثر اهمية في الادلة الخارجية هو اقوال الاباء

واذكر اقوال الأباء في هذا العدد التي تثبت صحته



القديس امبروسيوس



Ambrose : Selected Works and Letters

108. But neither had the Son of God any beginning, seeing that He already was at the beginning, nor shall He come to an end, Who is the Beginning and the End of the Universe; (Rev 1. 11)for being the Beginning, how could He take and receive that which He already had,   ) “And,” we may add; “already was.”—St. Ambrose refers to St., but the reference is only justifiable by means of a defective rendering of the Greek; unless we suppose our Saviour to be alluding to what the prophets had said of Himself as well as to His own statements. Cf. Bk. III. vii. 49.) or how shall He come to an end, being Himself the End of all things, so that in that End we have an abiding-place without end? The Divine Generation is not an event occurring in the course of time, and within its limits, and therefore before it time is not, and in it time has no place.

Nicene Post-nicene Fathers Volume 10



القديس تيتان

120-180

22.  The Word Was in the Beginning, I.e., in Wisdom, Which Contained All Things in Idea, Before They Existed.  Christ’s Character as Wisdom is Prior to His Other Characters.

ورغم ان مترجم اقواله اعتبرها انه الاصحح 22 لانه يتبع ترجمة امريكان ستانديرد فيرجن

Author : Schaff, Philip (1819-1893)

American Standard Version
saying, What thou seest, write in a book and send it to the seven churches: unto Ephesus, and unto Smyrna, and unto Pergamum, and unto Thyatira, and unto Sardis, and unto Philadelphia, and unto Laodicea.

ولكن العدد تابع للاصحح الاول عدد 11

The Α and the Ω, the first and the last.”  We must, however, remember that He is not the arche in respect of every name which is applied to Him.

Volume 9 Ante-nicene Fathers - Recently Discovered Additions to Early Christian Literature; Commentaries of Origen



ومقوله مهمة جدا للقديس تيتان

والقديس تيتان

120-180

Epistle to Gregory and Origen's Commentary on the Gospel of John. Introduction.
Letter of Origen to Gregory.
35.  Christ as the Living and the Dead.

In what has been said about the first and the last, and about the beginning and the end, we have referred these words at one point to the different forms of reasonable beings, at another to the different conceptions of the Son of God.  Thus we have gained a distinction between the first and the beginning, and between the last and the end, and also the distinctive meaning of Α and Ω.  It is not hard to see why he is called “the Living and the Dead,” and after being dead He that is alive for evermore.

Volume 9



ومن تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي يقتبس بعض اقوال الاباء



العلامه اوريجانوس

سبق أن قدم لنا الرب نفسه أنه "الألف والياء"، وهنا أيضًا يعلن لكنائسه أنه هو "الأول والآخر". وكما يقول العلامة أوريجينوس أن الابن الكلمة هو أول الخليقة أي رأسها ومدبرها، وإذ تنازل لم يصر الثاني أو الثالث أو الرابع بل احتل "الآخر"، إذ صار إنسانًا ولم يصر واحدًا من الطغمات السمائية. وبهذا احتضن الخليقة كلها من أولها إلى آخرها.

وهو "الألف والياء" وكما يقول العلامة أوريجينوس: [إنه لو وجدت لغة إلهية لقراءة السمائيات فإننا نجد الابن هو أول حروفها وآخرها... فبدونه لا ندرك شيئًا عن السماء، وبغيره لا يقدر الفم أن ينطق بالتسابيح السماوية.]



وهو "البداية والنهاية" وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [الابن هو البداية الذي فيه خلقت السماء والأرض، إذ قيل "في البدء (البداية) خلق الله السماوات والأرض"، إذ "به كان كل شيء"، ويقول المرتل: "كلها بحكمة (أيّ في المسيح الحكمة) صُنعت" (مز 104: 24).]




والنقض الداخلي

هذا العدد انا هو الالف و الياء الاول و الاخر في العدد الحادي عشر مكمل ويوضح ماذكر في العدد الثامن انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية

لان هو البدايه فهو اصل كل شئ الازلي يوضحها كلمة الاول وكلمة النهاية فهو المتحكم في كل شئ والابدي ويوضحها كلمة الاخر وتذكره لما ورد في سفر اشعياء النبي 44

44: 6 هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل و فاديه رب الجنود انا الاول و انا الاخر و لا اله غيري

48: 12 اسمع لي يا يعقوب و اسرائيل الذي دعوته انا هو انا الاول و انا الاخر

فهو هو يشهد عن نفسه ويثبت لاهوته ومكانته









ثانيا لاهوت السيد المسيح

1: 4 يوحنا الى السبع الكنائس التي في اسيا نعمة لكم و سلام من الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي و من السبعة الارواح التي امام عرشه
1: 5 و من يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات و رئيس ملوك الارض الذي احبنا و قد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه
1: 6 و جعلنا ملوكا و كهنة لله ابيه له المجد و السلطان الى ابد الابدين امين
1: 7 هوذا ياتي مع السحاب و ستنظره كل عين و الذين طعنوه و ينوح عليه جميع قبائل الارض نعم امين
1: 8 انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية يقول الرب الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي القادر على كل شيء
1: 9 انا يوحنا اخوكم و شريككم في الضيقة و في ملكوت يسوع المسيح و صبره كنت في الجزيرة التي تدعى بطمس من اجل كلمة الله و من اجل شهادة يسوع المسيح


اولا هذه الاعداد تتكلم بكل وضوع عن الثالوث المقدس الاب والابن والروح القدس اله واحد امين

ويحدد الاتحاد وايضا التمييز الوظيفي

اولا السلام ياتي من من ؟

الاب

السلام من الكان ( المستمر الوجود الكائن بذاته )

الابن

والذي كان ( الازلي لا بداية له وهو قديم الايام الذي مات بالجسد الذي تكلم عنه دنيال في دنيال 9)

والذي ياتي ( الابدي الدائم الديان وهو معني كلمة يهوة ) من ينطبق عليه هذه الصفات ؟ هو يسوع المسح ويكمل ومن السبعة ارواح التي امام عرشه ( عرش الله الذي هو المسيح الذي كان منذ الازل وتجسد ويبقي الي الابد الديان العادل )

الروح القدس

من هم السبعة ارواح ؟ نجدها تفصيليا في اشعياء النبي

سفر إشعياء 11: 2
وَيَحُلُّ عَلَيْهِ رُوحُ الرَّبِّ، رُوحُ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ، رُوحُ الْمَشُورَةِ وَالْقُوَّةِ، رُوحُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَمَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ.



ويبدا بروح الرب الذي هو لقب السيد المسيح وينتهي بمخافة الرب الذي هو السيد المسيح فهل هناك شك في لاهوت السيد المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهو عمل الروح القدس فرقم 7 هو رقم الكمال واقتبس شرح ابونا انطونيوس فكري (فالروح القدس يعمل فى السبع الأسرار وهو الذى يعطى الثمار والمواهب، هو يعمل كل شىء للكنيسة، يقود ويبكت ويعلم ويذكر ويخبرنا بكل ما هو للمسيح. هو يملأ الكنيسة ويملأ كل مؤمن على حدة ليثبت الكل فى المسيح) ولذلك جاء اسم المسيح صورة الله الغير منظور الذي هو بهاء مجده ورسم جوهره

الشاهد الامين ( الامين المطلق هو الله كلي الامانه ) وهو لاهوت الكلمة الابن (هو الذى كان فى حضن الآب وأتى ليخبرنا بكل شىء ويشهد للحق بأمانة (يو37:18) فهل يصلح ان نطلق صفة الامانه المطلقه علي انسان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

البكر من الاموات وهنا يوضح العلاقه الجسدية بيننا وبين السيد المسيح الذي هو بكرنا بالجسد ((1 كو23:15) فكما قام المسيح سنقوم، فنحن نستمد قيامتنا منه.)

رئيس ملوك الارض فهو كما قيل عنه ملك الملوك ورب الارباب

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى تيموثاوس 6: 15

الَّذِي سَيُبَيِّنُهُ فِي أَوْقَاتِهِ الْمُبَارَكُ الْعَزِيزُ الْوَحِيدُ: مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ،



وايضا

سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 17: 14

هؤُلاَءِ سَيُحَارِبُونَ الْخَرُوفَ، وَالْخَرُوفُ يَغْلِبُهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ رَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ وَمَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ، وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ مَدْعُوُّونَ وَمُخْتَارُونَ وَمُؤْمِنُونَ».


27) سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 19: 16

وَلَهُ عَلَى ثَوْبِهِ وَعَلَى فَخْذِهِ اسْمٌ مَكْتُوبٌ: «مَلِكُ الْمُلُوكِ وَرَبُّ الأَرْبَابِ».



فهل يصلح ان تنطبق هذه الصفات علي بشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وهو الذي احبنا محبته ابدية كما قال في

سفر إرميا 31: 3

تَرَاءَى لِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ: «وَمَحَبَّةً أَبَدِيَّةً أَحْبَبْتُكِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَدَمْتُ لَكِ الرَّحْمَةَ.

وكما قال في

سفر الأمثال 8: 31

فَرِحَةً فِي مَسْكُونَةِ أَرْضِهِ، وَلَذَّاتِي مَعَ بَنِي آدَمَ.

فهل اي انسان ينطبق عليه صفة المحبة الابدية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وقد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه وفيه دليل قوي علي تكفير الخطايا وايضا علي سفك دمه فهل من تشكيك لعمله الفدائي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وجعلنا ملوكا وكهنة لله ابيه (الله أعطانا طبيعة جديدة متحررة من حتميات الإنسان العتيق وعبوديته المرة، فصرنا ملوك ذواتنا بنعمة المسيح ولا يسيطر علينا الجسد الذى أماته الرب على الصليب.(وبالمعمودية متنا معه) ولا العالم الذى فضحه الرب وكشف زيفه ولا الشيطان الذى أسقطه الرب مثل البرق من السماء. فصرنا نسيطر على ذواتنا فلا تستعبدنا الخطية ولا يقتادنا الشيطان لنخالف إرادة الله ولا يستهوينا العالم فنحن نراه فانياً. ونحن صرنا ملوكاً لأننا أولاد ملك الملوك، والمسيح يملك علينا كملك الملوك. ونحن كأولاد الله سندين العالم (1 كو2:6) ونحن نملك وعوداً بميراث سماوى فى عرش المسيح سنمتلكه فى الدهر الآتى. وكهنة = هناك كهنوت عام يشترك فيه كل المسيحيين، وبهذا المفهوم فكل المسيحيين كهنة)
وكلمة لله ابيه لانه المصالح الكل في واحد لانه قال انا والاب واحد فهل يستطيع بشر ان يقول ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
له المجد والسلطان الي ابد الابدين : من هو الذي يعود عليه الكلام اليس الذي جعلنا ملوكا وكهنة ومحاولة الفصل بين الاب والابن فاشلة كما وضحت انه قال جهارا وبكل وضوح انا والاب واحد . فهل نستطيع ان نصف بشر بالمجد والسلطان الابدي المطلق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
هوذا يأتى مع السحاب = السحاب إشارة لمجد الله الذى يحل. هكذا كان السحاب مرافقاً دائماً لحلول مجد الله فى الخيمة والهيكل وذلك لأن الإنسان لا يحتمل مجد الله فكما أن الشمس لا يحتمل حرها والسحاب يلطف حرارتها هكذا مجد الله يخفيه السحاب حتى نحتمل نوره ومجده. عموماً فالأشرار لن يروا مجده، أما الأبرار فسيعانيون مجده ولكن بقدر ما يحتملون، إلا أن الله سيزيد من طاقة إحتمالهم ليتمتعوا بضياء مجده للأبد. وقوله هوذا هى إشارة للإنتباه أن المسيح قد يأتى الآن أو فى أى لحظة . واكرر من من البشر اطلقت عليه هذه الصفات ؟؟؟
وستنظره كل عين : من من البشر يستطيع ان يظهر بصورة يراه البشر جميعا وكل الاعين ؟؟؟
والذين طعنوه وينوحون عليه : يمتلك روح التبكيت والاشرار لن يتمتعوا بمجده بل سيرتعبون أمامه وينوحون لسابق رفضهم له إذ كانوا بأعمالهم يصلبون إبن الله ثانية ويشهرونه (عب6:6) ينوحون لأن فرصة التوبة إنتهت. والمؤمنين ينوحون فرحاً بجراحاته التى كانت سبباً فى خلاصهم. أما الذين طعنوه بإنكارهم له وبخطاياهم وزناهم... الخ سينوحون لأنهم سيدركون خسارتهم الأبدية وأن الفرصة الممنوحة لهم قد إنتهت، ومن هيبة الجالس على العرش سيقولون للأرض إنفتحى وإبلعينا وللجبال غطينا من وجه الجالس على العرش (رؤ15:6-17) وراجع (مت 30:24). واكرر هل ينطبق هذا علي البشر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والعدد الثامن كل جزء فيه علي الوهية السيد المسيح
آية 8 "انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية يقول الرب الكائن و الذي كان و الذي ياتي القادر على كل شيء".
أنا هو الألف والياء = إن كان هناك لغة نعرف بها السماويات ونعرف بها محبة الآب، فهذه اللغة هى المسيح يسوع نفسه، فالمسيح يسوع هو كلمة الله، هو ألف وياء هذه اللغة (ألفا)، (أوميجا) باليونانية أى أول ونهاية الحروف فى اللغة فالمسيح أتى ليعلن لنا عن محبة الآب، لذلك قال من رآنى فقد رآى الآب، المسيح أتى ليعرفنا على الآب فهو حينما أقام الموتى أعلن أن الآب يريد لنا حياة أبدية ولا يريد لنا الموت، وحينما فتح أعين العميان أعلن لنا أن الآب يريد لنا البصيرة المفتوحة التى ترى وتعرف الآب نفسه وترى مجد السمائيات وليست تلك التى ترى وتدرك الفانيات وحينما علق على الصليب أعلن لنا محبة الآب غير المحدودة للبشر التى بها بذل إبنه عن الخطاة. إذاً كان المسيح هو اللغة، الألف والياء التى بها أعلن الله ذاته وأعلن عن إرادته وعن فكره، هو اللغة التى بها عرفنا الآب.
وحرف الألفا، أوميجا نجدها رمزاً للسيد المسيح فى رسومات كثيرة فهما أول وآخر حروف الأبجدية اليونانية ويشيرا أننا كنا لا يمكننا تصور محبة الآب ومداها إلا عندما رأينا المسيح على الصليب. وهل كان يمكننا أن نتصور تواضع الله إلا حينما رأينا المسيح يغسل أقدام تلاميذه ويقبل أن يضرب من عبد رئيس الكهنة. وهل كان لنا أن يحل فينا الروح القدس الذى يعرفنا أسرار الله مالم يتم المسيح فداؤه على الصليب (1كو9:2-13) +(يو39:7) ونحن لن نفهم ولن نرى مجد الله إلا بالمسيح الذى آتى من السماء ليحملنى فيه إلى السماء. إذاً المسيح هو الألف والياء وكل الحروف التى بينهما، بل كل ما تعبر عنه كل الكلمات فى تشكيلاتها جميعاً من أفعال ومعانٍ وأوصاف وتعبيرات خرجت وتخرج من الله لتعبر عن الله وتعلنه لنا وتعرفنا محبته ومشيئته.
البداية والنهاية = كل شىء قد بدأ بالمسيح، فالمسيح هو الكلمة عقل الله الذى به كان كل شىء (يو1:1-3) وكل شىء راجع له ولمجد إسمه





والمسيح هو محرك التاريخ، لا شىء يجوز من وراء ظهره، بل عبر مشيئته المقدسة. وهو رأس الكل أى خالق الكل، لا يوجد شىء خارجاً عنه هو الذى يحتوى كل شىء ولا شىء يحويه = غير المحوى. وهو تجسد ليجمع فيه كنيسته ويحتوى الكل فيه، هو جمع الكنيسة كلها فيه. هو البداية والنهاية فى الزمان والمكان. هو الخالق خلق كل شىء لمجده وهو تجسد ليحوى كل الكنيسة وقوله البداية والنهاية أى لم يبدأ قبله شىء ولن يبقى بعده شىء فهو الأزلى الأبدى الذى لا يحصره الزمن لأنه واجب الوجود: افليس هذا دليلا قاطعا علي لاهوته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ويكرر الكائن والذي كان والذي ياتي مره اخري تاكيدا علي لاهوته وسلكانه الاذلي الابدي ويكملها بانه القادر علي كل شئ كقدرة مطلقه : فهل اي بشر يتجرأ ويصف نفسه بهذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ملكوت يسوع المسيح : هو له ملكوت السموات فمن هو الذي يملك ملكوت السموات ومن الذي يقدر ان يصف نفسه بذلك غير الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


وبعد كل ذلك ياتي المشككون ويغلقون اعينهم واذانهم عن كل هذه الادلة القاطعه ويطالبون باثبات الوهيته
آية11 "قائلا انا هو الالف و الياء الاول و الاخر و الذي تراه اكتب في كتاب و ارسل الى السبع الكنائس التي في اسيا الى افسس و الى سميرنا و الى برغامس و الى ثياتيرا و الى ساردس و الى فيلادلفيا و الى لاودكية".
الأول والآخر = (أش 6:44 + 12:48) الإبن هو أول الخليقة أى رأسها ومدبرها وتنازل ليصير عبداً بل ليضرب من عبد رئيس الكهنة. هو إحتضن الخليقة كلها من أولها لآخرها. الأول فليس قبله والآخر فليس بعده.
والكنائس التى أرسلت لها هذه الرسائل هى كنائس حقيقية فى آسيا الصغرى (تركيا) لكن تفهم الرسائل أنها مرسلة لكل الكنيسة عبر الزمان.
أيات 18،17 " فلما رايته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى علي قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول و الاخر. و الحي و كنت ميتا و ها انا حي الى ابد الابدين امين و لي مفاتيح الهاوية و الموت".
لا يحتمل بشر مجد المسيح، وهذا حدث مع دانيال من قبل (دا8:10) ومع حزقيال (حز28:1). ومع التلاميذ عند التجلى (مت6:17) والرب من محبته وضع يده اليمنى عليه للطمأنينة والتهدئة من الخوف والرعب وأقامه إذ سقط.
أنا هو الأول والآخر والحى وكنت ميتاً = هذه الآية لا تستطيع أتباع شهود يهوة الرد عليها. فلو قلت لهم أن المسيح قيل عنه إله أو رب قالوا هذه تعنى سيد. ونحن نعترف به سيداًولكنه ليس يهوة العظيم. ولكن هذه الآية تحرجهم جداً فلقب الأول والآخر قيل عن يهوة فى (أش6:44) ولكن الحى وكنت ميتاً هذه لا تقال سوى عن المسيح. وبذلك عليهم أن يعترفوا أن المسيح يسوع هو يهوة العظيم الذى تجسد ومات وقام. وهو الديان له مفاتيح الجحيم والموت = له سلطان على الجحيم يغلقه فى وجه أحبائه ويلقى فيه أعدائه. وهنا نرى الطبيعة الواحدة للسيد المسيح فهو الأول والآخر بلاهوته وهو الذى كان ميتاً وقام بناسوته. الحى إلى أبد الأبدين = الحياة هى طبيعتى أما الموت فكان شىء عارض ولن يحدث ثانية.


2: 8 و اكتب الى ملاك كنيسة سميرنا هذا يقوله الاول و الاخر الذي كان ميتا فعاش

الصورة التى ظهر بها المسيح لهذه الكنيسة:- الأول والآخر والحى الذى كان ميتاً فعاش وهذه الصورة تناسب هذه الكنيسة المقبلة على الموت. فما يعزيهم أن الله وهو الأول والآخر إذ تجسد قد واجه الموت. لكن كان ذلك لحسابهم فهو عاش أى قام بعد أن كان ميتاً ليقيمنا معه..... القيامة الأولى هنا من موت الخطية. ومن يغلب له وعد أن لا يؤذيه الموت الثانى = أى تكون له القيامة الثانية. إذاً فالوعد هو إمتداد للصورة التى ظهر بها السيد المسيح. وهذا تنفيذاً لما قاله السيد المسيح فى (يو 25:5-29) وقوله الأول والآخر = تعنى أنه يضم خليقته كلها سواء أحياء بالجسد على الأرض أو كأرواح تحيا وتنعم فى الفردوس وهو الأول والآخر الذى لا يسمح بشىء إلا ما فيه الخير لأحبائه. وكان ميتاً فعاش فإن كان قد مات لأجلنا فكيف لا نحتمل الموت لأجله.






المسيح يريد أن يقول : هل أنت خائف من الموت المجهول بالنسبة لك..... لا تخف فأنا جزت فيه قبلك وأعرفه.

إن المسيحى الحقيقى لا يخاف الموت أبداً بل يشتهيه لأنه بداية الحياة الحقيقية فى أفراح السماء. وحتى إذا جاء عصر إستشهاد فلقد قال السيد المسيح "لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد بل خافوا من الذى له سلطان أن يلقى فى جهنم ".

فالذهاب إلى جهنم هو الموت الثانى. فيجب أن أحيا خائفاً من أن أغضب الله وليس خائفاً من الموت الأول، ومن يعيش خائفاً الله يكون له إكليل حياة.
والسيد المسيح غير مفهوم الموت، فقال عن الموت الجسدى أنه نوم إذ تعقبه قيامة " لعازر حبيبنا قد نام " فبعد كل نوم هناك إستيقاظ. وهكذا قال عن إبنة يايرس أنها نائمة. ولكنه فى مثل الإبن الضال فقد إعتبر أن رجوعه وتوبته هى أنه كان ميتاً فعاش. فنفهم أن الموت هو حياة الخطية.




21: 3 و سمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس و هو سيسكن معهم و هم يكونون له شعبا و الله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم
21: 4 و سيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم و الموت لا يكون فيما بعد و لا يكون حزن و لا صراخ و لا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت
21: 5 و قال الجالس على العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا و قال لي اكتب فان هذه الاقوال صادقة و امينة
21: 6 ثم قال لي قد تم انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية انا اعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا
آية 3 "و سمعت صوتا عظيما من السماء قائلا هوذا مسكن الله مع الناس و هو سيسكن معهم و هم يكونون له شعبا و الله نفسه يكون معهم الها لهم".
مسكن الله = رمزا للإستقرار النهائى فى حضن الله، هناك نرى الله وجها لوجه مسكن الله مع الناس = ولم يقل مسكن الناس مع الله، فالله هو المشتاق بالأكثر لأن يسكن مع الناس. فحينما دعاه إبراهيم ليدخل خيمته ويأكل طعاما دخل الله وهو لا يحتاج للأكل لأنه يريد أن يدخل بيت إبنه إبراهيم ويفرح به وهو الذى طلب أن يصنعوا له خيمة إجتماع ليجتمع بهم ويسكن فى وسطهم.
وهم يكونون له شعبا. والله نفسه يكون معهم إلها لهم = هم كانوا شعبه وهم على الأرض ولكن الآن سينعمون بمفاهيم أكثر عمقا لعلاقتهم مع الله، وسيشعرون بلذة جديدة لهذه العلاقة وهذا ما بشر به السيد المسيح مريم المجدلية "قولى لهم إنى أصعد إلى أبى وأبيكم وإلهى وإلهكم" (يو17:20). حقا الله هو إله كل البشرية سواء كانوا أبرار أو أشرار، ولكن المسيح بفدائه صنع صلحا وصرنا لله شعبا خاصا له ينعم علينا بخيراته ومحبته. المسيح أعادنا للأحضان الإلهية، لذلك يوجد فى شرقية الهيكل فى الكنائس جزء مستدير مواجه للمذبح يسمى حضن الآب. فالمسيح بجسده ودمه اللذان على المذبح أعادنا لحضن الآب. المسيح أعادنا فيه لحضن الآب ونحن فى المسيح صرنا أبناء لذلك فلا إنفصال بين "أبى وابيكم"، "إلهى وإلهكم". فى المسيح صرنا كالإبن الضال الذى عاد لأحضان أبيه "فوقع على عنقه وقبله" (لو20:15).

آية 4 "و سيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم و الموت لا يكون فيما بعد و لا يكون حزن و لا صراخ و لا وجع فيما بعد لان الامور الاولى قد مضت".
سيمسح الله كل دمعة من عيونهم = ففى السماء فرح كامل وعزاء كامل ولكن السؤال، هل سيكون هناك دموع ليمسحها الله؟ قطعا لا دموع فى السماء حيث الفرح الكامل. ولكن المعنى أن الله سيعطينا أن ننسى كل الآلام والجروح السابقة. فمن المعلوم أن هناك جروحا نفسية وآلام نفسية ناتجة عن أحداث مؤلمة تحدث للإنسان فى الماضى، ولكنه لا ينسى جروحها أبدا مع الزمن، وكل ما يتذكرها يتألم وتهيج فيه جروحه مهما إنقضى من زمان. ولكن فى السماء لن نذكر شيئا موجعا ولا مؤلما، لأن الأمور الأولى قد مضت = أى لا حزن ولا صراخ ولا مرض ولا ألم.... فلا خطية هناك والموت لا يكون فيما بعد = ستكون لنا حياة أبدية ويبتلع الموت (إش8:25) لا يكون حزن = أورشليم السمائية هى مكان الفرح الدائم الحقيقى.

آية 5 " و قال الجالس على العرش ها انا اصنع كل شيء جديدا و قال لي اكتب فان هذه الاقوال صادقة و امينة".
كل شىء جديدا = المعرفة والفهم وأجسادنا الممجدة كل هذا سيكون جديدا.
ولن تسأم النفس ولن تشعر بالملل من أى شىء، إذ ليس فيها شى يعتق أو يشيخ، بل يشعر المؤمن أن كل شىء كأنه جديد يراه لأول مرة ويفرح به. فرؤية الله لا تشبع النفس. بل يزداد الإنسان شهوة لرؤية الله ومعرفته وإكتشاف محبته ومجده والنظر إليه والسجود له وهذا يمتد إلى ما لا نهاية أكتب فإن هذه الأقوال صادقة وأمينة = ربما لا يصدق الإنسان أن الله أعد له كل هذه الأفراح لذلك يؤكد الله لنا صدق هذه الأقوال.

آية 6 "ثم قال لي قد تم انا هو الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية انا اعطي العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة مجانا".
قد تم = كل ما وعد به الله قد تم. فالله قد أعد بيت الزيجية، وتم الزمان لتدخل العروس له وتكون فى أفراح وأمجاد ابدية.
أنا هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية = أنظر تفسير آية (رؤ8:1) أنا أصل كل الأشياء وستؤول لى كل الأشياء.
أنا أعطى العطشان من ينبوع ماء الحياة = ينبوع ماء الحياة هو إشارة للروح القدس. وهذا هو نفس ما قاله السيد المسيح للسامرية (يو10:4).
وراجع أيضا (يو37:7-39). والله يعطى الروح القدس للعطشان ليرويه أى من يشعر بالإحتياج فيطلب، فالله يعطى الروح القدس للذين يسألونه (لو13:11).
مجانا = 1) لأن المسيح دفع الثمن بدمه 2) يستحيل أن نقدر على الثمن
قصة:- صنعوا دواء لمرض خطير فى إنجلترا تكلف 700 مليون جنيه إسترلينى وصنعوا منه ما يكفى لعلاج شخص واحد وأرادوا تجربته، وجاءت لهم إمرأة، إبنها مصاب بهذا المرض ليجربوا فيه الدواء، وشفى الولد وسألت عن الثمن فقالوا لها أنه مجانا لأن السيدة ستعجز عن دفع الثمن لأنه باهظ. فهل نستطيع نحن أن ندفع ما يقابل دم المسيح.

آية 7 "من يغلب يرث كل شيء و اكون له الها و هو يكون لي ابنا".
من يغلب = حقا لا يوجد ما يساوى دم المسيح، ولكن الروح القدس، وميراث السماء لا يعطى إلا لمن يجاهد ويغلب ولا يتكاسل، وماذا يعطى الغالب؟
يرث كل شىء = يرث الله يرث مع المسيح (رو17:8) فإكليل البر لا يوضع سوى لمن جاهد الجهاد الحسن وأكمل السعى (2تى8،7:4).
 وهذا من تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكري واضيف فقط ملحوظه وسؤال
الله هو الذي سيسكن مع ابناؤه وهو الذي سيمسح كل دمعه وهو الجالس علي العرش وهو المتكلم مع يوحنا وهو الالف والياء وهو البداية والنهاية وهو ينبوع الحياه وهو الاله وكل هذا يقول عن نفسه الذي يتكلم مع يوحنا وهو يسوع المسيح . فهل كل هذا وصف لبشر ولا دليل يؤكد الوهيته ؟


22: 8 و انا يوحنا الذي كان ينظر و يسمع هذا و حين سمعت و نظرت خررت لاسجد امام رجلي الملاك الذي كان يريني هذا
22: 9 فقال لي انظر لا تفعل لاني عبد معك و مع اخوتك الانبياء و الذين يحفظون اقوال هذا الكتاب اسجد لله
22: 10 و قال لي لا تختم على اقول نبوة هذا الكتاب لان الوقت قريب
22: 11 من يظلم فليظلم بعد و من هو نجس فليتنجس بعد و من هو بار فليتبرر بعد و من هو مقدس فليتقدس بعد
22: 12 و ها انا اتي سريعا و اجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله
22: 13 انا الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية الاول و الاخر
واخير رد سريع دون احتاج ادخل في اثبات معني كلمة الملاك لان لا اعتقد يوجد داعي لذلك
وردي هو ان المتكلم من العدد الثامن هو الملاك الذي له مهمة محدده وهو ان يري يوحنا هذا المشهد (الملاك الذي كان يريني هذا ) لكن الذي يعلن النبوه ليوحنا هو الله . والدليل ان املاك كان مسؤول ان يري يوحنا هو (21: 9 ثم جاء الي واحد من السبعة الملائكة الذين معهم السبعة الجامات المملوة من السبع الضربات الاخيرة و تكلم معي قائلا هلم فاريك العروس امراة الخروف ) اما المتكلم في العدد العاشر (22: 10 و قال لي لا تختم على اقول نبوة هذا الكتاب لان الوقت قريب ) فهو الله هو نفسه المتكلم في (21: 7 من يغلب يرث كل شيء و اكون له الها و هو يكون لي ابنا 21: 8 و اما الخائفون و غير المؤمنين و الرجسون و القاتلون و الزناة و السحرة و عبدة الاوثان و جميع الكذبة فنصيبهم في البحيرة المتقدة بنار و كبريت الذي هو الموت الثاني )
وباي منطق نقبل ان ملاك يقول عن نفسه (22: 12 و ها انا اتي سريعا و اجرتي معي لاجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله 22: 13 انا الالف و الياء البداية و النهاية الاول و الاخر)
فلا داعي للمحاوله بتغيير معني الاعداد الواضح وتغيير صفة المتكلم وخاصة ان الملاك رفض ان يسجد يوحنا له واما السيد المسيح الكائن علي الكل الها مباركا فهو قبل سجود يوحنا في أيات 18،17 " فلما رايته سقطت عند رجليه كميت فوضع يده اليمنى علي قائلا لي لا تخف انا هو الاول و الاخر. و الحي و كنت ميتا و ها انا حي الى ابد الابدين امين و لي مفاتيح الهاوية و الموت".


وموضوع بكر كل خليقه وايضا البكر من الاموات وبدا خليقة الله وهو يتكلم عن ادم الجديد وهو جسد المسيح (البكر من الاموات وهنا يوضح العلاقه الجسدية بيننا وبين السيد المسيح الذي هو بكرنا بالجسد ((1 كو23:15) فكما قام المسيح سنقوم، فنحن نستمد قيامتنا منه.) قد تم الرد عليه كثيرا جدا فما الداعي للتكرار وليس له علاقه بما نتكلم عنه هنا

ولكن اكتفي بتوضيح ما جاء في

1: 5 و من يسوع المسيح الشاهد الامين البكر من الاموات و رئيس ملوك الارض الذي احبنا و قد غسلنا من خطايانا بدمه
والتحليل اللغوي لها

رؤ-1-5: وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ. الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ،

και απο ιησου χριστου ο μαρτυς ο πιστος ο πρωτοτοκος των νεκρων και ο αρχων των βασιλεων της γης τω αγαπωντι ημας και λυσαντι ημας εκ των αμαρτιων ημων εν τω αιματι αυτου


الترجمة العربية

الترجمة الصوتية

اللفظ

رقم سترونغ

الآصل اليوناني


agapaō

ag-ap-ah'-o


ἀγαπάω


aima

hah'ee-mah


αἷμα


hamartia

ham-ar-tee'-ah


ἁμαρτία


archōn

ar'-khone


ἄρχων


hautou

how-too'


αὑτοῦ


basileus

bas-il-yooce'


βασιλεύς


gē

ghay


γῆ


Iēsous

ee-ay-sooce'


Ἰησοῦς


louō

loo'-o


λούω


martus

mar'-toos


μάρτυς


nekros

nek-ros'


νεκρός


pistos

pis-tos'


πιστός


prōtotokos

pro-tot-ok'-os


πρωτοτόκος


Christos

khris-tos'


Χριστός



G758 
ἄρχων (archōn) 
ar'-khone 
Present participle of G757; a first (in rank or power): - chief (ruler) magistrate prince ruler. 
ruler , rulers , prince , chief , ruler's , princes , magistrate ,

عدد المرات التي وردت فيها 37 وردت هذه الكلمة في الآيات التالية:



 (اع - 7 - 35 ) ((هَذَا مُوسَى الَّذِي أَنْكَرُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: مَنْ أَقَامَكَ رَئِيساً وَقَاضِياً؟ هَذَا أَرْسَلَهُ اللهُ رَئِيساً وَفَادِياً بِيَدِ الْمَلاَكِ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي الْعُلَّيْقَةِ.

 (اع - 4 - 8 ) حِينَئِذٍ امْتَلأَ بُطْرُسُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: ((يَا رُؤَسَاءَ الشَّعْبِ وَشُيُوخَ إِسْرَائِيلَ

 (يو - 3 - 1 ) كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ، رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ.

 (رؤ - 1 - 5 ) وَمِنْ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ الشَّاهِدِ الأَمِينِ، الْبِكْرِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، وَرَئِيسِ مُلُوكِ الأَرْضِ. الَّذِي أَحَبَّنَا، وَقَدْ غَسَّلَنَا مِنْ خَطَايَانَا بِدَمِهِ،

 (اع - 4 - 5 ) وَحَدَثَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ رُؤَسَاءَهُمْ وَشُيُوخَهُمْ وَكَتَبَتَهُمُ اجْتَمَعُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ

 (لو - 14 - 1 ) وَإِذْ جَاءَ إِلَى بَيْتِ أَحَدِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ فِي السَّبْتِ لِيَأْكُلَ خُبْزاً ، كَانُوا يُرَاقِبُونَهُ.

 (مت - 9 - 18 ) وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِهَذَا إِذَا رَئِيسٌ قَدْ جَاءَ فَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: ((إِنَّ ابْنَتِي الآنَ مَاتَتْ ، لَكِنْ تَعَالَ وَضَعْ يَدَكَ عَلَيْهَا فَتَحْيَا)).

 (اع - 7 - 27 ) فَالَّذِي كَانَ يَظْلِمُ قَرِيبَهُ دَفَعَهُ قَائِلاً: مَنْ أَقَامَكَ رَئِيساً وَقَاضِياً عَلَيْنَا؟

 (اع - 7 - 35 ) ((هَذَا مُوسَى الَّذِي أَنْكَرُوهُ قَائِلِينَ: مَنْ أَقَامَكَ رَئِيساً وَقَاضِياً؟ هَذَا أَرْسَلَهُ اللهُ رَئِيساً وَفَادِياً بِيَدِ الْمَلاَكِ الَّذِي ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي الْعُلَّيْقَةِ.

 (اع - 23 - 5 ) فَقَالَ بُولُسُ: ((لَمْ أَكُنْ أَعْرِفُ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنَّهُ رَئِيسُ كَهَنَةٍ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: رَئِيسُ شَعْبِكَ لاَ تَقُلْ فِيهِ سُوءاً)).

 (لو - 8 - 41 ) وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ اسْمُهُ يَايِرُسُ قَدْ جَاءَ وَكَانَ رَئِيسَ الْمَجْمَعِ فَوَقَعَ عِنْدَ قَدَمَيْ يَسُوعَ وَطَلَبَ إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَيْتَهُ

 (مر - 3 - 22 ) وَأَمَّا الْكَتَبَةُ الَّذِينَ نَزَلُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ فَقَالُوا: ((إِنَّ مَعَهُ بَعْلَزَبُولَ !وَإِنَّهُ بِرَئِيسِ الشَّيَاطِينِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ)).

 (اف - 2 - 2 ) الَّتِي سَلَكْتُمْ فِيهَا قَبْلاً حَسَبَ دَهْرِ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ، حَسَبَ رَئِيسِ سُلْطَانِ الْهَوَاءِ، الرُّوحِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الآنَ فِي أَبْنَاءِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ،

 (اع - 4 - 26 ) قَامَتْ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ وَاجْتَمَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعاً عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ.

 (رو - 13 - 3 ) فَإِنَّ الْحُكَّامَ لَيْسُوا خَوْفاً لِلأَعْمَالِ الصَّالِحَةِ بَلْ لِلشِّرِّيرَةِ. أَفَتُرِيدُ أَنْ لاَ تَخَافَ السُّلْطَانَ؟ افْعَلِ الصَّلاَحَ فَيَكُونَ لَكَ مَدْحٌ مِنْهُ

 (لو - 18 - 18 ) وَسَأَلَهُ رَئِيسٌ قَائِلاً : ((أَيُّهَا الْمُعَلِّمُ الصَّالِحُ ، مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ لأَرِثَ الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ؟))

 (مت - 9 - 34 ) أَمَّا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ فَقَالُوا: ((بِرَئِيسِ الشَّيَاطِينِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ !)).

 (لو - 11 - 15 ) وَأَمَّا قَوْمٌ مِنْهُمْ فَقَالُوا: ((بِبَعْلَزَبُولَ رَئِيسِ الشَّيَاطِينِ يُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ)).

 (اع - 3 - 17 ) ((وَالآنَ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنَا أَعْلَمُ أَنَّكُمْ بِجَهَالَةٍ عَمِلْتُمْ كَمَا رُؤَسَاؤُكُمْ أَيْضاً.

 (اع - 14 - 5 ) فَلَمَّا حَصَلَ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ وَالْيَهُودِ مَعَ رُؤَسَائِهِمْ هُجُومٌ لِيَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِمَا وَيَرْجُمُوهُمَا

 (مت - 9 - 23 ) وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّئِيسِ ، وَنَظَرَ الْمُزَمِّرِينَ وَالْجَمْعَ يَضِجُّونَ ،

 (اع - 13 - 27 ) لأَنَّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا هَذَا. وَأَقْوَالُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّتِي تُقْرَأُ كُلَّ سَبْتٍ تَمَّمُوهَا إِذْ حَكَمُوا عَلَيْهِ.

 (لو - 24 - 20 ) كَيْفَ أَسْلَمَهُ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَحُكَّامُنَا لِقَضَاءِ الْمَوْتِ وَصَلَبُوهُ.

 (1كور - 2 - 8 ) الَّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ.

 (لو - 23 - 13 ) فَدَعَا بِيلاَطُسُ رُؤَسَاءَ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْعُظَمَاءَ وَالشَّعْبَ ،

 (لو - 23 - 35 ) وَكَانَ الشَّعْبُ وَاقِفِينَ يَنْظُرُونَ ، وَالرُّؤَسَاءُ أَيْضاً مَعَهُمْ يَسْخَرُونَ بِهِ قَائِلِينَ: ((خَلَّصَ آخَرِينَ ، فَلْيُخَلِّصْ نَفْسَهُ إِنْ كَانَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحَ مُخْتَارَ اللهِ ! )).

 (يو - 7 - 48 ) أَلَعَلَّ أَحَداً مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَوْ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ آمَنَ بِهِ؟

 (يو - 7 - 26 ) وَهَا هُوَ يَتَكَلَّمُ جِهَاراً وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ لَهُ شَيْئاً! أَلَعَلَّ الرُّؤَسَاءَ عَرَفُوا يَقِيناً أَنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ حَقّاً؟

 (اع - 16 - 19 ) فَلَمَّا رَأَى مَوَالِيهَا أَنَّهُ قَدْ خَرَجَ رَجَاءُ مَكْسَبِهِمْ أَمْسَكُوا بُولُسَ وَسِيلاَ وَجَرُّوهُمَا إِلَى السُّوقِ إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ.

 (مت - 12 - 24 ) أَمَّا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا قَالُوا: ((هَذَا لاَ يُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ إِلاَّ بِبَعْلَزَبُولَ رَئِيسِ الشَّيَاطِينِ)).

 (1كور - 2 - 6 ) لَكِنَّنَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِحِكْمَةٍ بَيْنَ الْكَامِلِينَ وَلَكِنْ بِحِكْمَةٍ لَيْسَتْ مِنْ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ وَلاَ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ الَّذِينَ يُبْطَلُونَ.

 (يو - 12 - 42 ) وَلَكِنْ مَعَ ذَلِكَ آمَنَ بِهِ كَثِيرُونَ مِنَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ أَيْضاً، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُمْ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمْ يَعْتَرِفُوا بِهِ، لِئَلاَّ يَصِيرُوا خَارِجَ الْمَجْمَعِ،

 (يو - 14 - 30 ) لاَ أَتَكَلَّمُ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ كَثِيراً، لأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ يَأْتِي وَلَيْسَ لَهُ فِيَّ شَيْءٌ.

 (يو - 16 - 11 ) وَأَمَّا عَلَى دَيْنُونَةٍ فَلأَنَّ رَئِيسَ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ قَدْ دِينَ.

 (يو - 12 - 31 ) اَلآنَ دَيْنُونَةُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ. اَلآنَ يُطْرَحُ رَئِيسُ هَذَا الْعَالَمِ خَارِجاً.

 (مت - 20 - 25 ) فَدَعَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ: ((أَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ رُؤَسَاءَ الأُمَمِ يَسُودُونَهُمْ ، وَالْعُظَمَاءَ يَتَسَلَّطُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ.

 (لو - 12 - 58 ) حِينَمَا تَذْهَبُ مَعَ خَصْمِكَ إِلَى الْحَاكِمِ ، ابْذُلِ الْجَهْدَ وَأَنْتَ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِتَتَخَلَّصَ مِنْهُ ، لِئَلاَّ يَجُرَّكَ إِلَى الْقَاضِي ، وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الْحَاكِمِ ، فَيُلْقِيَكَ الْحَاكِمُ فِي السِّجْنِ


وكلها تعني الرئيس

واكتفي بهذا الان




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

[B]البدء واثبات لاهوته​


الشبهة

هل حقا ً أن ( في البدء كانت الكلمة ) اثبات الوهية ؟؟؟؟


. ان قوله ( في البدء ) كما يحتمل الأزل ، يحتمل غيره ، كما هو وارد في سفر التكوين [ 1 : 1 ]
( أ ) ( في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض ) . أي في أول التكوين أو الخلق لا في الأزل .
( ب ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل متى اصحاح 8 ( ولكن من البدء لم يكن هذا ) . أي من عهد الزيجة . لا في الأزل .
( ج ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل لوقا [ 1 : 2 ] : ( كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء ) أي من أول خدمة المسيح لا في الأزل .
( د ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل يوحنا [ 6 : 64 ] : ( لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ) أي من ابتداء خدمته وإتيان التلاميذ إليه لا في الأزل .
( ه ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل يوحنا [ 8 : 44 ] : ( ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء ) أي منذ خلق الإنسان الأول لا من بدء نفسه ، لأنه كان في البدء ملاك نور .
( و ) وكما في رسالة يوحنا الأولى [ 2 : 7 ] قوله : ( بل وصيته قديمة كانت عندكم من البدء ) . أي أشار به إلى بداءة إيمانهم بالمسيح .
( ز ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل يوحنا [ 16 : 4 ] : ( ولم أقل لكم من البداءة لأني كنت معكم ) . أي من بداءة خدمته . لا من الأزل .
( ح ) وكما في رسالة يوحنا الأولى [ 2 : 5 ] قوله : ( والآن أطلب منك بالبرية لا كأني أكتب إليك وصية جديدة بل كانت عندنا من البدء ) أي منذ سمعنا الانجيل . لا منذ الازل

ولكي لا نرتاب في هذه النتيجة فقد أخبرنا ربنا بقوله :

{ إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِندَ اللّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِن تُرَابٍ ثِمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ }آل عمران59
ولأن الكتاب المقدس يقول في البدء كانت الكلمة ، فهو يثبت أن عيسى لم يكن شيء قبل كلمة كن و بهذا فهو مخلوق ، لا خالق ولا مساوي ، لأن الله لم يكن يوما كلمة ليكون مجسما ً و لم تشاركة الكلمة في شيء حتى
تشاركه الأذلية 

الرد


لغويا

معاني الكلمات


عربي

معاجم اللغه العربية

بدء

معجم المحيط

البَدْءُ : مصـ.-: أول كل شيء؛ فعلتُه بَدْءاً وأولَ بدْءٍ وَبَدَاءةَ ذي بَدْءٍ، أي قبل كل شيء، وفعلته عَوْداً على بَدْءٍ ، أي مرة بعد أخرى.-: النشأة الأولى؛ بدءُ الخليقة.-: الأول في السيادة والتقدم.

الغني

بَدْءٌ - ج: أبْداءٌ. [ب د أ]. 1."في البَدْءِ كانَتِ الكلِمَةُ" : في أوَّلِ شيْءٍ إطْلاقاً. 2."كانَ مُنْتَبِهاً مُنْذُ البَدْءِ " : مُنْذُ البِدَايَةِ. 3. "بادِئَ ذِي بدْءٍ" : أوَّلاً وَقَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. 4."أفْعَلُهُ عوْداً على بَدْء" : مِنْ أوَّلِهِ إلى آخِرهِ.    "قَرَأَ الكِتابَ من بَدْئِهِ إلى آخِرِهِ".

لسان العرب

بدأَ (لسان العرب)
في أَسماءِ اللّهِ عزَّ وجل الـمُبْدئ: هو الذي أَنـْشَأَ الأَشياءَ واخْتَرَعَها ابْتِداءً من غيرِ سابقِ مثال.
والبَدْء فِعْلُ الشيءِ أَوَّلُ. بَدأَ بهِ وبَدَأَهُ يَبْدَؤُهُ بَدْءاً وأَبْدَأَهُ وابْتَدَأَهُ.
ويقالُ: لكَ البَدْءُ والبَدْأَةُ والبُدْأَةُ والبَدِيئةُ والبَداءة والبُداءة بالمدِّ

بدأ (الصّحّاح في اللغة)
بدأتُ الشيء بَدْءاً: ابتدأت به، وبدأت الشيء: فعلته ابتداءً.
وبدأ الله الخلق وأبدأهم، بمعنىً.
وتقول: فعل ذلك عَوْداً وبَدْءاً، وفي عوده وبدئه، وفي عودته وبَدْأته.
ويقال: رَجَعَ عَوْدُه على بَدْئه، إذا رجع في الطريق الذي جاء منه.
وفلان ما يُبْدِئ وما يعيد، أي ما يتكلم ببادئة ولا عائدة.
والبدء السيد الأول في السيادة، والثِّنيان: الذي يليه في السُّؤْدُد. قال الشاعر:


فكلمة بدء تستخدم للاشياء المحدده وافعال محدده وايضا لها دلالة علي وقت محدد وايضا لها دلاله علي ماقبل الوقت والسياده الاولي التي ليس فوقها سياده


ورغم ذلك فالمعني في العربي غير واضح لانه استخدم كلمة واحده ( بدء) للتعبير عن اكثر من معني ( بداية وقتيه وايضا ماقبل كل شئ )


يوناني

في اللغه اليونانيه نجد كلمتين مختلفتين

اولا كلمة في البدء عن السيد المسيح في يوحنا 1: 1 في البدء كان الكلمة


قاموس سترونج

ἀρχή 
archē 
ar-khay‘ 
From 756 (properly abstract) a commencement, or (concrete) chief (in various applications of order, time, place or rank): - beginning, corner, (at the, the) first (estate), magistrate, power, principality, principle, rule.

قاموس ثيلور

G746

ἀρχή
archē
Thayer Definition:
1) beginning, origin
2) the person or thing that commences, the first person or thing in a series, the leader
3) that by which anything begins to be, the origin, the active cause
4) the extremity of a thing
4a) of the corners of a sail
5) the first place, principality, rule, magistracy


قواميس اخري

Ancient Greek
[edit] Etymology
From ἄρχω "I begin" اصل الوجود
[edit] Pronunciation
(Classical): IPA: [arkʰɛː́]
(Koine): IPA: [arcʰˈeː]
(Byzantine): IPA: [arçˈi]
[edit] Noun
ἀρχή (genitive ἀρχῆς) f, first declension; (arkhē)
beginning, origin المصدر
sovereignty, dominion, authority المتسلط علي البدايه
[edit] References
LSJ
Bauer lexicon
Strong’s concordance number: G746
فملخص معني الكلمه يوناني

هو بداية وممكن تستخدم للبداية الوقتيه الزمنية ولكن ايضا تستخدم بمعني المتسلط علي البدء ومصدر البدء وواجد البدء

وهذا هو السيد المسيح

وتستخدم احيانا معرفه ب او - ان




كلمه اخري تضاف لكلمة ارش لتعني البدء الوقتي

وهي كلمة ابو تستخدم لوحدها وايضا تضاف لكلمة ارشي لتحدد زمن


لوقا

1: 2 كما سلمها الينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء معاينين و خداما للكلمة



ἀπό 
apo 
apo‘ 
A primary particle; “off”, that is, away (from something near), in various senses (of place, time, or relation; literally or figuratively): - (X here-) after, ago, at, because of, before, by (the space of), for (-th), from, in, (out) of, off, (up-) on (-ce), since, with. In composition (as a prefix) it usually denotes separation, departure, cessation, completion, reversal, etc.

G575

ἀπό
apo
Thayer Definition:
1) of separation
1a) of local separation, after verbs of motion from a place, i.e. of departing, of fleeing, ...
1b) of separation of a part from the whole
1b1) where of a whole some part is taken
1c) of any kind of separation of one thing from another by which the union or fellowship of the two is destroyed
1d) of a state of separation, that is of distance
1d1) physical, of distance of place
1d2) temporal, of distance of time
2) of origin
2a) of the place whence anything is, comes, befalls, is taken
2b) of origin of a cause
Part of Speech: preposition
A Related Word by Thayer’s/Strong’s Number: a primary particle


ἀπό

Definition from Wiktionary, a free dictionary
Jump to: navigation, search

[edit] Ancient Greek
[edit] Alternative spellings
ἀπύ (Aeolic, Arcadocypriot)
���� (a-pu) (Mycenaean)
[edit] Etymology
From Proto-Indo-European *h₂epo (“‘off, away’”). Cognates include Sanskrit अप (ápa), “‘away, off’”), Latin ab (“‘from’”), Common Slavic *po, and Old English æf (English of).
[edit] Preposition
ἀπό (apo)
from, away from
because of, as a result of
[edit] Usage notes
ἀπό governs the genitive case. As is the case with most Greek prepositions, ἀπό is a versatile word which can take the idiom of a number of English words. To further complicate matters, in Koine Greek, the distinctions between various prepositions are often blurred, leading to ἀπό fulfilling functions classically reserved for words such as ἐκ, ὑπό, and παρά.


وتترجم عربي من او منذ وتعني جزء من الكل ( جزء من الزمن اي تحديد زمني للبداية المطلقه )

وتحدد معني ارشي باضافتها لتكون زمن محدد وليس رئيس الزمن



وكلمه اخري تضاف الي ارشي لتحديد معني الزمن

G1537

ἐκ, ἐξ
ek ex
ek, ex
A primary preposition denoting origin (the point whence motion or action proceeds), from, out (of place, time or cause; literally or figuratively; direct or remote): - after, among, X are, at betwixt (-yond), by (the means of), exceedingly, (+ abundantly above), for (-th), from (among, forth, up), + grudgingly, + heartily, X heavenly, X hereby, + very highly, in, . . . ly, (because, by reason) of, off (from), on, out among (from, of), over, since, X thenceforth, through, X unto, X vehemently, with (-out). Often used in composition, with the same general import; often of completion.


G1537

ἐκ / ἐξ
ek / ex
Thayer Definition:
1) out of, from, by, away from


وتستخدم للتحديد فيكون زمن محدد لارشي





ويتضح انه لو اتت كلمة ارشي لوحدها تدل اكثر علي مصدر الوجود وسلطان الوجود ولكن لو اضيف اليها ابو او اكي يبقي محدده للزمن


والادلة في الايات التي استخدمت ارشي بمعني زمن مثل التي استشهد بها المشكك




( ب ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل متى اصحاح 8 ( ولكن من البدء لم يكن هذا ) . أي من عهد الزيجة . لا في الأزل .
(GNT) λέγει αὐτοῖς· ὅτι Μωϋσῆς πρὸς τὴν σκληροκαρδίαν ὑμῶν ἐπέτρεψεν ὑμῖν ἀπολῦσαι τὰς γυναῖκας ὑμῶν· ἀπ᾿ ἀρχῆς δὲ οὐ γέγονεν οὕτω.
( ج ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل لوقا [ 1 : 2 ] : ( كما سلمها إلينا الذين كانوا منذ البدء ) أي من
أول خدمة المسيح لا في الأزل .
(GNT) καθὼς παρέδοσαν ἡμῖν οἱ ἀπ᾿ ἀρχῆς αὐτόπται καὶ ὑπηρέται γενόμενοι τοῦ λόγου,


( د ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل يوحنا [ 6 : 64 ] : ( لأن يسوع من البدء علم من هم الذين لا يؤمنون ) أي من ابتداء خدمته وإتيان التلاميذ إليه لا في الأزل .
(GNT) ἀλλ᾿ εἰσὶν ἐξ ὑμῶν τινες οἳ οὐ πιστεύουσιν. ᾔδει γὰρ ἐξ ἀρχῆς ὁ ᾿Ιησοῦς τίνες εἰσὶν οἱ μὴ πιστεύοντες καὶ τίς ἐστιν ὁ παραδώσων αὐτόν
( ه ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل يوحنا [ 8 : 44 ] : ( ذاك كان قتالاً للناس من البدء ) أي منذ خلق الإنسان الأول لا من بدء نفسه ، لأنه كان في البدء ملاك نور .
(GNT) ὑμεῖς ἐκ τοῦ πατρὸς τοῦ διαβόλου ἐστὲ, καὶ τὰς ἐπιθυμίας τοῦ πατρὸς ὑμῶν θέλετε ποιεῖν. ἐκεῖνος ἀνθρωποκτόνος ἦν ἀπ᾿ ἀρχῆς καὶ ἐν τῇ ἀληθείᾳ οὐχ ἔστηκεν, ὅτι οὐκ ἔστιν ἀλήθεια ἐν αὐτῷ· ὅταν λαλῇ τὸ ψεῦδος, ἐκ τῶν ἰδίων λαλεῖ, ὅτι ψεύστης ἐστὶ καὶ ὁ πατὴρ αὐτοῦ.
( و ) وكما في رسالة يوحنا الأولى [ 2 : 7 ] قوله : ( بل وصيته قديمة كانت عندكم من البدء ) . أي أشار به إلى بداءة إيمانهم بالمسيح .
(GNT) ᾿Αδελφοί, οὐκ ἐντολὴν καινὴν γράφω ὑμῖν, ἀλλ᾿ ἐντολὴν παλαιὰν, ἣν εἴχετε ἀπ᾿ ἀρχῆς· ἡ ἐντολὴ ἡ παλαιά ἐστιν ὁ λόγος ὃν ἠκούσατε ἀπ᾿ ἀρχῆς·
( ز ) وكما في قوله في إنجيل يوحنا [ 16 : 4 ] : ( ولم أقل لكم من البداءة لأني كنت معكم ) . أي من بداءة خدمته . لا من الأزل .
(GNT) ἀλλὰ ταῦτα λελάληκα ὑμῖν ἵνα ὅταν ἔλθῃ ἡ ὥρα, μνημονεύητε αὐτῶν ὅτι ἐγὼ εἶπον ὑμῖν. ταῦτα δὲ ὑμῖν ἐξ ἀρχῆς οὐκ εἶπον, ὅτι μεθ᾿ ὑμῶν ἤμην.
( ح ) وكما في رسالة يوحنا الأولى [ 2 : 5 ] قوله : ( والآن أطلب منك بالبرية لا كأني أكتب إليك وصية جديدة بل كانت عندنا من البدء ) أي منذ سمعنا الانجيل . لا منذ الازل
(GNT) καὶ νῦν ἐρωτῶ σε, κυρία, οὐχ ὡς ἐντολὴν γράφων σοι καινὴν, ἀλλὰ ἣν εἴχομεν ἀπ᾿ ἀρχῆς, ἵνα ἀγαπῶμεν ἀλλήλους.


ولكن الايات التي تستخدم ارشي بمعني تسلط او مصدر الزمن ( خالق الزمن )

يوحنا 1: 1

(SVD) فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.

(GNT) ᾿Εν ἀρχῇ ἦν ὁ Λόγος, καὶ ὁ Λόγος ἦν πρὸς τὸν Θεόν, καὶ Θεὸς ἦν ὁ Λόγος.

وتعني الكلمه خالق وواجد ومصدر الزمان


Col 1:18

(SVD) وَهُوَ رَأْسُ الْجَسَدِ: الْكَنِيسَةِ. الَّذِي هُوَ الْبَدَاءَةُ، بِكْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ هُوَ مُتَقَدِّماً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

(GNT) καὶ αὐτός ἐστιν ἡ κεφαλὴ τοῦ σώματος, τῆς ἐκκλησίας· ὅς ἐστιν ἀρχή, πρωτότοκος ἐκ τῶν νεκρῶν, ἵνα γένηται ἐν πᾶσιν αὐτὸς πρωτεύων,

Rev 1:8

(SVD) أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبَِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.

(GNT-TR) εγω ειμι το α και το ω αρχη και τελος λεγει ο κυριος ο ων και ο ην και ο ερχομενος ο παντοκρατωρ

Rev 3:14

(SVD) وَاكْتُبْ إِلَى مَلاَكِ كَنِيسَةِ اللَّاوُدِكِيِّينَ: «هَذَا يَقُولُهُ الآمِينُ، الشَّاهِدُ الأَمِينُ الصَّادِقُ، بَدَاءَةُ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ.

(GNT) Καὶ τῷ ἀγγέλῳ τῆς ἐν Λαοδικείᾳ ἐκκλησίας γράψον· τάδε λέγει ὁ ἀμήν, ὁ μάρτυς ὁ πιστὸς καὶ ἀληθινός, ἡ ἀρχὴ τῆς κτίσεως τοῦ Θεοῦ·

Rev 21:6

(SVD) ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً.

(GNT) καὶ εἶπέ μοι· γέγοναν. ἐγώ τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, ἡ ἀρχὴ καὶ τὸ τέλος. ἐγὼ τῷ διψῶντι δώσω ἐκ τῆς πηγῆς τοῦ ὕδατος τῆς ζωῆς δωρεάν

Rev 22:13

(SVD) أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ».

(GNT) ἐγὼ τὸ Α καὶ τὸ Ω, ὁ πρῶτος καὶ ὁ ἔσχατος, ἀρχὴ καὶ τέλος.


امثلة علي ان كلمة ارشي تستخدم بمعني القوه

Luk 20:20

(SVD) فَرَاقَبُوهُ وَأَرْسَلُوا جَوَاسِيسَ يَتَرَاءَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ أَبْرَارٌ لِكَيْ يُمْسِكُوهُ بِكَلِمَةٍ حَتَّى يُسَلِّمُوهُ إِلَى حُكْمِ الْوَالِي وَسُلْطَانِهِ.

(GNT) Καὶ παρατηρήσαντες ἀπέστειλαν ἐγκαθέτους, ὑποκρινομένους ἑαυτοὺς δικαίους εἶναι, ἵνα ἐπιλάβωνται αὐτοῦ λόγου εἰς τὸ παραδοῦναι αὐτὸν τῇ ἀρχῇ καὶ τῇ ἐξουσίᾳ τοῦ ἡγεμόνος.

Rom_8:38

(SVD) فَإِنِّي مُتَيَقِّنٌ أَنَّهُ لاَ مَوْتَ وَلاَ حَيَاةَ وَلاَ مَلاَئِكَةَ وَلاَ رُؤَسَاءَ وَلاَ قُوَّاتِ وَلاَ أُمُورَ حَاضِرَةً وَلاَ مُسْتَقْبَلَةً

(GNT-TR) πεπεισμαι γαρ οτι ουτε θανατος ουτε ζωη ουτε αγγελοι ουτε αρχαι ουτε δυναμεις ουτε ενεστωτα ουτε μελλοντα


سلطان

1Co 15:24

(SVD) وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ النِّهَايَةُ مَتَى سَلَّمَ الْمُلْكَ لِلَّهِ الآبِ مَتَى أَبْطَلَ كُلَّ رِيَاسَةٍ وَكُلَّ سُلْطَانٍ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةٍ.

(GNT) εἶτα τὸ τέλος, ὅταν παραδῷ τὴν βασιλείαν τῷ Θεῷ καὶ Πατρί, ὅταν καταργήσῃ πᾶσαν ἀρχὴν καὶ πᾶσαν ἐξουσίαν καὶ δύναμιν.


وغيرها الكثير مثل

Rom_8:38, Eph_3:10, Eph_6:12, Col_1:16, Col_2:15, Tit_3:1

وايضا يوحنا 1: 1

(SVD) فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ.

عبريا

(HNT) בראשית היה הדבר והדבר היה את האלהים ואלהים היה הדבר׃


وهي كلمة روشي


وقبل ان اشرحها ابدا اولا باستشهاد المشكك ايضا بالعهد القديم

. ان قوله ( في البدء ) كما يحتمل الأزل ، يحتمل غيره ، كما هو وارد في سفر التكوين [ 1 : 1 ]
( أ ) ( في البدء خلق الله السموات والأرض ) . أي في أول التكوين أو الخلق لا في الأزل .

لذلك معني الكلمات عبريا


الفرق اللغوي في تكوين 1 عدد 1

H7225

ראשׁית
rê'shı̂yth
ray-sheeth'
From the same as H7218; the first, in place, time, order or rank (specifically a firstfruit): - beginning, chief (-est), first (-fruits, part, time), principal thing.


H7225

ראשׁית
rê'shı̂yth
BDB Definition:
1) first, beginning, best, chief
1a) beginning
1b) first
1c) chief
1d) choice part


فهذه الايه تتكلم عن ترتيب زمني فقط وهو ما ينطبق علي ادم



اما عن الله

امثال 8 23

8: 23 منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض


H7218

ראשׁ
rô'sh
roshe
From an unused root apparently meaning to shake; the head (as most easily shaken), whether literally or figuratively (in many applications, of place, time, rank, etc.): - band, beginning, captain, chapiter, chief (-est place, man, things), company, end, X every [man], excellent, first, forefront, ([be-]) head, height, (on) high (-est part, [priest]), X lead, X poor, principal, ruler, sum, top.

H7218

ראשׁ
rô'sh
BDB Definition:
1) head, top, summit, upper part, chief, total, sum, height, front, beginning
1a) head (of man, animals)
1b) top, tip (of mountain)
1c) height (of stars)
1d) chief, head (of man, city, nation, place, family, priest)
1e) head, front, beginning
1f) chief, choicest, best
1g) head, division, company, band
1h) sum

وتاتي بوضوح بمعني رايس الزمن ورئيس المكان ورئيس كل شئ


وهي نفس الكلمة التي اتت في يوحنا 1: 1 وتؤكد لاهوته


ويؤكد معناه ايضا انها عن سلطان الله من الايات الاتيه


Ecc 3:11
(SVD) صَنَعَ الْكُلَّ حَسَناً فِي وَقْتِهِ وَأَيْضاً جَعَلَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ فِي قَلْبِهِمِ الَّتِي بِلاَهَا لاَ يُدْرِكُ الإِنْسَانُ الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُهُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْبِدَايَةِ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ.
(HOT) את־הכל עשׂה יפה בעתו גם את־העלם נתן בלבם מבלי אשׁר לא־ימצא האדם את־המעשׂה אשׁר־עשׂה האלהים מראשׁ ועד־סוף׃


Isa 41:4
(SVD) مَنْ فَعَلَ وَصَنَعَ دَاعِياً الأَجْيَالَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ؟ أَنَا الرَّبُّ الأَوَّلُ وَمَعَ الآخِرِينَ أَنَا هُوَ.
(HOT) מי־פעל ועשׂה קרא הדרות מראשׁ אני יהוה ראשׁון ואת־אחרנים אני־הוא׃


وايضا دليل علي مكانته
Job 22:12
(SVD) [هُوَذَا اللهُ فِي عُلُوِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَانْظُرْ رَأْسَ الْكَوَاكِبِ مَا أَعْلاَهُ.
(HOT) הלא־אלוה גבה שׁמים וראה ראשׁ כוכבים כי־רמו׃


وايات اخري ايضا كثيره


ولهذا في الترجمه السبعينية للامثال
8: 23 منذ الازل مسحت منذ البدء منذ اوائل الارض



(LXX) πρὸ τοῦ αἰῶνος ἐθεμελίωσέν με ἐν ἀρχῇ,
استخدم كلمة ارشي معرفه بان كما قلت سابقا التي تدل علي سلطانه


فيكون الترجمه السبعينية لبداية الله في امثال هي كلمة ارشي المعرفه التي تدل علي خالق الزمن

وايضا الترجمه العبرية لكلمة في البدء في يوحنا الداله علي لاهوت المسيح هي كلمة روشي التي تدل علي انه رئيس الزمن


التحليل الداخلي


الاعداد كامله



الكلمه رئيس البدايه وواجدها كان عند الله ( فهل يصلح ان يقال علي بشر انه عند الله ؟ ) ولو شكك احد في وادعي انه يعني في عقله او فكره او غيرها من المحاولات للتشكيك يقف امامه باقي العدد الواضح قائلا وكان الكلمه الله ( هل يطلق علي بشر انه الله ؟ )

وباقي الاعداد التي قراءتها تكفي بدون اي شرح لانها غنية عن الشرح

1: 2 هذا كان في البدء عند الله
1: 3 كل شيء به كان و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان
1: 4 فيه كانت الحياة و الحياة كانت نور الناس
1: 5 و النور يضيء في الظلمة و الظلمة لم تدركه
1: 6 كان انسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا
1: 7 هذا جاء للشهادة ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن الكل بواسطته
1: 8 لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور
1: 9 كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل انسان اتيا الى العالم
1: 10 كان في العالم و كون العالم به و لم يعرفه العالم
1: 11 الى خاصته جاء و خاصته لم تقبله
1: 12 و اما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه
1: 13 الذين ولدوا ليس من دم و لا من مشيئة جسد و لا من مشيئة رجل بل من الله
1: 14 و الكلمة صار جسدا و حل بيننا و راينا مجده مجدا كما لوحيد من الاب مملوءا نعمة و حقا


واخيرا اقوال الاباء والمعني الروحي من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطي


1. الكلمة الإلهي
يبدأ الإنجيل بحسب القديس يوحنا بافتتاحية أو مقدمةتختلف عن افتتاحيةبقية الأناجيل الإزائية. افتتاحية مرقس الرسول تقدم وصفُا للقديس يوحنا المعمدان وعمله كملاكٍ يهيئ الطريق أمام السيد المسيح الذي طالما اشتهى الآباء والأنبياء أن يروا يوم مجيئه.وافتتاحية متى البشير تقدم تسلسل يسوع المسيح عن إبراهيم، وقصة ميلاده بكونه الملك الفريد الذي جاء ليقيم مملكة داود الساقطة، ويجعل من مؤمنيه شعبًا ملوكًيا.ويفتتح لوقا الرسول إنجيله بمقدمة أدبية رسمية (1:1-4)، يتبعها عرض لميلاد المعمدان ثم ميلاد يسوع المسيح الذي يشبع بحبه الباذل وصداقته الفريدة كل قلبٍ، ويملأ كل فراغ في الداخل.أما يوحنافيبدأ بالكشف عن شخصربنايسوع قبل التجسد بكونه الكلمة الأزلي، لكي نتخطى كل زمن وننطلق إلى حضن الآب الأزلي، فنتعرف على خطة الله من نحونا ومشيئته لخلاصنا ومجدنا الأبدي. يعرفنا على ذاك الذي نشاركه مجده ونعيش معه إلى الأبد. أبرزت المقدمة [1-18] ما ورد في السفر ككل أن الله يعلن عن نفسه خلال كلماته [1-13] كما خلال أعماله [2-5]، وأخيرًا خلال التجسد الإلهي لمجد الآب [14-18].
كُتبت الافتتاحية في أغلبها كقطعة شعرية متميزة من جهة الأسلوب والمفردات عن بقية السفر مما جعل بعض الدارسين يتساءلون إن كانت هذه الافتتاحية هي لحن كنسي اقتبسه الرسول، أو إضافة قدّمها الرسول بعد أن كتب بقية السفر كملخص يكشف عن هدف السفر ويفسر معناه. أو هي مقدمة كتبها ليُعلن عن موضوع كتابته مقدمًا. لكن الحقيقة هي أنغاية الافتتاحية أن تقدم للقارئ شخص يسوع المسيح موضوع السفر، بكونه الكلمة الأزلي، العامل مع الآب في الخليقة. بكونه الله نفسه يعلن عن الآب، ويقدمه لنا كما يقدم نفسه لنا. إنه حكمة الله المتحدث معنا، والذي يقدم ذاته كلمة الله لكي نقتنيه سرّ حياة أبدية. إنه حياة الكل، ونور كل إنسان. هذا الأزلي صار جسدًا وعاش كإنسانٍ، رفضه خاصته اليهود بالرغم من شهادة القديس يوحنا المعمدان له. لكن وُجدت بقية أمينة قبلته فصاروا أبناء الله وأعضاء في العائلة الإلهية.
في كل صباح نتغنى بهذه المقدمة وما يليها (يو1:1-17)، لكي ما ندرك أن بدايتنا اليومية الجديدة مصدرها الالتقاء بذاك الذي وحده يرفعنا إلى ما فوق الزمن ليدخل بنا إلى حضن أبيه، دون أن يحتقر الزمن أو يستخف به، بل يقدسه كطريق للعبور إلى ما وراء الزمن. في صلاة باكر نتذكر أن مسيحنا المخلص هو الألفا والأومجا، البداية والنهاية، فنتمتع ببداية مقدسة ونهاية مجيدة.
يقول القديس أغسطينوس[79] أن صديقه سمبليشيوسSimplicius أخبره بأن فيلسوفًا أفلاطونيًا قال بأن هذه العبارات التي جاءت في بداية إنجيل يوحنا تستحق أن تُكتب بحروفٍ من ذهبٍ.
وذكر متى هنري عن فرنسيس جوني Francis Junius الذي فقد كل القيم الدينية في شبابه، وقد استعادها بنعمة الله خلال قراءته لهذه الأعداد عن غير قصدٍ منه، قدمها له والده. شعر بقوتها وسلطانها عليه فقضى يومه كله لا يُدرك أين هو ولا ما كان يفعله، وكان جسمه مرتعبًا. وكان ذلك اليوم هو بداية حياته الروحية.
تقدم لنا العبارات (1-13) ثمان حقائق عظمى عن شخص ربنا يسوع المسيح، وهي:
أ - كان ولا يزال الأزلي: "في البدء كان الكلمة" [1].
ب - كان ولا يزال الأقنوم المتمايز عن أبيه: "وكان عند الله" [1].
ج - كان الكلمة ولا يزال هو الله [2].
د - هو شريك مع الآب في الأزلية [2].
ه - هو خالق المسكونة [3].
و - هو مصدر كل حياة ونور [4، 5، 9].
ز - الإله الذي يعلن عن ذاته للعالم الساقط [10].
خ - دخل إلى عالم الإنسان، وخاصته لم تقبله [11]، أما الذين قبلوه فنالوا ميلادًا جديدًا [12-13].
اللوغوس
جاء في النسخة الكلدانيةChaldee في إعادة صياغة العهد القديم دعوة المسيّا بكلمةMemra أي "كلمة يهوه"، وأن الكثير من الأمور الواردة في العهد القديم التي تحققت بالرب، إنما تمت بكلمة الرب. وأيضًا تعلم اليهود بوجه عام أن "كلمة الله" كانت مع الله.
تُستخدم كلمة "لوغوس" بمعنيين:
v     الكلمة التي يُحبل بها endiathetasLogos، أي الفكر الذي تحبل به النفس، خلاله تتحقق كل الأعمال، وهي واحدة مع النفس. لذلك لاق بالأقنوم الثاني أن يُحسب كلمة الله، مولودًا من الآب بكونه الحكمة الأساسي الأزلي؛ ليس شيء أكثر يقينًا من أننا نفكر، وليس شيء أكثر غموضًا من معرفة كيف نفكر.
v     الكلمة المنطوق بها Logos prophorika، التي هي الكلام، وهو الإشارة الطبيعية لما في الذهن. هكذا المسيح هو الكلمة التي تحدث به الآب في آخر الأيام (عب 2:1)، ويوجهنا لكي نسمع له (مت 5:17). خبرنا عن ذهن الآب كما يخبرنا الكلام عما في فكر الإنسان. إنه الكلمة الذي يحدثنا بما للآب، إذ هو الحق والآمين، والشاهد الصادق للذهن الإلهي. هنا يختلف عن يوحنا المعمدان الذي هو "صوت صارخ" وليس الكلمة الإلهي.
يقارن القديس أغسطينوس بين الخبز الذي يشبع البطن والكلمة التي تشبع الذهن. فإنه إن قدم خبزًا للشعب لا يستطيع أن يقدم ذات الخبزة لكل الحاضرين، أما الكلمة فيقدمها للكل، وتستقبلها أذهان جميع الشعب بالكامل. حقًا عجيبة هي كلمة الإنسان يقدمها ليسمعها الكل بلا نقص، فكم تكون كلمة الله الخالق؟
v     إن كنت أود أن أطعمكم فلا أملأ أذهانكم بل بطونكم، وأقدم لكم خبزًا لأشبعها بها، أما تقسمون الخبز فيما بينكم؟ هل يمكن لخبزي أن يأتي إلى كل واحدٍ منكم؟ فإن ناله أحد لا ينال البقية شيئًا. لكن الآن انظروا، فإني أتحدث وأنتم جميعًا تستقبلون الكلمة (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). لا، ليس فقط جميعكم تستقبلونها، وإنما أيضًا الكل يستقبلون الكلمة بالكامل. يا لعجب كلمتي! فماذا عن كلمة الله؟! استمعوا أيضًا، إني أتحدث ما أنطق به فيأتي إليكم الكلام ولا يفارقني. يبلغ إليكم ولا ينفصل عني. قبل أن أتكلم كنت أملك الكلمة ولم تكن لديكم. لقد تكلمت وبدأتم تنالونها دون أن أفقد شيئًا منها. يا لعجب كلمتي! فماذا تكون إذن كلمة الله؟![80]
القديس أغسطينوس
v     يا لكم من أغبياء، تتحدثون كمن لا يميزون بين الكلمة المنطوق بها والكلمة الإلهي، الثابت سرمديًّا، مولود من الآب؛ أقول أنه مولود وليس فقط منطوق به. الذي لا يوجد فيه مقاطع كلمات، بل كمال اللاهوت السرمدي، والحياة التي بلا نهاية (كو19:1؛ 9:2؛ 4:3؛ يو4:1؛ 26:5؛ 25:11؛ 6:14؛ رؤ18:1)[81].
القديس أمبروسيوس
"في البدء كان الكلمة،
والكلمة كان عند الله،
كان الكلمة الله" [1].
جاءت هذه العبارة في ثلاثة مقاطع موزونة موسيقيًا في اللغة العبرية، حيث يتكرر في الثلاثة الاسم "الكلمة" والفعل "كان". هنا الفعل يدل على الكينونة الدائمة القائمة في البدء لا على الزمن. في هذه المقاطع: كان الكلمة في البدء، وكان مع الله، وكان هو الله.
"في البدء": بدأ سفر التكوين بعبارة "في البدء خلق الله"، أي أنه يتكلم عن بداية المخلوقات، أي بدء الزمن بالخلقة. أماالبدء في إنجيل يوحنا فهو ما قبل الخلق والزمن والتاريخ، حيث لم يوجد سوي الله الكائن بذاته. يبدأ ببداية الكينونة "في البدء كان الكلمة" أي أن الكلمة أزلي هو بدأ بما لا بداية له. وقد كرر الرسول هذا الفكر حين قال الرب لليهود: "أنا من البدء ما أكلمكم أيضًا به" (يو 25:8)، أي أنا الكائن المتكلم في الأصل أو منذ الأزل. جاء أيضًا في بداية رسالته الأولى: "الذي كان من البدء، الذي سمعناه، الذي رأيناه بعيوننا" (1 يو 1:1). وقد قال أيضًا للجموع: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يري يومي فرأي وفرح... قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن" (56:8، 58).
قدم العلامة أوريجينوس معانً كثيرة لكلمة "البدء"، كما ميز بين البدء في علاقته بالخالق، والبدء في علاقته بالخليقة. إنه البدء بكونه حكمة الله وقوة الله (١ كو ١: ٢٤).
يؤكد الرسول أن الكلمة هو "في البدء"، ليس فقط قبل التجسد بل قبل كل الأزمنة. جاء العالم إلى الوجود بخلقه من البدء، أما الكلمة فكان موجودًا في البدء، أي قبل الأزمنة. لقد عبر المرتل عن أزلية الله أنه قبل وجود الجبال (مز2:90؛ أم23:8).
إنه مع الله، فلا يظن أحد أن الإيمان بالكلمة يسحبه عن الله، وكان الكلمة عند الله إذ لا ينفصل عنه قط، من ذات جوهره (عب 3:1). وهو موضوع سروره (يو5:17)، ابن محبته (أم30:8).
يتساءل القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم[82] لماذا لم يبدأ الإنجيلي بالحديث عن الآب، بل بدأه بالابن الوحيد الجنس، ولماذا لم يبدأ بدعوته الابن الوحيد الجنس بل الكلمة. ويجيب على ذلك بأنه بدأ بالإعلان عن شخص السيد المسيح بكونه "الكلمة" المتجسد، ليتحدث بفيض فيما بعد أنه "ابن الله". لقب "الكلمة" يؤكد الوحدة، ولقب "الابن الوحيد الجنس" يؤكد التمايز، لذا فاللقبان مكملان لبعضهما البعض. ويقدم لنا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم تبريرًا لذلك بقوله أن الإنسان غالبًا ما يفصل بين الأب والابن. فيظن أن بميلاد الابن حدث في الله تغيير، فصار الآب، ولم يكن قبل الولادة هكذا، إذ نظن أن الولادة حسية مثلما يحدث في الخليقة، وأنها لم تتم أزليًا. فلو أن الإنجيلي بدأ بالحديث عنه أنه "ابن الله" لدخل الشك لدى البعض أنهما إلهان منفصلان. لذا بدأ باللقب "الكلمة" الذي لا يتخيل الإنسان أنه منفصل عن الله.
v     يدعوه "الكلمة" لأنه يستعد للتعليم بأن هذا الكلمة هو ابن الله الوحيد، فلا يظن أحد أنه ولادته حسّية. فبإعطائه لقب "الكلمة" ينزع مقدمًا ما يتعرض له الشخص من وهمٍ شرير ويزيله عنه. لقد أظهر أن الابن من الآب، وأنه ولد دون ألم (تغيير)[83].
v     لئلا يظن أحد عند سماعه "في البدء" أنه ليس بمولود أيضًا، عالج هذا في الحال بقوله أنه كان "عند الله" قبل أن يعلن أنه هو الله. وهو يمنع أي أحد من افتراض أن الكلمة بسيطة كما لو كانت مجرد كلمة منطوقة أو مدركة، مضيفًا إليها أداة التعريف... إنه لم يقل "كان في الله" بل "عند الله" معلنًا سرمديته كأقنوم. بعد ذلك يعلن عنها بأكثر وضوح مضيفًا أيضًا "والكلمة كان الله".
v     لم يدعه "كلمة" بل أضاف أداة التعرف ليميزه عن البقية (كلمة الإنسان)[84].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v     هذا التعبير "في البدء كان" لا يعلن سوى الوجودbeing الدائم، وأنه وجود مطلق[85].
v     "كان اللوغوس" لأن كلمة "وجودbeing" تستخدم للإنسان لتمييز الوقت الحاضر وحده، وأما بخصوص الله فتشير إلى السرمدية. لذلك عندما يستخدم "كان" بخصوص طبيعتنا تعني الماضي، وعندما تستخدم بخصوص الله تعلن عن السرمدية[86].
v     هذا (الكلمة) هو جوهر إلهي حاصل في أقنوم بارز من أبيه خالٍ من انقسام عارض. وحتى لا تظن أن لاهوت الابن أدنى، وضع للحال الدلائل المُعرفة للاهوته فقال: "وكان الكلمة الله"[87].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
v     إذ هو مولود فبسببٍ حسنٍ لم يجزم يوحنا أو غيره، سواء كان رسولاً أو نبيًا، أنه مخلوق. فإن هذا الذي تحدث عن نفسه بتواضع هكذا خلال تنازله لم يرد أن يقف صامتًا في هذا الأمر... لقد نطق بكلمات متواضعة (يو 5: 30؛ 12: 49)... لكنه لو كان مخلوقًا لتحدث قائلاً: "لا تظنوا إني مولود من الآب، بل أنا مخلوق غير مولود، ولست شريكًا في جوهره". لكن إذ هذا أمره، فعلى العكس نطق بكلمات تلزم البشر حتى بغير إرادتهم أو رغبتهم أن يقبلوا الفكر الآخر. كقوله: "أنا في الآب والآب فيّ" (يو 14: 11)، "أنا معكم زمانًا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس؟ الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب" (يو 14: 9)، وأيضًا: "لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب" (يو 5: 23)، "لأنه كما أن الآب يقيم الموتى ويحيي، كذلك الابن أيضًا يحي من يشاء" (يو 5: 21). "أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل" (يو 5: 17). "كما أن الآب يعرفني وأنا أعرف الآب" (يو 10: 15). "وأنا والآب واحد" (يو 10: 30)[88].
v     أصابت الدهشة إشعياء النبي عندما قال: "وميلاده من يخبر به؟ لأن حياته رُفعت من الأرض" (إش 8:53). حقًا لقد رفع من الأرض تمامًا كل آثار الميلاد الأزلي، لأنه يفوق الإدراك. وإذا كان فوق الإدراك فكيف يمكن أن نقول أنه مخلوق، لأننا نستطيع أن نحدد بوضوح زمن بداية المخلوقات وكيفية وجودها، أما البدء فنعجز عن تحديد زمن بدايته.
v      في هذا "البدءArchi" الذي هو فوق الكل وعلى الكل "كان الكلمة"، ليس من الطبائع المخلوقة التي تحت قدمي البدء، وإنما عاليًا عنها جميعًا، لأنه "في البدء"، أي من ذات الطبيعة والكائن دائمًا مع الآب له طبيعة الذي ولده... منه ومعه له السيادةarchi على الكل.
القديس كيرلس الكبير
v     بالقول "في البدء كان"، وليس "بعد البدء" يعني أنه لم يكن بدء بدون اللوغوس، وبإعلانه " كان اللوغوس عند الله" يعني غياب أية شائبة في علاقة الابن بالآب، لأن اللوغوس يفكر فيه ككل مع كيان الله ككل[89].
v     خشي الإنجيلي من أذهاننا التي ينقصها التمرن، ولا يثق في آذاننا ليقدم لقب "الآب"، لئلا يتصور الجسداني في فكرة وجود أم أيضًا. ولم يذكر في إعلانه "الابن" حتى لا يجعل أحد اللاهوت بشريًا بنوعٍ من الهوى. لهذا دعاه اللوغوس، فكما أن كلمتك تصدر عن ذهنك دون تدخل لهوى، هكذا أيضًا عند سماعك "الكلمة" لا تفهم ذلك عن شيءٍ صدر بهوى[90]
v     أولئك الذين يقدمون لنا أية أفكار صالحة عن مثل هذه الأسرار، هم غير قادرين حقًا على التعبير عن الطبيعة الإلهية.
أنهم يتكلمون بالأحرى عن بهاء مجد اللّه ورسم جوهره (عب 3:1)، صورة اللّه، وفي البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان اللّه (يو1:1). كل هذه التعبيرات تبدو لنا نحن الذين لم نرَ الطبيعة الإلهية مثل الذهب من هذا الكنز. ولكن بالنسبة لهؤلاء القادرين على رؤية الحقيقة، فإنها شبه الذهب وليست ذهبًا لامعًا، إنها ذهب مع جمان من فضة (نش 1: 11). إن الفضة كما يقول الكتاب: "لسان الصديق فضة مختارة (أم 20:10)".
هنا نتكشف أن الطبيعة الإلهية تتجاوز كل مفهوم نحاول أن ندركه.
فهمنا للطبيعة الإلهية يشبه ما نهدف إليه. إن أحدًا ما لم يرها ولا يستطيع أن يراها، ولكن خلال مرآة ولغز (1 كو 12:13).
إنها تعطينا انعكاسًا لما نفكر فيه، أي انعكاس موجود في الروح بصورة معينة.
كل كلمة تمثل هذه المفاهيم تشبه نقطة ينقصها أن تمتد، حيث إنها قاصرة عن التعبير عما في العقل...
وكل كلمة تقال كمحاولة للتعبير عن اللّه تبدو مثل نقطة صغيرة غير قادرة للامتداد لتتناسب مع الغرض، إذ تقاد خلال مثل هذه المفاهيم لإدراك ما لا يمكن إدراكه سوى خلال الإيمان بها أن تقيم ذاتيًا طبيعة تفوق كل ذكاء[91].
القديس غريغوريوس النيسي
v     يُدعى الكلمة والابن وقوة الله وحكمة الله. الكلمة لأنه بلا عيب، والقوة لأنه كامل، والابن لأنه مولود من الآب، والحكمة لأنه واحد مع الآب في السرمدية، واحد في اللاهوت. ليس أن الآب أقنوم واحد مع الابن. إذ يوجد تمايز واضح بين الآب والابن يأتي من الولادة، هكذا المسيح هو إله من إله، خالد من خالد، كامل من كامل[92].
القديس أمبروسيوس
v     يوجد الله الواحد الذي أعلن عن نفسه بيسوع المسيح ابنه، الذي هو كلمته (اللوغوس)، ليس منطوقا به بل جوهري. لأنه ليس صوتًا لأداة نطق بل أقنوم مولود بالقوة الإلهية[93].
 القديس أغناطيوس
كانت كلمة "لوغوس" معروفة لدي اليهود والأمم، عرفها هيرقليتسHeracllitus حوالي 500 ق. م بأنها العقل الجامع الذي يحكم العالم ويخترقه، وقد تبناه الرواقيون وأشاعوه. وفي اليهودية الهيلينية "اللوغوس" هو أقنوم مستقل، تطورت فكرته ليكون مصاحبًا للحكمة (صوفيا) (الحكمة 9: 1، 2؛ 18: 15). إذ ربط فيلون السكندري بين تعبيرات فلسفية ومفاهيم كتابية قال أن اللوغوس هو نموذج إلهي جاء العالم صورة له.
v     "لوغوس" في اليونانية لها معان كثيرة. فهي تعني الكلمة والعقل والتقدير وعلة الأشياء الفردية التي عليها تقوم. بكل هذه جميعًا نحن نعلن عن المسيح[94].
 القديس جيروم
v     لكننا نعلم أن المسيح لم يُولد كمثل كلمة منطوق بها، بل هو الكلمة الكائن الجوهري الحي، لا يُنطق بشفتين ولا ينتشر متبددًا، بل هو مولود من الآبأبديًا، لا يُوصف في الجوهر. إذ" في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمة كان عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله".إنه جالس عن يمين الله،الكلمةيفهم إرادة الآب،خالد،كل الأشياء كائنة بأمره.
الكلمة نزل وصعد، أما الكلمة التي ننطق نحن بها فإنها تنزل ولا تصعد.
ينطق "الكلمة" قائلاً: "أنا أتكلم بما رأيت عند أبي" (يو38:8).
للكلمة سلطان، يملك على كل شيء، إذ أعطى الآب كل شيء للابن (مت 27:11،يو22:5)[95].
القديس كيرلس الأورشليمي
v     إن كان قد وُجد وقت لم يكن فيه الابن، يكون الأب نورًا قاتمًا. فإنه كيف لا يكون نورًا قاتمًا إن كان ليس له بهاء؟ فالآب موجود دائمًا، والابن موجود دائًمًا... البهاء يتولد من النور، ومع ذلك فالبهاء أزلي مع النور الذي يلده. النور دائم والبهاء دائم. النور يولد بهاءه، لكن هل وُجد بدون بهائه؟... لتقبلوا أن الله يلد ابنه السرمدي[96]
القديس أغسطينوس
يفهم "عند" هنا "معه أزليا"، أي أن الكلمة مع الآب شريك معه في أزليته دون انفصال.
v     "والكلمة كان عند الله"؛ لهذا فهو أزلي كالآب نفسه، لأنه لم يكن الآب بدون الكلمة، بل كان الله (الكلمة) مع الله، كل في أقنومه الخاص.
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم
يؤكد القديس أمبروسيوس مساواة الكلمة للآب من أن الإنجيلي أورد الكلمة قبل الآب، ولو أن الآب أعظم من جهة طبيعة اللاهوت لما تجاسر وفعل هذا. وأيضًا بولس الرسول ذكر نعمة المسيح قبل محبة الآب (2 كو 4:13). [ترتيب الكلمات (الخاصة بالثالوث) غالبًا ما تتغير لذا لاق ألا تتساءل عن الترتيب والدرجات. ففي الله الآب والابن ولا يوجد فصل في وحدة اللاهوت[97].]
عالج القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم اعتراض الأريوسيين على مساواة الابن أو الكلمة للآب بدعوى أنه جاءت الكلمة "الله" هنا بدون أداة التعريف: "وكان الكلمة إلهًا". وهو ذات الفكر الذي يقتبسه شهود يهوه حاليًا. وقد فنّد القديس هذهالحجة موضحًا أن الكتاب المقدس أشار أحيانًا إلى الآب والروح القدس دون ربط اسميهما بأداة التعريف، بل وأحيانًا أشار إلى الابن والكلمة أنه الله مرتبطًا بأداة التعريف. هذا وأنه في ذات الموضع هنا ينسب للكلمة سمات خاصة بالله بكونه الأزلي، والخالق وواهب الحياة والإنارة. فلو أنه أقل من الله لكان قد تحدث صراحة عن ذلك حتى لا يحدث لبس.
v     إنه لم يستخدم تعبيرًا يشير إلى وجود حدود إذ لم يقل: "له بداية" بل "في البدء". بفعل "كان" يحملكم إلى فكرة أن الابن بلا بداية. ربما يقول أحد: "لاحظ أن الآب قد أضيف إليه أداة التعرف (الله)، أما الابن فبدونها "إله". ماذا إذن عندما يقول الرسول: "الإله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع" (تي 2: 13). مرة أخرى: "الذي فوق الكل إله (الله)" (رو9: 5)؟
حقًا إنه يشير هنا إلى الابن دون أداة التعريف، لكنه يفعل نفس الشيء مع الآب أيضًا، على الأقل في الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي (2: 6) حيث يقول: "الذي في شكل إله لم يُحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً لله"، وأيضًا في الرسالة إلى أهل رومية: (نعمة لكم وسلام من الله (دون التعريف) أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح" (رو 1: 7)... وأيضًا عند الحديث عن الآب يقول: الله (إله) هو روح" (يو 4: 24)، فليس لأن أداة التعريف لم ترتبط بكلمة "روح" ننفي طبيعة الله الروحية. هكذا هنا وإن كانت أداة التعريف لم تلحق بالابن، فالابن بسبب هذا ليس بأقل من الله[98].
القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

[/B]


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا​



تكرر هذا العدد عدة مرات



انجيل متى 12: 8

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


إنجيل مرقس 2: 28

إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


إنجيل لوقا 6: 5

وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».



والعدد لم تختلف عليه ترجمه او مخطوطه او مفسر ولكن خرج مشكك نقلا عن بعض الملحدين الغربيين الذين لا هدم لهم سوي الشهره عن طريق التشكيك في الانجيل مثل بارت ايرمان وغيره



يقول مشكك












الرد



وساحاول ان اجعل الرد مختصر وساستخدم العدد في متي 12: 8

8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضاً».

كمثال للثلاث اعداد وساقسمه الي

ترجمات مختلفه

يوناني

ارامي

المعني المقصود

الاعداد التي تحتوي علي ابن الانسان



التراجم المختلفه


Mat 12:8


(ASV) For the Son of man is lord of the sabbath.


(BBE) For the Son of man is lord of the Sabbath.


(Bishops) For the sonne of man also is Lorde euen of the Sabbath day.


(CEV) So the Son of Man is Lord over the Sabbath.


(Darby) For the Son of man is Lord of the sabbath.


(DRB) For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath.


(ESV) For the Son of Man is lord of the Sabbath."


(FDB) Car le fils de l'homme est seigneur du sabbat.


(FLS) Car le Fils de l'homme est maître du sabbat.


(GEB) Denn der Sohn des Menschen ist Herr des Sabbaths.


(Geneva) For the sonne of man is Lord, euen of the Sabbath.


(GLB) Des Menschen Sohn ist ein HERR auch über den Sabbat.


(GNB) for the Son of Man is Lord of the Sabbath."


(GNEU) Denn der Menschensohn ist Herr über den Sabbat."


(GSB) Denn des Menschen Sohn ist Herr über den Sabbat.


(GW) "The Son of Man has authority over the day of worship."


(ISV) For the Son of Man is Lord of the Sabbath."


(KJV) For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day.


(KJV-1611) For the sonne of man is Lord euen of the Sabbath day.


(KJVA) For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day.


(LITV) For the Son of Man is also Lord of the sabbath.


(MKJV) For the Son of Man is Lord even of the sabbath.


(Murdock) For the Son of man, is lord of the sabbath.


(RV) For the Son of man is lord of the sabbath.


(Webster) For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath.


(WNT) For the Son of Man is the Lord of the Sabbath."


(YLT) for the son of man is lord even of the sabbath.'



وكل التراجم انجليزي وفرنسي والماني قديمه وحديثه ترجمته بلقب ابن الانسان هو رب السبت وهم مرجعياتهم مختلفه وكنائس مختلفه



الفلجاتا للقديس جيروم اللاتيني

(Vulgate) dominus est enim Filius hominis etiam sabbati



وترجمتها

12

8

For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath.

dominus est enim Filius hominis etiam sabbati



ويؤكد ايضا ان ترجمته هو ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا

وملحوظه ان الترجمه اللاتيني تتكلم عن رب بلقب دومنيوس الذي هو ترجمة للقب يهوه



اليوناني



اهمية اليوناني بانه اللغه التي كتب بها العهد الجديد بمعني ان القديس متي والقديس مرقس والقديس لوقا كتبوا ما سمعوه من السيد المسيح مباشره وايضا ما نقله تلاميذه المقربين عنه مثل القديس بطرس وغيره من التلاميذ فهم كتبوا ما قاله السيد المسيح واوضحوا المعني المقصود ففي هذا العدد عندما يوضح ان ابن الانسان لقب يسوع المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد هو رب السب فهم يعنوا لفظيا الوهيته وانه هو رب السبت بكل ما تحمل العباره من معاني دقيقه

والعدد يوناني يقول ( وهو نص كلامهم وليس ترجمه )

ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 12:8 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 


κυριος γαρ εστιν και του σαββατου ο υιος του ανθρωπου


kurios gar estin kai tou sabbatou o uios tou anthrōpou 


والترجمه اللفظيه له


For the Son of Man is Lord even of the Sabbath."

فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا

والكلمتين التي كتبهما متي البشير

υἱὸς
377 

































υἱός: a son | NA27 Int.

noun, nominative, singular, masculine

ابن

وهي كلمه اسم تمييزي مفرد مذكر

وهي اتت في العهد الجديد 382 مره كلهم تعني ابن للانسان ومره واحده فقط ابن لحيوان ( ابن اتان )

ἀνθρώπου
550 

































ἄνθρωπος: a man | NA27 Int.

noun, genitive, singular, masculine

انسان

وهي كلمة اسم نوع مفرد مذكر

واتت 560 بمعني انسان في العهد الجديد



وتعبير ابن الانسان يوناني ايهوس تو انثروبوس استخدمت 80 مره في الاربع اناجيل عن يسوع المسيح ومره في الاعمال عن يسوع المسيح ومره في عبرانيين نقلا عن نبوة العهد القديم في المزامير عن ايضا السيد المسيح

ولم تسخدم عن اي انسان اخر ( وفي نهاية هذا الملف ساضع الاعداد 82 كاملين )

فلمذا هذا العدد خاصة يريد المشكك والملحدين ان يقولوا انه لا يتكلم عن السيد المسيح فكما قلت اتي 82 كلقب للسيد المسيح ولم يطلق علي انسان اخر هذا التعبير

وملحوظه مهمه في هذا العدد انه رب السبت هو كيريوس الذي هو ترجمه للفظ الجلاله في اليوناني وهو الذي ترجم له لفظ يهوه العبري فابن الانسان باعلان من يسوع المسيح والتلاميذ كلهم هو يهوه

( ارجوا الرجوع الي ملف اثبات ان المسيح قال لفظيا انا هو الله )



الارامي



في البدايه اوضح ان

1 العهد الجديد كتب باليوناني والاراميه هي ترجمه للنص اليوناني فحتي لو كان ذكرها السيد المسيح بالارامي ولكن التلاميذ كتبوها باليوناني بدقه فلا ياتي احد يستشهد بترجمه اراميه ويقول هذا ما قاله المسيح ولكنه يعني شئ اخر غير المعتاد تلاعبا بلفظ ارامي

مثال توضيحي : لو قلت جمله باللغه العربيه " ابن ادم " وسياق الكلام مقصود به لقب عام علي اي انسان وليس انسان ابوه اسمه ادم لان كلمة ادم في العبري تعني انسان واتي احدهم ترجمها الي الانجليزيه

son of human

ثم اتي احدهم واخد النص الانجليزي وترجمه عربي وقال ابن الانسان هل ياتي مشكك ويستخدم الترجمه العربي الاخيره التي عن عن انجليزي عن عربي ويقول هذه هو النطق الاصلي الذي قلته ؟ بالطبع لا

ومثال اخر لو كلمة

Pilot

اردت ترجمتها لازم اعرف سياق الجمله لانه ممكن تعني طيار علي شخص وممكن تعني ماركة سياره وممكن تعني قطعة غيار معينه توجد في ماكينات كثيره وغيرها فيجب ان نفهم معناها من سياق الكلام

2 فيه تقارب في استخدام كلمة ناشا التي تعني انسان وبار ناشا التي تعني ابن الانسان في اللغه الاراميه ولكنها تميز جدا بسياق الكلام وهذا ما ساشرحه بالتفصيل في معني العدد والامثله

العدد ارامي 
Matthew 12:8 Aramaic NT: Peshitta


ܡܪܗ ܓܝܪ ܕܫܒܬܐ ܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܒܪܗ ܕܐܢܫܐ

ونريمقطعين يعبران عن ابن الانسان

ولنري معا كيف ترجمه خبراء اللغه الارامية

اولا الدكتور لمزا لترجمة البشيتا 1 ( بار) ابن 2 ( ناشا ) الانسان

For the Son of man is Lord of the sabbath

لان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت



ترجمة جون ويزلي للاشورية السريانية

For the Lord of sabbath is the Son of man

لان رب السبت هو ابن الانسان



وترجمة يوانان اللفظيه





ويشهد ايضا ان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت



وترجمة مدروخ للنص الارامي من البشيتا

 08 For the Son of man, is lord of the sabbath.



وايضا ترجمة هيئة ايثبريدج للنص الارامي

For the Son of man is Lord of the sabbath



فهاهم الدارسين اكدوا ان الكلمتين تعنيان ابن الانسان



وندرس معا ايضا في القواميس الارامي مثل

قاموس جنينجس

كلمة ناشا





كلمة ناشا التي تعني في اليوناني انثروبون هو لقب عام عن الانسان وهو انسان مفرد مثلما ذكر في متي 12 : 12 ومرقس 2: 27 ورميه 1: 23 ورؤيا 21: 17 وتعني ايضا ادم اول انسان

متي

12: 12 فالانسان كم هو افضل من الخروف اذا يحل فعل الخير في السبوت

ܟܡܐ ܕܝܢ ܝܬܝܪ ܒܪܢܫܐ ܡܢ ܥܪܒܐ ܡܕܝܢ ܫܠܝܛ ܗܘ ܒܫܒܬܐ ܠܡܥܒܕ ܕܫܦܝܪ ܀



ومن قاموس بار بالول

استخدامات ابن










ن قاموس لكسيمي

عن كلمة ناش فقط ( انسان )

n$` - ܐܢܫܐ

ID

Category

Lexeme

Root

Origin

Peshitta NT









1428

Noun

`n$`

ܐܢܫܐ

`n$

ܐܢܫ

-

show verses










Meaning





SEDRA3

Jennings

Payne Smith

Bar Bahlul

man, mankind

look up

look up

look up


Word

Morphological information

Suffix information

Vocalized

Syriac

Person

Gender

Number

State

Tense

Form

Enclitic

Person

Gender

Number

`_na$a`

ܐ݈ܢܳܫܳܐ

-

Common

Singular

Emphatic

-

-

No

-

-

-

وتعني انسان مفرد محدد



وعن كلمة بار فقط ( ابن )

br - ܒܪ

ID

Category

Lexeme

Root

Origin

Peshitta NT









3243

Noun

br`

ܒܪܐ

br

ܒܪ

-

show verses










Meaning





SEDRA3

Jennings

Payne Smith

Bar Bahlul

son

look up

look up

look up


Word

Morphological information

Suffix information

Vocalized

Syriac

Person

Gender

Number

State

Tense

Form

Enclitic

Person

Gender

Number

b'ar

ܒ݁ܰܪ

-

Masculine

Singular

Construct

-

-

No

-

-

-



اما عن كلمة بار ناش

Lexeme br-`n$` - ܒܪ‌ܐܢܫܐ

Category

Form

Root

Meaning

Payne Smith

Jennings

Bar Bahlul

Origin language

Idiom

-

br

ܒܪ

Son of man, son of mankind

look up

look up

look up

-



Inflected forms
Word (sort by word)

Morphological information (sort by person, state/tense)

Suffix information

Word

Vocalized

Syriac

Person

Gender

Number

State

Tense

Form

Enclitic

Person

Gender

Number

br-`n$`

b'ar-`_na$a`

ܒ݁ܰܪ‌ܐ݈ܢܳܫܳܐ

-

Masculine

Singular

Emphatic

-

-

No

-

-

-



وتركيب بار ناش التي تعني ابن الانسان مفرد مذكر محدد



وايضا من قاموس لويس كستاز

استخدامات ابن






كل هذه الترجمات والقواميس الكثيره التي تثبت ان بار ( ابن ) تستخدم كمعني ابن وناش ( انسان ) تستخدم بمعني انسان محدد او من نوع البشر

وكلمة بار ناش ( ابن الانسان ) تستخدم بمعني ابن الانسان او ابن لنوع البشر التي اطلقت فقط علي السيد المسيح

هل لازال المشككون متمسكين بشبهتهم ؟


وقبل ان اترك الارامي اوضح ان كلمة رب هنا هي موريو وهي ايضا لفظ جلاله وهي ترجمة لقب يهوه العبري الي الرامي فباعلان المسيح انه هو موريو اي هو يهوه



المعني المقصود



اولا ارجو مراجعة ملف ( ليس الله انسان فيكذب ولا ابن انسان فيندم )

ثانيا المعني المقصود من الاصحاح

في هذا الاصحاح بعد ان وضح ان البسطاء قبلوا الملكوت اما الحرفيين رفضوا الملكوت بدا يشرح معني مهم وهو معني السبت فبدا الموقف بان التلاميذ جاعوا وقطفوا سنابل في يوم سبت واعترض اليهود علي ذلك فاستغل هو الموقف وشرح لهم مكانته انه اعظم من داوود ومن الهيكل ومن السبت ايضا

والاعداد

12: 1 في ذلك الوقت ذهب يسوع في السبت بين الزروع فجاع تلاميذه و ابتداوا يقطفون سنابل و ياكلون
12: 2 فالفريسون لما نظروا قالوا له هوذا تلاميذك يفعلون ما لا يحل فعله في السبت
وهنا نري اليهود متمسكين بحرفية يوم السبت والسيد المسيح يريدهم ان يفهموا روح السبت فقال لهم
12: 3 فقال لهم اما قراتم ما فعله داود حين جاع هو و الذين معه
12: 4 كيف دخل بيت الله و اكل خبز التقدمة الذي لم يحل اكله له و لا للذين معه بل للكهنة فقط
وهنا السيد المسيح يستغل الموقف ويشرح لليهود المعاندين الحرفيين المهتمين فقط بحرفية السبت ولا يهتموا بالنبوات ولا الرموز التي تتم امامهم في شخص يسوع المسيح فوضح ان السبت احترامه واجب ولكن في وقت ضروره كسره داوود ولم يحسب له خطيه وايضا اكل من خبز التقدمه الذي يحل للكهنه فقط وهذا كسر اخر للوصيه ولكنه لم يحسب خطيه ايضا لداود لان الله ينظر الي القلب وداود لم يكن متراخيا في الوصيه ولكن لم يكن امامه حل اخر
12: 5 او ما قراتم في التوراة ان الكهنة في السبت في الهيكل يدنسون السبت و هم ابرياء
ويوضح ان المقياس الحرفي يجعل خدمة الهيكل يوم السبت كسر لوصية السبت فهل الانسان لا يخدم الله ولا يقدم قربان ليتمسك بحرفية السبت
وبعد شرح لهم ان السبت ليس في ذاته ولا الهيكل ولكن ما هو اعمق واعظم من السبت والهيكل وداود والعهد القديم كله بالطبع الاعظم من كل ذلك هو الله فقط فيقول
12: 6 و لكن اقول لكم ان ههنا اعظم من الهيكل
من هو ههنا ؟ هو يسوع المسيح الذي هو اعظم من الهيكل فاذا كان الهيكل بكل ما فيه من قدس وقدس اقداس وتابوت عهد الرب الذي يعتبر اقدس شئ عند اليهود لانه يمثل عدل الله وحضور الله والكل بما فيهم الملوك والكهنة والانبياء هم لا شئ مقارنه بالهيكل المقدس ولا يجرؤا تدنيس الهيكل فمن هو اعظم من كل هذا ؟ هو الله الظاهر في الجسد الذي هو واقف امامهم في هذه اللحظه يكلمهم
( فان كان انسان يعترض علي العدد الذي يقول فيه المسيح عن نفسه انه رب السبت ويدعي انه غير واضح فماذا يقول عن هذا العدد الذي يقول فيه المسيح عن نفسه انه اعظم من الهيكل بكل ما فيه )
12: 7 فلو علمتم ما هو اني اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة لما حكمتم على الابرياء
وهنا يكمل ويؤكد سير الحوار انه يتكلم عن نفسه ليس عن احد اخر ويوضح ان ما قاله في العهد القديم
سفر هوشع 6: 6


«إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، وَمَعْرِفَةَ اللهِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مُحْرَقَاتٍ.

فاله العهد القديم قال اني اريد رحمه لا ذبيحه والمسيح يكررها علي فمه الطاهر مرة ثانيه ويقول اني اريد رحمه لا ذبيحه
فهل يوجد اعلان الوهية اكثر من ذلك ؟
ويضيف اليها لان الله اهم من السبت فان تمسكهم بالسبت لا يفيد لانهم لم يعرفوه هو والسؤال هنا
من هو او ما هي معرفة الله ؟
ويجاوب ويقول
12: 8 فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا
والسياق يوضح انه يتكلم عن المسيح ليس كما ادعي اي مشكك وهو اعلان الوهية واضح وما قالوه بان معني الكلمه الانسان هو رب السبت قصدا علي التلاميذ فهذا تخريف من ابناء الشيطان الذي تتعبهم جدا هذه الاعلانات الواضحه عن لاهوته
اما الفائده من هذه المقوله كثيره علي سبيل المثال
1 يشرح ويوضح ويكشف اعماق وصيت السبت بان السبت بمعني الراحه هو في المسيح
2 اعلان الوهية واضح عن من يهو يسوع المسيح الذي هو رب السبت
3 وضح بها مكانته رغم تواضعه واخلاء نفسه وتجسده
4 اكمل شريعة العهد القديم بشريعت المحبه والروحانيات في شريعة العهد الجديد
5 يدرب اليهود علي التخلص من الحرفيه ويتمسكوا بالروح وليس بالحرف
12: 9 ثم انصرف من هناك و جاء الى مجمعهم
وانتهي الحوار عند هذا الحد لكي لا يشكك احد ويقول ان الكلام مقصود به التلاميذ وليس شخص الرب فالكلام واضح انه عن رب المجد يسوع المسيح فقط

وساخذ فرضيه جدليه ان اللقب هو عن الانسان اي التلاميذ نجد انفسنا في اشكاليه كبري وهي

الانسان بمعني اي احد من التلاميذ هو رب السبت ايه كيريوس او دومنيوس او موريو اي يهوه الذي هو لفظ الجلاله فهل هذا يعقل ؟ وهل ينطبق لقب ابن الانسان الذي تكلم عنه دانيال علي الانسان ؟ بالطبع هذا الكلام مرفوض ولكن الذي اعطي السبت وله سلطان علي السبت لانه خالق السبت هو ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح



وقال له رب المجد ذلك لاثبات انه هو ما تكلم عنه العهد القديم

اولا انه هو الله الذي اعطاهم السبت

سفر الخروج 16: 29

اُنْظُرُوا! إِنَّ الرَّبَّ أَعْطَاكُمُ السَّبْتَ. لِذلِكَ هُوَ يُعْطِيكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّادِسِ خُبْزَ يَوْمَيْنِ. اجْلِسُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مَكَانِهِ. لاَ يَخْرُجْ أَحَدٌ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ».



وهو ابن الانسان المتنبا عنه

سفر دانيال 7: 13


«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.



وايضا هو الموجود في فكرهم كما يطلق علي المسايا المنتظر في سفر اخنوخ الابكريفي وسفر عزرا الارابع وكتابات فيلوا اليهودي وبعض من مخطوطات قمران وتفسير الرابوات لسفر دانيال ولقب ابن الانسان ( ارجو مراجعة ملف المسيا في الفرك اليهودي ) فهو بوضوح اعلان لاهوت واثبات تجسد وايضا ما هو في النبوات وفكرهم



الاعداد



الاعداد التي تتكلم عن ابن الانسان في العهد الجديد التي تشرح لاهوته وناسوته ومكانته

وارجوا قراءة كل عدد بتركيز لتري اعلان واضح عن من هو يسوع المسيح


1) إنجيل متى 8: 20


فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِب أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».


2) إنجيل متى 9: 6


وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»


3) إنجيل متى 10: 23


وَمَتَى طَرَدُوكُمْ فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ فَاهْرُبُوا إِلَى الأُخْرَى. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُكَمِّلُونَ مُدُنَ إِسْرَائِيلَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


5) إنجيل متى 11: 19


جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ، فَيَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ خَمْرٍ، مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ. وَالْحِكْمَةُ تَبَرَّرَتْ مِنْ بَنِيهَا».


6) إنجيل متى 12: 8


فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


7) إنجيل متى 12: 32


وَمَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَنْ يُغْفَرَ لَهُ، لاَ فِي هذَا الْعَالَمِ وَلاَ فِي الآتِي.


8) إنجيل متى 12: 40


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال.


9) إنجيل متى 13: 37


فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اَلزَّارِعُ الزَّرْعَ الْجَيِّدَ هُوَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


10) إنجيل متى 13: 41


يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ،


11) إنجيل متى 16: 13


وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ قِائِلاً: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»


12) إنجيل متى 16: 27


فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.


13) إنجيل متى 16: 28


اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ ههُنَا قَوْمًا لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ».


14) إنجيل متى 17: 9


وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ أَوْصَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تُعْلِمُوا أَحَدًا بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ».


15) إنجيل متى 17: 12


وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ».


16) إنجيل متى 17: 22


وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ



17) إنجيل متى 18: 11


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ.


18) إنجيل متى 19: 28


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.


19) إنجيل متى 20: 18


«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،


20) إنجيل متى 20: 28


كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».


21) إنجيل متى 24: 27


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ، هكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.


22) إنجيل متى 24: 30


وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ، وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.


23) إنجيل متى 24: 37


وَكَمَا كَانَتْ أَيَّامُ نُوحٍ كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.


24) إنجيل متى 24: 39


وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا حَتَّى جَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.


25) إنجيل متى 24: 44


لِذلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


26) إنجيل متى 25: 13


فَاسْهَرُوا إِذًا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلاَ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي يَأْتِي فِيهَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


27) إنجيل متى 25: 31


«وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.


28) إنجيل متى 26: 2


«تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ».


29) إنجيل متى 26: 24


إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».


30) إنجيل متى 26: 45


ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «نَامُوا الآنَ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا! هُوَذَا السَّاعَةُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ.


31) إنجيل متى 26: 64


قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».


32) إنجيل مرقس 2: 10


وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:


33) إنجيل مرقس 2: 28


إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


34) إنجيل مرقس 8: 31


وَابْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ.


35) إنجيل مرقس 8: 38


لأَنَّ مَنِ اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي فِي هذَا الْجِيلِ الْفَاسِقِ الْخَاطِئِ، فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَسْتَحِي بِهِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ».


36) إنجيل مرقس 9: 9


وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ، أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُحَدِّثُوا أَحَدًا بِمَا أَبْصَرُوا، إِلاَّ مَتَى قَامَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.


37) إنجيل مرقس 9: 12


فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. وَكَيْفَ هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا وَيُرْذَلَ.


38) إنجيل مرقس 9: 31


لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ».


39) إنجيل مرقس 10: 33


«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ،


40) إنجيل مرقس 10: 45


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».


41) إنجيل مرقس 13: 26


وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي سَحَابٍ بِقُوَّةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَمَجْدٍ،


42) إنجيل مرقس 14: 21


إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».


43) إنجيل مرقس 14: 41


ثُمَّ جَاءَ ثَالِثَةً وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «نَامُوا الآنَ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا! يَكْفِي! قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ! هُوَذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ.


44) إنجيل مرقس 14: 62


فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».


46) إنجيل لوقا 5: 24


وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا»، قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «لَكَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!».


47) إنجيل لوقا 6: 5


وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


48) إنجيل لوقا 6: 22


طُوبَاكُمْ إِذَا أَبْغَضَكُمُ النَّاسُ، وَإِذَا أَفْرَزُوكُمْ وَعَيَّرُوكُمْ، وَأَخْرَجُوا اسْمَكُمْ كَشِرِّيرٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.


49) إنجيل لوقا 7: 34


جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ، فَتَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ خَمْرٍ، مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ.


50) إنجيل لوقا 9: 22


قَائِلاً: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».


51) إنجيل لوقا 9: 26


لأَنَّ مَنِ اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي، فَبِهذَا يَسْتَحِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِهِ وَمَجْدِ الآبِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ.


52) إنجيل لوقا 9: 44


«ضَعُوا أَنْتُمْ هذَا الْكَلاَمَ فِي آذَانِكُمْ: إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ».


53) إنجيل لوقا 9: 56


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُهْلِكَ أَنْفُسَ النَّاسِ، بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَ». فَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ أُخْرَى.


54) إنجيل لوقا 9: 58


فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ، وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».


55) إنجيل لوقا 11: 30


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ آيَةً لأَهْلِ نِينَوَى، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لِهذَا الْجِيلِ.


56) إنجيل لوقا 12: 8


وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، يَعْتَرِفُ بِهِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ.


57) إنجيل لوقا 12: 10


وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلاَ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ.


58) إنجيل لوقا 12: 40


فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ إِذًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ».


59) إنجيل لوقا 17: 22


وَقَالَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ: «سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ فِيهَا تَشْتَهُونَ أَنْ تَرَوْا يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا مِنْ أَيَّامِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَلاَ تَرَوْنَ.


60) إنجيل لوقا 17: 24


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ الَّذِي يَبْرُقُ مِنْ نَاحِيَةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ يُضِيءُ إِلَى نَاحِيَةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي يَوْمِهِ.


61) إنجيل لوقا 17: 26


وَكَمَا كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ نُوحٍ كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا فِي أَيَّامِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ:


62) إنجيل لوقا 17: 30


هكَذَا يَكُونُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يُظْهَرُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


63) إنجيل لوقا 18: 8


أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يُنْصِفُهُمْ سَرِيعًا! وَلكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، أَلَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ الإِيمَانَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟».


64) إنجيل لوقا 18: 31


وَأَخَذَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَسَيَتِمُّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ،


65) إنجيل لوقا 19: 10


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ».


66) إنجيل لوقا 21: 27


وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي سَحَابَةٍ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.


67) إنجيل لوقا 21: 36


اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا وَتَضَرَّعُوا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تُحْسَبُوا أَهْلاً لِلنَّجَاةِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ هذَا الْمُزْمِعِ أَنْ يَكُونَ، وَتَقِفُوا قُدَّامَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ».


68) إنجيل لوقا 22: 22


وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَحْتُومٌ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ!».


69) إنجيل لوقا 22: 48


فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟»


70) إنجيل لوقا 22: 69


مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».


71) إنجيل لوقا 24: 7


قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».


72) إنجيل يوحنا 1: 51


وَقَالَ لَهُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تَرَوْنَ السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَمَلاَئِكَةَ اللهِ يَصْعَدُونَ وَيَنْزِلُونَ عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ».


73) إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13


وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.


74) إنجيل يوحنا 3: 14


«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ،


75) إنجيل يوحنا 5: 27


وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


76) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 27


اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّ هذَا اللهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ».


77) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 53


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ، فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ.


78) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 62


فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِدًا إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً!


79) إنجيل يوحنا 8: 28


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.


80) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 23


وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا قِائِلاً: «قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


81) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 34


فَأَجَابَهُ الْجَمْعُ: «نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»


82) إنجيل يوحنا 13: 31


فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الآنَ تَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِيهِ.


83) سفر أعمال الرسل 7: 56


فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ».



بعد كل هذه الاعداد التي تدل بوضوح عن لاهوت المسيح وتجسده وسلطانه وتحقيق النبوات فيه وبعد ما اوضحت بالانجليزي والعربي واليوناني والارامي واللاتيني كلهم يدلوا علي ان اللقب هو ابن الانسان هو لقب المسيح الذي هو رب السبت

هل لازال البعض يشككون في لاهوته ؟



والمجد لله دائما


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا​



تكرر هذا العدد عدة مرات



انجيل متى 12: 8

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


إنجيل مرقس 2: 28

إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


إنجيل لوقا 6: 5

وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».



والعدد لم تختلف عليه ترجمه او مخطوطه او مفسر ولكن خرج مشكك نقلا عن بعض الملحدين الغربيين الذين لا هدم لهم سوي الشهره عن طريق التشكيك في الانجيل مثل بارت ايرمان وغيره



يقول مشكك












الرد



وساحاول ان اجعل الرد مختصر وساستخدم العدد في متي 12: 8

8 فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضاً».

كمثال للثلاث اعداد وساقسمه الي

ترجمات مختلفه

يوناني

ارامي

المعني المقصود

الاعداد التي تحتوي علي ابن الانسان



التراجم المختلفه


Mat 12:8


(ASV) For the Son of man is lord of the sabbath.


(BBE) For the Son of man is lord of the Sabbath.


(Bishops) For the sonne of man also is Lorde euen of the Sabbath day.


(CEV) So the Son of Man is Lord over the Sabbath.


(Darby) For the Son of man is Lord of the sabbath.


(DRB) For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath.


(ESV) For the Son of Man is lord of the Sabbath."


(FDB) Car le fils de l'homme est seigneur du sabbat.


(FLS) Car le Fils de l'homme est maître du sabbat.


(GEB) Denn der Sohn des Menschen ist Herr des Sabbaths.


(Geneva) For the sonne of man is Lord, euen of the Sabbath.


(GLB) Des Menschen Sohn ist ein HERR auch über den Sabbat.


(GNB) for the Son of Man is Lord of the Sabbath."


(GNEU) Denn der Menschensohn ist Herr über den Sabbat."


(GSB) Denn des Menschen Sohn ist Herr über den Sabbat.


(GW) "The Son of Man has authority over the day of worship."


(ISV) For the Son of Man is Lord of the Sabbath."


(KJV) For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day.


(KJV-1611) For the sonne of man is Lord euen of the Sabbath day.


(KJVA) For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath day.


(LITV) For the Son of Man is also Lord of the sabbath.


(MKJV) For the Son of Man is Lord even of the sabbath.


(Murdock) For the Son of man, is lord of the sabbath.


(RV) For the Son of man is lord of the sabbath.


(Webster) For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath.


(WNT) For the Son of Man is the Lord of the Sabbath."


(YLT) for the son of man is lord even of the sabbath.'



وكل التراجم انجليزي وفرنسي والماني قديمه وحديثه ترجمته بلقب ابن الانسان هو رب السبت وهم مرجعياتهم مختلفه وكنائس مختلفه



الفلجاتا للقديس جيروم اللاتيني

(Vulgate) dominus est enim Filius hominis etiam sabbati



وترجمتها

12

8

For the Son of man is Lord even of the sabbath.

dominus est enim Filius hominis etiam sabbati



ويؤكد ايضا ان ترجمته هو ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا

وملحوظه ان الترجمه اللاتيني تتكلم عن رب بلقب دومنيوس الذي هو ترجمة للقب يهوه



اليوناني



اهمية اليوناني بانه اللغه التي كتب بها العهد الجديد بمعني ان القديس متي والقديس مرقس والقديس لوقا كتبوا ما سمعوه من السيد المسيح مباشره وايضا ما نقله تلاميذه المقربين عنه مثل القديس بطرس وغيره من التلاميذ فهم كتبوا ما قاله السيد المسيح واوضحوا المعني المقصود ففي هذا العدد عندما يوضح ان ابن الانسان لقب يسوع المسيح الله الظاهر في الجسد هو رب السب فهم يعنوا لفظيا الوهيته وانه هو رب السبت بكل ما تحمل العباره من معاني دقيقه

والعدد يوناني يقول ( وهو نص كلامهم وليس ترجمه )

ΚΑΤΑ ΜΑΤΘΑΙΟΝ 12:8 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 


κυριος γαρ εστιν και του σαββατου ο υιος του ανθρωπου


kurios gar estin kai tou sabbatou o uios tou anthrōpou 


والترجمه اللفظيه له


For the Son of Man is Lord even of the Sabbath."

فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا

والكلمتين التي كتبهما متي البشير

υἱὸς
377 

































υἱός: a son | NA27 Int.

noun, nominative, singular, masculine

ابن

وهي كلمه اسم تمييزي مفرد مذكر

وهي اتت في العهد الجديد 382 مره كلهم تعني ابن للانسان ومره واحده فقط ابن لحيوان ( ابن اتان )

ἀνθρώπου
550 

































ἄνθρωπος: a man | NA27 Int.

noun, genitive, singular, masculine

انسان

وهي كلمة اسم نوع مفرد مذكر

واتت 560 بمعني انسان في العهد الجديد



وتعبير ابن الانسان يوناني ايهوس تو انثروبوس استخدمت 80 مره في الاربع اناجيل عن يسوع المسيح ومره في الاعمال عن يسوع المسيح ومره في عبرانيين نقلا عن نبوة العهد القديم في المزامير عن ايضا السيد المسيح

ولم تسخدم عن اي انسان اخر ( وفي نهاية هذا الملف ساضع الاعداد 82 كاملين )

فلمذا هذا العدد خاصة يريد المشكك والملحدين ان يقولوا انه لا يتكلم عن السيد المسيح فكما قلت اتي 82 كلقب للسيد المسيح ولم يطلق علي انسان اخر هذا التعبير

وملحوظه مهمه في هذا العدد انه رب السبت هو كيريوس الذي هو ترجمه للفظ الجلاله في اليوناني وهو الذي ترجم له لفظ يهوه العبري فابن الانسان باعلان من يسوع المسيح والتلاميذ كلهم هو يهوه

( ارجوا الرجوع الي ملف اثبات ان المسيح قال لفظيا انا هو الله )



الارامي



في البدايه اوضح ان

1 العهد الجديد كتب باليوناني والاراميه هي ترجمه للنص اليوناني فحتي لو كان ذكرها السيد المسيح بالارامي ولكن التلاميذ كتبوها باليوناني بدقه فلا ياتي احد يستشهد بترجمه اراميه ويقول هذا ما قاله المسيح ولكنه يعني شئ اخر غير المعتاد تلاعبا بلفظ ارامي

مثال توضيحي : لو قلت جمله باللغه العربيه " ابن ادم " وسياق الكلام مقصود به لقب عام علي اي انسان وليس انسان ابوه اسمه ادم لان كلمة ادم في العبري تعني انسان واتي احدهم ترجمها الي الانجليزيه

son of human

ثم اتي احدهم واخد النص الانجليزي وترجمه عربي وقال ابن الانسان هل ياتي مشكك ويستخدم الترجمه العربي الاخيره التي عن عن انجليزي عن عربي ويقول هذه هو النطق الاصلي الذي قلته ؟ بالطبع لا

ومثال اخر لو كلمة

Pilot

اردت ترجمتها لازم اعرف سياق الجمله لانه ممكن تعني طيار علي شخص وممكن تعني ماركة سياره وممكن تعني قطعة غيار معينه توجد في ماكينات كثيره وغيرها فيجب ان نفهم معناها من سياق الكلام

2 فيه تقارب في استخدام كلمة ناشا التي تعني انسان وبار ناشا التي تعني ابن الانسان في اللغه الاراميه ولكنها تميز جدا بسياق الكلام وهذا ما ساشرحه بالتفصيل في معني العدد والامثله

العدد ارامي 
Matthew 12:8 Aramaic NT: Peshitta


ܡܪܗ ܓܝܪ ܕܫܒܬܐ ܐܝܬܘܗܝ ܒܪܗ ܕܐܢܫܐ

ونريمقطعين يعبران عن ابن الانسان

ولنري معا كيف ترجمه خبراء اللغه الارامية

اولا الدكتور لمزا لترجمة البشيتا 1 ( بار) ابن 2 ( ناشا ) الانسان

For the Son of man is Lord of the sabbath

لان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت



ترجمة جون ويزلي للاشورية السريانية

For the Lord of sabbath is the Son of man

لان رب السبت هو ابن الانسان



وترجمة يوانان اللفظيه





ويشهد ايضا ان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت



وترجمة مدروخ للنص الارامي من البشيتا

 08 For the Son of man, is lord of the sabbath.



وايضا ترجمة هيئة ايثبريدج للنص الارامي

For the Son of man is Lord of the sabbath



فهاهم الدارسين اكدوا ان الكلمتين تعنيان ابن الانسان



وندرس معا ايضا في القواميس الارامي مثل

قاموس جنينجس

كلمة ناشا





كلمة ناشا التي تعني في اليوناني انثروبون هو لقب عام عن الانسان وهو انسان مفرد مثلما ذكر في متي 12 : 12 ومرقس 2: 27 ورميه 1: 23 ورؤيا 21: 17 وتعني ايضا ادم اول انسان

متي

12: 12 فالانسان كم هو افضل من الخروف اذا يحل فعل الخير في السبوت

ܟܡܐ ܕܝܢ ܝܬܝܪ ܒܪܢܫܐ ܡܢ ܥܪܒܐ ܡܕܝܢ ܫܠܝܛ ܗܘ ܒܫܒܬܐ ܠܡܥܒܕ ܕܫܦܝܪ ܀



ومن قاموس بار بالول

استخدامات ابن










ن قاموس لكسيمي

عن كلمة ناش فقط ( انسان )

n$` - ܐܢܫܐ

ID

Category

Lexeme

Root

Origin

Peshitta NT









1428

Noun

`n$`

ܐܢܫܐ

`n$

ܐܢܫ

-

show verses










Meaning





SEDRA3

Jennings

Payne Smith

Bar Bahlul

man, mankind

look up

look up

look up


Word

Morphological information

Suffix information

Vocalized

Syriac

Person

Gender

Number

State

Tense

Form

Enclitic

Person

Gender

Number

`_na$a`

ܐ݈ܢܳܫܳܐ

-

Common

Singular

Emphatic

-

-

No

-

-

-

وتعني انسان مفرد محدد



وعن كلمة بار فقط ( ابن )

br - ܒܪ

ID

Category

Lexeme

Root

Origin

Peshitta NT









3243

Noun

br`

ܒܪܐ

br

ܒܪ

-

show verses










Meaning





SEDRA3

Jennings

Payne Smith

Bar Bahlul

son

look up

look up

look up


Word

Morphological information

Suffix information

Vocalized

Syriac

Person

Gender

Number

State

Tense

Form

Enclitic

Person

Gender

Number

b'ar

ܒ݁ܰܪ

-

Masculine

Singular

Construct

-

-

No

-

-

-



اما عن كلمة بار ناش

Lexeme br-`n$` - ܒܪ‌ܐܢܫܐ

Category

Form

Root

Meaning

Payne Smith

Jennings

Bar Bahlul

Origin language

Idiom

-

br

ܒܪ

Son of man, son of mankind

look up

look up

look up

-



Inflected forms
Word (sort by word)

Morphological information (sort by person, state/tense)

Suffix information

Word

Vocalized

Syriac

Person

Gender

Number

State

Tense

Form

Enclitic

Person

Gender

Number

br-`n$`

b'ar-`_na$a`

ܒ݁ܰܪ‌ܐ݈ܢܳܫܳܐ

-

Masculine

Singular

Emphatic

-

-

No

-

-

-



وتركيب بار ناش التي تعني ابن الانسان مفرد مذكر محدد



وايضا من قاموس لويس كستاز

استخدامات ابن






كل هذه الترجمات والقواميس الكثيره التي تثبت ان بار ( ابن ) تستخدم كمعني ابن وناش ( انسان ) تستخدم بمعني انسان محدد او من نوع البشر

وكلمة بار ناش ( ابن الانسان ) تستخدم بمعني ابن الانسان او ابن لنوع البشر التي اطلقت فقط علي السيد المسيح

هل لازال المشككون متمسكين بشبهتهم ؟


وقبل ان اترك الارامي اوضح ان كلمة رب هنا هي موريو وهي ايضا لفظ جلاله وهي ترجمة لقب يهوه العبري الي الرامي فباعلان المسيح انه هو موريو اي هو يهوه



المعني المقصود



اولا ارجو مراجعة ملف ( ليس الله انسان فيكذب ولا ابن انسان فيندم )

ثانيا المعني المقصود من الاصحاح

في هذا الاصحاح بعد ان وضح ان البسطاء قبلوا الملكوت اما الحرفيين رفضوا الملكوت بدا يشرح معني مهم وهو معني السبت فبدا الموقف بان التلاميذ جاعوا وقطفوا سنابل في يوم سبت واعترض اليهود علي ذلك فاستغل هو الموقف وشرح لهم مكانته انه اعظم من داوود ومن الهيكل ومن السبت ايضا

والاعداد

12: 1 في ذلك الوقت ذهب يسوع في السبت بين الزروع فجاع تلاميذه و ابتداوا يقطفون سنابل و ياكلون
12: 2 فالفريسون لما نظروا قالوا له هوذا تلاميذك يفعلون ما لا يحل فعله في السبت
وهنا نري اليهود متمسكين بحرفية يوم السبت والسيد المسيح يريدهم ان يفهموا روح السبت فقال لهم
12: 3 فقال لهم اما قراتم ما فعله داود حين جاع هو و الذين معه
12: 4 كيف دخل بيت الله و اكل خبز التقدمة الذي لم يحل اكله له و لا للذين معه بل للكهنة فقط
وهنا السيد المسيح يستغل الموقف ويشرح لليهود المعاندين الحرفيين المهتمين فقط بحرفية السبت ولا يهتموا بالنبوات ولا الرموز التي تتم امامهم في شخص يسوع المسيح فوضح ان السبت احترامه واجب ولكن في وقت ضروره كسره داوود ولم يحسب له خطيه وايضا اكل من خبز التقدمه الذي يحل للكهنه فقط وهذا كسر اخر للوصيه ولكنه لم يحسب خطيه ايضا لداود لان الله ينظر الي القلب وداود لم يكن متراخيا في الوصيه ولكن لم يكن امامه حل اخر
12: 5 او ما قراتم في التوراة ان الكهنة في السبت في الهيكل يدنسون السبت و هم ابرياء
ويوضح ان المقياس الحرفي يجعل خدمة الهيكل يوم السبت كسر لوصية السبت فهل الانسان لا يخدم الله ولا يقدم قربان ليتمسك بحرفية السبت
وبعد شرح لهم ان السبت ليس في ذاته ولا الهيكل ولكن ما هو اعمق واعظم من السبت والهيكل وداود والعهد القديم كله بالطبع الاعظم من كل ذلك هو الله فقط فيقول
12: 6 و لكن اقول لكم ان ههنا اعظم من الهيكل
من هو ههنا ؟ هو يسوع المسيح الذي هو اعظم من الهيكل فاذا كان الهيكل بكل ما فيه من قدس وقدس اقداس وتابوت عهد الرب الذي يعتبر اقدس شئ عند اليهود لانه يمثل عدل الله وحضور الله والكل بما فيهم الملوك والكهنة والانبياء هم لا شئ مقارنه بالهيكل المقدس ولا يجرؤا تدنيس الهيكل فمن هو اعظم من كل هذا ؟ هو الله الظاهر في الجسد الذي هو واقف امامهم في هذه اللحظه يكلمهم
( فان كان انسان يعترض علي العدد الذي يقول فيه المسيح عن نفسه انه رب السبت ويدعي انه غير واضح فماذا يقول عن هذا العدد الذي يقول فيه المسيح عن نفسه انه اعظم من الهيكل بكل ما فيه )
12: 7 فلو علمتم ما هو اني اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة لما حكمتم على الابرياء
وهنا يكمل ويؤكد سير الحوار انه يتكلم عن نفسه ليس عن احد اخر ويوضح ان ما قاله في العهد القديم
سفر هوشع 6: 6


«إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً، وَمَعْرِفَةَ اللهِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ مُحْرَقَاتٍ.

فاله العهد القديم قال اني اريد رحمه لا ذبيحه والمسيح يكررها علي فمه الطاهر مرة ثانيه ويقول اني اريد رحمه لا ذبيحه
فهل يوجد اعلان الوهية اكثر من ذلك ؟
ويضيف اليها لان الله اهم من السبت فان تمسكهم بالسبت لا يفيد لانهم لم يعرفوه هو والسؤال هنا
من هو او ما هي معرفة الله ؟
ويجاوب ويقول
12: 8 فان ابن الانسان هو رب السبت ايضا
والسياق يوضح انه يتكلم عن المسيح ليس كما ادعي اي مشكك وهو اعلان الوهية واضح وما قالوه بان معني الكلمه الانسان هو رب السبت قصدا علي التلاميذ فهذا تخريف من ابناء الشيطان الذي تتعبهم جدا هذه الاعلانات الواضحه عن لاهوته
اما الفائده من هذه المقوله كثيره علي سبيل المثال
1 يشرح ويوضح ويكشف اعماق وصيت السبت بان السبت بمعني الراحه هو في المسيح
2 اعلان الوهية واضح عن من يهو يسوع المسيح الذي هو رب السبت
3 وضح بها مكانته رغم تواضعه واخلاء نفسه وتجسده
4 اكمل شريعة العهد القديم بشريعت المحبه والروحانيات في شريعة العهد الجديد
5 يدرب اليهود علي التخلص من الحرفيه ويتمسكوا بالروح وليس بالحرف
12: 9 ثم انصرف من هناك و جاء الى مجمعهم
وانتهي الحوار عند هذا الحد لكي لا يشكك احد ويقول ان الكلام مقصود به التلاميذ وليس شخص الرب فالكلام واضح انه عن رب المجد يسوع المسيح فقط

وساخذ فرضيه جدليه ان اللقب هو عن الانسان اي التلاميذ نجد انفسنا في اشكاليه كبري وهي

الانسان بمعني اي احد من التلاميذ هو رب السبت ايه كيريوس او دومنيوس او موريو اي يهوه الذي هو لفظ الجلاله فهل هذا يعقل ؟ وهل ينطبق لقب ابن الانسان الذي تكلم عنه دانيال علي الانسان ؟ بالطبع هذا الكلام مرفوض ولكن الذي اعطي السبت وله سلطان علي السبت لانه خالق السبت هو ابن الانسان يسوع المسيح



وقال له رب المجد ذلك لاثبات انه هو ما تكلم عنه العهد القديم

اولا انه هو الله الذي اعطاهم السبت

سفر الخروج 16: 29

اُنْظُرُوا! إِنَّ الرَّبَّ أَعْطَاكُمُ السَّبْتَ. لِذلِكَ هُوَ يُعْطِيكُمْ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّادِسِ خُبْزَ يَوْمَيْنِ. اجْلِسُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مَكَانِهِ. لاَ يَخْرُجْ أَحَدٌ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ فِي الْيَوْمِ السَّابعِ».



وهو ابن الانسان المتنبا عنه

سفر دانيال 7: 13


«كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.



وايضا هو الموجود في فكرهم كما يطلق علي المسايا المنتظر في سفر اخنوخ الابكريفي وسفر عزرا الارابع وكتابات فيلوا اليهودي وبعض من مخطوطات قمران وتفسير الرابوات لسفر دانيال ولقب ابن الانسان ( ارجو مراجعة ملف المسيا في الفرك اليهودي ) فهو بوضوح اعلان لاهوت واثبات تجسد وايضا ما هو في النبوات وفكرهم



الاعداد



الاعداد التي تتكلم عن ابن الانسان في العهد الجديد التي تشرح لاهوته وناسوته ومكانته

وارجوا قراءة كل عدد بتركيز لتري اعلان واضح عن من هو يسوع المسيح


1) إنجيل متى 8: 20


فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِب أَوْجِرَةٌ وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».


2) إنجيل متى 9: 6


وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»


3) إنجيل متى 10: 23


وَمَتَى طَرَدُوكُمْ فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ فَاهْرُبُوا إِلَى الأُخْرَى. فَإِنِّي الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ تُكَمِّلُونَ مُدُنَ إِسْرَائِيلَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


5) إنجيل متى 11: 19


جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ، فَيَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ خَمْرٍ، مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ. وَالْحِكْمَةُ تَبَرَّرَتْ مِنْ بَنِيهَا».


6) إنجيل متى 12: 8


فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


7) إنجيل متى 12: 32


وَمَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَنْ يُغْفَرَ لَهُ، لاَ فِي هذَا الْعَالَمِ وَلاَ فِي الآتِي.


8) إنجيل متى 12: 40


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال، هكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْب الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَال.


9) إنجيل متى 13: 37


فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اَلزَّارِعُ الزَّرْعَ الْجَيِّدَ هُوَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


10) إنجيل متى 13: 41


يُرْسِلُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ فَيَجْمَعُونَ مِنْ مَلَكُوتِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمَعَاثِرِ وَفَاعِلِي الإِثْمِ،


11) إنجيل متى 16: 13


وَلَمَّا جَاءَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى نَوَاحِي قَيْصَرِيَّةِ فِيلُبُّسَ سَأَلَ تَلاَمِيذَهُ قِائِلاً: «مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»


12) إنجيل متى 16: 27


فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.


13) إنجيل متى 16: 28


اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مِنَ الْقِيَامِ ههُنَا قَوْمًا لاَ يَذُوقُونَ الْمَوْتَ حَتَّى يَرَوُا ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي مَلَكُوتِهِ».


14) إنجيل متى 17: 9


وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ أَوْصَاهُمْ يَسُوعُ قَائِلاً: «لاَ تُعْلِمُوا أَحَدًا بِمَا رَأَيْتُمْ حَتَّى يَقُومَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ».


15) إنجيل متى 17: 12


وَلكِنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا قَدْ جَاءَ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، بَلْ عَمِلُوا بِهِ كُلَّ مَا أَرَادُوا. كَذلِكَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا سَوْفَ يَتَأَلَّمُ مِنْهُمْ».


16) إنجيل متى 17: 22


وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِي الْجَلِيلِ قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ



17) إنجيل متى 18: 11


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ.


18) إنجيل متى 19: 28


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَبِعْتُمُونِي، فِي التَّجْدِيدِ، مَتَى جَلَسَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ، تَجْلِسُونَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ كُرْسِيًّا تَدِينُونَ أَسْبَاطَ إِسْرَائِيلَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ.


19) إنجيل متى 20: 18


«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ،


20) إنجيل متى 20: 28


كَمَا أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ، وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».


21) إنجيل متى 24: 27


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْمَشَارِقِ وَيَظْهَرُ إِلَى الْمَغَارِبِ، هكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.


22) إنجيل متى 24: 30


وَحِينَئِذٍ تَظْهَرُ عَلاَمَةُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ فِي السَّمَاءِ. وَحِينَئِذٍ تَنُوحُ جَمِيعُ قَبَائِلِ الأَرْضِ، وَيُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.


23) إنجيل متى 24: 37


وَكَمَا كَانَتْ أَيَّامُ نُوحٍ كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.


24) إنجيل متى 24: 39


وَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا حَتَّى جَاءَ الطُّوفَانُ وَأَخَذَ الْجَمِيعَ، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا مَجِيءُ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.


25) إنجيل متى 24: 44


لِذلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


26) إنجيل متى 25: 13


فَاسْهَرُوا إِذًا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلاَ السَّاعَةَ الَّتِي يَأْتِي فِيهَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


27) إنجيل متى 25: 31


«وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ.


28) إنجيل متى 26: 2


«تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ بَعْدَ يَوْمَيْنِ يَكُونُ الْفِصْحُ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ لِيُصْلَبَ».


29) إنجيل متى 26: 24


إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».


30) إنجيل متى 26: 45


ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «نَامُوا الآنَ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا! هُوَذَا السَّاعَةُ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ.


31) إنجيل متى 26: 64


قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنْتَ قُلْتَ! وَأَيْضًا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا عَلَى سَحَاب السَّمَاءِ».


32) إنجيل مرقس 2: 10


وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:


33) إنجيل مرقس 2: 28


إِذًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


34) إنجيل مرقس 8: 31


وَابْتَدَأَ يُعَلِّمُهُمْ أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضَ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلَ، وَبَعْدَ ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَقُومُ.


35) إنجيل مرقس 8: 38


لأَنَّ مَنِ اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي فِي هذَا الْجِيلِ الْفَاسِقِ الْخَاطِئِ، فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَسْتَحِي بِهِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ».


36) إنجيل مرقس 9: 9


وَفِيمَا هُمْ نَازِلُونَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ، أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُحَدِّثُوا أَحَدًا بِمَا أَبْصَرُوا، إِلاَّ مَتَى قَامَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ.


37) إنجيل مرقس 9: 12


فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ إِيلِيَّا يَأْتِي أَوَّلاً وَيَرُدُّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ. وَكَيْفَ هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ أَنْ يَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيرًا وَيُرْذَلَ.


38) إنجيل مرقس 9: 31


لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ. وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ».


39) إنجيل مرقس 10: 33


«هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى رُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، فَيَحْكُمُونَ عَلَيْهِ بِالْمَوْتِ، وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ،


40) إنجيل مرقس 10: 45


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُخْدَمَ بَلْ لِيَخْدِمَ وَلِيَبْذِلَ نَفْسَهُ فِدْيَةً عَنْ كَثِيرِينَ».


41) إنجيل مرقس 13: 26


وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي سَحَابٍ بِقُوَّةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ وَمَجْدٍ،


42) إنجيل مرقس 14: 21


إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ عَنْهُ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي بِهِ يُسَلَّمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. كَانَ خَيْرًا لِذلِكَ الرَّجُلِ لَوْ لَمْ يُولَدْ!».


43) إنجيل مرقس 14: 41


ثُمَّ جَاءَ ثَالِثَةً وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «نَامُوا الآنَ وَاسْتَرِيحُوا! يَكْفِي! قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ! هُوَذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي الْخُطَاةِ.


44) إنجيل مرقس 14: 62


فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ. وَسَوْفَ تُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ الْقُوَّةِ، وَآتِيًا فِي سَحَابِ السَّمَاءِ».


46) إنجيل لوقا 5: 24


وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا»، قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «لَكَ أَقُولُ: قُمْ وَاحْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!».


47) إنجيل لوقا 6: 5


وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضًا».


48) إنجيل لوقا 6: 22


طُوبَاكُمْ إِذَا أَبْغَضَكُمُ النَّاسُ، وَإِذَا أَفْرَزُوكُمْ وَعَيَّرُوكُمْ، وَأَخْرَجُوا اسْمَكُمْ كَشِرِّيرٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ.


49) إنجيل لوقا 7: 34


جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ، فَتَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ خَمْرٍ، مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ.


50) إنجيل لوقا 9: 22


قَائِلاً: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيرًا، وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ، وَيُقْتَلُ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».


51) إنجيل لوقا 9: 26


لأَنَّ مَنِ اسْتَحَى بِي وَبِكَلاَمِي، فَبِهذَا يَسْتَحِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَتَى جَاءَ بِمَجْدِهِ وَمَجْدِ الآبِ وَالْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ.


52) إنجيل لوقا 9: 44


«ضَعُوا أَنْتُمْ هذَا الْكَلاَمَ فِي آذَانِكُمْ: إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ».


53) إنجيل لوقا 9: 56


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ لَمْ يَأْتِ لِيُهْلِكَ أَنْفُسَ النَّاسِ، بَلْ لِيُخَلِّصَ». فَمَضَوْا إِلَى قَرْيَةٍ أُخْرَى.


54) إنجيل لوقا 9: 58


فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «لِلثَّعَالِبِ أَوْجِرَةٌ، وَلِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْكَارٌ، وَأَمَّا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَيْنَ يُسْنِدُ رَأْسَهُ».


55) إنجيل لوقا 11: 30


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ آيَةً لأَهْلِ نِينَوَى، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ أَيْضًا لِهذَا الْجِيلِ.


56) إنجيل لوقا 12: 8


وَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَنِ اعْتَرَفَ بِي قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ، يَعْتَرِفُ بِهِ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ قُدَّامَ مَلاَئِكَةِ اللهِ.


57) إنجيل لوقا 12: 10


وَكُلُّ مَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَدَّفَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلاَ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ.


58) إنجيل لوقا 12: 40


فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ إِذًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ».


59) إنجيل لوقا 17: 22


وَقَالَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ: «سَتَأْتِي أَيَّامٌ فِيهَا تَشْتَهُونَ أَنْ تَرَوْا يَوْمًا وَاحِدًا مِنْ أَيَّامِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَلاَ تَرَوْنَ.


60) إنجيل لوقا 17: 24


لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الْبَرْقَ الَّذِي يَبْرُقُ مِنْ نَاحِيَةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ يُضِيءُ إِلَى نَاحِيَةٍ تَحْتَ السَّمَاءِ، كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي يَوْمِهِ.


61) إنجيل لوقا 17: 26


وَكَمَا كَانَ فِي أَيَّامِ نُوحٍ كَذلِكَ يَكُونُ أَيْضًا فِي أَيَّامِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ:


62) إنجيل لوقا 17: 30


هكَذَا يَكُونُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يُظْهَرُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


63) إنجيل لوقا 18: 8


أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يُنْصِفُهُمْ سَرِيعًا! وَلكِنْ مَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، أَلَعَلَّهُ يَجِدُ الإِيمَانَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟».


64) إنجيل لوقا 18: 31


وَأَخَذَ الاثْنَيْ عَشَرَ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَا نَحْنُ صَاعِدُونَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَسَيَتِمُّ كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ عَنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ،


65) إنجيل لوقا 19: 10


لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يَطْلُبَ وَيُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ».


66) إنجيل لوقا 21: 27


وَحِينَئِذٍ يُبْصِرُونَ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ آتِيًا فِي سَحَابَةٍ بِقُوَّةٍ وَمَجْدٍ كَثِيرٍ.


67) إنجيل لوقا 21: 36


اِسْهَرُوا إِذًا وَتَضَرَّعُوا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ، لِكَيْ تُحْسَبُوا أَهْلاً لِلنَّجَاةِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ هذَا الْمُزْمِعِ أَنْ يَكُونَ، وَتَقِفُوا قُدَّامَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ».


68) إنجيل لوقا 22: 22


وَابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ مَاضٍ كَمَا هُوَ مَحْتُومٌ، وَلكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُسَلِّمُهُ!».


69) إنجيل لوقا 22: 48


فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «يَا يَهُوذَا، أَبِقُبْلَةٍ تُسَلِّمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ؟»


70) إنجيل لوقا 22: 69


مُنْذُ الآنَ يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ جَالِسًا عَنْ يَمِينِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ».


71) إنجيل لوقا 24: 7


قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ، وَيُصْلَبَ، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».


72) إنجيل يوحنا 1: 51


وَقَالَ لَهُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مِنَ الآنَ تَرَوْنَ السَّمَاءَ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَمَلاَئِكَةَ اللهِ يَصْعَدُونَ وَيَنْزِلُونَ عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ».


73) إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13


وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.


74) إنجيل يوحنا 3: 14


«وَكَمَا رَفَعَ مُوسَى الْحَيَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ هكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُرْفَعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ،


75) إنجيل يوحنا 5: 27


وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَانًا أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


76) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 27


اِعْمَلُوا لاَ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَائِدِ، بَلْ لِلطَّعَامِ الْبَاقِي لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّذِي يُعْطِيكُمُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ، لأَنَّ هذَا اللهُ الآبُ قَدْ خَتَمَهُ».


77) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 53


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ، فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ.


78) إنجيل يوحنا 6: 62


فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِدًا إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً!


79) إنجيل يوحنا 8: 28


فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.


80) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 23


وَأَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَأَجَابَهُمَا قِائِلاً: «قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ.


81) إنجيل يوحنا 12: 34


فَأَجَابَهُ الْجَمْعُ: «نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَرْتَفِعَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟ مَنْ هُوَ هذَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟»


82) إنجيل يوحنا 13: 31


فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الآنَ تَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِيهِ.


83) سفر أعمال الرسل 7: 56


فَقَالَ: «هَا أَنَا أَنْظُرُ السَّمَاوَاتِ مَفْتُوحَةً، وَابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَائِمًا عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ».



بعد كل هذه الاعداد التي تدل بوضوح عن لاهوت المسيح وتجسده وسلطانه وتحقيق النبوات فيه وبعد ما اوضحت بالانجليزي والعربي واليوناني والارامي واللاتيني كلهم يدلوا علي ان اللقب هو ابن الانسان هو لقب المسيح الذي هو رب السبت

هل لازال البعض يشككون في لاهوته ؟



والمجد لله دائما


*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*ما معني ابي اعظم مني وهل في هذا التعبير انكار ام اثبات للاهوته ؟ يوحنا 14: 28
​

Holy_bible_1



الشبهه



يستشهد الكثيرين من المشككين واعداء الايمان والمهرطقين ايضا بان العدد الذي في يوحنا 14: 28 الذي يقول فيه المسيح " ابي اعظم مني " ينكر لاهوت المسيح

فاستشهد به اريوس اولا وقال اذا المسيح اله اقل في المرتبه من الاب

ويستشهد به المسلمين الان في محاولة اثبات ان المسيح عبد الله ورسوله بل يستخدموها للتشكيك في ان الاب والابن واحد ويقولوا هذا العدد يؤكد ان الاب والابن فقط واحد في المشيئة

فماهو معني ابي اعظم مني ؟



الرد



والرد مختصر ان المسيح يتكلم عن طبيعته البشريه في وقت الالام بانه اقل من الاب

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 2: 18

لأَنَّهُ فِي مَا هُوَ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ مُجَرَّبًا يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يُعِينَ الْمُجَرَّبِينَ.



ولايتكلم عن لاهوته ولكن كالعاده يقول البعض اين الدليل علي ذلك

فاقدم الدليل



وساقسم ردي وادلتي الي

اولا الجزء اللغوي

ثانيا الاب واحد مع الابن في ماذا

ثالثا الاب اعظم من الابن في ماذا

رابعا المعني المقصود من سياق الكلام في العدد

خامسا ماذا قال يسوع المسيح عن نفسه في نفس الاصحاح

سادسا الرد علي موضوع الترتيب

سابعا بعض اقوال الاباء





اولا الجزء اللغوي



العدد يقول

انجيل يوحنا 14:

14: 28 سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني
وجزء ابي اعظم مني في اليوناني

ο πατηρ μου μειζων μου εστιν

او باتير مو مايدزون مو ايستين

وكلمة مايدزون

من قاموس سترونج

G3187

μείζων
meizōn
mide'-zone
Irregular comparative of G3173; (literally or figuratively, specifically in age): - elder, greater (-est), more.

( حرفيا او معنويا وبخاصه في العمر ) اقدم اعظم

قاموس ثيور

G3187

μείζων
meizōn
Thayer Definition:
1) greater, elder,

اعظم اقدم

والكلمه جائت في العهد الجديد بالاضافه الي هذا العدد 44 مره منهم 43 مره بمعني اعظم ومره بمعني اقدم

فهي بالفعل تشمل معني اعظم ( ابي اعظم مني ) ولكن سنضع احتمالية الاقل وهي ( ابي اقدم مني ) ايضا



ومن مرجع

Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament.

μέγας, μεγάλη, μέγα with a basic meaning great, translated to fit the context; (1) of extent of space large, spacious, wide, long (MK 4.32; 14.15); (2) of number and quantity large, great, abundant (HE 10.35); (3) of intensity and degree, opposite ὀλίγος (little); (a) in relation to natural phenomena intense (heat) (RV 16.9), violent (storm) (MK 4.37), very bright (light) (MT 4.16), etc.; (b) in relation to human and divine experience loud (voice) (MK 15.37), loud (lamentation) (AC 8.2), intense (fever) (LU 4.38), etc.; (c) in relation to extraordinary and surprising events mighty (deeds) (RV 15.3); severe (trouble) (MT 24.21); neuter as a substantive μεγάλα extraordinary things (LU 1.49); (d) in relation to emotions great (joy) (MT 2.10), deep (sorrow) (RO 9.2), fierce (anger) (RV 12.12), overwhelming (astonishment) (MK 5.42), etc.; (4) of persons possessing power, rank, dignity mighty, great, eminent (TI 2.13); substantivally οἱ μεγάλοι important people (RV 11.18); (5) of things marked by importance great, extraordinary, outstanding (JN 19.31); especially of the time of judgment (AC 2.20; JU 6); (6) comparative μείζων, μεῖζον and μειζότερος, τέρα, ον greater (3J 4); most important, very important (1C 12.31); substantivally ὁ μείζων the older one (RO 9.12); (τὰ) μείζω more outstanding things (JN 1.50); (7) superlative μέγιστος, ίστη, ον greatest, very great (2P 1.4)

iv

الكلمه معناها الاصلي عظيم وتترجم حسب ما يناسب السياق وتعني اوسع اطول اكثر عدديا اكثر كميه اعنف المع وفي العلاقه للخبره الالهية صوت عظيم ( بمعني صوت الهي )

اكثر اعمق ومعني مهم اقدم



تعبير اخر مهم وهو

مو ايستين

وترجم " مني "

فهي مو = من استين تعبر عن حاله

وهو حرفيا من حالتي اي انا في حالتي لان كلمة ايستين التي تعبر عن الحاله

وكلمة استين تستخدم عدة استخدامات فهي قد تعني حاله مؤقته او كينونه لو اتت في التصريف اليوناني الذي هو الماضي الناقص

وهي تصريفها

verb, present, active, indicative, third person, singular

فعل, حاضر, المباشر, دلالي, شخص اخر, للمفرد,

فهي ليست ماضي ناقص للتعبر عن كينونه ازليه

وليست ايضا مثل تصريف انا كائن التي تعبر عن الاستمراريه الي الابد

اذا فالتركيب يعبر عن يسوع في هذا الوقت بالتحديد حاله وهو في الجسد اقل من الاب



ومن هذا التركيب اللغوي نفهم منه ان تعبير ابي اعظم مني هو بطريقه شرحيه

ابي اعظم او اقدم من الحاله التي انا فيها الان لان بالطبع اللاهوت اقدم من بشرية يسوع

فهو واحد مع الاب باستمرار ولكن باجسد الذي شاركنا في الالام اقل من الاب ولتاكيد ذلك نبدا الجزء الثاني



الجزء الثاني الاب واحد مع الابن في ماذا


وهنا اذكر سؤال هل الاب اعظم من الابن ام واحد مع الابن

وللاجابه نفهم الاب واحد مع الابن في ماذا ,

هل في الاراده و المشيئه فقط كما ادعي البعض ؟

مع ملاحظة ان ارادة الله ومشيئة الله غير محدوده لان صفات الله غير محدوده

فحتي لو المسيح واحد مع الله في الاراده والمشيئه كما قالوا, هل يستطيع ان يقول احد من البشر انا وارادة الله المطلقه واحد بمعني انا هذا البشر يريد كل شيئ يريده الله ؟

هل يستطيع ان يقول بشر انا ومشيئة الله الغير محدوده واحد بمعني ان هذا البشر يشاء تماما كما يشاء الله ؟

بالطبع لا يستطيع بشر مهما كان مكانته او حتي لو كان معصوم ان يقول انا لي ارادة الله المطلقه ومشيئة الله الغير محدوده فلم يستطع ان يقولها موسي ولم يستطي ان يقولها مدعي النبوه محمد فكيف يعترفوا ان المسيح واحد مع الاب في الاراده والمشيئه ولكنه ليس هو الله ؟ لان حتي باعترافهم ان الابن والاب واحد في المشيئه هو اعتراف بلاهوته



ولكن بالحقيقه يسوع المسيح ليس واحد مع الله في الاراده والمشيئه فقط ولكن في كل شيئ واككر في كل شيئ

وعلي سبيل المثال فقط

وارجوا ان كل عدد يقراء يفكر فيه القارئ بثلاث احتماليات وهي

1 الاب والابن اله واحد

2 او الاب اله والاب اله اخر منفصل

3 او الاب اله والابن نبي من الانبياء

ونبدا معا في انواع الوحدانيه اثبات انه اله واحد في كل شيئ


واحد في الكرامه

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 23

لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.



واحد في العمل

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 17

فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».



انجيل يوحنا 14

14: 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال





واحد في المعرفه

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 19

فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا».



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 7

لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ».



وحدة الايمان

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 1

«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي.



وحدة الرؤيا

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 9

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟



وحدة الملكية

إنجيل يوحنا 17: 10

وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.



إنجيل يوحنا 16: 15

كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.



وحدة السلطان

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 21

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.



وحدة القدرة علي الخلق

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 3

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 10

كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 8: 6

لكِنْ لَنَا إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ بِهِ.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1:
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،



وحدة اعطاء الحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.



رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 20

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.



وحدة مغفرة الخطايا

انجيل متي 9

2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ».
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هذَا يُجَدِّفُ!»
4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟
5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ، أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟
6 وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»
7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.



سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 28

اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ.



وحدة الدينونه والجزاء

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 22

لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 16

وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.



إنجيل متى 16: 27

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 12

«وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 14: 10

وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ، فَلِمَاذَا تَدِينُ أَخَاكَ؟ أَوْ أَنْتَ أَيْضًا، لِمَاذَا تَزْدَرِي بِأَخِيكَ؟ لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ،


رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 10

لأَنَّهُ لاَبُدَّ أَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا نُظْهَرُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ، لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَا كَانَ بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ مَا صَنَعَ، خَيْرًا كَانَ أَمْ شَرًّا



وحدة المجد

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 4

فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ: «هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 17: 5

وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 11

إِنْ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَقْوَالِ اللهِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ، لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



رسالة يهوذا1

21 وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.
22 وَارْحَمُوا الْبَعْضَ مُمَيِّزِينَ،
23 وَخَلِّصُوا الْبَعْضَ بِالْخَوْفِ، مُخْتَطِفِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ، مُبْغِضِينَ حَتَّى الثَّوْبَ الْمُدَنَّسَ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ.
24 وَالْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَحْفَظَكُمْ غَيْرَ عَاثِرِينَ، وَيُوقِفَكُمْ أَمَامَ مَجْدِهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ فِي الابْتِهَاجِ،
25 الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.



وحدة اللامحدودية

إنجيل متى 18: 20

لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».



إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.



وحدة الازليه الابدية

سفر دانيال 7

13 «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.



سفر ميخا 5: 2

«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».



إنجيل متى 28: 20

وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 15

يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي».



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58

قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 8

يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8

«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 6

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.



وحدة التكلم من خلال البشر

إنجيل لوقا 21: 15

لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.


انجيل متي 10

19 فَمَتَى أَسْلَمُوكُمْ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ،
20 لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.


إنجيل مرقس 13: 11

فَمَتَى سَاقُوكُمْ لِيُسَلِّمُوكُمْ، فَلاَ تَعْتَنُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ وَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا، بَلْ مَهْمَا أُعْطِيتُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ فَبِذلِكَ تَكَلَّمُوا. لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ.



وحدة الكيان

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 38

وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 10

أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 17: 21

لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 30

أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 9

فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.



وبالطبع نعرف كيف فهم اليهود هذا

انجيل يوحنا 8

56 أَبُوكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمُ تَهَلَّلَ بِأَنْ يَرَى يَوْمِي فَرَأَى وَفَرِحَ».
57 فَقَالَ لَهُ الْيَهُودُ: «لَيْسَ لَكَ خَمْسُونَ سَنَةً بَعْدُ، أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ؟»
58 قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».
59 فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازًا فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هكَذَا.


إنجيل يوحنا 10:
30 أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».
31 فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضًا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ.
32 أَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَعْمَالاً كَثِيرَةً حَسَنَةً أَرَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي. بِسَبَبِ أَيِّ عَمَل مِنْهَا تَرْجُمُونَنِي؟»
33 أَجَابَهُ الْيَهُودُ قَائِلِينَ: «لَسْنَا نَرْجُمُكَ لأَجْلِ عَمَل حَسَنٍ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ تَجْدِيفٍ، فَإِنَّكَ وَأَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ تَجْعَلُ نَفْسَكَ إِلهًا»



اذا اعتقد بعد ان تاكدنا بالقليل من الامثله ان يسوع المسيح او اقنوم الابن واحد مع الله في كل شيئ بصوره مطلقه وليس فقط الاراده والمشيئه لهذا فللمسلمين تاكيد ان الابن واحد مع الاب وليس عبد الله ورسوله فبعد هذه الامثله من يصر علي هذه المقوله فهو عدو للايمان الصحيح وهو المضاد للمسيح

وايضا الفكر الاريوسي خطا لانه باعتباره ان الابن اله اصغر من الاب فهو اخطا لان كل الامثله السابقه التي تثبت ان الاب والابن اله واحد وليس الهين مختلفين في مكانتهم

اذا فالاب اعظم من الابن في ماذا



ثالثا الاب اعظم من الابن في ماذا



بالطبع الاب لم يتجسد والاب لم يخلي ذلته فالتجسد واخلاء الذات هذا تمييز وظيفي لاقنوم الابن الذي هو واحد مع الاب

فهو

رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل فيلبي 2

6 الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً للهِ.
7 لكِنَّهُ أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ، آخِذًا صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِرًا فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ.
8 وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ مَوْتَ الصَّلِيبِ.
9 لِذلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضًا، وَأَعْطَاهُ اسْمًا فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ
10 لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،
11 وَيَعْتَرِفَ كُلُّ لِسَانٍ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحَ هُوَ رَبٌّ لِمَجْدِ اللهِ الآبِ.

والاب لم يخلي ذاته كما ذكرت ولكن الابن باخلاء ذاته وتجسده صار وقتيا بهذا الجسد اقل من الاب



وايضا اللاهوت ليس له جسد لا ملائكي ولا بشري اما الطبيعه البشريه للمسيح فهو جسد كامل

والطبيعه الملائكيه التي هي من نور افضل من الطبيعه البشريه التي هي اصلها من تراب

والمسيح اخذ الطبيعه البشريه

سفر المزامير 8: 5

وَتَنْقُصَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، وَبِمَجْدٍ وَبَهَاءٍ تُكَلِّلُهُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الي العبرانيين 2

7 وَضَعْتَهُ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ. بِمَجْدٍ وَكَرَامَةٍ كَلَّلْتَهُ، وَأَقَمْتَهُ عَلَى أَعْمَالِ يَدَيْكَ.
8 أَخْضَعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيْهِ». لأَنَّهُ إِذْ أَخْضَعَ الْكُلَّ لَهُ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ شَيْئًا غَيْرَ خَاضِعٍ لَهُ. عَلَى أَنَّنَا الآنَ لَسْنَا نَرَى الْكُلَّ بَعْدُ مُخْضَعًا لَهُ.
9 وَلكِنَّ الَّذِي وُضِعَ قَلِيلاً عَنِ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ، يَسُوعَ، نَرَاهُ مُكَلَّلاً بِالْمَجْدِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَلَمِ الْمَوْتِ، لِكَيْ يَذُوقَ بِنِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمَوْتَ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ.



اذا ندرك ان الابن بلاهوته واحد ومساوي للاب اما الابن بتجسده او بطبيعته البشريه اقل من الاب

فالطبيعه البشريه اتخذها في وقت الميلاد فهو بالجسد مولود في ملئ الزمان والطبيعه البشريه الذي شابهنا في كل شيئ ما عدا الخطيه

وهذه الطبيعه البشريه بالطبع اقل من الاب والاب اعظم منها وبخاصه ان الطبيعه البشريه قابله للالام فنعلم ان يسوع المسيح قد ضرب وجلد وغرس في راسه اكليل الشوك وسمر وطعن في جنبه بالحربه وهذه الاشياء بالطبع لا تؤثر علي اللاهوت ولكن تؤثر علي الطبيعه البشريه ليسوع المسيح

وفي هذه الحاله لانستطيع ان نقول انه كان في صورة المجد الالهي ولكنه في صورة الاخلاء كان اقل من مجد الاب اما عن لاهوته لم ينفصل عن الاب ولكن بالجسد ليس في مجد الاب ولهذا قال

إنجيل يوحنا 17: 5


وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.



فهو منذ الازل واحد مع الاب وممجد بنفس مجد الاب وفي ذات الاب اما بتجسده اصبح مجده البشري المتالم اقل من مجده الاول لان في جسده البشري

سفر اشعياء 53

1 مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا، وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟
2 نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْق مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ، لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيَهُ.
3 مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ، رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحَزَنِ، وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا، مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.
4 لكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا، وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَابًا مَضْرُوبًا مِنَ اللهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.
5 وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا، مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ، وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.



هذا بالاضافه اننا سنتحد في طبيعة المسيح البشرية ونكون اعضاء جسده ونخضع له

اذا تاكدنا ان الاب اعظم من يسوع في بشريته وهو واحد مع يسوع المسيح في لاهوته

فيكون من الواضح ان يسوع المسيح عندما قال ابي اعظم مني يتكلم عن مكانة بشرية المسيح بالمقارنه بالاب

وبخاصه ان قبل تجسده ظهوراته في العهد القديم كانت عظيمه بل تصل احيانا بان توصف من عظمتها انها مخيفه مهيبه وبعد بعد قيامته وصعوده عند ظهوره لشاول اصيب بالعمي ولكن في صورة الاخلاء شابهنا



وايضا المسيح واحد, كيان واحد, وهو بلاهوته واحد مع الاب وبناسوته مجربا بالالم اقل من الاب وهذا لا يعني ان المسيح طبيعتين منفصلتين بالطبع لا فهو المسيح الكيان الواحد الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد فالتمييز بين ناسوت المسيح ولاهوته هو تمييز ذهني فقط وليس فصل واقعي لانه في الواقع لايمكن الفصل بينهما بعد الاتحاد لانه اتحاد كامل لايقبل الانفصال او الافتراق

واضرب مثال توضيحي لتاكيد ذلك مع فرق التشبيه

الانسان هو واحد بكيانه ولكن مكتوب عن الانسان

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل غلاطية 5: 17

لأَنَّ الْجَسَدَ يَشْتَهِي ضِدَّ الرُّوحِ وَالرُّوحُ ضِدَّ الْجَسَدِ، وَهذَانِ يُقَاوِمُ أَحَدُهُمَا الآخَرَ، حَتَّى تَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ تُرِيدُونَ



اذا الانسان كيان واحد ولكن في داخله الروح يشتهي الروحيات والجسد يشتهي الجسديات وطبعا شهوة الروحيات افضل بكثير من شهوت الجسديات فالروح في حالة اشتهاء الروحيات افضل من الجسد في وقت فعل الخطيه رغم ان الروح والجسد كيان واحد



وايضا

رسالة بولس الرسول الي اهل رومية 7

18 فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ سَاكِنٌ فِيَّ، أَيْ فِي جَسَدِي، شَيْءٌ صَالِحٌ. لأَنَّ الإِرَادَةَ حَاضِرَةٌ عِنْدِي، وَأَمَّا أَنْ أَفْعَلَ الْحُسْنَى فَلَسْتُ أَجِدُ.
19 لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ الصَّالِحَ الَّذِي أُرِيدُهُ، بَلِ الشَّرَّ الَّذِي لَسْتُ أُرِيدُهُ فَإِيَّاهُ أَفْعَلُ.

اذا رغم ان الانسان واحد مع ارادته ولكن الانسان له اراده صالحه وله شهوه شريره وبالطبع ارادة الصلاح اعظم من الشهوه الشريره رغم انهم كيان واحد

مع اعتبار فرق التشبيه ايضا

ونلاحظ ان معظم الاعداد التي تكلم فيها يوحنا عن يسوع المسيح بتعبير ابي الذي هو في اليوناني

πατηρ μου

باتير مو

عادة يشير الي العلاقه بين الاب وبشرية المسيح

علي سبيل المثال

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 43

أَنَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ بِاسْمِ أَبِي وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَنِي. إِنْ أَتَى آخَرُ بِاسْمِ نَفْسِهِ فَذلِكَ تَقْبَلُونَهُ.



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 28

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «مَتَى رَفَعْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ، فَحِينَئِذٍ تَفْهَمُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ، وَلَسْتُ أَفْعَلُ شَيْئًا مِنْ نَفْسِي، بَلْ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهذَا كَمَا عَلَّمَنِي أَبِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 38

أَنَا أَتَكَلَّمُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ عِنْدَ أَبِي، وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ مَا رَأَيْتُمْ عِنْدَ أَبِيكُمْ».



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 49

أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا لَيْسَ بِي شَيْطَانٌ، لكِنِّي أُكْرِمُ أَبِي وَأَنْتُمْ تُهِينُونَنِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 54

أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «إِنْ كُنْتُ أُمَجِّدُ نَفْسِي فَلَيْسَ مَجْدِي شَيْئًا. أَبِي هُوَ الَّذِي يُمَجِّدُنِي، الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ أَنْتُمْ إِنَّهُ إِلهُكُمْ،



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 18

لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي، بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضًا. هذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي».



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 29

أَبِي الَّذِي أَعْطَانِي إِيَّاهَا هُوَ أَعْظَمُ مِنَ الْكُلِّ، وَلاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَخْطَفَ مِنْ يَدِ أَبِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 15: 1

«أَنَا الْكَرْمَةُ الْحَقِيقِيَّةُ وَأَبِي الْكَرَّامُ.



إنجيل يوحنا 15: 10

إِنْ حَفِظْتُمْ وَصَايَايَ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي مَحَبَّتِي، كَمَا أَنِّي أَنَا قَدْ حَفِظْتُ وَصَايَا أَبِي وَأَثْبُتُ فِي مَحَبَّتِهِ.



إنجيل يوحنا 15: 15

لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 20: 17

قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «لاَ تَلْمِسِينِي لأَنِّي لَمْ أَصْعَدْ بَعْدُ إِلَى أَبِي. وَلكِنِ اذْهَبِي إِلَى إِخْوَتِي وَقُولِي لَهُمْ:إِنِّي أَصْعَدُ إِلَى أَبِي وَأَبِيكُمْ وَإِلهِي وَإِلهِكُمْ».



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 6

وَجَعَلَنَا مُلُوكًا وَكَهَنَةً للهِ أَبِيهِ، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 27

فَيَرْعَاهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، كَمَا تُكْسَرُ آنِيَةٌ مِنْ خَزَفٍ، كَمَا أَخَذْتُ أَنَا أَيْضًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَبِي،



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 21

مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ مَعِي فِي عَرْشِي، كَمَا غَلَبْتُ أَنَا أَيْضًا وَجَلَسْتُ مَعَ أَبِي فِي عَرْشِهِ.



ونلمح في كل هذه الاعداد ان يوحنا البشير يتكلم بتعبيرابي عن العلاقه بين اللاهوت والطبيعه البشريه

ومن هذا نتاكد ان تعبير ابي اعظم مني ان لاهوت الاب اعظم من بشرية الابن



رابعا المعني المقصود من سياق الكلام



بعد ان تاكدنا ان التعبير اللغوي يوضح انه يتكلم عن حالة يسوع المسيح الوقتيه في التجسد وليس حالته الازليه الابديه ووحدانيته مع الاب وايضا تاكدنا بامثله كثيره من جهة اللاهوت هو واحد مع الاب في كل شيئ وحدانية مطلقه وبعد ان فهمنا من تعبير ابي اعظم مني انه يتكلم عن طبيعته البشريه بناء علي هذا ندرك سياق الكلام

السيد يسوع المسيح هنا يتكلم مع تلاميذه في خطبه وداعيه قبل ان يصلب وهو يعلم ان اثناء الصلب بعض من تلاميذه قد يعثر عندما يراه يضرب ويصلب وبخاصه ان هذا قبل حلول الروح القدس عليهم فهو بدا يعدهم لهذا بتوضيح ان صورته البشريه اقل من الاب لهذا قال

16: 1 قد كلمتكم بهذا لكي لا تعثروا

فسياق كلامه يعدهم لكي لا يعثروا بموقف الصلب فيقول

انجيل يوحنا 14

14: 27 سلاما اترك لكم سلامي اعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا لا تضطرب قلوبكم و لا ترهب
14: 28 سمعتم اني قلت لكم انا اذهب ثم اتي اليكم لو كنتم تحبونني لكنتم تفرحون لاني قلت امضي الى الاب لان ابي اعظم مني
14: 29 و قلت لكم الان قبل ان يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون
14: 30 لا اتكلم ايضا معكم كثيرا لان رئيس هذا العالم ياتي و ليس له في شيء
14: 31 و لكن ليفهم العالم اني احب الاب و كما اوصاني الاب هكذا افعل قوموا ننطلق من ههنا
يريد ان يقول لهم ان لا يضطربوا عندما يموت بالجسد ويشرح لهم ان بموته وقيامته يرفع الطبيعه الجسديه الي درجه اعلي بكثير لانها حاليا في درجه منخفضه

وبالطبع نعلم ان اللاهوت لا يموت وبهذا نتاكد من سياق الكلام انه يعدهم لتقبل منظر الامه وموته بالجسد لكي يقوم بعدها ثم يقييمهم ويصعدهم في جسده الي مكانه اعلي من المكانه الحاليه

وهذا الكلام قبل مجيئ اعوان الشيطان الذين يريدوا التخلص من يسوع فهو يوضح ان ما هو اتي عليه فهو يعلم المستقبل ويعلم كل شيئ

انما هو طريق معد ليحمل ابناؤه من خلال الصليب الي العرش

وخلال هذه الفتره يمنح لهم طمئنينه لكي لا يهلكوا بتصورات فكرهم ان بصلب المسيح هذا يعني انهم انتهوا وانهم سيقضي عليهم ايضا مثله

فكل هذا الحديث يوضح انه يتكلم عن ما سيحدث له بالجسد وهذا يؤكد ان الاب اعظم من مكانة بشرية يسوع اثناء الصلب

وهذ ايضا فيه رد علي بدعة سابيليوس الذي قال ان الاب تغير الي الابن ثم تغير الي الروح القدس فهذا العدد يرد وبقوه ان الاب لم يتغير الي الابن فالله لا يتغير ولكن اقنوم الابن تجسد ولم يتغير

وبالطبع هذا المعني ان الكلام ليس عن الطبيعه اللاهوتيه للمسيح ولكن عن جسده اكده تقريبا كل الاباء الذين تكلموا عن هذا العدد ( ساتي اليه في اقوال الاباء ) وتقريبا كل المفسرين الشرقيين والغربيين

علي سبيل المثال

ابونا تادرس يعقوب

لأن أبي أعظم مني" [28]، إذ صار إنسانًا وتنازل ليحقق خلاصنا، صار في تنازله كمن هو أقل من الآب في المجد حسب ناسوته. إن كانت مسرة الآب والابن أيضًا أن يتنازل الابن من أجل البشرية ليمجدهم، فيليق بالمؤمنين وهم يسمعون الابن أن يعتز بتنازله أن يفرحوا معه، لأن في هذا خلاصهم ومجدهم.



ابونا انطونيوس فكري

أبي أعظم مني= يقولها المسيح وقد أخلى ذاته وصار إنساناً تحت الآلام. فالآب والإبن واحد في الطبيعة وفي الجوهر ومقامهما واحد. وحين يأخذ الإبن صورة المجد لا يقال هذا. فإن الآب في مجده فهو أعظم من حالة الإبن حال تجسده، والعبيد يهينونه بل هو قادم على موت شنيع وملعون. ويكون المقصود أن الصورة السماوية هي أعظم من الصورة الأرضية المتواضعة.



بعض الامثله من المفسرين الغربيين

جيل

for my Father is greater than I: not with respect to the divine nature, which is common to them both, and in which they are both one; and the Son is equal to the Father, having the self-same essence, perfections, and glory: nor with respect to personality, the Son is equally a divine person, as the Father is, though the one is usually called the first, the other the second person; yet this priority is not of nature, which is the same in both; nor of time, for the one did not exist before the other; nor of causality, for the Father is not the cause of the Son's existence; nor of dignity, for the one has not any excellency which is wanting in the other; but of order and manner of operation: these words are to be understood, either with regard to the human nature, in which he was going to the Father, this was prepared for him by the Father, and strengthened and supported by him, and in which he was made a little lower than the angels, and consequently must be in it inferior to his Father; or with regard to his office as Mediator, in which he was the Father's servant, was set up and sent forth by him, acted under him, and in obedience to him, and was now returning to give an account of his work and service; or rather with regard to his present state, which was a state of humiliation: he was attended with many griefs and sorrows, and exposed to many enemies, and about to undergo an accursed death; whereas his Father was in the most perfect happiness and glory, and so in this sense "greater". That is, more blessed and glorious than he; for this is not a comparison of natures, or of persons, but of states and conditions: now he was going to the Father to partake of the same happiness and glory with him, to be glorified with himself, with the same glory he had with him before the foundation of the world; wherefore on this account, his disciples ought to have rejoiced, and not have mourned.



ويسلي

Joh 14:28 God the Father is greater than I - As he was man. As God, neither is greater nor less than the other.





ومع الملاحظه التي ذكرتها سابقا في معني الكلمه يوناني انها تحمل اقدم ايضا فبالطبع اللاهوت قديم الايام كما ذكر دانيال النبي اقدم من زمن تجسد المسيح الذي اتخذ جسد وظهر في الجسد في ملئ الزمان فيكون سياق الكلام واضح عن بشرية المسيح لان الطبيعه البشريه مولوده زمنيا اما الله باقانيمه ازلي



وايضا لمن يقتطع اعداد



خامسا ماذا قال المسيح عن نفسه في نفس الاصحاح



نجد هذا الاصحاح ملئي بادله علي لاهوت المسيح واذكر بعض منها



انجيل يوحنا 14

14: 1 لا تضطرب قلوبكم انتم تؤمنون بالله فامنوا بي

اي ان من يؤمن بالله لابد ان يؤمن بالمسيح لانه هو الله


14: 2 في بيت ابي منازل كثيرة و الا فاني كنت قد قلت لكم انا امضي لاعد لكم مكانا

المسيح هو الذي يعد ملكوت السموات بنفسه لانه هو الخالق وهو الديان وهو الله


14: 3 و ان مضيت و اعددت لكم مكانا اتي ايضا و اخذكم الي حتى حيث اكون انا تكونون انتم ايضا

هو حي الي الابد وهو الذي يعد الابديه وهو الذي له سلطان اخذ البشر وملكوت السموات ملكه لانه هو الله


14: 6 قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي

المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للحياه الابديه وهو الحق المطلق وهو الحياه ومصدر الحياه وواهب الحياه فهو الله


14: 7 لو كنتم قد عرفتموني لعرفتم ابي ايضا و من الان تعرفونه و قد رايتموه

المسيح كما قلت سابقا واحد مع الاب فمن عرف المسيح عرف الاب لانه والاب واحد وهو الله


14: 9 قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته و لم تعرفني يا فيلبس الذي راني فقد راى الاب فكيف تقول انت ارنا الاب

المسيح واحد مع الاب في الرؤيه لان من راي المسيح هو بالفعل راي الاب لان المسيح هو الله


14: 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال

هو في الاب والاب فيه والاب والمسيح لاهوت واحد وكيان واحد لانه هو الله

والاب الحال في يسوع هو يعمل الاعمال لان يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد


14: 11 صدقوني اني في الاب و الاب في و الا فصدقوني لسبب الاعمال نفسها

مره اخري يؤكد انه في الاب والاب فيه فهو الله


14: 13 و مهما سالتم باسمي فذلك افعله ليتمجد الاب بالابن

14: 14 ان سالتم شيئا باسمي فاني افعله

له السلطان المطلق فمن يصلي ويطلب منه هو يستجيب الصلاه لانه هو الله

وايضا يسوع المسيح والاب واحد في المجد ومجد الاب بالمسيح لانه هو الله


14: 15 ان كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي

وصايا الله والناموس هي وصايا المسيح ملكه وهو الذي وضعها لان المسيح هو الله


14: 18 لا اترككم يتامى اني اتي اليكم

فالمسيح له السلطان ان ياتي لانه هو الله


14: 19 بعد قليل لا يراني العالم ايضا و اما انتم فترونني اني انا حي فانتم ستحيون

هو حي الي ابد الابدين ويعطي الحياه لانه الله


14: 21 الذي عنده وصاياي و يحفظها فهو الذي يحبني و الذي يحبني يحبه ابي و انا احبه و اظهر له ذاتي

له سلطان ان يظهر ذاته لانه هو الله

ومن يحب المسيح هو يحب الاب لان المسيح هو الله


14: 23 اجاب يسوع و قال له ان احبني احد يحفظ كلامي و يحبه ابي و اليه ناتي و عنده نصنع منزلا

المسيح يحل في القلوب لانه هو الله


14: 27 سلاما اترك لكم سلامي اعطيكم ليس كما يعطي العالم اعطيكم انا لا تضطرب قلوبكم و لا ترهب

المسيح هو واهب السلام ملك السلام رئيس السلام لانه هو الله


14: 29 و قلت لكم الان قبل ان يكون حتى متى كان تؤمنون

يسوع المسيح عالم بكل شيئ قبل ان يحدث ويخبر به فهو صاحب العلم المطلق لانه هو الله


14: 30 لا اتكلم ايضا معكم كثيرا لان رئيس هذا العالم ياتي و ليس له في شيء

الوحيد الذي ليس للشيطان سلطان عليه هو المسيح لانه هو الله


عشرون دليل من نفس الاصحاح ان يسوع المسيح هو الله فكيف ينكرون كل ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟



ليس بسبب ترتيب



سادسا ردا عن من قال ان اعظم بسبب الترتيب



للاسف البعض قال بان الاب اعظم من الابن لااجل الترتيب الاقنومي فالاب اولا ثم الابن اقل ثم الروح القدس اقل لانه الثالث في الترتيب وهذا غير صحيح

فالترتيب جاء في الكتاب المقدس بعدة طرق

الاب والابن الروح القدس

إنجيل متى 28: 19

فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.



رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 7

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.



الاب والروح القدس والابن

رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 1: 2

بِمُقْتَضَى عِلْمِ اللهِ الآبِ السَّابِقِ، فِي تَقْدِيسِ الرُّوحِ لِلطَّاعَةِ، وَرَشِّ دَمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ: لِتُكْثَرْ لَكُمُ النِّعْمَةُ وَالسَّلاَمُ.



الابن والاب والروح القدس

رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 13: 14

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ.



الابن والروح القدس والاب

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 15: 30

فَأَطْلُبُ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ، بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَبِمَحَبَّةِ الرُّوحِ، أَنْ تُجَاهِدُوا مَعِي فِي الصَّلَوَاتِ مِنْ أَجْلِي إِلَى اللهِ،



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 2: 18

لأَنَّ بِهِ لَنَا كِلَيْنَا قُدُومًا فِي رُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى الآبِ.



الروح القدس الابن الاب

رسالة بولس الرسول الاولي الي اهل كورنثوس 12

4 فَأَنْوَاعُ مَوَاهِبَ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ وَاحِدٌ.
5 وَأَنْوَاعُ خِدَمٍ مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ الرَّبَّ وَاحِدٌ.
6 وَأَنْوَاعُ أَعْمَال مَوْجُودَةٌ، وَلكِنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ، الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ الْكُلَّ فِي الْكُلِّ.



وبهذا نتاكد ان الترتيب ليس هو السبب في ان الاب اعظم من الابن



سابعا بعض اقوال الاباء في هذا العدد


من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب

v     واضح أنه صار إنسانًا بينما بقي هو اللَّه، فإن اللَّه انتحل إنسانًا، ولم يُمتص اللَّه في إنسانٍ. لذلك بالكمال، بمنطق مقبول أن يُقال إن المسيح كإنسانٍ هو أقل من الآب، وأن المسيح كإله مساوٍ للآب، مساوٍ للَّه (يو 30:10)[1516].

v     أمور كثيرة قيلت في الكتاب المقدس تتحدث عنه في شكل اللَّه، وأمور كثيرة في شكل العبد. اقتبس اثنين من هذه كمثالين، واحد يخص كل منهما. فبحسب شكل اللَّه قال: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10)، وبحسب شكل العبد: "أبي أعظم مني"[1517].

القديس أغسطينوس

v     ما هو غير طبيعي إن كان ذاك الذي هو اللوغوس قد صار جسدًا (يو1: 14) يعترف بأن أباه أعظم منه، إذ ظهر في المجد أقل من الملائكة، وفي الهيئة كإنسان؟ لأنك "جعلته أقل قليلاً من الملائكة" (مز 8: 5)... وأيضا: "ليس فيه شكل ولا جمال، شكله حقير، وأقل من شكل بني البشر (إش53: 2، 3). هذا هو السبب لماذا هو أقل من الآب، فإن ذاك الذي أحبك احتمل الموت، وجعلك شريكًا في الحياة السماوية[1518].

 القديس باسيليوس الكبير

v     بسبب تواضعه يقول هذه الكلمات، هذه التي يستخدمها خصومنا ضده بطريقة خبيثة[1519].

v     يقولون مكتوب: "أبي أعظم مني". أيضًا مكتوب: "لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون معادلاً للَّه" (في 6:2). وأيضًا مكتوب أن اليهود أرادوا قتله، لأنه قال إنه ابن اللَّه معادلاً نفسه باللَّه (يو 18:5). مكتوب: "أنا والآب واحد" (يو 30:10). إنهم يقرأون نصًا واحدًا وليس نصوص كثيرة. إذن هل يمكن أن يكون أقل ومساوٍ في نفس الوقت لذات الطبيعة؟ لا، فإن عبارة تشير إلى لاهوته، وأخرى إلى ناسوته[1520].

القديس أمبروسيوس



وايضا من كتاب ان نياسين

القديس ارينيؤس من اباء القرن الثاني

For if anyone should inquire the reason why the Father, who has fellowship with the Son in all things, has been declared by the Lord alone to know the hour and the day [of judgment], he will find at present no more suitable, or becoming, or safe reason than this (since, indeed, the Lord is the only true Master), that we may learn through Him that the Father is above all things. For “the Father,” says He, “is greater than I.”32333233    John xiv. 28.
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*
هل العدد الذي يقول فيه السيد المسيح لان اباكم واحد الذي في السموات ينفي ام يثبت لاهوت المسيح ؟ متي 23: 9
​

Holy_bible_1



الشبهة

أما أنتم فلا تدعوا سيدي، لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح و أنتم جميعا أخوة، ولا تدعوا لكم أبـاً على الأرض، لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات ".


قلت: المعروف أنه في لغة الإنجيل، كثيرا ما يعبر عن الله بالآب، و هنا كذلك، فقول عيسى عليه السلام " لا تدعوا لكم أبـا على الأرض لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات " يعنى ليس لكم إله إلا الله وحده الذي في السماوات، و هذا صريح في نفي ألوهية كل أحد ممن هو على الأرض، و يدخل في هذا النفي المسيح كذلك لكونه على الأرض.


و يؤكد ذلك أيضا الاقتصار على وصف المسيح بالسيد و المعلم و عدم وصفه بالإلـه.



الرد



ارجو الرجوع الي ملف لا تدعوا لكم ابا علي الارض الذي شرحت فيه معني العدد ولقب ابونا وغيره من الالقاب

اما عن الشبهة الثانية الاسلاميه فساقسم الرد الي

هل المسيح علي الارض فقط

هل الله هو الاب فقط

سياق الكلام



وابدا اولا بجزء ان المشكك يعتمد علي بما ان المسيح علي الارض اذا فهو ليس الله الظاهر في الجسد فهو يقول

و هذا صريح في نفي ألوهية كل أحد ممن هو على الأرض، و يدخل في هذا النفي المسيح كذلك لكونه على الأرض.

فهل المسيح علي الارض فقط ؟

الم يقل المسيح

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.



فهو يقول انه رغم وجوده علي الارض وانه نزل من السماء الا انه ملئ السموات والارض فهو ايضا حاليا في السماء وهو يتكلم بصيغة الاستمرارية

فهل هناك بشر يقدر ان يقول انه علي الارض وفي السماء في ان واحد ؟

( ومن يشكك في هذا العدد فقد افردت له ملف كامل مؤكد دقته )



الم يقل المسيح

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 18

اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ



وقال الذي هو في حضن الاب وليس الذي كان في حضر الان فهو يستخد صيغه استمراريه ايضا وليس صيغه في الماضي



الم يقل عن نفسه في العهد القديم

سفر الأمثال 30: 4

مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟



فهو يصعد وينزل وايضا في كل مكان



الم يشرح الاعداد السابقه معلمنا بولس الرسول ويقول

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 10: 6

وَأَمَّا الْبِرُّ الَّذِي بِالإِيمَانِ فَيَقُولُ هكَذَا: «لاَ تَقُلْ فِي قَلْبِكَ: مَنْ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟» أَيْ لِيُحْدِرَ الْمَسِيحَ،



فهو الذي في السماء وظهر علي الارض



الم يشرح لنا ايضا الكتاب المقدس ويقول انه سماوي

إنجيل يوحنا 6
33 لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ».
34 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هذَا الْخُبْزَ».
35 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا.
36 وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي، وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ.
37 كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ، وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا.
38 لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
39 وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.
40 لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».
41 فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ».
42 وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ، الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ؟ فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟»

43 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ تَتَذَمَّرُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ.
44 لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَذِبْهُ الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.
45 إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ: وَيَكُونُ الْجَمِيعُ مُتَعَلِّمِينَ مِنَ اللهِ. فَكُلُّ مَنْ سَمِعَ مِنَ الآبِ وَتَعَلَّمَ يُقْبِلُ إِلَيَّ.
46 لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَدًا رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ. هذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ.
47 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ.
48 أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ.
49 آبَاؤُكُمْ أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَمَاتُوا.
50 هذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لِكَيْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ الإِنْسَانُ وَلاَ يَمُوتَ.
51 أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».



الم يشرح ايضا هذا الكلام معلمنا بولس ويؤكد ان الرب النازل من السماء ؟

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 47

الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.



الم يؤكد انه رغم انه ظاهر علي الارض وهو ايضا في السماء فهو سيصعد الي السماء امامهم

انجيل يوحنا 6

62 فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِدًا إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً!



ورغم انه سيصعد الي السماء ولكنه في نفس الوقت سيكون مع كل اولاده علي الارض في جميع انحاء الارض

إنجيل متى 28: 20

وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.



إنجيل متى 18: 20

لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».



الم يقول الكتاب عنه انه الرب الذي ارتفع الي السماء ولكنه ايضا يعمل مع اولاده ليثبتهم في كل مكان وطول الزمان ؟

انجيل مرقس 16

19 ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ.
20 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ، وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. آمِينَ.



الم يؤكد انه صعد ليملاء الكل

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 10

اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضًا فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلأَ الْكُلَّ.



الم يؤكد ان هو الله الذي فدي العالم بدمه ؟

سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 28

اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ.



فكيف بعد كل هذا يتجرأ احدهم قائلا ان المسيح ارضي فقط ؟؟؟؟؟



هذا فقط علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر ردا علي ادعاؤه بان بما ان المسيح ارضي فهو ليس الله الذي في السماء



ثانيا هل الله هو الاب فقط كما ادعي المشكك ؟


الم يقل المسيح بوضوح انه هو الاب واحد

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 30

أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».



واحد في كل شيئ

واحد في الكرامه

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 23

لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.



واحد في العمل

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 17

فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».



انجيل يوحنا 14

14: 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال





واحد في المعرفه

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 19

فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا».



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 7

لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ».



وحدة الايمان

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 1

«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي.



وحدة الرؤيا

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 9

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟



وحدة الملكية

إنجيل يوحنا 17: 10

وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.



إنجيل يوحنا 16: 15

كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.



وحدة السلطان

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 21

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.



وحدة القدرة علي الخلق

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 3

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 10

كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 8: 6

لكِنْ لَنَا إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ بِهِ.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1:
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،



وحدة اعطاء الحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.



رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 20

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.



وحدة مغفرة الخطايا

انجيل متي 9

2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ».
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هذَا يُجَدِّفُ!»
4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟
5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ، أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟
6 وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»
7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.



سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 28

اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ.



وحدة الدينونه والجزاء

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 22

لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 16

وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.



إنجيل متى 16: 27

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 12

«وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 14: 10

وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ، فَلِمَاذَا تَدِينُ أَخَاكَ؟ أَوْ أَنْتَ أَيْضًا، لِمَاذَا تَزْدَرِي بِأَخِيكَ؟ لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ،


رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 10

لأَنَّهُ لاَبُدَّ أَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا نُظْهَرُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ، لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَا كَانَ بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ مَا صَنَعَ، خَيْرًا كَانَ أَمْ شَرًّا



وحدة المجد

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 4

فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ: «هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 17: 5

وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 11

إِنْ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَقْوَالِ اللهِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ، لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



رسالة يهوذا1

21 وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.
22 وَارْحَمُوا الْبَعْضَ مُمَيِّزِينَ،
23 وَخَلِّصُوا الْبَعْضَ بِالْخَوْفِ، مُخْتَطِفِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ، مُبْغِضِينَ حَتَّى الثَّوْبَ الْمُدَنَّسَ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ.
24 وَالْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَحْفَظَكُمْ غَيْرَ عَاثِرِينَ، وَيُوقِفَكُمْ أَمَامَ مَجْدِهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ فِي الابْتِهَاجِ،
25 الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.



وحدة اللامحدودية

إنجيل متى 18: 20

لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».



إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.



وحدة الازليه الابدية

سفر دانيال 7

13 «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.



سفر ميخا 5: 2

«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».



إنجيل متى 28: 20

وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 15

يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي».



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58

قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 8

يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8

«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 6

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.



وحدة التكلم من خلال البشر

إنجيل لوقا 21: 15

لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.


انجيل متي 10

19 فَمَتَى أَسْلَمُوكُمْ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ،
20 لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.


إنجيل مرقس 13: 11

فَمَتَى سَاقُوكُمْ لِيُسَلِّمُوكُمْ، فَلاَ تَعْتَنُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ وَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا، بَلْ مَهْمَا أُعْطِيتُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ فَبِذلِكَ تَكَلَّمُوا. لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ.



وحدة الكيان

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 38

وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 10

أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 17: 21

لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 30

أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 9

فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.



وايضا الثالوث اله واحد

إنجيل متى 28: 19

فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.



باسم وليس باسماء

رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 7

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.



فهو اله واحد



فكيف بعد كل هذا يقول المشكك ان الله هو الاب فقط ؟

الله هو الاب والاب والروح القدس اله واحد امين

وهو الاب العامل بالابن في الروح القدس

وهو الله الكائن بذاته الخالق بكلمته الحي بروحه

فنحن نؤمن باله واحد الاب والاب والروح القدس اله واحد امين



ثالثا سياق الكلام



لمحه تاريخيه اولا

كان الكتبه والفريسيين يحبون لقب اب ولهذا نجد كثيرين منهم يطلقون علي انفسهم ابا مثل

Abba Saul, or "Father" Saul  Pirke Abot, c. 2. sect. 8.

; Abba Jose ben Jochanan, a man of Jerusalem (o), T. Bab. Yebamot, fol. 53. 2.

Abba Chanan (p), Ib. fol. 64. 1.

Abba Chelphetha, a man of the village of Hananiah (q); T. Bab. Bava Metzia, fol. 94. 1. & Bava Bathra. fol. 56. 2

Abba Gorion (r), Massech Sopherim, c. 15. sect. 10.

وكان يوصف لقب ابا باسم

לשון כבוד כמו רבי

وهو يعني اسم الكرامه

Name of honor

وايضا يقال عنه

אבות הכל

اي ابو الكل

The father of all

وكان لقب يوحي بان حامله احكم واقوي سلطه من رابي , وحامل هذا اللقب كان يجب ان تنحني له كل الرؤس ويعتمد عليه الكل في المشوره

ووصلوا لدرجة انهم نسوا ان الله الذي هو في السموات هو ابو الكل

ولم يقبلو الرب يسوع المسيح وهو الله الظاهر في الجسد امامهم صاحب الحكمه والسلطان الحقيقي وليس المزيف مثلهم

فلهذا

لم يقل هذا السيد المسيح انكارا للاهوته بل هو في الحقيقه اثبات للاهوته لانه هو من له السلطان فقال الرب يسوع المسيح مكلما التلاميذ عن خطايا الكتبه والفريسيين فهم يحبون المتكا الاول والتحيات والالقاب عن دون وجه حق فالمسيح كان يتكلم عن الكتبة والفريسيين وكان ينتقد ممارستهم وتعليمهم، وكيفية انهم يطلبون ان يلقبوا باب وسيد ومعلم بدون تواضع منهم وبدون استحقاق

انجيل متي 23

7 والتحيات في الأسواق ، وأن يدعوهم الناس: سيدي، سيدي



رغم انهم يعلمون تعليمهم الشخصي وليس تعليم موسي الحقيقي فاصبح هذه الالقاب القاب لتعليمهم الشخصي بانفصالهم عن تعاليم الله والناموس الحقيقي

ومن هنا يبدا الرب يسوع المسيح في شرح لتلاميذه ماذا يجب ان يتحاشوا لكي لا يصبحوا مثل الكتبه والفريسيين في حب التظاهر والتفاخر فيقول لهم

8 وأما أنتم فلا تدعوا سيدي، لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح، وأنتم جميعا إخوة

9 ولا تدعوا لكم أبا على الأرض، لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات

10 ولا تدعوا معلمين، لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح



فيطلب منهم شيئ واضح وهو ان لا يدعوا اي شخص بعيدا عن المسيح سيد روحي ولكن الاخوه في الايمان فقط ومن يكون سيد للاخوه من خلال المسيح هو الذي يلقب بمعلم لان المعلم الواحد الحقيقي هو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح

ولا تدعوا لكم ابا من الكتبه والفريسيين لانهم لا يستحقون هذا اللقب ولكن الاب الروحي الحقيقي هو واحد وهو الرب يسوع المسيح



اذا فسياق الكلام هو لا ينفي عن نفسه الالوهية ولقب اب ولكن يقول هو السيد وهو الاب وهو المعلم


فالفكره اتضحت انه ليس اللقب في حد ذاته ينفيه عن نفسه ولكن هو الوحيد المستحق هذا اللقب ويوضح ان الكتبه والفريسيين هم الذين لا يستحقون هذا اللقب

وكما شرحت سابقا في ملف لاتدعوا لكم ابا علي الارض انه سمح للتلاميذ بان يلقبوا من خلاله وبسلطانه وبحلوله وبعمله معهم بهذا اللقب فكيف لا يكون هو صاحب هذا اللقب ؟

ايعطي شيئ للتلاميذ هو لا يمتلكه ؟


المسيح لا يقصد إلغاء الألقاب بل أراد أن نلتقي بالقادة الروحيين خلاله شخصياً، ولا نرتبط بهم خلال التملق والمجاملات لان خارج المسيح يفقد الكاهن أبوّته الروحيّة، وتصير دعوته أبًا اغتصابًا، أمّا في المسيح فيحمل أبوة الله لأولاده، مختفيًا وراء الله نفسه، فيقدّم لهم ما هو لله لا ما هو لذاته فالرب يسوع المسيح هو صاحب هذا اللقب والسلطان يعطيه لمن يشاء

اذا فالعدد هو في الحقيقه اثبات للاهوته وليس نفيا



هل تعبير توما ربي والهي هو تعبير دهشه وليس اعتراف بلاهوت المسيح ؟ يوحنا 20: 28



Holy_bible_1



الشبهة



توما قال ربي والهي هو تعبير دهشة وزهول ويساوي تعبير

Oh my God

وهو صيغة تعجب لرؤيته ليسوع الذى وقف وسطهم فجأة وكثيرآ ما يقال ياالله عندما نفاجىء بشيىء أو بشخص لم نتوقع رؤيته ولهذا وضع جنبها علامة تعجب



الرد



اولا دعنا ندرس التراجم المختلفه ونري هل الذي ادعاه المشكك صحيح عن وجود علامة تعجب ام لا

الفانديك

28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وقال له «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».

ولا يوجد علامة تعجب وحتي لو استشهد احدهم بنسخه الكترونية ما فبالرجوع الي كل النسخ المطبوعه من فانديك ومن اقدمها من القرن التاسع عشر لايوجد فيها علامة تعجب



ولنتاكد نرجع للغه الاصليه والنسخ اليوناني



ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ Κύριός μου καὶ ὁ Θεός μου.

kai apekrithE o thOmas kai eipen autO o kurios mou kai o theos mou

ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
................................................................................ 
ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου.
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church
................................................................................ 
καὶ ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· Ὁ Κύριός μου καὶ ὁ Θεός μου.
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
................................................................................ 
καὶ ἀπεκρίθη Ὁ Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
................................................................................ 
ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριος μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου.
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.
................................................................................ 
απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)
................................................................................ 
και απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 
................................................................................ 
και απεκριθη ο θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου 
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)
................................................................................ 
και απεκριθη ο θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort
................................................................................ 
απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants
................................................................................ 
απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου



ولن تجد نسخه يوناني من جميع النسخ بها علامة التعجب المزعومة سواء التي تحتوي علي علامات التشكيل او لاتحتوي

Diacritics



المخطوطات

وابدا بالبردية 66

من القرن الثالث الميلادي



απεκριθη θω̣[μας] [και] [ειπεν] [αυ]τω ο κς̅ μου κ̣[αι] [ο] [θς̅] [μου]

وفي البداية اعتذر لعدم وضوحها



السينائية

من القرن الرابع

وصورتها



وصورة العدد مكبر





ولا يوجد اي علامة تعجب



الفاتيكانية

من القرن الرابع

وصورتها





وصورة العدد مكبر







وايضا لا يوجد اي علامة تعجب مما ادعوا



الاسكندرية

من القرن الخامس



وصورة العدد





وايضا مخطوطة واشنطون

من نهاية الرابع بداية الخامس

وصورتها



وصورة العدد





ومخطوطة بيزا

وهي من القرن الخامس

والشق اليوناني




واللاتيني





وغيرهم من المخطوطات بالمئات لهذا العدد ولا يحتوي اي منهم علي علامة التعجب المزعومة

فتاكدنا ان المخطوطات لا تحتوي علي علامة تعجب



ثانيا وهو الاهم

العدد لا يقتطع من سياق الكلام فهو كلام يوحنا البشير الذي يبشر بلاهوت المسيح من اول اصحاح ( في البدء كان الكلمه ) الي اخر اصحاح ( هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا ) وخلال الانجيل يشهد كثيرا جدا جدا بلاهوت المسيح ومن هذه الشهادات يخبر يوحنا الحبيب باعلان توما ايمانه بان يسوع المسيح هو ربه والهه

فاعتراف توما للمسيح (ربي والهي) هو امتداد لنفس الاعلان ان السيد المسيح بالفعل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وهو الرب والله.


فهو يقول الكلام في سياق مهم جدا وهو بعد قيامة رب المجد ويوحنا يشهد بقيامته

20: 8 فحينئذ دخل ايضا التلميذ الاخر الذي جاء اولا الى القبر و راى فامن

20: 9 لانهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب انه ينبغي ان يقوم من الاموات



وبعد ذلك يشهد بظهور رب المجد الي التلاميذ وسلطانه فوق الماده

20: 19 و لما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم و هو اول الاسبوع و كانت الابواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع و وقف في الوسط و قال لهم سلام لكم

20: 20 و لما قال هذا اراهم يديه و جنبه ففرح التلاميذ اذ راوا الرب

اذا التلاميذ امنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح وهو قام من الاموات منتصرا علي الموت وامنوا بسلطانه وامنوا ان يسوع هو الرب يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ولهذا فرحوا اذ راوا الرب

20: 21 فقال لهم يسوع ايضا سلام لكم كما ارسلني الاب ارسلكم انا

20: 22 و لما قال هذا نفخ و قال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس

20: 23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له و من امسكتم خطاياه امسكت

فهو ليس نبي فقط ولكن له السلطان علي المغفره ويسلم الكهنوت في ايدي تلاميذه ليقبوا الروح القدس ويتمموا سر الاعتراف

كل التلاميذ امنوا فيما عدا واحد وهو توما لانه لم يكن معهم

20: 24 اما توما احد الاثني عشر الذي يقال له التوام فلم يكن معهم حين جاء يسوع

20: 25 فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن

والسؤال هنا هو ان توما لو راي يسو سيؤمن بماذا ؟

الاجابه مثل ايمان بقية التلاميذ بان يسوع قام من الاموات وان يسوع هو المسيح الرب وكما شرحت تفصيلا سابقا بان الرب هو لفظ الجلاله تعريب كلمة كيريوس اليوناني وهي ترجمة كلمة يهوه العبري

اذا توما وضع شرط بانه ان راه وان ابصر اثر المسامير ووضع اصبعه في اثر المسامير سيؤمن بان يسوع هو المسيح هو الرب وهو قام من الاموات بجسده

وايضا يخبر توما مؤكدا صلب المسيح بان المسيح صلب وسمر في يديه وانه ايضا طعن علي عود الصليب بالحربه بعد ان اسلم الروح

فهذا تاكيد لحقيقة الصلب وان المسيح صلب بالفعل ولكن توما فقط لانه لم يري المسيح بعد فهو غير متاكد من القيامه رغم ان بقية التلاميذ تاكدوا من صلب وموت وقيامة المسيح

20: 26 و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم

والمسيح يثبت اولا انه قام وثانيا بان له سلطان علي الماده

20: 27 ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا

ويبدا حوار بين المسيح وتوما حوار ثنائي يكلم المسيح توما وتوما سيرد علي المسيح في هذا الحوار لان توما ليس واقف عن بعد يشهد اعجوبه في الافق ولكنه امام المسيح الذي يخاطبه ويثبت له انه قام بالفعل

وهنا المسيح يحقق شرط توما لكي يؤمن بان يسوع قام من الاموات وبان يسوع هو المسيح وان يسوع هو الرب يهوه الظاهر في الجسد

ولهذا توما تحقق شرطه فما كان امامه الا ان يؤمن ولا يعاند مثل كثير من المعاندين

ولهذا اعلن ايمانه وقال مجيبا لكلام السيد المسيح

20: 28 اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي

والعدد هنا يقول ( اجاب ) واكرر مره ثانيه اجااااااااااااب اذا نص الكلام هو اجابة توما لكلام المسيح فتوما يرد علي المسيح وكلام توما واجابته موجهة للمسيح

والعدد يكمل لكي يقطع اي طريق او فرصه للمشكيين ويقول ( وقال له )واكرر قااااااال لللللههه اي توما اجاب المسيح وقال للمسيح فتعبير ( له ) الضمير بالطبع يعود علي المسيح ولا يستطيع احد ان ينكر ذلك

توما يجيب المسيح ويقول للمسيح ربي والهي


وبالانجليزيه

And Thomas answered and said unto him, My Lord and my God.

اجاب وقال له واكرر قال للمسيح



والتعبير اليوناني المستخدم

καὶ ἀπεκρίθη Ὁ Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου

والكلمات

كاي ( و ) ابيكريثي ( اجاب ) او ( اداة تعريف ) ثوماس ( توما ) كاي ( و ) ايبين ( قال اي اعلن و اخبر ) ايتو ( ضمير له ) او ( اداة تعريف ) كيريوس ( رب ) موي ( ضمير ملكيه اي لي ) كاي ( و ) او ( اداة تعريف) ثيؤس ( اله ) موي ضمير ملكيه لي

واجاب توما وقال ( اعلن واخبر ) له الرب لي و الله لي

فاين التعجب هنا في التركيب اليوناني

وهي تطابق الفانديك

وبالطبع واضح تماما ان توما يوجه كلامه في المسيح ويجيب المسيح ويعترف ويعلن ويقول ربي والهي وهو اعلان واعتراف واقرار بالوهية المسيح

وفي الانجليزي

My Lord and my God

وفي اليوناني او كيريوس موي او ثيؤس موي اي ربي والهي

وكيريوس هو لفظ ترجمة يهوه العبري وثيؤس هو لفظ ترجمة ايلوهيم العبري

وهو في الارامي ماري ايلاهي الذي هو يهوه ايلوهيم

ولهذا الترجمه الارامية للعدد

ܘܥܢܐ ܬܐܘܡܐ ܘܐܡܪ ܠܗ ܡܪܝ ܘܐܠܗܝ

وَعنَا تَاومَا وِامَر لِه مَاري وَالَاهي .

Thomas answered and said to him, O my Lord and my God!

وصورة مخطوطة خابورس من سنة 165 م



والعدد



وبعد هذا الاعلان الواضح

نتوقع لو كان هذا كلام خطأ من توما ان الرب يوبخه ويقول له ( كفرت كيف تقول لي اني ربك والهك ما انا الا رسول ) ولكن المسيح خيب امال المشككين وقبل اعتراف توما الواضح بالوهية المسيح واكمل الحوار مع توما وقال له

وملحوظه

هذا الاعلان هو يطابق اسم الرب في سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثاني ( الرب الاله ) فتوما يعلن ان يسوع المسيح هو الرب الاله الخالق



20: 29 قال له يسوع لانك رايتني يا توما امنت طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا

فالمسيح كلم توما وتوما اجاب المسيح معلنا لاهوت المسيح ثم اجابه المسيح ويقول له معاتبا ان اعلان توما للاهوت المسيح جاء متاخرا قليلا فيقول له لانك رايتني ياتوما امنت

والسؤال توما امن بماذا ؟ وماذا قال في العدد السابق في اعلان ايمانه ؟

بالطبع الاجابه واضحه لكن انسان ان توما امن بان يسوع المسيح هو ربه والهه واعلن ذلك

فالمسيح لاجل ايمانه واعلانه ولكنه جاء متاخرا قليلا قال له طوبي للذين امنوا ولم يروا

واكرر السؤال المسيح يقول طوبي للذين امنوا , امنوا بماذا ؟

بالطبع الاجابه واضحه من سياق الكلام واعلان توما فالمسيح يقول طوبي لمن امن بان يسوع المسيح هو الرب والله

ولو كان تعبير توما دهشه الم يكن من الواجب ان يجيب المسيح ويقول له لماذا انت مندهش ومتحير ؟

لكن المسيح لم يقل ذلك ولكن قال امنت يا توما


ولا يكتفي يوحنا الحبيب بذلك بل يكمل ويقول

20: 30 و ايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب

20: 31 و اما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و لكي تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياة باسمه

فمن يؤمن بان يسوع هو المسيح وهو ابن الله وهو الرب والله يكون لنا بهذا الايمان حياه باسمه لانه واهب الحياة

فهل يتبقي هناك بقية من المشككين ؟

واطلب من المشككين الذين يدعون ان جملة ربي والهي مثلما يقول البعض ياالله لو حدث ام مدهش فهل يوجد دليل واحد من الكتاب ان احدهم استخدم تعبير ربي والهي في اثناء حديثه مع بشر كتعبير للدهشة والتعجب ؟

لن تجدوا شيئ مثل هذا

بل اطلب منهم دليل من مفسر مسيحي قال ان كلام توما هو ليس اعترافا بلاهوت المسيح ( ملحوظه يكون مفسر مسيحي معروف وليس مفسر مسلم او ملحد كعادة المشككين في الاستشهاد )

وبعد كل هذا ساتماشي مع المشكك جدلا واوافقه علي خطؤه وافترض انه يقول هذا تعجبا وان هناك علامة تعجب وانه يستخدم تعبير ربي والهي كتعبير للدهشة

فماذا الذي يدفع توما للتعجب ؟

اليس رؤية المسيح قائما من الاموات ودخوله اليهم والابواب مغلقه واقف في وسطهم بجسده وبه اثار المسامير والطعنه ؟

اذا توما لو كان يتعجب هو يتعجب من قيامة المسيح بجسده من الاموات وانتصاره علي الموت وسلطانه علي الطبيعه بقوة لاهوته واقف امام توما

فلمن سيوجه بعد ذلك توما دهشته؟

فحتي لو كان مندهش ويعبر باستخدام اسلوب التعجب لله فهو يهو يوجه هذا التعبير لله الواقف امامه بعد ان اثبت سلطان وتحقيق النبوات فيه

وهو اسلوب في اثناء الحوار بين توما والسيد المسيح فحتي لو كان دهشه هو تعبير موجه من توما الي الله



وايضا المسيح في هذا العدد يطوب توما

وطبعا واضح انه يطوبه علي اعلان ايمانه بان يسوع المسيح هو الرب والاله وهذه ليست اول مره فالرب ايضا طوب سمعان بطرس

انجيل متي 16

15 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟»
16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».
17 فَأجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ، لكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.

وايضا اعترف كل التلاميذ

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 69

وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ».



واخيرا اضع التفسير الصحيح


من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء

"أجاب توما وقال له: ربي وإلهي". [28]
لم يكن توما شكاكًا بالصورة التي ظنها في نفسه، فإنه ما أن رأى الرب أمامه وسمع صوته حتى شعر بعدم الحاجة إلى لمس جراحات سيده، وأعلن في الحال إيمانه به، صارخًا: "ربي وإلهي". لعل مجرد رؤيته لسيده سحب قلبه للعالم بكل شيء، فأعلن له ما قاله للتلاميذ بأنه لن يؤمن ما لم يلمس جراحاته. عرف السيد ذلك دون أن يخبره أحد.
اختلفت الآراء، فالبعض يرى أن توما أعلن إيمانه ولم يلمس جراحات السيد، وآخرون يرون أنه أعلن إيمانه فعلاً، وفي طاعة لسيده لمس جراحاته، وإن كان لم يعد بعد محتاجًا إلى ذلك لكي يؤمن.
v     لقد رأى الناسوت ولمسه، وأدرك اللاهوت الذي لن يُرى ولا يُمس[1940]
القديس أغسطينوس
v     كما أن الآب هو اللَّه والابن هو رب، هكذا أيضًا الابن هو اللَّه والآب هو رب[1941].
القديس أمبروسيوس


هل الاب له ابن وروح ام ابنين ؟ والفرق بين جوهر واقنوم



Holy_bible_1



وايضا جدت سؤال غريب يساله البعض من غير المؤمنين رغم اني اعتقد انه سؤال فلسفي فقط لكن قد يختلط الامر علي البعض فلهذا ساشرحه باختصار ولن اطيل لان التحدث كثيرا في الذات الالهية قد يقود الي اخطاء في التعبير

السؤال فكرته هو

الاب له ابن وحيد ونحن نقول ان الابن مولود ازلي وايضا الاب له الروح القدس ونقول عنه منبثق من الاب ازلي

فاذا كان يخاطب الروح القدس الاب بلقب الاب تلا يعني هذا ان الاب له ابنين وبهذا يكون اقنوم الاب ليس هو الابن الوحيد ؟

واثناء محاولة اجابة البعض كانه هناك نوع من عدم وضوح الفرق بين تعبير الجوهر وتعبير اقنوم فالبعض استخدمها كمترادفين والبعض رفض ذلك ولهذا في اثناء الاجابه ساشمل هذه النقطه ايضا

ابدا اولا ببعض

التعبيرات اللاهوتية الهامة:

جوهر Ousia =  = Essence = أوسيا

طبيعة Physis =  = Nature= فيزيس

أقنومHypostasis =  = Person = هيبوستاسيس

شخصProsopon =  = Person = بروسوبون

كلمة person الإنجليزية مأخوذه عن كلمة persona اللاتينية وتعنى أقنوم أو شخص. ولكننا نجد لكل من التعبيرين ما يخصه فى اللغة اليونانية.

كلمة  مكونة من مقطعين  (هيبو) وتعنى تحت، و  (ستاسيس) وتعنى قائم أو واقف وبهذا فإن كلمة (هيبوستاسيس) تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتياً معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو طبيعة.

وكلمة اوسيا ουσια في اليوناني القديم تعني اسم انيا اي كائن وتساوي في الانجليزية being وتترجم لاتيني الي essentia اي الاساس وحديثا تترجم في الانجليزيه الي essence وهي تعني كيان والجوهر والماهية والذات وتستخدم ايضا بمعني طبيعه


ولشرح ذات الله اقدر ان اقول لا يقدر احد ان يعرف الله كل المعرفه لاننا مقيدين بنطاق المحدود لاننا في قيد المادة فلن نستطيع ان ندرك ادراك كامل للغير محدود لان الماده لا تحده وحتي اللغه البشريه غير كافيه للتعبير عن الله وهي عاجزه عن ان تصفه لانها لغه محدوده لاتكفي ان تعطي مدلولات تشرح اللامحدود

والحقائق اللاهوتيه هي فوق العقل ولكن ليست ضد العقل فتفهم بامثله مع فرق التشبيه وفرق الحقائق العلميه عن الحقائق الايمانية

وهذا ما قاله معلمنا بولس

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 13: 12

فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ، فِي لُغْزٍ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ.

فاستطيع ان اصف الله بعقلي المحدود بانه اله واحد وحيد

سفر التثنية 6: 4

«اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

وهو غير محدود

سفر الملوك الأول 8: 27

لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ؟

ازلي ابدي

سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 16: 36

مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَقَالَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ: «آمِينَ» وَسَبَّحُوا الرَّبَّ.

سفر المزامير 90: 2

مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُولَدَ الْجِبَالُ، أَوْ أَبْدَأْتَ الأَرْضَ وَالْمَسْكُونَةَ، مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَنْتَ اللهُ.

سفر المزامير 93: 2

كُرْسِيُّكَ مُثْبَتَةٌ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ أَنْتَ.

فهو اله واحد ازلي غير متجزئ موجود لكماله في كل مكان

فالله وحدانية موجود وحدانيه عاقل وحدانيه حي

ونؤمن بان الله الواحد هو له ثلاث خواص ذاتيه قائم عليها الذات الالهية الوجود والعقل الناطق والحياه

والوجود واصل الوجود هو الاب لان بدون وجود يصبح في فكرنا الله غير موجود وهذا خطأ

والعقل هو الابن وبدون العقل يكون الله غير غاقل وهذا خطأ

والحياه بالروح القدس وبدون الروح القدس لا يكون اله حي وهذا ايضا خطأ

وايمانا بالله الواحد في الثالوث لايعني اننا نؤمن بثلاث الهة لانه ذات واحد جوهر واحد وساتي الي هذا التعبير لاحقا

ويوجد تعبيرات كثيره جدا عن الثالوث من اول التكوين 1 الي اخر سفر الرؤيا ليس المجال الان قد افرد لها ملف اخر

ولكن الان استخدم تعبيرات البابا اثاناسيوس في شرح الثالوث في نقاط وهي


1كل من ابتغى الخلاص ,وجب عليه قبل كل شيء أن يتمسك بالإيمان الجامع العام للكنيسة المسيحيّة.

2كل من لا يحفظ هذا الإيمان ,دون إفساد ,يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً.

3هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن تعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ,وثالوثاً في توحيد.

4لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر.

5إن للآب أقنوماً ,وللابن أقنوماً ,وللروح القدس أقنوماً.

6ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد ومجد متساوٍ ,وجلال أبدي معاً.

7كما هو الآب ,كذلك الابن ,كذلك الروح القدس.

8الآب غير مخلوق ,والابن غير مخلوق ,والروح القدس غير مخلوق.

9الآب غير محدود ,والابن غير محدود ,والروح القدس غير محدود.

10الآب سرمد ,والابن سرمد ,والروح القدس سرمد.

11ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين ,بل سرمد واحد.

12وكذلك ليس ثلاثة غير مخلوقين ,ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين ,بل واحد غير مخلوق وواحد غير محدود.

13وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل ,والابن ضابط الكل ,والروح ضابط الكل.

14ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطي الكل ,بل واحد ضابط الكل.

15وهكذا الآب إله ,والابن إله ,والروح القدس إله.

16ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة ,بل إله واحد.

17وهكذا الآب رب ,والابن رب ,والروح القدس رب.

18ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب ,بل رب واحد.

19وكما أن الحق المسيحي يكلّفنا أن نعترف بأن كلاً من هذه الأقانيم بذاته إله ورب.

20كذلك الدين الجامع ,ينهانا عن أن نقول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة وثلاثة أرباب.

21فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد ,ولا مخلوق ,ولا مولود.

22والابن من الآب وحده ,غير مصنوع ,ولا مخلوق ,بل مولود.

23والروح القدس من الآب والابن ,ليس مخلوق ولا مولود بل منبثق.

24فإذاً آب واحد لا ثلاثة آباء ,وابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء ,وروح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس.

25ليس في هذا الثالوث من هو قبل غيره أو بعده ولا من هو أكبر ولا أصغر منه.

26ولكن جميع الأقانيم سرمديون معاً ومتساوون.

27ولذلك في جميع ما ذُكر ,يجب أن نعبد الوحدانية في ثالوث ,والثالوث في وحدانية.

28إذاً من شاء أن يَخْلُص عليه أن يتأكد هكذا في الثالوث.

29وأيضاً يلزم له الخلاص أن يؤمن كذلك بأمانة بتجسُّد ربنا يسوع المسيح.

30لأن الإيمان المستقيم هو أن نؤمن ونقرّ بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله ,هو إله وإنسان.

31هو إله من جوهر الآب ,مولود قبل الدهور،وإنسان من جوهر أمه مولود في هذا الدهر.

32إله تام وإنسان تام ,كائن بنفس ناطقة وجسد بشري.

33مساوٍ للآب بحسب لاهوته ,ودون الآب بحسب ناسوته.

34وهو وإن يكن إلهاً وإنساناً ,إنما هو مسيح واحد لا اثنان.

35ولكن واحد ,ليس باستحالة لاهوته إلى جسد ,بل باتِّخاذ الناسوت إلى اللاهوت.

36واحد في الجملة ,لا باختلاط الجوهر ,بل بوحدانية الأقنوم.

37لأنه كما أن النفس الناطقة والجسد إنسان واحد ,كذلك الإله والإنسان مسيح واحد.

38هو الذي تألم لأجل خلاصنا ,ونزل إلى الهاوية - أي عالم الأرواح - وقام أيضاً في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات.

39وصعد إلى السماء وهو جالس عن يمين الآب الضابط الكل.

40ومن هناك يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات.

41الذي عند مجيئه يقوم أيضاً جميع البشر بأجسادهم ,ويؤدُّون حساباً عن أعمالهم الخاصة.

42فالذين فعلوا الصالحات ,يدخلون الحياة الأبدية ,والذين عملوا السيئات يدخلون النار الأبدية.

43هذا هو الإيمان الجامع ,الذي لا يقدر الإنسان أن يخلص بدون أن يؤمن به بأمانة ويقين.


وظللت النقاط السبع لانها تجاوب علي السؤال الذي بدات به بوضوح شديد

لان الاب هذا لقبه وهو غير مخلوق ولا مولود ولا منبثق فالابن يلقبه بالاب والروح القدس يلقبه بالاب رغم ان الروح القدس غير مولود من الاب

ولان الابن مولود من الاب الابن الوحيد فهو غير مخلوق ولا منبثق والاب يلقبه بالابن والروح القدس يلقبه بالابن رغم ان الابن غير مولود من الروح القدس

والروح القدس منبثق من الاب غير مولود وغير مخلوق ويلقبه الاب بالروح القدس والابن ايضا بالاروح القدس

ولهذا السؤال انه لان الابن والروح القدس يلقبوا الاب بلقب الاب لا يدل علي ان الاب له ابنين بل ابن وحيد لانه كما ان الروح يلقب الابن بلقب الابن رغم ان الابن غير مولود من الروح القدس

ولهذا فهو سؤال به استنتاج خطأ واعتقد ان الصوره اتضحت


اعود الي النقطه الثانيه وهي ايضا هامة الفرق بين الاقنوم والجوهر, وخلاصة ما تقدم أن الله في المسيحيّة واحد ,وإن كان اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,أي جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم ,غير أن الجوهر غير مقسوم. فليس لكلٍ من الأقانيم جزء خاص منه ,بل لكل أقنوم كمال الجوهر الواحد نظير الآخر.

والله لا يتجزء وغير مركب من اجزاء

والابن له كل ما للاب ولكن الابن ليس اب والاب له كل ما للابن ولكن الاب ليس ابن والابن له كل ما للروح القدس ولكن الابن ليس الروح القدس والروح القدس له كل ما للاب والابن ولكن الروح القدس ليس ابا او ابنا

اذا فهل تعبير اقنوم مساوي ومرادف للجوهر ام لا ؟

الحقيقه الاجابه علي هذا الامر تحتاج تركيز لاننا جميعا نعرف ان الاقنوم ليس له جزء من الجوهر ولكن لكل اقنوم كمال الجوهر

ولهذا عندما اتكلم عن الهيبوستيزيس او الاقنوم استطيع ان استخدم كلمة اوسيا او الجوهر كمرادف له لان الاقنوم يمثل كل الجوهر

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1: 3

الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،

ος ων απαυγασμα της δοξης και χαρακτηρ της υποστασεως αυτου φερων τε τα παντα τω ρηματι της δυναμεως αυτου δι εαυτου καθαρισμον ποιησαμενος των αμαρτιων ημων εκαθισεν εν δεξια της μεγαλωσυνης εν υψηλοις

وشرحت سابقا معني الهيبوستيزيس وهو القائم عليه الجوهر

ولان الاقنوم له ملئ الجوهر فاستطيع ان ااقول ان الهيبوستيزيس ( اقنوم ) مرادف اوسيا ( جوهر ) ولهذا البابا اثناسيوس كان يستخدمها كمترادفات لشرح الاقنوم


ولكن ان تكلمت علي الجوهر فالجوهر ( اوسيا ) لا يساوي اقنوم لان الجوهر قائم علي ثلاث اقانيم وليس اقنوم الواحد ولهذا لا استطيع ان اقول ان الجوهر مرادف للاقنوم

اذا الاقنوم مرادف للجوهر ولكن الجوهر غير مرادف لاقنوم

ولهذا اقول ان الابن ( المسيح ) هو الله ولكن الله ليس هو الابن فقط ( المسيح هو الله ولكن الله ليس هو المسيح فقط )

وفى التجسد نؤمن ونعلِّم بالأقنوم الواحد. وفى الثالوث نؤمن بجوهر إلهى واحد وليس بأقنوم واحد بل بثلاثة أقانيم لها نفس الجوهر الإلهى الواحد. وعبارة "هوموأوسيون تو باتير" (اليونانية) الموجودة فى قانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى ترجمتها الدقيقة هى: "له نفس ذات جوهر الآب" أى أن أقنوم الابن حينما وُلد منذ الأزل أى قبل كل الدهور من الآب فإنه لم يولد بجوهر مختلف، بل أنه قد وُلد أزلياً بغير انفصال وبنفس الجوهر الذى للآب، وهذا يعنى وحدانية الجوهر الإلهى، ونفس الأمر ينطبق على الروح القدس ولكن بالانبثاق وليس بالولادة.

وكل ما قدمته حتي الان لا يصف حقيقة الله لانه اعلي من ان ندركه ولهذا قال المسيح

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 12

إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ، فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟

فالروح القدس هو الذي ارشد الاباء في هذه الشروحات لان

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 10

فَأَعْلَنَهُ اللهُ لَنَا نَحْنُ بِرُوحِهِ. لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ يَفْحَصُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أَعْمَاقَ اللهِ.

ولكن كل هذا فقط ندرك بعض الادراك ونعرف بعض المعرفه اما كل المعرفه فستكون في ملكوت السموات لان الله غير محدود ولاادراك الله الغير محدود سنحتاج زمن لا محدود لمعرفة الغير محدود

فمعرفة الله هو اجمل واحلي واعظم متعه وهي التي سنقضي فيها الابديه الغير محدوده


واكتفي بهذا القدر واعتزر ان كنت اسات التعبير او لم يسعفني بعض الالفاظ




واخيرا بعد ما اعانني الله ان اكتبه في هل اثبت الكتاب المقدس لاهوت المسيح ام لا

واعتقد انه بوضوح قدم لنا الكتاب المقدس بعهديه لاهوت المسيح بطريقه قاطعه

هذا بالاضافه الي انه يوجد اثبات للاهوت المسيح من كل اصحاح من الكتاب المقدس ولكن ما قدمت فقط ليجعل الرافضين يحملون مسؤلية رفضهم ومن يريد ان يسمع ينقذ نفسه قبل ان يسمع مقولة انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان



والمجد لله دائما










المراجع

الكتب

Taught By Apostle Rabbi Moshe Y. Koniuchowsky

كتابات التلمود البابلي

Exploring the legacy of the rationalist medieval Torah scholars

Eisenberg, Ronald L. The JPS Guide to Jewish Traditions. The Jewish Publication Society

Rabbis Drs. Andrew Goldstein & Charles H Middleburgh, ed (2003)

The Shekhinah in Judaism
The Hebrew Goddess, Raphael Patai (Wayne State University Press)
Hymn to the Sabbath by Rabbi Isaac Luria, the 16th century Kabbalist
Extensive collection of studies on the feminine aspect of the Shekinah/Holy Spirit as it relates to men and women both being created in the image and likeness of the Godhead, and Christ being the literally begotten Son of God
The Autiot of the Shekinah by Carlo Suares
Shekinah Retreat Centre
The dead sea scrolles

Textual criticism of the hebro bible

The dead sea scrolles translation

Religious law

مواقع

الموسوعه اليهودية

موقع مهمة الاحصاء اليهودي

http://jewishcountermissionary.blogspot.com/

موقع اسرار شعب اليهود ( موقع يهودي )

موقع الوكبيديا

موقع راشبي

www.rashbi.org

موقع توراه

http://www.torah.org/

موقع تفسير الربوات

مكتبة شابد

قواميس

قاموس سترونج

قاموس برون

قاموس ثيور

قاموس ديفيد ايلون

قاموس بابيليون

كتاب نبوات اليهود

تفسير محنايم

Jewish for jesus

وكل من تعلمت منه كلمة منفعه





iFriberg, T., Friberg, B., & Miller, N. F. (2000). Vol. 4: Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Baker's Greek New Testament library (240). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.



n.n. noun, or nouns



masc.; ≡ masc. masculine



DBLHebr 3363, 3378, 123, 1251; DBLHebr Swanson, A Dictionary of Biblical Languages With Semantic Domains: Hebrew (Old Testament)



Str 2962; Str Strong’s Lexicon



TDNT 3.1039—TDNT Kittel, Theological Dictionary of the New Testament



LN 12.9 LN Louw-Nida Greek-English Lexicon



+), see 5112+ I have cited every reference in regard to this lexeme discussed under this definition.



iiSwanson, J. (1997). Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains : Greek (New Testament) (electronic ed.) (DBLG 3261, #6). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems, Inc.



gen. gen (genitive)



OT OT (Old Testament)



Hebr. Jehovah. Also from Hebr (Hebrew)



Sept.: Ex. 21:28, 29, 34); master or head of a house (Matt. 15:27; Mark 13:35; Sept.: Ex. 22:8); of persons, servants, slaves (Matt. 10:24; 24:45, 46, 48, 50; Acts 16:16, 19; Rom. 14:4; Eph. 6:5, 9; Col. 3:22; 4:1; Sept.: Gen. 24:9f.; Judg. 19:11). Spoken of a husband (1 Pet. 3:6; Sept.: Gen. 18:12). Followed by the gen. of thing and without the art., lord, master of something and having absolute authority over it, e.g., master of the harvest (Matt. 9:38; Luke 10:2); master of the Sabbath (Matt. 12:8; Mark 2:28).Sept (Septuagint)



cf. Sept.: 2 Chr. 36:23; Ezra 1:2; Neh. 1:5]).cf (compare, comparison)



iiiZodhiates, S. (2000, c1992, c1993). The complete word study dictionary : New Testament (electronic ed.) (G2962). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.



iv

Friberg, T., Friberg, B., & Miller, N. F. (2000). Vol. 4: Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Baker's Greek New Testament library (255). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 يوليو 2011)

*
هل العدد الذي يقول فيه السيد المسيح لان اباكم واحد الذي في السموات ينفي ام يثبت لاهوت المسيح ؟ متي 23: 9
​

Holy_bible_1



الشبهة

أما أنتم فلا تدعوا سيدي، لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح و أنتم جميعا أخوة، ولا تدعوا لكم أبـاً على الأرض، لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات ".


قلت: المعروف أنه في لغة الإنجيل، كثيرا ما يعبر عن الله بالآب، و هنا كذلك، فقول عيسى عليه السلام " لا تدعوا لكم أبـا على الأرض لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات " يعنى ليس لكم إله إلا الله وحده الذي في السماوات، و هذا صريح في نفي ألوهية كل أحد ممن هو على الأرض، و يدخل في هذا النفي المسيح كذلك لكونه على الأرض.


و يؤكد ذلك أيضا الاقتصار على وصف المسيح بالسيد و المعلم و عدم وصفه بالإلـه.



الرد



ارجو الرجوع الي ملف لا تدعوا لكم ابا علي الارض الذي شرحت فيه معني العدد ولقب ابونا وغيره من الالقاب

اما عن الشبهة الثانية الاسلاميه فساقسم الرد الي

هل المسيح علي الارض فقط

هل الله هو الاب فقط

سياق الكلام



وابدا اولا بجزء ان المشكك يعتمد علي بما ان المسيح علي الارض اذا فهو ليس الله الظاهر في الجسد فهو يقول

و هذا صريح في نفي ألوهية كل أحد ممن هو على الأرض، و يدخل في هذا النفي المسيح كذلك لكونه على الأرض.

فهل المسيح علي الارض فقط ؟

الم يقل المسيح

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.



فهو يقول انه رغم وجوده علي الارض وانه نزل من السماء الا انه ملئ السموات والارض فهو ايضا حاليا في السماء وهو يتكلم بصيغة الاستمرارية

فهل هناك بشر يقدر ان يقول انه علي الارض وفي السماء في ان واحد ؟

( ومن يشكك في هذا العدد فقد افردت له ملف كامل مؤكد دقته )



الم يقل المسيح

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 18

اَللهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلابْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ



وقال الذي هو في حضن الاب وليس الذي كان في حضر الان فهو يستخد صيغه استمراريه ايضا وليس صيغه في الماضي



الم يقل عن نفسه في العهد القديم

سفر الأمثال 30: 4

مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟



فهو يصعد وينزل وايضا في كل مكان



الم يشرح الاعداد السابقه معلمنا بولس الرسول ويقول

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 10: 6

وَأَمَّا الْبِرُّ الَّذِي بِالإِيمَانِ فَيَقُولُ هكَذَا: «لاَ تَقُلْ فِي قَلْبِكَ: مَنْ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟» أَيْ لِيُحْدِرَ الْمَسِيحَ،



فهو الذي في السماء وظهر علي الارض



الم يشرح لنا ايضا الكتاب المقدس ويقول انه سماوي

إنجيل يوحنا 6
33 لأَنَّ خُبْزَ اللهِ هُوَ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ الْوَاهِبُ حَيَاةً لِلْعَالَمِ».
34 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعْطِنَا فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ هذَا الْخُبْزَ».
35 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ. مَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ يَجُوعُ، وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِي فَلاَ يَعْطَشُ أَبَدًا.
36 وَلكِنِّي قُلْتُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمُونِي، وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ.
37 كُلُّ مَا يُعْطِينِي الآبُ فَإِلَيَّ يُقْبِلُ، وَمَنْ يُقْبِلْ إِلَيَّ لاَ أُخْرِجْهُ خَارِجًا.
38 لأَنِّي قَدْ نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لَيْسَ لأَعْمَلَ مَشِيئَتِي، بَلْ مَشِيئَةَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
39 وَهذِهِ مَشِيئَةُ الآبِ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا أَعْطَانِي لاَ أُتْلِفُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا، بَلْ أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.
40 لأَنَّ هذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي: أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَرَى الابْنَ وَيُؤْمِنُ بِهِ تَكُونُ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ».
41 فَكَانَ الْيَهُودُ يَتَذَمَّرُونَ عَلَيْهِ لأَنَّهُ قَالَ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ».
42 وَقَالُوا: «أَلَيْسَ هذَا هُوَ يَسُوعَ بْنَ يُوسُفَ، الَّذِي نَحْنُ عَارِفُونَ بِأَبِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ؟ فَكَيْفَ يَقُولُ هذَا: إِنِّي نَزَلْتُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ؟»

43 فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لاَ تَتَذَمَّرُوا فِيمَا بَيْنَكُمْ.
44 لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُقْبِلَ إِلَيَّ إِنْ لَمْ يَجْتَذِبْهُ الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ.
45 إِنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ: وَيَكُونُ الْجَمِيعُ مُتَعَلِّمِينَ مِنَ اللهِ. فَكُلُّ مَنْ سَمِعَ مِنَ الآبِ وَتَعَلَّمَ يُقْبِلُ إِلَيَّ.
46 لَيْسَ أَنَّ أَحَدًا رَأَى الآبَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي مِنَ اللهِ. هذَا قَدْ رَأَى الآبَ.
47 اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ.
48 أَنَا هُوَ خُبْزُ الْحَيَاةِ.
49 آبَاؤُكُمْ أَكَلُوا الْمَنَّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَمَاتُوا.
50 هذَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ النَّازِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، لِكَيْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ الإِنْسَانُ وَلاَ يَمُوتَ.
51 أَنَا هُوَ الْخُبْزُ الْحَيُّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. إِنْ أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ هذَا الْخُبْزِ يَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. وَالْخُبْزُ الَّذِي أَنَا أُعْطِي هُوَ جَسَدِي الَّذِي أَبْذِلُهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ حَيَاةِ الْعَالَمِ».



الم يشرح ايضا هذا الكلام معلمنا بولس ويؤكد ان الرب النازل من السماء ؟

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 47

الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ.



الم يؤكد انه رغم انه ظاهر علي الارض وهو ايضا في السماء فهو سيصعد الي السماء امامهم

انجيل يوحنا 6

62 فَإِنْ رَأَيْتُمُ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ صَاعِدًا إِلَى حَيْثُ كَانَ أَوَّلاً!



ورغم انه سيصعد الي السماء ولكنه في نفس الوقت سيكون مع كل اولاده علي الارض في جميع انحاء الارض

إنجيل متى 28: 20

وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.



إنجيل متى 18: 20

لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».



الم يقول الكتاب عنه انه الرب الذي ارتفع الي السماء ولكنه ايضا يعمل مع اولاده ليثبتهم في كل مكان وطول الزمان ؟

انجيل مرقس 16

19 ثُمَّ إِنَّ الرَّبَّ بَعْدَمَا كَلَّمَهُمُ ارْتَفَعَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَجَلَسَ عَنْ يَمِينِ اللهِ.
20 وَأَمَّا هُمْ فَخَرَجُوا وَكَرَزُوا فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ، وَالرَّبُّ يَعْمَلُ مَعَهُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُ الْكَلاَمَ بِالآيَاتِ التَّابِعَةِ. آمِينَ.



الم يؤكد انه صعد ليملاء الكل

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس 4: 10

اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضًا فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلأَ الْكُلَّ.



الم يؤكد ان هو الله الذي فدي العالم بدمه ؟

سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 28

اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ.



فكيف بعد كل هذا يتجرأ احدهم قائلا ان المسيح ارضي فقط ؟؟؟؟؟



هذا فقط علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر ردا علي ادعاؤه بان بما ان المسيح ارضي فهو ليس الله الذي في السماء



ثانيا هل الله هو الاب فقط كما ادعي المشكك ؟


الم يقل المسيح بوضوح انه هو الاب واحد

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 30

أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».



واحد في كل شيئ

واحد في الكرامه

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 23

لِكَيْ يُكْرِمَ الْجَمِيعُ الابْنَ كَمَا يُكْرِمُونَ الآبَ. مَنْ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الابْنَ لاَ يُكْرِمُ الآبَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَهُ.



واحد في العمل

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 17

فَأَجَابَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «أَبِي يَعْمَلُ حَتَّى الآنَ وَأَنَا أَعْمَلُ».



انجيل يوحنا 14

14: 10 الست تؤمن اني انا في الاب و الاب في الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الاب الحال في هو يعمل الاعمال





واحد في المعرفه

إنجيل يوحنا 8: 19

فَقَالُوا لَهُ: «أَيْنَ هُوَ أَبُوكَ؟» أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «لَسْتُمْ تَعْرِفُونَنِي أَنَا وَلاَ أَبِي. لَوْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا».



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 7

لَوْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ عَرَفْتُمُونِي لَعَرَفْتُمْ أَبِي أَيْضًا. وَمِنَ الآنَ تَعْرِفُونَهُ وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ».



وحدة الايمان

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 1

«لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ. أَنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللهِ فَآمِنُوا بِي.



وحدة الرؤيا

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 9

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَانًا هذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ، فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ: أَرِنَا الآبَ؟



وحدة الملكية

إنجيل يوحنا 17: 10

وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ، وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي، وَأَنَا مُمَجَّدٌ فِيهِمْ.



إنجيل يوحنا 16: 15

كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي. لِهذَا قُلْتُ إِنَّهُ يَأْخُذُ مِمَّا لِي وَيُخْبِرُكُمْ.



وحدة السلطان

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 21

لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ يُقِيمُ الأَمْوَاتَ وَيُحْيِي، كَذلِكَ الابْنُ أَيْضًا يُحْيِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ.



وحدة القدرة علي الخلق

إنجيل يوحنا 1: 3

كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ، وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 10

كَانَ فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَكُوِّنَ الْعَالَمُ بِهِ، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ الْعَالَمُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 8: 6

لكِنْ لَنَا إِلهٌ وَاحِدٌ: الآبُ الَّذِي مِنْهُ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ لَهُ. وَرَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ: يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ، الَّذِي بِهِ جَمِيعُ الأَشْيَاءِ، وَنَحْنُ بِهِ.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1:
2 كَلَّمَنَا فِي هذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ، الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضًا عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ،
3 الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،



وحدة اعطاء الحياه

إنجيل يوحنا 14: 6

قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.



رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 20

وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هذَا هُوَ الإِلهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.



وحدة مغفرة الخطايا

انجيل متي 9

2 وَإِذَا مَفْلُوجٌ يُقَدِّمُونَهُ إِلَيْهِ مَطْرُوحًا عَلَى فِرَاشٍ. فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعُ إِيمَانَهُمْ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «ثِقْ يَا بُنَيَّ. مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ».
3 وَإِذَا قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ قَدْ قَالُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ: «هذَا يُجَدِّفُ!»
4 فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ، فَقَالَ: «لِمَاذَا تُفَكِّرُونَ بِالشَّرِّ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟
5 أَيُّمَا أَيْسَرُ، أَنْ يُقَالَ: مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكَ خَطَايَاكَ، أَمْ أَنْ يُقَالَ: قُمْ وَامْشِ؟
6 وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ: «قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ!»
7 فَقَامَ وَمَضَى إِلَى بَيْتِهِ.



سفر أعمال الرسل 20: 28

اِحْتَرِزُوا اِذًا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلِجَمِيعِ الرَّعِيَّةِ الَّتِي أَقَامَكُمُ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ فِيهَا أَسَاقِفَةً، لِتَرْعَوْا كَنِيسَةَ اللهِ الَّتِي اقْتَنَاهَا بِدَمِهِ.



وحدة الدينونه والجزاء

إنجيل يوحنا 5: 22

لأَنَّ الآبَ لاَ يَدِينُ أَحَدًا، بَلْ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ الدَّيْنُونَةِ لِلابْنِ،



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 16

وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.



إنجيل متى 16: 27

فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ سَوْفَ يَأْتِي فِي مَجْدِ أَبِيهِ مَعَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ، وَحِينَئِذٍ يُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ عَمَلِهِ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 22: 12

«وَهَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعًا وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ.



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 14: 10

وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ، فَلِمَاذَا تَدِينُ أَخَاكَ؟ أَوْ أَنْتَ أَيْضًا، لِمَاذَا تَزْدَرِي بِأَخِيكَ؟ لأَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا سَوْفَ نَقِفُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ،


رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 10

لأَنَّهُ لاَبُدَّ أَنَّنَا جَمِيعًا نُظْهَرُ أَمَامَ كُرْسِيِّ الْمَسِيحِ، لِيَنَالَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مَا كَانَ بِالْجَسَدِ بِحَسَبِ مَا صَنَعَ، خَيْرًا كَانَ أَمْ شَرًّا



وحدة المجد

إنجيل يوحنا 11: 4

فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ، قَالَ: «هذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ، بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللهِ، لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللهِ بِهِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 17: 5

وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ.



رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4: 11

إِنْ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَقْوَالِ اللهِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ، لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.



رسالة يهوذا1

21 وَاحْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ فِي مَحَبَّةِ اللهِ، مُنْتَظِرِينَ رَحْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ لِلْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.
22 وَارْحَمُوا الْبَعْضَ مُمَيِّزِينَ،
23 وَخَلِّصُوا الْبَعْضَ بِالْخَوْفِ، مُخْتَطِفِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ، مُبْغِضِينَ حَتَّى الثَّوْبَ الْمُدَنَّسَ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ.
24 وَالْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَحْفَظَكُمْ غَيْرَ عَاثِرِينَ، وَيُوقِفَكُمْ أَمَامَ مَجْدِهِ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ فِي الابْتِهَاجِ،
25 الإِلهُ الْحَكِيمُ الْوَحِيدُ مُخَلِّصُنَا، لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالْعَظَمَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ، الآنَ وَإِلَى كُلِّ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.



وحدة اللامحدودية

إنجيل متى 18: 20

لأَنَّهُ حَيْثُمَا اجْتَمَعَ اثْنَانِ أَوْ ثَلاَثَةٌ بِاسْمِي فَهُنَاكَ أَكُونُ فِي وَسْطِهِمْ».



إنجيل يوحنا 3: 13

وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ إِلاَّ الَّذِي نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ، ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ.



وحدة الازليه الابدية

سفر دانيال 7

13 «كُنْتُ أَرَى فِي رُؤَى اللَّيْلِ وَإِذَا مَعَ سُحُبِ السَّمَاءِ مِثْلُ ابْنِ إِنْسَانٍ أَتَى وَجَاءَ إِلَى الْقَدِيمِ الأَيَّامِ، فَقَرَّبُوهُ قُدَّامَهُ.
14 فَأُعْطِيَ سُلْطَانًا وَمَجْدًا وَمَلَكُوتًا لِتَتَعَبَّدَ لَهُ كُلُّ الشُّعُوبِ وَالأُمَمِ وَالأَلْسِنَةِ. سُلْطَانُهُ سُلْطَانٌ أَبَدِيٌّ مَا لَنْ يَزُولَ، وَمَلَكُوتُهُ مَا لاَ يَنْقَرِضُ.



سفر ميخا 5: 2

«أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».



إنجيل متى 28: 20

وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ. وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ». آمِينَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 1: 15

يُوحَنَّا شَهِدَ لَهُ وَنَادَى قِائِلاً: «هذَا هُوَ الَّذِي قُلْتُ عَنْهُ: إِنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي صَارَ قُدَّامِي، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَبْلِي».



إنجيل يوحنا 8: 58

قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ».



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 13: 8

يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ هُوَ هُوَ أَمْسًا وَالْيَوْمَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 8

«أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ» يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ الْكَائِنُ وَالَّذِي كَانَ وَالَّذِي يَأْتِي، الْقَادِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.



سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 6

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.



وحدة التكلم من خلال البشر

إنجيل لوقا 21: 15

لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.


انجيل متي 10

19 فَمَتَى أَسْلَمُوكُمْ فَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا كَيْفَ أَوْ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ، لأَنَّكُمْ تُعْطَوْنَ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ،
20 لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلْ رُوحُ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ فِيكُمْ.


إنجيل مرقس 13: 11

فَمَتَى سَاقُوكُمْ لِيُسَلِّمُوكُمْ، فَلاَ تَعْتَنُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ بِمَا تَتَكَلَّمُونَ وَلاَ تَهْتَمُّوا، بَلْ مَهْمَا أُعْطِيتُمْ فِي تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ فَبِذلِكَ تَكَلَّمُوا. لأَنْ لَسْتُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُتَكَلِّمِينَ بَلِ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ.



وحدة الكيان

إنجيل يوحنا 10: 38

وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَعْمَلُ، فَإِنْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِي فَآمِنُوا بِالأَعْمَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفُوا وَتُؤْمِنُوا أَنَّ الآبَ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ».



إنجيل يوحنا 14: 10

أَلَسْتَ تُؤْمِنُ أَنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ؟ الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي أُكَلِّمُكُمْ بِهِ لَسْتُ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ مِنْ نَفْسِي، لكِنَّ الآبَ الْحَالَّ فِيَّ هُوَ يَعْمَلُ الأَعْمَالَ.



إنجيل يوحنا 17: 21

لِيَكُونَ الْجَمِيعُ وَاحِدًا، كَمَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيكَ، لِيَكُونُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا وَاحِدًا فِينَا، لِيُؤْمِنَ الْعَالَمُ أَنَّكَ أَرْسَلْتَنِي.



إنجيل يوحنا 10: 30

أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ».



رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل كولوسي 2: 9

فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيًّا.



وايضا الثالوث اله واحد

إنجيل متى 28: 19

فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.



باسم وليس باسماء

رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 7

فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.



فهو اله واحد



فكيف بعد كل هذا يقول المشكك ان الله هو الاب فقط ؟

الله هو الاب والاب والروح القدس اله واحد امين

وهو الاب العامل بالابن في الروح القدس

وهو الله الكائن بذاته الخالق بكلمته الحي بروحه

فنحن نؤمن باله واحد الاب والاب والروح القدس اله واحد امين



ثالثا سياق الكلام



لمحه تاريخيه اولا

كان الكتبه والفريسيين يحبون لقب اب ولهذا نجد كثيرين منهم يطلقون علي انفسهم ابا مثل

Abba Saul, or "Father" Saul  Pirke Abot, c. 2. sect. 8.

; Abba Jose ben Jochanan, a man of Jerusalem (o), T. Bab. Yebamot, fol. 53. 2.

Abba Chanan (p), Ib. fol. 64. 1.

Abba Chelphetha, a man of the village of Hananiah (q); T. Bab. Bava Metzia, fol. 94. 1. & Bava Bathra. fol. 56. 2

Abba Gorion (r), Massech Sopherim, c. 15. sect. 10.

وكان يوصف لقب ابا باسم

לשון כבוד כמו רבי

وهو يعني اسم الكرامه

Name of honor

وايضا يقال عنه

אבות הכל

اي ابو الكل

The father of all

وكان لقب يوحي بان حامله احكم واقوي سلطه من رابي , وحامل هذا اللقب كان يجب ان تنحني له كل الرؤس ويعتمد عليه الكل في المشوره

ووصلوا لدرجة انهم نسوا ان الله الذي هو في السموات هو ابو الكل

ولم يقبلو الرب يسوع المسيح وهو الله الظاهر في الجسد امامهم صاحب الحكمه والسلطان الحقيقي وليس المزيف مثلهم

فلهذا

لم يقل هذا السيد المسيح انكارا للاهوته بل هو في الحقيقه اثبات للاهوته لانه هو من له السلطان فقال الرب يسوع المسيح مكلما التلاميذ عن خطايا الكتبه والفريسيين فهم يحبون المتكا الاول والتحيات والالقاب عن دون وجه حق فالمسيح كان يتكلم عن الكتبة والفريسيين وكان ينتقد ممارستهم وتعليمهم، وكيفية انهم يطلبون ان يلقبوا باب وسيد ومعلم بدون تواضع منهم وبدون استحقاق

انجيل متي 23

7 والتحيات في الأسواق ، وأن يدعوهم الناس: سيدي، سيدي



رغم انهم يعلمون تعليمهم الشخصي وليس تعليم موسي الحقيقي فاصبح هذه الالقاب القاب لتعليمهم الشخصي بانفصالهم عن تعاليم الله والناموس الحقيقي

ومن هنا يبدا الرب يسوع المسيح في شرح لتلاميذه ماذا يجب ان يتحاشوا لكي لا يصبحوا مثل الكتبه والفريسيين في حب التظاهر والتفاخر فيقول لهم

8 وأما أنتم فلا تدعوا سيدي، لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح، وأنتم جميعا إخوة

9 ولا تدعوا لكم أبا على الأرض، لأن أباكم واحد الذي في السماوات

10 ولا تدعوا معلمين، لأن معلمكم واحد المسيح



فيطلب منهم شيئ واضح وهو ان لا يدعوا اي شخص بعيدا عن المسيح سيد روحي ولكن الاخوه في الايمان فقط ومن يكون سيد للاخوه من خلال المسيح هو الذي يلقب بمعلم لان المعلم الواحد الحقيقي هو شخص الرب يسوع المسيح

ولا تدعوا لكم ابا من الكتبه والفريسيين لانهم لا يستحقون هذا اللقب ولكن الاب الروحي الحقيقي هو واحد وهو الرب يسوع المسيح



اذا فسياق الكلام هو لا ينفي عن نفسه الالوهية ولقب اب ولكن يقول هو السيد وهو الاب وهو المعلم


فالفكره اتضحت انه ليس اللقب في حد ذاته ينفيه عن نفسه ولكن هو الوحيد المستحق هذا اللقب ويوضح ان الكتبه والفريسيين هم الذين لا يستحقون هذا اللقب

وكما شرحت سابقا في ملف لاتدعوا لكم ابا علي الارض انه سمح للتلاميذ بان يلقبوا من خلاله وبسلطانه وبحلوله وبعمله معهم بهذا اللقب فكيف لا يكون هو صاحب هذا اللقب ؟

ايعطي شيئ للتلاميذ هو لا يمتلكه ؟


المسيح لا يقصد إلغاء الألقاب بل أراد أن نلتقي بالقادة الروحيين خلاله شخصياً، ولا نرتبط بهم خلال التملق والمجاملات لان خارج المسيح يفقد الكاهن أبوّته الروحيّة، وتصير دعوته أبًا اغتصابًا، أمّا في المسيح فيحمل أبوة الله لأولاده، مختفيًا وراء الله نفسه، فيقدّم لهم ما هو لله لا ما هو لذاته فالرب يسوع المسيح هو صاحب هذا اللقب والسلطان يعطيه لمن يشاء

اذا فالعدد هو في الحقيقه اثبات للاهوته وليس نفيا



هل تعبير توما ربي والهي هو تعبير دهشه وليس اعتراف بلاهوت المسيح ؟ يوحنا 20: 28



Holy_bible_1



الشبهة



توما قال ربي والهي هو تعبير دهشة وزهول ويساوي تعبير

Oh my God

وهو صيغة تعجب لرؤيته ليسوع الذى وقف وسطهم فجأة وكثيرآ ما يقال ياالله عندما نفاجىء بشيىء أو بشخص لم نتوقع رؤيته ولهذا وضع جنبها علامة تعجب



الرد



اولا دعنا ندرس التراجم المختلفه ونري هل الذي ادعاه المشكك صحيح عن وجود علامة تعجب ام لا

الفانديك

28 أَجَابَ تُومَا وقال له «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».

ولا يوجد علامة تعجب وحتي لو استشهد احدهم بنسخه الكترونية ما فبالرجوع الي كل النسخ المطبوعه من فانديك ومن اقدمها من القرن التاسع عشر لايوجد فيها علامة تعجب



ولنتاكد نرجع للغه الاصليه والنسخ اليوناني



ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ Κύριός μου καὶ ὁ Θεός μου.

kai apekrithE o thOmas kai eipen autO o kurios mou kai o theos mou

ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed. with Diacritics
................................................................................ 
ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου.
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Greek Orthodox Church
................................................................................ 
καὶ ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· Ὁ Κύριός μου καὶ ὁ Θεός μου.
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Stephanus Textus Receptus (1550, with accents)
................................................................................ 
καὶ ἀπεκρίθη Ὁ Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort with Diacritics
................................................................................ 
ἀπεκρίθη Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ· ὁ κύριος μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου.
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Tischendorf 8th Ed.
................................................................................ 
απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Byzantine/Majority Text (2000)
................................................................................ 
και απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1550) 
................................................................................ 
και απεκριθη ο θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου 
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Textus Receptus (1894)
................................................................................ 
και απεκριθη ο θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort
................................................................................ 
απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου
................................................................................ 
ΚΑΤΑ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΝ 20:28 Greek NT: Westcott/Hort, UBS4 variants
................................................................................ 
απεκριθη θωμας και ειπεν αυτω ο κυριος μου και ο θεος μου



ولن تجد نسخه يوناني من جميع النسخ بها علامة التعجب المزعومة سواء التي تحتوي علي علامات التشكيل او لاتحتوي

Diacritics



المخطوطات

وابدا بالبردية 66

من القرن الثالث الميلادي



απεκριθη θω̣[μας] [και] [ειπεν] [αυ]τω ο κς̅ μου κ̣[αι] [ο] [θς̅] [μου]

وفي البداية اعتذر لعدم وضوحها



السينائية

من القرن الرابع

وصورتها



وصورة العدد مكبر





ولا يوجد اي علامة تعجب



الفاتيكانية

من القرن الرابع

وصورتها





وصورة العدد مكبر







وايضا لا يوجد اي علامة تعجب مما ادعوا



الاسكندرية

من القرن الخامس



وصورة العدد





وايضا مخطوطة واشنطون

من نهاية الرابع بداية الخامس

وصورتها



وصورة العدد





ومخطوطة بيزا

وهي من القرن الخامس

والشق اليوناني




واللاتيني





وغيرهم من المخطوطات بالمئات لهذا العدد ولا يحتوي اي منهم علي علامة التعجب المزعومة

فتاكدنا ان المخطوطات لا تحتوي علي علامة تعجب



ثانيا وهو الاهم

العدد لا يقتطع من سياق الكلام فهو كلام يوحنا البشير الذي يبشر بلاهوت المسيح من اول اصحاح ( في البدء كان الكلمه ) الي اخر اصحاح ( هذا هو التلميذ الذي يشهد بهذا ) وخلال الانجيل يشهد كثيرا جدا جدا بلاهوت المسيح ومن هذه الشهادات يخبر يوحنا الحبيب باعلان توما ايمانه بان يسوع المسيح هو ربه والهه

فاعتراف توما للمسيح (ربي والهي) هو امتداد لنفس الاعلان ان السيد المسيح بالفعل هو الله الظاهر في الجسد وهو الرب والله.


فهو يقول الكلام في سياق مهم جدا وهو بعد قيامة رب المجد ويوحنا يشهد بقيامته

20: 8 فحينئذ دخل ايضا التلميذ الاخر الذي جاء اولا الى القبر و راى فامن

20: 9 لانهم لم يكونوا بعد يعرفون الكتاب انه ينبغي ان يقوم من الاموات



وبعد ذلك يشهد بظهور رب المجد الي التلاميذ وسلطانه فوق الماده

20: 19 و لما كانت عشية ذلك اليوم و هو اول الاسبوع و كانت الابواب مغلقة حيث كان التلاميذ مجتمعين لسبب الخوف من اليهود جاء يسوع و وقف في الوسط و قال لهم سلام لكم

20: 20 و لما قال هذا اراهم يديه و جنبه ففرح التلاميذ اذ راوا الرب

اذا التلاميذ امنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح وهو قام من الاموات منتصرا علي الموت وامنوا بسلطانه وامنوا ان يسوع هو الرب يهوه الظاهر في الجسد ولهذا فرحوا اذ راوا الرب

20: 21 فقال لهم يسوع ايضا سلام لكم كما ارسلني الاب ارسلكم انا

20: 22 و لما قال هذا نفخ و قال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس

20: 23 من غفرتم خطاياه تغفر له و من امسكتم خطاياه امسكت

فهو ليس نبي فقط ولكن له السلطان علي المغفره ويسلم الكهنوت في ايدي تلاميذه ليقبوا الروح القدس ويتمموا سر الاعتراف

كل التلاميذ امنوا فيما عدا واحد وهو توما لانه لم يكن معهم

20: 24 اما توما احد الاثني عشر الذي يقال له التوام فلم يكن معهم حين جاء يسوع

20: 25 فقال له التلاميذ الاخرون قد راينا الرب فقال لهم ان لم ابصر في يديه اثر المسامير و اضع اصبعي في اثر المسامير و اضع يدي في جنبه لا اؤمن

والسؤال هنا هو ان توما لو راي يسو سيؤمن بماذا ؟

الاجابه مثل ايمان بقية التلاميذ بان يسوع قام من الاموات وان يسوع هو المسيح الرب وكما شرحت تفصيلا سابقا بان الرب هو لفظ الجلاله تعريب كلمة كيريوس اليوناني وهي ترجمة كلمة يهوه العبري

اذا توما وضع شرط بانه ان راه وان ابصر اثر المسامير ووضع اصبعه في اثر المسامير سيؤمن بان يسوع هو المسيح هو الرب وهو قام من الاموات بجسده

وايضا يخبر توما مؤكدا صلب المسيح بان المسيح صلب وسمر في يديه وانه ايضا طعن علي عود الصليب بالحربه بعد ان اسلم الروح

فهذا تاكيد لحقيقة الصلب وان المسيح صلب بالفعل ولكن توما فقط لانه لم يري المسيح بعد فهو غير متاكد من القيامه رغم ان بقية التلاميذ تاكدوا من صلب وموت وقيامة المسيح

20: 26 و بعد ثمانية ايام كان تلاميذه ايضا داخلا و توما معهم فجاء يسوع و الابواب مغلقة و وقف في الوسط و قال سلام لكم

والمسيح يثبت اولا انه قام وثانيا بان له سلطان علي الماده

20: 27 ثم قال لتوما هات اصبعك الى هنا و ابصر يدي و هات يدك و ضعها في جنبي و لا تكن غير مؤمن بل مؤمنا

ويبدا حوار بين المسيح وتوما حوار ثنائي يكلم المسيح توما وتوما سيرد علي المسيح في هذا الحوار لان توما ليس واقف عن بعد يشهد اعجوبه في الافق ولكنه امام المسيح الذي يخاطبه ويثبت له انه قام بالفعل

وهنا المسيح يحقق شرط توما لكي يؤمن بان يسوع قام من الاموات وبان يسوع هو المسيح وان يسوع هو الرب يهوه الظاهر في الجسد

ولهذا توما تحقق شرطه فما كان امامه الا ان يؤمن ولا يعاند مثل كثير من المعاندين

ولهذا اعلن ايمانه وقال مجيبا لكلام السيد المسيح

20: 28 اجاب توما و قال له ربي و الهي

والعدد هنا يقول ( اجاب ) واكرر مره ثانيه اجااااااااااااب اذا نص الكلام هو اجابة توما لكلام المسيح فتوما يرد علي المسيح وكلام توما واجابته موجهة للمسيح

والعدد يكمل لكي يقطع اي طريق او فرصه للمشكيين ويقول ( وقال له )واكرر قااااااال لللللههه اي توما اجاب المسيح وقال للمسيح فتعبير ( له ) الضمير بالطبع يعود علي المسيح ولا يستطيع احد ان ينكر ذلك

توما يجيب المسيح ويقول للمسيح ربي والهي


وبالانجليزيه

And Thomas answered and said unto him, My Lord and my God.

اجاب وقال له واكرر قال للمسيح



والتعبير اليوناني المستخدم

καὶ ἀπεκρίθη Ὁ Θωμᾶς καὶ εἶπεν αὐτῷ ὁ κύριός μου καὶ ὁ θεός μου

والكلمات

كاي ( و ) ابيكريثي ( اجاب ) او ( اداة تعريف ) ثوماس ( توما ) كاي ( و ) ايبين ( قال اي اعلن و اخبر ) ايتو ( ضمير له ) او ( اداة تعريف ) كيريوس ( رب ) موي ( ضمير ملكيه اي لي ) كاي ( و ) او ( اداة تعريف) ثيؤس ( اله ) موي ضمير ملكيه لي

واجاب توما وقال ( اعلن واخبر ) له الرب لي و الله لي

فاين التعجب هنا في التركيب اليوناني

وهي تطابق الفانديك

وبالطبع واضح تماما ان توما يوجه كلامه في المسيح ويجيب المسيح ويعترف ويعلن ويقول ربي والهي وهو اعلان واعتراف واقرار بالوهية المسيح

وفي الانجليزي

My Lord and my God

وفي اليوناني او كيريوس موي او ثيؤس موي اي ربي والهي

وكيريوس هو لفظ ترجمة يهوه العبري وثيؤس هو لفظ ترجمة ايلوهيم العبري

وهو في الارامي ماري ايلاهي الذي هو يهوه ايلوهيم

ولهذا الترجمه الارامية للعدد

ܘܥܢܐ ܬܐܘܡܐ ܘܐܡܪ ܠܗ ܡܪܝ ܘܐܠܗܝ

وَعنَا تَاومَا وِامَر لِه مَاري وَالَاهي .

Thomas answered and said to him, O my Lord and my God!

وصورة مخطوطة خابورس من سنة 165 م



والعدد



وبعد هذا الاعلان الواضح

نتوقع لو كان هذا كلام خطأ من توما ان الرب يوبخه ويقول له ( كفرت كيف تقول لي اني ربك والهك ما انا الا رسول ) ولكن المسيح خيب امال المشككين وقبل اعتراف توما الواضح بالوهية المسيح واكمل الحوار مع توما وقال له

وملحوظه

هذا الاعلان هو يطابق اسم الرب في سفر التكوين الاصحاح الثاني ( الرب الاله ) فتوما يعلن ان يسوع المسيح هو الرب الاله الخالق



20: 29 قال له يسوع لانك رايتني يا توما امنت طوبى للذين امنوا و لم يروا

فالمسيح كلم توما وتوما اجاب المسيح معلنا لاهوت المسيح ثم اجابه المسيح ويقول له معاتبا ان اعلان توما للاهوت المسيح جاء متاخرا قليلا فيقول له لانك رايتني ياتوما امنت

والسؤال توما امن بماذا ؟ وماذا قال في العدد السابق في اعلان ايمانه ؟

بالطبع الاجابه واضحه لكن انسان ان توما امن بان يسوع المسيح هو ربه والهه واعلن ذلك

فالمسيح لاجل ايمانه واعلانه ولكنه جاء متاخرا قليلا قال له طوبي للذين امنوا ولم يروا

واكرر السؤال المسيح يقول طوبي للذين امنوا , امنوا بماذا ؟

بالطبع الاجابه واضحه من سياق الكلام واعلان توما فالمسيح يقول طوبي لمن امن بان يسوع المسيح هو الرب والله

ولو كان تعبير توما دهشه الم يكن من الواجب ان يجيب المسيح ويقول له لماذا انت مندهش ومتحير ؟

لكن المسيح لم يقل ذلك ولكن قال امنت يا توما


ولا يكتفي يوحنا الحبيب بذلك بل يكمل ويقول

20: 30 و ايات اخر كثيرة صنع يسوع قدام تلاميذه لم تكتب في هذا الكتاب

20: 31 و اما هذه فقد كتبت لتؤمنوا ان يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله و لكي تكون لكم اذا امنتم حياة باسمه

فمن يؤمن بان يسوع هو المسيح وهو ابن الله وهو الرب والله يكون لنا بهذا الايمان حياه باسمه لانه واهب الحياة

فهل يتبقي هناك بقية من المشككين ؟

واطلب من المشككين الذين يدعون ان جملة ربي والهي مثلما يقول البعض ياالله لو حدث ام مدهش فهل يوجد دليل واحد من الكتاب ان احدهم استخدم تعبير ربي والهي في اثناء حديثه مع بشر كتعبير للدهشة والتعجب ؟

لن تجدوا شيئ مثل هذا

بل اطلب منهم دليل من مفسر مسيحي قال ان كلام توما هو ليس اعترافا بلاهوت المسيح ( ملحوظه يكون مفسر مسيحي معروف وليس مفسر مسلم او ملحد كعادة المشككين في الاستشهاد )

وبعد كل هذا ساتماشي مع المشكك جدلا واوافقه علي خطؤه وافترض انه يقول هذا تعجبا وان هناك علامة تعجب وانه يستخدم تعبير ربي والهي كتعبير للدهشة

فماذا الذي يدفع توما للتعجب ؟

اليس رؤية المسيح قائما من الاموات ودخوله اليهم والابواب مغلقه واقف في وسطهم بجسده وبه اثار المسامير والطعنه ؟

اذا توما لو كان يتعجب هو يتعجب من قيامة المسيح بجسده من الاموات وانتصاره علي الموت وسلطانه علي الطبيعه بقوة لاهوته واقف امام توما

فلمن سيوجه بعد ذلك توما دهشته؟

فحتي لو كان مندهش ويعبر باستخدام اسلوب التعجب لله فهو يهو يوجه هذا التعبير لله الواقف امامه بعد ان اثبت سلطان وتحقيق النبوات فيه

وهو اسلوب في اثناء الحوار بين توما والسيد المسيح فحتي لو كان دهشه هو تعبير موجه من توما الي الله



وايضا المسيح في هذا العدد يطوب توما

وطبعا واضح انه يطوبه علي اعلان ايمانه بان يسوع المسيح هو الرب والاله وهذه ليست اول مره فالرب ايضا طوب سمعان بطرس

انجيل متي 16

15 قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ، مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟»
16 فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ!».
17 فَأجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا، إِنَّ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ، لكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.

وايضا اعترف كل التلاميذ

إنجيل يوحنا 6: 69

وَنَحْنُ قَدْ آمَنَّا وَعَرَفْنَا أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللهِ الْحَيِّ».



واخيرا اضع التفسير الصحيح


من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب واقوال الاباء

"أجاب توما وقال له: ربي وإلهي". [28]
لم يكن توما شكاكًا بالصورة التي ظنها في نفسه، فإنه ما أن رأى الرب أمامه وسمع صوته حتى شعر بعدم الحاجة إلى لمس جراحات سيده، وأعلن في الحال إيمانه به، صارخًا: "ربي وإلهي". لعل مجرد رؤيته لسيده سحب قلبه للعالم بكل شيء، فأعلن له ما قاله للتلاميذ بأنه لن يؤمن ما لم يلمس جراحاته. عرف السيد ذلك دون أن يخبره أحد.
اختلفت الآراء، فالبعض يرى أن توما أعلن إيمانه ولم يلمس جراحات السيد، وآخرون يرون أنه أعلن إيمانه فعلاً، وفي طاعة لسيده لمس جراحاته، وإن كان لم يعد بعد محتاجًا إلى ذلك لكي يؤمن.
v     لقد رأى الناسوت ولمسه، وأدرك اللاهوت الذي لن يُرى ولا يُمس[1940]
القديس أغسطينوس
v     كما أن الآب هو اللَّه والابن هو رب، هكذا أيضًا الابن هو اللَّه والآب هو رب[1941].
القديس أمبروسيوس


هل الاب له ابن وروح ام ابنين ؟ والفرق بين جوهر واقنوم



Holy_bible_1



وايضا جدت سؤال غريب يساله البعض من غير المؤمنين رغم اني اعتقد انه سؤال فلسفي فقط لكن قد يختلط الامر علي البعض فلهذا ساشرحه باختصار ولن اطيل لان التحدث كثيرا في الذات الالهية قد يقود الي اخطاء في التعبير

السؤال فكرته هو

الاب له ابن وحيد ونحن نقول ان الابن مولود ازلي وايضا الاب له الروح القدس ونقول عنه منبثق من الاب ازلي

فاذا كان يخاطب الروح القدس الاب بلقب الاب تلا يعني هذا ان الاب له ابنين وبهذا يكون اقنوم الاب ليس هو الابن الوحيد ؟

واثناء محاولة اجابة البعض كانه هناك نوع من عدم وضوح الفرق بين تعبير الجوهر وتعبير اقنوم فالبعض استخدمها كمترادفين والبعض رفض ذلك ولهذا في اثناء الاجابه ساشمل هذه النقطه ايضا

ابدا اولا ببعض

التعبيرات اللاهوتية الهامة:

جوهر Ousia =  = Essence = أوسيا

طبيعة Physis =  = Nature= فيزيس

أقنومHypostasis =  = Person = هيبوستاسيس

شخصProsopon =  = Person = بروسوبون

كلمة person الإنجليزية مأخوذه عن كلمة persona اللاتينية وتعنى أقنوم أو شخص. ولكننا نجد لكل من التعبيرين ما يخصه فى اللغة اليونانية.

كلمة  مكونة من مقطعين  (هيبو) وتعنى تحت، و  (ستاسيس) وتعنى قائم أو واقف وبهذا فإن كلمة (هيبوستاسيس) تعنى تحت القائم ولاهوتياً معناها ما يقوم عليه الجوهر أو ما يقوم فيه الجوهر أو طبيعة.

وكلمة اوسيا ουσια في اليوناني القديم تعني اسم انيا اي كائن وتساوي في الانجليزية being وتترجم لاتيني الي essentia اي الاساس وحديثا تترجم في الانجليزيه الي essence وهي تعني كيان والجوهر والماهية والذات وتستخدم ايضا بمعني طبيعه


ولشرح ذات الله اقدر ان اقول لا يقدر احد ان يعرف الله كل المعرفه لاننا مقيدين بنطاق المحدود لاننا في قيد المادة فلن نستطيع ان ندرك ادراك كامل للغير محدود لان الماده لا تحده وحتي اللغه البشريه غير كافيه للتعبير عن الله وهي عاجزه عن ان تصفه لانها لغه محدوده لاتكفي ان تعطي مدلولات تشرح اللامحدود

والحقائق اللاهوتيه هي فوق العقل ولكن ليست ضد العقل فتفهم بامثله مع فرق التشبيه وفرق الحقائق العلميه عن الحقائق الايمانية

وهذا ما قاله معلمنا بولس

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 13: 12

فَإِنَّنَا نَنْظُرُ الآنَ فِي مِرْآةٍ، فِي لُغْزٍ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ وَجْهًا لِوَجْهٍ. الآنَ أَعْرِفُ بَعْضَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لكِنْ حِينَئِذٍ سَأَعْرِفُ كَمَا عُرِفْتُ.

فاستطيع ان اصف الله بعقلي المحدود بانه اله واحد وحيد

سفر التثنية 6: 4

«اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

وهو غير محدود

سفر الملوك الأول 8: 27

لأَنَّهُ هَلْ يَسْكُنُ اللهُ حَقًّا عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟ هُوَذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَسَمَاءُ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَسَعُكَ، فَكَمْ بِالأَقَلِّ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ؟

ازلي ابدي

سفر أخبار الأيام الأول 16: 36

مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ الأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَقَالَ كُلُّ الشَّعْبِ: «آمِينَ» وَسَبَّحُوا الرَّبَّ.

سفر المزامير 90: 2

مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُولَدَ الْجِبَالُ، أَوْ أَبْدَأْتَ الأَرْضَ وَالْمَسْكُونَةَ، مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ أَنْتَ اللهُ.

سفر المزامير 93: 2

كُرْسِيُّكَ مُثْبَتَةٌ مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ. مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ أَنْتَ.

فهو اله واحد ازلي غير متجزئ موجود لكماله في كل مكان

فالله وحدانية موجود وحدانيه عاقل وحدانيه حي

ونؤمن بان الله الواحد هو له ثلاث خواص ذاتيه قائم عليها الذات الالهية الوجود والعقل الناطق والحياه

والوجود واصل الوجود هو الاب لان بدون وجود يصبح في فكرنا الله غير موجود وهذا خطأ

والعقل هو الابن وبدون العقل يكون الله غير غاقل وهذا خطأ

والحياه بالروح القدس وبدون الروح القدس لا يكون اله حي وهذا ايضا خطأ

وايمانا بالله الواحد في الثالوث لايعني اننا نؤمن بثلاث الهة لانه ذات واحد جوهر واحد وساتي الي هذا التعبير لاحقا

ويوجد تعبيرات كثيره جدا عن الثالوث من اول التكوين 1 الي اخر سفر الرؤيا ليس المجال الان قد افرد لها ملف اخر

ولكن الان استخدم تعبيرات البابا اثاناسيوس في شرح الثالوث في نقاط وهي


1كل من ابتغى الخلاص ,وجب عليه قبل كل شيء أن يتمسك بالإيمان الجامع العام للكنيسة المسيحيّة.

2كل من لا يحفظ هذا الإيمان ,دون إفساد ,يهلك هلاكاً أبدياً.

3هذا الإيمان الجامع هو أن تعبد إلهاً واحداً في ثالوث ,وثالوثاً في توحيد.

4لا نمزج الأقانيم ولا نفصل الجوهر.

5إن للآب أقنوماً ,وللابن أقنوماً ,وللروح القدس أقنوماً.

6ولكن الآب والابن والروح القدس لاهوت واحد ومجد متساوٍ ,وجلال أبدي معاً.

7كما هو الآب ,كذلك الابن ,كذلك الروح القدس.

8الآب غير مخلوق ,والابن غير مخلوق ,والروح القدس غير مخلوق.

9الآب غير محدود ,والابن غير محدود ,والروح القدس غير محدود.

10الآب سرمد ,والابن سرمد ,والروح القدس سرمد.

11ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة سرمديين ,بل سرمد واحد.

12وكذلك ليس ثلاثة غير مخلوقين ,ولا ثلاثة غير محدودين ,بل واحد غير مخلوق وواحد غير محدود.

13وكذلك الآب ضابط الكل ,والابن ضابط الكل ,والروح ضابط الكل.

14ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة ضابطي الكل ,بل واحد ضابط الكل.

15وهكذا الآب إله ,والابن إله ,والروح القدس إله.

16ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة آلهة ,بل إله واحد.

17وهكذا الآب رب ,والابن رب ,والروح القدس رب.

18ولكن ليسوا ثلاثة أرباب ,بل رب واحد.

19وكما أن الحق المسيحي يكلّفنا أن نعترف بأن كلاً من هذه الأقانيم بذاته إله ورب.

20كذلك الدين الجامع ,ينهانا عن أن نقول بوجود ثلاثة آلهة وثلاثة أرباب.

21فالآب غير مصنوع من أحد ,ولا مخلوق ,ولا مولود.

22والابن من الآب وحده ,غير مصنوع ,ولا مخلوق ,بل مولود.

23والروح القدس من الآب والابن ,ليس مخلوق ولا مولود بل منبثق.

24فإذاً آب واحد لا ثلاثة آباء ,وابن واحد لا ثلاثة أبناء ,وروح قدس واحد لا ثلاثة أرواح قدس.

25ليس في هذا الثالوث من هو قبل غيره أو بعده ولا من هو أكبر ولا أصغر منه.

26ولكن جميع الأقانيم سرمديون معاً ومتساوون.

27ولذلك في جميع ما ذُكر ,يجب أن نعبد الوحدانية في ثالوث ,والثالوث في وحدانية.

28إذاً من شاء أن يَخْلُص عليه أن يتأكد هكذا في الثالوث.

29وأيضاً يلزم له الخلاص أن يؤمن كذلك بأمانة بتجسُّد ربنا يسوع المسيح.

30لأن الإيمان المستقيم هو أن نؤمن ونقرّ بأن ربنا يسوع المسيح ابن الله ,هو إله وإنسان.

31هو إله من جوهر الآب ,مولود قبل الدهور،وإنسان من جوهر أمه مولود في هذا الدهر.

32إله تام وإنسان تام ,كائن بنفس ناطقة وجسد بشري.

33مساوٍ للآب بحسب لاهوته ,ودون الآب بحسب ناسوته.

34وهو وإن يكن إلهاً وإنساناً ,إنما هو مسيح واحد لا اثنان.

35ولكن واحد ,ليس باستحالة لاهوته إلى جسد ,بل باتِّخاذ الناسوت إلى اللاهوت.

36واحد في الجملة ,لا باختلاط الجوهر ,بل بوحدانية الأقنوم.

37لأنه كما أن النفس الناطقة والجسد إنسان واحد ,كذلك الإله والإنسان مسيح واحد.

38هو الذي تألم لأجل خلاصنا ,ونزل إلى الهاوية - أي عالم الأرواح - وقام أيضاً في اليوم الثالث من بين الأموات.

39وصعد إلى السماء وهو جالس عن يمين الآب الضابط الكل.

40ومن هناك يأتي ليدين الأحياء والأموات.

41الذي عند مجيئه يقوم أيضاً جميع البشر بأجسادهم ,ويؤدُّون حساباً عن أعمالهم الخاصة.

42فالذين فعلوا الصالحات ,يدخلون الحياة الأبدية ,والذين عملوا السيئات يدخلون النار الأبدية.

43هذا هو الإيمان الجامع ,الذي لا يقدر الإنسان أن يخلص بدون أن يؤمن به بأمانة ويقين.


وظللت النقاط السبع لانها تجاوب علي السؤال الذي بدات به بوضوح شديد

لان الاب هذا لقبه وهو غير مخلوق ولا مولود ولا منبثق فالابن يلقبه بالاب والروح القدس يلقبه بالاب رغم ان الروح القدس غير مولود من الاب

ولان الابن مولود من الاب الابن الوحيد فهو غير مخلوق ولا منبثق والاب يلقبه بالابن والروح القدس يلقبه بالابن رغم ان الابن غير مولود من الروح القدس

والروح القدس منبثق من الاب غير مولود وغير مخلوق ويلقبه الاب بالروح القدس والابن ايضا بالاروح القدس

ولهذا السؤال انه لان الابن والروح القدس يلقبوا الاب بلقب الاب لا يدل علي ان الاب له ابنين بل ابن وحيد لانه كما ان الروح يلقب الابن بلقب الابن رغم ان الابن غير مولود من الروح القدس

ولهذا فهو سؤال به استنتاج خطأ واعتقد ان الصوره اتضحت


اعود الي النقطه الثانيه وهي ايضا هامة الفرق بين الاقنوم والجوهر, وخلاصة ما تقدم أن الله في المسيحيّة واحد ,وإن كان اللاهوت ثلاثة أقانيم : الآب والابن والروح القدس ,أي جوهر واحد وثلاثة أقانيم ,غير أن الجوهر غير مقسوم. فليس لكلٍ من الأقانيم جزء خاص منه ,بل لكل أقنوم كمال الجوهر الواحد نظير الآخر.

والله لا يتجزء وغير مركب من اجزاء

والابن له كل ما للاب ولكن الابن ليس اب والاب له كل ما للابن ولكن الاب ليس ابن والابن له كل ما للروح القدس ولكن الابن ليس الروح القدس والروح القدس له كل ما للاب والابن ولكن الروح القدس ليس ابا او ابنا

اذا فهل تعبير اقنوم مساوي ومرادف للجوهر ام لا ؟

الحقيقه الاجابه علي هذا الامر تحتاج تركيز لاننا جميعا نعرف ان الاقنوم ليس له جزء من الجوهر ولكن لكل اقنوم كمال الجوهر

ولهذا عندما اتكلم عن الهيبوستيزيس او الاقنوم استطيع ان استخدم كلمة اوسيا او الجوهر كمرادف له لان الاقنوم يمثل كل الجوهر

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى العبرانيين 1: 3

الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيرًا لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،

ος ων απαυγασμα της δοξης και χαρακτηρ της υποστασεως αυτου φερων τε τα παντα τω ρηματι της δυναμεως αυτου δι εαυτου καθαρισμον ποιησαμενος των αμαρτιων ημων εκαθισεν εν δεξια της μεγαλωσυνης εν υψηλοις

وشرحت سابقا معني الهيبوستيزيس وهو القائم عليه الجوهر

ولان الاقنوم له ملئ الجوهر فاستطيع ان ااقول ان الهيبوستيزيس ( اقنوم ) مرادف اوسيا ( جوهر ) ولهذا البابا اثناسيوس كان يستخدمها كمترادفات لشرح الاقنوم


ولكن ان تكلمت علي الجوهر فالجوهر ( اوسيا ) لا يساوي اقنوم لان الجوهر قائم علي ثلاث اقانيم وليس اقنوم الواحد ولهذا لا استطيع ان اقول ان الجوهر مرادف للاقنوم

اذا الاقنوم مرادف للجوهر ولكن الجوهر غير مرادف لاقنوم

ولهذا اقول ان الابن ( المسيح ) هو الله ولكن الله ليس هو الابن فقط ( المسيح هو الله ولكن الله ليس هو المسيح فقط )

وفى التجسد نؤمن ونعلِّم بالأقنوم الواحد. وفى الثالوث نؤمن بجوهر إلهى واحد وليس بأقنوم واحد بل بثلاثة أقانيم لها نفس الجوهر الإلهى الواحد. وعبارة "هوموأوسيون تو باتير" (اليونانية) الموجودة فى قانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى ترجمتها الدقيقة هى: "له نفس ذات جوهر الآب" أى أن أقنوم الابن حينما وُلد منذ الأزل أى قبل كل الدهور من الآب فإنه لم يولد بجوهر مختلف، بل أنه قد وُلد أزلياً بغير انفصال وبنفس الجوهر الذى للآب، وهذا يعنى وحدانية الجوهر الإلهى، ونفس الأمر ينطبق على الروح القدس ولكن بالانبثاق وليس بالولادة.

وكل ما قدمته حتي الان لا يصف حقيقة الله لانه اعلي من ان ندركه ولهذا قال المسيح

إنجيل يوحنا 3: 12

إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ وَلَسْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ، فَكَيْفَ تُؤْمِنُونَ إِنْ قُلْتُ لَكُمُ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ؟

فالروح القدس هو الذي ارشد الاباء في هذه الشروحات لان

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 10

فَأَعْلَنَهُ اللهُ لَنَا نَحْنُ بِرُوحِهِ. لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ يَفْحَصُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أَعْمَاقَ اللهِ.

ولكن كل هذا فقط ندرك بعض الادراك ونعرف بعض المعرفه اما كل المعرفه فستكون في ملكوت السموات لان الله غير محدود ولاادراك الله الغير محدود سنحتاج زمن لا محدود لمعرفة الغير محدود

فمعرفة الله هو اجمل واحلي واعظم متعه وهي التي سنقضي فيها الابديه الغير محدوده


واكتفي بهذا القدر واعتزر ان كنت اسات التعبير او لم يسعفني بعض الالفاظ




واخيرا بعد ما اعانني الله ان اكتبه في هل اثبت الكتاب المقدس لاهوت المسيح ام لا

واعتقد انه بوضوح قدم لنا الكتاب المقدس بعهديه لاهوت المسيح بطريقه قاطعه

هذا بالاضافه الي انه يوجد اثبات للاهوت المسيح من كل اصحاح من الكتاب المقدس ولكن ما قدمت فقط ليجعل الرافضين يحملون مسؤلية رفضهم ومن يريد ان يسمع ينقذ نفسه قبل ان يسمع مقولة انت بلا عزر ايها الانسان



والمجد لله دائما










المراجع

الكتب

Taught By Apostle Rabbi Moshe Y. Koniuchowsky

كتابات التلمود البابلي

Exploring the legacy of the rationalist medieval Torah scholars

Eisenberg, Ronald L. The JPS Guide to Jewish Traditions. The Jewish Publication Society

Rabbis Drs. Andrew Goldstein & Charles H Middleburgh, ed (2003)

The Shekhinah in Judaism
The Hebrew Goddess, Raphael Patai (Wayne State University Press)
Hymn to the Sabbath by Rabbi Isaac Luria, the 16th century Kabbalist
Extensive collection of studies on the feminine aspect of the Shekinah/Holy Spirit as it relates to men and women both being created in the image and likeness of the Godhead, and Christ being the literally begotten Son of God
The Autiot of the Shekinah by Carlo Suares
Shekinah Retreat Centre
The dead sea scrolles

Textual criticism of the hebro bible

The dead sea scrolles translation

Religious law

مواقع

الموسوعه اليهودية

موقع مهمة الاحصاء اليهودي

http://jewishcountermissionary.blogspot.com/

موقع اسرار شعب اليهود ( موقع يهودي )

موقع الوكبيديا

موقع راشبي

www.rashbi.org

موقع توراه

http://www.torah.org/

موقع تفسير الربوات

مكتبة شابد

قواميس

قاموس سترونج

قاموس برون

قاموس ثيور

قاموس ديفيد ايلون

قاموس بابيليون

كتاب نبوات اليهود

تفسير محنايم

Jewish for jesus

وكل من تعلمت منه كلمة منفعه





iFriberg, T., Friberg, B., & Miller, N. F. (2000). Vol. 4: Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Baker's Greek New Testament library (240). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.



n.n. noun, or nouns



masc.; ≡ masc. masculine



DBLHebr 3363, 3378, 123, 1251; DBLHebr Swanson, A Dictionary of Biblical Languages With Semantic Domains: Hebrew (Old Testament)



Str 2962; Str Strong’s Lexicon



TDNT 3.1039—TDNT Kittel, Theological Dictionary of the New Testament



LN 12.9 LN Louw-Nida Greek-English Lexicon



+), see 5112+ I have cited every reference in regard to this lexeme discussed under this definition.



iiSwanson, J. (1997). Dictionary of Biblical Languages with Semantic Domains : Greek (New Testament) (electronic ed.) (DBLG 3261, #6). Oak Harbor: Logos Research Systems, Inc.



gen. gen (genitive)



OT OT (Old Testament)



Hebr. Jehovah. Also from Hebr (Hebrew)



Sept.: Ex. 21:28, 29, 34); master or head of a house (Matt. 15:27; Mark 13:35; Sept.: Ex. 22:8); of persons, servants, slaves (Matt. 10:24; 24:45, 46, 48, 50; Acts 16:16, 19; Rom. 14:4; Eph. 6:5, 9; Col. 3:22; 4:1; Sept.: Gen. 24:9f.; Judg. 19:11). Spoken of a husband (1 Pet. 3:6; Sept.: Gen. 18:12). Followed by the gen. of thing and without the art., lord, master of something and having absolute authority over it, e.g., master of the harvest (Matt. 9:38; Luke 10:2); master of the Sabbath (Matt. 12:8; Mark 2:28).Sept (Septuagint)



cf. Sept.: 2 Chr. 36:23; Ezra 1:2; Neh. 1:5]).cf (compare, comparison)



iiiZodhiates, S. (2000, c1992, c1993). The complete word study dictionary : New Testament (electronic ed.) (G2962). Chattanooga, TN: AMG Publishers.



iv

Friberg, T., Friberg, B., & Miller, N. F. (2000). Vol. 4: Analytical lexicon of the Greek New Testament. Baker's Greek New Testament library (255). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.

*


----------



## سرجيوُس (24 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل
لم انتهى من قرائتة بالكامل حتى الان
 واسمح لى ان اشارك بهذا الموضوع

انا والاب واحد فى الجوهر
الرب معك


----------



## antares (4 سبتمبر 2011)

لم ارى اية اثبات لقد اطلت الكلام ولم تقدم اية دليل على ان المسيح قال بانه اله او قال اعبدوني 
لانه لو كان كذلك لما احتجت لقول كل هذه النصوص
ام انا مخطئ


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*


antares قال:



			لم ارى اية اثبات لقد اطلت الكلام ولم تقدم اية دليل على ان المسيح قال بانه اله او قال اعبدوني 
لانه لو كان كذلك لما احتجت لقول كل هذه النصوص
ام انا مخطئ
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كلام مجرد إفتراء ==> الموضوع متضمن اثبات ان المسيح اعلن انه الله .

*​


----------



## antares (5 سبتمبر 2011)

اذا لما اطلت الحديث 
فلوكان كذلك لما اطلت الكتابة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*


antares قال:



			اذا لما اطلت الحديث 
فلوكان كذلك لما اطلت الكتابة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يشفيك حبيبى :94:*​


----------



## antares (5 سبتمبر 2011)

انا طرحت سؤال لما االاطالة في الحديث اذا كان قد قال هاتها مباشرة فلا اضن ان هناك حاجة لكل هذا التفاسير والشرح لنثبت شيئا قاله 
ان كان قد قال فهات موضعها من الكتاب المقدس لاني اعتقد ايضا بانها لن تاخذ منك سطرين
ام انا مخطئ
امين ارجوا ان اشفى من هذا المرض الخبيث الذي يلازمني دائما حتى في احلامي لم يعد يفارقني


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*


antares قال:



			انا طرحت سؤال لما االاطالة في الحديث اذا كان قد قال هاتها مباشرة فلا اضن ان هناك حاجة لكل هذا التفاسير والشرح لنثبت شيئا قاله 
ان كان قد قال فهات موضعها من الكتاب المقدس لاني اعتقد ايضا بانها لن تاخذ منك سطرين
ام انا مخطئ
امين ارجوا ان اشفى من هذا المرض الخبيث الذي يلازمني دائما حتى في احلامي لم يعد يفارقني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لو قرأت الموضوع لعرفت أنه رد على كامل الشبهات حول لاهوت المسيح .
إعلان واضح لكيف أعلن الكتاب المقدس لاهوت المسيح .

إذن لا إطاله لأن الموضوع يفند ويرد بقوه على أى شبهه حول لاهوت المسيح .
ولأن الموضوع بحثا متخصصا فى اعلان لاهوت السيد المسيح فى الكتاب المقدس ككل بعهديه .
إذن فلتتفضل بالإبحار فى هذا المجلد الرائع والمؤيد بقوة من العلم .



*


----------



## antares (6 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا مجرد سؤال وليست شبهة  
والسؤال هو اين قال المسيح باني اله او قال اعبدوني؟وانتهى 
وسؤالي انا هو لما كتابة كل هذا المجلد من اجل اثبات شئ واضح- بالنسبة لك-الم يكن يكفيك ان تقول كلمات فقط وهي الموضع الذي قال هو فيه هذا الكلام مع المصدر الموثوق هذا كل شئ 
فكلمتي الختامية هو سؤال يوضح قصدي  وهو
لماذا لم تستعن بالمثل العالمي 
_*خير الكلام ماقل ودل*_


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*


antares قال:



			هذا مجرد سؤال وليست شبهة  
والسؤال هو اين قال المسيح باني اله او قال اعبدوني؟وانتهى 
وسؤالي انا هو لما كتابة كل هذا المجلد من اجل اثبات شئ واضح- بالنسبة لك-الم يكن يكفيك ان تقول كلمات فقط وهي الموضع الذي قال هو فيه هذا الكلام مع المصدر الموثوق هذا كل شئ 
فكلمتي الختامية هو سؤال يوضح قصدي  وهو
لماذا لم تستعن بالمثل العالمي 
خير الكلام ماقل ودل

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش من حقك تعترض على حجم الموضوع فالموضوع مقسم لفصول و كل فصل فى الموضوع يثبت ان المسيح هو الله من خلال
1- أقواله الشخصيه .
2- أقوال تلاميذه الموجهه له .
3- رد فعل اليهود على أقواله عن نفسه.
4- شهادة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه للاهوته .
فالكتاب المقدس ملئ بكم هائل جدا من الأدله التى تعلن لاهوت المسيح والتى يستحق كل دليل فصل كامل .

لو شايف فى نفسك الكفاءه إنك تناقش لاهوت رب المجد يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس أهلا بك فى موضوع منفصل .*


----------



## antares (6 سبتمبر 2011)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *مش من حقك تعترض على حجم الموضوع فالموضوع مقسم لفصول و كل فصل فى الموضوع يثبت ان المسيح هو الله من خلال*
> *1- أقواله الشخصيه .*
> *2- أقوال تلاميذه الموجهه له .*
> *3- رد فعل اليهود على أقواله عن نفسه.*
> ...


 ومالذي يهمني في اقوال تلاميذه ورد فعل اليهود 
كل ما ارغب في معرفته هو التحديد المباشر لشهادة الكتاب المقدس على ان المسيح قال باني اله او قال اعبدوني هذا كل شئ
اما موضوع المناقشة نحن في حد ذاتنا نتناقش ونقاشنا عقيم لانك لم تقدم لي ما اريده وما يريده منك المسلمون بالضبط
وان اثبت ذلك فاخبرنا في اي موضع قلت ذلك


----------



## apostle.paul (6 سبتمبر 2011)

> كل ما ارغب في معرفته هو التحديد المباشر لشهادة الكتاب المقدس على ان المسيح قال باني اله او قال اعبدوني هذا كل شئ


*قال المسيح فى سفر الرؤيا*

*وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا  أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيدًا!». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: فَإِنَّ هذِهِ  الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ».*
*6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ،  الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ  مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.*
*7 مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا.*

*عندك نص اعتراض؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## antares (6 سبتمبر 2011)

اوه لا ليس لدي اعتراض ولكن اريد المصدر الان او بالاحرى رابط لهذا الكلام من اجل التاكد


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*


antares قال:



			اوه لا ليس لدي اعتراض ولكن اريد المصدر الان او بالاحرى رابط لهذا الكلام من اجل التاكد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الشاهد هو سفر الرؤيا 21 : 5 - 7*


----------



## antares (7 سبتمبر 2011)

حسنا سوف ارى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (21 أكتوبر 2011)

بحث  علمى أكثر من رائـــــــــــــــــــــــع ... أتمنى إمكانية إضافته فى صياغة ملف إلكترونى  
وورد  -فوكسيت ريدر- بي دى إف  أيضا  لامكانية الاحتفاظ به على حاسوبي الشخصلى الخاص
ألف ألف شكر وتقبلوا تقديرى وإعجابي
ودامت  نعمة ربي تتألق فى منارتكم الرفيعة وصليبكم  المجيد
وتحياتي لكم


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*سيدي الفاضل تامل الاية التي ذكترها  من سفر الرؤيا  اولا من المتحدث ومن الذي قال   اذا اخذنا بنص الايه وبسياقها فهي لا تثبت ان عيسي اله  اولا هي رؤيا   من هو الجالس علي العرش هل من راي  الرؤيا راي ان عيس جالس علي العرش وقال له ذلك واذا كان عيسي هو الجالس علي العرش فاين يجلس الاب   ان ما نعلمه من كلامكم ان المسيح يجلس علي يمين الرب لا علي العرش ارجو التوضيح من الذي يجلس علي العرش حتي يكون له سياق الكلام *


----------



## apostle.paul (10 نوفمبر 2011)

> *سيدي الفاضل تامل الاية التي ذكترها  من سفر الرؤيا  اولا من المتحدث*


*المسيح*


> *من هو الجالس علي العرش هل من راي  الرؤيا راي ان عيس جالس علي العرش *


*لا يسوع مش عيسى*
*وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيدًا!». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ: فَإِنَّ هذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ».*
*6 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ،  الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ  مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّانًا.*


> *اذا كان عيسي هو الجالس علي العرش فاين يجلس الاب*


*اى عرش هذا الذى يجلس عليه كلى الوجود؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


> *   ان ما نعلمه من كلامكم ان المسيح يجلس علي يمين الرب لا علي العرش*


*يجلس عن يمين الاب وليس يمين الرب 
ويمين الاب ليس مكان
الاب ليس له يمين
يمين الاب مكانة اى فى عظمة الاب وفى مكانة الاب
فالابن هو الملك الذى ملك وجلس على العرش 
10 وَهُمْ يَصْرُخُونَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «الْخَلاَصُ لإِلهِنَا الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَلِلْخَرُوفِ».
11 وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ كَانُوا وَاقِفِينَ حَوْلَ الْعَرْشِ، وَالشُّيُوخِ وَالْحَيَوَانَاتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ، وَخَرُّوا أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ وَسَجَدُوا للهِ
12 قَائِلِينَ: «آمِينَ! الْبَرَكَةُ وَالْمَجْدُ وَالْحِكْمَةُ  وَالشُّكْرُ وَالْكَرَامَةُ وَالْقُدْرَةُ وَالْقُوَّةُ لإِلهِنَا إِلَى  أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ!»
13 وَأجَابَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ قَائِلاً لِي: «هؤُلاَءِ  الْمُتَسَرْبِلُونَ بِالثِّيَابِ الْبِيضِ، مَنْ هُمْ؟ وَمِنْ أَيْنَ  أَتَوْا؟»
14 فَقُلْتُ لَهُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ، أَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ». فَقَالَ لِي:  «هؤُلاَءِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ أَتَوْا مِنَ الضِّيقَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ، وَقَدْ  غَسَّلُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ وَبَيَّضُوا ثِيَابَهُمْ فِي دَمِ الْخَرُوفِ
15 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ هُمْ أَمَامَ عَرْشِ اللهِ، وَيَخْدِمُونَهُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً فِي هَيْكَلِهِ، وَالْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يَحِلُّ فَوْقَهُمْ.
16 لَنْ يَجُوعُوا بَعْدُ، وَلَنْ يَعْطَشُوا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ تَقَعُ عَلَيْهِمِ الشَّمْسُ وَلاَ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْحَرِّ،
17 لأَنَّ الْخَرُوفَ الَّذِي فِي وَسَطِ الْعَرْشِ يَرْعَاهُمْ، وَيَقْتَادُهُمْ إِلَى يَنَابِيعِ مَاءٍ حَيَّةٍ، وَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ*


*
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*اذا كان الفكر اب وابن فهم اثنين ورث الابن الاب  فكيف للاله يخلق اله وهي السيد المسيح خروف اي تشبيه هذا الذي يصف الله ( عيسي ) نفسه في كتاب يقرا علي جميع الخلق  وهل محمد بزعمه وتاليفه للقران يصف الله ادق من ان يصف الله نفسه  فسر لي هذا *


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*ويظهر بوضح في الايه عشرة  انهم اثنين لا واحد  الجالس علي العرش  وللخروف الجالس هو الاب والخروف هو الابن يسوع الناصري  اننا لا نكر عظمة* *السيد المسيح وانه صنع معجزات عظيمة لم يفعلها احد من قبله اليس هذا عجيبا ان يصنع تلك المعجزات العظيمة ويعجز ان يثبت في كتابه انه اله ويقول صراحة انا الله  ما المانع ان يقوع انا الله  هل يخشي احد او يخاف من احد نعم انه خائف من اليهود الذين ارادو قتله اكثر من مره  نريد قول صريحا لا تاويل فيه اما انا والاب واحد فهي غير صريحة هل تفسير اخر وتاويل اخر انا والاب واحد في التعاليم في الطريق الي الله انا الباداية والنهاية بداية الطريق الي الخير ونهاية الطريق الي الخير *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 نوفمبر 2011)

> *اذا كان الفكر اب وابن فهم اثنين ورث الابن الاب  فكيف  للاله يخلق اله وهي السيد المسيح خروف اي تشبيه هذا الذي يصف الله ( عيسي )  نفسه في كتاب يقرا علي جميع الخلق*


ا*له ايه الىل خلق اله
المسيح يسوع هو الكلمة المولود من ذات الله قبل كل الدهور
مولود من الله وليس مخلوق
ويسوع المسيح الكلمة الازلى حينما صار فى الجسد جاء كحمل الله للذبح
وظيفته كفادى ومخلص للبشرية وذبيحة اثم اطلق عله حمل الله 
كما اشار يوحنا المعمدان له وقال
هذا هو حمل الله الذى يرفع خطية العالم
*


> *وهل محمد بزعمه وتاليفه للقران يصف الله ادق من ان يصف الله نفسه  فسر لي هذا *


*محمد انسان جاهل ولا يعرف من هو الاله اصلا
فهو نشا فى بيئة وثنة كانت تنادى باله مستوى على عرش اله مكار يمكر ويمكر الناس وهو خير الماكرين
الكتاب الوحيد الذى اعلن قداسة الاله الحى وحقانيته هو كتاب يهوه القدير *


----------



## apostle.paul (11 نوفمبر 2011)

> *ويظهر بوضح في الايه عشرة  انهم اثنين لا واحد  الجالس علي العرش  وللخروف الجالس هو الاب والخروف هو الابن يسوع الناصري*


*لا ياعزيزى النص بيقدم شخصية واحدة
هو شخص المسيح الجالس على العرش 
والخروف دى صفته كفادى وليس شخص اخر
الاب فى ملء جوهره هو كل الوجود لا يحد على عروش ولا غيره*


> *اننا لا نكر عظمة* *السيد  المسيح وانه صنع معجزات عظيمة لم يفعلها احد من قبله اليس هذا عجيبا ان  يصنع تلك المعجزات العظيمة ويعجز ان يثبت في كتابه انه اله*


*اكيد المسيح اعظم شخص اتى للعالم ولا يضاهى عظمته احد
وبعظمته اثبت انه اله الخليقة
فحينما قام يسوع من بين الموت تبرهن انه ابن الله وحينما قام من الموت عرفنا انه هو اله اسرائيل
*


> *ويقول صراحة انا الله  ما المانع ان يقوع انا الله  هل يخشي احد او يخاف*


*قالها واعلنها لليهود وقد اثبتناها انه اعلن لليهود انه هو يهوه اله اسرائيل
*


> *نعم انه خائف من اليهود الذين ارادو قتله اكثر من مره  *


*وبالفعل قتلوه من اجل تجديف
انه وهو انسان يقول انه الها
فهل المسيح مجدف؟؟؟؟؟؟ام هو بالحق الاله
*


> *نريد قول صريحا لا تاويل فيه اما انا والاب واحد فهي غير  صريحة هل تفسير اخر وتاويل اخر انا والاب واحد في التعاليم في الطريق الي  الله انا الباداية والنهاية بداية الطريق الي الخير ونهاية الطريق الي  الخير *


*الكلام دا تروح تقوله للعيال عندك فى الشارع
هنا انت فى منتدى علمى مش فى منتدى من منتديات بير السلم بتاعت المسلمين الجهلة
انا والاب واحد قول صريح بالوهية المسيا 
فهل لديك ما يناقض ذلك
قوله
ولو مش عندك
اخرس
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*المسلم مازال يدلس على المسيح
فوق يا مسلم واعترف لاسم الهك قبل ان تلقى فى الجحيم
المسيا هو يهوه اله الخليقة القدير شئت ام ابيت 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 نوفمبر 2011)

*اتركوهم في ضلالهم !
*


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

عندما نقول راي يوصف المسلم بانه جاهل وماوقع الاسلامي كلها جهلة  هل هذا حوار 
وهل هذا تعاليم المسيح وهل هذا حب مبغضيك  اذا خالفت رايك فانا جاهل اي تعنت هذا  من يقول انا اله في نظر اي احد فهو يجدف واراد اليهود قتل المسيح علي تجديفه  
للعلم في كتابك قال الله صراحة لموسي جعلتك لبني اسرائيل اله  واخوك هارون نبيا 
فهل قال اليهود ان موسي الله لا  هل ورد مثل هذا عن السيد المسيح 
اما بخصوص قولك العب مع الاولاد في الشارع فاتمني من صاحب موقع علمي علي حد قولك ان يرقي باسلوب الحوار والا لا فائدة من الحوار


----------



## محمد عبدالباقي (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*هذا تفسير للايات او فهم للايات انا والاب واحد انتم تاخزونها علي ظاهرها بدون تفسير او توضيح لانها تخدم ما تقول  اما الايات التي لا تخدم فهي تفسر ويكون المقصد منها كذا وكذا *
*ما المرادا من قول المسيح ابي اعظم مني   اذا كانوا واحدا في الجوهر متحدين *
*ما المراد من قول المسيح لا يعلم متي الساعة الا واحد هو الاب اذا كانو واحد  متحديت*
*ما المرادا من قول المسيح لا صالح الا واحد اذا كانو واحدا متحدين *
*وكيف يجعل الاب موسي اله لبني اسرائيل كلمة اله لا تعني الله وانت تعلم هذا جيدا فكن امينا في تفسير اقوالك للقراء *


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 نوفمبر 2011)

*محمد عبد الباقي ، إحذر الجهل والإستمرار فيه ، فلا مكان لشخص نتحاورمعه جاهلا في المنتدى ..




			عندما نقول راي يوصف المسلم بانه جاهل وماوقع الاسلامي كلها جهلة  هل هذا حوار
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

هذه حقيقة وليس حوار !
المسلم يقول رأي في كتاب المسيحي ؟ اي سفه هذا ؟ 
أنفعل معكم هذا ونفسر كتبكم على مزاجنا ؟




			وهل هذا تعاليم المسيح وهل هذا حب مبغضيك  اذا خالفت رايك فانا جاهل اي تعنت هذا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا يوجد تعنت ، انت جاهل ، هذه حقيقة ، ولا تناقض الحقيقة الأخرى أننا نحبك لانك من خليقة الله وتجسد لأجلك ، هذا شيء وهذا آخر .. فلا تخلط



			للعلم في كتابك قال الله صراحة لموسي جعلتك لبني اسرائيل اله  واخوك هارون نبيا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عندما تريد ان تقول نص فأقتبسه من ترجمة ولا تكتبه من عندك لكي لا يتم طردك ، فالكسلاء لا مكان لهم هنا ..

عندما تأتي به نتحاور في موضوع آخر .. رغم أن هذا تشتيت ..




			فهل قال اليهود ان موسي الله لا  هل ورد مثل هذا عن السيد المسيح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

وهل اليهود مسلمين ليقولوا هذا ؟
قال الرب لموسى " جعلتك " إلها لفرعون ، فهل الإله يُجعل ؟ وما معناها هنا ؟

وهل قرأت أي تفسير لتفهم بدلا من ان تسكب علينا جهالاتك ونزيلها عنك ؟ فبدلا من هذا فإقرأ ثم ناقش لان لا وقت لدينا لتعليم المحاورين امثالك .. إما ان تتعلم وبالتالي لا تكابر أو ان تحاور وتلتزم بأصول الحوار العلمي ، اما ما تفعله فسوف يعرضك للطرد إن إستمريت فيه .





هذا تفسير للايات او فهم للايات انا والاب واحد انتم  تاخزونها علي ظاهرها بدون تفسير او توضيح لانها تخدم ما تقول 

أنقر للتوسيع...


نحن لا نأخذ شيء على ظاهره ، بل أن العمق أبلغ وأعمق من النص العربي الذي لا يعكس كل قوة الإعلان الإلهي ، فولكن لانك لا تفهم سوى العربية فنكلمك بالعربية ،، واما عن بدون تفسير ، فمن الذي قال هذا ؟!!!
المسيح يساوي نفسه بالآب تماما في الجوهر ويفرق نفسه في الأقنوم ! 
صعبة دي ؟



 اما الايات  التي لا تخدم فهي تفسر ويكون المقصد منها كذا وكذا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

بالنسبة لنا ، هى بسيطة ولا تحتاج لتفسير ، واما بالنسبة لكم ؟!!





واما عن انها تخدم ما تقول فهذا لأننا نتكلم في الأساس بإيمان الكتاب المقدس ، فعندما نستشهد بهذا الكلام الموجود في الكتاب المقدس فيكون مطابقاً لما نقوله ..




ما المرادا من قول المسيح ابي اعظم مني   اذا كانوا واحدا في الجوهر متحدين 

أنقر للتوسيع...


المسيح هنا في حالة إخلاء المجد ( ذاته ) أم لا كما قال الكتاب حرفياً ؟ نعم ، إذن عندما يقول " إلهي " او " ابي أعظم مني " او ما شابه  ، فهو يقول الحقيقة كاملة أن الإبن اخلى نفسه من كل مجد كان له في جوهره المطلق وأصبح الآب في جوهره المطلق أعظم منه " زمنيا بحسب التجسد " ، صعبة ؟

نقولها كام مرة ؟




ما المراد من قول المسيح لا يعلم متي الساعة الا واحد هو الاب اذا كانو واحد  متحديت

أنقر للتوسيع...


معناها ان المسيح لا يمكن ان يعبر بالمحدود ( الأرضيات ) عن غير المحدود ( الأبديات ) ومعناها ان الإبن كان في حالة إخلاء الذات ،،، مفهوم ؟




ما المرادا من قول المسيح لا صالح الا واحد اذا كانو واحدا متحدين 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ما هو الإب والإبن والروح القدس واحد ، إذن لا صالح إلا واحد ( الآب والإبن والروح القدس ) ولهذا تجده يقول " أنا هو الراعي الصالح " مثلاً وهو نفسه الذي قال ..




وكيف يجعل الاب موسي اله لبني اسرائيل

أنقر للتوسيع...

عن طريق انه يتكلم بكلام هذا الإله أمام فرعون ..




كلمة اله لا تعني الله وانت تعلم هذا جيدا فكن امينا في تفسير اقوالك للقراء 

أنقر للتوسيع...

سفاهة مسلم ..


تحذيرات أخيرة :

1. عندما تقتبس نص من الكتاب المقدس فلا تقتبسه من ذاكرتك بل اذهب وانقله حرفياً من هناك.

2. عندما تأتي بنص ، احضر معه تفسيره..

3. لا تفسر على هواك مطلقاً ...

*


----------



## هالة الحب (20 نوفمبر 2011)

يارب اهدى المسلمين اليك  وارشدهم الى الطريق الصحيح امين امين امين.


----------



## kosta2 (22 مارس 2012)

ما المشكلة ان ينزل اللة الوحي علي رسول من بعد عيسي علية السلام ليبين لنا الحق من الباطل الذي تم ترجمتة بالخطاء او اضيف علي الانجيل الاصلي الذي تعترفون بضياعة والموجود الان من اناجيل هي نسخ منة


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> ما المشكلة ان ينزل اللة الوحي  علي رسول من بعد عيسي علية السلام ليبين لنا الحق من الباطل الذي تم ترجمتة  بالخطاء او اضيف علي الانجيل الاصلي الذي تعترفون بضياعة والموجود الان من  اناجيل هي نسخ منة


عزيزي، أنت مستواك ضعيف جداً، حاول أن تتثقف قليلا ..


----------



## ++Narawas++ (6 أبريل 2012)

*دكتور هولي بايبل شاطر 
ربنا يقويه ويستخدمه لمجد اسمه القدوس 
*


----------



## MaRiNa G (5 أغسطس 2012)

ما المشكلة ان ينزل اللة الوحي علي  رسول من بعد عيسي علية السلام ليبين لنا الحق من الباطل الذي تم ترجمتة  بالخطاء او اضيف علي الانجيل الاصلي الذي تعترفون بضياعة والموجود الان من  اناجيل هي نسخ منة


حقا مستواك ضعيف جدا
من اين اتيت يا اخي الفاضل بهذا القول ايوجد معك دليل من الجاهل الذي قال لك ان الانجيل قد ضاع هنالك يا عزيزي المحترم اكثر من 13.000 مخطوطة للانجيل باللغة العبرية واليونانية وتستطيع ان تثقف نفسك (قليلا) وتراها علي مواقع الانترنت بصورتها الحقيقية وتستطيع ايضا قراءة اراء المؤرخين وهل تتوافق هذه المخطوطات مع الانجيل الذي بين ايدينا اليوم ام لا  
نصيحة من اخت لك في الانسانية :
لا تقول شيئا تجهله حتي لا تتعرض للحرج 
هذا الي كل مسلم نود نحن المسيحيون ان تأتوا لنا بدليل واااااحد مادي علي تحريف كتابنا 
تحدي


----------

